# Hilo Oficial de ¿qué puede valer esto?



## El Secretario (26 Jul 2012)

Bueno, iré poniendo bienes de todo tipo en plan tranqui. Ahora empiezo a comprar (sí lo sé, soy un suicida :cook. 

Hace un mes salió una gema con una esmeralda y brillantes tasada en 26.000 euros. No creo que subiera más de tres mil. 

coches y furgonetas comerciales a punta pala. Ya iremos poniendo. Una Kangoo puedes llevártela si tienes buen tino por unos 600 euros. Naves enteras de muebles, oficinas etc. 

Bueno, al tema. 


Esto sale en Hacienda sin precio mínimo. Es un avispero pero tiene 182 m2 y está al lado del puerto. 

Para los que son de la zona de Baleares y demás entendidos, ¿qué puede valer esto ahora?. 





















Tipo de bien:Vivienda
Título Jurídicoleno dominio
Localización:CL/ TEODORO CANTET 2, S/N
07400 ALCUDIA ILLES BALEAR
Inscripción:Registro número 1 de POLLENSA
Tomo: 2719 Libro: 202
Folio: 143 Finca: 9944 Inscripción: 6
Descripción: VIVIENDA EN PLANTA 1, PTA 1 EN CALLE TEODORO CANTET 2 DEL PUERTO DE ALCUDIA SUPERFICIE 182,83 M2
Información Adicional: Referencia catastral 1902002EE1110S0014EV

Hablo de precio "me lo quitan de las manos". Estaba tasado en 485.000 euros.


----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Jul 2012)

¿Consultas inmobiliarias... gratis?


----------



## El Secretario (26 Jul 2012)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Consultas inmobiliarias... gratis?




Hombre!, a ti no que no tienes donde caerte muerto. 

De momento lo único que hay gratis es que he dado la información de que este inmueble sale sin precio mínimo y que me parece interesante. Esto es lo gratis. 

Este post tiene la intención de ser un intercambio de información de bienes muebles e inmuebles también. 

Si veo que no tiene éxito porque no hay un duro, o porque no se puede salir de las típicas monedas de oro y plata tampoco pasa nada, que se hunda en el cajón del olvido y seguid con lo vuestro. 

Yo he dado muchos consejos gratis, que no te los da un abogado ni de los caros, eso sí, a ti ni la hora.


----------



## TETRAKYS (26 Jul 2012)

POR EJEMPLO https://www.google.es/search?q=TEOD...s=org.mozilla:es-ES:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## El Secretario (26 Jul 2012)

mabv1976 dijo:


> Hombre... lo más importante es si le vas a dar uso, si lo vas a utilizar para tí y tus familiares o le vas a sacar tajada alquilándolo... si es así ni me lo pensaba por unos 72000 €..
> si es como inversión... date cuenta que de entrada tendrás unos gastos fijos de mantenimiento más el 7% de Impuesto de Transmisiones Patrimoniales, notaría (no baja de 250 €), Registro (unos 250 € tb) y gestoría (unos 200) y, sobre todo, que aún estando muy por debajo del valor de tasación vienen tiempos muy críticos para los inmuebles en la costa (y los que no sean de costa), por lo que si luego lo quieres vender la vas a pasar p....
> 
> Mi consejo: mira a ver en cuanto se venden los pisos por la zona y ten en cuenta que en el futuro la bajada que van a dar estará entorno al 30-40% a como están hoy (eso si, siempre dependiendo de la zona, algunas tienen mucha demanda y poca oferta, por lo que aguantan mejor)
> ...



Muuuchas gracias por su aportación. 

Lo cierto es que he abierto este hilo para un trasvase de información y a lo mejor que alguien se anime a salir del pozo (hay inversiones a partir de 200 euros que pueden salir bien), que por propio beneficio. 

Yo empecé a comprar en subastas en el año 96/97 y dejé de hacerlo en el 2007. Ahora empiezo a mirar cosas, y no necesariamente inmuebles.

Si pujara por él, (sale en gestión directa el 13 de Agosto), mi oferta sería de unos 60.000 euros aunque es probable que Hacienda la rechazara por ser baja. 

No me interesa porque tengo dos cosas más importantes, pero sí lo veo una ocasión para echarle cuchara. Para alquiler creo que no estaría mal. 

Pongo el enlace de la subasta. 


https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=46273

Lo bueno, es que sale en Madrid, distinta ciudad de donde está ubicado el inmueble, y por experiencia sé que hay menos competencia. Aparte de que ahora no hay un duro, claro.


----------



## fff (26 Jul 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> Bueno, iré poniendo bienes de todo tipo en plan tranqui. Ahora empiezo a comprar (sí lo sé, soy un suicida :cook.



Pues la idea es muy buena, porque que mejor que fiarnos entre nosotros que de los profesionales especuladores... y puede servir para muchas cosas,

La simbiosis es necesaria en estos tiempos... ya vemos hacia donde conduce el modelo parasitario ::


----------



## nesio (27 Jul 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=46273
> 
> Lo bueno, es que sale en Madrid, distinta ciudad de donde está ubicado el inmueble, y por experiencia sé que hay menos competencia. Aparte de que ahora no hay un duro, claro.



Pero las pujas/ofertas pueden hacerse online, no? Quiero decir que actualmente con un certificado digital no es necesario desplazarse al lugar de las subastas.


----------



## El Secretario (27 Jul 2012)

nesio dijo:


> Pero las pujas/ofertas pueden hacerse online, no? Quiero decir que actualmente con un certificado digital no es necesario desplazarse al lugar de las subastas.



Es cierto, pero los certificados son mínimos por no decir residual. Tú puedes vincular tu cuenta a la de la AET, pero subasteros que lo hagan testimoniales. 

Las subastas suelen ser presenciales a no ser que se trate de algo grande o importante. 

Veamos, sale una tarjeta de transporte en mes de Agosto. Nacional que puede ser interesante. Cuando la vuelva a localizar la pongo. Está valorada en 18.000 euros creo recordar y sale sin precio. 

El negocio de las tarjetas de transporte es bueno porque es limpio, sin tener que desplazar nada. Es un título al igual que las licencias de Taxi, que no es que salgan muchas, pero alguna sale. 

Vehículos: si están depositados por una empresa colaboradora se pueden mirar, si lo tiene el depositario lo cierto es que no es recomendable. Sale un camión también este mes, pero lo tiene el depositario. Te puedes encontrar que al buscarlo te quedes sólo con el número de bastidor. 

Trasteros salen a patadas. Se pueden hacer ofertas por él a partir de un 10% creo que pueden aceptarlo. Con 200 euros puedes pillar alguno. 

Cosas curiosas: la propiedad industrial de una aplicación informática. Está tasado en más de 200.000 euros, pero vete a saber su precio real. Eso para los entendidos. También pondré el enlace más adelante. 

Día 3 de Agosto. Sale maquinaria industrial para hacer muebles y también los muebles. Toneladas de madera cortada, y mil cosas más. 

Para el que quiera iniciarse, si tienes visillos que poner sale un sofá por 826 euros. Yo haría una oferta de 60 euros a ver qué pasa. Es posible que no lo acepten. 90 euros es más probable que sí. Tienes que llevártelo antes del 17 de Agosto a casa. Para gente de Salamanca o alrededores:







Lo tenéis aquí

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47518

Y si queréis ver los muebles y maquinaria industrial varia, aquí lo tenéis también: 

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....ia&_rvip=/pages/index.jsp&fecha=1343977850591

Para los ociosos, parados, pelacañas y gente con la que papá y mamá está harta de tenerlos en casa sin hacer nada: Estudiad las tarjetas de transporte. Las nacionales, comarcales y las que hayan.* El negocio estriba en la información. Información es dinero*. Así que mientras más os informéis, más posibilidades de recoger los frutos tendréis. 

Es difícil hacer el cuento de la lechera a partir de cero, pero no imposible. A partir de septiembre esto será una hecatombre. Empezad con ofertas de 50 euros, no hace falta más e intentad hacer rueda y sobre todo coged experiencia. Trabas funcionariles tendréis y bastante, pero vosotros preguntad, preguntad aunque os miren con cara de "no me pagan lo suficiente para contestarte chorradas", como alguno de Hacienda o Seguridad Social os hará saber. 

Más adelante, si veo que esto chuta, haremos una clasificación de lo que es bueno, y lo que es malo. Lo que es conveniente comprar y lo que es conveniente dejar a un lado. Lo complicado no significa que sea malo, simplemente es para especialistas con muchas ganas de trabajar, arriesgar y ganar, pero eso como digo lo dejaremos a un lado, porque con los tiempos que corren, no vale la pena y tampoco es la intención de éste que escribe. 

Saludos.


----------



## duval81 (27 Jul 2012)

Siempre me ha llamado la atención el tema de subastas de Hacienda. Se agradece el hilo aunque sólo sea para aprender un poco al respecto.

El sofá ese tiene buena pinta, aunque haya que ir a buscarlo a Salamanca...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (27 Jul 2012)

Gracias por el hilo, hace un par de meses que intenté aprender del tema de las subastas pero me pareció muy complejo/oculto. A ver si siguiendo el hilo aprendo y me acabo atreviendo a hacer algo.


----------



## FoSz2 (27 Jul 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> Pongo el enlace de la subasta.
> 
> 
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=46273



:XX::XX:


firefox dijo:


> Esta conexión no está verificada
> Ha pedido a Firefox que se conecte de forma segura a www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es, pero no se puede confirmar que la conexión sea segura.
> Normalmente, cuando se intente conectar de forma segura, los sitios presentan información verificada para asegurar que está en el sitio correcto. Sin embargo, la identidad de este sitio no puede ser verificada.
> 
> ...




PD.- Tiene más gracia en directo, es como si el navegador te advirtiese que te van a robar en la web de agencia tributaria.


----------



## Gouel (27 Jul 2012)

Yo es que estoy mu pez, pero a ver..

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/subastaLotes.faces

Subasta número:S2012R2976003003 Lote número:6
Lugar de celebraciónELEGACION DE LA AEAT DE MALAGA, AVDA. DE ANDALUCIA Nº 2, 3ª PLANTA
Fecha y Hora:09-ago-2012 a las 10:00 Tramos:200,00 €
Tipo:3.148,88 € Importe del depósito:629,77 €

Ocultar Más Información
Unidad de Subastas:UNIDAD DE SUBASTAS DE MALAGA Dirección:AV DE ANDALUCIA, 2. MALAGA Código Postal:29071 Provincia:Malaga Teléfono:952077608 Correo Electrónico:inter067@correo.aeat.es
Tipo de Bien Valoración Cargas Localización
Inmueble 52.914,24 € 75.111,70 € Malaga

Tipo de bien:Finca rustica
Título Jurídicoleno dominio
LocalizaciónD/ LA GAMONA__3, POLIGONO 1, S/N
29690 CASARES MALAGA
Inscripción:Registro número 1 de MANILVA
Tomo: 1094 Libro: 148
Folio: 58 Finca: 71385 Inscripción: 7
Descripción: RUSTICA: PARCELA DE TIERRA DE RIEGO EN EL TERMINO DE CASARES, PARTIDO LA GA- MONA, NUMERO 3, POLIGONO 1. OCUPA UNA EXTENSION DE 45 AREAS CON UNA CASA DE 97 METROS CUADRADOS. TITULARIDAD: MITAD INDIVISA DEL PLENO DOMINIO.
Información Adicional: SE SUBASTA LA 1/2 INDIVISA. REFERENCIA CATASTRAL: 29041A001000170000KE CARGA: HIPOTECA A FAVOR DE BANKINTER. DEUDA PDTE A 24-11-2011 DE 75.111,70€

Imágenes:No hay imágenes

Que significa eso de "tipo 3148.88 €"? Si la compro me quedo con la hipoteca de bankinter de 75111,70? Es que no tengo idea...


----------



## patilltoes (27 Jul 2012)

Yo he participado en las subastas de la agencia tributaria, el certificado es firmado por ellos mismos.

Mejor que ir a una judicial y tener que lidiar con subasteros y demas mafia, pues si que es mejor.


----------



## sapoconcho (27 Jul 2012)

De los pocos blogs de subastas judiciales que valen la pena.
Este hombre se dedica a eso y después de ver la complejidad del tema, yo lo he descartado para cosas importantes (pisos, etc.) por las posibles cargas ocultas, tejemanejes de los dueños (alquileres a otros inquilinos para evitar deshaucio --> al juzgado), tener que lidiar con los inquilinos actuales, etc.

Subastas judiciales

Un saludo y suerte con ello.


----------



## patilltoes (27 Jul 2012)

Gouel dijo:


> Yo es que estoy mu pez, pero a ver..
> 
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/subastaLotes.faces
> 
> ...



a) Es una mitad indivisa. Quicir, tendrias el pleno dominio pero a mitad con otro, con el marron que ello conlleva (disolucion judicial del proindiviso, etc)

b) Sí, te has de hacer cargo de las deudas asociadas al inmueble.


----------



## patilltoes (27 Jul 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> De los pocos blogs de subastas judiciales que valen la pena.
> Este hombre se dedica a eso y después de ver la complejidad del tema, yo lo he descartado para cosas importantes (pisos, etc.) por las posibles cargas ocultas, tejemanejes de los dueños (alquileres a otros inquilinos para evitar deshaucio --> al juzgado), tener que lidiar con los inquilinos actuales, etc.
> 
> Subastas judiciales
> ...



Ese blog es enorme, pero veo al tio un poco corporativista (todos los funcionarios son *********** todos los embargados son capullos, todos los subasteros somos buenos)


----------



## Gouel (27 Jul 2012)

Gracias, y pues vaya mier*a de oferta.


----------



## patilltoes (27 Jul 2012)

Y:

valoracion = tipo - cargas


----------



## patilltoes (27 Jul 2012)

¿O era al reves?, gñe, no recuerdo, pero viendo las descripciones es facil saber cuanto hay que poner encima de la mesa.


----------



## Chila (27 Jul 2012)

¿y como se puede filtrar para localizar en que sede se pueden presentar determinadas ofertas?


----------



## nesio (27 Jul 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> Vehículos: si están depositados por una empresa colaboradora se pueden mirar, si lo tiene el depositario lo cierto es que no es recomendable. Sale un camión también este mes, pero lo tiene el depositario. Te puedes encontrar que al buscarlo te quedes sólo con el número de bastidor.



¿Por qué no es recomendable cuando los tiene el depositario?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (27 Jul 2012)

nesio dijo:


> ¿Por qué no es recomendable cuando los tiene el depositario?



Si el depositario es el "propietario embargado", he oído que no es raro que el vehículo esté destrozado literalmente, por aquello de "antes de que se lo quede el banco le prendo fuego", pues eso, que destroza el coche para joder al comprador.


----------



## Chila (27 Jul 2012)

Esa tienda de muebles de Salamanca tiene todo en adjudicación directta.


----------



## El Secretario (27 Jul 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Ese blog es enorme, pero veo al tio un poco corporativista (todos los funcionarios son *********** todos los embargados son capullos, todos los subasteros somos buenos)



Bueno, un poco de orden. Parece esto el patio de monipodio, pero si queremos sacar algo en claro tendremos que filtrar información y empezaremos de cero.

Imaginaros. Estáis a cero, no hay salidas laborables, lo de vender por las casas a puerta fría es jodido porque acabas sin un duro y encima con el ego por los suelos...

¿Te vas a poner a pensar de verdad quién es el bueno, quién es el malo y quién los tontos?. La vida se divide en dos: fuertes y débiles. Tú procura cumplir la Ley, trabaja serio y sé bueno en lo que hagas. Sobre esto que pones te puedo contar mil batallas de subasteros malos, funcionarios peores, y gente embargada que son verdaderos delincuentes con uno que serró los cables del ascensor por ejemplo, a todo lo contrario, gente solidaria y buena, competente, amable y que da gusto estar a su lado. 

Si te vas a dedicar a comprar y vender el primer requisito es saber discriminar la información útil de la que no lo es. Esto en segundos. 

Mi experiencia en subastas, tanto en España como en Alemania es que la mayoría de la gente se comporta, ahora, si puede también se saca su cacho extraoficial. Funcionarios de hacienda por ejemplo comprando un coche a nombre de un tercero y cambiando de nombre el coche al año, pero bueno, ese no es nuestro tema. O por ejemplo Aduana en según que sitios obligan a destruir el coche. Sé de un Audi A3 que tiene matrícula de Andorra, pues bien, tiene que ir al desguace, pero hecha la Ley hecha la trampa. Irá al desguace el chasis con el bastidor y nada más. Pero vamos, en estos jardines no nos meteremos. Sólo para marujear con el amigo de confianza. 





nesio dijo:


> ¿Por qué no es recomendable cuando los tiene el depositario?



Muy sencillo. Porque puedes comprar un barco y no encontrar el motor, o buscar un camión y quedarte el bastidor y poco más, o ir a buscar una fotocopiadora y estar rota...No tienes garantías de que el que hace la custodia, que es al que se lo quitan (enajenan queda mejor). Mirad siempre que esté depositado y que no sea el mismo dueño. Es importante además hacerle una visita si podéis. 



Chila dijo:


> Esa tienda de muebles de Salamanca tiene todo en adjudicación directta.



Exacto, lo que ponga será todo en Adjudicación Directa, sin precio mínimo. No interesa las subastas con precio marcado porque están inflados. 


Un breve apunte. No interesan proindivisos. Antes sí, pero si veis mitad indivisa ya no vale. Podría explicar el porqué antes sí y ahora no, por ejemplo yo tengo una de hace diez años y este Noviembre sale toda la finca a subasta ( he solicitado la división de la cosa común), pero el que no estudia derecho o es abogado le cansa esto y no va a ningún lado. 

Mi consejo: Haced rueda con algo pequeño. El sofá, un vehículo, títulos como la tarjeta de transporte o una licencia de Taxi. 

Pensad que comprar y vender, en subastas o en la calle es un oficio. A mí me gusta mucho y no lo he considerado nunca un trabajo, pero hay que valer, ser optimista y sobre todo tener seguridad en uno mismo. Me acuerdo de algún subastero ir a la subasta y no comprar porque...no había nadie!!. Es decir, estaba él solo y tenía miedo de que fuera una mala compra porque no había nadie más. En lugar de alegrarse porque no había competencia. 

El reservarse información, el no querer dar a los demás cosas que a uno tampoco le van a servir, no querer colaborar con otros también es un símbolo de inseguridad, mediocridad. Hay que dar de comer a la gente, apoyarla, tener una visión amplia de las cosas. Luego al final te viene a ti cuando hay otra cosa buena, y la complicidad que consigues con los demás es muy bonita y además te ayuda. Negocios es relación. 

Si veo algo que valga la pena por menos de 500 euros os lo haré saber. En diez años he comprado cientos de cosas, desde botellas de champán hasta una librería entera, desde nudas propiedades, usufructos, proindivisos, fincas con rentas de alquiler fraudulentas, con rentas legales, de todo y he conocido gente de toda clase y condición. El que ha triunfado ha sido porque sabe relacionarse, conoce muy bien la condición humana, tiene micha psicología y es práctico. En los negocios hay dos respuestas: sí o no. 

Otro consejo más. No comprar nunca casa donde viva un propietario. 

Primero porque echar alguien en la calle es jodido, después que tienes que solicitar el lanzamiento y posesión de la finca al Juzgado y pueden tardar lo que quieran y tercero porque con la crisis que hay la compras directamente al banco sin tener que ser el malo de la película. No vale la pena. 

Una cosa curiosa: Los amarres deportivos cada vez salen más a subasta. 

Este puede salir muy barato. Hay 500 euros de cargas. 









> Tipo de Bien Valoración Cargas Localización
> Inmueble 20.400,00 € 502,00 € Murcia
> 
> Tipo de bien:Otros
> ...



Por último. Os encontraréis que la mayoría de compradores son los mismos dueños en un porcentaje alto. 

Eso es debido en estos casos a que deben a hacienda una cantidad muy grande, le quitan la propiedad, que queda en cuatro duros, y la vuelven a comprar de nuevo y la ponen a nombre de un familiar. 

Buen fin de semana.


----------



## duval81 (28 Jul 2012)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Un pequeño aporte para pequeños inversores. Se trata de una subasta de Todocolección de 11 monedas de plata con certificados, cajas etc. Hay más de 5 onzas y estan a 100 euros de momento
> hermoso lote de 11 monedas de plata - mil peset | 32642211



Deja de spamear anda.

Y menos aún en este post que no tiene nada que ver con lo que pones.


----------



## TheNeighbor (28 Jul 2012)

Este hilo es muy interesante, sería bueno que el autor o alguien con idea, lo fuese unificando, ya que hay muchos términos, trabas o procedimientos legales que se escapan.

Enhorabuena por la idea, todo conocimiento es bueno.

Saludos.

Edito:

Me ha dado por mirar, y he visto esto:

https://subastas.mjusticia.es/subastas/all_subastaPublica.do?method=getBienes&idSubasta=23248

Como no hay nada mejor que practicar con ejemplos... ¿Qué me decís de esto o que debería mirar?


----------



## mabv1976 (29 Jul 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> Bueno, un poco de orden. Parece esto el patio de monipodio, pero si queremos sacar algo en claro tendremos que filtrar información y empezaremos de cero.
> 
> Imaginaros. Estáis a cero, no hay salidas laborables, lo de vender por las casas a puerta fría es jodido porque acabas sin un duro y encima con el ego por los suelos...
> 
> ...





Muy buen post, muy informativo, si tienes alguna pregunta duda respecto al tema mi hermano es abogado y se quiere meter al tema de las subastas, yo hace tiempo que lo estoy pensando. Aunque un consejo con las tarjetas de transporte... si no es para vosotros o ya teneis a alguien interesado no pongais mucho dinero por ellas, puesto que el sector está medio en ruina y se venden las tarjetas unos a otros antes que las embarguen, por lo que hay exceso de oferta..

Una vez digo esto os recomiendo hacer acopio de productos básicos por si acaso, recordad lo del ahuelga de camiones en 2008, lo que viene puede ser mucho peor y la gente si entra en pánico arrasará los supermercados :8: ...ahí lo dejo..


----------



## El Secretario (29 Jul 2012)

TheNeighbor dijo:


> Este hilo es muy interesante, sería bueno que el autor o alguien con idea, lo fuese unificando, ya que hay muchos términos, trabas o procedimientos legales que se escapan.
> 
> Enhorabuena por la idea, todo conocimiento es bueno.
> 
> ...



Bien!, es un ejemplo. No es lo que yo buscaba para el que empieza, pero es tirarse al agua y eso es bueno. 

Es una oferta de una moto que vale 1000 euros. No hay fotos, pero está en el depósito municipal. Importante: *el bien está depositado.* Seguramente con una capa de polvo grande, pero está en custodia. 


*Lo primero*: Ir al depósito a ver la moto. :| Tienes que saber lo que vale. 

Segundo: tener claro lo que puede valer en el mercado. (A-B). Siendo A el precio de adquisición y B el precio de venta. 

Tercero. Tiene precio mínimo. Se hacen primera y segunda subasta a la vez y puedes quedártelo por 700 euros, y lo haces firme. 

Cuarto y más importante: *estudiad el caso*. Al menos leeros las cosas detenidamente. No he querido empezar con procedimientos judiciales porque para el profano es más cansado, especializado y se puede cansar a la primera de cambio. Por eso he puesto las de Gestión directa de Hacienda, que son facilitas y en mi opinión podréis ganar más y tener menos disgustos. 

Estudiemos a fondo este caso. (Puedes darle la información a un procurador, pero te cobrará 150 euros por hacer lo mismo)



> Código de la subasta
> 023248-MU-SOC01-ETJ-0315-2010
> Descripción
> 023248 - Motocicleta Aprilia Arrecife 250
> ...



Qué vemos sólo con echar un vistazo al expediente?. 

Subata *vendida*. Le deben a Natividad 60.000 euros más costas. 

Quiere decir que si la moto vale la pena, se la quedará y lo que ponga se descontará de la deuda. Es decir, si se lo queda por 1000 euros, se descuenta de los 60.000 que le deben y ahora le deberá 59.000. La actora no pone un duro. 

Peeero como estamos en crisis puede que Natividad quiera dinero, al menos para pagar las costas. Así que puede que te la dejen por 700 euros. No es muy probable. 

Mi consejo: Sale por el juzgado de lo Social nº 1 de Murcia, consigna 200 euros a la cuenta que ellos tengan en el Banesto, y allí haces el ingreso. Si no te lo quedas te lo devuelven ese mismo día a lo sumo el día siguiente. (claro que hay que mirar que son funcionarios, puede que tarden tres días, pero eso como mucho).

Es un buen bautizo de fuego, porque a las subastas de vehículos van los subasteros más...digamos los menos refinados. En otro momento explicaré mi primera subasta de una furgoneta en Barcelona. 

En definitiva: No pierdas mucho tiempo con esta subasta. No está clara, pero sí me parece una buena opción para coger experiencia y saber lo que es. Las probabilidades de que te la puedas quedar a buen precio la estimo en un 10-20%. Sin crisis ni eso. 

Mañana si tengo algo de tiempo y ganas seguimos con las subastas de Gestión Directa. Cualquier ejemplo es bienvenido y aprendemos todos. No tengáis miedo de poner cosas como ejemplo, agradezco las consultas por privado, pero por el foro creo que es mejor. Además tengo la carpeta llena y me duele tener que borrar mensajes. ::

Buen Domingo a todos.


Edito para hacer un inciso que luego no me acuerdo. Es a modo de curiosidad y que no lo verás en ningún sitio. 

Como veis la moto ésta pertenece a una sociedad. Lo que hacían muchos subasteros es pillar un vehículo de subasta, por ejemplo del Ayuntamiento por cuatro pesetas que estuviera bien. Me acuerdo de un Ford Fiesta comercial que me salió por 25.000 pts. Si la enajenación es a una sociedad, que se da mucho y ésta está disuelta, no lo cambiaban de nombre. Simplemente lo aseguraban ellos como conductor con los papeles de propiedad que te da el Órgano Gestor, Hacienda, Seguridad Social, Juzgado....y te ponías en el seguro como conductor habitual. Resultado?. Las multas jamás llegan. ::. Se quedan en tierra de nadie y no se reclaman. Si te pasa algo, eres el conductor habitual y lo tienes asegurado. Como Dios manda. No digo que se tenga que hacer, no lo veréis en ningún manual, pero se hace. 

El tipo de subastero que va son: Vendedores de coches de segunda mano, chatarreros (algunos con pasta), subasteros que no llegan a cosas más grandes...y los habituales que se pasan a dar una vuelta. 

Si alguna vez vais a una subasta y se os acerca alguno para ver si queréis el coche, poned cara de póker y haceros el gallego. A lo mejor, según el precio, si os pregunta por cuanto lo queréis, contestad barato como todos, pero no digáis precio. De todas formas tened en cuenta de que hoy en día nadie tiene un duro, pero mejor poner un sobre y no asistir si os interesa de verdad. Os quitáis presión.


----------



## Acredito (29 Jul 2012)

¿Es cosa mía o los precios de los inmuebles ahí están también burbujeados?


----------



## TheNeighbor (29 Jul 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> Bien!, es un ejemplo. No es lo que yo buscaba para el que empieza, pero es tirarse al agua y eso es bueno.
> 
> Es una oferta de una moto que vale 1000 euros. No hay fotos, pero está en el depósito municipal. Importante: *el bien está depositado.* Seguramente con una capa de polvo grande, pero está en custodia.
> 
> ...



Querido forero muchas gracias por la clase :Aplauso::Aplauso:

La verdad que estoy muy verde en esto de las subastas, pero siempre me ha interesado, y por cotillear ayer vi esta. No es que me interese mucho la moto, pero sí es lo más acorde a los que yo puedo buscar (quiero decir que por ejemplo, con amarres y pisitos no me voy a liar jeje) además de residir a pocos kms de la ciudad de la justicia :: que es dónde se celebraba la subasta, y que todas las subastas parecían estar en Murcia.

Su comentario me ha que dado muy claro. El subrayar los puntos claves en negrita ha sido un detalle, aún así no me queda claro por qué el tope de 700 ( y lo de primera y segunda subasta) y tampoco lo de *Gestión directa de Hacienda*

Aún así, gracias por su tiempo, este hilo apunta a ser muy didáctico.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Jul 2012)

Por que en las subastas del ministerio de justicia solo salen bienes de Murcia ? Es un error o estoy buscando mal ?


----------



## El Secretario (29 Jul 2012)

Acredito dijo:


> ¿Es cosa mía o los precios de los inmuebles ahí están también burbujeados?



Están burbujeados. Algunos con unas tasaciones que ni en los tiempos más optimistas. Y la razón es porque son tasaciones del 2005, 2006, 2007, donde iba incluido el piso, el coche y un viaje a Mallorca. Es decir, tasaciones artificiales hechas con la complicidad del banco. Pero no nos fijaremos en eso, iremos a Gestión directa y pondremos el dinero que veamos más indicado. Olvidaros de las tasaciones. 



TheNeighbor dijo:


> Querido forero muchas gracias por la clase :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> La verdad que estoy muy verde en esto de las subastas, pero siempre me ha interesado, y por cotillear ayer vi esta. No es que me interese mucho la moto, pero sí es lo más acorde a los que yo puedo buscar (quiero decir que por ejemplo, con amarres y pisitos no me voy a liar jeje) además de residir a pocos kms de la ciudad de la justicia :: que es dónde se celebraba la subasta, y que todas las subastas parecían estar en Murcia.
> 
> ...



No querráis aprender todo de golpe. Aunque estuviera siete días escribiendo sobre subastas no lo diría todo. Vamos a quitar el grano de la paja e ir a lo que nos interese. Esto es como aprender taquigrafía, pero todavía estamos por los cuadernos Rubio. 

Primera y segunda subasta: el oficial dice; primera subasta tasado en 1000 euros. Nadie?. Vale, segunda por el 70% de valor que es 700 (De ahí esa cifra). Y si nadie quiere, sin precio pero no es firme y es un rollo que explicaré en otro momento. 

Sobre hacienda gestión directa. Vete al google y pon subastas de hacienda. LA segunda entrada, Agencia Tributaria, subastas. Pincha ahí y cuando salga de nuevo en un apartado subastas sin firma electrónica le das de nuevo. Te sale el mes de Julio. Ahí verás las de Gestión directa, que explicaré mejor el próximo día. 



ninfireblade dijo:


> Por que en las subastas del ministerio de justicia solo salen bienes de Murcia ? Es un error o estoy buscando mal ?



Supongo que será porque debe ser la única con subastas con firma electrónica, es decir, pujar por internet. 

Tened en cuenta que modernidad y Juzgados son cosas antagónicas, así que es más que probable que algo falle sin remedio. 

Saludos i bona nit.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (29 Jul 2012)

Gracias por la info maestro, estaremos al acecho.


----------



## Don Pedro (30 Jul 2012)

Buenas noches,

Ante todo muchas gracias por tus enseñanzas es un tema que siempre me ha llamado la atención, pero del que nunca he encontrado información de fiar.

Aprovechando tu buena disposición, te pongo un ejemplo y te hago varias preguntas para que me quede claro.

Esta es una de las viviendas que he localizado, por cierto, sólo lo que tiene de hipoteca es casi lo que costaba en su día cuando se construyó.

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=46818&idBien=0


Presentación de ofertas:REGISTRO DE LA AEAT DE AVILA
Fecha límite de presentación de ofertas:10-sep-2012 a las 23:59
Precio mínimo de adjudicación:No hay precio mínimo de adjudicación
Importe del depósito:13.368,28 €

Mostrar Más Información
Tipo de Bien Valoración Cargas Localización
Inmueble 319.631,00 € 141.387,17 € Avila

Tipo de bien:Vivienda
Título Jurídicoleno dominio
Localización:CL/ PRADO SANJUANIEGO, 2 13
05005 AVILA
Inscripción:Registro número 2 de AVILA
Tomo: 1927 Libro: 552
Folio: 196 Finca: 41542 Inscripción: 5
Descripción: URBANA:NUMERO VENTINUEVE.-VIVIENDA UNIFAMILIAR ADOSADA SEÑALADA CON EL NUMERO TRECE-NUEVE,TIPO A,EN LA CALLE PRADO SANJUANIEGO.SU SOLAR TIENE UNA SUPERFICI E DE 89,81 M2 DE LOS CUALES 62,68 M2 ESTAN OCUPADOS POR LA EDIFICACION,EN PLA NTA BAJA,Y 27,13 M2 SE DESTINAN APATIO.SE COMPONE DE CUATRO PLANTAS DENOMINA- DAS SEMISITANO,BAJA,PRIMERA Y BAJO CUBIERTA,COMUNICADAS ENTRE SI POR ESCALERA INTERIOR.LA TOTAL SUPERFICIE CONSTRUIDA COMPUTABLE A LA VIVIENDA ES DE 231 M2 Y LA UTIL DE 205,83 M2.

Imágenes:No hay imágenes

Te pongo varios puntos para que me comentes si estoy equivocado y los desarrolles si te parece interesante:

1ª.- Se puede hacer la oferta que se quiera o ¿Es necesario superar un porcentaje del valor de tasación?
2ª.- El importe del depósito que aparece, es fijo e independiente de la oferta que se haga y en caso de que te adjudiquen la vivienda habría que pagar la diferencia.
3º.- Las cargas que tiene, pueden ser de una hipoteca o cualquier otra deuda del propietario. Si es una hipoteca, aparte del importe que quede por pagar, habrá que pagar los gastos de cancelación/subrogación de la hipoteca. ¿Hay más casos en que las cargas puedan costar mas de la cantidad que aparece publicada?
4º.- Finalmente el coste total sería la suma de la cantidad ofertada más los gastos del punto anterior y los gastos normales de cambio de titularidad de una vivienda (Impuesto de transmisiones patrimoniales, gastos de notaría y ¿pusvalía?).
5º.- ¿Cómo se sabe si la vivienda está habitada o no?, Porque supongo que tanto si está alquilada como si vive su actual propietario, puede haber problemas a la hora de tomar posesión de la casa.

Finalmente, aunque sería la primera cuestión a plantear, la enajenación por "Adjudicación directa" ¿es como una subasta a sobre cerrado, en que cada uno hace su oferta y en la fecha fijada se adjudica a la puja más alta?

Muchas gracias a todos y perdón por el tocho.


----------



## burbufilia (30 Jul 2012)

Hola *@Secretario*

Muchas gracias por tus aportaciones, eso de entrada. 

Mi idea sería adquirir plazas de garaje en mi ciudad por el sistema de adjudicación directa. Sin prisa. Cuando salgan. 

Concretamente en el tema de garajes, 

*¿qué precauciones hay que tomar al margen de lo que dice la descripción? Es un trozo de suelo, el dueño no puede "prenderle fuego"; si hay inquilino moroso, es muy fácil echarle. 
*Ver en la descripción que se compra el pleno dominio, ver las cargas, ¿y listo? ¿sería necesario pedir una nota simple por si acaso? 
*Según la ley, en el sistema de adjudicación directa, puedes poner en un sobre el precio que te dé la p*ta gana, y si cuela cuela, pero has comentado de pasada que Hacienda tiene derecho de retractarse. ¿Aceptarían un 20-25% del valor de tasación?


----------



## El Secretario (30 Jul 2012)

Don Pedro dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Ante todo muchas gracias por tus enseñanzas es un tema que siempre me ha llamado la atención, pero del que nunca he encontrado información de fiar.
> 
> ...



Muy buenas. Venga, vamos al lío ahora que tengo un poco de tiempo. 

1.- Depende de la Delegación de hacienda no admite menos de un porcentaje de la tasación, pero teniendo la necesidad de dinero que tienen, la cosa está más flexible. No he visto fotos ni sé la zona, pero en este caso que pones *n**o pondría más de 20.000 euros.* 

2.- El importe del depósito lo han hecho en esta caso deduciendo al precio de tasación, el precio de la carga hipotecaria y han calculado un 20%. En realidad la vivienda sale por 260.000 más o menos porque incluye la carga hasta llegar al precio de tasación de 319.000 euros. 

3.- Sí, de hecho te ponen: se debe tanto dinero...hasta la fecha tal. Es decir, hay unos meses que no han contado. Puede subir un cacho si hay una ejecutoria en la hipoteca (calcula un 20% más). Es decir, si la Hipoteca no está en orden de pago, que puede ser, calcula otros 28.000 euros por encima del precio que deban de Hipoteca. 

También cuenta mucho a la hora de negociar cuando eres el nuevo propietario. Puedes darles a entender que pagarás si hay una quita en intereses abusivos y si lo haces bien, te puede quedar esos intereses en la mitad o menos. Hablamos que te puedes ahorrar 10/12.000 euros. 

Lo bueno cuando compras una cosa que no es tuya, si tiene una carga, tendrás que pagarla, pero* no eres el responsable final de la deuda*. No te reclamarán por ella, como mucho irán contra la finca, pero no pueden ir contra ti. Tú eres *un tercer poseedor. *. Eso ya lo explicaremos más adelante cuando lleguéis a la ESO subasteril

4.- Son los gastos normales al adquirir una vivienda. El ITP no te lo quita nadie. LA diferencia es que si compras en el Juzgado, el Juez hace de Notario y eso que te ahorras. En Hacienda no. Te darán hora y día para ir al Notario, aunque puedes decir tú que quieres ir a alguno en particular (son funcionarios, así que a lo mejor te dicen que tienes que ir al Notario que les toque de reparto y tal).

Intermedio. Me voy a jugar al Cluedo con los críos y tal. :cook:

5.- Trabajo de campo. No te aconsejo que la compres habitada. Es para profesionales y menos se te ocurra comprar de subasta la casa del vecino que puede haber hostias como panes. Id a lo sencillo. 

6.- Sí Señor es una Subasta a sobre cerrado. Por eso no existe la presión subasteril y es más libre, aparte de que el precio es mucho más interesante porque salen sin precio. En Gestión Directa sale aquello que no se han quedado en Subasta con un precio mínimo del 70% creo recordar. 



burbufilia dijo:


> Hola *@Secretario*
> 
> Muchas gracias por tus aportaciones, eso de entrada.
> 
> ...



Siempre es recomendable buscar una Nota Simple en el Registro. Te valdrá unos cinco euros pero vale la pena. Sabes cómo está la finca. 

Es más fácil un garaje que un piso. No hace falta que vayas al Notario para enseñar que es tuyo. Cuando hayas efectuado el remate, es decir, el pago total del garaje, con el papel que te da Hacienda dándote la adjudicación del bien, te vas al presidente del párking, se lo enseñas, le pides un mando para el párking, te dirá lo que se debe de comunidad, que algo se deberá (si no está registrada la morosidad de la Comunidad, como mucho paga este año, aunque a veces te piden dos).

Perfectamente puedes poner un 20% del valor, eso sí, si vale mucho la pena puede que te adelanten, aunque ahora lo bueno que tiene la crisis es que no hay dinero, tampoco para las subastas. Lo único que puedes perder es tiempo. Siempre pon el mínimo, por si hay alguna sorpresa tengas margen. 

Intentad hacer rueda, comprar una cosa pequeña, o poner poco dinero en algo y vendedlo. Ahí sabréis dónde estáis. Da igual que sea una fotocopiadora o una moto. En los Juzgados de lo Social, Seguridad Social, Ayuntamientos, etc te salen desde motos acuáticas hasta lápices de colores. Poned 50 euros a algo y tened vuestra primera adjudicación. Si queréis inmuebles, garajes, trasteros o bienes rústicos es lo mejor y más barato. Si vais a subastas en Directo, os podéis encontrar en subastillas dentro de las subastas. Todo un submundo que nadie ha explicado con claridad. De todas formas, dejaremos ésto aparte porque nos vamos del hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## Don Pedro (30 Jul 2012)

Muchas gracias Secretario,

Entre tus explicaciones y las ayudas del enlace que pusiste ya voy viendo las cosas más claras.

Saludos


----------



## El Secretario (31 Jul 2012)

Me alegro Don Pedro que le haya sido útil. Me halaga que sus dos únicos mensajes sean en este post. Si es nuevo bienvenido, si es multinick también! :

Venga, hoy 31 de Julio en este cursillo de verano daremos...Apuntad:

*-Las cargas

-Fincas rústicas*

Las cargas. Si tiene cargas asusta, porque no están limpias pero en un mercado alcista era una bencidión, porque pelagatos como era yo podía comprar cosas grandes por cuatro duros. 

Pondré un ejemplo: Nave industrial que salía en el ayuntamiento (historia real). Carga de 650.000 euros. Tasada en 680.000. LA compramos en segunda subasta por...no me acuerdo bien, pero creo que por 16.000 más o menos. 

Es decir, salía en primera por 30.000 deduciendo la carga. LA compramos por poco más del 50%. La nave valdría los 650.000 como mucho en el mercado. 

Pero, entre que vamos al Notario, se firma, se lleva a registrar y toda la pesca pasa casi un año. La finca estaba en unos 700.000 y cuando la vendimos al año siguiente en 820.000 nos la compraron. 

Si hay burbuja, no tienes dinero y quieres comprar algo grande, sólo puedes comprar cosas con cargas. En este caso sacamos un buen dinero (la compramos entre dos). Es decir, las cargas suponen una oportunidad de comprar cosas grandes por poco.

Las cargas son un mundo. También puedes comprar la deuda o hacer una quita. 

Imaginaros que veis una cosa que vale seis millones de euros y se debe lo mismo. La subasta es por un precio residual, por ejemplo 15,000 euros. 

Ya son las ganas de arriesgarse y perder los 15.000, ó apostar y ver que pasa.

Compras la finca. Tú eres un tercer poseedor, vas con tu título de propiedad a los acreedores, o al acreedor. Les ofreces una quita del 50%, Hace poco se admitió una quita de estas proporciones en unas naves de MArtorell. Si te dicen que sí, negocias plazos y mientras tanto buscas comprador. 

Si encuentras un comprador por 4 millones , tienes un margen de un millón.

Los pelotazos están ahí pero poca gente lo ve. Gente muy muy especializada y con ganas de comerse el mundo, pero son cuatro. En las crisis ñores y ñoras es donde hay ocasiones, pero si no sabes buscarlas no saldrás. 

¿Y dónde se buscan las oportunidades?. Muy sencillo, las tenéis que buscar donde nadie las ve y para eso hay que estudiar mucho. 

Este tiene que ser vuestro libro de cabecera:

Memento Inmobiliario 2012 - 2013. Francis Lefebvre, isbn: 9788415056638

No podéis competir en un mercado normal, porque está saturado y porque las mejores cosas no salen, o están para los amigos.* Tened en cuenta de que somos pelagatos que nos queremos comer el mundo, así que hay que buscar la pepita de oro donde la gente no sospeche donde esté.* 

Las cargas auyentan a la mayoría de los mortales. Hace unos años me presentaron un piso con una carga sobre la mitad indivisa que superaba al precio de la vivienda. Me lo dio un gestor dueño de una inmobiliaria y promotor. Amigo de Cajamadrid, le pasaban cosas y pensó que ese era un mal negocio, y hablando en su despacho (acordaros que negocios = relación), me lo tiró a la mesa y me dijo: -Mira que porquería me acaban de pasar. 

Joder, tal como se presentaba la carga, era para ganar dinero sí o sí. Ya explicaré porqué más adelante. El caso es que me lo quedé por 6.700 euros y lo vendí limpio por 192.000 a los cuatro años. Es largo de explicar, pero si tenéis curiosidad en otro momento os explicaré que vi que no vieron los demás. 

Para los profanos en la materia. Las cargas que veáis detrás del que ejecuta se limpian, las que están delante tienes que asumirlas, o mejor dicho, las asume la vivienda. Si no se renuevan cada 4 años también se extinguen. El acreedor tiene que ir renovando la carga. 

No es la primera ni la última que algún despistado no renueva una carga y te encuentras de que ya no existe. Pasa poco, pero pasa. 

Bueno, otro día voy con las rústicas que me he desfondao con el Tema. Ya sabéis, si queréis salir de la manada hay que hacer algo que no hacen los demás. Depende de vuestras ganas, vuestra preparación y de que en esta vida si no arriesgas no saldrás. Siempre hay un punto de incertidumbre. Esto no es apto para los que tengan alma de funcionario. 

Saludos.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (31 Jul 2012)

Gracias maestro, no nos pones deberes??


----------



## El Secretario (31 Jul 2012)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Gracias maestro, no nos pones deberes??



Mañana buscaré algo para que os debanéis los sesos.

Usted puede ser uno de los alumnos más aplicados. Tiene un nick premonitorio!!.:


----------



## Don Pedro (31 Jul 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> Me alegro Don Pedro que le haya sido útil. Me halaga que sus dos únicos mensajes sean en este post. Si es nuevo bienvenido, si es multinick también! :



Buenos días,

Aunque llevo un tiempo entrando en el foro, hace poco que me registré y lo cierto es que hasta ahora no había sentido "necesidad" de entrar ni había tenido nada que aportar. 

Por lo que veo he acertado de lleno en el post que he elegido para iniciarme ya que va ganando nivel.

Como no nos pones deberes y me has dejado con la miel en los labios con lo de las fincas rústicas, que es lo que más me llama la atención (por aquello del auto-abastecimiento que se preconiza en el foro), te pongo otro ejemplo para que te sirva de referencia:

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=46538&idBien=0

Inicio
Adjudicación Directa S2012R057600100801
Presentar Oferta (Requiere Certificado)
Nº adjudicación directa:S2012R057600100801
Presentación de ofertas:REGISTRO AGENCIA TRIBUTARIA
Fecha límite de presentación de ofertas:13-sep-2012 a las 23:59
Precio mínimo de adjudicación:No hay precio mínimo de adjudicación
Importe del depósito:2.319,19 €

Mostrar Más Información
Tipo de Bien Valoración Cargas Localización
Inmueble 38.123,49 € 7.200,84 € Avila

Tipo de bien:Finca rustica
Título Jurídicoleno dominio
Localización:LG/ MANZANO, S/N
05165 TIÑOSILLOS AVILA
Inscripción:Registro número 1 de AREVALO
Tomo: 3075 Libro: 21
Folio: 38 Finca: 2025 Inscripción: 1
Descripción: *UNA MITAD DE LA FINCA* RUSTICA SITA EN EL PARAJE DEL MANZANO, PARCELA 5008 POLIGONO 4 DEL MUNICIPIO DE TIÑOSILLOS CON UNA SUPERFICIE TOTAL DE 47 AREAS.

Imágenes:No hay imágenes

"UNA MITAD DE LA FINCA", ¿quiere decir que la propiedad es a medias con otra persona o que la finca está dividida en dos de 23,5 areas?

Como siempre quedo pendiente de su nueva ración de conocimientos.

Saludos


----------



## hinka (31 Jul 2012)

Bueno pues vamos a hacer nuestro primeros pinillos en esto.
Me he decido por un coche, este en contreto...

B.M.W. BMW Z3 (3108CHP)
Importe de Tasación:
2.500,00 €
Cargas:
Sin Cargas
Marca:
B.M.W.
Modelo:
BMW Z3 
Matrícula:
3108CHP
Bastidor:
WBACH71070LA17759

Subasta
Fecha:
25/09/2012 12:00
Lugar:
CL RONDA MUSICO JOSE CASTIÑEIRA 26 PB LUGO
Lote:
Número 1. Este bien constituye la totalidad del lote
Tipo de enajenación:
2.500,00 €
Unidad de Recaudación Ejecutiva:
01
Expediente:
27 01 11 002076

Primera pregunta: ¿Como se donde esta depositado?
Segunda: ¿tengo que hacer un deposito? Por lo que he leido en este hilo si, pero ¿cuanto y donde?


----------



## burbufilia (31 Jul 2012)

*@Secretario
*

Eres GRANDE. En tres páginas cuentas lo que Kiyosaki cuenta en tres mil.


----------



## Don Pedro (31 Jul 2012)

...
Para los profanos en la materia. Las cargas que veáis detrás del que ejecuta se limpian dijo:


> Buenas noches maestro,
> 
> Repasando la lección de hoy no termino de enterarme a que te refieres con las cargas detrás del que ejecuta y las de delante del párrafo que cito.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Secretario (1 Ago 2012)

hinka dijo:


> Bueno pues vamos a hacer nuestro primeros pinillos en esto.
> Me he decido por un coche, este en contreto...
> 
> B.M.W. BMW Z3 (3108CHP)
> ...




Muy buenos días a todos. 

Venga, contesto las preguntas, acabo con lo las cargas, empiezo lo de las rústicas y voy a ver si pongo algo de deberes. 

El coche Sr Hinka no me viene por le día 25 en internet. Se agradecería el enlace. De todas formas si no tenemos estos datos, vemos que el vehículo sale por la* URE 01* y se realiza la subasta* en Lugo*. Es cuestión de llamar por teléfono a esa delegación, copiar en una papel el número de expediente y preguntar dónde está depositado. 

Como al funcionario le toca las pelotas tener que levantarse para mirar el expediente te dirá que tienes que venir personalmente. Entonces tienes que decirle que eres de otra provincia, a lo que te puede a volver a contestar que ese expediente lo lleva otro funcionario (al que le tiene rabia) y que ahora no está/está de vacaciones/está de baja y que cuando venga te lo mirará. Es entonces cuando le tienes que decir que sólo es para ver dónde está depositado y que te interesa mucho el vehículo. En un 90% de los casos si se lo dices con educación y un poco de vehemencia te da la información sin necesidad de tener que ir hasta allí a ver el expediente. Si tienes que ir pides una lista de todo lo que sale en subasta ese día y te entretienes mirando.

A este precio lo más probable es que sea un vehículo con daños o pase algo. No sale en Gestión directa si no en subasta pura y dura. Si no tiene daños, el vehículo está bien, te encontrarás en la sala a la crème de la créme del mundo subasteril. Chatarreros, vendedores de segunda mano y demás fauna. 

El depósito lo puedes hacer desde hoy, hasta el mismo día de la subasta en la mesa que se forma para tal evento. Allí pones un sobre con el 20% del importe de tasación, en este caso 500 euros y si no te lo quedas te lo devuelven al instante. 






Don Pedro dijo:


> Buenas noches maestro,
> 
> Repasando la lección de hoy no termino de enterarme a qué te refieres con las cargas detrás del que ejecuta y las de delante del párrafo que cito.
> 
> ...



Es fácil. 

En la nota simple te vienen las cargas. 

Por ejemplo:

a) Hipoteca a favor de Banesto por la cuantía de 20.000 euros....

*b) Embargo de hacienda por el importe de 44.000 euros*

c) Embargo a favor del Banco pastor por el importe de 18.000 euros

d) Embargo a favor de Pepita Pérez de 22.000 euros.

Bien, suponiendo que el bien lo ejecute Hacienda, las cargas anteriores quedan subsistentes, es decir, las tienes que asumir. *La Hipoteca de Banesto la tienes que pagar*, o subrogarte, o descontarla cuando vendas el bien. 

Las cargas posteriores, es decir, el embargo del Banco Pastor y el de Pepita pérez se borran, es decir *no las tienes que pagar* y se alza el embargo.

Hay cargas "preferentes" como las del Ayuntamiento que en principio sí tienes que pagar. 

Sobre la finca: 




> Tipo de bien:Finca rustica
> Título Jurídicoleno dominio
> Localización:LG/ MANZANO, S/N
> 05165 TIÑOSILLOS AVILA
> ...



Sale la mitad indivisa de una finca rústica. *Olvidaros de las mitades indivisas.* Estamos en crisis!!. Se está mucho más ancho, la competencia ha desaparecido, no hay dinero. No vale la pena comprar mitades indivisas. Si vamos a invertir que sea en cosas que valen la pena. 

Quedarte la mitad significa que eres titular del 50% pero *de algo que no se puede dividir*. Los proindivisos son un mundo aparte. 

-No podrás tomar la posesión de la finca

-Habrás pagado

-Tendrás que realizar la división de la cosa común para poder volver a sacar la finca a subasta y poder quedártela entera. 

-Hay el riesgo que compres la mitad indivisa y te realice el otro, u otros propietarios el derecho de tanteo y retracto, es decir, que se lo quede por lo que has puesto, y mientras resuelve la Delegación de Hacienda tu dinero ahí inmovilizado unas semanas. 

Es decir, cuando veáis mitad indivisa, pasad página. Antes sí se compraba mitades, pero ahora no vale la pena, salvo excepciones contadas y muy particulares. 

Bueno, acabo lo de la cargas, y otro día sigo con las rústicas que si no me sale un tochaco muy grande. Os pongo lo que sé por experiencia, por perro viejo, es decir sintetizo mucho, pero que sepáis que estudiado con profundidad, cada uno de estos temas da para un libro aparte. Intento quitar la paja y que quede sólo el grano. 

Muy importante: imaginaros que os quedáis lo que sea, con una carga descomunal y vais a por todas. 

Imaginemos un chalet en Puerta de Hierro que sale por 4.020.000 euros en Hacienda y ahora está en el mercado por 3. La tasación es antigua y está en esos 4.020.000 euros. Se deben 4.000.000 de euros de Hipoteca que está por delante del embargo de Hacienda, es decir, hay que pagar o asumir. 

Hacienda hace los cálculos: Finca tasada en 4.020.000 euros-4.000.000 de Hipoteca = 20.000 de salida. 

Nadie quiere la finca, quedará desierta. Pero vas tú y te la quedas por el 70% de 20.000, es decir, 17.000. Que sería el precio mínimo para poder quedártela en subasta. 

Bien, ya tenéis una propiedad de tres millones de euros. Estáis jugando y puede salir blanco o rojo. Hace unos meses sería impensable que un casapapis que estaba en la cola del INEM tuviera una propiedad en Puerta de hierro, pero ahí estás tú. Con una deuda que grava a la finca.


Una vez que tienes el bien, el primer paso es ir al Notario. Aquí os podéis encontrar al Sr Notario de turno, como me pasó a mí en la nave que compré a medias y te diga: Oye, asumís la carga que hay delante verdad?. 

Aquí tenéis que hacer un silencio un poco largo, mirarlo con cara como diciéndole: ¿tú estás tonto o estás tonto? y por supuesto decirle que *ni de coña*:. No se os ocurra asumir ninguna carga. Esa hipoteca no es vuestra, grava a la finca pero no es de vuestra responsabilidad, sois un tercer poseedor, el responsable último es el que firmó la hipoteca, no vosotros. Recordadlo siempre porque os pueden hacer un Cristo si no sabéis dónde estáis. 

¿Porqué el Notario nos hace esa pregunta?. ¿Nos tiene manía, no le caemos bien?. No, la cosa es más sencilla. El Notario cobra según la cuantía del bien del que se efectúa la venta, y como no es lo mismo 16.000 que 650.000 ni mucho menos, pues el hombre probó a ver si podría cobrar una minuta diez veces más de lo que valía. Como se tenía que leer un tochaco gordo del expediente de la nave y costaba preparar la escritura, pensó que lo que cobraba era una minucia. Al final nos metió el expediente dentro de la escritura, es decir, como 100 páginas y como también cobra por páginas, ahí se resarció un poco. 

Segundo paso: *Negociar con la entidad acreedora. *Es decir con el que tiene la Hipoteca. 

Un fallo es que vayas allí en plan pipiolo y les digas que eres el propietario de la finca en Puerta de Hierro. Aquí se necesita un poco de imagen. No estaría mal un buen abogado. La ventaja nuestra, es que por los pasillos del juzgado, en las subastas, te encontrabas a los abogados de toda condición, y se paraban a hablar contigo, a hablarte de sus procedimientos, de tema procesal, jurídico, de "este juez es lento", "esta jueza no tiene ni idea"..."mira lo que me ha pasado con un cliente..." "ostras como está de buena esta procuradora" etc y al final sabes quién es bueno en Comunidades de vecinos, en procedimientos civiles varios, quien lo es pleiteando y quién negociando.



Si no conocéis a ninguno, lo mejor es que os decantéis por uno más bien joven con ganas de comerse el mundo, pero no soberbio. Suelen pecar de necios, el orgullo les ciega y al final la cosa se complica. Un abogado que cumpla vuestras órdenes, aunque es bueno dejarse asesorar, tú mandas. 

Tanto si la hipoteca la tienen el asesoría jurídica, como en la Oficina, la propuesta es del 50% de la hipoteca. ¿No aceptan?. Pues que vayan abriendo un procedimiento de morosidad (a ti no te afecta porque no eres el deudor, sino acordaros tercer poseedor), y lo que les pica más, aprovisiona al Banco de España para pleitear y quedarte otro muerto que no vale el precio de la Hipoteca. 

Lo bueno y recomendable es poner una fecha a vencimiento: seis meses, que tendréis tiempo en vender la finca por debajo del precio de mercado, lo suficiente para ganaros bien la vida.

Es un juego a dos bandas, con su riesgo, pero con la crisis y la situación bancaria se puede jugar, y apretar a los bancos que no quieren más inmuebles. 

Otro tema al que no entraré por denso y porque no creo que sea lo que necesitáis es la compra de cargas. Pasando por el tema brevemente pondré un ejemplo: 

Nave en Barcelona. Muchos acreedores. LA nave tasada en 3 millones de euros (los valía). 

Fruit of the loom tenía una hipoteca de 50 millones de pesetas. Era la segunda hipoteca, había más. 

El dueño de la nave se reúne con los acreedores, y les propone el 50% de la deuda. Es decir, 150.000 euros le ofrecen a Fruit of the loom. 

Los acreedores aceptan todos. Quieren el dinero en mano. Nos ofrece la deuda por el mismo importe un directivo de la empresa amigo nuestro. La cosa estaba clarísima. Es un negocio sí o sí. 

Si yo compro la deuda de 300.000 por 150.000. El dueño de la nave me sigue debiendo los 300.000 que hay reconocido por la deuda. ejecuto la Hipoteca y me quedo la nave si no va nadie, o alguien va y pone encima los 300.000 euros. 

De éstos habrá a patadas, pero ya nos vamos a cosas muy especializadas y para gente que empieza le da como un poco igual. Pero que sepáis que está ahí. 

El tema rústicas será más divertido. 


Vamos a ver. Para Hoy: 

Finca rústica, ya que trataremos el tema: 







Donde Cristo perdió el zapato. 12 Hectáreas con nave agrícola de 1100 m2. Hace cinco años por 600.000 no la vendía. He visto casos de estos a puñados. Sobre todo en Extremadura con la cría del cerdo. Ha sido una hecatombe. Si queréis crías de cerdo ibérico a buen precio puedo hacer alguna llamada. 




> Finca rustica
> Título Jurídicoleno dominio
> LocalizaciónA/ 27 EN_ PARAJE LOS RISCOS, S/N
> 14249 FUENTE OBEJUNA CORDOBA
> ...





> Nº adjudicación directa:S2012R147600100207
> Presentación de ofertaselegación de la AEAT de Córdoba
> Fecha límite de presentación de ofertas:23-ago-2012 a las 23:59
> Precio mínimo de adjudicación:No hay precio mínimo de adjudicación
> Importe del depósito:29.631,96 €




https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=43250

Esta joya para regalárselo a vuestra visillera. Sin precio mínimo:











> Nº adjudicación directa:S2012R078600200102
> Presentación de ofertasELEGACION AEAT BALEARES
> Fecha límite de presentación de ofertas:07-sep-2012 a las 23:59
> Precio mínimo de adjudicación:No hay precio mínimo de adjudicación
> ...



https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=43250

Salen muchas más. En Palma. 110 grms de oro no está mal. 


Ya que hablamos de cargas, me gustaría saber cuánto le pondríais a este solar de Madrid:



> Nº adjudicación directa:S2012R247600101601
> Presentación de ofertasEPENDENCIA DE RECAUDACION. REGISTRO
> Fecha límite de presentación de ofertas:29-ago-2012 a las 23:59
> Precio mínimo de adjudicación:No hay precio mínimo de adjudicación
> ...



https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=44337

Mañana o pasado os pongo el tema rústicas. Es menos engorroso. Las cargas es un tema que hay que tocar sí o sí. Dominando esto tenéis el 50% ganado. 

Saludos.


----------



## Don Pedro (1 Ago 2012)

Magnifica explicacion, esta tarde le doy un repaso.


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Ago 2012)

Gracias por el curro del post. 

Una pregunta sobre el tema este de las cargas. Vamos a ver... segun dices, al que compra un inmueble en una subasta, las cargas que pueda tener le dan igual ya que seria tercer poseedor y el responsable de las cargas seguiria siendo la persona que firmo la hipoteca. ¿ Esto lo he entendido bien ?

Entonces si es asi me queda la duda de porque en la informacion de la subasta ponen las cargas que tiene ese inmueble ya que total es un dato que al que compra no le aporta nada. ¿ Es por algun motivo legal o me estoy perdiendo algo ?


----------



## hinka (1 Ago 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> Muy buenos días a todos.
> 
> Venga, contesto las preguntas, acabo con lo las cargas, empiezo lo de las rústicas y voy a ver si pongo algo de deberes.
> 
> ...



Perdon este es el enlace.

http://www.seg-social.es/Internet_1/Lanzadera/index.htm?URL=5


----------



## Tin Rope (1 Ago 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Gracias por el curro del post.
> 
> Una pregunta sobre el tema este de las cargas. Vamos a ver... segun dices, al que compra un inmueble en una subasta, las cargas que pueda tener le dan igual ya que seria tercer poseedor y el responsable de las cargas seguiria siendo la persona que firmo la hipoteca. ¿ Esto lo he entendido bien ?
> 
> Entonces si es asi me queda la duda de porque en la informacion de la subasta ponen las cargas que tiene ese inmueble ya que total es un dato que *al que compra no le aporta nada*. ¿ Es por algun motivo legal o me estoy perdiendo algo ?



Permitame que te le conteste y si eso que me corrija nuestro profe. 

Está claro que si aporta algo ya que aunque el deudor sea otro, la finca responde del pago y la pueden ejecutar(embargar). 

En el ejemplo, tu has invertido 17k euros en la propiedad y si ejecutan la hipoteca, te quedas pelado. Antes que eso ocurra has de negociar la quita de la deuda, buscarte a alguien que se quede con la propiedad por más de 17k(lo que constituirá tu beneficio) o quedarte con la propiedad y afrontar tu mismo la deuda porque presumas que es muy inferior al precio de la finca. Será como haber comprado una finca con una hipoteca.

Tu pones 17k a sabiendas que el banco va a preferir aceptar una quita antes de iniciar un proceso donde no va a cobrar y se va a adjudicar una propiedad no deseada despues de incurrir en unos gastos significativos, amén de tiempo e intereses no cobrados.
Lo que a mi me parece un riesgo exagerado, ¿invierto 17k en una operación con tanto riesgo? ¿va a aceptar el banco un 50% de la quita? ¿como es posible? hasta donde yo sé los bancos barajan quitas del 15% o menos. 

Y otra duda, imagino que el titular de la deuda a la par que no cumple sus obligaciones con hacienda, hará lo mismo con su hipoteca, y cuando te adjudiquen un bien con una deuda, deberá además de la propia deuda un montón de dinero en mensualidades no abonadas más intereses abusivos previametne pactados y reflejados en las escrituras. Esto aumenta el riesgo de la operación. Como esquivo tantas balas??
-------------------------------------
Con respecto a las cargas. Si las cargas anteriores subsisten, siquiera se preocuparan, si la subasta tiene éxito cobraran la deuda al que se adjudique la subasta y sino será propietario del inmueble.
El caso de cargas posteriores. Si se ha concedido una carga posterior es porque el que presta el dinero posterior, entiende que la finca tenia un precio superior al inicialmente concedido. 
Ese acreedor posterior en una subasta se personaria en la misma e intará adjudicarse el bien, para poder cobrar si acaso consigue vender despues el bien por precio más elevado a las deudas que persisten. En caso de no personarse en la subasta, directamente asume que ha perdido el dinero que prestó, ¿es asi esto?


----------



## Don Pedro (1 Ago 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> Por ejemplo:
> 
> a) Hipoteca a favor de Banesto por la cuantía de 20.000 euros....
> 
> ...



Seguimos preguntando:

- Si las cargas que pones en tu ejemplo apareciesen en un una propiedad, en el anuncio de Hacienda ¿figurarían como cargas 104.000 €, es decir la suma de todos o sólo los 20.000 de la hipoteca?.

- ¿Los 44.000 de hacienda tampoco habría que pagarlos?

- En cuanto al tema de la joya, ¿El iva sería sobre el precio de la puja o de la tasación?

- Al hilo de las tasaciones, si te quedas con un inmueble que está tasado en 100.000 €, pagando 50.000 €, ¿Hacienda te reclamará los impuestos por donación de los 50.000 € que te has ahorrado?. No se si me he explicado.

- Respecto al solar, sin tener ni idea de donde está, si suponemos que la tasación está inflada y que el valor actual del solar puede ser de 400.000 €, yo no metería más de 10000 y eso confiando en que pudiera rebajar la deuda.

Bueno, por ahora te voy a dejar respirar durante unos días que me voy a la playa, espero poder seguir el hilo, pero hasta el próximo martes no creo que pueda darte más la paliza.

Saludos


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Ago 2012)

quebractubre dijo:


> Permitame que te le conteste y si eso que me corrija nuestro profe.
> 
> Está claro que si aporta algo ya que aunque el deudor sea otro, *la finca responde del pago y la pueden ejecutar(embargar).*




Entiendo que no es asi. Nosotros somos tercer poseedor y estamos libres y el inmueble es nuestro y estaria libre de cargas. El que firmo la hipoteca es el que tiene que hacerse cargo de las cargas (valga la redundancia).

Pero que lo confirme el profe porque es la duda que tengo.


----------



## temis2011 (1 Ago 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Entiendo que no es asi. Nosotros somos tercer poseedor y estamos libres y el inmueble es nuestro y estaria libre de cargas. El que firmo la hipoteca es el que tiene que hacerse cargo de las cargas (valga la redundancia).
> 
> Pero que lo confirme el profe porque es la duda que tengo.



El que firmo la hipoteca, lo que firmo fue una garantía hipotecaria, y ahora al no ser poseedor del bien, responde como avalista personal. El que ha comprado, ha comprado con la carga y aunque no tenga que pagar la hipoteca si la hipoteca no es saldada por alguien, el banco puede embargar de nuevo el bien gravado.

Es así?? 


con tu permiso Secre y si os parece bien, que aunque es sobre concursos , viene al tema también de las susbastas.

Me trae loca el punto 3 del art.155 de la LC, lo pongo para ver que entendéis vosotros:


3. Cuando haya de procederse dentro del concurso, incluso antes de la fase de liquidación, a la enajenación de bienes y derechos afectos a créditos con privilegio especial, el juez, a solicitud de la administración concursal y previa audiencia de los interesados, podrá autorizarla con subsistencia del gravamen y con subrogación del adquirente en la obligación del deudor, que quedará excluida de la masa pasiva. *De no autorizarla en estos términos, el precio obtenido en la enajenación se destinará al pago del crédito con privilegio especial y, de quedar remanente, al pago de los demás créditos.
*

Entendéis que de no autorizarse *en esos términos, 
*, la carga desaparece??


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Ago 2012)

temis2011 dijo:


> El que firmo la hipoteca, lo que firmo fue una garantía hipotecaria, y ahora al no ser poseedor del bien, responde como avalista personal. El que ha comprado, ha comprado con la carga y aunque no tenga que pagar la hipoteca si la hipoteca no es saldada por alguien, el banco puede embargar de nuevo el bien gravado.
> 
> Es así??



Yo sigo pensando que no. Ponte en el caso contrario, tu te compras un piso con una hipoteca y resulta que no puedes pagarla y te lo embargan. Si en la subasta venden el piso por menos de lo que debes, tienes que seguir pagando lo que te falte. El que compro el piso no va a pagar nada mas.


----------



## Don Pedro (1 Ago 2012)

Yo estoy con temis2011, es lo que he entendido de la explicación del maestro:



El Secretario dijo:


> ...
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> ...


----------



## temis2011 (1 Ago 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que no. Ponte en el caso contrario, tu te compras un piso con una hipoteca y resulta que no puedes pagarla y te lo embargan. Si en la subasta venden el piso por menos de lo que debes, tienes que seguir pagando lo que te falte. El que compro el piso no va a pagar nada mas.



En ese caso varía, porque el ejecutante es la propia entidad y por ende la primera carga que grava el piso. Al sacarlo el ejecutante en pública subasta, como te ha explicado el Secretario la carga desaparece.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (2 Ago 2012)

Pillo sitio, que coño hacía yo en guardería!?::

Muchas gracias por la info :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Por cierto para los que nos interesa el tema puedes decir alguna pagina o algun libro para ir avanzado?


----------



## Ayunador (2 Ago 2012)

Pillo sitio y agradezco al autor del hilo su trabajo.


----------



## Uriel (2 Ago 2012)

Bueno, me voy sentando en este sitio donde tan amablemente El Secretario nos está iluminando de su sabiduría.
Gracias por darnos ayuda a entender este mundillo.


----------



## evar (2 Ago 2012)

Doy las gracias a El Secretario por abrir este hilo tan interesante y también doy las gracias a los que también aportan y amplian los conocimientos sobre este mundillo.
La verdad que hasta hace unos pocos años era un mundo reservado para unos pocos y muchas veces respaldados por unas personas con gran poder adquisitivo.......


----------



## DonPimpon (2 Ago 2012)

Gran post, aunque no me interese (mejor dicho, no tenga huevos) a meterme en este mundo, está muy bien ampliar cultura. Viva burbuja.info


----------



## El Secretario (2 Ago 2012)

Hola amigos!. He escrito esta mañana un tochaco y se me ha borrado. Tendré menos tiempo, pero acabaré el tema de Rústicas porque es muy bonito, peculiar y tiene cosas particulares que son como mínimo curiosas. 

Dejo las dudas para este momento ñores y ñoras. 





ninfireblade dijo:


> Gracias por el curro del post.
> 
> Una pregunta sobre el tema este de las cargas. Vamos a ver... segun dices, al que compra un inmueble en una subasta, las cargas que pueda tener le dan igual ya que seria tercer poseedor y el responsable de las cargas seguiria siendo la persona que firmo la hipoteca. ¿ Esto lo he entendido bien ?
> 
> Entonces si es asi me queda la duda de porque en la informacion de la subasta ponen las cargas que tiene ese inmueble ya que total es un dato que al que compra no le aporta nada. ¿ Es por algun motivo legal o me estoy perdiendo algo ?



No, las cargas no le da igual. Lo que digo es que *las cargas gravan la finca, pero no eres responsable ni el titular de ellas*. 

Las cargas de delante tienes que pagarlas, o negociarlas, pero no eres el deudor, Las de atrás se borran, de esas sí te olvidas. 

Pondré un ejemplo sencillo para que lo entendáis:

Imaginaros que os quedáis un piso que tiene una carga de 30.000 euros. 

No lo negociáis ni lo pagáis. El banco ejecuta la carga. Puede pasar dos cosas. 

a) El piso se queda en 15.000 euros. Faltan otros 15.000 para cubrir. El deudor, que no eres tú, tiene aún pendiente de pago otros 15.000 euros. Pueden ir a por su nómina u otros bienes. Contra ti, tercer poseedor no pueden ir. 

b) El piso queda en 50.000 euros. Como se debían 30.000 y ahí acaba la responsabilidad, hay* un sobrante de 20.000 euros. *

Señores, importante también el tema de sobrantes. Lástima que este mes ande mal de tiempo. 

Para quien va el sobrante?. Para el titular de la finca, es decir tú. Su responsabilidad se extingue como deudor, pero el resto va para el que tenga la titularidad del bien subastado. 

Creo que con este ejemplo puede quedar claro. No eres responsable de la deuda, pero grava la finca. Una cosa no quita la otra. 





hinka dijo:


> Perdon este es el enlace.
> 
> http://www.seg-social.es/Internet_1/Lanzadera/index.htm?URL=5



Bien, Seguridad Social es igual que Hacienda. Va por UREs o zonas. Lo mejor es llamar para salir de dudas. Suelen ser populares las subastas de la Seguridas Social, aunque ahora no le pone casi nadie dinero. 



quebractubre dijo:


> Permitame que te le conteste y si eso que me corrija nuestro profe.
> 
> *Está claro que si aporta algo ya que aunque el deudor sea otro, la finca responde del pago y la pueden ejecutar(embargar).*
> 
> ...



Bien, no sé por dónde empezar. Lo subrayado en negrita es cierto. La propiedad, aunque tú no seas deudor te la pueden ejecutar con la carga anterior. Eso tenerlo claro. 

Los ejemplos de compras con quita de deuda, no es para comprar un piso pequeño. Hablo de intentar llegar a las grandes ligas con un golpe audaz. Ahora el mercado primario se juegan un 80% de rebaja para paquetes de 150 inmuebles para arriba de los grandes bancos. Me lo comentaba ayer un abogado socio y amigo mío que ha sido muchos años abogado del Banco Santander. No queremos eso, pero sí negociar una deuda que hace pupa al banco, y por 150.000 euros tampoco se moverán mucho. A partir de ciertas cantidades, ya se ocupará del asunto de manera particular el Delegado de Zona.

Si veis cargas posteriores, no suelen ser hipotecas, si no embargos de distinta condición. Letras impagadas, deudas contraídas a terceros, préstamos personales...etc. 

Los acreedores posteriores es raro que vayan a por el bien. Antes se veía, pero con la crisis ya te digo que no. Es más, si hay sobrante en la subasta, es decir, sale por más dinero de lo que se debe el resto va a parar al acreedor posterior. 

No os lo creeréis, pero he visto un sobrante bastante importante no ser reclamado por el acreedor de atrás. Al preguntarle a mi abogado y socio cómo puede pasar eso me contestó: 

Es muy sencillo, los abogados cobran por procedimiento. Este banco, que es pequeño, tiene un abogado en Barcelona para toca Cataluña, y como no cobrará nada, ni se molesta pedir el dinero para el banco. 

Es decir, que como no iba a sacar nada, que se jodiera el banco al que representaba. 

Sobre la notificación a los acreedores posteriores de subasta. Antes sí era una condición obligatoria. Ahora no. Las subastas judiciales son menos garantista. Estuvieron a punto de anularme una adjudicación porque el registrador no vio que el procurador notificase al acreedor posterior. Menos mal que sí, pero estuve a punto de quedarme sin piso, y era el piso en el que me pensaba quedar para casarme :cook:

Ahora es opcional. No anula ningún procedimiento y si no te enteras de la subasta tampoco pasa nada por muy acreedor posterior que seas. 





Don Pedro dijo:


> Seguimos preguntando:
> 
> - Si las cargas que pones en tu ejemplo apareciesen en un una propiedad, en el anuncio de Hacienda ¿figurarían como cargas 104.000 €, es decir la suma de todos o sólo los 20.000 de la hipoteca?.
> 
> ...



a) En Hacienda* deducirían la carga anterior*. LAs demás están vendidas, no existen. Sólo existen para el deudor y para el que compre si no lo hace en subasta claro. 

a1) La finca no saldrá por la deuda con hacienda, que puede ser de un millón ó mil euros. *La finca saldrá por la tasación que haya efectuado hacienda menos la cuantía de la carga anterior. *

b) El IVA es la primera vez que lo veo. Supongo que será porque en septiembre habrá alegrías varias con el Tema de Rajoy. El IVA se paga en vehículos y en pisos si eres empresa, si no el ITP (Impuesto de Transmisión Patrimonial). 

c). No, hacienda puede que te haga una complementaria si cree que el bien pagado no se corresponde al precio de mercado. Pero siendo sincero, nunca lo he visto. 

d) Bien, te has mojado y vas bien. Yo pondría en ligar de 10.000, mil euros y jugaría si el solar vale más de 300.000. No creo que vaya nadie y se puede negociar. Es para querer jugar. Yo no lo veo malo. 

Buenos días de playa tenga usted. : 




ninfireblade dijo:


> Entiendo que no es asi. Nosotros somos tercer poseedor y estamos libres y el inmueble es nuestro y estaria libre de cargas. El que firmo la hipoteca es el que tiene que hacerse cargo de las cargas (valga la redundancia).
> 
> Pero que lo confirme el profe porque es la duda que tengo.



Nop exactamente. Vas bien, pero no es así amigo ninfireblade. LA carga anterior queda subsistente. 



temis2011 dijo:


> El que firmo la hipoteca, lo que firmo fue una garantía hipotecaria, y ahora al no ser poseedor del bien, responde como avalista personal. El que ha comprado, ha comprado con la carga y aunque no tenga que pagar la hipoteca si la hipoteca no es saldada por alguien, el banco puede embargar de nuevo el bien gravado.
> 
> Es así??
> 
> ...



En la primera parte muy bien Sra Temis. Ha acertado de lleno. 

La segunda parte: Para mí es un defecto subsanable, pero estamos hablando de quiebras de sociedades, bueno, ahora se le llaman eufemísticamene Ley de Acreedores. No tengo claro que la carga desapareciera Sra Temis, pero se lo consultaré. 



ninfireblade dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que no. Ponte en el caso contrario, tu te compras un piso con una hipoteca y resulta que no puedes pagarla y te lo embargan. Si en la subasta venden el piso por menos de lo que debes, tienes que seguir pagando lo que te falte. El que compro el piso no va a pagar nada mas.



No Señor. El deudor claro que pagará más si se lo reclaman. Tenga en claro que la figura del tercer poseedor no es el deudor. 



Don Pedro dijo:


> Yo estoy con temis2011, es lo que he entendido de la explicación del maestro:





Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> Pillo sitio, que coño hacía yo en guardería!?::
> 
> Muchas gracias por la info :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Por cierto para los que nos interesa el tema puedes decir alguna pagina o algun libro para ir avanzado?



El que puse para el que quiera iniciarse de verdad. Memento inmobiliario de Lefèbre. Vale más de 100 euros. Quizás sea muy avanzado. Ya miraré otros más sencillos para los que empiecen. 

Cuando pueda seguiré con el tema rústicas. Muchas gracias amigos.

Saludos.


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Ago 2012)

Joder debo ser torpe de cojones porque no me entero y eso que lo he leido y releido :´(

¿ A que llamas deuda anterior y posterior ?

Veamos un ejemplo para tontos:

- Fulanito "A" compra un piso y pide una hipoteca sobre ese piso. Pongamos de 100.000€
- Por lo que sea, no paga y todavia le faltan 50.000€ de hipoteca. El banco se lo embarga y lo saca a subasta.

Ahora, 2 situaciones:

opcion a: Fulanito "B" lo compra en subasta por 70.000€. El banco se queda con los 50.000 de la deuda y los 20.000 restantes van para fulanito "A". Fulanito "B" se queda con el piso en propiedad y fulanito "A" queda libre de deudas.

opcion b: Fulanito B lo compra en subasta por 20.000€. El banco se queda con esos 20.000 pero fulanito "A" aun debe 30.000. ¿ *Fulanito "B" se queda con el piso en propiedad pero este piso aun tiene una carga de 30.000 y lo pueden volver a embargar de nuevo* ?


¿ Seria asi ? (lo que he puesto en negrita es lo que mas me cuesta entender)


----------



## hinka (2 Ago 2012)

En la opcion B. Fulanito A aun debe 30000 y el banco se lo cobrara como pueda por otro lado. Fulanito B se queda con el piso por los 20000€ y punto.

Queda la opcion C que es la que se trata en todos estos casos.
Fulanito A tiene una deuda por 50000€ con el banco y 30000 con la empresa A.
La empresa A ejecuta un embargo. Y Fulanito B paga 20000€.
La empresa A ya buscara la manera de recupera los 10000 de Fulanito A
Pero Fulanito B tiene que hacerse cargo de los 50000€ con el banco.

Creo que es asi ¿no?


----------



## El Secretario (2 Ago 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Joder debo ser torpe de cojones porque no me entero y eso que lo he leido y releido :´(
> 
> ¿ A que llamas deuda anterior y posterior ?
> 
> ...



No, cuando un banco saca a subasta algo, *se extingue la carga*, quede al precio que quede. No confundir *la carga anterior, la que está antes, por la fecha*, que la carga por la que sale a subasta. 

Otra cosa es que Fulanito A siga siendo responsable de la deuda si no cubre el precio la subasta. 

Bueno, acabo el tema de rústicas y por ahora lo dejo porque me cojo unas vacaciones.

De todas maneras iré pegando un vistazo y como buenamente pueda resolveré las dudas. Ojalá alguno de vosotros salga con estas pequeñas lecciones y mucha moral de este agujero en el que estamos. Gracias a los que me han llamado maestro, no lo merezco, pero entiendo que es un título de cortesía y afecto. 

Así en Of tópic, me ha hecho recordar a un alemán que vivió desde pequeño en Venezuela. Tenía el alma venezolana y la cabeza de un alemán. Él me metió en el lío de las subastas en Alemania y fue un referente mío durante mucho tiempo. 

Cuando venía me llamaba Doctor y abría los brazos con una graaan sonrisa (-Doctooor Javier!, como está!!). Era el optimismo con patas, cualquier plan por descabellado que pareciera, si lo veía factible se tiraba de cabeza y lo hacía. Se hizo millonario con el tema del dólar subvencionado que daba el gobierno de Venezuela como ayuda a la importación de maquinaria agrícola. Si la figura del tercer poseedor puede parecer difícil, el entramado que montó este hombre en un triángulo Taiwan-Florida-Venezuela era para quitarse el sombrero. Aún para explicarlo ahora tendría que sentarme, coger papel y lápiz y pensar cómo diablos lo hizo. Pero lo hizo. Nadie antes que él lo desarrolló, fue el pionero y sólo leyendo las leyes del gobierno venezolano.

Otra cosa que me enseñó, aparte de no enfadarse nunca, si le decías esto está mejor rojo, asentía con esa apacibilidad caribeña y te decía, -siiii, señor, mejor rojo. Si luego le decías, no!, he pensado mejor que sea blanco. -Claaaro, claro, blanco quedaría estupendo. Hablo de cosas mundanas. Bueno, la otra cosa digo es que no le importaba colaborar, compartir con los demás. La gente grande de verdad no suele ser mezquina. El mezquino lo es por inseguridad, por miedo a los demás. *El que no tiene miedo y ve a los demás como potenciales colaboradores, no como enemigos tiene mucho ganado*. Este buen hombre con el que compartí aventuras increíbles en Berlin y Dresde (entre otras conocer a una cantante venezolana agregada cultural de la embajada que nos canto en su casa de Berlín), se murió hace unos años de cáncer. Los negocios es relación y las relaciones te hacen desarrollarte como persona. En este caso valió muy mucho la pena. 

Bien, vamos allá con el Tema:

*Rústicas*. Tipos de rústicas: Las hay de mil tipos. Tenéis que ver primero en la descripción de qué se trata. Regadío son más caras. La mayoría ponen “heredad de secano en…”. Vale, es muy posible que no tenga agua, pero es posible que sí. Si pone regadío sabéis que tiene una mina de agua, o un pozo ó pertenece a una comunidad de regantes. 

El acceso. No es lo mismo a pie de carretera que en un pedregal arriba a la montaña. Vale más cuando más cerca del camino principal. 

Luz. Si tiene la finca vale sensiblemente más, o si un poste pasa cerca también. 

Agua. Lo mismo. Si no tiene agua malo. Yo tengo una finca al lado de la carretera y no tiene agua, aunque pasa la tubería central por mi misma finca. 

Metros. Si tienes menos de diez mil metros pueden realizar los colindantes el derecho de tanteo y retracto. Por el tema de agrupar las fincas pequeñas. Es decir, por el mismo precio se la queda el vecino. Creo que tiene tiempo veinte días después de estar registrada. 

Casa. Cambia la cosa tenga o no. Te dejan hacer una pequeña para aperos, es decir almacén para herramientas, pero últimamente la cosa se pone dura y te piden justificar que te dedicas al tema agrícola y no te harás una chabola. 

*Tema subastas*: 

Ahora encontraréis auténticas gangas, pero no tienen precio.* No son buenas*. Vamos a intentar hacer algo diferente y como digo hacer cosas que no hacen los demás y ver cosas que no ven los demás. 

Yo he ganado bastante dinero con las rústicas, pero me lo he tenido que currar. Como no hacía otra cosa y para mí mirar cosas de estas era un entretenimiento más que un trabajo porque me gusta, tampoco suponía un sacrificio. 

Veamos dónde podemos encontrar oro. Os pondré dos ejemplos reales que la gente rechaza por miedo. 

El primero es una finca que salía en mi barrio. Como conozco la zona, vi que no estaba mal para ser una rústica de secano con cuatro piedras y árboles, porque estaba al lado de un cole y era urbanizable (que no urbana, eso también lo tenéis que aprender, urbanizable sigue siendo rústico).

Problema, gran problema que hace auyentar a mucha gente: *no figura en el catastro*. Es decir, vas a consultar la finca…y no existe!!. Pertenece a otra finca mayor. Esa finca sólo figura en el registro. 
Suele pasar en heredades, en particiones que no hacen, por ahorrarse cuatro perras, los pasos reglamentarios para darla de alta en el catastro. 

En la subasta fuimos unos veinte. Estaba la salita llena porque no se hace en una sala de vistas, si no en la misma oficina donde está el oficial. Vamos, alrededor de su mesa.

Tasada en 20 millones de pesetas , era tercera subasta de un ejecutivo antes del código Civil del 2001 salía sin sujeción a tipo. Se debía muy poco, con costas no pasaba de un millón de pesetas (año 2000). Pensé que quedaría por cinco o seis millones, pero no, yo dije la última cifra: 2.350.000 euros. Todos callaron y me la llevé. 

Cuando salí un subastero de mi edad e igual de pelado que yo, me pidió una y otra vez que quería entrar en la finca a medias, y al final, más por camadería y hacer la empresa juntos que por otra cosa accedí,

Pues bien, el no estar en el catastro hace que la finca se deprecie infinitamente. La gente no está para perder el tiempo. En el registro te pone: hace linde con tal camino en el Este, parte de camino por el Oeste, con finca de no se quien por el Norte..(suelen estar muertos estos que figuran) y con Don no se cuantos por el Sur.

Tienes que hacer un trabajo de investigación. Ir al ayuntamiento, hablar con la gente..siempre que huelas que vale la pena. Acordaros que tenemos que comprar cosas baratas, ergo hay que currárselo y trabajarlo. Luego haces un levantamiento topográfico. Llamas a un arquitecto técnico de confianza, viene con el topógrafo y toma medidas según dice en Registo. 

Como a veces la cosa no está clara, y los lindes tampoco porque aquello es bosque, buenamente le dices al Arquitecto dónde poner una línea del linde. Te hace unos planos con los metros que concuerden, y lo llevas al catastro presentando una documentación. (ahora no me acuerdo si tienes que pasar por Notario, creo que no). A los tres meses más o menos tienes tu número catastral y la finca en el catastro. Hay un plazo para que los colindantes pueden reclamar, unos seis meses. 

Otra cosa interesante es *comprar la finca matriz*. Hay veces, y no pocas que de una finca han salido otras, segregándose también muchas veces por herencia, pero como en realidad la finca era mucho más grande de lo que realmente ponía, el residual, lo que queda de la finca matriz es mucho más grande. Esto de declarar menos metros lo hacían antaño para pagar menos impuestos. 

Entonces lo que hay que realizar es lo que se llama un exceso de cabida, con arquitecto y topógrafo, aquí si tienes que ir al notario, y al registro. Conozco a un colindante que de 5 hectáreas pasó a 15 y fue un terreno que se convirtió en urbano. Era rico este hombre, con el exceso de cabida, mucho más rico. 

En este caso, en la compra que efectuamos de la finca que no estaba en el catastro, lo hicimos en pesetas y la vendimos en euros 4 años después. Nos la compró un señor que hizo mucho dinero comprando mercedes en Alemania, vendiéndolos en Francia y teniendo el domicilio fiscal en España. Eso al final se acabó y sé que no pudo hacerlo más, pero unos años este buen señor era el rey del mambo. 

El precio que nos pagó: 240.000 euros. 120.000 por cabeza. Acostumbrados a cosas de poco menos de 12.000 euros, eso nos pareció una grandísima venta. Como nos pagó en efectivo una parte, los bolsillos los teníamos llenos (bueno, no tanto), de billetes de 500 euros. 

Los reyes del mambo. Para poder jugar con pocos miles de euros iba y venía en autobús, luego un subastero amigo mío me dejó un polo del año la tana, y cuando pillé los 120.000 me compré…un athos de segunda mano por 3000 euros.: 150.000 kms llevaba ya y le hice otros 150.000. Era consciente de que* el dinero era mi fuerza de trabajo*, mi capital que me daría un plus si lo invertía bien. Podía haberme pillado un mercedes de 40.000 como capricho, pero no, todo de nuevo a la banca y que siga la rueda. 

Otro caso de rústica que puede ser interesante. Cuando veáis *tasaciones altas, o hipotecas en un rústico*, desconfiad. Suele haber casa no declarada y a menudo valen una pasta. Es un ben negocio.

Urbanización de Tarragona. Sale un rústico tasado en…3 millones de pesetas, con una carga de hipoteca anterior de…9 millones!!. De 1000 metros cuadrados. Algo no cuadraba en todo esto. 

Es decir, si querías la finca rústica, tenías que apoquinar tres millones y hacerte cargo de 9. Cuando fui a verlo me encontré con una señora casa. LA descripción de la finca es la misma que hay en el registro, literal, y allí no figura casa. A veces las tasaciones la hacen del terreno solo, y a veces sí hacen constar la casa. En este caso se comieron la casa. 

Estuve solo en la Subasta. Sólo el abogado del banco y yo. Como el hombre me veía joven y la verdad, sin traje y con aquella pinta me dijo: -No me creo que lo compres para ti, seguro que eres el recadero de alguien. Se ve que le jodió que me la quedase, puede que tuviera él comprador o vete a saber. Se vendió por 22 millones después de hacer declaración de obra nueva de la vivienda y legalizarla. Hay una historia bonita detrás de la casa, pero me enrollaría demasiado. 

Así que si veis: Rústica de secano de 3000 metros tal tal tal…y una hipoteca en ella importante, es que suele haber casa, y si es una tasación alta lo mismo. Mucha gente no se fija en esto y la competencia baja mucho. Las Hipotecas no se hacen de la casa, o de la nave, porque no está registrada. Suelen ser préstamos personales, letras de cambio, etc, que se convierten en hipoteca con garantía del terreno…y de lo que hay dentro y no se especifica. 

Así que, Recordad: *Fincas que no figuren en el catastro, fincas rústicas con una tasación elevada o con hipotecas, que no embargos, puede ser algo muy bueno*, que no se mira como se miran las cosas más mascadas. Comprar la finca matriz también es interesante por el exceso de cabida. Es muy frecuente encontrarte muchos más metros. Para averiguarlo tienes que pedir una Nota Literal extensa en el Registro. Con una nota simple aclaras poco. 

Con esto acabo por una temporada Damas y Caballeros. Recordad sobre todo tener fe en vosotros y mirar las cosas con optimismo. Sólo con estas dos reglas tendréis mucho ganado. 

Saludos y buenas vacaciones amigos. :


----------



## Uriel (2 Ago 2012)

Muchísimas gracias por tus preciosos consejos sobre las rústicas.
A ver si en cuanto tenga algo más de tiempo me pongo a mirar con lupa y encuentro algún bien apetecible para ir aprendiendo el tema subastas.

Que disfrutes de tus vacaciones!


----------



## El Secretario (6 Ago 2012)

Buenas noches ñores.

Se subasta un estanco en Barcelona. Es una *concesión Administrativa de 25 años. *

No es mi tema, pero creo que fácilmente pueden factura el millón/año. Eso es más o menos 80.000 limpios, creo. 

Necesitáis eso sí, el contrato de alquiler a menos de 1.500 metros de la concesión original (C/ Almogávares)

En 275.000 no ha ido nadie. Por 60/70.000 podía sonar la flauta. No sería mala inversión y tienes asegurado el pan (más o menos) durante 25 años. 

Os dejo la información por si alguien quiere romper la hucha e ir a por ella. Si os interesa leeros el pliego de condiciones que hay en la página. 



> Nº adjudicación directa:S2012R088600200101
> Presentación de ofertas:Registro General. Pz Dr Letamendi,13-23, pl bj Edificio AEAT. Barcelona.
> *Fecha límite de presentación de ofertas:12-sep-2012 a las 23:59*
> *Precio mínimo de adjudicación:No hay precio mínimo de adjudicación*
> ...



https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47584


----------



## Chila (6 Ago 2012)

Sus consejos valen oro, muy agradecido¡


----------



## bobolisto (6 Ago 2012)

gracias "El Secretario", pillo sitio.


----------



## duval81 (6 Ago 2012)

¿Qué ocurre si una subasta queda desierta? (entiendo que es lo que ha ocurrido con la concesión del estanco)


----------



## Don Pedro (7 Ago 2012)

Bueno, ya estoy de nuevo en casa. A ver si repaso el tema de rusticas y continuo planteando dudas.

Saludos


----------



## El Secretario (7 Ago 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> ¿Qué ocurre si una subasta queda desierta? (entiendo que es lo que ha ocurrido con la concesión del estanco)



Muy buenas tardes.

Si queda desierta como por ejemplo con el estanco, va a gestión Directa. Pondré cosas de Gestión Directa porque lo demás el 90% está inflado, no nos interesa.

Si queda desierta también en Gestión directa, pueden ponerla otra vez en Gestión Directa varios meses o la opción de quedárselo ellos mismos en patrimonio. 


Vayan poniendo dudas sin miedo por le foro. Como digo agradezco que me escriban en privado, pero tengo la carpeta llena y por aquí aprendemos todos. 

Me iré pasando de vez en cuando, puede que tarde algún día, pero contestaré a todos. 

Saludos!!


----------



## hinka (7 Ago 2012)

Bueno podemos estudiar este???

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47615&idBien=0

Nº adjudicación directa:S2012R288600101101
Presentación de ofertaselegación Especial de la AEAT de Madrid calle Guzmán el Bueno 139
Fecha límite de presentación de ofertas:13-sep-2012 a las 23:59
Precio mínimo de adjudicación:No hay precio mínimo de adjudicación


Mostrar Más Información
Tipo de Bien Valoración Cargas Localización
Inmueble 125.438,76 € 95.106,91 € A Coruña

Tipo de bien:Solar
Título Jurídicoleno dominio
Localización:CL/ RIO MANDEO, 7
15140 ARTEIXO A CORUÑA
Inscripción:Registro número 1 de ARTEIXO
Tomo: 3526 Libro: 600
Folio: 110 Finca: 40130 Inscripción: 1
Descripción: URBANA. TERRENO A SOLAR PROCEDENTE DE LA FINCA DENOMINADA FRENLLAS O TRENLLAS, EN LA RUA RIO MANDEO, NÚMERO 7, PARROQUIA DE SANTA MARÍA DE LOUREDE, MUNICIPIO DE ARTEIXO, DE CABIDA SETENTA Y SEIS METRO CUADRADOR. LINDA: NORTE, RUA RIO MANDEO; SUR, EDIFICIO NÚMERO 286 DE LA TRAVESÍA DE ARTEIXO; ESTE, ANTONIO CATOIRA PIÑA; Y OESTE, RUA RÍO SIL. DERECHOS DEL DEUDOR SOBRE EL INMUEBLE EMBARGADO: 100% DEL PLENO DOMINIO
Información Adicional: REFERENCIA CATASTRAL:9845701NH3994N0001EH

Es un solar.
Está en gestión directa.
No hay precio mínimo de adjudicación, ni hay que hacer deposito.
La diferencia entre tasación y cargas es de: 30331,85€

Mi pregunta es:
¿Cuanto es lo minimo que suelen aceptar?
Y supongo que lo que pero llevamos en este foro... ¿como y cuanto se negocian las cargas?


----------



## bobolisto (8 Ago 2012)

tenemos también otro tipo de subastas,
Subastas de armas


----------



## bobolisto (8 Ago 2012)

¿por qué la diferencia de valoración, si aparentemente es lo mismo?

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=44206&idBien=0

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=44205

P.D. no he dicho nada, no había leído con detenimiento.
uno es "Derechos de propiedad industrial" y el otro "Otros bienes y derechos"


----------



## taipan (8 Ago 2012)

bobolisto dijo:


> tenemos también otro tipo de subastas,
> Subastas de armas




Como aficionado al tiro deportivo te puedo decir que las subastas de armas son un mundo aparte. 8:

Para empezar necesitas tener licencia de armas del tipo de arma que quieres adquirir (escopeta, carabina, rifle, arma corta, avancarga... etc) sin ella no puedes optar a su adquisición (bueno, puedes optar pero tendrias que llevartela inutilizada...)

Por otra parte son todas presenciales; tanto para la subasta como para la informacion previa de los lotes que salen (no hay listados, tienes que pasarte por la comandancia de la Guardia Civil "a ver que hay").

Por lo demas es una forma barata de conseguir armas para iniciarse... o piezas de repuesto.


----------



## Coy0teBET (8 Ago 2012)

Hola amigos, me interesa mucho el mundo de las subastas, creo que esta es una buena epoca para meterse en este mundillo si se tiene ahorrado algún dinero. Casualmente buscando enajenaciones en la pagina de la AEAT curiosamente he encontrado que está en subasta la vivienda de una vecina del bloque que hay frente al mio que murió hace un par de años, se ve que los herederos no pagan los correspondientes impuestos a hacienda y ésta ha embargado el piso y ahora esta en adjudicacion directa disponible en la web de subastas de la AEAT. El enlace en cuestión es https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=46926&idBien=0 

Hacienda lo tasa en 56.492,93€ y no tiene cargas. Por la zona hay pisos similares (pisos de 50 años, sin ascensor, y necesitados de reformas) por los cuales piden 60000€ que seguro seran negociables ya que me consta que por la zona no se vende ni un colin, cuando en plena burbuja esos mismos pisos el mas barato lo vendieron por 102000€, cosa que ahora se ve claramente que era una autentica locura.

Dicho esto, teniendo en cuenta el tipo de vivienda (piso pequeño, antiguo, tercero sin ascensor, pidiendo a gritos una reforma), sabiendo que no esta ocupado y que casi con seguridad no acudira nadie interesado a la subasta y quede desierta. ¿Cual seria la puja adecuada para adjudicarse este piso y que hacienda la aceptara?


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Ago 2012)

Coy0teBET dijo:


> Hola amigos, me interesa mucho el mundo de las subastas, creo que esta es una buena epoca para meterse en este mundillo si se tiene ahorrado algún dinero. Casualmente buscando enajenaciones en la pagina de la AEAT curiosamente he encontrado que está en subasta la vivienda de una vecina del bloque que hay frente al mio que murió hace un par de años, se ve que los herederos no pagan los correspondientes impuestos a hacienda y ésta ha embargado el piso y ahora esta en adjudicacion directa disponible en la web de subastas de la AEAT. El enlace en cuestión es https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=46926&idBien=0
> 
> Hacienda lo tasa en 56.492,93€ y no tiene cargas. Por la zona hay pisos similares (pisos de 50 años, sin ascensor, y necesitados de reformas) por los cuales piden 60000€ que seguro seran negociables ya que me consta que por la zona no se vende ni un colin, cuando en plena burbuja esos mismos pisos el mas barato lo vendieron por 102000€, cosa que ahora se ve claramente que era una autentica locura.
> 
> Dicho esto, teniendo en cuenta el tipo de vivienda (piso pequeño, antiguo, tercero sin ascensor, pidiendo a gritos una reforma), sabiendo que no esta ocupado y que casi con seguridad no acudira nadie interesado a la subasta y quede desierta. ¿Cual seria la puja adecuada para adjudicarse este piso y que hacienda la aceptara?





Yo no ofreceria mas de 20.000€ a falta de ver en que estado se encuentra. Si esta en un estado demasiado ruinoso necesitando reforma y tal no lo quiero ni regalado.


----------



## Coy0teBET (8 Ago 2012)

hinka dijo:


> Bueno podemos estudiar este???
> 
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47615&idBien=0
> 
> ...



Hinka, si lo que quieres es saber a que precios se adjudican las subastas puedes mirar en https://subastas.mjusticia.es/subastas/home.do en el buscador de subastas seleccionas "Subasta Finalizada" y podras comparar el precio de tasación con el precio de adjudicación que normalmente es bastante mas bajo.


----------



## Coy0teBET (8 Ago 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Yo no ofreceria mas de 20.000€ a falta de ver en que estado se encuentra. Si esta en un estado demasiado ruinoso necesitando reforma y tal no lo quiero ni regalado.



Creo que ire a la subasta por curiosidad para ver a que precio se adjudica, aunque seguramente quede desierta, para iniciarme un poco en este mundillo que es de lo mas interesante y con infinitas posibilidades ::


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Ago 2012)

¿ Que os parece esta ? https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob..../subastaBienes.faces?idLiclote=46829&idBien=0


----------



## individuo_caspas (8 Ago 2012)

¿Alguien me puede decir que es tipo, tramos e importe del depósito y ya de paso alguna web o manual práctico sobre el tema?


----------



## Coy0teBET (8 Ago 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Que os parece esta ? https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob..../subastaBienes.faces?idLiclote=46829&idBien=0



Seguro que al ser un modelo tan llamativo se presentan un montón de subasteros y con tanta competencia no traería cuenta, pero bueno todo son suposiciones mías, lo mismo luego no esta tan mal la cosa.


----------



## hinka (8 Ago 2012)

Coy0teBET dijo:


> Seguro que al ser un modelo tan llamativo se presentan un montón de subasteros y con tanta competencia no traería cuenta, pero bueno todo son suposiciones mías, lo mismo luego no esta tan mal la cosa.



Yo el problema que le veo son los 4000€ que hay que poner de deposito.
Para mi gusto mucha pasta para empezar.


----------



## Coy0teBET (8 Ago 2012)

hinka dijo:


> Yo el problema que le veo son los 4000€ que hay que poner de deposito.
> Para mi gusto mucha pasta para empezar.



Hombre 4000€ no es nada, si no ganas la subasta te lo devuelven y ya esta.


----------



## Coy0teBET (8 Ago 2012)

:vomito:


individuo_caspas dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede decir que es tipo, tramos e importe del depósito y ya de paso alguna web o manual práctico sobre el tema?



Pues el importe del depósito es la cantidad de € que debes depositar para poder participar en la subasta que en hacienda creo que es el 10% del valor en el que se tasa el bien. El tramo es la cantidad en la que va subiendo las puja, por ejemplo si un subastero puja 100000€ en una subasta de una vivienda y el tramo es de 2000€ pues la siguiente puja tendría que ser 102000€. En cuanto al tipo no se si te refieres al tipo de bien o al tipo de la subasta. Si te refieres al tipo de bien, pues pueden ser bienes muebles, inmuebles, acciones, etc. Si te refieres al tipo de la subasta pues creo que se refiere al precio de tasación por el que sale el bien a subasta. Seguro que el secretario puede responderte mejor cuando se conecte por aquí.


----------



## Don Pedro (9 Ago 2012)

Muy buenas,

Aun no he tenido tiempo de repasar el tema de fincas rusticas, pero previamente quisiera aclarar ciertas dudas. 

Repasando el ejemplo que había seleccionado he visto que hay un montón de detalles que no me cuadran:

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=45239

- En principio no tengo muy claro el porque de que en la descripción de *LA ADJUDICACION DIRECTA*: habla del *100%* y luego en la información adicional dice que *SE SUBASTA* el *50%* proindiviso del bien ...

- En cargas aparecen 122.324,32 €, pero en la información adicional habla de 103.000 € de hipoteca, Embargo TGSS 25.511,37  de principal, más 5.102,29  de recargo, más 1884,30 de intereses. - Otras cargas más derecho retracto.

- De todas las cargas que aparecen, ¿cuales son las que tendríamos que pagar, aparte del importe por el que nos lo adjudicaran?.

Saludos

Tipo de Bien Valoración Cargas Localización
Inmueble 130.275,00 € 122.324,32 € Caceres

Tipo de bien:Vivienda
Título Jurídicoleno dominio
Localización:TR/ DEL PARRAL, S/N
10160 ALCUESCAR CACERES
Inscripción:Registro número 1 de MONTANCHEZ
Tomo: 670 Libro: 89
Folio: 143 Finca: 13173 Inscripción: 3
Descripción: 100% DEL PLENO DOMINIO POR COMPRAVENTA DL TROZO DE TERRENO, AL SITIO " EL PAR RAL", EN ALCUESCAR,CON UNA SUPERFICIE DE 325 METROS CUADRADOS, SOBRE EL QUE S E HA CONSTRUIDO UNA VIVIENDA UNIFAMILIAR QUE CONSTA DE PLANTA SOTANO, PLANT A BAJA Y PLANTA PRIMERA,LA EDIFICACIÓN OCUPA 190,09 METROS CUADRADOS Y EL RES TO SE DESTINA A PATIO.CON UNA SUPERFICIE CONSTRUIDA TOTAL DE 473,73 M2, Y UTIL DE 386,49 M2.LINDA:FRENTE CON CL DE ACCESO AL INSTITUTO,DERECHA ENTRANDO CON PARCELA Nº3;IZQUIERDA CON PARCELA Nº 1;Y FONDO CON HERMANOS GARCIA BOTE
Información Adicional: Se subasta el 50 % proindiviso del bien. - Hipoteca a favor de Caja Extremadura 103.000,00  de principal más intereses - Embargo TGSS 25.511,37  de principal, más 5.102,29  de recargo, más 1884,30 de intereses. - Otras cargas más derecho retracto


----------



## Don Pedro (9 Ago 2012)

Bueno, a ver si con este ejemplo viene mejor para lo que quería plantear.

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47831&idBien=0

En principio parece que no hay ninguna cosa rara y vamos a suponer que me interesa, ¿Qué pasos tendría que seguir para hacerme con la vivienda?. 

- Supongo que lo primero sería darse una vuelta para ver si en realidad es una casa o un montón de escombros y ver si vive alguien en ella.

- Lo siguiente ¿sería pasar por la AEAT DE AVILA para ver el expediente?, en ese caso, en que detalles hay que fijarse. Sabiendo lo que hay que mirar se podría intentar sacar la información por teléfono ¿no? (y confiar en que el que te coja el teléfono este de humor y tenga ganas de molestarse).

- ¿Pedir una nota simple en el registro?

- Hacer el depósito y presentar la oferta. Teniendo en cuenta que es un pueblo perdido y no hay nada de interés por la zona ¿3500 € sería una oferta apropiada? (He mirado los precios de remate de las subastas judiciales, en el enlace que han puesto varios posts atrás y tampoco aclara mucho ya que no tienen ninguna relación la valoración con el precio obtenido).

Saludos


Tipo de Bien Valoración Cargas Localización
Inmueble 6.940,00 € No constan cargas Avila

Tipo de bien:Vivienda
Título Jurídicoleno dominio
Localización:CL/ IGLESIA, 9
05360 VIÑEGRA DE MORAÑA AVILA
Inscripción:Registro número 1 de AREVALO
Tomo: 3094 Libro: 36
Folio: 19 Finca: 1261 Inscripción: 11
Descripción: CASA DE UN PISO CON CUADRA, PAJAR, CORRAL, POCILGA Y PALOMAR CON COLGADIZO Y SALIDA DE CAMPO. MIDE 439,48 METROS CUADRADOS. LINDEROS: DERECHA: CASA DE AYUNTAMIENTO, IZQUIERDA: EUGENIO HERNANDEZ, FONDO: RONDA DEL PUEBLO, Y FRENTE: CALLE DE SU SITUACIÓN.

Imágenes:No hay imágenes

EDITO para poner el texto del enlace.


----------



## Don Pedro (9 Ago 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Como aficionado al tiro deportivo te puedo decir que las subastas de armas son un mundo aparte. 8:
> 
> Para empezar necesitas tener licencia de armas del tipo de arma que quieres adquirir (escopeta, carabina, rifle, arma corta, avancarga... etc) sin ella no puedes optar a su adquisición (bueno, puedes optar pero tendrias que llevartela inutilizada...)
> 
> ...



Yo participé en una hace varios años y lo cierto es que se pillan buenas oportunidades, especialmente en armas para tiro deportivo ya que cada vez hay menos gente federada y hay menos demanda.

También se ven muchas armas de caza, pero me comentaba el guardia, que las más caras son las más solicitadas y se suben mucho, sin embargo las más normales es fácil llevárselas por cuatro perras.

Saludos


----------



## Humim (9 Ago 2012)

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/subastaBienes.faces?idLiclote=46829&idBien=0

Me ha llamado la atencion pues de coches entiendo y por *cuanto se puede sacar este coche secretario?* A ver si tu que tienes mas experiencia en esto nos puedes sacar de dudas porque dependiendo de lo que se saque puede ser rentable adquirirlo o no.. ienso:


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Ago 2012)

Humim dijo:


> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/subastaBienes.faces?idLiclote=46829&idBien=0
> 
> Me ha llamado la atencion pues de coches entiendo y por *cuanto se puede sacar este coche secretario?* A ver si tu que tienes mas experiencia en esto nos puedes sacar de dudas porque dependiendo de lo que se saque puede ser rentable adquirirlo o no.. ienso:




Ese lo he puesto yo mas arriba, no me pises la puja ahora


----------



## Tiogelito (9 Ago 2012)

Fenomenal este hilo. *MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS EL SECRETARIO*

Muy interesante el tema.
Ayer estuve curioseando por la web de la AEAT, y me encontré este ejemplo facilito (como pedías), que además me hizo ilusión por ser mi pueblo natal
Está vencida, y hoy no funciona el link ¿retiran las subastas tras 6 días, pero no todas?, pero tengo un pantallazo del ejemplo.


4a8dv.jpg at Free Image Hosting



Dudas que tengo.

-Los filtros de la web no son muy completos. Sabiendo que en Coruña ofertan garajes de Pontevedra ¿hay que ir una por una las enagenaciones?¿Se puede "suscribir" uno a esta web?

- Aunque esté tasada en 4.500 (y decís que hay precios burbujeados), no tengo ni idea del valor real de la plaza de garaje (me hace gracias, porque era el objetivo inicial de este post era saber precios). Por la zona se puede aparcar en la calle sin problemas. Creo recordar eran 4 plazas de garaje sueltas (no por lote). Aunque haga el depósito los 450 euros ¿puedo ofertar menos? Se indica que no hay precio mínimo de adjudicación...

- Además de la nota simple que le recomendaste a Burbufilia ¿los primeros pasos deberían ser hablar con el administrador/presidente de la comunidad y entrarme de si hay deudas pendientes? Los embargos posteriores se alzan, pero las deudas anteriores (ayuntamiento, comunidad, Endesa...) ¿las "heredo"? No tengo claro si en la explicación del tecnicismo "cargas" se incluyen estas otras deudas (porque por la posibe deuda a la comunidad de vecinos, no creo se proceda al embargo...)

- ¿Cómo puedo saber si ha quedado desierta la subasta? ¿O cuando se vuelve a subastar?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Ago 2012)

Pillo sitio !! Gracias por compartir y por el hilo Secre!

Tengo preguntas a raiz de esto y lo que está en negrita:




El Secretario dijo:


> Bueno, acabo lo de la cargas, y otro día sigo con las rústicas que si no me sale un tochaco muy grande. Os pongo lo que sé por experiencia, por perro viejo, es decir sintetizo mucho, pero que sepáis que estudiado con profundidad, cada uno de estos temas da para un libro aparte. Intento quitar la paja y que quede sólo el grano.
> 
> Muy importante: imaginaros que os quedáis lo que sea, con una carga descomunal y vais a por todas.
> 
> ...




Tengo varias preguntas para la operación descrita del chalet de Puerta de Hierro: 

(1) En la compra me imagino que sólo se paga ITP por los 17.000 euros. ¿Correcto?

(2) Una vez negociada la quita del 50% con el banco y el plazo, entonces se vende el chalet sin hacerse cargo en ningún momento de la carga ¿Correcto? En caso de hacernos cargo (por ejemplo si quisiesemos quedarnoslo para nosotros) entonces ¿se pagaría el ITP del 50% restante? ¿Nos habríamos ahorrado el 50% del ITP con esta maniobra?

(3) Una vez negociada la quita con el banco, supongo que el proprietario anterior es el que tiene que firmar los papeles. ¿Correcto? ¿Lo hace antes o después de que nosotros hayamos vendido el bien? (en el plazo de los 6 meses que nos hemos dado)


----------



## duval81 (9 Ago 2012)

Humim dijo:


> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/subastaBienes.faces?idLiclote=46829&idBien=0
> 
> Me ha llamado la atencion pues de coches entiendo y por *cuanto se puede sacar este coche secretario?* A ver si tu que tienes mas experiencia en esto nos puedes sacar de dudas porque dependiendo de lo que se saque puede ser rentable adquirirlo o no.. ienso:



Cojones!! Un Cayman S. Me interesa a mí también por 20.000 :´(


----------



## te-lo-vendo (9 Ago 2012)

Espero que secretario se acuerde antes de contestarle lo mal que trato en el foro a tío gilito.
A monster ni agua.


----------



## El Secretario (10 Ago 2012)

Muy buenas!!

Deciros que me ha sorprendido gratamente que haya gente que tenga ganas de aprender del tema. Yo sin un duro, como era asiduo de la biblioteca, primero me iba a los diarios gratis, luego a las revistas, y después por curiosidad miraba las subastas en el BOP de Tarragona. No entendía mucho, pero me fijaba en el precio de salida y en el inmueble. De esa manera me animé a asistir a mu primera subasta en Barcelona de una furgoneta que salía en el pueblo de El Vendrell en Barcelona. 

Allí había como 40 subasteros. Algunos jóvenes y otros no tanto. El que mandaba tendría como un anillo de oro en cada dedo y un collar gordo también de oro, con gafas, pelo canoso y creo que de etnia gitana. Se me acercaban los jóvenes a ver quién puñetas era, y yo les decía que iba a comprar. 

El tío me dijo: mira chaval, voy a hacer una cosa contigo: Te voy a dar 25.000 pesetas para que te vayas al Corte inglés y te compres algo, pero ahí dentro tú no vas a abrir la boca. ¿Estamos?. 

Y así fue, no dije esta boca es mía y en tercera subasta se la quedaron por dos duros. Al menos me fui con 25.000 pelas.

Esto sería por el 95, así que hablo de 17 años. Fueron las 25.000 pesetas más fáciles que me gané en mi vida. También me di cuenta que Barcelona es otro mundo.

Ahora esto casi no existe, porque no hay dinero, no hay mercado y todo está muerto, pero el dinero en B en los subasteros era un hecho, en la "subastillas" se ganaba mucho dinero y sólo por ir por la mañana al juzgado, hablar de fútbol y tías, luego a media mañana irnos al bar a tomarte un bocata de lomo con queso y una cerveza y después un carajillo, para al final que alguien te dijera: Toma, esto es lo tuyo. Y te ibas a casa con un fajo de billetes sin saber muy bien qué puñetas se había subastado. Pero como digo eso es otro mundo que no trataremos, y que tampoco nos será de utilidad. No he visto ningún libro serio hablando del tema de verdad y es una lástima porque es fascinante. Llevo ya tres años con un libro, pero la pereza me puede. A ver si lo acabo y algún valiente lo edita. 

Bien, vayamos por harina: 




hinka dijo:


> Bueno podemos estudiar este???
> 
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47615&idBien=0
> 
> ...



Independientemente del precio de consignación que tengas que poner, es decir, el dinero que tienes que poner para participar de la subasta. No le pongas más de* mil euros*

1.- La carga es más de un 70% del precio

2.-. Los solares, excepto excepciones no tienen valor. 

3.-* Mira si es buen solar y vale la pena*, sino mira más arriba. Es decir, solares que valgan mucho más y que quede un residual de 30.000 euros como este. Mientras má sea la deuda y el valor del bien, con más respeto te tratarán y más dispuestos a negociar. 

4.- Por ese precio, es posible que no te negocien gran cosa. Sobre todo, tienes que saber a qué precio está en el mercado para saber dónde estás. 



bobolisto dijo:


> tenemos también otro tipo de subastas,
> Subastas de armas



Estuve en la Guardia Civil haciendo la mili. Tengo un amigo capitán que me comenta cuando hay subastas en el cuartel. El problema, claroestá es en las licencias. El tiro deportivo está bien y la licencia no es tan difícil colo la de tipo 2 (escribo de memoria). 



Coy0teBET dijo:


> Hola amigos, me interesa mucho el mundo de las subastas, creo que esta es una buena epoca para meterse en este mundillo si se tiene ahorrado algún dinero. Casualmente buscando enajenaciones en la pagina de la AEAT curiosamente he encontrado que está en subasta la vivienda de una vecina del bloque que hay frente al mio que murió hace un par de años, se ve que los herederos no pagan los correspondientes impuestos a hacienda y ésta ha embargado el piso y ahora esta en adjudicacion directa disponible en la web de subastas de la AEAT. El enlace en cuestión es https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=46926&idBien=0
> 
> Hacienda lo tasa en 56.492,93€ y no tiene cargas. Por la zona hay pisos similares (pisos de 50 años, sin ascensor, y necesitados de reformas) por los cuales piden 60000€ que seguro seran negociables ya que me consta que por la zona no se vende ni un colin, cuando en plena burbuja esos mismos pisos el mas barato lo vendieron por 102000€, cosa que ahora se ve claramente que era una autentica locura.
> 
> Dicho esto, teniendo en cuenta el tipo de vivienda (piso pequeño, antiguo, tercero sin ascensor, pidiendo a gritos una reforma), sabiendo que no esta ocupado y que casi con seguridad no acudira nadie interesado a la subasta y quede desierta. ¿Cual seria la puja adecuada para adjudicarse este piso y que hacienda la aceptara?





Coy0teBET dijo:


> Creo que ire a la subasta por curiosidad para ver a que precio se adjudica, aunque seguramente quede desierta, para iniciarme un poco en este mundillo que es de lo mas interesante y con infinitas posibilidades ::



Buenas Sr Coyote. Son pisos sin precio. 20.000 como mucho. Luego tendrás unos 3000 como poco de gastos extras y no sabes cómo está el piso por dentro. Tienes que dar de alta de nuevo la luz, con lo cual tiene que cumplir nueva normativa, nueva cédula de habitabilidad..cuidado que no se hayan llevado las puertas (no es raro)y el mercado es bajista. Yo es de los pisos que no miraría un segundo, pero si conoces la zona y te animas, pon lo mínimo, es decir, baja de los 20.000 y si no lo aceptan, tranquilo, que se lo coman con patatas. Ya lo pondrán de nuevo a subasta.

PD: me he dado cuenta de que el Sr ninfireblade ha dicho la misma cifra, 20.000. Por ahí van los tiros. Buena apreciación 



ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Que os parece esta ? https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob..../subastaBienes.faces?idLiclote=46829&idBien=0




1.- No es gestión directa

2.- irá hasta el tato. Gente que se dedica a la segunda mano, subasteros en general, 

3.- Hay que saber cómo está el coche. 

Nota: hay algo curioso de ver. Puede que la sala esté llena de gente y pienses..uy uy uyyy, aquí me será imposible comprar, ¡Cuanta competencia!!. Se sientan todos los subasteros. Empieza la subasta por lotes, nadie abre la boca en ningún lote o casi ninguno, y una subasta con tres páginas de bienes embargados queda todo desierto a los 5 minutos!. La gente se va como ha venido. ::

Vas tú a la subasta, te preguntan qué te interesa. Les dices que vas por el Porsche, ellos te dicen: joder!, nosotros también. Mira, quédatelo por 600 euros en segunda y no decimos nada. Tú al ver ese corrillo de vividores a tu alrededor dices vale y apoquinas 600 euros.

en subastas de coche van los hijos de los que antiguamente eran tratantes de ganado. Lo mejor de lo mejor. 

4.- Me quedé un porsche hace un tiempo. Pero *paré la subasta*. Es otra forma de negocio, parar la subasta cuando interesa el bien, pero como está el mercado* son cosas excepcionales*. Un coche podría valer. Ya explicaré otro día cómo lo hice y me quedé el coche. 





individuo_caspas dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede decir que es tipo, tramos e importe del depósito y ya de paso alguna web o manual práctico sobre el tema?



*Tipo de subasta*: Es el precio mínimo por el que sale el bien en 1º subasta.

*Tramos*: Cuando pujas por un bien, son los tramos que tienes que respetar para que tu puja sea válida. 

Ejemplo:

Tipo de subasta 20.000. Tramos 500.

Licitador A: 20.000

Licitador B: 20.500

Licitador C: 21000

Siempre de 500 en 500* mínimo*. 

*Importe del depósito*: Es el dinero que tienes que poner en la mesa de subasta para poder participar. Si no te lo quedas te lo devuelven 



Coy0teBET dijo:


> Seguro que al ser un modelo tan llamativo se presentan un montón de subasteros y con tanta competencia no traería cuenta, pero bueno todo son suposiciones mías, lo mismo luego no esta tan mal la cosa.





Coy0teBET dijo:


> Hombre 4000€ no es nada, si no ganas la subasta te lo devuelven y ya esta.



Es más el teatro que otra cosa. No hay dinero. Puede que se lo queden, pero lo dudo. En segunda quizás al 70%.

Sobre coches. Si te quedas el cayman y lo pones a la venta, espérate a 40 que te lo querrán cambiar por otro coche más dinero (parece una exageración, pero no sabéis la cantidad de gente que opta por la permuta porque no hay pasta), y otros 40 que te tantearán por si eres uno más de los cuentos de miles de ahogados que no pueden pagar el coche para pillarlo por cuatro duros. Estos son los que pululan hoy en día por el mercado. Lo digo para que no os llevéis sorpresas. Cuando no hay dinero, no lo hay en ninguna dirección. Tenerlo en cuenta. 





Don Pedro dijo:


> Muy buenas,
> 
> Aun no he tenido tiempo de repasar el tema de fincas rusticas, pero previamente quisiera aclarar ciertas dudas.
> 
> ...



50%. Lo tachamos. No interesa. Eso para tiempos de fiebre burbujil a lo mejor. Estamos en crisis, busquemos cosas buenas y simples. 



Don Pedro dijo:


> Bueno, a ver si con este ejemplo viene mejor para lo que quería plantear.
> 
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47831&idBien=0
> 
> ...



Lo mejor es que vayas allí para informarte de cómo está. Por le precio debe de ser de techos bajos donde una persona alta no cabe. Las vigas podridas y la rehabilitación hecha una muerda.

*Ojo!!, hay casas que si te las regalan no valen la pena!!*. El ayuntamiento te obliga a sanearlo y vale más que la casa cien veces. el solar es grande y al lado del ayuntamiento segín la descripción. Pero derriba una casa vieja en un sitio encajonado y con las paredes de papel de fumar y verás la risa que te entra cuando te den presupuesto. *Cuidado con las casas viejas
*



Humim dijo:


> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/subastaBienes.faces?idLiclote=46829&idBien=0
> 
> 
> Me ha llamado la atencion pues de coches entiendo y por *cuanto se puede sacar este coche secretario?* A ver si tu que tienes mas experiencia en esto nos puedes sacar de dudas porque dependiendo de lo que se saque puede ser rentable adquirirlo o no.. ienso:



Os ha hecho gracia el Porsche eh?. :

Buen, como hasta Octubre no sale miraremos cómo nos lo podemos quedar tranquilamente en otro momento. Le daremos más atención. 



Tiogelito dijo:


> Fenomenal este hilo. *MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS EL SECRETARIO*
> 
> Muy interesante el tema.
> Ayer estuve curioseando por la web de la AEAT, y me encontré este ejemplo facilito (como pedías), que además me hizo ilusión por ser mi pueblo natal
> ...



Tranquilo, las vuelven a sacar. Si te interesa de verdad solicita que la saquen de nuevo por escrito, pero eso también es contraproducente, porque si te ven mucho interés, querrán un mínimo alto. Tienes que seguir mirando. Calculo que por Octubre o Noviembre la tienes de nuevo, sino pregunta en Hacienda. 

Sobre las cargas las más importantes, ayuntamiento y Comunidad. Ya le dedicaré un apartado. Lo demás que no esté registrado tranquilo que no se hereda. 



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pillo sitio !! Gracias por compartir y por el hilo Secre!
> 
> Tengo preguntas a raiz de esto y lo que está en negrita:
> 
> ...



1) Pagas el ITP de los 17.000. Correcto, y el registro y Notario también a razón de ese importe. 

Ojo!, nunca me ha pasado, pero puede Hacienda, decir que vale más en el mercado y hacer una complementaria. Es difícil que ocurra, pero tal como están de rabiosos, podría pasar. 

2) Una cosa es lo que hacienda considere lo que vale en el mercado, que siendo una adjudicación forzosa ya te digo que no se suelen meter, y menos si es hacienda la que te lo vende, y otra es la carga que tienes delante. 

Si la asumes, asumirás el precio pagado por ella, es decir *el 50%,* pero pagas *un 1%* por el cambio de titularidad de la Hipoteca. Aquí ya no pagas transmisión patrimonial. Esto es otra cosa.

3)El deudor no firma nada. Le haces un favor* si asumes la deuda *aunque sea con una quita. Aquí hay transmisión/venta entre un acreedor y un comprador de esa deuda. El deudor no pinta nada. Pues anda que no hay en venta paquetes de deuda de incobrables por parte de los bancos a tiburones financieros sin el permiso del deudor a un 80% menos de su valor. 







duval81 dijo:


> Cojones!! Un Cayman S. Me interesa a mí también por 20.000 :´(



Pues nada, nada, Kalise para todos. Lo más caro de todo tal como está el panorama será llenar el depósito. :

Siento contestar tarde, pero ahora estoy viviendo a límite pescando pequeñas gambas, cangrejos y pececillos en la costa con mis hijos y por eso contesto tarde. Pero vamos, que más tarde o temprano contesto a todo como buenamente pueda. 

Ojalá a alguno le sirva para poder salir de la crisis. Aunque no te hagas rico, si puedes vivir por tu cuenta es lo más bonito que hay. 

Perdón por las faltas. Iba rápido y tal. 

Saludos amigos!!


----------



## carloszorro (10 Ago 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> Muy buenas!!
> 
> 
> Allí había como 40 subasteros. Algunos jóvenes y otros no tanto. El que mandaba tendría como un anillo de oro en cada dedo y un collar gordo también de oro, con gafas, pelo canoso y creo que de etnia gitana. Se me acercaban los jóvenes a ver quién puñetas era, y yo les decía que iba a comprar.
> ...



Tengo entendido que muchas subastas se amañan y donde es complicado competir con los profesionales subasteros. ¿Es verdad?

Quiero aclarar que nunca he participado en ninguna subasta, hablo de oídas.


----------



## El Secretario (10 Ago 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Tengo entendido que muchas subastas se amañan y donde es complicado competir con los profesionales subasteros. ¿Es verdad?
> 
> Quiero aclarar que nunca he participado en ninguna subasta, hablo de oídas.




Ahora no. Tampoco es que estén amañadas, es que si no va nadie que no sea del ramo, se queda por el precio mínimo, y luego se realiza otra subasta privada entre subasteros. 

Si va alguien del ramo hay muchas variables. El que escribe cuando más fue a subastas fue entre 1997 y el 2007 y compré más de cien cosas seguras, las vi de todos los colores y condiciones y creo, modestia aparte que era de los mejores. 

Hoy en día voy muy poco, por no decir nada. Sólo miro las de gestión directa y voy a por tres cosas grandes, lo demás no me interesa, pero te gusta que después de tanto tiempo cuando te vean, te saluden de manera sincera con una sonrisa en la boca y tengan un buen recuerdo de ti. Eso significa que lo has hecho medianamente bien y que no has hecho putadas a nadie, antes al contrario. Si se acercan cuando te ven y te saludan delante de todos también significa *respeto*, muy importante, porque esto es un poco como en la peli "uno de los nuestros". 

Pero tranquilos, *olvidaros de las subastas amañadas.* No hay músculo, no hay dinero, pero además de verdad, así que esto como todo es un erial, por eso hay que aprovechar las subastas de Gestión directa. Las judiciales están quemadas en un 99%. Por el precio de tasación irreal, porque el banco* no quiere ir por menos de la deuda* por motivos contables, pero que al final, ese piso que se queda lo pagaremos todos, y porque no haces firme una postura si no es por el 70% de una tasación como digo inflada y fuera de mercado. 

Resultado: El 90% de las cosas se las queda el banco en procedimientos hipotecarios. No vale la pena perder el tiempo. 

Por Enero me llamó un despacho de abogados. Normalmente son ellos los que se encargan de las subastas, para eso son abogados, pero querían un profesional que garantizara la operación, así que me llamaron. 

-Oye, tenemos un cliente que tiene una finca al lado de otra que sale a subasta que era de su abuelo y la quiere por motivos sentimentales ,más que por lo que pueda valer. ¿Te encargarías del tema?. 

-De acuerdo, si se la queda por el precio que sea, 3000 euros, si no no le cobro nada. 

Así quedó la cosa. 

Luego me enteré de que había algo más que motivos sentimentales, había allí una nave y era tierra de regadío al lado de la carretera. 

Vamos el día de la subasta con el cliente. Mis órdenes es que no hable. Va conmigo y con un chófer que me traigo con pinta pirata y mala leche que se quedó sin trabajo y lo utilizo de recadero. 

Da gracia ver cómo se desarrolla la subasta. 15 minutos antes ves a los subasteros, el "-Hombreee, cuanto tiempo!!, qué haces por aquí?", palmaditas en la espalda y esas cosas, pero no dices nada serio. El Real Madrid de mourinho, la crisis jodía, la procuradora japuta con transparencias que se pasea por el pasillo....tantean, estudian, miran, pero sin decir nada, como un póker donde cada uno se guarda su baza. 

Hay sus grupos hechos. Esos tres van juntos por un lado, esos tres también, subasteros de toda la vida (40 años algunos), van con unos y con otros...hasta que sólo quedan 5 minutos para la subasta y la cosa se complica. 

Al cliente le dices que ponga cara de tranquilidad, que esto lo tenemos controlado. Pagaremos un mínimo para que la subasta nos quede a buen precio. 

Pero de repente le entra el patatús. Viene el primo del cliente!!::. Con el que no se hablan desde hace años y también quiere la finca!!

Qué pasa en estos casos?. Cuando se trata de familiares en dis***** la cosa se calienta en subasta y se pagan animaladas por orgullo. A veces el doble de lo que vale la finca. Cuando acaba la subasta es cuando se dan cuenta de que el orgullo lo han pagado a un precio que no se podían permitir y vienen los lloros. 

Es cuando entra en acción el subastero correo, que no es el líder pero está al lado de ellos, de los que tienen fuerza. Es el que suele hacer las listas de subasteros cuando hay subastillas, el que paga, el tesorero, etc. No está nombrado, pero se ofrece él mismo y la gente suele aceptarlo. 

En cinco minutos, va de correo entre el primo y mi cliente. Ofertas, controfertas...-"dime algo rápido, si no no llegamos a un acuerdo". Veo que no se va a salir, así voy a ver al primo en persona y ceden los otros. 

Seis mil euros para el primo y para los subasteros, pues bueno, también una cantidad parecida, a unos 500 euros les salió la mañana. 

Esto no es legal, porque hacienda del reparto no ve un duro, pero estos son los amaños que hay, o habían, porque como digo, la coyuntura no se presta a ello. 

Si os digo que las subastas no interesan, no es porque haya subasteros, es porque* no valen la pena.* Por eso pongo éstas de gestión directa que son más limpias, sin disgustos, sin tener que ver a nadie y sobre todo mucho más competetitivas. 

Saludos


----------



## Uriel (10 Ago 2012)

Este libro que estás escribiendo El Secretario..me lo compraría gustosamente! A ver si encuentras un editor.A las malas podrías buscar editores en internet, que suelen editar lo que quieras y por cuatro duros.
Un saludo y buena pesca!


----------



## galan (10 Ago 2012)

*buenos dias*

Primero me gustaría agradecerle por este hilo y por compartir sus conocimientos con la comunidad.
Escribo porque me gustaría satisfacer una duda que tengo, la cuestión es si ¿podría llegar el caso en que te adjudicases un bien por menos del dinero que había que poner de deposito?

Por ejemplo si pujas por un piso cuyo deposito inicial es de 10000 euros y tu puja son por ejemplo 8000 euros. Entonces los 2000 restantes se te serían devueltos o no se aceptan pujas por debajo del deposito inicial.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Ago 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> *Tipo de subasta*: Es el precio mínimo por el que sale el bien en 1º subasta.
> 
> *Tramos*: Cuando pujas por un bien, son los tramos que tienes que respetar para que tu puja sea válida.
> 
> ...



Gracias por las respuestas.

Precisamente sobre tramos...En algunas subastas los tramos suben a partir de ciertos niveles. En una en la que participaba un "hamijo", a partir de cierta cantidad X los tramos pasaban de 300 a 500 (o algo así). Se arregló para ser el último pujador por la cantidad X (es sobre todo una cuestión de paridad o de tener ayudante), ya se frotaba las manos porque X era correcto, pero X+500 no lo era. Pues va la pánfila de la subastera y canta X+300 en vez de X+500 y se quedó sin ello (ni loco iba a pujar X+800). Le indicó el error a la subastera pero el objeto se adjudicó. La pregunta es si se puede impugnar y cómo corresponde hacerlo. Al final prefirió hacerles notar que le debían una que insistir en el tema de la impugnación.


----------



## hinka (10 Ago 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> Buenas Sr Coyote. Son pisos sin precio. 20.000 como mucho. Luego tendrás unos 3000 como poco de gastos extras y no sabes cómo está el piso por dentro. Tienes que dar de alta de nuevo la luz, con lo cual tiene que cumplir nueva normativa, nueva cédula de habitabilidad..cuidado que no se hayan llevado las puertas (no es raro)y el mercado es bajista. Yo es de los pisos que no miraría un segundo, pero si conoces la zona y te animas, pon lo mínimo, es decir, baja de los 20.000 y si no lo aceptan, tranquilo, que se lo coman con patatas. Ya lo pondrán de nuevo a subasta.
> 
> PD: me he dado cuenta de que el Sr ninfireblade ha dicho la misma cifra, 20.000. Por ahí van los tiros. Buena apreciación




¿Descuentos del 60-65%?


----------



## Don Pedro (11 Ago 2012)

Uriel dijo:


> Este libro que estás escribiendo El Secretario..me lo compraría gustosamente! A ver si encuentras un editor.A las malas podrías buscar editores en internet, que suelen editar lo que quieras y por cuatro duros.
> Un saludo y buena pesca!



Yo tambien lo compraria.


----------



## El Secretario (13 Ago 2012)

Muy buenos días señores. ¿Cómo van los ánimos?. Me acuerdo de los principios porque suelen ser duros y nada es fácil en esta vida, pero una cosa sí tiene este negocio si empiezas a pillarlo por la mano. La más importante es *la sensación de Libertad porque no tienes jefes*, aunque el chute de adrenalina por jugarte unos cuartos en cinco minutos es fuerte, y luego la otra sensación es de que conoces gente, situaciones y mundillos que jamás podrías conocer sentado en una mesa ocho horas trabajando para alguien durante el resto de tu vida. 

Te relacionas desde millonarios traperos, (sí, que venden trapos) abogados de todo pelaje y condición, procuradores, funcionarios de ayuntamientos, arquitectos, aparejadores, gestores, directores de banco, hasta colaboradores y gente que no tiene un duro y que tiene ganas de triunfar o de subsistir en ese momento. 

Lo más importante en este negocio es saber que tienes que colaborar con más gente para poder salir adelante. Conocer instintivamente a la gente con la que estás te ahorrará disgustos y hacer las cosas bien más aún. 

Me acuerdo de unas máquinas de construcción, unas retroexcavadoras que compramos entre tres pelaos. Las tres nos costaron 300.000 pesetas en tercera subasta. Muy baratas. ¿La pega?. No sólo no estaba depositadas si no que estaban desaparecidas. Nadie sabía dónde estaban y el dueño obviamente no nos lo iba a decir. Aún así compramos. 

Hacer un trabajo de investigación tres personas no es lo mismo que tú solo. Para ver y negociar con el dueño lo mismo. Si van tres no es lo mismo que uno, da más fuerza. Al final localizamos las tres máquinas. Una de ellas a 800 kms de la zona. Se lo hicimos saber al dueño. Una se la regalamos, otra la vendimos por un millón y la otra por unos 400.000 si no recuerdo mal. Valían bastante más. En un mes triplicamos el pequeño capital.

No son malas las asociaciones puntuales si sabes con quien te metes y haces las cosas como digo bien hechas. 

Bien, para los próximos capítulos hablaremos de las casas viejas (saldrán a porrillo), y cómo parar una subasta y dejar a los subasteros sentados mientras les comunican que se ha suspendido la subasta. Ahora es más fácil. 

Bien, sigamos con las preguntas.






galan dijo:


> Primero me gustaría agradecerle por este hilo y por compartir sus conocimientos con la comunidad.
> Escribo porque me gustaría satisfacer una duda que tengo, la cuestión es si ¿podría llegar el caso en que te adjudicases un bien por menos del dinero que había que poner de deposito?
> 
> Por ejemplo si pujas por un piso cuyo deposito inicial es de 10000 euros y tu puja son por ejemplo 8000 euros. Entonces los 2000 restantes se te serían devueltos o no se aceptan pujas por debajo del deposito inicial.
> ...




Muy buenas Sr Galán.


Por supuesto que si te quedas algo por debajo del depósito te lo devuelven sin problemas. 

Suele ocurrir ahora en las de gestión directa de inmuebles con cargas. Si la carga es de 300.000 como vimos en un solar de Madrid que puse de ejemplo y la tasación es de 360.000, el tipo de subasta es de 60.000 y el depósito para gestión directa pongamos que es un 10% de esa cantidad....6.000 euros. 

Si quiero jugar a ver qué pasa y sé que en el mercado el solar ya vale menos de 300.000, pongo 1000 euros a ver qué pasa. 

1000 euros es una cantidad ínfima, pero si sumamos la carga lo estoy comprando por más del 70% del valor de la finca. En estos casos suelen aceptar porque saben que se lo comen con patatas. 

Como anécdota, en un juzgado de lo Penal salió una moto por 15.000 pesetas. En tercera subasta me lo quedé por 1 peseta!!. El procurador se me quedó mirando y me dijo...-En mi vida nadie he visto que se quedara nada por una peseta y llevo 20 años viendo subastas. 

Era antes de la Ley del 2001 y en lo penal no hay procurador que puje o vaya a cubrir deuda. Todavía guardo el auto de adjudicación por ese precio. El sobrante de la postura me lo dieron al instante. 








Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas.
> 
> Precisamente sobre tramos...En algunas subastas los tramos suben a partir de ciertos niveles. En una en la que participaba un "hamijo", a partir de cierta cantidad X los tramos pasaban de 300 a 500 (o algo así). Se arregló para ser el último pujador por la cantidad X (es sobre todo una cuestión de paridad o de tener ayudante), ya se frotaba las manos porque X era correcto, pero X+500 no lo era. Pues va la pánfila de la subastera y canta X+300 en vez de X+500 y se quedó sin ello (ni loco iba a pujar X+800). Le indicó el error a la subastera pero el objeto se adjudicó. La pregunta es si se puede impugnar y cómo corresponde hacerlo. *Al final prefirió hacerles notar que le debían una que insistir en el tema de la impugnación*.



Lo de deber una no sirve para nada. Me acuerdo de una subasta donde un abogado que iba de subido con una procuradora preciosa, guapa a rabiar vino con poderes de seis hermanos para participar en una subasta. Era una propiedad urbana, que valía una pasta y lo subastaban a uno de esos hermanos al séptimo que debía ser un manirroto. 

El abogado sabía que tenía derecho al tanteo y retracto. Es decir, por el mismo precio que me lo quedaba yo se lo quedaban los hermanos. Me acuerdo que se pavoneaba delante de la procuradora buenorra como diciendo..a estos ni agua. 

Aquí entran los amaños que hace todo el mundo, que no están bien hacerlos porque hacienda no ve un duro, así que no lo recomiendo, pero que sepáis que se hacen, desde Directores de Banco a abogados, desde siempre. Sólo que sepáis que está ahí. 

Le dije al abogado, venga, un millón de pesetas y te lo llevas. 

Me contestó que no, que adelante, que él tenía derecho al tanteo y que se lo quedaría igual. 

Pero claro, la lógica de este picapleitos es que se lo quedaba, pero si salía por 3 millones de pesetas y yo decía en subasta seis, de momento tenías que poner los seis en lugar de tres. 

-Le contesté: Bah!, tranquilo, que sepas que me opondré a todo, así que tendrás que hacer las cosas bien. 

La procuradora se me queda mirando y le susurra al oído: ¿Ha visto?, ha dicho que se opondrá a todo!

Y no hizo las cosas bien. El buen señor se le pasó el plazo de retracto porque contaba el plazo desde cuando estaba registrado el bien, y no desde que me lo quedé en subasta y perdió. Me quedé la finca (la parte de ella), junto a otro socio. Ya le advertí que hilara fino, pero el torpe no lo hizo.

Digo esto porque nervioso contactó con otros abogados, uno del Banesto, y otros más para que intermediara conmigo porque sabía que nos llevábamos bien para convencerme de vender la finca a poco más de lo que compramos y valía como mínimo cinco veces más. La frase de este abogado que es amigo mío fue: *Oye, te deberé una y el abogado éste también*.

Olvidaros, en los negocios no se debe nada. Cada caso es un partido diferente que no tiene nada que ver con el siguiente. *No existe el te debo una*, es una frase que se la lleva el viento y no significa nada. Metió la pata y lo pagó. Punto. El próximo partido empieza desde cero y será otra película. Pero no influirá para nada el anterior. 

Eso de los tramos sr Monster es un convencionalismo, un protocolo de la mesa para que no se haga eterno. Las subastas judiciales eran algo así. 

Licitador A: 10.000

Licitador B 10001

Licitador A: 11.000

Licitador B: 11001

Y así siempre. Una peseta o un euro por encima del otro siempre, sin prisas y sin pausa. 

Si la mesa da unos tramos y alguien da por debajo de esa cifra hay que hacérselo saber en ese momento a la mesa. Los subasteros son maestros en eso, hubieran levantado la mano en plan arbitroooo que se la colado!! y la mesa hubiera rectificado la postura, pero una vez adjudicado el bien, no hay Dios que lo eche para atrás, si ellos no lo ven conveniente, y por los tramos es difícil que se mojen. Créame, no le deben nada y la próxima tendrá que estar más atenta. 





hinka dijo:


> ¿Descuentos del 60-65%?



Sí señor, y aún con esos descuentos puede que compre caro. :



Suso dijo:


> Me surgen varías dudas:
> 
> 1º) Que yo sepa hacienda nunca te va a poder rebatir el precio de compra de cara a transmisiones patrimoniales en una subasta, ya hay sentencias sobre cual es la base imponible en caso de subastas y el precio de adjudicación va a misa, no hay complementaria posible: TS 3-11-97, Rec 532/95, TSJ Asturias 26-2-10, Rec 44/08
> 
> ...



1).- Es cierto, como he dicho, jamás he pagado una complementaria ni lo he visto, pero Hacienda ahora hace cosas raras y reclama lo inrreclamable. Por ejemplo una deuda del año 90 que estaba caducada. Mete muchas de éstas de si cuela cuela. No hay transmisiones y las que hay las miran con lupa. Me quedé un trastero en Salou por 8.500 pesetas que estaba tasado en 700.000, la funcionaria de la Generalitat (porque las transmisiones están pasadas a la Comunidad autónoma) se escandalizó por el precio, pero nunca me vino nada. 

De verdad, que tal como los veo no me impresionaría que metiese una complementaria, aunque no tengan razón. 

2.- Vamos a ver porque aquí hay que hilar fino. 

Una cosa es la titularidad del bien y otra distinta la de la Hipoteca o de la carga. 

Imagínate que compras un Hotel en Tenerife, que creo que eres de por allí. Hay uno de cinco estrellas que se vendió hace unos años por la décima parte y pertenecía entre otros a un banco de Andorra y otros accionistas que se arruinaron. 

Te lo quedas por un millón de euros y tiene una carga de 40 millones de euros. Este Hotel que digo quedó en un euro en un pacto extrajudicial.

Tú liquidas por un millón de euros, aunque valga 40. Es lo que has pagado en subasta. 

Por ahora bien. 

¿Cómo negocias la quita?. Es sencillo, es una operación aparte. Vas al notario y compras la deuda de 40 millones por 20. Pones encima de la mesa 20 millones de euros y tienes una deuda reconocida del deudor de 40,al que puedes reclamar perfectamente el dinero. Tú eres ahora el acreedor. 

En el Registro no varías nada. ¿Para qué lo vas a cambiar?. La deuda te pertenece, la puedes liquidar, pero no lo haces.

Cuando vendas el Hotel, por ejemplo en esos 40 millones, sí entiendo que tienes una plusvalía de 20 que tendrás que pagar. Entiendo que ese incremento del patrimonio se hará cuando se liquide el bien. 

Si es posible mirándolo con lupa que Hacienda te diga que con esa operación tú ganas en patrimonio y te haga pagar. No te digo que no, pero no lo he visto. En el tema fiscal vas aprendiendo con la marcha y seguro que hay gente mejor preparada. Por ahora las cosas las he hecho así y me han ido bien. 

3) La quita del 50% es teórico, pero puede ser más. 

Mira, un ejemplo real. Compré en Tarragona un piso con una carga de la mitad indivisa de la Seguridad Social de 60.000 euros. 

El piso lo compré por 6.700 euros a Cajamadrid.

Como había en medio la Ley nueva del Código civil donde las cargas ya no eran eternas si se renovaban una vez, si no que había que renovarlas cada 4 años, cuando pasaron 4 años, en el 2004 puse un recurso al Registro. 

El Registrador que vio aquello nuevo, llamó al oficial de la Seguridad Social y le dijo éste que aquella carga estaba pagada, o liquidada, así que no hacía falta resolver el recurso. A mí me dijeron que estaba archivada pero que no extinguida. Se ve que el Registrador cayó mejor y le dijeron otra cosa. El caso es que me dieron en la Seguridad Social los autos conforme aquello estaba pagado. Me encontré 60.000 euros de golpe!! 

¿qué hice?. Pues al poco tiempo vendí en bien por 193.000 euros y pagué la enorme plusvalía que generó del 18%. Pero una vez vendido. Nadie me dijo que tenía que operar de otra manera. 

De todas maneras, ante estas situaciones mejor un asesor fiscal. Hablamos de mucho dinero. 

4) Tengo una empresa patrimonial unipersonal y otra con un 25%, pero lo mejor es actuar como persona física si no mueves mucho. Pagas una plusvalía directa y ya está. Normalmente no hay gastos que poner a la empresa. 


Si compráis lo que sea, no se os ocurra ir a una gestoría. Tramitáis vosotros el papeleo que es una mañana y os ahorráis lo mínimo 150 euros por cuatro recados. 

Saludos a todos!.


----------



## Don Pedro (13 Ago 2012)

Buenos días,

Yo sigo a la carga. Secre a ver si puedes aclararme el tema de las cargas con el ejemplo que te puse en el otro post, aunque no interese la vivienda, lo he puesto por el tema de todas las cargas que aparecen reflejadas.

Según lo que he podido entender, si yo me quedase con la vivienda (suponiendo que lo que saliese fuera el 100% de ella), tendría que pagar los gastos de notaría, registro e ITP y me quedaría con la casa y la hipoteca de 103000 euros, de la cual podría intentar negociar una quita con el banco. ¿Estoy en lo cierto?



Don Pedro dijo:


> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=45239
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saludos


----------



## pringaete (13 Ago 2012)

Pillo sitio, más por las anécdotas que por otra cosa.


----------



## Chila (13 Ago 2012)

Yo le he entendido a elsecretario que cuando vayas al notario, este te preguntará si aceptas las cargas.

Debes responder NO.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Ago 2012)

Chila dijo:


> Yo le he entendido a elsecretario que cuando vayas al notario, este te preguntará si aceptas las cargas.
> 
> Debes responder NO.




Pero eso es para las cargas posteriores. Las anteriores tienes que aceptarlas por cojones porque si no embargaran de nuevo el inmueble.


----------



## Chila (13 Ago 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pero eso es para las cargas posteriores. Las anteriores tienes que aceptarlas por cojones porque si no embargaran de nuevo el inmueble.



Me parece que este es un punto un poco lioso.
A ver si nos lo aclara elsecretario. Unos post antes ha indicado:

_"Una vez que tienes el bien, el primer paso es ir al Notario. Aquí os podéis encontrar al Sr Notario de turno, como me pasó a mí en la nave que compré a medias y te diga: Oye, asumís la carga que hay delante verdad?.

Aquí tenéis que hacer un silencio un poco largo, mirarlo con cara como diciéndole: ¿tú estás tonto o estás tonto? y por supuesto decirle que ni de coña. No se os ocurra asumir ninguna carga. Esa hipoteca no es vuestra, grava a la finca pero no es de vuestra responsabilidad, sois un tercer poseedor, el responsable último es el que firmó la hipoteca, no vosotros. Recordadlo siempre porque os pueden hacer un Cristo si no sabéis dónde estáis."_


----------



## BaNGo (13 Ago 2012)

Esas cargas anteriores van contra la propiedad, pero no contra la persona (tercer poseedor).

El tercer poseedor se podrá quedar sin la propiedad, pero no podrán ir contra su patrimonio más allá de esa propiedad.


----------



## Don Pedro (13 Ago 2012)

Yo lo que entiendo es que, de primeras, en el notario, no te responsabilizas de la hipoteca que grava la propiedad, pero luego lo negocias con el acreedor con el fin de reducirla en lo posible. La hipoteca está sobre la propiedad y si alguien no se hace cargo de pagarla, el banco la ejecuta y se queda con ella.

Supongo que esto ocurre cuando la propiedad sale a subasta por otras deudas posteriores a la hipoteca y lo que se saque de la subasta se emplea en pagar esas deudas.

En el caso de que la propiedad saliera a subasta por la hipoteca que tiene, el dinero obtenido sería para quitar la hipoteca y cogeríamos la vivienda o lo que sea totalmente libre de cargas, ¿No es así?.

Por otro parte si nos quedamos con un piso y no nos hacemos cargo de la hipoteca anterior que lo grava (supongamos 10.000 €), el banco ejecuta la hipoteca y vuelve a salir a subasta. Si se sacan 20.000 €, el banco cobraría los 10.000 € más los gastos posteriores y el resto nos lo darían a nosotros, como último propietario del mismo.

La verdad es que es bastante lioso, pero poco a poco voy pillando alguna idea, o por lo menos eso creo.

Saludos


----------



## taipan (13 Ago 2012)

A ver si yo he aprendido la leccion y que el Sr Secretario me califique 8:

Según entiendo yo, no debes aceptar las cargas porque pasas a responsabilizarte personalmente de las deudas (las cargas).

Aunque la carga permanece, si no has aceptado la deuda el banco tomará la vivienda, la sacará nuevamente a subasta y si los fondos que obtiene no son suficientes para saldar la carga buscará (si puede) tomar fondos u otros bienes del anterior propietario...

Si te haces cargo de la carga, el banco buscará (a priori) el resto hasta saldar la totalidad de la deuda entre tus fondos y bienes... porque para eso te has responsabilizado de la deuda.

¿Es así Sr. Secretario? 
8: o


----------



## BaNGo (13 Ago 2012)

Creo que vamos bien encaminados.


----------



## rory (13 Ago 2012)

Aporto esto que he encontrado sobre subastas del ejército, en concreto de la marina.

Juntas Delegadas de Enajenaciones y Liquidadoras de Material. - Public Contracting - Spanish Navy - Defense Department - Spain Government - Armada Española


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Ago 2012)

Es un poco lioso esto de las cargas...


----------



## El Secretario (13 Ago 2012)

Muy buenas noches a todos. Veo que estáis progresando mucho sobre el tema de las cargas. Además yendo para mí por el lugar adecuado y haciendo las preguntas correctas. 

Está bien pensar en qué liquidaciones hacemos en caso de que nos quedemos la carga y hagamos una quita, pero eso es para el que tiene músculo y quiere quedarse el bien. 

Yo parto de la base que no tenemos un duro!!. Pelaos y que lo que hacemos es un puente para poder subir un peldaño. Un atajo. No nos interesa el inmueble, si no hacer negocio y poder salir de la crisis, así que negociaremos una quita, pero el tiempo que tardemos en tener que pagar tendremos que buscar comprador y hacer una transmisión a un tercero. Si somos listos y lo gestionamos bien, podemos tener un año de tiempo como mínimo. 

Una cosa os tiene que quedar clara. Es más fácil una quita de una cosa de seis millones de euros que de 200.000. Parece mentira, pero os oirán más, estarán más dispuestos a negociar y encima habrá mucho más negocio. Mientras más importante sea la deuda mejor. Siempre y cuando la cosa valga la pena. 

Así que si veis un problema de pongamos un millón de euros para redondear, el residual es de pocos miles porque la carga cubre toda la deuda, el plan es comprar, enseñar que eres el titular, negociar la carga y buscar comprador. ¿Es arriesgado?, sí, pero puedes jugar dos o tres mil euros a cambio de una ganancia muy sustanciosa. Jugamos con que ellos para subastar tienen que provisionar en el Banco de España y ni puta gracia les hace, prefieren negociar la deuda y quitarse un marrón en la mayoría de los casos. 

En las crisis está la oportunidad. 

Antes puse el ejemplo de un Hotel en Tenerife. Pues bien, uno de los que invirtieron y se arruinaron en el proyecto lo conozco. A su vez me comentaba que hay un alemán con una cadena de Hoteles con una deuda de 400 millones de euros. Ya tiene mérito deber esa cantidad. Deja los hoteles a cambio de la deuda. Están negociando la mitad y puede que menos para otra cadena. Estas cosas obviamente no acaban en subasta, pero el dinero está ahí, en el diferencial entre la quita y la venta. 




Don Pedro dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Yo sigo a la carga. Secre a ver si puedes aclararme el tema de las cargas con el ejemplo que te puse en el otro post, aunque no interese la vivienda, lo he puesto por el tema de todas las cargas que aparecen reflejadas.
> 
> ...



Muy buenas Don Pedro. Las cargas que hay anteriores a Hacienda gravan la finca. No son suyas, pero se tienen que pagar o negociar. En este caso veo que son 122.000 euros.

Un apunte. Esto es un pedazo chalet que aún no está legalizado por lo que veo. Falta acabarlo, pero es una bestia bien grande. Lo malo es que es una mitad indivisa. Lo bueno, es que las cargas, para lo que es el chalet son bien pocas. Lo malo otra vez, es que tienen derecho de tanteo y retracto. 

Mi consejo:* Para largo plazo* esta mitad indivisa no es mala. Si no te hacen el derecho de tanteo y retracto, que por lo que veo van fundidos, y si os sobran mil euros, no es mal negocio ponerlos ahí como en un fondo. El depósito es de 795 euros, Se llega a mil, se paga a razón de mil euros al Notario, (tiene un mínimo, pero todo no pasará de otros 500), y lo dejas enterrado. 

Aquí cuando ejecute la caja extremadura los 103.000 euros habrá sobrante sí o sí con una superficie construida de 473 m2. Lo mejor es hablar con el otro dueño y venderlo a medias, y hay otras soluciones, pero bueno, no quiero confundiros. *Sólo hay que ir por mitades indivisas donde compremos muy barato,* si no, con la crisis no vale la pena. 

No sé cómo estarán por ahí los precios, pero el chalet parece acabado y es grandioso. 



Chila dijo:


> Yo le he entendido a elsecretario que cuando vayas al notario, este te preguntará si aceptas las cargas.
> 
> Debes responder NO.



Bueno, eso siempre. No lo suelen preguntar, pero por si acaso. Lo hacen como digo para poder cobrar más minuta. Imagínate en el ejemplo de arriba una compraventa de 1000 euros. Suelen ser expedientes farragosos y con mucho trabajo y les joroba trabajar por dos duros. 



BaNGo dijo:


> Esas cargas anteriores van contra la propiedad, pero no contra la persona (tercer poseedor).
> 
> El tercer poseedor se podrá quedar sin la propiedad, pero no podrán ir contra su patrimonio más allá de esa propiedad.



Sí señor Bango, un 10. Lo ha entendido perfectamente. :. Los demás que han contestado también lo han entendido. No asustaros con las cargas. Para el que domina el tema es una herramienta de trabajo y si sabes jugar bien, puedes encontrar oro donde los demás no ven nada. 

Mañana o pasado hablamos de cómo parar una subasta. Vale la pena hoy en día en coches y poco más. 

Saludos a todos!!


----------



## galan (13 Ago 2012)

Buenas noches, me gustaría preguntarle en referencia a la negociación de una quita con una entidad bancaria. ¿La cuestión es si una propiedad que tenga una hipoteca y una vez negociado con el banco le ofrecen una rebaja por ejemplo del 40%. Imagino que este proceso llevará un tiempo pero una vez que aceptemos la deuda será nuestra y si por alguna razón no la puedo pagar ni vender el bien entonces si que respondería con otras de mis posiciones?
Gracias


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ago 2012)

Pongo aqui otra a ver si puede ser interesante:

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47120&idBien=0


----------



## Don Pedro (14 Ago 2012)

El problema que le veo es que solo sale a subasta 1/4 de la propiedad, habria que contar con los otros 3 herederos.


----------



## kader35 (14 Ago 2012)

Gracias, Secretario. Este hilo destila altruismo por todos los poros y es muy interesante. Algunas cifras dan vértigo, porque si no llegas a venderlo en seis meses te da el infarto. Yo he visto este bien en adjudicación directa como ejemplo. No parece que tenga cargas. ¿Cómo se interpreta?

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=43517&idBien=0


----------



## kader35 (14 Ago 2012)

Y esta otra:

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47182&idBien=0 

Por qué pone en título "pleno dominio" y al final de la descripción "pleno dominio del 12,28%?


----------



## BILU (14 Ago 2012)

Felicidades al creador de este hilo, se agradecen lecturas de calidad en este pozo de fiemo que se ha convertido burbuja.


----------



## rory (14 Ago 2012)

Como siempre, el Sr El Secretario regalando conocimientos que otra persona cobraría. No es la primera vez. Y siempre tan atento con los privados, un diez como forero.

Yo tengo una semiduda, después de leer a marchas forzadas el hilo. Estoy seguro de la respuesta, pero la hago.

En muchas subastas suele poner "Tipo 1ª Ltc. Convocatoria 30.000 euros" y luego "Tipo 2ª Ltc Convocatoria 15.000 euros".

Imagino que significa que en primera convocatoria sale con un precio mínimo de salida de 30.000 y, si queda desierta, sale en segunda convocatoria por 15.000 euros.


----------



## Don Pedro (15 Ago 2012)

Muy buenas,

Enredando por la red he encontrado esta página :

Accede a SubastaTotal.com :: Listado de subastas por provincia 

Parece que tiene bastante información sobre subastas y tiene un buscador que parece bastante eficaz.

Saludos


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (16 Ago 2012)

Quiero agradecerle a El Secretario que comparta públicamente con todos los foreros su dilatada experiencia en un ámbito tan oscuro y cerrado (para el profano) como es el de las subastas públicas. Gestos como el suyo hacen de Burbuja uno de los mejores foros de difusión de ideas y conocimientos en nuestro país, que no destaca precisamente por eso. 

Por mi parte estoy dispuesto a aprender de todos y cada uno de los comentarios que hace nuestro Catedrático Burbujista, nunca se sabe cuando los necesitaré. Como se dice en italiano y no creo que necesite traducción: _Impara l'arte e mettila da parte_.

Y por supuesto, con espíritu de colaboración con los demás, de simbiosis que decía un forero.

Espero poder leerlo frecuentemente. Un saludo y hasta pronto.

Muchas gracias y


----------



## Don Pedro (21 Ago 2012)

Buenas noches,

Con respecto a la web que puse en mi post anterior, he de decir que me ha gustado la información que da de las diferentes subastas a las que se puede acudir, las características de cada una y la mecánica que hay que seguir con ellas. Por lo demás, puedes hacer búsquedas de subastas, pero si no estás abonado la información que te da es mínima y supongo que estando abonado, te dará la información que puedes obtener en las webs correspondientes.

Por otra parte, en la web Pública Subasta tienen a la venta por 20 € el libro "Manual de subastas", que tiene buena pinta, ¿ Alguien lo conoce y puede dar su opinión?

Saludos


----------



## Humim (22 Ago 2012)

Oye el secretario nos dijo que tenia que decir como se paraba una subasta, yo todavia estoy esperando a que nos lo explique, estoy ansionso!!!!!


----------



## Don Pedro (23 Ago 2012)

Buenas noches,

Yo sigo dando trabajo a El Secretario para cuando acabe las vacaciones.
Si en una nota simple del registro en CARGAS pone:
...............
-AFECCION. EXENTA DE TRANSMISIONES.
Plazo: 5 años.
Formalizada en escritura con fecha 03/11/05.
Anotación letra A ....

-AFECCION. EXENTA DE TRANSMISIONES.
Plazo: 5 años.
Formalizada en escritura con fecha 25/10/10.
Nota numero: 1 Al margen de INsc/Anot: B ...

- Embargo sobre la totalidad de la finca .... a favor del Estado por un importe total de 8553 €, intereses y costas, total importe a embargar 9310,28 ....
... 
Número de procedimiento ..... Anotación letra B ....
............................

Supongo que sale a subasta por el embargo que aparece en el tercer lugar.

¿Qué quieren decir los dos primeros puntos y como se cuanto es el importe?, porque supongo que eso es lo que habría que pagar aparte del importe de la adjudicación.

Saludos


----------



## Gouel (23 Ago 2012)

Pues yo he encontrado esto...

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/subastaLotes.faces

Por cuanto creeis que podría conseguirse?


----------



## hinka (23 Ago 2012)

Gouel dijo:


> Pues yo he encontrado esto...
> 
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/subastaLotes.faces
> 
> Por cuanto creeis que podría conseguirse?



el enlace da error.......


----------



## duval81 (24 Ago 2012)

¿Alguien ha "jugado" ya?

Es que mañana subastan cosas en mi provincia y me he puesto a leer la guía (la tenía pendiente) y las instrucciones y lógicamente hay que instalar un certificado. ¿Dónde se obtiene? Supongo que en Hacienda. Mañana pasaré a preguntar.
Si no me equivoco sirve éste de la FNMT (hay que ir luego a identicarse
CERES > Ciudadanos > Obtener el certificado > CERTIFICADO DE USUARIO

¿Bancos adheridos? Salen en la guía. Santander, Bankinter, BBVA, Popular y La Caixa los más importantes. ¿No está el Sabadell? Mal empiezo. Confirmado Sabadell no está..

¿Qué es el tipo de 1ª licitación? (piden un 20% mínimo de este importe como depósito) ¿es la valoración?



P.D.: según vaya encontrando más preguntas y respuestas iré editando.

Edito: (mañana siguiente) he ido a la AEAT a validar el certificado. Todo ok, PERO si lo hacéis en la AEAT no se activa hasta el día siguiente, así que hacedlo en otro lugar. Y yo que quería probar con unos trasteros que subastan hoy... (pongo a la venta la manta que llevo encima :: )


----------



## Gouel (24 Ago 2012)

hinka dijo:


> el enlace da error.......



Coñe, a ver si ahora...


https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/subastaBienes.faces

Nada... no se que coño le pasa, pero copio y pego.


Subasta número:S2012R2976001023 Lote número:6
Lugar de celebraciónELEGACION DE LA AEAT DE MALAGA, AVDA. ANDALUCIA Nº 2, 3ª PLANTA
Fecha y Hora:25-sep-2012 a las 10:00 Tramos:2.000,00 €
Tipo:73.973,23 € Importe del depósito:14.794,64 €

Mostrar Más Información
Tipo de Bien Valoración Cargas Localización
Inmueble 134.744,69 € 194.042,55 € Malaga

Tipo de bien:Finca rustica
Título Jurídicoleno dominio
LocalizaciónD/ DE LA DEHESA BAJA, S/N
29120 ALHAURIN EL GRANDE MALAGA
Inscripción:Registro número 0 de COIN
Tomo: 1035 Libro: 312
Folio: 49 Finca: 14605 Inscripción: 7
Descripción: RUSTICA: TROZO DE TIERRA MITAD DE SECANO MITAD RIEG, EN TERMINO MUNICIPAL DE ALHAURIN EL GRANDE, AL PARTIDO DE LA DEHESA BAJA. EXTENSION: 60 ÁREAS Y 37 CENTIÁREAS, SE HALLA CRUZADA POR UNA ACEQUIA DEL SINDICATO DE RIEGO. EXISTE CONSTRUIDA UNA CASA CON UNA SUPERFICIE CONSTRUIDA DE 140,26 METROS CUADRADOS. PISCINA CON UNA SUPERFICIE DE 28,47 METROS CUADRADOS Y VOLUMEN DE 51 M3. LINDA: AL NORTE, JUAN ZEA GONZALEZ; ESTE, FRANCISCO GUERRERO; SUR, BALTASAR SANCHEZ; Y OESTE, CON EL ARROYO GRAJERO
Información Adicional: REF. CATASTRAL: 29008A023003450001RD


Que os parece?


----------



## robergarc (24 Ago 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha "jugado" ya?
> 
> Es que mañana subastan cosas en mi provincia y me he puesto a leer la guía (la tenía pendiente) y las instrucciones y lógicamente hay que instalar un certificado. ¿Dónde se obtiene? Supongo que en Hacienda. Mañana pasaré a preguntar.
> Si no me equivoco sirve éste de la FNMT (hay que ir luego a identicarse
> ...



Si no tiene cargas sí. En caso de que las tenga, el tipo suele ser el resultado de restarle a la valoración las cargas pendientes.


----------



## duval81 (24 Ago 2012)

robergarc dijo:


> Si no tiene cargas sí. En caso de que las tenga, el tipo suele ser el resultado de restarle a la valoración las cargas pendientes.



¿Pero entonces esto?

Nº adjudicación directa:S2012R337600100207
Presentación de ofertas:REGISTRO GENERAL DELEGACIÓN AEAT EN ASTURIAS
Fecha límite de presentación de ofertas:24-ago-2012 a las 23:59
Precio mínimo de adjudicación:No hay precio mínimo de adjudicación
Importe del depósito:372,74 €

Tipo de Bien Valoración Cargas Localización
Inmueble 4.969,99 € No constan cargas Asturias

¿Qué implica que no es 1ª licitación?


----------



## robergarc (24 Ago 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> ¿Pero entonces esto?
> 
> Nº adjudicación directa:S2012R337600100207
> Presentación de ofertas:REGISTRO GENERAL DELEGACIÓN AEAT EN ASTURIAS
> ...



Un trastero en Avilés, en gestión directa. No presenta cargas y por tanto la valoración es el "tipo". Usted puede ofertar la cantidad que considere, si bien por debajo de un porcentaje de la valoración, no considerarán su oferta. 

Que no sea primera licitación significa que el tipo o la valoración es del 75% del que era en primera. Es decir, que se ha bajado el tipo porque en primera no acudió nadie o nadie presentó ofertas tales que la "mesa" considerara.


----------



## robergarc (24 Ago 2012)

Por cierto, que no lo he dicho, infinitas gracias a El Secretario, por este maravilloso hilo.

Es un forero impagable.


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Ago 2012)

Parece que no se mueve mucho el mercado de las subastas. Desde que el secretario abrio el hilo me parece que las subastas que hay en activo son las mismas.


----------



## El Secretario (27 Ago 2012)

robergarc dijo:


> Un trastero en Avilés, en gestión directa. No presenta cargas y por tanto la valoración es el "tipo". Usted puede ofertar la cantidad que considere, si bien por debajo de un porcentaje de la valoración, no considerarán su oferta.
> 
> Que no sea primera licitación significa que el tipo o la valoración es del 75% del que era en primera. Es decir, que se ha bajado el tipo porque en primera no acudió nadie o nadie presentó ofertas tales que la "mesa" considerara.



Buenas noches.

Disculpen el retraso. Quiero hacer nueva vida, pasar página en muchos terrenos y dejaré el foro un tiempo. Gracias a todos de verdad por participar. Me dejo muchas cosas en el tintero, pero el tronco, la columna vertebral, casi está formada. 

Matizo esta noticia. Que no es 1ª licitación significa que puedes poner en gestión directa el precio que quieras. El 99% de gestión directa es así, pero no en todas. 

Pongo un ejemplo. 

Un piso que salió en Hacienda por 14 Millones de pesetas. Nadie se lo quedó, *pero la mesa no quiso ponerlo en segunda subasta al 75% del valor y retiró el lote*. 

Raras veces pasa, pero alguna lo hace. Entonces Hacienda lo pone en Gestión Directa, pero está obligada a ponerlo al precio mínimo de la 1ª licitación y no admite otro precio. Es decir, los 14 millones,

Como nadie puso un duro, lo vuelven a poner en subasta otra vez. Entonces la mesa acepta segunda subasta. Tampoco va nadie. 

Así que lo mete de nuevo en Gestión directa, pero esta vez sí con un precio mínimo. 

Me lo quedé yo por 7 millones de pesetas. La pega es que era renta antigua. La inquilina, que estaba desde el año 47 se murió a los 8 años y me quedó un piso céntrico, un ático en una casa bastante señorial. Eso sí, al año ganaba...después de gastos unos 100 euros, si no había derrama, claro. 

Eso significa que no es 1ª licitación cuando está en gestión directa. Si es un trastero, con un 50% o menos vale. 


Bien, hay dos temas importantes donde se puede ganar mucho dinero: el sobrante, que es complicado, y para especialistas y parar una subasta. Como dije, esto para vehículos es ideal y puedes adelantarte siempre y cuando se hagan las cosas bien. 

Explicaré a modo de ejemplo de abuelo Cebolleta el tema de parar una subasta. 


Porsche 944 turbo año 87. Sale en subasta por 700.000 euros. La gente oye la palabra Porsche y se vuelve loca, aunque aquello la verdad era un hierro. 

Era por el 98. Tendría el coche 11 años. Estaba depositado en el Almacén Municipal de Salou. En el juzgado salía por una sanción de tráfico. 

Como sabría que en la subasta habría cola, averiguo la cuantía de lo que debe. Era por no tener seguro y le cayó el mínimo, unas 25.000 pesetas. El hombre no se había presentado.

ASí que me voy a ver al dueño. La dirección está en el expediente y era del mismo Salou. 

Voy a su casa. Vive en una portería. Me abre y le pregunto por el Porsche. Le digo que qué piensa hacer y me dice que no tiene un duro, que so subasten si quiere. Le ofrezco 150.000 por él y me dice todo contento que vale!. Al menos eso se gana. 

Lo cierto es que era un hombre muy simpático, de avanzada edad (te encuentras de todo), me explicó como se follaba a una cubana de 18 años que trabajaba en una tienda cerca de allí. Ella se ofreció a limpiar el polvo y él le metió mano, se hizo la sorprendida, pero luego accedió y el hombre muy gráficamente me contaba cómo al correrse se mordía la mano para no chillar. 

Huelga decir que desde su casa me fui a la tienda a conocerla y hasta ahí puedo leer. :cook:

Pero vamos al grano. El coche tenía la aleta delantera un poco dañada, pero vamos, estaba de lo demás bastante bien. Su mujer viuda era la titular de la portería, pero a él le dajaban estar por caridad y por 4 recados que hacía. Era verdaderamente pobre en un piso de prestao. 

Le pregunté el porqué del porsche, y me dijo que una máquina le cortó tres dedos (efectivamente le faltaban de una mano) y que le dieron 3 millones de pesetas. Así que se compró el Porsche porque era el su vida. 

Esto que estoy contando, de gente que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza y se gasta todo en un capricho hay a patadas. El buen hombre lo disfrutó hasta que no pudo pagar el seguro y la fastidió. 

Bien, ¿Cómo actuar?. Ir primero a tráfico, hacer los papeles y luego con la titularidad del bien en la mano, ir al juzgado y depositar el dinero que se debe. Así se deja sin efectos la subasta. 

Los subasteros irán a preguntar por el coche y la oficial con cara ufana le dirá que se ha suspendido. 


Cosas a tomar en cuenta: 

Las cargas las tienes que pagar todas. Aunque aquí actúas como tercer poseedor si no se dice lo contrario. 

Siempre primero adquirir el título de propiedad y luego pagar, nunca al revés. Si pagas y luego el tío no firma te quedas sin dinero! :cook:

Si miráis un barco, un coche o cualquier otra cosa, donde la deuda no sea mucha, siempre se puede llegar a un acuerdo con el propietario. Tened en cuenta que ahora no hay un duro ni financiación, así que le puedes estar haciendo un favor. 

Esto se puede ver en el BOE, o en otros boletines donde se publique la subasta. Suele ir la cuantía, y si no se pregunta. 

También tened en cuenta que mucha gente prefiere tirar el pescado antes de venderlo barato. Ejemplos os puedo poner miles. A un hombre le ofrecí 20 millones de las antiguas pesetas por su nuda propiedad y al final no vio un duro. Prefirió perderlo todo antes de llegar a un acuerdo. 

Si se trata de un vehículo a nombre de una empresa disuelta, no importa, siempre encuentras al antiguo Administrador con poderes para transmitirte el bien. Tened en cuenta que muchas empresas están desaparecidas y más con esta crisis. 

Mirad ésto para coches o cosas que realmente valga la pena, si no, dejad que vaya a gestión directa. Ahora nadie se pelea por los inmuebles. Se está mucho más ancho con la crisis y se gestiona mejor lo que hay. No tengáis prisa. Como un cazador paciente, dejad que pase la presa mejor y disparad. 

La persona que sólo tiene una bala apunta mejor. Eso me pasó a mí, si la bala no acierta se acaba el juego. 

¿Tenéis ambición?. Jugad alto. No se hace dinero con negocios si estás abajo del todo, necesitas milagros, y esos milagros los tienes que fabricar tú. 

El tema de las cargas, cómo jugar con ellas, y con patrimonios voluminosos y conflictivos os puede dar el salto. También es un riesgo, pero si calculáis los riesgos, tenéis ganas de luchar, negociar y jugar en las grandes ligas, lo de los coches, los trasteros y demás cosas os tiene que servir de entreno y poco más. No haréis rueda en menos de 10 años si no tenéis una espalda fuerte. Se necesita audacia, y eso también se aprende. 

Lo dicho, dejo el foro durante un tiempo. Gracias a todos por estos ratos en los que he aprendido mucho. Ojalá, esto sirva a alguien, aunque sea para coger una Licencia de Taxi o un estanco y le arregle la vida. Lo que tenéis que tener a mi entender, es mucho optimismo y ganas de comeros el mundo, aunque os digan que es una mierda. La coyuntura es mala, pero no necesariamente hay que seguir a la masa. El dinero está ahí en la calle, sólo hay que ir a cogerlo y para eso hay que entender sus códigos.

Un erudito germano se quedaba alucinado con Venecia por el Siglo X cuando las invasiones germanas llegaron a sus puertas. Una tierra de pantanos, donde no crecía la hierba y sin embargo eran ricos: "Illa gens non arat, non seminat, non vindemiat".

Bien, tengamos pues alma de venecianos. No tenemos dinero, pero podemos tener su espíritu. Ánimo Señores y Suerte a todos. ::

Hasta pronto.


----------



## Don Pedro (28 Ago 2012)

Muchas gracias por compartir tus conocimientos y abrirnos otra nueva vía, ten por seguro que a algunos nos has picado y seguiremos intentando aprender un poco más.

Suerte en tu nueva vida.


----------



## Uriel (28 Ago 2012)

Muchísimas gracias por habernos iluminado las oportunidades que brinda este sector y especialmente por dar a ver que existen otras realidades y si uno quiere puede buscarse la vida dignamente y con éxito, aunque sea fuera de las vías comunes.

Te deseo mucha suerte en tus nuevos proyectos de vida.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (30 Ago 2012)

Una autocaravana en aparente buen estado (lote 21) y un velero (ultimo lote)...

Plan Nacional sobre Drogas - Convocatorias y Reuniones Fondo de bienes decomisados- Subastas


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Ago 2012)

hablando_en_plata dijo:


> Una autocaravana en aparente buen estado (lote 21) y un velero (ultimo lote)...
> 
> Plan Nacional sobre Drogas - Convocatorias y Reuniones Fondo de bienes decomisados- Subastas




Como sea de las decomisadas a algun narco yo preferiria no meterme...


----------



## Trollaco del copón (30 Ago 2012)

hablando_en_plata dijo:


> Una autocaravana en aparente buen estado (lote 21) y un velero (ultimo lote)...
> 
> 
> ¿No será ésta?


----------



## Chila (30 Ago 2012)

Muchísimas gracias por esta masterclass en capitulos que nos ha ido dando, "el secretario".

Intentaremos sacarle provecho.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Sep 2012)

Una pregunta Sr. Secretario

¿ Alguna vez en las subastas de Hacienda u cualquier otro Organismo, te/ os has/ habeis encontrado con el propietario original del bien subastado ?

Si es asi, ¿ suelen coaccionar-amenazar ?

Por ejemplo, vas y encuentras un Audi ó una Moto, ó un Parking a buen precio y te lo quedas. ¿ Viene luego el antiguo propietario a coaccionarte-amenazarte ?

En caso afirmativo ¿ que nos aconsejas ?ienso:

Gracias por el magnifico Hilo y Saludos.


----------



## Cci (20 Sep 2012)

Ya han sido adjudicados los "famosos" lotes de joyas (salvo las perlas) de la AEAT de Palma...a saber que precio final alcanzaría....

S2.


----------



## duval81 (21 Sep 2012)

¿Alguien se ha animado?

Yo pedí el certificado digital, pero a la hora de hacer el NRC no aparece ninguno de mis bancos. ¿Hay alguna otra alternativa para realizarlo?

Por otra parte, en breve subastan un vehículo en mi comunidad. Si puedo me acercaré hasta allí para ver que se cuece.


----------



## Tiogelito (21 Sep 2012)

Cci dijo:


> Ya han sido adjudicados los "famosos" lotes de joyas (salvo las perlas) de la AEAT de Palma...a saber que precio final alcanzaría....
> 
> S2.



Es verdad, molaría poder ver en algún sitio el precio de adjudicación (o si ha quedado desierto). ¿Para cuando la famosa informatización de las AA.PP.?


----------



## currigrino (21 Sep 2012)

Cci dijo:


> Ya han sido adjudicados los "famosos" lotes de joyas (salvo las perlas) de la AEAT de Palma...a saber que precio final alcanzaría....
> 
> S2.



Voy a hacer una oferta por esta.

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=46161&idBien=0

Si acaso fuera a pisar a alguien, que me avise.

Saludos.


----------



## hinka (21 Sep 2012)

currigrino dijo:


> Voy a hacer una oferta por esta.
> 
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=46161&idBien=0
> 
> ...



¿Te importaria ir comentado lo que vas haciendo?
Gracias


----------



## currigrino (21 Sep 2012)

hinka dijo:


> ¿Te importaria ir comentado lo que vas haciendo?
> Gracias




Pues...

Hasta que no se celebre la subasta, no creo que me resulte conveniente postear nada. Los pasos a seguir están en la misma página de hacienda.

Lo que si puedo prometer es un post después de la fecha de subasta. :

Saludos.


----------



## Cci (22 Sep 2012)

La verdad que estaría muy bien un post de como ha ido la subasta a posteriori Currigrino, se agradecería , sobre todo para ver sobre que precios andan en las adjudicaciones directas. 

Yo no pujo todavia por nada, en mi comunidad hay muy poca cosa, pisos perdidos de la mano de dios, garajes y algún que otro local a precios de burbuja. 

He estado también echando un vistazo a las subastas de la seg social, del gobierno autonómico....y de momento no hay nada interesante para mi. Si he de contar un caso que salió en la prensa. Subasta en juzgados (salvo que te dirijas al tablón y domines un poco el tema bastante complicado enterarse gracias a esta nuestra administración) saca a subasta un piso cerca de mi domicilio, precio de adjudicación, creo recordar, 96000 euros ::, precio de "mercado" entorno a 200.000 euros....ese si que hizo el agosto. No hay manera posible de conocer las subastas judiciales salvo ir presencialmente a los tablones?joder....que algunos trabajamos y no tenemos tiempo de acercarnos :´(

S2


----------



## GwendyP (22 Sep 2012)

.. Ya sabes que los procedimientos y todo lo relacionado con este mundillo, cuanto mas OPACO mejor. No conviene abrir a la masa estas subastas, que si son publicas pero hay una serie de trabas que se han ido "sedimentando' a lo largo de muuuuucho tiempo, y una parte de abogados, judicatura, secretarios, administrativos, etc. funcionando como casta que se lucran. La maquinaria esta muy bien engrasada.

La unica forma de "progresar en la rueda" es dedicando muucho tiempo. No hay otra forma.

Lo de la ley de trasparencia... otro dia lo tratamos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## rory (22 Sep 2012)

hablando_en_plata dijo:


> Una autocaravana en aparente buen estado (lote 21) y un velero (ultimo lote)...
> 
> Plan Nacional sobre Drogas - Convocatorias y Reuniones Fondo de bienes decomisados- Subastas



Creo que ha pasado el plazo.


----------



## duval81 (25 Sep 2012)

Bueno pues hoy he ido físicamente a mi primera subasta.

2 viviendas, 1 nave y 1 coche. 

Una de las casas anuladas porque se pagó lo que se debía (eso creo). La otra vivienda y la nave quedaron desiertas, y en el coche hubo movimiento.

En la sala éramos 17 personas, constituyeron depósito cinco o seis, y luego se vio que por internet había otros 12-14 acreditados.

Peugeot 206 HDI del 2006 con 150.000 km. Precio de salida 2.000. Acabó en 3.200 (que no es barato). Una puja en sala (un paisano con un taller que pujó 2.600) y el resto por internet.

10 minutos y todos para casa. Espero que no sea mi última vez y asista a subastas más "animadas".


Por cierto pregunta, ¿forma de constituir un NRC desde un banco que no aparece en la lista?


----------



## Enterao (27 Sep 2012)

la gente sube la puja y acaba pagando de mas por mierda que no sabe ni como esta..ese peugeot no vale mas de 1000 euros .


----------



## hinka (27 Sep 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Bueno pues hoy he ido físicamente a mi primera subasta.
> 
> 2 viviendas, 1 nave y 1 coche.
> 
> ...



Hola
Tengo una pregunta que igual me puedes responder.
Lo que fueron a la sala y no ganaron. 
Los que constituyeron el deposito. ¿Les devolvieron el dinero cuando finalizo?
Un saludo


----------



## Don Pedro (7 Oct 2012)

Hola,

Os cuento mi primera experiencia en este oscuro mundo de las subastas.

En principio y siguiendo los consejos del creador del post me decanté por una adjudicación directa de hacienda:

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47831

La vivienda está en un pueblo dejado de la mano de dios y el único interés que tenía para mi era ver como funciona el sistema. Ni siquiera se si hubiese podido venderla con alguna rentabilidad, pero la inversión era tan baja que tampoco creo que perdiese dinero.

Lo primero que hago es buscar con google map y lqa página del catastro y veo que la vivienda está en el centro del pueblo.

Aprovechando que tenía que pasar a unos 15 kilómetros del pueblo, me acerco a verla físicamente y compruebo, como era de esperar, que es una casa vieja que la parte trasera ya está empezando a caerse. Se encuentra entre el ayuntamiento y otra vivienda en el mismo estado de conservación. Lo fundamental para mi es que no está habitada.

El tercer paso fue acercarme a hacienda a informarme, pero casualmente no había nadie de los que llevaban el tema.

Seguidamente pedí una nota simple al registro, a través de internet, por la que me cobraron algo más de 10 € y en menos de 24 horas la recibí por correo electrónico. En la misma no aparecían cargas y figuraban los propietarios. Buscando con google el nombre de los propietarios me aparecen varias notificaciones de apertura de expedientes sancionadores de varias CCAA, lo que me dice que el propietario el un "vivales" de los que van dejando "pufos" por todas partes.

Seguidamente me puse manos a la obra para que mi DNI, mi ordenador, hacienda y mi banco se entendieran para poder hacer el depósito (2 días antes de la finalización del plazo). A continuación presenté una oferta por algo más del 30% de la valoración.

Pasados unos días del fin de plazo para presentar las ofertas intento ponerme en contacto con el teléfono que figura en la publicación de la adjudicación directa sin conseguir que me contesten. Después de intentarlo durante 4-5 días, incluso llamando a la centralita de hacienda y no conseguir que me cojan el teléfono, les mando un correo electrónico del que aun estoy esperando respuesta.

Intento recuperar el depósito y después de varias intentonas me dice que está bloqueado. Al día siguiente (ya habrían pasado más de 10 días de la fecha límite para presentar ofertas) veo que la vivienda está adjudicada y mi depósito sigue bloqueado, por lo que pienso que podría habérmelo adjudicado y vuelvo a mandar otro correo para que me informen, con el mismo resultado de la vez anterior.

Finalmente el día 26 pude recuperar mi depósito y mi tranquilidad.

Conclusión, si antes de que empiecen los recortes serios en la administración esto funciona así de mal, cualquiera se atreve a hacer un depósito importante dentro de unos meses, cuando los funcionarios, aparte de cabreados estén bajo mínimos.

En cualquier caso, seguiré ojeando la web, por si sale algún terrenillo rustico por poco dinero.

Saludos


----------



## Don Pedro (7 Oct 2012)

Por cierto, tengo ganas de pasar a ver alguna subasta de la SS, a ver si saco mejor impresión que con las de hacienda. El problema es disponer de tiempo el día que se celebre.

Saludos


----------



## K... (9 Oct 2012)

Interesantísimo hilo. Gracias Sr. Secretario. 

Es una pena que no continue con sus lecciones porque hay petróleo en cada palabra que ha dejado escrita en este hilo. Entiendo que es información demasiado valiosa como para "reagarla", y creo que no se debe dar todo masticado, hay que dar un empujón pero no arrastrar, el que quiera aprender debe esforzarse, así las lecciones se aprenden de verdad. 

Le recomiendo encarecidamente que publique ese libro que tiene en el cajón, estoy seguro que será un éxito. No solo por la información sino por las anécdotas.

De nuevo gracias y le deseo todo lo mejor. Este hilo me ha recordado la primera vez que entré en burbuja.info. Para mí fue una "revelación", y este hilo me ha hecho sentir lo mismo.

Saludos.

K.


----------



## Hannibal (9 Oct 2012)

Lamento llegar tan tarde a este hilo del sr. secretario y sobre todo, que no siga compartiendo experiencias y conocimientos de este tipo.

Aprovechoi para exponer una duda; a qué se refiere exactamente lo siguiente? Entiendo que yo estaría comprando el 25% de la titularidad de la finca... pero quién la compraría si con eso no puedes hacer nada hasta que el otro 75% se decida a vender?

PORCENTAJE EMBARGADO Y QUE ES OBJETO DE ENAJENACIÓN : 25% DE LA FINCA


----------



## Chila (9 Oct 2012)

Hannibal dijo:


> Lamento llegar tan tarde a este hilo del sr. secretario y sobre todo, que no siga compartiendo experiencias y conocimientos de este tipo.
> 
> Aprovechoi para exponer una duda; a qué se refiere exactamente lo siguiente? Entiendo que yo estaría comprando el 25% de la titularidad de la finca... pero quién la compraría si con eso no puedes hacer nada hasta que el otro 75% se decida a vender?
> 
> PORCENTAJE EMBARGADO Y QUE ES OBJETO DE ENAJENACIÓN : 25% DE LA FINCA



Por eso este tipo de subasta/adjudicaciones, no son de interés, en principio.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Oct 2012)

Hannibal dijo:


> Aprovechoi para exponer una duda; a qué se refiere exactamente lo siguiente? Entiendo que yo estaría comprando el 25% de la titularidad de la finca... pero quién la compraría si con eso no puedes hacer nada hasta que el otro 75% se decida a vender?



Y tanto que puedes hacer algo con un 1% de una finca: ir a un juzgado y solicitar la venta (por subasta pública) del total de la propiedad para llevarte tu parte en efectivo. Previo a eso puedes negociar, con la parte mayoritaria, la venta de tu parte a un precio "generoso" para no tener que solicitar la subasta.

Si, es propio de gente con pocos principios pero existen. En mi familia sufrimos el ataque de una de estas sanguijuelas y por falta de líquido se acabó subastando a 50% del precio de mercado lo que formaba nuestra principal patrimonio.


----------



## currigrino (9 Oct 2012)

Señores: AL final, después de indagar sobre la pieza de joyería por la que pensaba presentar postura, he decidido no presentarme a esa adjudicación directa. Cuando tenga mas tiempo os explico con detalle esta decisión.

Saludos.


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Oct 2012)

A ver si animamos esto un poco. Aqui va el enlace de una subasta proxima: 

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob..../subastaBienes.faces?idLiclote=49786&idBien=0

La verdad es que me podria medio interesar. Es casi de un vecino mio aunque no lo conozco personalmente y no tengo ni idea de cual puede ser la causa de que lleguen a sacar esto a subasta.

El tema es que no es adjudicacion directa que es lo que recomendaba el autor del hilo para empezar. Una duda que tengo: ¿ en las subastas se puede hacer una oferta por debajo del precio de salida como en las AD o lo minimo es el precio de partida que pone en la pagina ?


----------



## K... (10 Oct 2012)

Yo tengo una duda sobre parar una subasta:

Veo un coche en AD que me interesa y contacto con el propietario. Le compro el coche y hacemos el cambio de titular. El coche está sin cargas pero se llevó a subasta para pagar una deuda del propietario. ¿Respondo yo ahora por esa deuda? ¿Es legal que el propietario venda ese coche? ¿Cuales son las cargas que el nuevo propietario tiene que afrontar?

Muchas gracias anticipadas por las respuestas.


----------



## duval81 (23 Oct 2012)

K... dijo:


> Yo tengo una duda sobre parar una subasta:
> 
> Veo un coche en AD que me interesa y contacto con el propietario. Le compro el coche y hacemos el cambio de titular. El coche está sin cargas pero se llevó a subasta para pagar una deuda del propietario. ¿Respondo yo ahora por esa deuda? ¿Es legal que el propietario venda ese coche? ¿Cuales son las cargas que el nuevo propietario tiene que afrontar?
> 
> Muchas gracias anticipadas por las respuestas.



Hay un post de El Secretario explicando un ejemplo real que le ocurrió.

Si no recuerdo mal hay que ir con el dueño a que pague la deuda y a la vez hacer el cambio de nombre.

No comprarle el coche sin la garantía de que pague la deuda y consecuentemente se pare la subasta.

En caso contrario, correrías el riesgo de que no pagara la deuda y tu "nuevo" coche se subastara.


----------



## duval81 (23 Oct 2012)

¿Alguien sabe cómo se hace un NRC si tu banco no está entre los que salen en la web de la aeat?

¿Hay alguna cuenta a la que hacer una transferencia/ingreso? Me suena que sí pero no la encuentro.


----------



## El Secretario (25 Oct 2012)

Don Pedro dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Os cuento mi primera experiencia en este oscuro mundo de las subastas.
> 
> ...



Buenos días a todos!!. 

Cuando pueda contestaré encantado a vuestras preguntas. Mañana por la noche a poder ser. Aprovechad en preguntar lo que queráis. Contestaré las que hay y las que pongáis con mucho gusto. 

Gracias por contar tu experiencia Don Pedro. Has dado con un funcionario inútil, es mala suerte pero suele pasar, sobre todo en delegaciones pequeñas. En las grandes es más difícil. En Cataluña dudo que te hubiera pasado. En Barcelona y en Tarragona ya te digo que no.

En fin, pregunta: ¿Alguno de vosotros ha quebrado la subasta del estanco en Barcelona?, ::::

Ya tengo estanco!!!!:Baile::Baile::cook:

La gestión directa de los derechos del estanco se abrieron a los 15 días hábiles del término del plazo. Se adjudicó por 100.000 euros. Yo puse 85.000.


Vale, no me lo quedo en un principio. Lo bueno señores: es que *no necesitaba poner depósito*. Tomad nota los que veáis un engorro tener que depositar. En Barcelona y en algunos otros sitios no necesitas depositar salvo que digan lo contrario en lotes especiales, como una casa de Pedralbes. 

El caso es que ayer me llaman de Barcelona (tenía como 10 llamadas perdidas), era de la Agencia Tributaria, el jefe de la sección, que está en la plaza Letamendi (pedazo edificio), me dice que el Señor que se lo quedaba no podía reunir el dinero y que han decidido dejármelo a mí por los 85.000 euros. 

Así que nada, ya estoy mirando locales en la zona de la Rambla de Poblenou.

Ya os iré contando. Firmo mañana la notificación y tengo quince días hábiles (sin contar sábados y Domingos), para poner el dinero y cumplir con los requisistos, entre otros, certificado de penales!!. (lo pide la Administración del tabaco). 

Saludos y Suerte a todos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Oct 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> Buenos días a todos!!.
> 
> Cuando pueda contestaré encantado a vuestras preguntas. Mañana por la noche a poder ser. Aprovechad en preguntar lo que queráis. Contestaré las que hay y las que pongáis con mucho gusto.
> 
> ...



Es un placer volver a tenerle por aqui...

Le replanteo una pregunta que ya le realice hace un par de meses...8:

En algúna subasta organizada por Hacienda, SS, Ayuntamientos, Juzgados etc.., a la hora de pujar por un bien ¿ ha padecido algún caso de Acoso-Coacción por parte del Propietario del bien subastado ?...ienso:

P. ejemplo: Veo un Audi, que esta bien de precio y tal...¿ puede venir el antiguo propietario ó alguien de su entorno a "Aconsejarme" :rolleye:, que me olvide del Tema, para así quedar desierta la subasta ?..8:

Estaria bien, que diera algunos consejos a los novatos para torear estos inconvenientes...

Gracias y Felicidades por la transacción realizada...


----------



## TorNO (25 Oct 2012)

Nos alegramos de tu regreso, secretario.

En relación al estanco que mencionas, de los 85k que tendrás que poner se descuenta el importe que ya ha pagado el que ha quebrado la subasta o ese dinero directamente se pierde.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (25 Oct 2012)

Enhorabuena por la adquisición, Secretario :

Yo tengo una duda sobre las tasaciones de los bienes a la venta.
Estoy estudiando la posibilidad de comprar unos lotes de una empresa en liquidación y entre las chuminadas que quiero comprar, hay algunas que están a un precio razonable, pero hay otras cosas que tienen un precio más caro que si fuera nuevo o mas caro que lo que costó.

Ya no hay forma de conseguir esos artículos, por lo que me interesa comprarlos. ¿Hay algún procedimiento ordinario para indicar que ese bien tiene mal el precio? 

Muchas gracias


----------



## Don Pedro (25 Oct 2012)

Me alegro de tenerle de nuevo por aquí y enhorabuena por la adquisición.


----------



## Leño (26 Oct 2012)

Hola Secretario, gracias por el hilo. Me he leído las 18 páginas y me asalta una duda, a ver si eres tan amable: En una subasta de Hacienda de una vivienda con carga hipotecaria soy el adjudicatario por 1000 euros. ¿De qué soy dueño exactamente? me refiero a que si mañana voy a negociar una quita con el banco es posible (supongo que poco probable) que el deudor, milagrosamente, haya reunido el importe de lo que debe y quiera saldar su hipoteca.
Mi pregunta: de quién es la vivienda? del hipotecado o mia? ¿puede hacer eso el hipotecado? no sé si me he explicado, esto es bastante lioso, la verdad.


----------



## El Secretario (27 Oct 2012)

Buenas noches a todos. 

Hoy es Viernes, venía cansado y he estado a punto de no ponerme, pero lo prometido es deuda, así que vamos a contestar las preguntas como buenamente podamos. 

Deciros en un principio que no hay que perder la perspectiva. El hilo se titula "¿Qué puede valer esto?" y es fundamental que lo tengamos siempre presente. 

En definitiva el mecanismo es muy fácil, se trata de comprar a buen precio y venderlo a un precio competitivo. Si veis que una cosa no es lo buena que pensábais no pasa nada, ya vendrán nuevas subastas y puede que mucho mejores. 

Si os sirve de experiencia, os pongo brevemente mi periplo de la última adquisición y así os puede servir de ejemplo. 

1) No tuve que consignar ningún depósito. De hecho todavía no he puesto un duro. Tengo 15 días hábiles después de la Notificación (hoy), así que hasta dentro de tres semanas (no cuentan sábados y Domingos lo puedo depositar).

Si no pone nada en la hoja, no se tiene que efectuar depósito. Es cuestión de la Delegación de cada sitio ponerla o no.

2) Como soy de Tarragona y la subasta en Gestión directa era en Barcelona, *fui al registro de Hacienda de mi ciudad*, y no tuve que recorrer los 100 kms para depositar un papel. 

En Registro me dieron un papel que tuve que rellenar con mis datos, poner el número de expediente de la subasta, el nombre y entregué un sobre con la oferta. Lo entregué el último día de plazo. Antes llamé a Barcelona diciendo que lo iba a hacer así. No hubo problema.

3) Tened en cuenta que abren los sobres a los 15 días a partir del último día de plazo. No cuesta nada llamar y preguntar si te lo has quedado o no. 

Su te lo quedas vas y te notifican, si no, no pasa nada. No has perdido ni tiempo, ni traslados, ni dinero en depósito.

4) Según mi experiencia, mientras más grande es la Delegación, más transparencia y profesionalidad hay. En Barcelona, vas a la Plaza Letamendi, a la octava planta ves las fotocopias de las subastas que hay próximas y puedes chafardear las que han quedado en gestión directa adjudicadas. Me llamó la atención un piso de 175.000 por 40.000. Es la diferencia más bestial que he visto en esos expedientes. No suele ser lo normal tampoco, pero algunos hay. 

El jefe de la Delegación, que debe de ser un Nivel 30 o mínimo 28 en la escala del funcionariado, en otras partes es Dios, aquí es una persona muy accesible y el trato ha sido bastante agradable y humano. Muy colaborador. 

Sobre la Licencia que me he quedado. He preguntado a estanqueros que cómo va la cosa, pero son muy gallegos. Al final me dicen que es muy difícil conseguir una, y más en Barcelona. Puedo ponerla donde quiera dentro de la ciudad, previo permiso del Comisionado del Tabaco de Madrid. 25 años de explotación y puede pasar de padres a hijos. 

Preguntando a un estanquero, con una tienda de tabacos cerca de mi casa, me dice que el precio pagado es el suyo, pero que si la quiero traspasar hace dos o tres llamadas y me gano 40 ó 50.000 euros. Le digo que no puedo venderla hasta pasado 5 años, pero me dice que siempre se puede llegar a un arreglo. Está a mi nombre y la explota otro. Si necesitara el dinero no es malo, aunque es irregular, pero de momento es un dinero que cae cada mes, y la abriré yo. Ya os diré donde cuando lo haga. 

No tengo ni puta idea de tabacos. No he fumado en mi vida y no distingo el tabaco negro del rubio. Estoy por pillar de dependiente a alguien que domine el tema o una rusa jovencita y simpática. Ya miraré. 

Es curioso, pero a veces, te quedas una cosa sin mucho entusiasmo (si sale sale y si no tampoco pasa nada), y cuando te la quedas, ves que es buena sobre todo porque llama gente. Hay mucha gente que duda porque el dinero es miedoso, pero basta que se lo quede alguien para que despierte el interés. Ayer mismo me llamó un subastero también preguntado sobre la Licencia y si la traspasaba. Le hubiera sido muy fácil pujar él también, pero sólo cuando me la he quedado

Hay una cosa en estas 18 páginas que he puesto que para mí es oro, No lo ve mucha gente porque está un poco liada, y hoy he metido la pata hablando con una oficial de Hacienda diciéndole la clave. Nadie se mete, pero precisamente el que esté liado hace bajar mucho el precio. Así que si hay suerte para mí es mucho mejor que el estanco, como 100 veces. 

Ya os explicaré un día en qué consiste. Intentaré quedármelo. Ya os digo que por ahora nadie lo quiere. Por medio hay una mujer divorciada inglesa, un alquiler bajo y largo en duración y hay que enterrar 400.000 euros 2 años y puede que tres, pero es para ganar por lo bajo 2 millones. 

Bien, vamos a por las preguntas, que me parece que me está quedando un post un poco espeso. 






El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Una pregunta Sr. Secretario
> 
> ¿ Alguna vez en las subastas de Hacienda u cualquier otro Organismo, te/ os has/ habeis encontrado con el propietario original del bien subastado ?
> 
> ...



Gracias por sus amables palabras amigo. :


No suele ocurrir el tema de coacciones. Pero os doy varios consejos: 

1) *No comprar una cosa habitada, sea la que sea, que pertenezca a un vecino*. Te convertirás en su enemigo. Si se lo queda el banco no pasa nada, pero tú tienes ojos y cara. Mejor no meterse. 

2) Los propietarios a veces van a la subasta pero raras veces. Excepto algún kinki, la mayoría es gente normal a ver cómo ha quedado. Algunos te recompran lo perdido. Yo he vuelto a vender muchas fincas a antiguos propietarios y todos contentos. 

Un caso real. Horta de Sant Joan. Pueblo de Tarragona pegado a Teruel. Me quedo 6 fincas rústicas de un señor muy pintoresco. Se arruinó poniendo palmeras en el Port Aventura. Decía que a alas argentinas es apasionaban los españoles (iba allí y al Brasil por palmeras). Las fincas eran de su familia y por orgullo las quiso recuperar. No podían ir a su nombre, así que se las puso al nombre del hijo. Me las pagaba a plazos cada semana ó 15 días y le hacía un recibo. Cuando era el último plazo íbamos al Notario. 

Tuvo suerte, porque eso un banco no se lo hace. Si se puede llegar a un acuerdo se llega, y *al antiguo dueño, por decoro siempre se cobra un margen, pero no abusivo*. Es una Ley no escrita que siguen muchos de los que se dedican a esto. 



duval81 dijo:


> ¿Alguien se ha animado?
> 
> Yo pedí el certificado digital, pero a la hora de hacer el NRC no aparece ninguno de mis bancos. ¿Hay alguna otra alternativa para realizarlo?
> 
> Por otra parte, en breve subastan un vehículo en mi comunidad. Si puedo me acercaré hasta allí para ver que se cuece.



Siento no poder ayudarle en eso. Como soy de la vieja guardia, siempre los depósitos los hago en la mesa o en Registro si es menester, pero no de manera electrónica. Iba a preguntarlo hoy, pero se me había olvidado la chuleta. Eso con una llamada lo tiene aclarado. 



Cci dijo:


> La verdad que estaría muy bien un post de como ha ido la subasta a posteriori Currigrino, se agradecería , sobre todo para ver sobre que precios andan en las adjudicaciones directas.
> 
> Yo no pujo todavia por nada, en mi comunidad hay muy poca cosa, pisos perdidos de la mano de dios, garajes y algún que otro local a precios de burbuja.
> 
> ...



Es cierto, y lo que no sabe usted. A veces el anuncio de los tablones desaparece, con lo cual es una subasta de la que no se entera nadie. 

Antes había la obligación de la publicación, pero ahora ni eso, ni siquiera existe la obligación de comunicar la subasta a los acreedores posteriores como pasaba antes. Cada vez hay menos garantías tanto para el deudo, como para realizar una subasta con suficiente transparencia y publicidad. 

Los bancos son los auténticos dueños del Estado mediante el estamento político que tienen a su servicio. Esto es así en todas las escalas. 



Hannibal dijo:


> Lamento llegar tan tarde a este hilo del sr. secretario y sobre todo, que no siga compartiendo experiencias y conocimientos de este tipo.
> 
> Aprovechoi para exponer una duda; a qué se refiere exactamente lo siguiente? Entiendo que yo estaría comprando el 25% de la titularidad de la finca... pero quién la compraría si con eso no puedes hacer nada hasta que el otro 75% se decida a vender?
> 
> PORCENTAJE EMBARGADO Y QUE ES OBJETO DE ENAJENACIÓN : 25% DE LA FINCA



Pues mire, todo depende, pero con la crisis que hay, ya le digo que no pierda el tiempo en porcentajes. Es la ocasión de coger cosas que hace unos años era impensable, y si busca oro, tiene paciencia y olfato, al final puede pillarlo. Sólo tiene que ser más audaz que los demás. Depende del hambre y la ambición de cada uno.

El 19 de Noviembre saco a subasta un Local donde yo tengo una mitad indivisa. Lo tengo desde el 2001 creo recordar (el 50%), y ahora espero quedarme el 100% o que me den dinero. No vale la pena de todas maneras para gente profana.Negocio a medio/largo plazo con problemas. Sólo para muy especialistas. 



K... dijo:


> Yo tengo una duda sobre parar una subasta:
> 
> Veo un coche en AD que me interesa y contacto con el propietario. Le compro el coche y hacemos el cambio de titular. *El coche está sin cargas pero se llevó a subasta para pagar una deuda del propietario*. ¿Respondo yo ahora por esa deuda? ¿Es legal que el propietario venda ese coche? ¿Cuales son las cargas que el nuevo propietario tiene que afrontar?
> 
> Muchas gracias anticipadas por las respuestas.



Vamos a ver, que no lo tenemos claro esto. 

No puede ser que no tenga cargas y vaya a subasta. Es imposible. Si va a subasta es porque se ejecuta un embargo, ergo tiene carga. 

Suponiendo que tiene carga y se subasta, la carga es del propietario, pero la carga grava al coche. Es decir, n*o tienes responsabilidad del crédito, pero afecta al coche* así que te puedes quedar sin él, aunque tu responsabilidad acaba ahí, ya que no eres el deudor. (esto es el Tema famoso que os he explicado como buenamente he podido sobre* el tercer poseedor*). 



TorNO dijo:


> Nos alegramos de tu regreso, secretario.
> 
> En relación al estanco que mencionas, de los 85k que tendrás que poner se descuenta el importe que ya ha pagado el que ha quebrado la subasta o ese dinero directamente se pierde.



No, nunca, aunque en este caso este hombre la ha quebrado sin poner un duro. No hay descuento. 

En subastas judiciales, el segundo en pujar más por la cosa, la que sea, puede reservarse postura en caso de quiebra, pero si quiebra, tiene que ponerlo todo. 

En caso de sobrante, es decir, que haya cubierto deuda y sobre dinero, éste va para el acreedor posterior, si debe a alguien más, o al dueño de la cosa enajenada. 



hablando_en_plata dijo:


> Enhorabuena por la adquisición, Secretario :
> 
> Yo tengo una duda sobre las tasaciones de los bienes a la venta.
> Estoy estudiando la posibilidad de comprar unos lotes de una empresa en liquidación y entre las chuminadas que quiero comprar, hay algunas que están a un precio razonable, pero hay otras cosas que tienen un precio más caro que si fuera nuevo o mas caro que lo que costó.
> ...



Es difícil impugnar una tasación siendo un tercero ajeno a la causa. Es decir, no eres parte, así que no eres nadie para reclamar una nueva tasación. Lamentablemente sin acuerdo con alguna de las partes es imposible.



Leño dijo:


> Hola Secretario, gracias por el hilo. Me he leído las 18 páginas y me asalta una duda, a ver si eres tan amable: En una subasta de Hacienda de una vivienda con carga hipotecaria soy el adjudicatario por 1000 euros. ¿De qué soy dueño exactamente? me refiero a que si mañana voy a negociar una quita con el banco es posible (supongo que poco probable) que el deudor, milagrosamente, haya reunido el importe de lo que debe y quiera saldar su hipoteca.
> Mi pregunta: de quién es la vivienda? del hipotecado o mia? ¿puede hacer eso el hipotecado? no sé si me he explicado, esto es bastante lioso, la verdad.



Muy buenas.* La vivienda es tuya.*

*La deuda es del deudor que la ha contraído y firmado ante Notario. *

*La deuda grava la finca.* 

Tercer poseedor señores!, tercer poseedor!!, no me cansaré de decirlo. Hasta que no lo entendáis no podréis jugar en las grandes ligas. Si tenéis que jugar fuerte tenéis que entender este concepto vital para entender las cargas. 

El deudor lo que puede hacer es pagar la deuda y salir de morosos y tú hacerle un monumento por pagarte la finca. No sería el primer caso, pero en circunstancias especiales como por ejemplo embargos que gravan varias fincas, te quedas una y el deudor paga el embargo que afectaba a todas. 

Hay más casos, pero si os los explico sólo conseguiré calentaros la cabeza. 

Pues nada, daros las gracias a todos por vuestras amables palabras. Desearos mucho ánimo. Sé lo que es empezar de cero, tener angustia y ver la cosa negra, así que si algo puede ayudar esto a alguien que no encuentre una salida, mucho mejor. No digo que sea fácil, pero una vez conseguido algo, uno se anima y al final es como una droga esto de comprar y vender. Más que fichar en cualquier fábrica de manera monótona. 

Iré pasando, pero de tarde en tarde. Mínimo una vez a la Semana si hay alguna cuestión. Este Lunes ó Martes si hay algo.

Antes de hacer nada pensad que la clave está en la información y en abriros a la gente. *Tened contactos y sed generosos con las personas.* Esto te abre caminos. Colaborad con otros si no tenéis fuerza y dejad que la última peseta se la gane otro. Con esta filosofía es mucho más fácil triunfar que siendo desconfiado y huraño con el que tenemos al lado. Si la gente nota que pueden confiar en ti y tienes generosidad, se te pegarán como moscas y querrán hacer negocios contigo. Aparte de que serás mucho más feliz. 

Perdonad por las faltas. 

Saludos a todos y mucha suerte amigos!! ::


----------



## Leño (27 Oct 2012)

Gracias por tus respuestas, Secre. Me encantan estos follones. Se me ocurre otra preguntilla: En el caso de ser el adjudicatario de una vivienda, es cierto que el juzgado ha de darme la Posesión para poder entrar en ella sin ser allanamiento? es esto sencillo de conseguir?
Por otro lado, bicheando por el ciberespacio he encontrado el blog de Tristán (Tristán el subastero) en Rankia, que seguro conoces: Las subastas, esa selva y me he hecho ya un lío completo. Según entiendo al leer, al adjudicatario de una vivienda le dice bien clarito que la carga hipotecaria es suya, y además añade que el banco no negocia (aquí dependerá de muchos factores, como tú bien dices). Si tienes ganas échale un vistacillo al enlace que he puesto, porque (a mi juicio) está diciendo cosas muy distintas a las que tú comentas.
Un saludo y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## temis2011 (27 Oct 2012)

Leño dijo:


> Gracias por tus respuestas, Secre. Me encantan estos follones. Se me ocurre otra preguntilla: En el caso de ser el adjudicatario de una vivienda, es cierto que el juzgado ha de darme la Posesión para poder entrar en ella sin ser allanamiento? es esto sencillo de conseguir?
> Por otro lado, bicheando por el ciberespacio he encontrado el blog de Tristán (Tristán el subastero) en Rankia, que seguro conoces: Las subastas, esa selva y me he hecho ya un lío completo. Según entiendo al leer, al adjudicatario de una vivienda le dice bien clarito que la carga hipotecaria es suya, y además añade que el banco no negocia (aquí dependerá de muchos factores, como tú bien dices). Si tienes ganas échale un vistacillo al enlace que he puesto, porque (a mi juicio) está diciendo cosas muy distintas a las que tú comentas.
> Un saludo y gracias de nuevo.



No está diciendo lo mismo, el Secretario siempre ha dicho que tú cuando compras un bien en subasta, compras el bien, la carga no es tuya porque no la has firmado tú y por lo tanto no te toca pagarla, pero sigue gravando el bien, por lo que el segundo ejecutante la puede volver a sacar a subasta o bien tú llegar a un acuerdo con él para pagar la carga y poder levantarla.

Muy interesante el post de Rankia. 

Pero de todas formas me parece que se está montando demasiado lío ese hombre por 10.000 €. Si compra un inmueble por 10.000 € sólo puede perder eso, no?? no sería más inteligente dejar que salga la segunda subasta y ver lo que pasa, en vez de seguir gastando dinero ahí.:


----------



## Arcano (27 Oct 2012)

Jope, esto no lo había visto yo antes. :

Que grande el Secre. :Aplauso:


----------



## Leño (27 Oct 2012)

Otra caso que me viene a la mente. Sólo existe una carga, que es la hipotecaria, de supongamos 100.000 euros, y el banco ejecuta la hipoteca al no poder cobrarse del deudor ni del tercer poseedor, y se remata en subasta por 120.000 euros. En este caso en que hay un remanente de 20.000 euros, antes de ver el Tercer Poseedor un duro, el banco se cobra cuotas pendientes?, intereses de demora? y costas judiciales a cargo de este remanente?


----------



## Arcano (27 Oct 2012)

Leño dijo:


> Otra caso que me viene a la mente. Sólo existe una carga, que es la hipotecaria, de supongamos 100.000 euros, y el banco ejecuta la hipoteca al no poder cobrarse del deudor ni del tercer poseedor, y se remata en subasta por 120.000 euros. En este caso en que hay un remanente de 20.000 euros, antes de ver el Tercer Poseedor un duro, el banco se cobra cuotas pendientes?, intereses de demora? y costas judiciales a cargo de este remanente?



¿No se supone que en el monto de la hipoteca liquidada ya iría incluido todo eso, tanto cuotas, como intereses y demás? Lo que sobrase supongo que debería ser para el tercer poseedor que era el dueño del bien en ese momento.


----------



## Leño (28 Oct 2012)

Arcano dijo:


> ¿No se supone que en el monto de la hipoteca liquidada ya iría incluido todo eso, tanto cuotas, como intereses y demás? Lo que sobrase supongo que debería ser para el tercer poseedor que era el dueño del bien en ese momento.



Esta es la duda que tengo. Yo creo que no, por lo que interpreto de mis lecturas ciberespaciales, pero esperemos al sabio!


----------



## currigrino (29 Oct 2012)

currigrino dijo:


> Voy a hacer una oferta por esta.
> 
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=46161&idBien=0
> 
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------------

Os explico brevemente porqué no hice oferta por esta pieza:

Me puse a buscar por la red la empresa "lapis inversiones", y encontré este enlace:

La Agencia Tributaria presenta a subasta un 'tesoro' valorado inicialmente en 750.000 euros

En el que pude pude leer: "tiene de administrador único a *Henri Eplikdjian*"

Y, oh!, sorpresa!: La tasación del broche estaba realizada por *Diane Eplikdjian*

Dado lo cual, El "docu mento" con el precio consignado, no era una tasación independiente como yo pensaba, sinó el catálogo de precios de la joyería quebrada.

Entre eso, y la lectura de este hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/82907-comprar-diamantes.html Me dí cuenta de que estaba pensando en buscarme un problema, así que desistí de pujar por esta pieza, por la pensaba ofrecer alrededor de 2.000E.

Seguiremos buscando


----------



## Maravedi (3 Nov 2012)

fantastico hilo y apasionante mundo


----------



## Don Pedro (5 Nov 2012)

Muy buenas, 

En el caso de quedarte con cualquier inmueble que no sea vivienda (casa en ruinas, trastero, finca rustica, etc.), pero que tenga una puerta con cerradura, ¿Es necesario pedir al juzgado la ocupación para entrar?

Saludos


----------



## Leño (12 Nov 2012)

Leyendo esta noticia me he acordado del Secretario. Por cierto, nos tiene muy abandonados últimamente!
Los estancos se adjudicarán mediante subasta en vez de hacerlo por concurso | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## hinka (14 Nov 2012)

Tenia pensado ir a las subastas de la seguridad social.
¿Alguno ha ido?


----------



## sada (26 Nov 2012)

interesante hilo


----------



## duval81 (26 Nov 2012)

hinka dijo:


> Tenia pensado ir a las subastas de la seguridad social.
> ¿Alguno ha ido?



Yo fui una vez a ver qué se cocía.

La gente sólo fue a pujar por un 206 que se subastaba, los inmuebles desiertos.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (26 Nov 2012)

Pues el piso que iniciaba este interesante hilo no se ha adjudicado. Según pone en la AEAT ha habido insuficiencia de ofertas.

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=46274


----------



## scratch (27 Nov 2012)

Voy a aportar mi granito de arena. Algunos enlaces donde podemos encontrar subastas.

Agencia Tributaria - Subastas

http://www.seg-social.es/Internet_1/Lanzadera/index.htm?URL=5

Plan Nacional sobre Drogas - Convocatorias y Reuniones - Fondo de bienes decomisados - Subastas

Subastas y anuncios abintestato: Ministerio de Hacienda y Administraciones Públicas

*EDITO PARA AÑADIR *
Legislacin de la Comunidad de Madrid

Por otro lado, me gustaría hacer un llamamiento a vuestra conciencia en cuanto a las implicaciones morales y éticas que derivan de ofertar por un bien enajenado, recordad que muchos bienes son embargados a personas a las que ya no les queda nada y probablemente estén en la ruina.


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Nov 2012)

A ver que os parece este: 

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=51221&idBien=0

Pone que existe un contrato de arrendamiento y por las fotos parece ser que se trata de Correos con lo cual no deberia ser moroso. Dependiendo de la cuota del alquiler y del precio final de la adjudicacion quizas se pueda obtener una buena rentabilidad.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (27 Nov 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> A ver que os parece este:
> 
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=51221&idBien=0
> 
> Pone que existe un contrato de arrendamiento y por las fotos parece ser que se trata de Correos con lo cual no deberia ser moroso. Dependiendo de la cuota del alquiler y del precio final de la adjudicacion quizas se pueda obtener una buena rentabilidad.



7000€ creo que sería una oferta aceptable. 

El alquiler será de unos 300€/mes por lo que supone las rentas de dos años.

Entiendo que, si está sin cargas, puede ser un buena inversión.


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Nov 2012)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> 7000€ creo que sería una oferta aceptable.
> 
> El alquiler será de unos 300€/mes por lo que supone las rentas de dos años.
> 
> Entiendo que, si está sin cargas, puede ser un buena inversión.





Eso seria una rentabilidad de un 50% anual. Tampoco hace falta tanto... con un 10% ya me conformaria.


----------



## Ponent09 (28 Nov 2012)

Un saludo a todos.

Me he leído el hilo un par de veces, y tengo una duda muy básica: ¿por qué se embarga un inmueble si no hay cargas?

ejemplo: https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=46605&idBien=0

aunque hay muchos, casi el 50%.


----------



## Don Pedro (28 Nov 2012)

Ponent09 dijo:


> Un saludo a todos.
> 
> Me he leído el hilo un par de veces, y tengo una duda muy básica: ¿por qué se embarga un inmueble si no hay cargas?
> 
> ...



Lo que yo entiendo es que se embarga por una deuda impagada y lo que se obtiene es para pagarla, pero eso no quita que tenga otras deudas (cargas), alguna de ellas no afectara al bien que se subasta pero otras si (lo que el Secre ha explicado como cargas anteriores y posteriores).

Supongo que otros foreros lo podran explicar mejor.


----------



## scratch (28 Nov 2012)

Don Pedro dijo:


> Lo que yo entiendo es que se embarga por una deuda impagada y lo que se obtiene es para pagarla, pero eso no quita que tenga otras deudas (cargas), alguna de ellas no afectara al bien que se subasta pero otras si (lo que el Secre ha explicado como cargas anteriores y posteriores).
> 
> Supongo que otros foreros lo podran explicar mejor.



Yo me he hecho la misma pregunta, y la respuesta símple que se me ha ocurrido es que sean embargos por deudas con Hacienda (IVA, IRPF, sanciones, etc) o con otro organismo, que no implica que el bien este hipotecado.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Nov 2012)

Ponent09 dijo:


> Un saludo a todos.
> 
> Me he leído el hilo un par de veces, y tengo una duda muy básica: ¿por qué se embarga un inmueble si no hay cargas?
> 
> ...



Una cosa es una hipoteca o unos impuestos de IBI o lo que sea, donde las deudas están asociadas al inmueble, y sea quien sea el propietario deberá pagarlas. Y otra son deudas genéricas de una persona, por las que se le embargan sus bienes por ejemplo su casa.

Respuesta: se embarga la casa, aunque no tenga cargas, porqué el moroso es el propietario original.


----------



## hinka (28 Nov 2012)

El caso es que he visto algo que me interesa, en realidad es más bien para ver como va el asunto, en las subastas de la aeat.
Y si se da el caso y hay suerte.....

El lote en concreto es el siguiente:

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....staLotes.faces?idEnajenacion=004R15760201202S

Os comento un poco mis andanzas.
1º Llamo a la aeat a la delegacion que viene en el anuncio.
Para que me atienda el funcionario que lleva el asunto me ha costado 2 días con un número indeterminado de llamadas :-(
Me indica que para ver el coche tengo que llamar a un nº de tlf que es lo tiene en deposito.

2º Llamo al tlf en cuestión. La persona que lleva el asunto no esta. Pues nada otros 2 días para localizarlo.
No hace falta que le diga cual quiero ver, en subasta hay 4. Me dice directamente si es por el mercedes.
Me indica que le deje mi nombre y tlf pues va a poner un día y una hora para que la gente interesada pase a verlo.

3º Y ahora estoy en stand by......


----------



## hinka (28 Nov 2012)

Y si alguno se anima.... Venga que no tiene minimo de adjudicación...
https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=51390


----------



## hinka (28 Nov 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Eso seria una rentabilidad de un 50% anual. Tampoco hace falta tanto... con un 10% ya me conformaria.



Sin animo de criticar, y solo con animo constructivo 
El local esta donde dios perdió los zapatos. Ese local vale lo que dure el
contrato con correos. Ni más ni menos.
¿Por cuanto esta firmado ese contrato?
¿Cuanto es el importe del alquiler?

Yo antes de nada miraria eso. Sin esos datos la operación no la veo viable.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Nov 2012)

hinka dijo:


> Sin animo de criticar, y solo con animo constructivo
> El local esta donde dios perdió los zapatos. Ese local vale lo que dure el
> contrato con correos. Ni más ni menos.
> ¿Por cuanto esta firmado ese contrato?
> ...




No me lo tomo como una critica porque es lo mismo que digo yo. Quizas no me explique bien o es que fui demasiado escueto 

Esta claro que el valor del local es el alquiler con Correos, como se pire Correos lo mas seguro es que no lo vuelvas a alquilar en la vida. Lo que yo decia es que no hace falta que el alquiler equivalga a una rentabilidad anual de un 50%, con que tenga un 10% es suficiente. Pero claro, tampoco vale de nada si el contrato termina en 4 años.


----------



## Ponent09 (29 Nov 2012)

hinka dijo:


> Y si alguno se anima.... Venga que no tiene minimo de adjudicación...
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=51390



Según pone lo tiene el depositario, mal asunto.

Yo veo interesante un Alfa 159 y una Fiat Dobló (ambas son adj. directa en lleida) para el 30/11.


----------



## hinka (29 Nov 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No me lo tomo como una critica porque es lo mismo que digo yo. Quizas no me explique bien o es que fui demasiado escueto
> 
> Esta claro que el valor del local es el alquiler con Correos, como se pire Correos lo mas seguro es que no lo vuelvas a alquilar en la vida. Lo que yo decia es que no hace falta que el alquiler equivalga a una rentabilidad anual de un 50%, con que tenga un 10% es suficiente. Pero claro, tampoco vale de nada si el contrato termina en 4 años.



Efectivamente.
Y ya puestos alguien sabe como se puede saber eso.
Lo de cuanto dura en contrato y cuanto pasa.
Es que hay un piso en Coruña, adjudicacion directa que esta más o menos en el mismo caso tiene un inquilino.


----------



## hinka (29 Nov 2012)

Ponent09 dijo:


> Según pone lo tiene el depositario, mal asunto.
> 
> Yo veo interesante un Alfa 159 y una Fiat Dobló (ambas son adj. directa en lleida) para el 30/11.



Si supongo que seria por eso que nadie lo compro en la subasta.
Ademas semejante bicho quien lo mantiene....
Todo un simbolo de la burbuja.


----------



## scratch (29 Nov 2012)

Ponent09 dijo:


> *Según pone lo tiene el depositario*, mal asunto.
> 
> Yo veo interesante un Alfa 159 y una Fiat Dobló (ambas son adj. directa en lleida) para el 30/11.



Aquí tengo yo mis dudas. En unas "ofertas" he visto que el bien se encuentra en depositario, en otras en deudor y en otras en depósito.
Los que los tiene el deudor ni con un palo por wifi, ¿pero los otros? ¿Qué diferencia hay entre depositario y depósito?


----------



## Ponent09 (29 Nov 2012)

scratch dijo:


> Aquí tengo yo mis dudas. En unas "ofertas" he visto que el bien se encuentra en depositario, en otras en deudor y en otras en depósito.
> Los que los tiene el deudor ni con un palo por wifi, ¿pero los otros? ¿Qué diferencia hay entre depositario y depósito?



Yo entendía que depositario y deudor es lo mismo.


----------



## Ponent09 (29 Nov 2012)

A ver, pongo un caso que me interesa realmente.

Pongamos que es un local de valor 300.000€ y cargas 100.000€, está en adjudicación directa sin depósito ni mínimo.

El local mi interesa con lo que asumiría la carga. Si yo presento una oferta de 100.000€ (que al fin y al cabo es lo que voy a tener que pagar si o si) ¿es lo mismo que si presentara una de 1.000€ y luego fuera al banco a abonar la deuda?

Es decir, mi duda es que si presento una oferta de 100.000€, los 100.000€ es para liquidar la deuda y por lo tanto no abono nada más, no?

Lo digo porque si presento una de 1.000€ corro más riesgo de que hagan una oferta superior, y con una de 100.000€ no.


----------



## Tiogelito (29 Nov 2012)

Ponent09 dijo:


> A ver, pongo un caso que me interesa realmente.
> 
> Pongamos que es un local de valor 300.000€ y cargas 100.000€, está en adjudicación directa sin depósito ni mínimo.
> 
> ...



Yo había entendido que te va a costar lo que ofertes por el local (las que tendrás que pagar al Estado), más las deudas que tiene. Luego hay que tener cuidado porque "Los embargos posteriores se alzan, pero las deudas anteriores (ayuntamiento, comunidad, Endesa...) ¿las "heredo"?", como se dice en la página 10 del hilo.


----------



## Ponent09 (29 Nov 2012)

Es decir, que si lo quiero para mí y hago una oferta de 100.000€ (se lo queda hacienda), luego tendré que abonarle al banco la deuda de 100.000€ también, total pagado 200.000€. ¿es correcto?


----------



## Tiogelito (29 Nov 2012)

Ponent09 dijo:


> Es decir, que si lo quiero para mí y hago una oferta de 100.000€ (se lo queda hacienda), luego tendré que abonarle al banco la deuda de 100.000€ también, total pagado 200.000€. ¿es correcto?



Sípp, pero que lo confirme más gente


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Nov 2012)

Si, yo tambien lo entendi asi.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (29 Nov 2012)

Ponent09 dijo:


> Es decir, que si lo quiero para mí y hago una oferta de 100.000€ (se lo queda hacienda), luego tendré que abonarle al banco la deuda de 100.000€ también, total pagado 200.000€. ¿es correcto?



100000€ se los queda hacienda y los otros 100000€ son cargas que tiene el local.

Las cargas que tiene el local son del local, NO son tuyas, por lo que el banco podrá embargar el local pero no podrá exigirte nada más (intereses, etc.)

Lo que decía El Secretario es que esos 100000€ que se le deben al banco pueden negociarse y en vez de 100000€ pagar entre 80-85K€


----------



## scratch (29 Nov 2012)

Ponent09 dijo:


> Yo entendía que depositario y deudor es lo mismo.



Pufff, no lo sé, no lo tengo tan claro. A ver si entra alguien y nos lo puede aclarar. o

*EDITO:* He estado gugleando y, he encontrado ésto

"En general la parte que promueve la subasta nombra un depositario para los bienes muebles, que debería figurar en el edicto de la subasta.

Si no constara conviene consultar con el Juzgado, aunque los bienes siempre estarán en:

· En algún local de quien promueve la subasta

· En el Juzgado

· En poder del demandado

Fuente

Por lo que habrá que hacer averguaciones de quién es el depositario en cada caso.


----------



## Ponent09 (30 Nov 2012)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> 100000€ se los queda hacienda y los otros 100000€ son cargas que tiene el local.
> 
> Las cargas que tiene el local son del local, NO son tuyas, por lo que el banco podrá embargar el local pero no podrá exigirte nada más (intereses, etc.)
> 
> Lo que decía El Secretario es que esos 100000€ que se le deben al banco pueden negociarse y en vez de 100000€ pagar entre 80-85K€



Estamos liándonos un poco me parece, el tema de los 100.000€ debe ser como decíis.

En cuanto a que son cargas del local lo sé, pero en este caso estaba hablando de que me quedo el local por lo que no quiero que me lo embarguen.

Y en cuanto a negociar las cargas piensa que sólo se da en casos de importes muy altos (millones de €), cuando la carga es mucho más alta del valor actual del bien, o por intereses cruzados (que seas un cliente importante para el banco). Hay varios anuncios si buscáis por googles de bufetes que se dedican a la quita de deuda entre otras cosas.


----------



## Ponent09 (30 Nov 2012)

scratch dijo:


> Pufff, no lo sé, no lo tengo tan claro. A ver si entra alguien y nos lo puede aclarar. o
> 
> *EDITO:* He estado gugleando y, he encontrado ésto
> 
> ...



Yo deducí depositario=deudor porque cuando no es así te ponen datos de contacto para ver el vehículo o preguntar, además las fotos cuando está en depositario suelen ser recintos pequeños (parecen garajes privados).


----------



## Tiogelito (30 Nov 2012)

Ponent09 dijo:


> Hay varios anuncios si buscáis por googles de bufetes que se dedican a la quita de deuda entre otras cosas.



Yo no tengo muy buena opinión de los abogados (en general). Así que no recomendaría nunca un bufete, pero allá tú


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (30 Nov 2012)

Ponent09 dijo:


> Estamos liándonos un poco me parece, el tema de los 100.000€ debe ser como decíis.
> 
> En cuanto a que son cargas del local lo sé, pero en este caso estaba hablando de que me quedo el local por lo que no quiero que me lo embarguen.
> 
> Y en cuanto a negociar las cargas piensa que sólo se da en casos de importes muy altos (millones de €), cuando la carga es mucho más alta del valor actual del bien, o por intereses cruzados (que seas un cliente importante para el banco). Hay varios anuncios si buscáis por googles de bufetes que se dedican a la quita de deuda entre otras cosas.



Si te lo quieres quedar deberás pagar 200k. 

Siempre se puede negociar un % de la deuda, lo que dijo El Secretario en mensajes anteriores es que si las cargas son de varios millones de euros las quitas pueden llegar a ser superiores al 50% pero para cantidades pequeñas el margen de negocioación se reducía a un 10-20%.


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Nov 2012)

En cualquier caso, esas quitas hay que negociarlas antes de pujar. Una vez pujado y siendo tuyo el bien ya no tienes nada con lo que negociar.


----------



## BaNGo (30 Nov 2012)

ninfireblade dijo:


> En cualquier caso, esas quitas hay que negociarlas antes de pujar. Una vez pujado y siendo tuyo el bien ya no tienes nada con lo que negociar.



Si estuviera por aquí el secretario te diría que eso no es así, o por lo menos no siempre.


----------



## elperrofarelo (3 Dic 2012)

Que opinas de esto???

Nº adjudicación directa:S2012R227600100501
Presentación de ofertasELEGACION DE LA AEAT (PZ NAVARRA 11 HUESCA)
Fecha límite de presentación de ofertas:03-Dec-2012 a las 23:59
Precio mínimo de adjudicación:No hay precio mínimo de adjudicación
Importe del depósito:222,22 €

Mostrar Más Información
Tipo de Bien Valoración Cargas Localización
Inmueble 223.564,43 € 221.342,23 € Huesca

Tipo de bien:Local comercial
Título Jurídicoleno dominio
Localización:CL/ MAYOR, 43
22700 JACA HUESCA
Inscripción:Registro número 0 de JACA
Tomo: 1151 Libro: 193
Folio: 115 Finca: 9555 Inscripción: 1
Descripción: URBANA: NÚMERO TRES. LOCAL COMERCIAL EN LA PARTE DE EDIFICACION Nº 43 DE LA CALLE MAYOR Y 2 DE LA CALLE GIL BERGES DE JACA. LOCAL COMERCIAL INTEGRADO POR DOS AMBITOS: A) UNO DE ELLOS ESTA EN PLANTA SOTANO Y MIDE 49 METROS Y 83 DECIMETROS CUADRADOS Y B) EL OTRO ESTA EN PLANTA BAJA Y MIDE 94 METROS Y 78 DECIMETROS CUADRADOS. AMBOS AMBITOS SE HALLAN INTERCOMUNICADOS ENTRE SI POR UNA ESCALERA PRIVATIVA INTERIOR.
Información Adicional: Las cargas son: - Hipoteca a favor de Multicaja: 138.160,70 . - Hipoteca a favor de Fincas Duplex SA: 53.425,59 . - Embargo a favor de la Tesorería Gral Seg. Social: 29.755,94 .


----------



## elperrofarelo (3 Dic 2012)

Conozco la zona por ir de veraneo y mi pregunta es si existen posiblidades de negociar con los bancos por esas cantidades.


----------



## Chila (3 Dic 2012)

elperrofarelo dijo:


> Conozco la zona por ir de veraneo y mi pregunta es si existen posiblidades de negociar con los bancos por esas cantidades.



Pero ha bajado mucho el tema del esquí, y el gasto de los que esquian ni te cuento.

Yo no me metería...


----------



## PeterGriffyn (3 Dic 2012)

Lo primero agradecer al autor por crear uno de los mejores hilos del foro, el cual descubrí la semana pasada por casualidad.

Yendo al asunto, siempre escuché que las propiedades tienen que estar libres de cargas para poder transferirse. 
Cómo casamos eso de no asumir (ni liquidar) las deudas afectas a la propiedad con convertirse en terceros poseedores (en virtud de escritura pública además) de la misma?

Respecto a negociar las cargas, que nadie se piense que un banco le va a perdonar 80 mil euros de una hipoteca de 100 mil.


----------



## Tiogelito (3 Dic 2012)

Me da la impresión de que tenemos unas dudas tan básicas, y las respuestas que nos damos intentando ayudar son tan tibias ("yo creo que", "me pareció entender"...) que pareceremos gacelas en un valle de leones...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (3 Dic 2012)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Me da la impresión de que tenemos unas dudas tan básicas, y las respuestas que nos damos intentando ayudar son tan tibias ("yo creo que", "me pareció entender"...) que pareceremos gacelas en un valle de leones...



Cierto, 

El consejo del maestro, antes de que nos dejara en este mar de dudas, fué que empezáramos con cosas pequeñas de importes bajos y que poco a poco fuéramos haciendo bola y cogiendo experiencia. Aunque es tentador lo de empezar con un inmueble no es buena idea, y si tiene cargas "a negociar" directamente suicida.


----------



## scratch (5 Dic 2012)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Me da la impresión de que tenemos unas dudas tan básicas, y las respuestas que nos damos intentando ayudar son tan tibias ("yo creo que", "me pareció entender"...) que pareceremos gacelas en un valle de leones...











EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Cierto,
> 
> El consejo del maestro, antes de que nos dejara en este mar de dudas, fué que empezáramos con cosas pequeñas de importes bajos y que poco a poco fuéramos haciendo bola y cogiendo experiencia. Aunque es tentador lo de empezar con un inmueble no es buena idea, y si tiene cargas "a negociar" directamente suicida.



Como dice EstudianteTesorero mejor empezar con poquito. Un coche, una barca, un lote de ordenadores, etc. Todo de bajo importe, por si sále mal que tengamos las menores pérdidas posibles e ir cogiendo experiencia, las subastas no se van a acabar mañana, ni pretendamos hacernos con un pastizal en 3 meses. ¿Cuánto tiempo ha hecho falta para que cualquiera de vosotros domine su sector de trabajo? Pues lo mismo.


----------



## sstamov77 (10 Dic 2012)

Vendo o cambio esta moneda: Moneda de 5 pesetas de año 1883 Alfonso XII.


----------



## PajaroPiter (10 Dic 2012)

sstamov77 dijo:


> Vendo o cambio esta moneda: Moneda de 5 pesetas de año 1883 Alfonso *XII*.



Falta la foto para ver el estado de la moneda.
¿De dónde eres? Por si puede ser un trato en mano.


----------



## sstamov77 (10 Dic 2012)

Hasta miércoles estoy de vacaciones. Vivo en provincia de Lerida.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (10 Dic 2012)

sstamov77 dijo:


> Vendo o cambio esta moneda: Moneda de 5 pesetas de año 1883 Alfonso XII.





PajaroPiter dijo:


> Falta la foto para ver el estado de la moneda.
> ¿De dónde eres? Por si puede ser un trato en mano.





sstamov77 dijo:


> Hasta miércoles estoy de vacaciones. Vivo en provincia de Lerida.



Os importaria continuar la conversación en cualquiera de los hilos específicos de compra-venta de monedas? Mas que nada porqué este hilo va sobre subastas públicas del estado... :fiufiu:


----------



## El Secretario (11 Dic 2012)

Buenos días amigos!!

No he intervenido en este hilo hasta ahora porque estaba pendiente de un asunto para mí importante y me quería despejar un poco. Lo cierto es que *escribí este post más que nada como despedida y para dejar algún aporte que fuera interesante para alguien*. Sé lo que es pasarlo mal y no tener ninguna puerta abierta. Si sacáis un poco de provecho en lo que es la información de lo que pongo, alguno podrá beneficiarse si tiene un poco de arrojo y olfato. 

No perdáis la perspectiva del título del hilo:* ¿Qué puede valer esto?*. El planteamiento es bien sencillo, es comprar a un precio más que razonable para luego venderlo a su precio en el mercado, e incluso un poco más barato. Siempre hay que dejar ganar la última peseta a alguien. 

Un consejo para los que no tengáis un duro. *No os de miedo asociaros con otro*. Sólo tenéis que tener claro que el otro es más o menos de fiar y que los dos tenéis cogida la cosa a partes iguales. Si os apoyáis en alguien hay más motivación, si tú no lo vendes lo vende el otro, si tenéis que buscar un objeto entre dos la cosa rula mejor e incluso para negociar con más gente os sentiréis arropados. Puede salir mal, pero para eso está vuestro instinto de si la persona con el que hacéis una aventura es de fiar y cuando digo una aventura digo comprar una cosa, no hace falta ser socio para todo lo que hagáis. Es enriquecedor y sueles conocer a más gente cuando vais a duetto. 

Bien, espero que tengáis bien asumido qué es el tercer poseedor, porque sin esto es imposible poner una lupa y acercarnos un poco más al tema de las cargas. Eso es lo que haremos hoy: Hemos abierto una caja y dentro hay otra con códigos que tendremos que descifrar. Si no abrimos la primera caja no tendremos llave para la segunda y aquí nos quedamos. 

Recordad una cosa: Esto que estoy poniendo aquí es una variante más de las subastas. No lo verás en ninguna web ni tampoco te lo explicará tristán el subastero en su blog. Es más, Tristán da unos consejos que yo me salto en algunos casos según he leído, y es porque lo suyo es más conservador y escribe para los que tienen cierto capital. Aquí hablamos no de hacer negocios, si no en especializarnos, arriesgar un mínimo, es decir, buscar la pepita de oro que otros no ven, o que por estar liado no se meten y para eso hay que hacer como los sabuesos y buscar. Más adelante, cuando acerquemos la lupa os pondré un ejemplo real de lo que para mí es bueno. Hay más casos, pero os pondré al que yo honestamente iría. No hay nada mejor que los ejemplos reales. 

De todas maneras, sólo esta parte daría para un libro entero, muy ilustrador y que nadie publica porque no interesa y hay demasiados intereses en medio. Es un mundo bastante opaco y muy especializado. 

Bien, vamos a por las dudas que he leído y luego seguimos:





ninfireblade dijo:


> En cualquier caso, esas quitas hay que negociarlas antes de pujar. Una vez pujado y siendo tuyo el bien ya no tienes nada con lo que negociar.





BaNGo dijo:


> Si estuviera por aquí el secretario te diría que eso no es así, o por lo menos no siempre.




Vamos a ver, aquí hay dos casos diferentes:


-Hola!, soy Pepito el de burbuja!, me gustaría negociar la deuda de tal expediente de Hacienda donde ustedes tienen una Hipoteca preferente!!

-¿Quién ha dicho que es?

-Pepito el de burbuja!, un tal secretario me ha dicho que.... :cook:

)))). Lo siento, dar información confidencial de un cliente está prohibido!! :|:|:|. Por favor cierre al salir. 


Siguiente caso: 

Buenos días, somos la corporación de inversones x. Y queremos comprar deuda.

-Como ha dicho que se llama?

-He dicho que me llamo 50 millones de euros 

-Bien!, adelante!, aquí tiene los expedientes de mis hipotecas con nombres apellidos, dirección, hora que van a cagar...



*¿Empezáis a entender por dónde nos movemos?*. Nosotros estamos en el nivel Pepito de hipoteca.* No somos nadie*, ergo no podemos negociar con la entidad sin un papel que diga que somos los propietarios, que no deudores. Ahí ya somos alguien. 

La Ley está para que la cumplan los débiles. Los mosquitos se quedan enganchados en la tela de araña que es la Ley, los pájaros la rompen con dificultad, y creerme, no sois pájaros. 

El día que váis con el papel de propietarios, os mirarán de arriba abajo, con más respeto, envidia, con aire molesto, y si no tenéis un as en la manga, la forma de negociar varía con cada caso. Entonces hay que jugar al póker y es ahí donde empezáis a jugar. 

Es una pena, pero os revelaré otro secreto.* Nosotros, en este post pondremos las cosas de la manera más legal y transparente, es decir, sin atajos, pero que sepáis, que las mordidas a directores de bancos, asesores jurídicos etc van a la orden del día.* Es decir, llega un momento en que trabajan por objetivos para ti. "Si me consigues bajar un 30%, el 5% es para ti". Toco este tema de puntillas, pero la caja de vino rioja van que vuelan de gente a la que se tiene en nómina en los bancos. 

Venga, pongo otra duda que he visto y os pongo el consejo de la Semana.


He leído por ahí un caso hipotético: Valor de la finca:* 300.000 y una carga anterior de 100.000.*

Bien, Hacienda ya deduce esos 100.000 y sale la cosa por 200.000

En gestión directa, si te lo quieres quedar por un 40% del valor tendrás que poner* 20.000 euros. *. 

Los 100.000 de la carga (ojo!, no está actualizada, pueden ser más) y los 20.000 que pones. 

Si la consigues vender por 170.000 euros, después de impuestos tienes 30.000 de beneficio. 

En un mercado bajista y parado tened cuidado con esto. 


Vayamos al caso real:


https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=50534&idBien=0


Nº adjudicación directa: S2012R288600300411

Presentación de ofertas: Delegacion Especial de la AEAT en Madrid, calle Guzman el Bueno, 139

*Fecha límite de presentación de ofertas: 24-dic-2012 a las 23:59*

*Precio mínimo de adjudicación:No hay precio mínimo de adjudicación*

Tipo de bien:Vivienda

Título Jurídicoleno dominio

Localización:CL/ PRINCIPE DE VERGARA, 31 1 D
28001 MADRID

Inscripción:Registro número 1 de MADRID
Tomo: 2500 Libro: 2500

Folio: 148 Finca: 90516 Inscripción: 3

Descripción: URBANA:VEINTE.PISO PRIMERO DERECHA,EN PLANTA PRIMERA DE LA CASA EN MADRID Y - SU CALLE DE PRINCIPE DE VERGARA NÚMERO TREINTA Y UNO;DESCRITA EN LA INSCRIPCI ON 125 DE LA FINCA MATRIZ.TIENE UNA SUPERFICIE UTIL APROXIMADA DE DOSCIENTOS CUATRO METROS SETENTA DECÍMETROS CUADRADOS.CONSTA DE VARIAS DEPENDENCIAS Y -- SERVICIOS.LINDA:FRENTE SEGUN ENTRA,CON PORTAL,HUECO Y DESCANSILLO DE LA ESCA- LERA PRINCIPAL,POR DONDE TIENE SU ENTRADA,PATIO INTERIOR DE LA FINCA,PISO PRI MERO IZQUIERDA Y DESCANSILLO Y HUECO DE ESCALERA DE SERVICIO POR DONDE TIENE OTRA ENTRADA;DERECHA ENTRANDO,CALLE PRINCIPE DE VERGARA Y PATIO INTERIOR DE - LA FINCA;IZQUIERDA,PATIO INTERIOR DE FINCA,DESCANSILLO Y HUECO ESCALERA SERVICIO Y FINCA DE LUIS DE ZUBIRIA;Y AL FONDO,CON CASA NUMERO TREINTA Y TRES ....


Información Adicional: REFERENCIA CATASTRAL: 2355405VK4725E0020QO. LA *VIVIENDA SE ENCUENTRA CERRADA Y DESOCUPADA. FINCA GRAVADA CON UNA HIPOTECA A FAVOR DEL BANCO DE VASCONIA, SA CON UN PENDIENTE DE 529.789,66 € A 15-7-11.*


Tipo de Bien Valoración Cargas Localización
Inmueble 726.019,35 € 529.789,66 € Madrid








Atención: Piso de 200 metros cuadrados. 

Entre Recoletos y Castellana pegando a la calle Alcalá. 

La carga abismal, de *529,000 euros*. 


La tasación es de* 726000.*


Si ponemos en el sobre* 6000 euros *nos lo podemos quedar por precio. 

Bien, imaginemos que nos lo adjudican. Ya tenemos un pisazo en la mejor zona de Madrid. 

Ahora hay que estudiar con lupa como os dije al principio la carga. 

Entidad crediticia: Banco de Vasconia

Domicilio: Desaparecido en combate. Absorbido por el popular. 


Esto quiere decir, viendo la antigüedad del préstamo que tienen el expediente en un cajón almacenando polvo. Para sacarlo tienen que hacer una provisión de fondos al Banco de España similar a la deuda y el Popular estoy convencidísimo que por ahora no piensa hacerlo. 

Mi consejo: Es una deuda de un banco cuya matriz no existe y es absorbido por otro. La idea es comprar. Es un piso desalojado. Un alquiler ahí puede valer perfectamente 1.200 euros por un piso de esas características. Se puede alquilar, o también se puede vivir en él o poner un negocio. El caso es que por 4 duros sois propietarios de una vivienda que hace cinco años era impensable. 

¿La deuda?. No tengáis prisa en negociarla. Enteraros de alguna manera quien lleva el tema (algún despacho), si queréis encontrar comprador primero tener al cliente que lo quiere comprar y luego negocia deuda. Si se le presenta una quita ahora, ya del 50% es muy posible que vendan. Es liquidez inmediata, no tienen que provisionar al banco de España y quitan balance tóxico de sus cuentas.

No tiene pinta que en un año o en dos esta gente saque a subasta este procedimiento. Informaros de otros bienes del deudor. A veces suena la flauta, tienen varios inmuebles y la empresa llega a un pacto para rescindir la deuda. 

Pasa más con embargos que con Hipotecas, pero es una posibilidad. 

Si os fijáis, no sólo vemos lo que vale la deuda, sino que carga hay para poder hacer apalancamiento. También el tipo de carga, si es hipoteca o es un embargo por la reclamación de un dinero que caduca cada 4 años creo recordar. 

Cuando vemos el tipo de carga, también nos fijamos la entidad que tiene esa carga, si está desaparecida, absorbida, o tiene cara y ojos. 

Tenéis dos posibilidades: O empezáis a comprar cosas pequeñas como trasteros o párkings a precio simbólico (recomendable para coger experiencia), ó intentáis jugar en otras ligas diferentes pero con el mismo dinero, es decir, poco.

En el primer caso podéis ganar dinero y experiencia. En el segundo tenéis que ser más putas, más audaces y jugar. En este caso la bolsa es mucho mayor y es de las pocas maneras que puedes pegar el salto. 

Es muy bonito comprarlo todo limpio y poner el dinero encima de la mesa, pero señores, el Pepito de burbuja que empieza, si quiere hacer dinero de verdad no tiene que hacer negocios como he dicho, tiene que hacer milagros!! y una forma mágica de hacer milagros es mediante la información. La información es poder y se puede transformar en dinero si no olvidáis el otro pilar básico de los negocios que es la relación. Hablad con inmobiliarias, con gestores, gente de la calle, darles también vosotros algo a ellos y veréis como os buscan si sois generosos y pueden confiar en vosotros. 

Como digo es todo un mundo y la mejor forma de nadar no es leyendo un libro, sino tirándose al agua. Me dejo muchas cosas en el tintero, y que necesitaría otro tochaco para explicarlo. Al final es cuestión de aplicar la lógica y hacer números y poco más. 

Ojalá le sirva esto para que alguien le saque frutos. Yo empecé comprando una fotocopiadora en el Juzgado de lo Social por 500 pesetas, mi amigo que empezaba conmigo se llevó una máquina de escribir. 

Eran de una empresa quitamultas. Llegamos con la adjudicación del juez, le presentamos los papeles y nos lo llevamos .

Cuando más dinero gané, no sé si lo he puesto, fue precisamente por saber interpretar las cargas. Un piso de Cajamadrid tasado en el mercado por unos 10 millones de pesetas y hablando hablando me enseña uno que tenía una inmobiliaria potente un papel con el piso como si aquello no valiera para nada.


Os lo voy a explicar por si alguna vez os pasa, espero no liaros demasiado. Esto es sólo para alumnos aventajados. 

Me lo pone en la mesa con cara de mira este truño a ver si se le puede sacar algo. Nada más verlo yo vi dinero sí o sí, pero el buen hombre sólo veía la carga. 

"Cajamadrid me lo deja por seis mil euros y la carga". No vale la pena me dijo. 

en su cabeza estaba que había una deuda de la Seguridad Social por delante de 10 millones de las antiguas pesetas, ergo si hay una carga de 10 millones más impuestos, ¿Donde está el negocio?. 

Al final lo saqué por *7.000 euros* (no me hacían caso y envié a través de un conocido una caja de vinos para que me tomaran en serio). 

Lo vendí por 193.000 cuatro años después y sin pagar la deuda, pero eso es otra historia. 

Lo que no veían los demás, es que por muy mal que fuese yo ganaba sí o sí. 

*La deuda era de la mitad indivisa* Es decir, la mitad del piso estaba embargado por la Seguridad social.* Yo tenía el pleno dominio*. 

Poniéndonos en lo peor la Seguridad social lo sacaba a subasta por 10 millones.

Si lo compra un subastero, por el precio que sea, cuando se venda en el mercado, la mitad es para mí. Yo sigo teniendo la otra mitad. Difícil porque comprar una mitad indivisa de ese piso es un engorro, pero podía pasar. 

Si no lo compra nadie, lo compro yo en gestión directa por la mitad, es decir 5 millones. Es decir, sigo ganando dinero. 


Como digo esto es un caso particular, para que veáis lo extenso que es el tema de las cargas. Si veis una carga anterior de una mitad indivisa haced números. Lo que yo veía de ganancia en ese piso no lo vio nadie. Al final la carga caducó por una carambola y me encontré con 10 millones más, pero como digo ese es otro tema.

Lo dicho amigos, suerte en la vida. Llegan las Navidades y un año 2013 terrible para la mayoría de los mortales. Hasta el 15 de Enero no firmo algo muy importante que tenía que haber firmado en Octubre y pensaba que era el momento de dejar el foro. 

No esperaré a Enero y empezaré a hacer cosas nuevas. Si vais a alguna subasta y veis a un tío con pinta de Al pacino en atrapado por su pasado y con acento catalán, con barba incluida, diciendo que sois burbujistas os ayudaré en lo que pueda a salvo de "la familia" que siempre revuela por los juzgados de España. 


Saludos todos y muchas suerte!. :


----------



## BaNGo (11 Dic 2012)

Secre, es un placer poder seguir leyéndote.
Sigue pasándote por aquí a despejar dudas de vez en cuando.


----------



## hinka (11 Dic 2012)

Alguno me ayuda con esto:

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=49111


Nº adjudicación directa:S2012R158600101001
Presentación de ofertas:REGISTRO DE LA AEAT
Fecha límite de presentación de ofertas:10-dic-2012 a las 23:59
Precio mínimo de adjudicación:No hay precio mínimo de adjudicación
Importe del depósito:54.379,30 €

Mostrar Más Información
Tipo de Bien Valoración Cargas Localización
Inmueble 575.900,00 € 32.106,99 € A Coruña

Tipo de bien:Nave industrial
Título Jurídicoleno dominio
Localización:CL/ BENS UERTA 2, S/N BJ D2
15008 A CORUÑA
Inscripción:Registro número 2 de LA CORUÑA
Tomo: 1536 Libro: 1536
Folio: 4 Finca: 83564 Inscripción: 2
Descripción: PLENO DOMINIO DEL EDIFICIO INDUSTRIAL SITUADO EN LA CALLE MADAME COURIE, 6 BAJO PUERTA DHA./2 DEL POLIGONO INDUSTRIAL DE BENS. ES LA PARCELA 62C. MUNICIPIO DE A CORUÑA. TIENE UNA HIPOTECA A FAVOR DEL BANCO POPULAR ESPAÑOL SA PARA RESPONDER DE 35.000.000 DE PESETAS -210.354,24 EUROS- ESTA TASADA A EFECTOS DE SUBASTA EN EL DOBRE DE SU RESPONSABILIDAD.
Información Adicional: SUPERFICIE: 650M2. REFERENCIA CATASTRAL:7101004NJ4070S0001PF CL. MADAME COURIE 6 PT DR ES:1

Adjucicación directa: Ok
Importe del depósito:54.379,30 €
Tasacion 575.900,00 € 
Cargas 32.106,99

Primera cosa que no entiendo:
TIENE UNA HIPOTECA A FAVOR DEL BANCO POPULAR ESPAÑOL SA PARA RESPONDER DE 35.000.000 DE PESETAS -210.354,24 EUROS- ESTA TASADA A EFECTOS DE SUBASTA EN EL DOBRE DE SU RESPONSABILIDAD.
¿Alguien sabe que significa?


----------



## El Secretario (12 Dic 2012)

hinka dijo:


> Alguno me ayuda con esto:
> 
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=49111
> 
> ...



Buenos días Sr. Hinka.

Hoy estaré por aquí para el que tenga dudas. No sé a que hora responderé, pero vamos, hasta las 12 de la noche el que quiera saber algo es el momento.

Lo que usted no entiende es: 

Que se formalizó en su día una hipoteca de 210.000 euros o equivalente en pesetas.

Que está tasada es efectos de subasta* en la escritura de hipoteca* en el doble de su responsabilidad. Es decir, en 420.000 más o menos. 

Tenéis que pensar que en las escrituras de Hipoteca, tiene que venir a efectos de subasta una cantidad acordada de antemano. Esa cantidad va a misa* para ejecutar la hipoteca* y no se puede modificar salvo rarísimas excepciones que tampoco hace falta saber. 

Ahora debe de la Hipoteca formada en su día 32.000 euros que es lo que nos interesa. 


El funcionario aquí da más información de lo normal y además en estos casos tampoco nos es muy útil. En un mercado alcista sí vale la pena por el tema de sobrante si te la quedaras y ejecutara el banco, pero no es el caso. 

Resumiendo: si quieres el inmueble, por menos del 40% del precio de tasación de* Hacienda* (no del Popular, que no nos sirve de nada), menos la carga de 32.000 que queda de residual de Hipoteca no te lo quedas, o es difícil.

Si tienes 240.000 euros ya tienes nave en un 90%. Ummm tienes que tener músculo. Así a vuelapluma creo que no interesa. 

No perdamos la perspectiva de que esto es una subasta, pero vamos, ahora ni Dios tiene un duro y por eso es difícil que nadie vaya. 

Por eso os voy poniendo la clase de inmuebles que con un residual puedas quedártelo. Porque con poco dinero invertido podemos hacer cosas. Tenemos que hacer como con el judo, aprovechar la fuerza de la crisis en nuestro propio beneficio. Es difícil, pero el que sepa hacerlo saldrá mucho más fuerte.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (12 Dic 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> Cuando más dinero gané, no sé si lo he puesto, fue precisamente por saber interpretar las cargas. Un piso de Cajamadrid tasado en el mercado por unos 10 millones de pesetas y hablando hablando me enseña uno que tenía una inmobiliaria potente un papel con el piso como si aquello no valiera para nada.



Buenas Secre!

Sublime su ejemplo, pero en un mercado bajista para la vivienda lo veo difícil de imitar. Me equivoco?

Quisiera preguntarle una cosa que dejé puesta antes. Si los inmuebles se tienen que traspasar "libres de cargas", cómo podemos ser terceros poseedores en virtud de escritura pública?

Gracias de antebrazo


----------



## gazelaitor (12 Dic 2012)

Lo primero felicitar y agradecer al Secretario su información e información desinteresada.

Ahora, siguiendo su consejo de empezar con algo pequeño, como un vehículo, voy a poner un ejemplo:

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=51854&idBien=0

Nº adjudicación directa:S2012R307600301204
Presentación de ofertasependencia de Recaudación de la A.E.A.T. en Murcia
Fecha límite de presentación de ofertas:28-Dec-2012 a las 23:59
Precio mínimo de adjudicación:*No hay precio mínimo de adjudicación*

Tipo de Bien Valoración Cargas Descripción
Vehículo *4.200,00 €* *No constan cargas* Vehiculo mixto adaptable

Tipo de bien:Vehículo
Título Jurídico:*Pleno dominio*
Lugar del depósito:*EL DOMICILIO DEL DEPOSITARIO*
Inscripción: Registro de: Murcia , Número de bien: 20100005651 
*MarcaEUGEOT
ModeloARTNER*
Bastidor:VF3GJ9HXC95261810
Matrícula:4126FMM
*F.Matriculación:21/03/2007
F.Adquisición:21/03/2007*
Información Adicional: *Depositado en la Nave de la AEAT en Murcia*, sita en C/ Cieza esq. C/ Ulea, s/n del polígono industrial de La Polvorista de Molina de Segura. *Se dispone de llaves y ficha técnica del vehículo (no hay permiso de circulación por extravío). 173.451 km.*


Aunque el coche tiene mucho polvo, no parece que esté en mal estado. Además, tiene dos puertas correderas, por lo que probablemente se ha usado más como turismo que como industrial.

Bueno, al lío:

Si no tiene mínimo de adjudicación podría hacer una puja por 200-300? euros y esperar que suene la flauta?

Si no tiene cargas, bastará con ir a tráfico a por un permiso de circulación nuevo.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## gazelaitor (12 Dic 2012)

gazelaitor dijo:


> Lo primero felicitar y agradecer al Secretario su información e información desinteresada.
> 
> Ahora, siguiendo su consejo de empezar con algo pequeño, como un vehículo, voy a poner un ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Edito: no sé por qué me salen algunos emoticonos que no he puesto


----------



## El Secretario (12 Dic 2012)

marolmat dijo:


> Buenas Secre!
> 
> Sublime su ejemplo, pero en un mercado bajista para la vivienda lo veo difícil de imitar. Me equivoco?
> 
> ...



Muy buenas sr Marolmat, gracias por sus amables palabras. 

Vamos por lo primero: 

En un mercado bajista las compras que hagas tienen que ir condicionadas a dos cosas: 

-Precio muy bajo sin cargas. Por ejemplo, trasteros tasados en 2000 euros en gestión directa los hay. Comprarlos por 500 euros por ejemplo. 

Esto no da vértigo y con 3000 euros, ya tienes unos cuantos trasteros que alquilados a un precio simbólico te puede dar una buena renta. 

El buen inversor invierte en activos. Otros se comprarían una tele de plasma o un viaje. Los hay que buscan una renta mensual con lo cual esa persona tiene beneficios que le da una renta. Y aunque sea poca cosa, conseguir plusvalías de Capital que no dependan de tu fuerza de trabajo es lo más idóneo. Es cuestión de mentalidades. La primera te convertirá en un esclavo del consumo y pobre, la segunda es menos ostentosa, pero a la larga más gratificante y te da seguridad, siempre que se hagan bien las cosas.

-La segunda es más complicada. Hay que especializarse en el tema de las cargas y para eso hay que estudiar e instruirse. De todas maneras, sabemos que el banco con la hipoteca tiene un papel mojado o en el peor de los casos un producto tóxico que acabará en un Banco malo al 10/20% de su valor, y también lo saben ellos. 

El truco es jugar con apalancamiento, con deudas que no estén a punto de ejecutarse, si puede ser valores altos con una gran carga con la que podamos negociar. 

El piso que he puesto de Madrid es para ganar dinero sí o sí si os lo dejan por 6.000 euros por poner un ejemplo y cantidad. Siendo una operación normal y discreta,bien movido nos vamos a los 50.000 o 100.000 euros de beneficio. 

Y ojo! ahora con 50.000 euros en el bolsillo ya eres capitán general y puedes mover mucho a la vez jugando de esta manera. Lo difícil es el primer salto y por eso voy poniendo claves. El mérito está en convertir el residual en un capital decente, lo demás es más fácil cuando tienes ese pequeño margen. 

Hay algunos que con 50.000 en el bolsillo se comprarían el Mercedes clase E, pero otros no cambiarían de coche, les picaría el gusanillo y seguirían invirtiendo y estudiando el Tema. Cuando sabes cómo hacer el dinero el aparentar te da igual, es más, eres tú el que mira por encima del hombro con tu coche de gama baja a los que les va la vida tener un coche mejor que el tuyo y que los demás. Ganas en seguridad y no necesitas ir demostrando nada a nadie porque te lo demuestras a ti mismo y sabes que aquello sólo es humo. Vanidad, humo y disgustos por agradar al ego. 

Segunda cuestión. 

Aquí es que hay que tener muy claro lo que es tercer poseedor y yo creo que os perdéis un poco. 

Vamos a ver: 


Imaginemos que Pepito tiene un piso de 200.000 euros de valor en el mercado. 

Tiene una deuda de 300.000 euros. El banco va a ejecutar, se lo quedará por 200.000 pongamos por caso y deberá además de perder el piso pagar 100.000 euros más que deberá de por vida.

la pregunta: ¿Puede vender Pepito a un tercero el piso?

Respuesta sí. 

Y se le enciende la bombilla!!:Baile:. Piensa: se lo venderé a un Senegalés de estos que vuelven a su país o se van fuera y no es solvente a cambio de una propina y me quito el marrón!!

Puede hacer eso?. *Sí*, aunque haya una cláusula en la escritura de la hipoteca (que la suele haber), que dice que en cambio de titularidad de la finca se tiene que pedir permiso a la entidad acreedora. Pero vamos, en la práctica ya te digo que se puede hacer y se hace. Esa cláusula no la he visto reclamar nunca y además creo que es abusiva y los bancos lo saben. 

Vas al Sr Notario y cambiáis la titularidad. Ahora el senegalés es el propietario!!. 

Joder que listo soy!, adiós problema!!. :

Pues no, porque él es un* tercer poseedor* y ejecutarán la hipoteca, pero* la responsabilidad de la misma es de quién la firma, no del senegalés.* .

Si el Banco *autoriza* el cambio de titularidad de la hipoteca entonces no hay problema, pero como el senegalés no es solvente no lo hace. 

Respondiendo a tu pregunta: se puede vender o comprar inmuebles con cargas?.

*Por supuesto*. Yo mismo he comprado inmuebles con cuatro o cinco cargas. 


Tened en cuenta un cosa. Cuando vais a comprar en Hacienda,* compráis un título de propiedad*. Punto. Las cargas no las habéis firmado vosotros. Otra cosa es que digas en el notario que asumes las cargas como te puede preguntar y a mí me lo han hecho, más que nada para que la minuta del Notario subiera más. Ya lo comenté en otro post. *Jamás en la vida*.

Luego como propietario, podrás negociar la carga de la propiedad y llegará un momento que lo tendrás que hacer, o no. Depende de cada caso si te interesa rmoverlo ahora o esperar un tiempo. 

Si tienes un cliente serio y un precio bueno por ejemplo, pues entonces sales a la plaza a torear con la carga. Con cara de póker y sabiendo por dónde te mueves. Ofreces una cantidad por la deuda y a partir de ahí empezáis a hablar. 

Al comprador final si no es un profesional del ramo sí se lo darás libre de cargas.

El comprador tiene el dinero o se lo dejan, has firmado con la entidad crediticia la liquidación de la carga, se hace todo el mismo día en el Notario y lo que sobra para ti. No tiene más misterio. 

Saludos.


----------



## El Secretario (12 Dic 2012)

gazelaitor dijo:


> Lo primero felicitar y agradecer al Secretario su información e información desinteresada.
> 
> Ahora, siguiendo su consejo de empezar con algo pequeño, como un vehículo, voy a poner un ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Muy buenas caballero. 

siento decirle que si pones 200/300 euros no te lo quedarás en un 90%

Pero no es sólo que Hacienda subestime tu oferta, es porque estás hablando de* coches*. No sólo de coches, de *coches de segunda mano.* 

Para que te pongas en situación. Hay diferentes tipos de subastero. La mayoría de los fijos van a todas, pero en las de coches se junta una fauna especial.

Es para que te hagas una idea, como si tratáramos en el Siglo XIX de los caballos y burros. Ahí estaban los tratantes de ganado que iban de feria en feria o por los pueblos vendiendo el burro cojo a algún aldeano confiado. La técnica para que no cojeara es pegarle en la otra pierna y que le doliera también, así parecía que el burro no le pasaba nada, pero al pasar unas horas, el burro volvía a cojear y no servía ni para dar pienso a los animales. Los mejores tratantes de ganado eran los gitanos. 


Vuelve al Siglo XXI. La fauna que va al negocio de coches son vendedores de coches de segunda mano, legales con tienda, autónomos y los que van por libre sin pagar impuestos, chatarreros, y gente que no llega para comprar cosas más caras y les gusta el trapicheo. 

*El margen de beneficio es pequeño*. Suelen ganarse a veces cien, doscientos, mil eurillos por transacción y van haciendo. Lo cierto es que si la primera vez que vas a una subasta de coches te encuentras a toda esta fauna junta no te dan ganas de volver. Aunque ya os digo, que ahora no es antes, y que gente animada a comprar tampoco.

Haz una cosa. Prueba, no tienes nada que perder. En todo caso ves a ver el coche, el que se encarga de cuidarlos a veces tiene ganas de hablar y se le pregunta si ha venido mucha gente, si han preguntado por el coche, etc. Al principio están recelosos, pero luego te van dando información y se suelen soltar un poco. 

Mete sobre con la fotocopia del DNI, número de teléfono y lo que das por el coche. Ten en cuenta que suele haber mucha competencia a pesar de la crisis. Por ese precio no lo creo, pero eres tú el que tienes que tener tu techo. Lo bueno es que aquí para pujar no tienes que poner depósito. Salvo error de Hacienda. 

Suerte si vas a pujar.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Edito para contestar a la segunda parte y así tratamos más el tema de coches. 

Si el coche viene sin papeles tampoco es una gran cosa aparte de molestia. Tienes que ir a tráfico con el auto de adjudicación con la matrícula y número de bastidor que viene reflejado y ya está. 

*La putada son las llaves*. Si no tienes llaves tienes que hacer unas nuevas y eso es un engorro. Más que engorro significa dinero que tienes que gastarte en los bombines de las puertas. 

Me he quedado coches sin llaves y sin documentación. Concretamente un Ford Fiesta en el Ayuntamiento, esto en el año de la tana por 25.000 pesetas. Diesel e iba bien el coche. 

Llamé al antiguo propietario, le pedí a cambio de las llaves y la documentación 5000 pesetas, quedamos en un café y allí hicimos el cambio. El ganaba cinco mil pesetas y yo me ahorraba pasta y tiempo. 

Otra cosa, si cogéis algún vehículo depositado en el Ayuntamiento, acordaros que ponga *Sin Pupilaje*. Lo tienen que poner pero a veces se le olvida y tienes que ir de nuevo al funcionario a que pongan esa coletilla. Tened en cuenta que hay vehículos aparcados más de un año y que a partir de un tiempo corre un pupilaje, es decir, un dinero que hay que pagar por el coche por cada día que está allí almacenado. Por supuesto eso no lo pagáis vosotros. 

Ya que hablamos de los "tratantes de ganado", os diré una trampa que es o era típica de subasteros y más de especializados en coches. 

Si por ejemplo se quedaban un coche que pertenecía a una empresa ya desaparecida y disuelta, que suele ocurrir más de lo que podáis imaginar, sobre todo coches viejos, con el auto de adjudicación del Juzgado, Ayuntamiento, hacienda, etc, en lugar de hacer el cambio de nombre, se lo guardaban y aseguraban el coche estando el adjudicatario como conductor. Con el papel del auto de adjudicación y la documentación del coche valía.

Las multas iban al titular del coche, que no era nadie, así que si veían una en el parabrisas no pasaba nada. Seguían su camino y punto. 


Ahora está todo informatizado y no creo que pase, pero antes que la cosa no estaba tan vigilada, esos tíos no pagaban nunca multas!!.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Dic 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> Muy buenas caballero.
> 
> siento decirle que si pones 200/300 euros no te lo quedarás en un 90%
> 
> ...



Sr. Secretario es un placer leerle......Yo, particularmente, hasta pagaría por ir con Ud. una temporada, de observador, para poder ir adquiriendo experiencia...sería muy interesante...


----------



## gazelaitor (12 Dic 2012)

Gracias por la respuesta. He puesto ese vehículo que a priori podría ser interesante para uso particular y como prueba de fuego para iniciarse en las subastas, no por el beneficio, que ya supongo que sería pequeño o nulo.

*La pregunta clave es la del precio mínimo de adjudicación: si sólo hay una puja y es por 1€, y no hay precio mínimo, ¿no se adjudica el bien? Me da igual el tipo de bien.*




El Secretario dijo:


> Muy buenas caballero.
> 
> siento decirle que si pones 200/300 euros no te lo quedarás en un 90%
> 
> *Pero no es sólo que Hacienda subestime tu oferta*,


----------



## Leño (12 Dic 2012)

Gracias Secre. En el ejemplo del piso de Madrid, dónde crees que está el negocio, en su posterior venta por más de 550.000 euros o en la venta después de la negociación de una quita? en este segundo caso me surgen varias dudas:
- qué quita podríamos conseguir?
- Una vez negociada, habrá que pagar/hipotecarse por el resto, no?
- Puede negociarse un período de carencia con el banco para buscar comprador mientras tanto?
- En el caso de no querer el banco negociar, y decide mejor ejecutar, el banco se lo queda por 400.000 (supongo que sería la mayor quita que pudiera conseguirse): dónde queda la figura del tercer poseedor en este caso? tiene más o menos derecho que el banco para presentarse a la subasta judicial por embargo?

En definitiva, por qué ves en este ejemplo una oportunidad (aparte del bajo precio de adjudicación).

Muchas gracias y perdón por el barullo, pero tenemos que aprovechar que estás por aquí!!


----------



## Chila (12 Dic 2012)

Muchas gracias secretario


----------



## El Secretario (12 Dic 2012)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Sr. Secretario es un placer leerle......Yo, particularmente, hasta pagaría por ir con Ud. una temporada, de observador, para poder ir adquiriendo experiencia...sería muy interesante...



Yo le llevaba gratis hombre!!.: No sólo gratis, si hubiera "subastilla" le pondría en mi lista y además se podría ir con un dinero a casa sin saber cómo. 

Pero eso eran otros tiempos.* Les hablo ahora de subastas no presencia*les porque las que son presenciales dan pena y le voy a ser sincero, no se gana dinero. Es una ruina!, No hay nada que rascar. De hecho no suelo ir casi nunca, la última porque yo hacía de actora (como si fuera el banco) el 19 de Noviembre por un Local donde tenía la mitad indivisa y sacaba la otra mitad (junto con la mía a subasta). 

De esto no he hablado porque necesitaríamos 1000 páginas para hablar del Tema. Aunque bien pensado, una Biblia de las subastas se vendería como churros!

Por cierto, para entender las famosas "subastillas", que no son legales porque es dinero B, tampoco lo pillas a la primera la manera de contar para hacer el reparto. Si lo del tercer poseedor a alguien no le queda claro, la manera de contar de esta gente (hay varias), te puedes tirar cinco páginas para que quede claro. 

Para que veas cómo son las subastas. Hacía tiempo que no iba a ninguna y voy con mi abogado a sacar a subasta el Local. Está un poco liado y pensaba que no iba a venir nadie. Lo tengo a nombre de una sociedad que casi no opera y es patrimonial. 

Estoy en el pasillo y empiezan a venir subasteros. Los de toda la vida. Allí abrazos, el.... "que tal tíooo cuanto tiempo!! como te va la vida?". En plan peli "uno de los nuestros". 

Yo contento, porque pienso, hostia!, hoy se quedan el local y pillamos pasta. El local la verdad que por zona no me interesa. 

Se hablan de banalidades, pero tanteando cada uno al otro, estudiando...pero macho!, ahí no había nada que estudiar. No hay un duro!! ::

Les digo, mirad, soy la actora (ya lo sabían). Lo dejo al 70% y si lo queréis para vosotros. No quiero nada. 

Se me quedan mirando. La mirada del que es voz cantante (siempre hay uno con la carpetita poniendo orden) es desoladora. Habían venido precisamente porque sabían que yo era la actora, pero no tenían ganas de comprar. No sólo comprar, ni siquiera habían hecho postura al banco, es decir consignar para "hacer fuerza". Ni lo disimulan. No tienen un chavo como todos y se volvieron como vinieron. 

Sí hubo un tiempo en que las subastas tenían mucha vida. Mi hija me dijo hace poco: "papa, me acuerdo que antes siempre ibas a Tarragona y volvías con un montón de dinero". Pero claro, te creías que eras más listo que los demás y tampoco era eso, porque cualquier tonto en la calle hacía dinero comprando también. Hubo 10 años en que no te equivocabas. 





gazelaitor dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta. He puesto ese vehículo que a priori podría ser interesante para uso particular y como prueba de fuego para iniciarse en las subastas, no por el beneficio, que ya supongo que sería pequeño o nulo.
> 
> *La pregunta clave es la del precio mínimo de adjudicación: si sólo hay una puja y es por 1€, y no hay precio mínimo, ¿no se adjudica el bien? Me da igual el tipo de bien.*
> 
> ...




No te lo darán. Ellos tienen que justificar de alguna manera el precio que admiten y 1 euro ni de coña. El que firma la subasta, el que te lo da por ese dinero se la juega. Tienen unos mínimos prefijados y aunque han bajado, por menos del 10% no creo que te den nada, salvo cosa muy liosa, que alguna hay. 

Si hay carga delante, el "apalancamiento" del que hablo entonces sí te pueden admitir un euro. 

Antes del 2001 sí que era posible lo que planteas. Me quedé una motocicleta por el Juzgado de lo penal por una peseta, pero son excepciones.






Leño dijo:


> Gracias Secre. En el ejemplo del piso de Madrid, dónde crees que está el negocio, en su posterior venta por más de 550.000 euros o en la venta después de la negociación de una quita? en este segundo caso me surgen varias dudas:
> - qué quita podríamos conseguir?
> - Una vez negociada, habrá que pagar/hipotecarse por el resto, no?
> - Puede negociarse un período de carencia con el banco para buscar comprador mientras tanto?
> ...



Muy buenas. Aquí vas a jugar. Esta tarde he estado en el despacho de un abogado, que ha estado 20 años siendo abogado del Santander y también de una caja. 

Precisamente hemos estado hablando de quitas y de fondos de inversión. Cómo lo hacen y qué sistema tienen. En realidad nos reuníamos para un negocio que tenemos juntos, pero he aprovechado para sacar el tema. 

A nosotros nos interesa lo de las quitas. Así que te iré respondiendo como mejor sepa. 

1.-* Bien negociado del 50%*. Tienes que tener en cuenta una cosa, *si han empezado un procedimiento de ejecución o no. Se puede ver en una Nota Simple*. Te da una temperatura de cómo está el inmueble y vale unos cinco euros. Nota Simple de dominio y cargas. 

Si ha entrado en ejecución de cuándo es. Mira la fecha

Si es muy antiguo bien porque seguro que cogerá polvo. No lo han ejecutado por algo.

si es muy temprano bien tambien porque los pillas verdes. 

Si lleva cinco meses en el Juzgado con sus notificaciones en regla y siguiendo como una máquina locomotora hacia la subasta malo. Tienes poco margen. 

Depende del Señor del banco que lleva las quitas, y cómo enfoques el problema. 

antes de hablar, si ves que el Banco no se ha movido ni ejecutado quieto parado. 

Buscas comprador, y cuando lo tengas negocias la quita. 

Si consigues un precio de 400.000 por ejemplo y la quita es del 50% ó 40% ya tienes la cosa más clara. 

Para negociar. Si les llevas un contrato de arrendamiento los fundes, pero no es plan. Iremos de legales y creo que diciendo que les das 250.000 euros encima de la mesa (que los pondrá el comprador en el Notario) te lo aceptarán. En el Notario se firma la Liquidación, la venta y también la nueva escritura de hipoteca del nuevo propietario. 

Hay otras posibilidades: alquílalo y le sacas una renta. Si lo compras por 6000 euros en medio año lo tienes amortizado(mil euros al mes). Además el banco también te puede dejar dinero a razón de la renta mensual que genere, pero vamos, que por ahí tampoco sacarás mucho y es más lioso si no tienes músculo financiero. 

Vendrán 2 apoderados de cada banco y arreando. Normalmente tienen como costumbre venirte dos representantes del banco cuando venden patrimonio o para estos casos especiales. No se fían ni de ellos mismos!!. ::

Por último lo veo una oportunidad porque es un piso en buena zona de Madrid. Allí siempre tendrás mercado y no consigues gangas de 200 metros cuadrados según el sitio.

*Lo más importante de un inmueble es el sitio*. En Manhattan un cuchitril de 40 m2 te puede valer 1 millón de euros. Según que zonas, no te vas a vivir aunque tengan los grifos de oro. 


Pues nada señores, ya me he desfondado. :|:|

Espero de verdad que algo de lo expuesto les sea útil. Yo me tomaré a partir de ahora unas vacaciones foriles y la Navidad es una buena excusa. 

12-12-12. Buena fecha para pensar en realizar cambios. Que sean para bien.:: 

Saludos y Suerte a todos.


----------



## hinka (12 Dic 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> Buenos días Sr. Hinka.
> 
> Hoy estaré por aquí para el que tenga dudas. No sé a que hora responderé, pero vamos, hasta las 12 de la noche el que quiera saber algo es el momento.
> 
> ...



Perfecto. La explicacion clara y al grano.
Como siempre un placer leerle.


----------



## Chila (12 Dic 2012)

Iba a preguntarle lo mismo que Leño.
Gracias¡¡


----------



## hinka (13 Dic 2012)

¿Nos puede explicar lo de las subastas no presenciales?


----------



## Zorri (13 Dic 2012)

Hola a todos soy nuevo por estos lares , pero leyendo el post del secretario 
(ante todo agradecerle toda la información tan valiosa que contiene ) me surge alguna duda .
1º cuales serian los costes para escriturar el piso de Madrid y el ITP

Porque partimos de la base que no tenemos mucho dinero y es una buena opción pero si realmente te adjudicas el bien por 6000 eur y luego tienes que pagar el 7% de ITP calculado sobre el valor de tasación del bien 726000 eur debemos disponer de unos 50820 eur + gastos de notario . Entonces para participar en esa liga hay que disponer de una pasta y si no sale bien es mucho riesgo .

2º Como calculamos el ITP de un subastado ? sobre el precio de tasación , sobre el precio de enajenación o sobre el precio de adjudicacion .

Leyendo en paginas anteriores vi nombrado un bmw z3 en una ure de Lugo , el precio final fue 3000 eur , un precio demasiado alto para un coche del año 1999 y con muchos km , pero aun asi muchos postores .

Si alguien necesita información de algún bien de lugo y le puedo ayudar en algo aquí estamos .Un saludo


----------



## El Secretario (13 Dic 2012)

Muy buenas, he pillado el ordenador para ver el correo y echar un par de partidas de ajedrez y no he resistido la tentación de mirar burbuja. Pecado grave porque me quiero desintoxicar.

A ver, contesto a estas dos preguntas con mucho gusto y marcho. 

Tened en cuenta que el 90% de las cosas están contestadas en el hilo. Al que le interese de verdad, coger un marcador fluorescente y a hacer chuletas y estudiar. Esto sirve de complemente, luego hay que empaparse un poco la Ley. Todo está en el Código Civil. 




hinka dijo:


> ¿Nos puede explicar lo de las subastas no presenciales?



Muy buenas Sr Hinka. * Las subastas no presenciales son las que la puja se hace exclusivamente por sobre cerrado también llamado plica. Es decir, las subastas de Gestión Directa que estamos comentando en este hilo* por ejemplo.

Ya han pasado una subasta presencial y nadie ha pujado, por lo que *el precio, la forma y las condiciones cambian considerablemente*. Por eso me he enfocado en ellas porque para mí son las más interesantes y más en esta época de crisis. 



Zorri dijo:


> Hola a todos soy nuevo por estos lares , pero leyendo el post del secretario
> (ante todo agradecerle toda la información tan valiosa que contiene ) me surge alguna duda .
> 1º cuales serian los costes para escriturar el piso de Madrid y el ITP
> 
> ...



Bien,esto ya lo expliqué anteriormente. 

Como te pongan el precio de venta el precio de tasación te han matado. Tú compras por el importe y pagas tu* autoliquidación * del 7% en Hacienda. En Cataluña es en el departamento correspondiente de la Generalitat. 

Compré una nave en Montblanc (Tarragona) que debía el IBI no sé si por 3000 euros. La compramos entre dos con una deuda de unos 600.000 (escribo de memoria). Fuimos al notario, nos dio la escritura, rellenamos el modelo 700, pagamos el 7% de 3000, nos lo sellaron, a continuación al registro y a los diez días nos llaman que pasemos a buscarla que ya está despachada y registrada. 


Mi experiencia es ésta. No hay venta fraudulenta porque no pagamos dinero negro a Hacienda que es la que nos lo vende ni puede haber sospechas de venta irregular. Compramos un título con una carga y el precio pagado es el justo. Al menos hay un jefe de Recaudación de hacienda que firma como tal en la escritura. 

¿Que ahora hacienda te quiera tocar los huevos porque están desesperados?. No lo creo. No soy experto fiscal, pero creo que no ha lugar a derecho. 

Jamás me ha venido una complementaria de algo comprado en subasta. Es una venta pública y firmada por un funcionario público. Una vez me quedé un trastero en una subasta de un juzgado por 8.500 pesetas tasado en 700.000 sin cargas ni nada. 

Cuando fui a hacer la autoliquidación la funcionaria me miró y me dijo: ¿Sólo pagas esto?, Te vendrá una complementaria. Le respondí: ¿No es esto una autoliquidación?, pues usted recójamela y luego que venga lo que quiera. 

Nunca me vino nada. El juez hace la venta por ese precio de manera pública y en eso por ahora no se meten. 

Otra cosa que ya he dicho varias veces: *como veáis el precio en la escritura del precio de tasación y no por el que vosotros habéis comprado estáis perdidos. *

Son pocos conceptos, pero si queréis jugar tenerlos claros. Los Notarios os la querrán colar porque *cobran por importe y por páginas*. Si el importe es una mierda cobrarán por páginas y os pondrán todo el expediente en la escritura para así engordar la minuta, pero aún así pagaréis mucho menos y sobre todo, y lo más importante, es que no asumís la deuda. Para que lo entendáis en plan Barrio Sésamo:

*Importe de la venta en la escritura el precio de tasación*: Estáis jodidos y asumís la deuda. Sois deudores voluntarios, Jamás firmarlo que lo firme la señora madre del Notario.

*Importe de la venta por el precio marcado en la subasta: * Es lo lógico, lo legal y la forma de hacer las cosas. 

Cuando os quedáis una cosa normalmente escogen un Notario por reparto, pero puedes ir a Hacienda y decirles si puedes tú escogerlo. No suelen poner pegas. De todas maneras, tú eres el cliente del Notario, es decir, eres el que le pagas, así que no está mal dirigirte a él y hablar con él o con el oficial que lleve el tema por las dudas que surjan. 

Sobre coches ya comenté que los márgenes son pocos y mucha competencia. Es una fauna aparte y especial, pero notas que ellos son felices así y se sienten libres comprando y vendiendo sin tener a nadie que les mande y sin pedir cuentas a nadie tampoco. 

Sobre todo no os metáis en nada si no tenéis las cosas claras. Quien no arriesga no puede ganar una partida de ajedrez. Hay que sacar las piezas y para adelante. 

Saludos y Suerte.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Dic 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> Yo le llevaba gratis hombre!!.: No sólo gratis, si hubiera "subastilla" le pondría en mi lista y además se podría ir con un dinero a casa sin saber cómo.
> 
> Pero eso eran otros tiempos.* Les hablo ahora de subastas no presencia*les porque las que son presenciales dan pena y le voy a ser sincero, no se gana dinero. Es una ruina!, No hay nada que rascar. De hecho no suelo ir casi nunca, la última porque yo hacía de actora (como si fuera el banco) el 19 de Noviembre por un Local donde tenía la mitad indivisa y sacaba la otra mitad (junto con la mía a subasta).
> 
> ...



Veo que no es oro todo lo que reluce..ienso:...Muchísimas gracias por sus sabios consejos y buenas vacaciones...


----------



## begginer (13 Dic 2012)

Buenas a tod@s,

Lo primero dar las gracias a El Secretario por tan altruista hilo. De lo mejor que he visto.

Lo segundo, plantear esta AD:

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47876

Tipo de Bien
Valoración
Cargas

Localización
Inmueble
808.020,00 €
No constan cargas

Madrid

Tipo de bien:Finca rustica
Título Jurídicoleno dominio
Localización:TN/ LOS HORCAJUELOS, S/N
28860 PARACUELLOS DE JARAMA MADRID
Inscripción:Registro número 2 de TORREJON DE ARDOZ	
Tomo: 3723 Libro: 149
Folio: 152 Finca: 2996 Inscripción: 3
Descripción: TERRENO CON UNA SUPERFICIE DE 8.032 M2 EN LOS HORCAJUELOS , POLIGONO CATASTRAL 5, PARCELA 120. LINDA; AL NORTE CON PARCELA DE HEREDEROS DE CIPRIA NO SANCHO; AL SUR CON PARCELA DE LUIS GARCIA MORATILLA, AL OESTE CON PARCELA DE LEON RODRIGUEZ; AL ESATE CON CAÑADA Y RAYA DE TERMINO DE AJALVIR. PROCEDE POR SEGREGACION DE LA FINCA 737.
Información Adicional: EL AYUNTAMIENTO INFORMA QUE ESTÁ CLASIFICADA COMO SUELO URBANIZABLE PROGRAMADO PARA USO INDUSTRIAL REFERENCIA CATASTRAL: 8051618VK5885S0001VA. FINCA GRAVADA CON HIPOTECA CANCELADA ECONOMICAMENTE PENDIENTE DE CANCELACION REGISTRAL.


Ventajas, inconvenientes que yo no vea.

Gracias


----------



## kader35 (13 Dic 2012)

begginer dijo:


> Buenas a tod@s,
> 
> Lo primero dar las gracias a El Secretario por tan altruista hilo. De lo mejor que he visto.
> 
> ...



Así, a bote pronto, no veo ningún inconveniente, ya que no tiene cargas de ningún tipo.

Yo ofrecería un 10%, pero antes pediría una nota simple para asegurarme de que en realidad está libre de cargas y gravámenes.


----------



## Ponent09 (13 Dic 2012)

Mi corta experiencia: 2 adjudicaciones directas.

2coches:

1) valor 7.920€: oferta por 2.600€ 
Resultado: se lo dieron a otro.
Observaciones: - no sabes el precio de adjudicación
- la adjudicacion era hasta el 30/11 y hasta el 10/12 no pusieron el resultado, hasta esa fecha pude modificar o retirar mi oferta.
- depósito: lo hice todo por internet y en el momento de ver que se lo había llevado otro, cliqué en solicitud devolución depósito y se me ingresó al momento

2) valor 5.000€ Oferta por 1.000€
resultado: como el anterior

Pd: por ambos depósitos mi entidad (La Caixa) me cobró 3€ por cada uno.


----------



## begginer (14 Dic 2012)

*Trastero*

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=50754&idBien=0

¿Qué opinión os merece este trastero en Benidorm? Hay unos cuantos


Tipo de Bien
Valoración
Cargas

Localización
Inmueble
14.146,24 €
No constan cargas

Alicante

Tipo de bien:Trastero
Título Jurídicoleno dominio
Localización:CL/ UA2 PGMO EDIF NEGURIGANE, 1 S2 55
03502 BENIDORM ALICANTE
Inscripción:Registro número 3 de BENIDORM	
Tomo: 1157 Libro: 304
Folio: 159 Finca: 23624 Inscripción: 1
Descripción: URBANA: TRASTERO Nº 55. SUPERFICIE ÚTIL: DIEZ METROS, NOVENTA DECÍMETROS CUADRADOS. LINDEROS: FRENTE, PASILLO DE ACCESO Y TRASTEROS 56 Y 57; FONDO, SUBSUELO DE LA EDIFICACIÓN; DERECHA, TRASTERO 57;IZQUIERDA,TRASTEROS 54 Y 56.

Imágenes:No hay imágenes


Saludos


----------



## begginer (14 Dic 2012)

*Dividir trastero*

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=48759&idBien=0

¿Alguien sabe si los trasteros se pueden dividir y vender por separado?

Este tiene 54 m2. Se podrían hacer 3-4, dependiendo de si es posible claro.

Tipo de Bien
Valoración
Cargas

Localización
Inmueble
21.783,30 €
No constan cargas

Avila

Tipo de bien:Trastero
Título Jurídicoleno dominio
Localización:CL/ HUERTA, 2 3
05461 MIJARES AVILA
Inscripción:Registro número 1 de ARENAS DE SAN PEDRO	
Tomo: 739 Libro: 25
Folio: 100 Finca: 3510 Inscripción: 1
Descripción: URBANAEPARTAMENTO NUMERO ONCE.-TRASTERO EN PLANTA BAJO CUBIERTA,QUE FORMA PARTE DEL EDIFICIO EN CASCO URBANO DE MIJARES,CALLE LA HUERTA,NUMERO DOS,QUE SE LEVANTA SOBRE UN SOLAR DE TRESCIENTOS SESENTA Y CUATRO METROS,SESENTA DECI METROS CUADRADOS.TIENE UNA SUPERFICIE UTIL DE CINCUENTA Y SIETE METROS,CUAREN TA DECIEMTROS CUADRADOS.

Imágenes:No hay imágenes

Saludos


----------



## Don Pedro (14 Dic 2012)

Una pasada lo de las comisiones. Yo hice el depósito desde Bankinter y no me cobraron nada.

Por otra parte me parece vergonzoso que no publiquen el precio de adjudicación, por lo menos que se notifique a los que han hecho alguna oferta.




Ponent09 dijo:


> Mi corta experiencia: 2 adjudicaciones directas.
> 
> 2coches:
> 
> ...


----------



## hinka (14 Dic 2012)

begginer dijo:


> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=50754&idBien=0
> 
> ¿Qué opinión os merece este trastero en Benidorm? Hay unos cuantos
> 
> ...



Este si ofreces el 40% (es lo que se hablo por aqui que seria factible que se adjudiquen) serian unos +-6000. Yo es que por un trastero lo veo caro. Por ese precio los hay sin tener que ir a una subasta.
Mi humilde opinion.


----------



## hinka (14 Dic 2012)

begginer dijo:


> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=48759&idBien=0
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe si los trasteros se pueden dividir y vender por separado?
> 
> ...



Este ya lo veo mejor, 40% unos 8800 ente 4 o 5 haz cuentas...
Entiendo que si, solo que algun estatuto de la comunidad lo impida. Dificil que tengan alguno...
Después de los permisos de rigor, claro esta.


----------



## begginer (14 Dic 2012)

hinka dijo:


> Este si ofreces el 40% (es lo que se hablo por aqui que seria factible que se adjudiquen) serian unos +-6000. Yo es que por un trastero lo veo caro. Por ese precio los hay sin tener que ir a una subasta.
> Mi humilde opinion.



Entiendo que se puede tirar la caña y ofrecer mucho menos 2.000 €. Si saliera, entiendo que estando dónde está (es la super-mega torre) se podría vender para sacar 5-6.000 € limpios.

¿Alguna otra opinión? 

¿Me ha hecho efecto ya esto que fumo y ofreciendo 2.000 pavos la rechazarían o puede ser un planteamiento realista?


----------



## kader35 (14 Dic 2012)

Ponent09 dijo:


> Mi corta experiencia: 2 adjudicaciones directas.
> 
> 2coches:
> 
> ...



Ya habrás leído a Secretario sobre la fauna que hay alrededor de los coches ...


----------



## begginer (14 Dic 2012)

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/subastaLotes.faces


Tipo de Bien
Valoración
Cargas

Localización
Inmueble
287.120,74 €
3.410,93 €

Cadiz

Tipo de bien:Vivienda
Título Jurídicoleno dominio
Localización:UR/ RESIDENCIAL LA MARIPOSA, 17
11130 CHICLANA DE LA FRONTERA CADIZ
Inscripción:Registro número 2 de CHICLANA DE LA FRONTERA	
Tomo: 1920 Libro: 1169
Folio: 99 Finca: 056618 Inscripción: 5
Descripción: URBANA: NÚMERO 59. VIVIENDA UNIFAMILIAR NUMERO DIECISIETE, TIPO "A", DE UNA SOLA PLANTA, SITUADA EN CALLE PEATONAL DE SERVICIO INTERIOR POR DONDE TIENE SU ENTRADA, DEL CONJUNTO DENOMINADO "RESIDENCIAL LA MARIPOSA", SITO EN CHICLANA DE LA FRONTERA, SEÑALADA EN EL PLAN PARCIAL RT-47, DENOMINADO TORRENTERAS "NOVO SANCTI PETRI", COMO RTA-2/3. TIENE UNA SUPERFICIE TOTAL CONSTRUIDA DE 129 M2. TIENE UN JARDÍN EN SU PARTE FRONTAL Y LATERAL DERECHO Y FONDO, DE SU PROPIEDAD Y USO EXCLUSIVO. LINDA: IZQUIERDA, ENTRANDO, CON LA CASA NÚMERO 16; DERECHA Y FRENTE, CON MURO DE CERRAMIENTO DE LA FINCA; Y FONDO, CON CALLE PEATONAL DE LA PROPIA URBANIZACIÓN. CUOTA: EN EL TOTAL DE LA PROMOCIÓN DE 2,947 POR CIENTO, Y EN CUANTO A LAS VIVIENDAS 6,96%.
Información Adicional: REF CATASTRAL: 50650B8QA5256N0017YY. EMBARGO DE 30/11/09 A FAVOR DE AYTO DE CHICLANA DE LA FRONTERA. EL AYTO A 17/03/11 INFORMA QUE LA DEUDA ESTA PENDIENTE DE PAGO Y ASCIENDE A 5.657,17



¿Alguien se anima?


----------



## Maravedi (14 Dic 2012)

begginer dijo:


> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/subastaLotes.faces
> 
> 
> Tipo de Bien
> ...


----------



## Chila (14 Dic 2012)

¿alguno os habéis registrado para hacer el tema online?


----------



## hinka (16 Dic 2012)

Yo lo he intentado con el DNIe pero no le he conseguido....


----------



## kader35 (16 Dic 2012)

Me he hecho un resumen para consumo propio, ya que lo de las cargas es bastante complicado para mí y lo pongo aquí a modo recordatorio por si le viene bien a alguien:

"Cuando compras una cosa que no es tuya, si tiene una carga, tendrás que pagarla, pero no eres el responsable final de la deuda. No te reclamarán por ella, como mucho irán contra la finca pero no pueden ir contra ti. Tú eres un tercer poseedor.
**********
En gestión directa sale aquello que no se han quedado en subasta con un precio mínimo del 70%.
**********
En una nota simple te vienen las cargas, por ejemplo:
a)	Hipoteca a favor de Banesto por la cuantía de 20.000 €
b)	Embargo de Hacienda por importe de 44.000 €
c)	Embargo del Banco Pastor por importe de 18.000 €
Si el bien lo ejecuta Hacienda, las cargas anteriores quedan subsistentes, es decir, las tienes que asumir. La hipoteca de Banesto la tienes que pagar o subrogarte o descontarla cuando vendas el bien. Las posteriores no las tienes que pagar y se alza el embargo.
Las cargas que veáis detrás del que ejecuta se limpian, las que están delante las asume la vivienda. Si no se renuevan cada 4 años también se extinguen. El acreedor tiene que ir renovando la carga. No es la primera ni la última que algún despistado no renueva una carga y te encuentras con que ya no existe.
**********
Muy importante: imaginaros que os quedáis lo que sea, con una carga descomunal y vais a por todas. 

Imaginemos un chalet en Puerta de Hierro que sale por 4.020.000 euros en Hacienda y ahora está en el mercado por 3. La tasación es antigua y está en esos 4.020.000 euros. Se deben 4.000.000 de euros de Hipoteca que está por delante del embargo de Hacienda, es decir, hay que pagar o asumir. 

Hacienda hace los cálculos: Finca tasada en 4.020.000 euros-4.000.000 de Hipoteca = 20.000 de salida. 

Nadie quiere la finca, quedará desierta. Pero vas tú y te la quedas por el 70% de 20.000, es decir, 17.000. Que sería el precio mínimo para poder quedártela en subasta. 

Bien, ya tenéis una propiedad de tres millones de euros. Estáis jugando y puede salir blanco o rojo. Hace unos meses sería impensable que un casapapis que estaba en la cola del INEM tuviera una propiedad en Puerta de hierro, pero ahí estás tú. Con una deuda que grava a la finca.


Una vez que tienes el bien, el primer paso es ir al Notario. Aquí os podéis encontrar al Sr Notario de turno, como me pasó a mí en la nave que compré a medias y te diga: Oye, asumís la carga que hay delante verdad?. 

Aquí tenéis que hacer un silencio un poco largo, mirarlo con cara como diciéndole: ¿tú estás tonto o estás tonto? y por supuesto decirle que ni de coña . No se os ocurra asumir ninguna carga. Esa hipoteca no es vuestra, grava a la finca pero no es de vuestra responsabilidad, sois un tercer poseedor, el responsable último es el que firmó la hipoteca, no vosotros. Recordadlo siempre porque os pueden hacer un Cristo si no sabéis dónde estáis. 

¿Porqué el Notario nos hace esa pregunta?. ¿Nos tiene manía, no le caemos bien?. No, la cosa es más sencilla. El Notario cobra según la cuantía del bien del que se efectúa la venta, y como no es lo mismo 16.000 que 650.000 ni mucho menos, pues el hombre probó a ver si podría cobrar una minuta diez veces más de lo que valía. Como se tenía que leer un tochaco gordo del expediente de la nave y costaba preparar la escritura, pensó que lo que cobraba era una minucia. Al final nos metió el expediente dentro de la escritura, es decir, como 100 páginas y como también cobra por páginas, ahí se resarció un poco. 

Segundo paso: Negociar con la entidad acreedora. Es decir con el que tiene la Hipoteca. 

Un fallo es que vayas allí en plan pipiolo y les digas que eres el propietario de la finca en Puerta de Hierro. Aquí se necesita un poco de imagen. No estaría mal un buen abogado. La ventaja nuestra, es que por los pasillos del juzgado, en las subastas, te encontrabas a los abogados de toda condición, y se paraban a hablar contigo, a hablarte de sus procedimientos, de tema procesal, jurídico, de "este juez es lento", "esta jueza no tiene ni idea"..."mira lo que me ha pasado con un cliente..." "ostras como está de buena esta procuradora" etc y al final sabes quién es bueno en Comunidades de vecinos, en procedimientos civiles varios, quien lo es pleiteando y quién negociando.

Si no conocéis a ninguno, lo mejor es que os decantéis por uno más bien joven con ganas de comerse el mundo, pero no soberbio. Suelen pecar de necios, el orgullo les ciega y al final la cosa se complica. Un abogado que cumpla vuestras órdenes, aunque es bueno dejarse asesorar, tú mandas. 

Tanto si la hipoteca la tienen el asesoría jurídica, como en la Oficina, la propuesta es del 50% de la hipoteca. ¿No aceptan?. Pues que vayan abriendo un procedimiento de morosidad (a ti no te afecta porque no eres el deudor, sino acordaros tercer poseedor), y lo que les pica más, aprovisiona al Banco de España para pleitear y quedarte otro muerto que no vale el precio de la Hipoteca. 

Lo bueno y recomendable es poner una fecha a vencimiento: seis meses, que tendréis tiempo en vender la finca por debajo del precio de mercado, lo suficiente para ganaros bien la vida.

Es un juego a dos bandas, con su riesgo, pero con la crisis y la situación bancaria se puede jugar, y apretar a los bancos que no quieren más inmuebles.
**********

Una pregunta sobre el tema este de las cargas. Vamos a ver... segun dices, al que compra un inmueble en una subasta, las cargas que pueda tener le dan igual ya que seria tercer poseedor y el responsable de las cargas seguiria siendo la persona que firmo la hipoteca. ¿ Esto lo he entendido bien ?

Entonces si es asi me queda la duda de porque en la informacion de la subasta ponen las cargas que tiene ese inmueble ya que total es un dato que al que compra no le aporta nada. ¿ Es por algun motivo legal o me estoy perdiendo algo ?

No, las cargas no le da igual. Lo que digo es que las cargas gravan la finca, pero no eres responsable ni el titular de ellas. 

Las cargas de delante tienes que pagarlas, o negociarlas, pero no eres el deudor, Las de atrás se borran, de esas sí te olvidas. 

Pondré un ejemplo sencillo para que lo entendáis:

Imaginaros que os quedáis un piso que tiene una carga de 30.000 euros. 

No lo negociáis ni lo pagáis. El banco ejecuta la carga. Puede pasar dos cosas. 

a) El piso se queda en 15.000 euros. Faltan otros 15.000 para cubrir. El deudor, que no eres tú, tiene aún pendiente de pago otros 15.000 euros. Pueden ir a por su nómina u otros bienes. Contra ti, tercer poseedor no pueden ir. 

b) El piso queda en 50.000 euros. Como se debían 30.000 y ahí acaba la responsabilidad, hay un sobrante de 20.000 euros. 

Señores, importante también el tema de sobrantes. Lástima que este mes ande mal de tiempo. 

Para quien va el sobrante?. Para el titular de la finca, es decir tú. Su responsabilidad se extingue como deudor, pero el resto va para el que tenga la titularidad del bien subastado. 

Creo que con este ejemplo puede quedar claro. No eres responsable de la deuda, pero grava la finca. Una cosa no quita la otra.


Iniciado por ninfireblade 
Joder debo ser torpe de cojones porque no me entero y eso que lo he leido y releido 

¿ A que llamas deuda anterior y posterior ?

Veamos un ejemplo para tontos:

- Fulanito "A" compra un piso y pide una hipoteca sobre ese piso. Pongamos de 100.000€
- Por lo que sea, no paga y todavia le faltan 50.000€ de hipoteca. El banco se lo embarga y lo saca a subasta.

Ahora, 2 situaciones:

opcion a: Fulanito "B" lo compra en subasta por 70.000€. El banco se queda con los 50.000 de la deuda y los 20.000 restantes van para fulanito "A". Fulanito "B" se queda con el piso en propiedad y fulanito "A" queda libre de deudas.

opcion b: Fulanito B lo compra en subasta por 20.000€. El banco se queda con esos 20.000 pero fulanito "A" aun debe 30.000. ¿ Fulanito "B" se queda con el piso en propiedad pero este piso aun tiene una carga de 30.000 y lo pueden volver a embargar de nuevo ?


¿ Seria asi ? (lo que he puesto en negrita es lo que mas me cuesta entender)

No, cuando un banco saca a subasta algo, se extingue la carga, quede al precio que quede. No confundir la carga anterior, la que está antes, por la fecha, que la carga por la que sale a subasta. 

Otra cosa es que Fulanito A siga siendo responsable de la deuda si no cubre el precio la subasta"

Hasta aquí es reumen. Como véis se repite bastante, pero nunca está de más, ya que veo que a muchos les pasa lo que a mí.


----------



## kader35 (16 Dic 2012)

Ahora una pregunta para Secretario:

En el caso del pisazo de Príncipe de Vergara dices que, una vez comprado por 6000 puedes hacer varias cosas:

a) Alquilarlo
b) Vivir tú en él o poner un negocio
c) Revenderlo, negociando la carga con el banco para dárselo al comprador libre de cargas.

En el caso de que no lo revenda, si lo alquilo por 1200 euros, como dices en el ejemplo o si vivo en él es posible que me lo embarguen porque no he quitado la carga?

Si me lo quedo para mí, entiendo que debo pagar la hipoteca, si quiero seguridad total, no?

¿Por qué dices que si voy a negociar con el banco y les digo que lo tengo alquilado les hundo en la miseria?

Si voy a negociar con el banco, y dicen que no a todo, qué opciones me quedan?

Dentro de los consejos que das, que me suenan bastante acertados, lo de revender los bienes lo veo complicado, ya que ahora no tiene nadie dinero y los bancos no te dan hipotecas.

Por último, Secretario, sólo reprocharte que no te pases más a menudo por estos lares, ya que, al tener tantas dudas, aparco el tema hasta que respondas o des más ejemplos y cuando se vuelve a retomar, tengo que volver a repasar todo lo anterior, que ya se me ha olvidado.

En fin, que ya que nos has metido el gusanillo en el cuerpo, que no tardes tanto, joel, oño


----------



## begginer (16 Dic 2012)

Voy a ver si compruebo si he conseguido entender el sistema y trato de responder a tus dudas.



kader35 dijo:


> Ahora una pregunta para Secretario:
> 
> En el caso del pisazo de Príncipe de Vergara dices que, una vez comprado por 6000 puedes hacer varias cosas:
> 
> ...




A lo mejor me equivoco. Si es así, ¿álguien con más conocimientos?


----------



## hinka (16 Dic 2012)

Una pregunta a los que habeis ido a las subastas.
A la hora de conformar el cheque al favor del Tesoro Publico.
Se pide asi directamente. Hazme un cheque por tantos € a favor del Tesoro Público?
Cuanto os ha cobrado vuestro banco?
Si hay segunda licitación vuelven a utilizar el mismo?


----------



## Maravedi (16 Dic 2012)

yo me uno a la peticion a los que habeis ido a alguna subasta a raiz del hilo (novatos) y nos podais contar a los que aun no nos hemos estrenado.

Lo que no me queda claro es quien tasa el bien para la subasta,el acreedor? por que la mayoria estan por encima de mercado,o es la tasacion de fecha de firma de la hipoteca en el caso de bienes inmuebles.

Otra cosita,llevo tiempo siguiendo una propiedad que antes o despues sera embargada,me puse en contacto con el vendedor y pide 1,6 k es una finca para uso comercial,como seguirle el rastro en caso de que salga a subasta,como me enteraria?


----------



## PeterGriffyn (17 Dic 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> llevo tiempo siguiendo una propiedad que antes o despues sera embargada,me puse en contacto con el vendedor y pide 1,6 k es una finca para uso comercial,como seguirle el rastro en caso de que salga a subasta,como me enteraria?



Imagino que pidiendo notas simples en el Registro con periodicidad.
También podría llevarte a alguna parte googlear con frecuencia los nombres del propietario, de la finca si lo tiene, o bien la referencia catastral de la misma. Creo que las subastas se publican en los boletines.


----------



## Don Pedro (17 Dic 2012)

Yo entré con el certificado del DNI digital, me costó bastante hasta que conseguí que el banco me admitiese la "transferencia" del depósito.




Chila dijo:


> ¿alguno os habéis registrado para hacer el tema online?


----------



## metalero (17 Dic 2012)

soy nuevo por estos lares, aunque llevo espiando desde hace 2 o 3 años, y este tema me ha parecido muy muy muy interesante, me lo he releido como 300 veces, antes de lanzar mi duda quisiera agradecir a SECRETARIO por enseñas un poco de su sabiduria y vivencias en un mundo que pienso que sin toda esta informacion el 99% de lso que leemos no entraria en la vida 

ahora lanzo mi duda haber si todas las horas de estudio invertido han servido para algo..

pongamos por ejemplo este garaje que es el primero que tenia abierto antes de decidirme a escribir 

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=50533&idBien=0

Nº adjudicación directa:S2012R288600300409 

Presentación de ofertaselegacion Especial de la AEAT en Madrid, calle Guzman el Bueno, 139 

Fecha límite de presentación de ofertas:24-dic-2012 a las 23:59 

Precio mínimo de adjudicación:No hay precio mínimo de adjudicación 




Ocultar Más Información
Mostrar Más Información
Unidad de Subastas:UNIDAD REGIONAL DE SUBASTAS DE MADRID Dirección:CL GUZMAN EL BUENO, 139. MADRID Código Postal:28003 Provincia:Madrid Teléfono:915826582 Correo Electrónico:r28000lw@correo.aeat.es
Tipo de Bien Valoración Cargas Localización 
Inmueble 11.760,00 € No constan cargas Madrid Inmueble 11.760,00 € No constan cargas Madrid 


Tipo de bien:Garaje 

Título Jurídicoleno dominio 
Localización:CL/ MARQUES, 1 
28320 PINTO MADRID 

Inscripción:Registro número 2 de PINTO 
Tomo: 931 Libro: 320 
Folio: 45 Finca: 21313 Inscripción: 4 

Descripción: PLAZA DE GARAJE EN CL MARQUÉS, 1 CON VUELTA AL PASEO DE DOLORES SORIA EN PINTO. SUPERFICIE CONSTRUIDA DE 20,21 M. C. 

Información Adicional: REFERENCIA CATASTRAL: 0851705VK4505S0026WJ 



por lo que yo he entendido al ser adjudicacion directa minimo en el sobre habria que meter 1.176€ que es el 10% de la valoracion, o podria igualmente meter 200€ y llevarmelo igualmente?

pasos a seguir serian,

1º ir a por una nota simple y ver las cargas que tiene, 

2ºhablar con el presidente de la comunidad o administrador de fincas para ver si debe algo por ella 

3ºir a nuestro banco a por el cheque a nombre del tesoro publico por la cantidad que creamos por ejemplo 1.176€, que es el 10% 

4ºllevar el sobre a la dirección correspondiente antes del dia indicado 

5º tener suerte

6º si te lo han asignado empezar con el papeleo el notario....

espero que no me haya confundido mucho....

haber si entretodos hacemos un minilibro para nosotros con nuestras vivencias, con casos diversos he ir aprendiendo poco a poco y con la ayuda del creador del hilo

un saludo!!


----------



## hinka (17 Dic 2012)

Don Pedro dijo:


> Yo entré con el certificado del DNI digital, me costó bastante hasta que conseguí que el banco me admitiese la "transferencia" del depósito.



Cuanto tardan en "admitir" la transferencia?
No es instantanea?

Pq creo que es lo mas comodo por internet sin tener que andar con los cheques.


----------



## Don Pedro (17 Dic 2012)

hinka dijo:


> Cuanto tardan en "admitir" la transferencia?
> No es instantanea?
> 
> Pq creo que es lo mas comodo por internet sin tener que andar con los cheques.



Si, el depósito es instantáneo, desde la página de la agencia tributaria, después de rellenar un formulario te redirigen a la web de tu banco y confirmas el depósito.
El problema que tuve, en primer lugar, es que no había entrado nunca en la web del banco con el dni electrónico y se me quedaba la página intentando conectar y sin darme ningún mensaje de error. Una vez dado de alta en el banco con el dni tuve que probar varias veces hasta que hacienda conectó con el banco.
A la hora de recuperar el depósito me pasó lo mismo, tuve que intentarlo varios veces durante varios días.


----------



## Sol de Invierno (18 Dic 2012)

Gracias Secretario. Buen Hilo.


----------



## kader35 (18 Dic 2012)

Sobre el piso de Príncipe de Vergara he pedido una nota simple al Registro de la Propiedad y se me han quitado las ganas de meterme en el follón. Aquí pongo parte por si hay algún valiene que se anime:

"_CARGAS DE LA FINCA
> 
> Una HIPOTECA a favor de BANCO VASCONIA SOCIEDAD ANONIMA, en garantia de un préstamo de CUATROCIENTOS MIL EUROS de principal; el importe de dos años de intereses ordinarios al SIETE ENTEROS SEISCIENTAS VEINTICINCO MILESIMAS POR CIENTO, máximo previsto en el apartado 3.4. de la cláusula primera de la escritura que nos ocupa, ; el importe de dos años de intereses de demora al tipo maximo reflejado en el apartado 6 de la clausula primera ; y de una cantidad adicional de SESENTA MIL EUROS para costas y gastos y, en su caso, los gastos de ejecución extrajudicial a que se refiere el artículo 236. K del Reglamento Hipotecario... El plazo de duración del préstamo es de 15 años finalizando el día 04/09/2019. Formalizada en escritura autorizada por el Notario XXXXXXXXXXX el día veinticinco de agosto de dos mil cuatro. Según la inscripción 5ª de fecha seis de octubre de dos mil cuatro. 
> 
> Ampliada y modificada la hipoteca que consta de la inscripción 5ªª, en el sentido de que se amplia el préstamo en 244.00 euros,como consecuencia de la anterior ampliación del capital del préstamo hipotecario, se modifica la responsabilidad hipotecaria establecida para la/s finca/s hipotecada/s , que pasará a ser la de:SEISCIENTOS CUARENTA Y CUATRO MIL EUROS Euros de principal; sus intereses ordinarios de dos años al tipo de SIETE ENTEROS SEISCIENTAS VEINTICINCO MILESIMAS POR CIENTO que corresponde a la cantidad de NOVENTA Y OCHO MIL DOSCIENTOS DIEZ EUROS; sus intereses de demora de dos años al tipo de interés del ONCE ENTEROS SEISCIENTAS VEINTICINCO MILESIMAS POR CIENTO que corresponde a la cantidad CIENTO CUARENTA Y NUEVE MIL SETECIENTOS TREINTA EUROS, y NOVENTA Y SEIS MIL SEISCIENTOS TREINTA EUROS para costas.-Así mismo se modifica el vencimiento del préstamo que pasará a ser el 4 de Septiembre de 2019. 
> Formalizada en escritura autorizada por el Notario XXX, el día cinco de julio de dos mil seis, que causó la inscripción 7ª de fecha veintiocho de noviembre de dos mil seis . 
> 
> Un EMBARGO a favor de AGENCIA TRIBUTARIA en virtud de lo decretado por la Agencia Tributaria para responder de OCHENTA MIL CUATROCIEWNTOS TREINTA Y UN EUROS CINCUENTA Y UN CÉNTIMOS como importe pendiente total, TRES MIL OCHOCIENTOS TRECE EUROS SESENTA Y CINCO CÉNTIMOS de intereses, MIL QUINIENTOS EUROS de costas, siendo el total importe a embargar de OCHENTA Y CINCO MIL SETECIENTOS CUARENTA Y CINCO EUROS DIECISEIS CÉNTIMOS. . Anotado con la letra A de fecha veintitrés de abril de dos mil nueve. . 
> 
> AFECTA durante el plazo de 5 años, a contar desde el veintitrés de abril de dos mil nueve, a las liquidaciones complementarias que puedan girarse por el Impuesto de Transmisiones y Actos Jurídicos Documentados, a consecuencia de autoliquidación, según consta de nota al margen de la inscripción Aª. 
> 
> MODIFICADA la hipoteca que consta de la inscripción 5ªª por la 8ª en el sentido de que se modifica el vencimiento del préstamo hasta el dia 4 de Septiembre de 2019. Formalizada en escritura autorizada por el Notario XXXXX el dia el día treinta de octubre de dos mil nueve,que causó la citada inscripción 8ª de fecha dieciocho de noviembre de dos mil nueve. 
> AFECTA durante el plazo de 5 años, a contar desde el dieciocho de noviembre de dos mil nueve, a las liquidaciones complementarias que puedan girarse por el Impuesto de Transmisiones y Actos Jurídicos Documentados, a consecuencia de autoliquidación, según consta de nota al margen de la inscripción 8ª._ "

La nota simple lleva fecha de ayer. Además tiene otras tres hipotecas del Banco Popular, pero están detrás del embargo de Hacienda.

En fin, que la deuda se dispara totalmente. Secretario, veo difícil negociar una buena quita para esa cantidad y sobre todo para nosotros, que somos unos neófitos en esto.


----------



## kader35 (18 Dic 2012)

Begginer, gracias por tu respuesta, la veo muy lógica, excepto esto:

"¿Por qué dices que si voy a negociar con el banco y les digo que lo tengo alquilado les hundo en la miseria?

¿Comprarías tú un piso con un inquilino dentro?"

En este caso, el banco no va a comprar, por lo que no acabo de entenderte. Si negocio con el banco una quita y el piso lo tengo alquilado de verdad, entiendo que tendría mucha más fuerza para negociar.


----------



## El Secretario (18 Dic 2012)

kader35 dijo:


> Sobre el piso de Príncipe de Vergara he pedido una nota simple al Registro de la Propiedad y se me han quitado las ganas de meterme en el follón. Aquí pongo parte por si hay algún valiene que se anime:
> 
> "_CARGAS DE LA FINCA
> >
> ...



Pues a mí me gusta. Si puedes subir toda la Nota Simple se agradecería. 

De todas maneras es cierto, aquí tienes que ir como si fueras con pinzas de cirujano (en los autodefinidos se llaman erinas) .


Mañana le pondré yo a ver si hay suerte. Recordad que es jugar y los negocios no son 100% seguros ninguno. 


Mañana también le diré porqué y contesto a vuestras preguntas. 

Saludos y buenas noches!!


----------



## Sol de Invierno (18 Dic 2012)

kader35 dijo:


> Sobre el piso de Príncipe de Vergara he pedido una nota simple al Registro de la Propiedad y se me han quitado las ganas de meterme en el follón. Aquí pongo parte por si hay algún valiene que se anime:
> 
> "_CARGAS DE LA FINCA
> >
> ...





Tengo un par de dudas: según esto se deben unos 80.000 euros a Hacienda? Esa " claúsula" no anula la de la hipoteca al ser posterior a dicha hipoteca?



Aún veo negocio en ese inmueble. Si varios foreros se animasen yo participaría.


----------



## PajaroPiter (18 Dic 2012)

Yo también veo la oportunidad, pero soy un acojonao.


----------



## Sol de Invierno (18 Dic 2012)

¿Alguien ha tenido la ocasión de ver la vivienda por dentro para conocer su estado actual? 

PajaroPiter, su nos juntmos vrios el riesgo sería mínimo.


----------



## PajaroPiter (18 Dic 2012)

Sol de Invierno dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha tenido la ocasión de ver la vivienda por dentro para conocer su estado actual?
> 
> PajaroPiter, su nos juntmos vrios el riesgo sería mínimo.



Seguro que ninguno la hemos visto por dentro.
Para mí kader35 tiene preferencia absoluta en este particular.
A partir de ahí...


----------



## hinka (18 Dic 2012)

kader35 dijo:


> Begginer, gracias por tu respuesta, la veo muy lógica, excepto esto:
> 
> "¿Por qué dices que si voy a negociar con el banco y les digo que lo tengo alquilado les hundo en la miseria?
> 
> ...



Claro, creo que es lo que te trata de decir.
Que no les interesará sacarlo a subasta, porque nadie va a querer comprar en subasta un piso con un inquilino.


----------



## hinka (18 Dic 2012)

Sol de Invierno dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha tenido la ocasión de ver la vivienda por dentro para conocer su estado actual?
> 
> PajaroPiter, su nos juntmos vrios el riesgo sería mínimo.



Pues como el tipiño no entregara las llaves.... y en ese caso... ¿donde tendrian que estar depositadas?.
Si es asi. Sera como los coches te ponen un dia y una hora. Pasas a verlo y listo.
Pero me da......


----------



## Zorri (18 Dic 2012)

Nota simple completa:

DATOS DE LA FINCA 
Municipio: MADRID FINCA Nº: 90516 Idufir: 28088000124632 
Naturaleza de la finca: URBANA 
Calle PRINCIPE DE VERGARA Nº 31 Piso 1 Puerta DCH 

URBANA: VEINTIUNO. -PISO PRIMERO DERECHA, en planta primera de la casa en Madrid y_ su calle de PRINCIPE DE VERGARA número TREINTA Y UNO.Tiene una superficie util aproximada de DOSCIENTOS CUATRO METROS SETENTA DECIMETROS CUADRADOS.Consta de varias dependencias y servicios. Linda: frente, segun se entra,con portal,hueco y descansillo de la escalera principal,por donde tiene su entrada,patio interior de la finca,piso primero izquierda y descansillo y hueco de la escalera de servicio por donde tiene otra entrada;derecha entrando,calle Principe de Vergara y patio interior de la finca; izquierda, patio interior de finca, descansillo y hueco de la escalera de servicio y finca de Luis de Zubiria;y al fondo,con casa número treinta y tres de la calle Principe de Vergara.Su cuota es de 5,6860%.


TITULARES

CLINICA SA al Tomo 2500, Folio 148 Inscripción 3ª, 100% de Pleno dominio adquirido por título de Compraventa 
En virtud de escritura pública autorizada por el Notario XXX de MADRID ,el jueves, 30 de noviembre de 2000, según resulta de la inscripción 3ª extendida con fecha once de enero de dos mil uno. 



CARGAS DE LA FINCA

Una HIPOTECA a favor de BANCO VASCONIA SOCIEDAD ANONIMA. Formalizada en escritura autorizada por el Notario XXX el día veinticinco de agosto de dos mil cuatro. Según la inscripción 5ª de fecha seis de octubre de dos mil cuatro. 

Ampliada y modificada la hipoteca que consta de la inscripción 5ª, en el sentido de que se amplia el préstamo en 244.00 euros, como consecuencia de la anterior ampliación del capital del préstamo hipotecario, se modifica la responsabilidad hipotecaria establecida para la finca hipotecada, que pasará a ser la de:SEISCIENTOS CUARENTA Y CUATRO MIL EUROS Euros de principal; sus intereses ordinarios de dos años al tipo de SIETE ENTEROS SEISCIENTAS VEINTICINCO MILESIMAS POR CIENTO que corresponde a la cantidad de NOVENTA Y OCHO MIL DOSCIENTOS DIEZ EUROS; sus intereses de demora de dos años al tipo de interés del ONCE ENTEROS SEISCIENTAS VEINTICINCO MILESIMAS POR CIENTO que corresponde a la cantidad CIENTO CUARENTA Y NUEVE MIL SETECIENTOS TREINTA EUROS, y NOVENTA Y SEIS MIL SEISCIENTOS TREINTA EUROS para costas.-Así mismo se modifica el vencimiento del préstamo que pasará a ser el 4 de Septiembre de 2019. Formalizada en escritura autorizada por el Notario XXX, el día cinco de julio de dos mil seis, que causó la inscripción 7ª de fecha veintiocho de noviembre de dos mil seis. 


Un EMBARGO a favor de AGENCIA TRIBUTARIA en virtud de lo decretado por la Agencia Tributaria para responder de OCHENTA MIL CUATROCIEWNTOS TREINTA Y UN EUROS CINCUENTA Y UN CÉNTIMOS como importe pendiente total, TRES MIL OCHOCIENTOS TRECE EUROS SESENTA Y CINCO CÉNTIMOS de intereses, MIL QUINIENTOS EUROS de costas, siendo el total importe a embargar de OCHENTA Y CINCO MIL SETECIENTOS CUARENTA Y CINCO EUROS DIECISEIS CÉNTIMOS. Anotado con la letra A de fecha veintitrés de abril de dos mil nueve. 
AFECTA durante el plazo de 5 años, a contar desde el veintitrés de abril de dos mil nueve, a las liquidaciones complementarias que puedan girarse por el Impuesto de Transmisiones y Actos Jurídicos Documentados, a consecuencia de autoliquidación, según consta de nota al margen de la inscripción A. 

MODIFICADA la hipoteca que consta de la inscripción 5ª por la 8ª, en el sentido de que se modifica el vencimiento del préstamo hasta el dia 4 de Septiembre de 2019. Formalizada en escritura autorizada por el Notario XXX el dia el día treinta de octubre de dos mil nueve, que causó la citada inscripción 8ª de fecha dieciocho de noviembre de dos mil nueve. 
AFECTA durante el plazo de 5 años, a contar desde el dieciocho de noviembre de dos mil nueve, a las liquidaciones complementarias que puedan girarse por el Impuesto de Transmisiones y Actos Jurídicos Documentados, a consecuencia de autoliquidación, según consta de nota al margen de la inscripción 8ª. 

Una HIPOTECA a favor de BANCO POPULAR ESPAÑOL SA, en garantía del saldo de una cuenta de crédito hasta la cuantía máxima de SESENTA MIL EUROS de principal; de dos anualidades de intereses DE DEMORA al tipo máximo del VEINTISIETE ENTEROS CINCUENTA CENTESIMAS POR CIENTO; y de QUINCE ENTEROS POR CIENTO, como crédito supletorio para costas y gastos, en su caso. El plazo de duración del préstamo es de 1 año finalizando el día 30/10/2010. Formalizada en escritura autorizada por el Notario XXX el día treinta de octubre de dos mil nueve. Según la inscripción 9ª de fecha diecinueve de noviembre de dos mil nueve. 

AFECTA durante el plazo de 5 años, a contar desde el diecinueve de noviembre de dos mil nueve, a las liquidaciones complementarias que puedan girarse por el Impuesto de Transmisiones y Actos Jurídicos Documentados, a consecuencia de autoliquidación, según consta de nota al margen de la inscripción 9ª. 

MODIFICADA la hipoteca que consta de la inscripción 5ª por la 10ª en el sentido de que se estasblece un periodo de carencia hasta el dia 4 de Noviembre de 2011. Formalizada en escritura autorizada por el Notario XXX el dia el día veintiocho de octubre de dos mil diez,que causó la citada inscripción 10ª de fecha tres de diciembre de dos mil diez. 
AFECTA durante el plazo de 5 años, a contar desde el tres de diciembre de dos mil diez, a las liquidaciones complementarias que puedan girarse por el Impuesto de Transmisiones y Actos Jurídicos Documentados, a consecuencia de autoliquidación, según consta de nota al margen de la inscripción 10ª. 

Una HIPOTECA a favor de BANCO POPULAR ESPAÑOL SA, en garantía del saldo de una cuenta de crédito hasta la cuantía máxima de CINCUENTA MIL EUROS de principal; de dos anualidades de intereses DE DEMORA al tipo máximo del CATORCE ENTEROS CINCUENTA CENTESIMAS POR CIENTO; y del QUINCE ENTEROS POR CIENTO, como crédito supletorio para costas y gastos, en su caso.. El plazo de duración del préstamo es de 1 año finalizando el día 28/10/2011. Formalizada en escritura autorizada por el Notario XXX el día veintiocho de octubre de dos mil diez Según la inscripción 11ª de fecha siete de diciembre de dos mil diez. 

AFECTA durante el plazo de 5 años, a contar desde el siete de diciembre de dos mil diez, a las liquidaciones complementarias que puedan girarse por el Impuesto de Transmisiones y Actos Jurídicos Documentados, a consecuencia de autoliquidación, según consta de nota al margen de la inscripción 11ª. 

Una HIPOTECA a favor de BANCO POPULAR ESPAÑOL SA, en garantía del saldo de una cuenta de crédito hasta la cuantía máxima de CUARENTA MIL EUROS de PRINCIPAL; de dos anualidades de INTERESES DE DEMORA al tipo pactado del veinte por ciento; y de una cantidad igual al quince por ciento, como crédito supletorio para COSTAS Y GASTOS, en su caso. . El plazo de duración del préstamo es de 1 año finalizando el día 28/10/2012. Formalizada en escritura autorizada por el Notario XXX el día veintiocho de octubre de dos mil once Según la inscripción 12ª de fecha siete de diciembre de dos mil once. 

AFECTA durante el plazo de 5 años, a contar desde el siete de diciembre de dos mil once, a las liquidaciones complementarias que puedan girarse por el Impuesto de Transmisiones y Actos Jurídicos Documentados, a consecuencia de autoliquidación, según consta de nota al margen de la inscripción 12ª. 



OBSERVACIONES
La expresada finca se halla inscrita en el folio 148 del tomo 2500,libro 2500. 

Madrid, DIECISIETE DE DICIEMBRE DE DOS MIL DOCE


----------



## hinka (18 Dic 2012)

A todo esto.... el Codigo Civil... que no estaria de más leerselo. Yo el primero.

Descargas gratuitas - Ministerio de Justicia


----------



## Zorri (18 Dic 2012)

Para quien lo quiera ver por dentro: 
piso en venta en calle príncipe de vergara. madrid


----------



## Sol de Invierno (19 Dic 2012)

Respecto a ls crgs, veo datos muy diferentes a la información dada por un foero y a la nueva.


----------



## begginer (19 Dic 2012)

kader35 dijo:


> Begginer, gracias por tu respuesta, la veo muy lógica, excepto esto:
> 
> "¿Por qué dices que si voy a negociar con el banco y les digo que lo tengo alquilado les hundo en la miseria?
> 
> ...



Hola kader35,

Precisamente era eso lo que quería decir. El banco no querrá meterse en problemas de inquilinos. De ahí que te pusiera ese ejemplo.


----------



## begginer (19 Dic 2012)

tienes un privado sol


----------



## kader35 (19 Dic 2012)

Sol de Invierno dijo:


> Respecto a ls crgs, veo datos muy diferentes a la información dada por un foero y a la nueva.



La información que se dio al principio es la que hay en Hacienda, que es quien lo saca en adjudicación directa y creo recordar que la deuda que pone es del 2011.

En la información que he dado yo de la nota simple he ocultado los nombres de los Notarios, por simple cuestión de prudencia, pero ya he visto que Zorri se lo ha currado y la ha puesto entera, además de las imágenes del piso. La verdad es que está fenomenal, quitando los suelos de mármol, que son un poco agobiantes, lo demás está perfecto.

Gracias, PajaroPiter por lo de la preferencia, pero el tema ha tenido más de 37.000 visitas y creo que habrá más gente interesada en esta propiedad.

A ver qué nos dice Secretario.


----------



## kader35 (19 Dic 2012)

Sol de Invierno dijo:


> Tengo un par de dudas: según esto se deben unos 80.000 euros a Hacienda? Esa " claúsula" no anula la de la hipoteca al ser posterior a dicha hipoteca?
> 
> 
> 
> Aún veo negocio en ese inmueble. Si varios foreros se animasen yo participaría.



No, según tengo entendido habría que pagar las que van delante del que saca a subasta el piso. En este caso el Banco Vasconia está antes que Hacienda. El Banco Popular, que va detrás, se queda sin cobrar.

Que me corrija alguien si no es así.


----------



## metalero (19 Dic 2012)

hola:

haber si me podeis echar una mano, en los casos que No hay precio mínimo de adjudicación, y sea en adjudicacion directa, cuanto seria el minimo en ofrecer?

por ejemplo de una cantidad de 10.000€

muchas gracias de antebrazo

un saludo!


----------



## Sol de Invierno (19 Dic 2012)

kader35 dijo:


> No, según tengo entendido habría que pagar las que van delante del que saca a subasta el piso. En este caso el Banco Vasconia está antes que Hacienda. El Banco Popular, que va detrás, se queda sin cobrar.
> 
> Que me corrija alguien si no es así.



He estado revisando y es así cierto. Entonces, por concluir el tema cargas, estamos hablando de unas cargas finales de unos 800.000 euros? Lo digo de cabeza que estoy en el trabajo.

Para saber con qué cifra jugamos sobre la mesa.


----------



## Zorri (19 Dic 2012)

Hola a todos , lo de poner nombres en la nota simple fue un error y la modifique al momento ( se siguen viendo? )
Por lo que respecta a la finca yo creo que responde por 644000 eur , el banco vasconia fue absorvido por el Banco popular asi que creo que es la misma deuda. Lo que me pregunto yo cuanto dinero es de hipoteca y no de interes y costas .
Otra cosa que hay que tener en cuenta es la deuda de la comunidad que son 300 eur al mes y si lleva un tiempo sin pagarse es bastante dinero , nos la podrian reclamar ? y el IBI ?
Un saludo


----------



## kader35 (19 Dic 2012)

Zorri dijo:


> Hola a todos , lo de poner nombres en la nota simple fue un error y la modifique al momento ( se siguen viendo? )
> Por lo que respecta a la finca yo creo que responde por 644000 eur , el banco vasconia fue absorvido por el Banco popular asi que creo que es la misma deuda. Lo que me pregunto yo cuanto dinero es de hipoteca y no de interes y costas .
> Otra cosa que hay que tener en cuenta es la deuda de la comunidad que son 300 eur al mes y si lleva un tiempo sin pagarse es bastante dinero , nos la podrian reclamar ? y el IBI ?
> Un saludo



Ya no se ven. Quizás no tuviera importancia ponerlos o no, yo los quité por si acaso.

Respecto a la deuda con la comunidad y demás, según mi opinión, se empezaría a generar desde el momento en que se sea propietario, no antes.

Deduzco que para saber el importe es que has ido a preguntarlo in situ. Estupendo, a esto se le llama labor de equipo. Entre unos y otros estamos haciendo de detectives ).

Profe, di algo, que Noche Buena está a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## El Secretario (19 Dic 2012)

Muy buenos días. 

Veo que el piso que os puse trae cola y que le habéis pillado el gusanillo.: 

Me alegro de verdad, porque es así como se empieza y por cierto* lo estáis haciendo muy bien*. Un 10 a kader y a zorri que acaba de rematar la faena. Como os dije los negocios es información y relación. En este post se van dando las dos cosas y estudiando a fondo cada caso que os parezca que valga la pena podéis sacar petróleo donde la mayoría de los mortales no ven nada. Es lo que toca para los que empiezan de cero. 


En este caso particular, hay una noticia buena y otra mala. La buena es que el piso para mí vale la pena, la mala es que el exceso de publicidad puede matar la oportunidad. Es lo que pasa cuando se postea en un sitio público. 

Tened en consideración de que se trata de un piso de lujo de 200 metros cuadrados en el corazón del barrio de Salamanca en Madrid. Cuando el Señor kader dijo que por la crisis la venta quedaba descartada no es cierto. *A pesar de* la crisis, la oferta de este tipo de pisos sigue siendo alta porque la demanda sigue siendo alta con un perfil de comprador de clase media/alta. Gente con dinero queda mucha todavía. Es más, la clase media empobrece, pero los ricos son más ricos aunque lleven el dinero fuera y no den signos de ostentación. 

Ahora que tenemos más información, acerquemos más la lupa y desciframos más códigos que nos pongan en situación de ventaja con el inversor medio.

De todas maneras, el empujón lo tenéis. Dudas siempre habrá sobre una cuestión u otra, pero si tenéis el concepto claro y las cuatro reglas básicas para que no os pilléis los dedos, el punto principal es saber lo que vale una cosa, en este caso el piso que nos concierne, y por cuanto lo podemos sacar. 

Un dato: desde el 96 hasta el 2007 que me llevé mi patrimonio a Alemania, jamás he perdido dinero en subastas. Vale que era un mercado alcista, pero en algunos casos empatabas o ganabas poco y en otro pegabas un subidón. 

Los más grandes fueron: de 7.000 euros a 193.000; de 18.000 euros a 240.000; de 180.000 euros (los puso el banco) a 366.000 en cinco meses.

Hay bastantes más, pero en estos no puse prácticamente nada. La idea es hacer apalancamiento sobre algo que valga la pena, y negociar deuda cuando seas el propietario. 

El activo mejor que tengo no es el capital, sino el fondo de comercio. La experiencia, el contacto con algunos bancos, abogados, procuradores y algunos oficiales de juzgado y sobre todo el conocimiento del tema. *Ese será vuestro mejor activo: la información*. A partir de ahí tenéis el 50% de éxito. Faltará la relación, que si sois buenos ya se os abrirán puertas sin mucho esfuerzo. 

Sobre los atajos: si no eres nadie no te dan información, porque es "confidencial". Ahora, como seas la prima de uno del Ayuntamiento, te da los datos que quieras. Así es la vida, y nosotros empezaremos como lo hemos hecho los que empezamos de abajo, de cero y convirtiendo cada caso en un reto. 

Venga, os voy a echar una mano y vamos a estudiar un poco esta Nota Simple, a ver qué sacamos de bueno:








Zorri dijo:


> Nota simple completa:
> 
> DATOS DE LA FINCA
> Municipio: MADRID FINCA Nº: 90516 Idufir: 28088000124632
> ...





Venga, sacad todos papel y lápiz. Haremos un historial y después sacaremos las conclusiones que sean:


Titular de la Finca: Clínica SA. En el año 2000 compra la vivienda. A pulso. No sabemos por cuanto, pero tenía que ser un pico. Los inmigrantes no dejaban de venir a servir a casas a cualquier españolito con trabajo y el Barrio de Salamanca era el barrio de Salamanca. Aznar saca mayoría absoluta y se atan perros con longanizas. 

Esto me dice que esta gente era de pasta. Compran a tocateja. 

Bien, nos vamos a las famosa inscripción 5ª, la siguiente que sale. 

Llega el año 2004. Gana Zapatero y la crisis todavía no asoma. Estos señores que compran a pulso tienen que realizar una hipoteca de su propiedad. No sabemos si tiene más, pero sospecho que sí. 

Pasan dos años. Burbuja.info empieza a despegar y estos señores necesitan hacer una ampliación de la hipoteca hasta...*644.000 euros. *. Estamos en el 2006.

Ojo al dato!!* Hasta el 15 de Junio del 2011 se debían 529.000 euros*. Es decir, que en seis años han amortizado más de 100.000 euros. Estos tíos* han estado pagando la hipoteca.* 

Sigamos:

Embargo de Hacienda de 80.000 euros. Es por la carga que sale a subasta en Gestión directa. Aquí estos ya están hundidos. Se inscribe *el 23 de Abril del 2009*

A partir de aquí se precipitan los acontecimientos: 

El 30 de Octubre de este mismo año 2009, esta gente firma ante Notario una modificación de la hipoteca para ampliar plazo hasta el 2019 y una Hipoteca del Banco Popular (es el mismo que el Banco Vasconia absorbido por éste de 60.000 euros). Son la inscripción 8ª y 9ª respectivamente. 


Aquí tenemos que hacer un receso y reflexionar sobre este último punto:


"Les da 60.000 euros en garantía de un saldo de crédito". Vence al año, es decir en Octubre del 2010. 

Hay dos cosas que hacen los Bancos en estos tiempos. 

1) Las pólizas de crédito tienen orden de cancelarlas a no ser que haya un flujo de caja. Las pólizas de crédito para fines especuladores tocaron hace tiempo a su fin. Las convierten en préstamos al consumo a cinco años ó en hipotecas, pero* no se renuevan*.

2) Una mala práctica bancaria por una cuestión de balance, es huir hacia adelante aunque sepan que luego la deuda suba mucho más y la paguemos entre todos. Eso les da igual. 

Os pondré un ejemplo que puede ir bien para el caso que tocamos. 

Constructor con 15 pisos a punto de acabarlos. No le queda dinero y no ha vendido un puto piso. Las hipotecas valen más que los pisos por el tema de la crisis. 

Le dice al banco: Oye mira, quédate los pisos que no te puedo pagar. 

El banco tiene que poner en fallida las 15 hipotecas, provisionar en el banco de España y poner como fallida una operación monstruosa. 

¿Qué se le ocurre?. Mira, no hay problema, te hacemos un préstamo, con ese préstamo pagas las hipotecas y el año que viene ya veremos. 

En el balance del banco, este señor paga 15 hipotecas y encima un préstamo. Gana dinero, aunque sabe que algún día esa bola no la pagará nadie. Por ahora salva el balance que es lo que importa. 

Aquí al señor Hospital SA le dan 1 año para pagar 60,000 euros a pesar del embargo de Hacienda por medio. Pasa ese año y qué tenemos?

Voilà otro año!! Nos vamos a la inscripción 11ª con otro préstamo Hipotecario a un añito más y como no puede pagar el piso y el préstamo hipotecario, le dan una carencia de la Hipoteca hasta Noviembre del 2011.

Pasa otro año. Ya no paga la Hipoteca porque tiene carencia, pero necesita otra inyección más a un añito. Llega el fatídico Octubre del 2011m y vuelve a pasar lo mismo. 

Lo que vemos es que no han vuelto a repetir firma en el 2012. Con Hacienda detrás eso sería una temeridad. 

Toda esta agonía primero es para dar vida al muerto. ¿Porqué?, no lo sé, para mí que estos artificios contables son por una causa. Un padrino que daba oxígeno al muerto y se ha cansado de poner la cara, o simplemente torpeza o desidia de los que llevan el tema. 

Lo que es seguro, es que esos 150.000 euros puestos por el Popular se van a norris si no tienen un avalista detrás o otra garantía que desconocemos. 

*El caso es que el que se quede con la propiedad sólo tendrá que responder por la primera carga. Es decir los 529.000 euros. *

Lo demás es papel mojado. 

Otra cosa que pasa mucho y más con esta gente que han tenido dinero, porque estos tíos han manejado pasta. Quien tuvo retuvo y una práctica muy común es que, como la finca queda limpia como una patena de Hacienda y la hipotecas del Popular, *los antiguos dueños suelen tener a alguien que quiera la finca, algún adinerado y se la quedan para ellos.* 

Es decir, se suele encargar la compra a profesionales. De todas maneras, si no han asistido a la subasta en directo y han esperado a Gestión directa es buena señal. 

La finca para mí puede valer perfectamente los 700.000 euros que pedían siendo el piso de 200 metros y la zona. Además de que está impecable.

El problema es que por ese precio que marcaba la agencia era invendible: Echad cuentas: 529.000 +80.000 + 150.000 sin contar intereses y costas de por medio. Se podía ir perfectamente a los 800.000 euros. 

Otra cosa que me ha llamado la atención, es que el Popular no ha pedido Nota simple para iniciar un procedimiento Hipotecario ejecutivo. Eso también es buena señal y da un tiempo de margen prudencial de mínimo un año. 

En fin, esas son mis cuentas. Si hay algún valiente que sepa que los 529.000 pueden subir más en un año e irse a los 600.000 perfectamente. a partir de ahí hay que negociar. 

Yo no pondría mucho a no ser que muevas pasta. Puede perfectamente venir un tío, poner 30.000 en el sobre y fin de la Historia. No lo veo descabellado.

Mi consejo: nunca más de 10.000 a no ser que como digo tengáis músculo. 

Este es un ejemplo. Salir saldrán a patadas este 2013. Ir a lo que más se adecúe a vuestros bolsillos. Estudiad el tema. Si no os lo quedáis tranquilos, a veces el siguiente es mejor. Está bien el chute de adrenalina al embarcarse en estos menesteres, pero nunca pasar la barrera del disfrutar comprando al amargarse y no dormir por hacer una temeridad sin sentido. 

Ahora está todo vacío. hay espacio. Ensayad con trasteros y cosas así. Ir a verlo, preguntad (ya sabéis, información ante todo) y cuando sepáis qué es lo que realmente compráis, decidid si vale la pena o no. 

Y si queréis jugar en las grandes ligas, éste piso es un ejemplo. De las inversiones medianas quedaría mejor, pero para un neófito ya es algo grande y un salto. 













metalero dijo:


> hola:
> 
> haber si me podeis echar una mano, en los casos que No hay precio mínimo de adjudicación, y sea en adjudicacion directa, cuanto seria el minimo en ofrecer?
> 
> ...



Primero asegúrate de lo que vale. Déjate del precio marcado. 

Una vez claro pon lo que quieras. Depende de la Agencia tributaria. Va por provincias. Por un 30% a ojo de buen cubero. 

Perdón por las faltas, iba rápido y me da pereza volver a revisar el tochaco. 


Saludos.


----------



## Leño (19 Dic 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> Otra cosa que me ha llamado la atención, es que *el Popular no ha pedido Nota simple* para iniciar un procedimiento Hipotecario ejecutivo.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias Secre, dónde ves esto?


----------



## Leño (19 Dic 2012)

Otra cosa, ejemplo: somos tercer poseedor de una vivienda con una carga hipotecaria anterior de 100.000 euros. No asumimos ni pagamos la deuda y el banco ejecuta porque, además, no quiere negociar. Las subastas judiciales tengo entendido que quedan la mayoría desiertas y el banco se adjudica el piso por un 50% aprox (?) del valor de tasación. Y aquí me asalñtan dos dudas:
1) Tenemos como tercer poseedor algún tipo de derecho preferente en la subasta?
2) El Banco no aceptó ninguna quita pero nosotros nos lo quedamos en subasta por el 60% del valor de tasación. Esto puede ser una salida muy interesante cuando la deuda hipotecaria y el valor de tasación estén muy próximos, verdad?

Gracias Secre, te necesitamos por aquí!


----------



## Sol de Invierno (19 Dic 2012)

El Secretario, muchas gracias. Francamente, en estos asuntos, eres excepcional. 
¿ Cómo empezaste en este mundo? ¿Trabajabas y estudiabas a la vez? ¿Quue estudios previos tienes? Todo esto si no te importa ponerlo por aquí, por supuesto. Entendería tu postura perfectamente.


----------



## Sol de Invierno (19 Dic 2012)

Otra pregunta Secretario.Si te quedas con el inmueble, ¿ asumes las deudas de la comunidad de vecinos( pago mensual de 300 euros durante estos años) ?


----------



## kader35 (19 Dic 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> Toda esta agonía primero es para dar vida al muerto. ¿Porqué?, no lo sé, para mí que estos artificios contables son por una causa. *Un padrino que daba oxígeno al muerto y se ha cansado de poner la cara*, o simplemente torpeza o desidia de los que llevan el tema.



Me inclino a pensar que es por lo que te he destacado en negrita, ya que tiene pinta de centro de estética. Seguramente han pillado a alguien como inversor y al empezar a ir mal las cosas se ha ido enredando hasta que el inversor ha dado un puñetazo en la mesa. Yo he perdido unos 150.000 euros podríamos decir, con matices, de esa manera.

Gracias, profe, ha sido una buena lección.


----------



## scratch (19 Dic 2012)

Llevo varios días dándole vueltas a este tema, me atrae, pero acojonado estoy, más por desconocimiento del tema y que me la puedan meter doblada por desconocimiento mío que por palmar un par de miles.
Supongo que la mayoría estamos en la misma situación, ¿qué se os ocurre?¿Ir varios de la manita al alimón y entre unos y otros tratar de salvar la papeleta?¿buscar un mentor? (El Secretario sería uno estupendo, pero me parece abusar de él sólo el plantearle la posibilidad, bastante información "que no tiene precio" nos está dando, aunque quizá le interese un % por operación que salga bien)


----------



## hinka (19 Dic 2012)

Sol de Invierno dijo:


> Otra pregunta Secretario.Si te quedas con el inmueble, ¿ asumes las deudas de la comunidad de vecinos( pago mensual de 300 euros durante estos años) ?



¿Sera como el IBI que solo estas obligado al presente año y al anterior?


----------



## El Secretario (19 Dic 2012)

Leño dijo:


> Gracias Secre, dónde ves esto?



Respondo un poco telegráficamente que me tengo que ir. 

Pues precisamente, no lo veo!!.:cook:

Cuando un Banco reclama una deuda al juzgado el juez le dice: muy bien, pero usted me da una nota simple para que la ponga en el expediente que he abierto (si ve procedente abrir un expediente).

Entonces el procurador del banco va al Registro de la propiedad y le dice que según diligencias previas abiertas en el juzgado tal con el nº de procedimiento tal se reclama una Nota simple. 

*Esto tiene que venir reflejado*. Si viene es que ya está la cosa en marcha. Si no, es buena señal. 






Leño dijo:


> Otra cosa, ejemplo: somos tercer poseedor de una vivienda con una carga hipotecaria anterior de 100.000 euros. No asumimos ni pagamos la deuda y el banco ejecuta porque, además, no quiere negociar. Las subastas judiciales tengo entendido que quedan la mayoría desiertas y el banco se adjudica el piso por un 50% aprox (?) del valor de tasación. Y aquí me asalñtan dos dudas:
> 1) Tenemos como tercer poseedor algún tipo de derecho preferente en la subasta?
> 2) El Banco no aceptó ninguna quita pero nosotros nos lo quedamos en subasta por el 60% del valor de tasación. Esto puede ser una salida muy interesante cuando la deuda hipotecaria y el valor de tasación estén muy próximos, verdad?
> 
> Gracias Secre, te necesitamos por aquí!



Tú no eres poseedor de la deuda pero *eres el propietario del tlitulo de la finca*. Que no es poco. 

Eso significa que: 

Si viene un postor y ofrece más dinero de lo que se debe, el resto es para ti. A eso se le llama* sobrante*, lo tienes que reclamar que si no se lo queda el papá estado a los 5 años. "Justicia civil, justicia rogada". Es decir, hay que pedirlo. 

*El banco irá por la deuda en subasta,* Ni un duro menos ni un duro más. El tema es no ponérselo fácil. 


Si lo alquiláis que sea como mínimo por el 50% del precio de mercado. Se puede alquilar perfectamente por 1.200 euros que os da una renta cojonuda, pero mejor por 800. No lo hace nada atractivo para ningún postor ni para ellos una renta de 800x12/529.000 de capital. 

De todas maneras si vais con una oferta seria de 400.000 seguro que os escuchan. Las cajas de vino son recomendables con tacto. Si no sabéis moveros mejor dejar la caja de vinos para cuando os conozcan para la próxima.

Incluso los antiguos dueños o allegados pueden estar interesados con la finca limpia. 

No olvidar que muchas de las subastas acaban en manos o través del círculo del antiguo dueño. Sobre todo si han sido comerciantes y tienen buenos contactos. 

A 400.000, lo vendes rápido por 500.000 (en un mes) y ganas dinero. El que lo compra, compra barato y os levantáis una pasta. esa es la idea. 

Creo que ya no me necesitáis Sr Leño. Quedan preguntas y flecos pero para empezar a andar podéis ir solos. Las preguntas que quedan son secundarias, pero sabiendo descifrar una Nota simple, que no es nada del otro mundo, entendiendo las cargas y cuatro reglas más podéis meteros donde nadie se mete por ignorancia, miedo o comodidad. 

Como yo tenía mucha hambre de comerme el mundo me metí en cosas difíciles. Bastante más de la que pongo de ejemplo, y como me gusta porque es como componer un rompecabezas, para mí esto no es un trabajo.

Luego si puedo acabo de contestar las preguntas, si no mañana lo hago por la tarde/noche. 

Saludos


----------



## metalero (19 Dic 2012)

hola:

he ido al registro de la propiedad y tiene ssi no recuerdo mal unos 100.000€ de cargas.... mañana pongo la nota simple haber que opinais

un saludo


----------



## Dudosillo (19 Dic 2012)

Excelente hilo. Muchas gracias secretario.
Iluminadme por favor.
En la pagina de la agencia tributaria ¿como puedo saber el resultado de una adjudicación directa?. Ya os he leído que tardan unos días en publicar, pero si busco subastas anteriores, no encuentro ninguna que ponga el precio de adjudicación. Ayuda por favor.
Gracias.


----------



## Maravedi (20 Dic 2012)

He buscado información acerca del deudor a ver si esta bien relacionado con amigos poderosos y tachan así es,hablo delpiso de príncipe de Vergara,por clinica s.a,no sale nada del mercantil ni por clinica ludor tampoco,pero si por el director de la clinica,que es un erudito en su campo al parecer,realmente no se sí está información sería útil de cara a la subasta,aunque supongo que sí de verdad vas a por ello puede ser útil para conocer al círculo del deudor y posibles postores.

D&D TRANSACTIONS, SL - Información mercantil en Empresia.es
Intro Clinica Ludor
Cuando el insomnio deteriora la vida - CincoDías.com


----------



## kader35 (20 Dic 2012)

Esta es la empresa:

CLINICA LUDOR S.A.


----------



## Maravedi (20 Dic 2012)

kader35 dijo:


> Esta es la empresa:
> 
> CLINICA LUDOR S.A.



Si pero no sale el consejo de administración que es lo que yo quería ver,lo que sí es visto es esto,es del 2006.

http://www.gruposos.com/web/ficheros/accionistas_emisiones/doc_16.pdf

Darle un vistazo a la página 10,JOAQUÍN Ariza Castro ,consejero CLINICA LUDOR S.A.

Y en empresia.es nada relacionado con LUDOR

ARIZA CASTRO JOAQUIN - Información mercantil del directivo en empresia.es


----------



## El Secretario (20 Dic 2012)

Sol de Invierno dijo:


> El Secretario, muchas gracias. Francamente, en estos asuntos, eres excepcional.
> ¿ Cómo empezaste en este mundo? ¿Trabajabas y estudiabas a la vez? ¿Quue estudios previos tienes? Todo esto si no te importa ponerlo por aquí, por supuesto. Entendería tu postura perfectamente.



Pues mire de titulación tengo, el Bachillerato, sacado eso sí a la primera, luego como en casa sabía que no había fondo para pagar una carrera, sólo para la hermana mayor, luego estaba mi hermano que se puso a trabajar y después iba yo de cabeza, hice el Servicio militar en la Guardia Civil mediante oposición, luego Bombero industrial en una Central Nuclear, después un impass de Vigilante también en Central Nuclear, dos semanas de fregaplatos , técnico de material contra incendios, muy entretenido por cierto yendo desde casa de putas hasta monjas de clausura revisando extintores, y por último con un camioncillo vender hierro a una fundición de Barcelona entre 4 amigos. 


Me dejo algunas cosas como estar de chófer de Miguel Torres en bodegas torres y algunos flecos, pero vamos, con 43 tacos tengo en perfil de persona que si accedo al mercado laboral me pegan una patada y rompen el currículum. Es decir, sería un parado más seguro. 

Entre medias me saqué la Licenciatura de Geografía e Historia en la UNED de Tortosa y poco más puedo decir de mí. En el Guetto de Varsovia me calificarían de obrero prescindible de todas todas.:cook: Claro que tengo el título de fontanero que te dan al pasar un examen de un libro pequeño azul que se llama NIA, donde es todo teórico menos el cálculo de dimensiones de tuberías de un edificio según el caudal y la presión. Todo muy bonito, pero lo cierto es que no tengo ni puta idea. Gente que no pasó el examen sabían 100 veces más que yo que lo saqué para poder firmar boletines. 

Lo de las subastas me vino porque a mí me encanta leer y me iba todas las tardes que podía a la biblioteca pública. Era un devorador de libros de lo más variado, desde biografías, pasando por novelas, y sobre todo libros de historia, a poder ser religiosa, griega del Siglo V a.c hasta el Siglo II,a.c. Me encantaba leer sobre los seleúcidas y ptolemaicos, sus peleas, su influencia en la biblia (Cleopatra era de descendencia griega), y todo aquello que ahora puede ser considerado como friki por cualquier joven "normal".

Pues en esas que había un departamento donde podías leer el periódico gratis, revistas y leer el BOP, y leyendo el boletín de la provincia un día vi un Edito de Subasta y me llamó la atención, así que miré los boletines de ese mes para ver más edictos de subasta.

Y así empezó mi curiosidad. Una vez me atreví a ir a un juzgado y le pregunté por un expediente a un funcionario. Me sacó un tocho y pensé: ¿qué mierda hago yo con esto?. Le pregunté que dónde estaban las cargas y me dijo que me buscara la vida con pinta de pocos amigos. 

Unas 300 páginas o más de hojas que parecían desordenadas. Sólo vi letras, así que lo dejé y me fui.

Otro día me atreví a ver otro expediente y la cosa fue mejor, el funcionario era más amable, pero a la tercera pregunta me dijo: oye, si no lo entiendes, porqué no pides que te lo mire un procurador?. Pero claro, un procurador que te mire un expediente que para ti parecía chino, te cobraba 150 euros de los de antes, 25.000 pesetas. La cuarta parte de un sueldo mensual por 10 minutos hojeando para una cosa que lo más seguro no te lo quedes. 

Y me llegó la suerte del novato. dando un vistazo a las subastas en el BOP me encuentro un piso en Madrid, pero que salía en Tarragona!!. Mi hermano había aprobado una plaza de funcionario y estaba en el MOPU en nuevos ministerios en la época de Borrell. El piso era en la calle de las naves, cerca del Calderón creo recoradar. 

Salía muy barato en un ejecutivo. Antes de la burbuja en el 96 creo recordar. Se lo dije, y con mis ahorros de la indemnización de los bomberos más 4 perras ahorradas, más sus ahorros juntamos 7.5 millones de las antiguas pesetas y compramos. No había nadie en la subasta. 

Por la tarde me llama el abogado de la caja que ejecutaba a mi casa. "oye, si queréis vender, por 12 os lo compramos". Y así fue, unos dos millones por barba que nos ganamos. 

Me animé y fui a comprar una furgoneta en Barcelona pero allí aquello era otro mundo. El contacto con los subasteros en una capital grande. La sala llena por unos mierdas vehículos. Ya comenté que un gitano lleno de cadenas de oro me dijo, "mira, te voy a dar 25.000 pesetas para que estés con boca cerrada y te vayas al Corte inglés a gastártelo, pero no te quiero ver más por aquí en tu puta vida":cook::cook:

Y claro, había gente a su lado realmente convincente. 

Pasado el tiempo me lo encontré en otra subasta en mi territorio, venía con su corte de gente amable y simpática, pero ya sabía que aquí era de tú a tú. Incluso al acabar una subasta me acompañó en su furgoneta del Equipo A al banco para sacar dinero y pagarnos. 

Llevamos 30 páginas y no he hablado del mundo de los subasteros, sólo un poco de teórica, es otro mundo. 

De todas maneras el salto lo di cuando un empresario me propuso: "mira, veo que controlas bien esto, yo pongo el dinero, tú el trabajo y a medias". 

BuaH, aquí es donde empecé a ser capitán general. El empresario era de estos catalanes que miran la peseta al céntimo, pero conmigo era generoso. A cambio yo le hacía ganar dinero. Era buena simbiosis. todavía tenemos negocios juntos. 

¿Sabéis el lujo de ir a su nave (tremendas secretarias), y decirle: Oiga, necesito seis millones para hoy. Ir a su caja fuerte, y sin mediar papel ninguno ni nada tenerlo al instante. Después viene que le tienes que responder, pero imaginaros lo que cuesta que un banco te de un duro. Eso lo cierto fue un buen impulso. 

Así que juntamos información más relación. Tenía negocios con este señor, pero también solo, con un jubilado de un pueblo que se enteraba de todo en plan maruja, con inmobiliarias, con subasteros, con todo el mundo. Había veces que vendía una cosa y en ese momento tenía a seis personas esperando a que les pagara. La oficina era cualquier bar hacían cola y sacabas por ejemplo dos millones de pesetas y a repartir. Estabas tan acostumbrado a contar dinero que te volvías un experto y la gente te comentaba eso de: hostia!!, qué rápido pasas los billetes contando!!

Esto forma parte también de una época que no volverá, no sólo hablo de subastas. Os lo explico un poco por encima este mundillo porque no suele salir en ningún sitio y está mal visto, pero ya os digo que es un pequeño muestreo del ambiente que se vivió en gran parte de España en una década larga. 






Sol de Invierno dijo:


> Otra pregunta Secretario.Si te quedas con el inmueble, ¿ asumes las deudas de la comunidad de vecinos( pago mensual de 300 euros durante estos años) ?



Si se ponen tontos, pueden reclamarte hasta cinco años (al menos antes). Pero vamos, nunca lo he visto excepto una vez que compré un piso con las cargas de la comunidad registradas en el Registro de la Propiedad. 

Lo normal es este año y el anterior como bien te han dicho. Si te haces el remolón incluso sólo el de este año, que es el que realmente te tocaría por justicia. Este piso en concreo no creo que deba mucho viendo el historial.



scratch dijo:


> Llevo varios días dándole vueltas a este tema, me atrae, pero acojonado estoy, más por desconocimiento del tema y que me la puedan meter doblada por desconocimiento mío que por palmar un par de miles.
> Supongo que la mayoría estamos en la misma situación, ¿qué se os ocurre?¿Ir varios de la manita al alimón y entre unos y otros tratar de salvar la papeleta?¿buscar un mentor? (El Secretario sería uno estupendo, pero me parece abusar de él sólo el plantearle la posibilidad, bastante información "que no tiene precio" nos está dando, aunque quizá le interese un % por operación que salga bien)



La verdad es que se agradece el gesto de pensar en mí, pero mejor que busquéis alguien más cercano. Si tenéis alguna duda o consulta yo os la hago gratis, pero tenéis que andar solos y haceros un camino. Cuando no os deis cuenta, tendréis contactos, oficiales del juzgado o funcionarios de hacienda. Sed amables y se os responderá de la misma manera en la misma proporción, o casi. 

A veces me llama un despacho de abogados o una gestoría y me dicen de gestionar una compra en subasta. Muy bien, hablo con el cliente y esa mañana me llevo 3.000 euros si se lo queda al precio que sea. Sea fácil o difícil la gestión. La mayoría de los que me llaman para consultarme cosas se lo hago gratis.

Hay un señor cerca de mi casa que trabajaba en Cajamadrid, le echaron por pegar a otro empleado, a pesar de que este hombre es un trozopan. Lo echaron y se fue una temporada a las subastas. Compró un terreno y lo cambió a una empresa por dinero y...un trabajo!!. Todavía tiene el gusanillo y cuando ve algo que le gusta y es un poco complicado me llama, quedamos en el portal suyo abajo en un banco y charlamos del caso. 

Una vez me vino con un caso de una viuda que le querían subastar . Llamé a la viuda y le di unos consejos, luego el amigo me confesó que estaba en deuda con la viuda porque....digamos que compartían babas! . El Señor ya se ha jubilado hace un par de años. 

Lo de juntaros unos pocos...hombre!, es lo ideal, pero ya os digo que por un foro donde no ves la cara y ojos del otro, sin conocerse de nada ni saber las neuras de cada uno es una cosa difícil. Hablamos de dinero en una etapa donde existe una crisis animal. Tenerlo claro si os aliáis los del foro. Esto no es comprar futuros o acciones.







Dudosillo dijo:


> Excelente hilo. Muchas gracias secretario.
> Iluminadme por favor.
> En la pagina de la agencia tributaria ¿como puedo saber el resultado de una adjudicación directa?. Ya os he leído que tardan unos días en publicar, pero si busco subastas anteriores, no encuentro ninguna que ponga el precio de adjudicación. Ayuda por favor.
> Gracias.



Yo directamente llamo y pregunto como han quedado. No hay que perder la perspectiva. Son funcionarios!!. Tenemos que bregar con esa circunstancia. Los hay de toda clase y colores y mejor preguntar. No cuesta nada y tenéis un teléfono en la página donde sale la subasta. 


Por último, saber quién era el dueño es una buena información. Pero mejor coger primero el piso y luego negociar si le interesa, Si lo hacéis al revés os darán la vuelta seguro en un 99% y haréis los primos. 

Pues nada, que paséis todos un buen día y Suerte para el año próximo que será muy putas para la mayoría de los mortales. 

Saludos.


----------



## Ponent09 (20 Dic 2012)

Nuevas experiencias:

https://www1.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/registrado/galeria.faces
valor: 4.247€
mi oferta: 300€
resultado: Insuficiencia de ofertas y abren un nuevo plazo de 1 mes para hacer ofertas.

https://www1.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/registrado/galeria.faces
valor: 17.829,96€
mi oferta: 3.100€
resultado: Insuficiencia de ofertas y abren un nuevo plazo de 1 mes para hacer ofertas.

https://www1.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/registrado/galeria.faces
valor: 32.522,05€
mi oferta: 2.600€
resultado: Insuficiencia de ofertas y abren un nuevo plazo de 1 mes para hacer ofertas.


----------



## hinka (20 Dic 2012)

Tengo una serie de dudas a ver si alguno me puede ayudar.
1º Cuando vamos al acreedor (banco) y solicitamos una quita.Que es lo que hacemos:
¿Asumimos la deuda con el descuento (quita)?
¿Compramos la deuda con un descuento?
O ninguna de las anteriores.
Entiendo que lo primero pero...

2º Cuando vamos al Notario.
¿Por que si ponemos el precio de tasacion asumimos la cargar?
Entiendo que pongamos en precio de compra en subasta, es más bajo y pagaremos menos al notario y de impuestos.
Pero que asumamos la carga por ese motivo, no entiendo el por qué.


----------



## scratch (20 Dic 2012)

Ponent09 dijo:


> Nuevas experiencias:
> 
> https://www1.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/registrado/galeria.faces
> valor: 4.247€
> ...



Si nos pones el enlace de "mi galería" sólo lo puedes ver tu, no podemos acceder a tu perfil de la AEAT. Sólo lo podremos ver si pones el enlace de la referenica de la página principal. 
Se agradece, de todas formas, el aporte.


----------



## Dudosillo (20 Dic 2012)

Joder, Secretario (a partir de ahora con mayúscula), un lujo leerte. Gracias por las respuestas.
Ojalá nos ilustres durante mucho tiempo. 
Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Zorri (20 Dic 2012)

Hinka por lo que tengo entendido en este hilo tu compras la deuda del antiguo propietario con descuento , esa deuda puedes reclamarla . si no es así que me corrijan.
Yo a ese bien (piso en Madrid) le meteria dinero fijo , pero hoy en dia tengo miedo a las compensatorias del itp que estan llegando como churros en compras a privados , no se en compras a instituciones publicas en subastas pq en este caso no existiria dinero en negro , pero hoy en dia todo es reclamar y una compesatoria de 70000 eur no me gustaria jjj


----------



## Maravedi (20 Dic 2012)

Zorri dijo:


> Hinka por lo que tengo entendido en este hilo tu compras la deuda del antiguo propietario con descuento , esa deuda puedes reclamarla . si no es así que me corrijan.
> Yo a ese bien (piso en Madrid) le meteria dinero fijo , pero hoy en dia tengo miedo a las compensatorias del itp que estan llegando como churros en compras a privados , no se en compras a instituciones publicas en subastas pq en este caso no existiria dinero en negro , pero hoy en dia todo es reclamar y una compesatoria de 70000 eur no me gustaria jjj



Algo de esto comento ELSECRETARIO si le estas comprando a hacienda,al pagar creo que se hace la autoliquidacion,sería inverosímil que hacienda te adjudique el bien en X euros y luego te haga una paralela,aunque en este país puede ser.


----------



## scratch (20 Dic 2012)

Vamos a ponernos deberillos.
https://www1.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=50535 

Tipo de Bien
Valoración
Cargas

Localización
Inmueble
221.490,00 €
24.114,30 €

Madrid

Tipo de bien:Vivienda
Título Jurídicoleno dominio
Localización:CL/ CASTUERA, 23 2 1 F
28047 MADRID
Inscripción:Registro número 9 de MADRID	
Tomo: 1911 Libro: 1911
Folio: 206 Finca: 129808 Inscripción: 4
Descripción: URBANA. NUMERO 21 VIVIENDA LETRA F, SITUADA EN LA PLANTA PRIMERA, SIN CONTAR LA DE SOTANO Y BAJA, DEL PORTAL NUMERO 2, DEL EDIFICIO EN MADRID, CARABANCHEL BAJO, CON FACHADAS A LAS CALLES DE CASTUERA NUMERO VEINTITRES, CASTROSERNA Y GREGORIO VACAS, SIN NUMERO. SE ENCUENTRA DISTRIBUIDA INTERIORMENTE EN DIVER- SAS DEPENDENCIAS. LIDA: AL FRENTE, HUECO DE ASCENSOR, RELLANO DE ESCALERA Y VIVIENDA LETRA E DE LA MISMA PLANTA; IZQUIERDA, ENTRANDO HUECO DEL ASCENSOR Y VIVIENDA LETRA G DE IGUAL PLANTA; DERECHA CALLE CASTUERA Y FONDO CALLE CASTRO SERNA. AREA EDIFICADA CONSTRUIDA: CIENTO UN METROS, NOVENTA Y UN DECIMETROS CUADRADOS. DIVISION HORIZONTAL. CUOTA: DOS ENTEROS, SEISCIENTAS DIECIOCHO MI- LESIMAS POR CIENTO. ORDEN PROPIEDAD HORIZONTAL: 21.
Información Adicional: REFERENCIA CATASTRAL: 6627607VK3762H0044QU. FINCA GRAVADA CON UNA HIPOTECA A FAVOR DE BBVA QUE INFORMA A 10-4-12 DE UN PENDIENTE DE 24.114,30 € Y OTRA DEL BANCO DE COMERCIO, SA QUE QUEDARÁ VENCIDO EL 27-2-07 SEGUN INSCRIPCIÓN.


La información que tengo:

Titular: 100,000% del pleno dominio con carácter privativo por título de compraventa.
CARGAS:
HIPOTECA del Banco de Comercio por 83.000 €, tasacíon a efectos de subasta 189.500 € constituída en Abril de 1995 y vencimiento en Febrero del 2007.
HIPOTECA del BBVA por 144.000 €, tasación a efectos de subasta 242.000 € de mayo de 2004, con plazo de amortización de 96 meses.
ANOTACION PREVENTIVA de EMBARGO LETRA A. por varios conceptos de deuda con Hacienda. Importe a embargar 36.800 €. Anotación preventiva de embargo anotada en Marzo de 2011. Expedido certificado de dominio y cargas en la misma fecha a petición de Hacienda.

Afectada por 5 años al pago de la liquidación o liquidaciones que puedan girarse por el impuesto de transmisiones

No hay documentos pendientes de despacho.
________________________________________________________________

Al lío:
Parece que con la hipoteca del BBVA canceló lo que le quedase de la del Banco de Comercio. La del BBVA debería haber vencido en Mayo de este año (96 cuotas desde Mayo de 2004), le quedan 24.000 € según informó el propio BBVA, lo que me indica que tendrá carencia, puede que haya incurrido ya en algún impago de la hipoteca (o poco le falta), de cualquier forma, no se han pedido documentos para una ejecución por impago de la misma.

PEGAS:
Es probable (muy probable) que esté habitada.

¿Qué haríais vosotros con ésto, cuánto ofreceríais? si os arriesgáseis a tener que echar al habitante, claro.
Creo que habría una forma de echar al habitante sin "mancharse las manos". Se trataría de, siendo ya el propietario, no pagar la deuda del banco, provocando la ejecución hipotecaria, que se la quedase éste por el 50% del valor de tasación a efectos de subasta (121.000 €), se cancelase la deuda y el excedente viniera a nosotros, el banco ya se encargaría de deshauciar estuviese quien estuviese, peeeeeero, ¿nos deja a nosotros en fuera de juego durante un par de años (ASNEF, RAI, CIRBE, etc.) o nos dejarían en paz ya que la deuda no es nuestra?.
Admito que es una solución poco elegante y bastante hij*put*.


----------



## Dudosillo (20 Dic 2012)

Según lo aprendido aquí (espero tener razón), seriamos propietarios de la vivienda; y dicha vivienda tiene una carga, no nosotros. Dicha carga es la que hay que negociar con el banco, o esperar la ejecución hipotecaria. Por lo tanto no nos afecta, afecta a la vivienda. Peeeero, me imagino que como somos propietarios, si que se empiezan a generar gastos: comunidad, IBI, derramas etc. Si se inicia un procedimiento que dure años...


----------



## scratch (20 Dic 2012)

Dudosillo dijo:


> Según lo aprendido aquí (espero tener razón), seriamos propietarios de la vivienda; y dicha vivienda tiene una carga, no nosotros. Dicha carga es la que hay que negociar con el banco, o esperar la ejecución hipotecaria. Por lo tanto no nos afecta, afecta a la vivienda. Peeeero, me imagino que como somos propietarios, si que se empiezan a generar gastos: comunidad, IBI, derramas etc. Si se inicia un procedimiento que dure años...



_"Según lo aprendido aquí (espero tener razón), seriamos propietarios de la vivienda; y dicha vivienda tiene una carga, no nosotros."_
*Ésto es lo que entiendo yo también, pero por si acaso.*

_"Dicha carga es la que hay que negociar con el banco, o esperar la ejecución hipotecaria."_
*El banco dudo mucho que quiera negociar 24.000 lereles, mejor esperar ejecución.*

_"Peeeero, me imagino que como somos propietarios, si que se empiezan a generar gastos: comunidad, IBI, derramas etc. Si se inicia un procedimiento que dure años..."_
*Entonces habría que ir poniendo pasta para cubrir esos gastos, si volvieran a embargar por impuestos o por impagos de la comunidad habríamos hecho un pan como unas tortas. Así, a ojo, (70 * 12 *2) + (400 *2)= 2480 € en dos años.*

Pero si denuncias al habitante por okupa estás en las mismas (vete a saber cuándo desaloja) y además te puedes encontrar 30.000 € en desperfectos.

EDITO: Gracias dudosillo, no me había acordado de IBI, derramas, comunidad, etc. :Aplauso:


----------



## Chila (20 Dic 2012)

Yo, si está habitada, casi lo dejaría pasar.


----------



## scratch (20 Dic 2012)

Una pregunta, a ver si alguien me la sabe responder:
Pongamos que optamos a éste garaje
https://www1.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=49013&idBien=0

Valoración
Cargas

Localización
Inmueble
14.700,00 €
No constan cargas

Madrid

Tipo de bien:Garaje
Título Jurídicoleno dominio
Localización:AV/ ESPAÑA, S/N
28945 FUENLABRADA MADRID
Inscripción:Registro número 4 de FUENLABRADA	
Tomo: 1216 Libro: 133
Folio: 214 Finca: 12687 Inscripción: 1
Descripción: URBANA:GARAJE EN FUENLABRADA AV ESPAÑA S/N PARKING 35. *TITULARIDAD: GARCIA NUÑEZ MIGUEL ANGEL Y ADANEZ DIAZ MARIA TERESA 100% DEL PLENO DOMINIO PARA SU SOCIEDAD DE GANANCIALES POR TITULO DE COMPRAVENTA.*
Información Adicional: DIREC SEGÚN CATASTRO: AV ESPAÑA, Nº 34, -1, PLAZA Nº 35. REF CATASTRAL: 2708104VK3620N0035UM SERVIDUMBRE SOBRE EL CONJUNTO URBANISTICO A FAVOR DE RAMOS SA DE DCHO A INSTALAR Y MANTENER CARTELES, LETREROS Y ROTULOS.SERVIDUMBRES DE PASO E INSTALACIÓN

Si os fijáis en lo remarcado en negrita la titularidad es de una sociedad de bienes gananciales (matrimonio) ¿En qué afecta ésto a la hora de tomar posesión/escriturar/registrar la finca? ¿No habría líos con uno de los componentes de la sociedad?


----------



## Zorri (20 Dic 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Algo de esto comento ELSECRETARIO si le estas comprando a hacienda,al pagar creo que se hace la autoliquidacion,sería inverosímil que hacienda te adjudique el bien en X euros y luego te haga una paralela,aunque en este país puede ser.



la intervención de la autoridad judicial da fehaciencia al verdadero valor del bien , sin embargo ello no excluye la incidencia posible en dicho valor de ciertos factores, como son la subsistencia de cargas preferentes, en los cuales es preciso aplicar las reglas de determinación de la base imponible contenidas en el artículo 10. 1 de la Ley del Impuesto sobre Transmisiones Patrimoniales y Actos Jurídicos Documentados, Texto Refundido aprobado por Real Decreto Legislativo 1/1993, de 24 de septiembre, y 38 del Reglamento del Impuesto sobre Transmisiones Patrimoniales y Actos Jurídicos Documentados, aprobado por R.D. 828/1995, de 29 de Mayo, con arreglo a los cuales, de un lado, únicamente serán deducibles las cargas que disminuyan el valor real de los bienes, pero no las deudas aunque estén garantizadas con prenda o hipoteca (art. 37.1), y de otro, todas las cargas, merezcan o no la calificación de deducibles, se presumirá que han sido rebajadas por los interesados al fijar el precio y, en consecuencia, se aumentará a éste, para determinar el valor real, el importe de las cargas que, según el citado art. 37, no tienen la consideración de deducibles, salvo que los contratantes estipulen expresamente la deducción de estas cargas del precio fijado o el adquirente se reserve parte de éste para satisfacer aquéllas (art. 38). Dicho de otra forma, el valor no se puede comprobar pero la base imponible se compone de dos sumandos, el valor de adquisición más las cargas no deducibles (de otra manera se trataría igual supuestos diferentes, esto es, los casos en que el bien adjudicado se adquiere libre de cargas -y el valor del mismo viene dado solo por el precio por él pagado- y los casos en que no es así y el adjudicatario asume cargas preferentes, en los que el valor real del bien para el mismo es el que resulta de sumar lo que paga por adjudicárselo y lo que deberá pagar después para liberarlo de gravámenes).


----------



## scratch (20 Dic 2012)

Chila dijo:


> Yo, si está habitada, casi lo dejaría pasar.



Yo también, el caso es que he conseguido la información del registro de la propiedad (pagando, por supuesto) antes de darme cuenta del detalle 
Y, ya que lo tenemos, por lo menos sacarle provecho aprendiendo.


----------



## scratch (21 Dic 2012)

zorri dijo:


> la intervención de la autoridad judicial da fehaciencia al verdadero valor del bien , sin embargo ello no excluye la incidencia posible en dicho valor de ciertos factores, como son la subsistencia de cargas preferentes, en los cuales es preciso aplicar las reglas de determinación de la base imponible contenidas en el artículo 10. 1 de la ley del impuesto sobre transmisiones patrimoniales y actos jurídicos documentados, texto refundido aprobado por real decreto legislativo 1/1993, de 24 de septiembre, y 38 del reglamento del impuesto sobre transmisiones patrimoniales y actos jurídicos documentados, aprobado por r.d. 828/1995, de 29 de mayo, con arreglo a los cuales, de un lado, únicamente serán deducibles las cargas que disminuyan el valor real de los bienes, pero no las deudas aunque estén garantizadas con prenda o hipoteca (art. 37.1), y de otro, todas las cargas, merezcan o no la calificación de deducibles, se presumirá que han sido rebajadas por los interesados al fijar el precio y, en consecuencia, se aumentará a éste, para determinar el valor real, el importe de las cargas que, según el citado art. 37, no tienen la consideración de deducibles, salvo que los contratantes estipulen expresamente la deducción de estas cargas del precio fijado o el adquirente se reserve parte de éste para satisfacer aquéllas (art. 38). Dicho de otra forma, el valor no se puede comprobar pero la base imponible se compone de dos sumandos, el valor de adquisición más las cargas no deducibles (de otra manera se trataría igual supuestos diferentes, esto es, los casos en que el bien adjudicado se adquiere libre de cargas -y el valor del mismo viene dado solo por el precio por él pagado- y los casos en que no es así y el adjudicatario asume cargas preferentes, en los que el valor real del bien para el mismo es el que resulta de sumar lo que paga por adjudicárselo y lo que deberá pagar después para liberarlo de gravámenes).



*No me he enterado de ná* :ouch:


----------



## Dudosillo (21 Dic 2012)

scratch dijo:


> Una pregunta, a ver si alguien me la sabe responder:
> Pongamos que optamos a éste garaje
> https://www1.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=49013&idBien=0
> 
> ...



Mi humilde opinión:
Lo pone claro LENO DOMINIO.
Entiendo que se subasta el pleno dominio de una finca (garaje), hay dos titulares, como si hay veinte, a mi plin.


----------



## Zorri (21 Dic 2012)

Pues básicamente que si no cuela la liquidacion del itp por el precio de adjudicacion y te envían una complementaria la tendrías que pagar pq hay muchas sentencias a favor de la administración tributaria.

En cuanto al piso de carabanchel yo creo que si sale a subasta el piso y no hay ningún postor el banco se lo adjudicara por la deuda y no habrá sobrante(creo que es asi) .La idea no es mala y yo creo que puede haber sobrante y si se da el caso de que se lo adjudique el banco por la carga puedes quedarte el piso libre de cargas por ese importe ( creo jjj)


----------



## El Secretario (21 Dic 2012)

Zorri dijo:


> *la intervención de la autoridad judicial da fehaciencia al verdadero valor del bien , sin embargo ello no excluye la incidencia posible en dicho valor de ciertos factores, como son la subsistencia de cargas preferentes*, en los cuales es preciso aplicar las reglas de determinación de la base imponible contenidas en el artículo 10. 1 de la Ley del Impuesto sobre Transmisiones Patrimoniales y Actos Jurídicos Documentados, Texto Refundido aprobado por Real Decreto Legislativo 1/1993, de 24 de septiembre, y 38 del Reglamento del Impuesto sobre Transmisiones Patrimoniales y Actos Jurídicos Documentados, aprobado por R.D. 828/1995, de 29 de Mayo, con arreglo a los cuales, de un lado, únicamente serán deducibles las cargas que disminuyan el valor real de los bienes, pero no las deudas aunque estén garantizadas con prenda o hipoteca (art. 37.1), y de otro, todas las cargas, merezcan o no la calificación de deducibles, se presumirá que han sido rebajadas por los interesados al fijar el precio y, en consecuencia, se aumentará a éste, para determinar el valor real, el importe de las cargas que, según el citado art. 37, no tienen la consideración de deducibles, salvo que los contratantes estipulen expresamente la deducción de estas cargas del precio fijado o el adquirente se reserve parte de éste para satisfacer aquéllas (art. 38). Dicho de otra forma,* el valor no se puede comprobar pero la base imponible se compone de dos sumandos, el valor de adquisición más las cargas no deducibles (de otra manera se trataría igual supuestos diferentes, esto es, los casos en que el bien adjudicado se adquiere libre de cargas -y el valor del mismo viene dado solo por el precio por él pagado- y los casos en que no es así y el adjudicatario asume cargas preferentes, en los que el valor real del bien para el mismo es el que resulta de sumar lo que paga por adjudicárselo y lo que deberá pagar después para liberarlo de gravámenes)*.





Zorri dijo:


> Pues basicamente que si no cuela la liquidacion del itp por el precio de adjudicacion y te envian una complementaria la tendrias que pagar pq hay muchas sentencias a favor de la administracion tributaria



Bueno, yo no lo veo así, pero en fin no soy experto en fiscal y podría ser. 

Tú como adjudicatario no asumes una carga preferente. Compras un título con un vicio de entrada que es una carga y por tanto interpreto que deducible. 

Pero bueno, yo he explicado las cosas de Hacienda por mi experiencia. Si dos Registradores de la Propiedad de la misma provincia, con lo claro que está el reglamente aplican la doctrina de diferente forma (me he encontrado casos), la Agencia tributaria según qué oficina o funcionario te encuentres te la podía colar. 

Por eso he explicado el tema fiscal con pinzas. De todas maneras:

El funcionario pone el precio y firma que es lo que vale realmente la finca en ese momento. 

El Notario te lo vende por esa cantidad, y es de nuevo el funcionario público el que está conforme con el precio que consta en escritura. En este caso el Jefe de la unidad ejecutiva de Hacienda, pero puede ser un juez o uno de la Tesorería de la Seguridad social por ejemplo. No te pone de venta 700.000, sino 10.000 euros o lo que hayas consignado, ya que existen gravámenes que la hacen bajar el precio de venta considerablemente.

Vuelvo a repetir que lo que yo he hecho en más de 100 compras de inmuebles por subasta (he comprado de todo, desde proindivisos, nudas propiedades, usufructos....las cosas más raras y de titulares de todo pelaje), mi fprma de actuar era la siguiente y* jamás me ha venido una paralela ni complementaria. *

Compro, autoliquido. Ojo, tomar nota, en el notario os preguntarán si tramitan la hipoteca. Te harán pagar una provisión de fondos. Jamás, pedis un modelo 600 a la hacienda que corresponda que vale un euro y autoliquidáis vosotros. Luego con el sello puesto en la escrutura lo lleváis personalmente al Registro. 

No sólo os ahorráis 200 ó 300 euros de gestoría, es que tú controlas el proceso y es mucho más rápido. 

La forma de actuar, pongamos por ejemplo el piso de Madrid. Adjudicado por 18.000 euros. 

Autoloquido por 18.000, la carga es de 529.000. Muy bien,* pago el 7% del precio real que me ha costado el piso. *. No pueden declarar presunta trampa en el precio como pone un artículo por ahí, porque compras por ese precio. 

Después negocio con el banco y me deja la carga en 400.000. La venta es de 500.000.

Pues bien, mi plusvalía al 21% es de 100.000-18.000, es decir el 21% de 82.000.

No sólo para mí se ajusta a derecho, es que es de sentido común.* Tus ganancias, plusvalías son reales y no engañas a nadie. Es imposible porque la venta lo hace le propio Estado y consta el precio real al que compras en escritura. *

Yo el año que viene me gastaré unos 150.000 euros más o menos en comprar cosas con este sistema y un poco más si puedo en otra cosa que no va por ahí. 

Pues bien, estoy detrás de una nave tasada en 6 millones de euros con una carga de 4 millones. Mi pretensión es liquidar precio de compra y luego declarar las plusvalías. Las que sean y al precio que esté estipulado. 

No obstante, tengo un amigo, o conocido más bien, que fue inspector de Hacienda, se salió y se hizo rico asesorando a empresas, invirtiendo y también lleva las cuentas de algún jugador de 1ª división, que es un máquina. Opusiano, de misa, al que consultaré. tiene en su oficina, aparte de secretarias que parecen modelos, una mesa de caoba de unos diez/quince metros que impresiona. 

Está claro que lo que pagas al principio en la compra al 7%, luego te ahorras en pagarlo al 21%, pero es que no compras la deuda, no la asumes y es una carga propia del inmueble que rebaja sustancialmente el precio. Además cómo deduces lo que has pagado por la carga si luego te hacen una quita de un 40% por ejemplo?. Para mí es mucho más rollo. 

De todas maneras asesoraros para estar tranquilos de alguien que domine la materia (no serán muchos por el tema de tercer poseedor y demás mandangas). 



Saludos.

Edito: lo acabo de consultar con un abogado amigo mío con experiencia en estas cosas. 

Me ha dicho más o menos: "Hacienda ha cambiado mucho en estos últimos años y ahora sí te puede venir con el concepto de transmisión es distinto al de compra y que las leyes hipotecarias a ellos no les vengas con rollos que tienen las propias". 

Así que por si acaso, sí tenéis que tomar en cuenta a vuestro socio para las ganancias que no para las pérdidas que es hacienda. 

Ya comenté un caso que me llevaba éste mismo abogado. Compramos una nave por la deuda del IBI, unos 6.000 euros y eso que declaramos, valiendo la nave de 1.200 m2 unos 600.000 euros, pero la respuesta es la misma: Hacienda ha cambiado mucho durante estos pocos años y pueden perfectamente aplicarte su criterio si te revisa la compra. 


Ahora, lo que no me queda claro, es la cuantía. No puede ser la carga, sino el valor de la finca y en eso cada territorio tiene un baremo, como todos sabemos. 

Como el movimiento se demuestra andando, le pondré hoy una puja por el piso y os mantendré informados.


----------



## Zorri (21 Dic 2012)

Gracias una vez mas Secretario , si es verdad que en todas estas sentencias el que compro el piso en subasta y mas tarde le llego la complementaria , asumieron las cargas . Ya lo veo todo mas factible


----------



## hinka (21 Dic 2012)

Zorri dijo:


> Hinka por lo que tengo entendido en este hilo tu compras la deuda del antiguo propietario con descuento , esa deuda puedes reclamarla . si no es así que me corrijan.
> Yo a ese bien (piso en Madrid) le meteria dinero fijo , pero hoy en dia tengo miedo a las compensatorias del itp que estan llegando como churros en compras a privados , no se en compras a instituciones publicas en subastas pq en este caso no existiria dinero en negro , pero hoy en dia todo es reclamar y una compesatoria de 70000 eur no me gustaria jjj



Entiendo entonces que surgen dos cosas:

Podrías cobrar unas deudas que graban un inmueble de tu propiedad. Y como cobras eso, llevando a enajenación un inmueble de tu propiedad ::

En caso que el banco te venda la deuda, y no tengas el dinero para pagarla. ¿Que pedirias una prorroga para pagarla hasta que vendas el inmueble? ¿Por que hacer una hipoteca sobre el piso para pagarla seria un sin sentido?


----------



## begginer (21 Dic 2012)

*Ayuda embargo preventivo*

Hola a tod@s,

¿sabéis que implicaciones tiene que un bien tenga una anotación de embargo preventivo? En los expedientes de Hacienda figura que no tienen cargas. Dos casos:
_
......... ANOTACIÓN: PREVENTIVA DE EMBARGO a favor de la entidad TESORERIA GENERAL SEGURIDAD SOCIAL, para cubrir débitos que corresponden al siguiente detalle: OCHENTA Y UN MIL CIENTO SESENTA Y NUEVE EUROS CON TREINTA Y CINCO CENTIMOS de principal; DIECISEIS MIL DOSCIENTOS TREINTA Y TRES EUROS CON OCHENTA Y SIETE CENTIMOS de recargo; SIETE MIL NOVECIENTOS CINCO EUROS CON NOVENTA Y TRES CENTIMOS de intereses; DIEZ EUROS CON SESENTA Y CUATRO CENTIMOS de costas devengadas; y TRES MIL CIENTO CINCUENTA Y NUEVE EUROS de costas e intereses presupuestados; TOTAL: CIENTO OCHO MIL CUATROCIENTOS SETENTA Y OCHO EUROS CON SETENTA Y NUEVE CENTIMOS. Mandamiento administrativo de anotación preventiva de Embargo de fecha 13 de Abril de 2.012 expedido en Madrid, por el recaudador ejecutivo de la TESORERIA GENERAL SEGURIDAD SOCIAL, Dirección Provincial de Madrid, Unidad de Recaudación Ejecutiva 19, DON xxxxxxxxxxxxxx, número de expediente xxxxxxxxxxxxx. Anotado bajo la letra x con fecha 25 de Mayo de 2.012 al folio xxx, del Tomo xxxx del Archivo, Libro xxx del término municipal de Pinto. Según nota marginal con la misma fecha se expide certificación.


......... Una ANOTACION DE EMBARGO PREVENTIVO sobre La Totalidad de esta finca, propiedad de XXXXXXXXXXXXX, a favor de la entidad ESTADO, por un total de 13.006,31 euros del principal (2.164.068 pesetas), con 782,46 euros por intereses y costas (130.190 pesetas), otra cantidad en concepto de Costas por un total de 750 euros (124.790 pesetas) Según procedimiento de fecha 25 de Junio de 2.009.
Procedimiento de fecha 24/11/09, AGENCIA TRIBUTARIA de MADRID, nº de procedimiento XXXXXXXXXXXXXX. Anotación XXXXXX, del tomo XXX, libro XXX, folio XX con fecha 12/02/2010_


Gracias por vuestra ayuda. Es un tema relativamente urgente


----------



## Zorri (21 Dic 2012)

La valoracion de referencia para el calculo del itp de este inmueble:


----------



## Zorri (21 Dic 2012)

Que os parece esta de hoy? la tasacion era por el valor de la deuda


----------



## pabloiseguro (21 Dic 2012)

Gran hilo al que sólo le veo un pero


> El Secretario ha excedido su capacidad de almacenamiento de mensajes privados y no puede aceptar más mensajes hasta que libere algo de espacio.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (21 Dic 2012)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Gran hilo al que sólo le veo un pero



Viendo cómo va el hilo supongo que, las dudas, en público mejor.


----------



## Dudosillo (21 Dic 2012)

Zorri dijo:


> Gracias una vez mas Secretario , si es verdad que en todas estas sentencias el que compro el piso en subasta y mas tarde le llego la complementaria , *asumieron las cargas* . Ya lo veo todo mas factible





¿Puedes explicarme un poco esto?, gracias.


----------



## Zorri (22 Dic 2012)

Pues los casos que vi que recurrian el pago complementario del ITP eran Bancos (que se supone que asumen la deuda ) o personas que subrogaron hipotecas .


----------



## rory (22 Dic 2012)

Dudosillo dijo:


> Mi humilde opinión:
> Lo pone claro LENO DOMINIO.
> Entiendo que se subasta el pleno dominio de una finca (garaje), hay dos titulares, como si hay veinte, a mi plin.



En algunas subastas también se pone claro lo del pleno dominio, pero luego, en la descripción, en algunas suele informnar sobre cuotas y porcentajes. Pongo ejemplo. Aquí mi duda es qué significa la CUOTA. 

_*Tipo de Bien Valoración Cargas Localización 
Inmueble 18.720,00 € No constan cargas Madrid Inmueble 18.720,00 € No constan cargas Madrid 


Tipo de bien:Vivienda 

Título Jurídicoleno dominio 
Localización:CL/ REAL, 78 4º A 
28980 PARLA MADRID 

Inscripción:Registro número 1 de PARLA 
Tomo: 1189 Libro: 598 
Folio: 18 Finca: 24878 Inscripción: 1 

Descripción: URBANA.NUMERO VEINTINUEVE.VIVIENDA CUARTO LETRA A, CON ACCESO POR EL PORTAL Nº 78 MODERNO ANTES 76 DE LA CALLE REAL DE PARLA ANTES AV. DEL GENERALISIMO. OCUPA UNA SUPERFICIE UTIL DE CINCUENTA Y OCHO METROS CUADRADOS. CUOTA DE TRES ENTEROS TRESCIENTAS TREINTA Y CINCO MILESIMAS POR CIENTO.DERECHOS DEL DEUDOR: 1/5 DEL PLENO DOMINIO CON CARACTER PRIVATIVO. 

Información Adicional: ES OBJETO DE SUBASTA 1/5 PARTE INDIVISA DE LA FINCA. REFERENCIA CATASTRAL: 4750102VK3545S0029OQ 
*_


----------



## scratch (22 Dic 2012)

rory dijo:


> En algunas subastas también se pone claro lo del pleno dominio, pero luego, en la descripción, en algunas suele informnar sobre cuotas y porcentajes. Pongo ejemplo. Aquí mi duda es qué significa la CUOTA.
> 
> _*Tipo de Bien Valoración Cargas Localización
> Inmueble 18.720,00 € No constan cargas Madrid Inmueble 18.720,00 € No constan cargas Madrid
> ...



La cuota es el porcentaje que le corresponde de la comunidad de vecinos, se suele utilizar para el cálculo de responsabilidades, como derramas, pagos de comunidad, etc.


----------



## rory (22 Dic 2012)

scratch dijo:


> La cuota es el porcentaje que le corresponde de la comunidad de vecinos, se suele utilizar para el cálculo de responsabilidades, como derramas, pagos de comunidad, etc.



Ok, entendido. Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## kader35 (22 Dic 2012)

Scratch, yo creo que no debe ser eso, ya que en la información adicional pone:

Información Adicional: ES OBJETO DE SUBASTA 1/5 PARTE INDIVISA DE LA FINCA. REFERENCIA CATASTRAL: 4750102VK3545S0029OQ 

Luego, debe ser que sale a subasta solamente una quinta parte.


----------



## kader35 (22 Dic 2012)

Zorri dijo:


> La valoracion de referencia para el calculo del itp de este inmueble:



Zorri, ¿Cómo has conseguido las características del inmueble? Me refiero a que yo he entrado en el catastro y consigo los datos normales, pero no las características.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (22 Dic 2012)

Zorri dijo:


> la intervención de la autoridad judicial da fehaciencia al verdadero valor del bien , sin embargo ello no excluye la incidencia posible en dicho valor de ciertos factores, como son la subsistencia de cargas preferentes, en los cuales es preciso aplicar las reglas de determinación de la base imponible contenidas en el artículo 10. 1 de la Ley del Impuesto sobre Transmisiones Patrimoniales y Actos Jurídicos Documentados, Texto Refundido aprobado por Real Decreto Legislativo 1/1993, de 24 de septiembre, y 38 del Reglamento del Impuesto sobre Transmisiones Patrimoniales y Actos Jurídicos Documentados, aprobado por R.D. 828/1995, de 29 de Mayo, con arreglo a los cuales, de un lado, únicamente serán deducibles las cargas que disminuyan el valor real de los bienes, pero no las deudas aunque estén garantizadas con prenda o hipoteca (art. 37.1), y de otro, todas las cargas, merezcan o no la calificación de deducibles, se presumirá que han sido rebajadas por los interesados al fijar el precio y, en consecuencia, se aumentará a éste, para determinar el valor real, el importe de las cargas que, según el citado art. 37, no tienen la consideración de deducibles, salvo que los contratantes estipulen expresamente la deducción de estas cargas del precio fijado o el adquirente se reserve parte de éste para satisfacer aquéllas (art. 38). Dicho de otra forma, el valor no se puede comprobar pero la base imponible se compone de dos sumandos, el valor de adquisición más las cargas no deducibles (de otra manera se trataría igual supuestos diferentes, esto es, los casos en que el bien adjudicado se adquiere libre de cargas -y el valor del mismo viene dado solo por el precio por él pagado- y los casos en que no es así y el adjudicatario asume cargas preferentes, en los que el valor real del bien para el mismo es el que resulta de sumar lo que paga por adjudicárselo y lo que deberá pagar después para liberarlo de gravámenes).




De lo que usted nos cuenta, se deduce que nos puede llegar una complementaria y habría que pagar 12 millones en ITP por el piso de Madrid. Otra cosa es que a El Secretario no le hayan llegado, claro que él parece que compró en tiempos de bonanza y no se molestaban en revisar todas las compraventas como imagino que sí harán ahora...


----------



## rory (22 Dic 2012)

kader35 dijo:


> Scratch, yo creo que no debe ser eso, ya que en la información adicional pone:
> 
> Información Adicional: ES OBJETO DE SUBASTA 1/5 PARTE INDIVISA DE LA FINCA. REFERENCIA CATASTRAL: 4750102VK3545S0029OQ
> 
> Luego, debe ser que sale a subasta solamente una quinta parte.



Yo lo entiendo así. Adquieres el pleno dominio de una quinta parte.

Sobre lo que dice Marolmat de que hacienda revise todas las compraventas, sí, pero no. 

Ahora están más a la que salta, necesitan pillar de donde sea y si hay sentencias a favor de ellos, pues irán a pillar pasta de donde sea. 

Otra cosa es que puedan hacer frente y revisar todos los expedientes, cosa complicada, ya que no hay personal y cada vez más puteado.

Sería de utilidad saber si ya es un procedimiento estandarizado el que te pasen la complementaria o simplemmete sea una cuestión de suerte que te toque o no, es decir, que a algún inspector le dé por revisar esa compraventa.


----------



## scratch (22 Dic 2012)

kader35 dijo:


> Scratch, yo creo que no debe ser eso, ya que en la información adicional pone:
> 
> Información Adicional: ES OBJETO DE SUBASTA 1/5 PARTE INDIVISA DE LA FINCA. REFERENCIA CATASTRAL: 4750102VK3545S0029OQ
> 
> Luego, debe ser que sale a subasta solamente una quinta parte.



Efectívamente, sólo sale a subasta 1/5 parte, tendrías que compartir propiedad con otros 4 propietarios, pero lo de la cuota se refiere al porcentaje que tiene la propiedad sobre el resto de la finca.

Tomemos como ejemplo el que ha puesto rory. Sus datos catastrales son los siguientes:

Referencia catastral	4750102VK3545S0029OQ Obtener etiqueta Copiar referencia al portapapeles
Localización	CL REAL 78 Es:3 Pl:04 Pt:A
28980 PARLA (MADRID)
Clase	Urbano
Superficie (**)	78 m2
*Coeficiente de participación	3,333000 %*
Uso	Residencial
Año construcción local principal	1968
Datos de la Finca en la que se integra el Bien Inmueble
Localización	CL REAL 74 G
PARLA (MADRID)
Superficie construida	2.361 m2
Superficie suelo	738 m2
Tipo Finca	Parcela con varios inmuebles (division horizontal)

Con una sencilla regla de 3 sacamos que la superficie total es de 2340 m2, que coincide más o menos con la superficie construida. (Hay una pequeña desviación porque probablemente no se estén contabilizando algunos metros como elementos comunes aunque pertenecieran inicialmente a la finca matriz, como aceras.)


----------



## Zorri (22 Dic 2012)

kader35 dijo:


> Zorri, ¿Cómo has conseguido las características del inmueble? Me refiero a que yo he entrado en el catastro y consigo los datos normales, pero no las características.



Esto no es del catastro entras en madrid.org - Comunidad de Madrid y en valoracion de bienes inmuebles te da la base imponible para calcular el ITP , tb es muy util para valoraciones de coches para las transferencias  .


----------



## Zorri (22 Dic 2012)

marolmat dijo:


> De lo que usted nos cuenta, se deduce que nos puede llegar una complementaria y habría que pagar 12 millones en ITP por el piso de Madrid. Otra cosa es que a El Secretario no le hayan llegado, claro que él parece que compró en tiempos de bonanza y no se molestaban en revisar todas las compraventas como imagino que sí harán ahora...



Si lo que intento decir es que si que te puede llegar la complementaria y hay que contar con ella , si supiera fijo que no me llegaba ya estaba pujando. De todas formas ya nos contara Secretario como queda la cosa .Un saludo


----------



## hinka (22 Dic 2012)

Zorri dijo:


> Esto no es del catastro entras en madrid.org - Comunidad de Madrid y en valoracion de bienes inmuebles te da la base imponible para calcular el ITP , tb es muy util para valoraciones de coches para las transferencias  .



Lo mismo para Galicia. 

Web da Consellería de Facenda - Servizos sen certificado

Entrar en Oficina virtual > Valoracion de Bens.

PD. Lo cambio porque no funcionaba


----------



## begginer (23 Dic 2012)

begginer dijo:


> Hola a tod@s,
> 
> ¿sabéis que implicaciones tiene que un bien tenga una anotación de embargo preventivo? En los expedientes de Hacienda figura que no tienen cargas. Dos casos:
> _
> ...




¿Nadie sabe de esto?


----------



## El Secretario (23 Dic 2012)

begginer dijo:


> Hola a tod@s,
> 
> ¿sabéis que implicaciones tiene que un bien tenga una anotación de embargo preventivo? En los expedientes de Hacienda figura que no tienen cargas. Dos casos:
> _
> ...



Hola Sr Begginer. Entiendo que quiera preservar la información, pero no hace falta tachar las anotaciones, porque sino no vemos la letra o el numero de la inscripción en el registro. De todas maneras nos fiaremos de la fecha y pensaremos que la anotación preventiva de embargo de la Seguridad Social no es una renovación de otra más antigua. 

Otra cosa: No hace falta tachar el Notario. *Son Notas Simples públicas* a las que todo el mundo tiene acceso, en este caso sale con cara y ojos por un motivo de enajenación forzosa por parte de Hacienda. 

Bien, dicho esto.* Las cargas posteriores no se ponen, o no lo hacen constar en hacienda porque no son importantes para el que compra. Se borran*. *Esto sólo pasa cuando compramos en subasta.* 

Aprovechemos y hablemos un poco de embargos preventivos:

Los embargos preventivos son anotaciones en el registro que ordena un juez o una autoridad representativa del Estado, sea de la Seguridad Social, Hacienda o Ayuntamiento. 


Pueden ejecutarse en cualquier momento como el Hipotecario, pero tiene otras particularidades que lo hacen diferente. 

*Una de ellas es que cada 4 años se tiene que renovar*. Si el que hace la anotación se le olvida se jode y baila. Se levanta el embargo. 

Antes del 2001 si renovabas una vez el embargo te quedaba como una mancha para los siglos de los siglos. Podías ver embargos de hacía 20 años de 500 pesetas de sociedades que ni existían, pero que ahí estaban. 


*Los embargos pueden extenderse a todas las fincas y propiedades que tenga un deudor*. Por ejemplo, debe 18.000 euros de un préstamo al consumo, o debes 40.000 a Pepito que te lo ha dejado para que montes un negocio. 


No puedes pagar y entonces el acreedor va al juez, y el juez ordena que te embarguen lo que tienes en propiedad. 

Es decir, si debes 18.000 euros y tienes 40 pisos y 10 párkings, te puede poner la anotación preventiva de embargo en todas las propiedades. Eso signifique que el que compre, tiene que sumir que hay esa carga. 

Pero puede sonar la flauta de varias maneras:


Compras uno de los pisos sin cerrar la carga. El acreedor saca a subasta los pisos y el resto de párkings. Por preferencia pondrá a subasta primero los pisos que son de titularidad del acreedor. En este caso el juez empezaría con los párkings. 

Cuando empiece la subasta, se pondrá todos los bienes, pero, y eso es lo importante,* no subastará todos los bienes. Cuando se cubra la deuda, el secretario para la subasta y los demás bienes no se subastan. *

El Secretario del juzgado calcula lo que asciende las tasas más costas (bueno, presenta el procurador del banco una cuenta y luego el Secretario hace la suya). Una táctica para demorar un procedimiento es oponerse a las costas, incluso a los intereses. Como soy perro viejo, he visto cosas como por ejemplo, un deudor oponerse por vía penal a los intereses del banco, admitírselo a trámite y pararse la subasta durante....cinco años!!. Esto me pasó a mí en un juzgado de Valls, Tarragona. 

Compré dos fincas en el 97, se hizo la subasta, pero no me dieron la finca porque el deudor recurrió por lo penal y lo admitieron a trámite, y como el penal tiene preferencia sobre el procedimiento civil, aún depositando el dinero de la subasta, no pude hacer nada y aquello se quedó allí muerto. 

La suerte es que cuando me dieron al final los autos de adjudicación (así se llaman), por el 2003 los terrenos subieron mucho de valor, y por carambola pude ganar bastante dinero. 

Para parar un Hipotecario es mucho más difícil, son casos muy especiales, pero los ejecutivos se tiene más margen para poder reclamar. Por eso cuando alguien está muy ahogado por una deuda y me pide consejo, con el hipotecario tengo menos margen para poder ayudarlo, pero me estudio el expediente y a veces alguna cosa se puede hacer. 


Bueno, hay más ejemplos que no pondré porque es extenso, pero *hay varios casos en los que a veces suena la flauta y te encuentras con que el embargo ha sido pagado por carambola*. Si es de poca cuantía pues mira, eso que te llevas, pero si es de 60.000 euros que te ahorras como me pasó a mí con un piso en Tarragona, encontrarte esa cantidad de la noche a la mañana la verdad es que es muy gratificante. 

Imaginaros las veces que se tiene que levantar señor cada mañana al trabajo para poder llegar a ver ese dinero junto. 

En este caso Sr Begginer, con los datos que me das puedo decirte al 99% que ese embargo es posterior, es decir, no afecta a la finca. 


Dos cosas más así rápidas:

1) Un subastero de mi edad que empezamos juntos, éramos los más jóvenes y nos juntamos porque había afinidad y para aprender (antes se dedicaba a leer contadores del gas pero lo echaron), compró una finca por 3.000 euros con una carga posterior de 6.000.000 de euros. Era una parte indivisa de un solar urbano. Aquí pegó el salto, porque de no tener un duro, le dieron 27 millones de las antiguas pesetas. El embargo de mil millones de pesetas era de un Director del Banco Central, ahora Santander, que se llevó esa cantidad de los depositantes. Fue a la cárcel. 

El chaval este sigue siendo amigo mío, hemos hecho muchos negocios juntos, la nave famosa de Montblanc, dos terrenos más y colaborado en otros que no hemos sido socios copartícipes, pero sí hemos colaborado uno con otro de alguna forma. 

Ahora _vele_ detrás. En nuestros comienzos lo veías comprando un Opel kadett hecho polvo con su letrero se vende en grande en los cristales en plan cutre y paseando por él por la ciudad para ganarse 100.000 pesetas. Ahora sigue siendo un llorón pero casi vive de rentas. 

2) A veces ves propiedades que deben una porquería y salen a subasta. ¿Cómo es eso?, porque el monstruo está detrás, y son fincas que están condenadas a ir a subasta sí o sí. Estas propiedades suelen quedárselas otra vez el dueño a través de un tercero. Los embargos posteriores hacen invendibles las fincas.

Salieron unas tierras que pertenecían a un Señor que se arruinó como tantos otros trabajando en el Port Aventura. Era el que ponía todas las palmeras. Como ajustó tanto los precios y no calculó bien, acabó debiendo 50.000.000 de pesetas a la Seguridad Social. 

Compré seis fincas que eran de su familia, me llamó y se las vendí a su hijo. Me las fue pagando poco a poco, cada quince días y en el último pago íbamos al Notario a firmar la transmisión. 

Sobre embargos, compra de deudas, posicionarse comprando en subasta por un embargo posterior y subrogarse al acreedor posterior para poder ejecutar tú por ejemplo, es toda una ciencia que no pondré aquí por no cansaros y porque necesitaríamos otras 30 páginas de ejemplos y explicaciones, pero *que sepáis que también se hacen negocios con los embargos y que hay diferentes maneras. *




Zorri dijo:


> Si lo que intento decir es que si que te puede llegar la complementaria y hay que contar con ella , si supiera fijo que no me llegaba ya estaba pujando. De todas formas ya nos contara Secretario como queda la cosa .Un saludo




Bueno, se ve que se acerca la Navidad y me sale la vena abuelo cebolleta contando anécdotas. Bien pensado podría realizar otro libro titulado anécdotas de un subastero en ciernes. Las hay muy entretenidas, hasta amores con abogadas novatas peor guapísimas por ejemplo, que las hay. 

El chaval con el que he comprado mucho y he puesto en los ejemplos anteriores, adquirí junto con el que escribe una nave en un pueblo de tarragona. Compramos por un risión, puse 6000 euros, pero puede que menos, no me acuerdo. Tenía unas cargas delante. 

El caso que fuimos a verlos a la nave que tenían, apartada de todo habían trabajadores dentro. 

Lo que no sabíamos era que la propiedad era de dos hermanos bastante mafiosos. Uno de ellos condenado en busca y captura por falsificar talones y unas cuantas cosas más. 

Estamos dentro de la propiedad y vemos un Audi 80 viniendo hacia nosotros a toda hostia levantando polvo.

Bajan dos tíos de dos metros, parecían dos armarios con la cara roja y en la mano llevaban cada uno una llave inglesa del 45".

Como yo estaba más cerca me vinieron primero a mí y como ya veía el percal le dije:

Chisssst!!!!!. Que yo padezco del corazón eh?, si tienen que pegar a alguien que sea a ese!!! :cook::cook:

Mi compañero se me queda mirando con cara de...será joputa?? :cook::cook:

Empezaron a chillarnos a 30 centímetros de la cara: ¿Qué hacéis aquí?, esto es de mi familia!!, lo levantaron nuestros padres!!, y si volvéis habrá sangre!!

Esto con letra del 7. Lo cierto es que en 5 segundos vimos que estaban sobreactuando, pero por si acaso corrimos un tupido velo. Hicimos como el que actúa delante de un perro peligroso, dimos a entender que no teníamos miedo, sin ser desafiantes, nos montamos en el coche y para casa. 

Su abogado llamó al nuestro para llegar a un acuerdo y al final mucho chillar pero fueron ellos los que compraron la finca. Detrás de los chillidos y la chulería lo que tenían era pánico, pero claro, un tío de dos metros con pinta de loco con una llave inglesa en la mano vete a saber. 

Sobre el tema. Sólo he podido hablar con dos subasteros. Pasado fiestas lo haré con un verdadero profesional, experto en estas lides para que me diga exactamente el riesgo que hay. 

Lo llamo y le pongo el ejemplo:

-"Oye, finca que vale en Hacienda 300.000 euros, y tiene una carga de 200.000 y te la quedas por 20.000. ¿Cuanto le pones de ITP?

Se queda pensado un momento y me dice: -¿Pues 20.000 no? , como hemos hecho toda la vida. 

Pues me ha dicho Fulanito (Fulanito es mi abogado que es bastante conocido y tiene prestigio), que corremos el riesgo de que nos venga una complementaria. 

-Bah! no lo he visto nuca eso, el precio es público y te lo firma un funcionario y...(aquí me ha dado una justificación un poco peregrina que no pondré porque no la he entendido muy bien y trata de la doble imposición).

De todas maneras tenedlo en cuenta. El piso de Madrid le he puesto la puja. Superior a los 6.000,a 12.000 e incluso a 15.000, pero no creo que me lo quede si lo pienso fríamente. De todas maneras yo actuaré como hasta ahora y pagaré en el ITP lo que haya puesto en escritura. 

Si me viene una complementaria no me pondré nervioso y recurriré hasta el contencioso que me hace ganar dos años. 

Pero claro, yo soy perro viejo, tengo una experiencia detrás, muchos pleitos civiles de todos los colores, todos ganados menos uno que trataba de procesal (de plazos), que la Audiencia tumbó siendo clarísmo que le pasaron el plazo de reclamación con el argumento de la parte contraria de: "Señoriaaaa que es un subastero que se queda una nave por siete millones de pesetas y vale 30"!!!.

Mi abogado dijo que la Ley es la Ley y que era una cuestión de plazos y estaba clarísmo que íbamos a ganar porque aquí no cabe interpretación jurídica, era procesal, pero señores, una cosa tiene que quedaros clara:

*"El juez resuelve según la Ley aplicando su propio criterio y conciencia"*

Es decir, no sólo aplican la Ley si no que la aplican según cada caso particular, y cuando no se ciñen a la Ley, les suelen meter muchos goles, como me decía otro abogado bastante bueno que les gustaba mucho enrollarse con nosotros por el pasillo. 

A los abogados les encanta hablar de sentencias, jueces, plazos y todo este lío, por eso nos llevábamos bien y hacíamos muchas amistades, aparte de ser clientes potenciales y hacer negocios con ellos. 

Por último (estoy revisando lo que he puesto y menudo tochaco me ha salido)::, y me dejo cosas que no pongo por caridad a los que leen, por último digo, no le tengáis tanto pánico a Hacienda. 

Me acuerdo no hace mucho una paralela que le vino a uno que compró en la calle. Me explicó el caso un primo mío, yo vi que aquello no tenía ni pies ni cabeza (Hacienda se equivoca mucho, que lo sepáis), le dijo que recurriese, pero no me hizo caso y pagó. No le costaba nada, pero un sudor frío le entraba cada vez que pensaba que hacienda estaba detrás y pagó. Miedo escénico.

Sobre este tema ya os pondré algo con sustancia después de fiestas. 

Ya he hecho el cupo de postear aquí durante unos días. Perdón por las faltas y tal. 

Felices Fiestas a todos amigos y que el 2013 sea os sea mejor que este año!! ::


----------



## currigrino (23 Dic 2012)

Feliz navidad Secretario, y muchas gracias por este inmenso hilo!


----------



## pabloiseguro (23 Dic 2012)

Estoy viendo locales comerciales que salen sin cargas. Esto no lo entiendo. ¿El propietario es la Agencia Tributaria?.

Tambien estoy viendo estancos con una valoración de más de medio millón de euros y licencias de taxi por 135000. ¿Cuánto pagaríais por una licencia de taxi en una capital?, ¿y por un estanco?


----------



## begginer (23 Dic 2012)

Muchas gracias Secretario por la respuesta. Como "begginer" me queda mucho por aprender y al ver el apunte en la nota simple pues mejor enterarse. Entiendo que la deuda de Hacienda es de oct/nov de 2009 que es cuando se constituye la hipoteca y la preventiva de embargo de la S.S. desparece al ser de abril de 2011.

Al respecto de las xxxxxxxxx para los datos, no estaba seguro si es de libre publicacion en cualquier medio. 

Lo pongo tal cual viene en la nota simple:

______________________________________ CARGAS _________________________________________

HIPOTECA UNILATERAL a favor de la entidad HACIENDA PUBLICA, por un total de DIECISEIS MIL CUATROCIENTOS TREINTA Y CINCO EUROS de principal; MIL QUINIENTOS SETENTA Y OCHO EUROS CON OCHENTA Y SIETE CENTIMOS de intereses de demora y el VEINTICINCO POR CIENTO de la suma de ambos conceptos, es decir CUATRO MIL QUINIENTOS TRES EUROS CON CUARENTA Y SEIS CENTIMOS, tal como previene el artículo 52.5 del RGR en concepto de costas. VENCIMIENTO: Con fecha de vencimiento del veintiuno de Octubre del año dos mil trece. FORMALIZADA en escritura autorizada por Don Carlos Acero Herrero, como sustituto del Notario de Pinto Don Ceferino Argüello Reguera, protocolo 1646, el día veintidos de Octubre del año dos mil nueve. CONSTITUIDA en la inscripción 5ª de fecha dieciséis de Noviembre del año dos mil nueve. Aceptada la hipoteca por nota al margen.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
-CERTIIFICACION EJECUCION HIPOTECA
En el expediente administrativo de apremio respecto de la hipoteca de la inscripción 5ª, se ha dictado orden de ejecución de la misma, habiéndose expedido hoy certificación, por ordenarlo el jefe de la la unidad de recaudación de la agencia tributaria de Aranjuez, en el mandamiento de fecha 6 de abril de 2011, que fue presentado a las 8:30 horas del día 26 de abril de 2011, según asiento 1369, del diario 75. Pinto 27 de abril de 2011.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

ANOTACIÓN: PREVENTIVA DE EMBARGO a favor de la entidad TESORERIA GENERAL SEGURIDAD SOCIAL, para cubrir débitos que corresponden al siguiente detalle: OCHENTA Y UN MIL CIENTO SESENTA Y NUEVE EUROS CON TREINTA Y CINCO CENTIMOS de principal; DIECISEIS MIL DOSCIENTOS TREINTA Y TRES EUROS CON OCHENTA Y SIETE CENTIMOS de recargo; SIETE MIL NOVECIENTOS CINCO EUROS CON NOVENTA Y TRES CENTIMOS de intereses; DIEZ EUROS CON SESENTA Y CUATRO CENTIMOS de costas devengadas; y TRES MIL CIENTO CINCUENTA Y NUEVE EUROS de costas e intereses presupuestados; TOTAL: CIENTO OCHO MIL CUATROCIENTOS SETENTA Y OCHO EUROS CON SETENTA Y NUEVE CENTIMOS. Mandamiento administrativo de anotación preventiva de Embargo de fecha 13 de Abril de 2.012 expedido en Madrid, por el recaudador ejecutivo de la TESORERIA GENERAL SEGURIDAD SOCIAL, Dirección Provincial de Madrid, Unidad de Recaudación Ejecutiva 19, DONJOSE MANUEL RUIZ GOMEZ CARO, número de expediente 28 19 09 00222140. Anotado bajo la letra A con fecha 25 de Mayo de 2.012 al folio 183, del Tomo 1904 del Archivo, Libro 810 del término municipal de Pinto. Según nota marginal con la misma fecha se expide certificación.

Esta finca tiene vigente/s nota/s marginal/es de afección fiscal.



Repito las gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Chila (23 Dic 2012)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Estoy viendo locales comerciales que salen sin cargas. Esto no lo entiendo. ¿El propietario es la Agencia Tributaria?.
> 
> Tambien estoy viendo estancos con una valoración de más de medio millón de euros y licencias de taxi por 135000. ¿Cuánto pagaríais por una licencia de taxi en una capital?, ¿y por un estanco?



Estancos no sé.
DE taix, un amigo que ha mirado en Zaragoza, me ha dicho que 20 kilos, o sea, 120 k de euros.


----------



## begginer (23 Dic 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> Para los profanos en la materia. Las cargas que veáis detrás del que ejecuta se limpian, las que están delante tienes que asumirlas, o mejor dicho, las asume la vivienda. Si no se renuevan cada 4 años también se extinguen. El acreedor tiene que ir renovando la carga.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Secretario,

¿Podías poner la referencia legal que afirma esto o dónde se podría consultar? He estado comentando el hilo con una amiga abogada pero que no ejerce y me lo ha preguntado para poder estudiarlo y confirmármelo. Ya sabes, ver para creer y esas cosas.

Gracias


----------



## El Secretario (23 Dic 2012)

begginer dijo:


> Muchas gracias Secretario por la respuesta. Como "begginer" me queda mucho por aprender y al ver el apunte en la nota simple pues mejor enterarse. Entiendo que la deuda de Hacienda es de oct/nov de 2009 que es cuando se constituye la hipoteca y la preventiva de embargo de la S.S. desparece al ser de abril de 2011.
> 
> Al respecto de las xxxxxxxxx para los datos, no estaba seguro si es de libre publicacion en cualquier medio.
> 
> ...





begginer dijo:


> Hola Secretario,
> 
> ¿Podías poner la referencia legal que afirma esto o dónde se podría consultar? He estado comentando el hilo con una amiga abogada pero que no ejerce y me lo ha preguntado para poder estudiarlo y confirmármelo. Ya sabes, ver para creer y esas cosas.
> 
> Gracias



Muy buenas. Le contesto y dejo esto un rato a comprar juguetes para los críos, ver belenes y toda la parafernalia de estos días. 

La carga de la Seguridad Social queda cancelada con seguridad. 

Su amiga le ha engañado. No puede ser abogada, como mucho licenciada en derecho pero lo dudo mucho. En todos los edictos de subasta te pone que las cargas anteriores y las preferentes quedan subsistentes, pero hasta ahí.

No tenga miedo, que la carga posterior no se la come el que compre en subasta. Están las preferentes como excepción, pero no es este el caso.

Si lo fuere, es decir si hubiera sido tratada la carga como preferente, se hubiera deducido el importe del embargo de la Seg. Social del precio de tasación. 

Te pongo una sentencia salida en el BOE no hace mucho sobre otra cuestión y mira como trata el tema de las cargas. Como digo, *Lo pone en todos los edictos de subasta*, así que es imposible que tu amiga abogada no lo sepa.

La publicación es de Septiembre del 2012 y para los expertos en el Tema el fondo de la sentencia es interesante. Se carga la doctrina de un registrador de la propiedad de no cancelar una carga porque en su día el adjudicatario no presentó el mandamiento de cancelación de cargas (hay que ser capullo para presentar el auto de adjudicación y el mandamiento de cancelación años después. Se presenta juntos). Te pongo lo simple, la consulta que realizas:



> El artículo 1512 de la misma Ley dispone, que aprobado el
> remate, «las cargas y gravámenes anteriores y las preferentes si las hubiese, al crédito
> del actor, continuarán subsistentes, entendiéndose que el rematante los acepta y queda subrogado en la responsabilidad de los mismos, sin destinarse a su extinción el precio del
> remate»;* lo que a ‘sensu contrario’, implica que no subsisten a tales efectos las cargas
> posteriores que habrán de ser canceladas según dispone el artículo 1518»*




http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2012/09/18/pdfs/BOE-A-2012-11721.pdf

De todas formas, siempre aconsejo que coja el teléfono que le pone en la página de Hacienda y pregunte sin ningún rubor. Puede pasar dos cosas, o que el funcionario se enrolle y le despeje la duda, o que le diga, gástese la pasta en un abogado y no me venga con hostias. 

Vale la pena preguntar y preguntar hasta hacerse pesado. Muchas veces son miles de euros los que están en juego y si eres inversor vale, pero para un currante es una pasta. 

*"El cazador que tiene un sólo tiro en la escopeta apunta con más puntería". *

Sólo tiene un tiro, si no le da al pájaro se le escapará la oportunidad de su vida. El que tiene un cargador de 40 balas le da igual fallar a la primera. Nosotros tenemos que pensar como el cazador primero, concentrados al máximo, pero tampoco tanto que acabemos agarrotados y no disparemos nunca!. :


Saludos.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (23 Dic 2012)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Estoy viendo locales comerciales que salen sin cargas. Esto no lo entiendo. ¿El propietario es la Agencia Tributaria?.
> 
> Tambien estoy viendo estancos con una valoración de más de medio millón de euros y licencias de taxi por 135000. *¿Cuánto pagaríais por una licencia de taxi en una capital?*, ¿y por un estanco?



Por lo que he visto en segundamano, hay varias ofertas de este mismo mes en torno a los 115k. También he visto alguno solicitando licencia... el que más ofrecía llegaba a los 105k. 
Por lo tanto, creo que los 135k se van bastante de olla. 

El tema de los estancos es otro percal, en mi opinión hay demasiadas variables como para dar rangos de precios precisos, el abanico sería amplísimo.


----------



## Sol de Invierno (23 Dic 2012)

El Secretario dijo:


> Pues mire de titulación tengo, el Bachillerato, sacado eso sí a la primera, luego como en casa sabía que no había fondo para pagar una carrera, sólo para la hermana mayor, luego estaba mi hermano que se puso a trabajar y después iba yo de cabeza, hice el Servicio militar en la Guardia Civil mediante oposición, luego Bombero industrial en una Central Nuclear, después un impass de Vigilante también en Central Nuclear, dos semanas de fregaplatos , técnico de material contra incendios, muy entretenido por cierto yendo desde casa de putas hasta monjas de clausura revisando extintores, y por último con un camioncillo vender hierro a una fundición de Barcelona entre 4 amigos.
> 
> 
> Me dejo algunas cosas como estar de chófer de Miguel Torres en bodegas torres y algunos flecos, pero vamos, con 43 tacos tengo en perfil de persona que si accedo al mercado laboral me pegan una patada y rompen el currículum. Es decir, sería un parado más seguro.
> ...



Gracias por contar ésto. Eres un superviviente. ¿ Te gustaría trabajar como geógrafo?

La verdad es que dando un repaso al hilo he recordado lo del libro que estabas escribiendo, si alguna vez lo finalizas o lo dejas aparcado definitivamente, compártelo en la red, seguro que hay gente dispuesta a leerlo ( yome incluiría)

He entrado a pujar por el ya famoso piso de Madrid. Veremos en que queda. Anivel de Madrid,¿salen adjudicaciones directas en alguna otra página web? ¿Dónde puedo buscar sitios de subastas en mi comunidad, a dónde tendría que ir a preguntar?

Imagino que tú te informras de substas por más fuentes.

Si al final alguien del foro se llea el piso me gustaría conocer cómo evoluciona el asunto. Si yo lo consigo os informaré. 

Puedo ayudar en el tema de la venta del mismo a través de una inmobiliaria de un buen conocido mío, si no soy el primero.

Saludos a todos.



PD: El Secretario, ha visto el pedazo de yate que salía a adjudicación directa tasado en 15 millones de euros??, eso con "músculo financiero" parece un buen golpe.Es la Champion, claroestá.


----------



## kader35 (24 Dic 2012)

Felices Navidades para todos.

Respecto a la subasta del piso de Príncipe de Vergara, hoy terminaba el plazo. _Alea jacta est_ ¡Que gane el mejor!


----------



## Maravedi (25 Dic 2012)

El piso de príncipe de Vergara se va a quedar en burbuja,no se sí conocéis la subastas del plan nacional de dronja pero tiene cositas interesantes más vehículos y embarcaciones
Ahora no hay ninguna pero podéis ver las adjudicaciones anteriores

Plan Nacional sobre Drogas - Convocatorias y Reuniones - Fondo de bienes decomisados - Subastas


----------



## kader35 (26 Dic 2012)

¿Se sabe algo ya del piso famoso? Según dice Secretario se puede llamar y preguntar, pero yo no veo ningún teléfono.

Secretario, según he releído uno de tus mensajes, pones que has pujado por tres cantidades, ¿es eso posible, o no lo he entendido bien?

Por otro lado, tengo una duda respecto a los inmuebles que salen a subasta y están alquilados:

- ¿Se puede seguir con el contrato de alquiler?
- ¿En el caso de que no me interesen las condiciones que tienen actualmente, puedo modificar el contrato?
- Esto supone que puedo negociar las cargas con una mayor ventaja, ¿de qué monto hablamos?


----------



## Zorri (26 Dic 2012)

Kader el secretario dijo que pujo mas de 15000 eur no que pujara 3 veces pq seria una tontería .

En cuanto al contrato de alquiler creo que lo tendrás que mantener sus condiciones hasta que se acabe , despues puedes hacer lo que quieras . Esto es una de las formas para asustar a supuestos compradores , contrato de alquiler muy bajo .


----------



## kader35 (26 Dic 2012)

Zorri, ya se que resulta raro, pero mira lo que Secretario puso en su día:



El Secretario dijo:


> De todas maneras tenedlo en cuenta. El piso de Madrid le he puesto la puja. Superior a los 6.000,a 12.000 e incluso a 15.000, pero no creo que me lo quede si lo pienso fríamente. De todas maneras yo actuaré como hasta ahora y pagaré en el ITP lo que haya puesto en escritura.



Si hubiera pujado por 15.000 o más no hubiera puesto las otras dos cifras. Es por eso que no lo entiendo.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (26 Dic 2012)

kader35 dijo:


> Zorri, ya se que resulta raro, pero mira lo que Secretario puso en su día:
> 
> 
> 
> Si hubiera pujado por 15.000 o más no hubiera puesto las otras dos cifras. Es por eso que no lo entiendo.



Yo creo que es una expresión, simplemente. Se dieron varias cifras como precio mínimo suficiente y, supongo, que el Secretario quiso utilizar las referencias que se habían dado para dar una indicación de su puja sin dar tampoco muchas más pistas.
Lo que está claro es que no tiene ningún sentido meter más de un sobre, la mayor pisa las chicas, siempre, no hay más criterio en esto.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (26 Dic 2012)

Lo que son un sindios son algunas valoraciones que ponen. Estoy pensando en algunos vehículos, por ejemplo, de los que apenas tienen datos para valorar ese vehículo en condiciones y en dos minutos de búsqueda simplona en la red ves que se han ido de precio totalmente. 
Pero bueno, supongo que ahí está la gracia, en que lo hacen manga por hombro y lo mismo van por encima que por debajo...


----------



## begginer (26 Dic 2012)

Hola a tod@s,

¿Alguien sabe a que se refiere esto? Aparece en una nota simple de un inmueble y como ha surgido en alguna ocasión el tema del ITP por aquí lo pregunto.


*"- AFECCIÓN: Afecta a la posible revisión por la autoliquidación del Impuesto de Transmisiones Patrimoniales y Actos Jurídicos Documentados durante el plazo de 5 años, según nota al margen de la insc/anot: A con fecha 12 de Febrero de 2.010"*


Gracias


----------



## rory (26 Dic 2012)

Sol de Invierno dijo:


> Gracias por contar ésto. Eres un superviviente. ¿ Te gustaría trabajar como geógrafo?
> 
> La verdad es que dando un repaso al hilo he recordado lo del libro que estabas escribiendo, si alguna vez lo finalizas o lo dejas aparcado definitivamente, compártelo en la red, seguro que hay gente dispuesta a leerlo ( yome incluiría)
> 
> ...



El Secretario siempre lo ha dicho, que lo que interesa es lo que tenga buena salida, como el piso de Ppe de Vergara.

Un yate de esos te lo comes con patatas si telo quedas, no lo vendes. Además hay que entender mucho de temas naúticos, tener contactos....

Por cierto, yo llevo años mirando veleros (los yates son demasiado caros de mantener) y salen muy pocos. ¿Dónde lo has visto?


----------



## Don Pedro (26 Dic 2012)

Parece que lo ponen en todas los notas simples. Por lo que me comentó un amigo, se refiere a que durante los 5 años siguientes a la compra hacienda te puede revisar la autoliquidacion del impuesto de transmisiones patrimoniales, pero sería bueno que alguien lo confirmara.
Por otra parte, entiendo que en caso de revisión irían en contra del anterior propietario y no del nuevo, ¿no es así?



begginer dijo:


> Hola a tod@s,
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe a que se refiere esto? Aparece en una nota simple de un inmueble y como ha surgido en alguna ocasión el tema del ITP por aquí lo pregunto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zorri (26 Dic 2012)

Yo pienso igual que Don Pedro que al realizar la autoliquidacion ,durante 5 años la pueden revisar y enviarte la composición , pero esto en subasta solo le afectaría al anterior propietario.


----------



## El Secretario (28 Dic 2012)

kader35 dijo:


> Zorri, ya se que resulta raro, pero mira lo que Secretario puso en su día:
> 
> 
> 
> Si hubiera pujado por 15.000 o más no hubiera puesto las otras dos cifras. Es por eso que no lo entiendo.



Muy buenas amigos. 18.000. Le he puesto 18.000 euros. 

Mi expresión en el texto es una forma de hablar, por las cantidades que estábamos manejando. Significa que no he puesto ni 6000, ni 12.000 ni 15.000 (vamos, que le he puesto más).

De todas maneras, creo que quedará por unos 30/40.000 euros. Cuando sepa la cantidad exacta os lo diré. Supongo que para después de reyes. 

Si me lo quedo, estáis invitados a verlo los que seáis de la zona y os invito a un café. Así podéis preguntar cosas en directo para los que tengáis ganas de moveros y abriros un camino por aquí. 


Varias cosas:

Como bien decís, las afecciones que veis en el Registro a cinco años por el tema de revisión del ITP ni caso. No os afecta para nada.

Como son autoliquidaciones, es decir, pones la cantidad que a ti te parece, el Registrador te dice: ojo!, que puede venir hacienda y revisarte, pero en ningún caso si compras te tendrás que hacer cargo de la revisión a no ser que veas embargo directo. Como digo ni caso. 


*Poner varias posturas no se puede*, excepto en subastas directas, es decir, que no son en gestión directa. Aquí podéis poner varias posturas si lo hacéis con plica cerrada. 

La mesa actúa de dos formas distintas, dos doctrinas que influye en la subasta: 

a)* respetando el sobre*: Es decir, se realiza la subasta presencial y cuando todos han acabado se abren los sobres. Si el sobre pone una cantidad mayor se lo queda. No se puede pujar de nuevo.


Esto es ideal para los que no son profesionales. Es decir, para uno de la calle que quiera quedarse el bien sin tener que bregar con los subasteros. Lo hacen en algunos juzgados, y en la Seguridad Social también se suele respetar el sobre.


b) *No respetando el sobre*: el espíritu de esta forma de actuar es que mientras más dinero se de, mucho mejor, y por eso, una vez acabada la puja presencial, se abre el sobre, se lee y el oficial dice: alguien da más?, a lo que un subastero, si le interesa da 1 euro más que el sobre y aquí se acaba la historia. 

Esto desanima a la gente a participar, porque los subasteros con tal de que no se lo quede uno de la calle, dará lo mismo, a no ser que suba demasiado, y encima no recaudan más.

Ahora como no hay dinero tampoco es que se lancen, pero vamos, la forma de actuar era esa. 


Vamos a poner un ejemplo de plica cerrada donde se respete el sobre. (subasta presencial, no Gestión Directa).

Puedes poner varias posturas: 

Postura a) 20.000 por ejemplo

Postura b) si pasan la puja de 20.000 llego a un máximo de 30.000.

Si la cosa queda en 25.000 por ejemplo te lo quedas en 30.000. Si queda por debajo de 20.000 te lo quedas por esa cantidad, y si superan el sobre te quedas sin propiedad. 



Sigamos con las varias pujas a la vez:


Picaresca que se hace en juzgados y sobre todo en Seguridad social:

Señor A quiere una finca. Señores b y c también la quieren. 


Señor A dice un precio de salida. Por ejemplo 12.000 euros.

Señor B dice 12.100 euros y seguidamente el señor C dice 40.000

La finca en el mercado vale unos 20.000. Así que se pasa de todas todas. Esto lo he visto sobre todo en* subastas de la Seguridad Social.* 

El señor B, se reserva la segunda postura por si quiebra, cosa que hace el Señor C, es decir, no remata los 40.000 y pierde la fianza que son unos 1.500 euros. 

El Señor A se queda sin puja y el Señor B y C se quedan la finca. El Señor C suele ser alguien de paja que cobrará 1000 euros por hacer el paripé esa mañana.

La mesa de subasta si tiene tablas y la cosa se huele a kilómetros, dice que admite posturas intermedias entre los 12.100 y los 40.000, pero vamos, raras veces se hace. 

Recuerdo una vez que le hicieron la cama a un cabrero y se quedó sin unas tierras. El tío fue de nuevo a otra subasta donde se subastaban otras tierras que no valdrían ni el papel de la escritura. 

Ya he comentado que en las subastas de coches, hay una fauna distinta, "lo mejor de lo mejor" de este mundo y en la Seguridad Social se ven bastante. Es el Lin Chun de las subastas, el patio de Monipodio (Ver Rinconete y Cortadillo), pues en esas que el cabrero hace lo mismo y los subasteros le siguen el juego y aquello la verdad es que todo Dios reía pero era grotesco.

Finca de salida: 800 euros.

Cabrero: 800!!

Subastero: 1000

Cabrero: 10.000!!

Subastero: 20.000!!

Cabrero: 100.000!!

Subastero: 1 millón!!

Cabrero: 10 millones!!

Mesa de subasta todos con el gesto de face palm con risas de fondo: :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:. BASTA BASTA BASTAAAA!! El presidente de la mesa, buen tío, profesor de Relaciones laborables, deportista y un tío serio a la vez que amable dice: 


-Usted!! (al cabrero). Le interesa por el precio de salida de 800 euros?

El tío dice: no!!::

Pues tú, al subastero, ya tienes finca (1000 euros) y pobre de ti que la quiebres. 

Y así acabó la cosa. De manera expeditiva y sacando algo en claro de lo que resultaba ser una farsa. :cook:


Bien, acabemos con los barcos. Todavía están buscando uno que se subastó hace doce años. A otro le faltaba el motor, y otro que se adjudicaron de vela, lo probaron y cuando estaban en alta mar el mástil se rompió de cuajo. 

Imaginaros en medio del mar con el mástil cayendo como un árbol. La cara de primo que se le queda al que compra es para fotografiarlo, y los que se quedan mirando el barco muriéndose de la risa por dentro también. (la gente que es muy envidiosa). :


A mí me ofrecieron uno que no era por subasta. Un petrolero de siete millones de euros que quedaba en poco más de dos porque era de bandera venezolana y había unos papeles del gobierno venezolano que no daban y que se necesitaba para llevarte el barco. 

Era para desguace. Si te lo llevabas a Nigeria con remolcadores por lo menos sacabas el doble, si llegabas hasta la india el triple.

Estuvimos unos cuantos seriamente pensando en comprarlo, pero tenía el hándicap de que no te lo podías llevar.

La buena noticia es que estaba cerca de Aruba, y no estaba en aguas territoriales venezolanas. La idea descabellada era pillarlo y llevárnoslo con los remolcadores una noche, pero claro, aunque estuviéramos en aguas internacionales, esa gente podía abordarte y adiós a lo invertido que no era poco. 

Se lo llevó un empresario catalán por 3.5 millones un año después. Lo pudo sacar de allí previa mordida del gobierno de Venezuela y entre transporte y demás mandangas puede que le quedara un millón de beneficio.

Por último, hay mucha estafa en internet de todo. Eso daría para otro post. Pero negocios sencillos y claros hay muchos. 

Por ejemplo: hay un alemán que cada año viene a por dos camiones de aceite de oliva virgen extra a una Cooperativa de un pueblo de al lado de donde vivo.

No hace otra cosa en todo el año y se gana muy bien la vida vendiendo ese aceite, que es de calidad excepcional, de aceituna arbequina al mercado alemán. Limpios después de impuestos le quedan unos dos euros por litro, que son calculo 72.000 euros por tres meses de trabajo. 


Los molinos de aceite que ves en el Sur de Francia no se utilizan. Ves los olivos, la masía, y el aceite, pero ese aceite viene de Andalucía. Lo etiquetan como suyo artesanal y te lo clavan a 9 euros el litro. Igual hacen muchos italianos. 

Sobre las subastas, creo que tenéis información básica para poder algún día pujar por algo que os interese realmente. Os falta el rodaje y la relación. Eso se hace andando, actuando y sobre todo perdiendo el miedo. 

Al menos que sepáis que por aquí hay una puerta, y si ahora no lo necesitáis mejor, pero por si acaso es bueno saber que está y que no vais con los ojos cerrados. Si habéis pillado buena nota y por lo leído veo que sí, sabéis ya más que la mayoría de los mortales en un tema que es opaco y ocupado por unos pocos. 

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## scratch (28 Dic 2012)

Voy a intentar aportar algo más de luz al tema de tercer poseedor, aunque las clases magistrales de El Secretario son claras y precisas (aparte de amenas y divertidas).

Esto es un extracto de un texto que he encontrado *aquí* *LEED ATÉNTAMENTE*

RELACIONES ENTRE EL ACREEDOR Y LOS TERCEROS

Poder de persecución: Art. 3162 CC “ Si el deudor enajena, el todo o una parte de la cosa o una desmembración de ella, que por sí sea susceptible de hipoteca, el acreedor podrá perseguirla en poder del adquirente y pedir su ejecución y venta como podría hacerlo contra el deudor”.


Muebles accesorios: “Pero si la cosa enajenada fuera mueble, el acreedor no podrá perseguirla en manos del tercero poseedor” (3162)

*Dos tipos de terceros: Tercero adquirente y tercero poseedor*

*Si el deudor que ha hipotecado su inmueble lo enajena, el tercero que lo adquiere tiene dos opciones, asumir la deuda o no hacerlo.

Si asume la deuda él mismo se convierte en deudor del crédito y responde con todo su patrimonio.*

Efectos: a) el acreedor hipotecario lo debe aceptar como deudor (tercero adquirente). Si el acreedor no lo acepta responde frente a este como si no hubiese aceptado la deuda (tercero poseedor)

b) la aceptación del nuevo deudor no implica la liberación del anterior deudor, si el acreedor no se la acuerda en forma expresa.

c) Si lo acuerda en forma expresa se produce una novación y el acreedor tendrá así un solo deudor.

*Si el adquirente no asume la deuda, o si la asume pero el acreedor no lo acepta como deudor, o si se trata de una persona que ha hipotecado un inmueble propio para garantizar una deuda ajena, entonces no reviste el carácter de deudor del crédito, pero como propietario de la cosa hipotecada tiene que soportar que el acreedor ejerza sobre ella su derecho real. Pero como este adquirente no es deudor, una vez agotado el asiento de la hipoteca, no puede ser perseguido en otros bienes de su patrimonio. Este adquirente es el ”tercero poseedor”.*

*Tercero adquirente Se hace cargo del crédito y de la hipoteca accesoria, respondiendo con todo su patrimonio.*

*Tercero poseedor No es deudor del crédito y solo responde por la hipoteca con el valor del bien que posee, si en la hipoteca queda un remanente, éste no responde.*

*Al tercero poseedor no se lo puede ejecutar directamente. Antes debe el acreedor intimar al deudor del crédito al pago del capital y los intereses, y si éste no lo verificare, podrá recurrir al tercero poseedor, exigiéndole el pago de la deuda o el abandono del inmueble. (art. 3163)

Intimado el deudor, el tercer poseedor puede optar por:*

*Pagar la deuda:* se subroga en los derechos del acreedor.

*Abandonar el inmueble:* Este abandono no autoriza al acreedor hipotecario a apropiarse del inmueble, sino sólo hacerlo vender y a cobrarse con su producido.

*Excepcionar:* Puede excepcionar 1) la no-existencia del derecho hipotecario; 2) la extinción del mismo; 3) la nulidad de la toma de razón; 4) la inexigibilidad de la deuda.


----------



## kader35 (28 Dic 2012)

Buena clase, Secretario. Si te quedas con el piso, me apunto a tomar algo y celebrarlo.

Estas cosas las tenían que explicar en los colegios, en vez de tanto teorema y tanta cosa inútil para aprobar un examen.

A mi me gustaría que me hubieran enseñado a comprender cómo funciona la Bolsa, a abrir una cuenta en el banco, a invertir los ahorros, a los riesgos de una hipoteca, a hacer un testamento, sobre herencias, sobre patria potestad si fallecen los padres, etc., etc., etc. Creo que en España hay mucha incultura y luego nos pasan las cosas que nos pasan por desconocimiento.

A lo mejor me animo a pujar por algo (que lo tengo echado el ojllo), pero tengo que convencer primero a mi pareja.


----------



## scratch (28 Dic 2012)

Añado, traído de otro hilo (Gracias a Kaiser77, que lo reposteó de otro hilo).

Es en relación a la parela que puede hacer Hacienda por le ITP, cómo reclamar si llega el caso.
_
"Ya lo conté en otro post pero repito el procedimiento a seguir en estos casos.

No hace falta abogado, sólo saber escribir y presentar papeles.

1) Compras por X.
2) La CC.AA. valora el inmueble en Y>X y te envía la "carta de la muerte", que se denomina "COMPROBACIÓN DE VALOR sobre el IMPUESTO DE ACTOS JURÍDICOS
DOCUMENTADOS Y TRANSMISIONES PATRIMONIALES".
3) Se lee el informe:
A) En el 99,9999% de los casos es una plantilla en la que modifican la dirección del inmueble, los m2 y después de mucho rollo multiplican los m2 por un valor medio del precio de la zona (Valor Base de Zona) y por un coeficiente que es siempre un 1.
B) En el 0,0001% de los casos es una tasación como dios manda, similar a la que todos conocemos.
4) Si estamos en el caso A pasamos al punto 5. Si estamos en el B, al punto 10.
5) Se responde al escrito presentando como alegación cualquier memez. Basta decir "no estoy de acuerdo con la valoración porqueyolovalgo".
6) Se pasan por el forro la alegación y pasan la liquidación definitiva.
7) Ahora llega lo importante: se presenta recurso en el Tribunal Económico Administrativo Regional de la Comunidad Autónoma correspondiente, diciendo:

SOLICITO LA ANULACIÓN DEL PROCEDIMIENTO DE COMPROBACIÓN DE VALOR POR NO SER UNA VALORACIÓN SUFICIENTEMENTE MOTIVADA E INDIVIDUALIZADA.

ME RESERVO EL DERECHO A PROMOVER LA TASACIÓN PERICIAL CONTRADICTORIA Y SOLICITO LA SUSPENSIÓN DE LA EJECUCIÓN DE LA LIQUIDACIÓN.

Lo suyo es dar algunos detalles más, pero no quiero alargar este hilo.

8) La Comunidad Autónoma no te reclama todavía el dinero.

9) El Tribunal falla a tu favor y anula la valoración, retrotrayendo el expediente al punto inicial. No se conoce funcionario sobre la faz de la tierra que haya retomado el expediente para hacer una valoración razonada. Probablemente no vuelvas a saber nada, si mandaran una nueva valoración al cabo de unos meses, volver al punto 1.

10) Has tenido mala suerte: la valoración está correctamente motivada. Entonces toca leerla:

11) Si el valor es razonable, acorde a mercado, te jodes y pagas. No se conoce ningún caso de esos.

12) Si el valor es un disparate fuera de mercado: solicitas una tasación. Presentas recurso en el Tribunal Económico Administrativo Regional indicando que:

SOLICITO TASACIÓN PERICIAL CONTRADICTORIA

13) Si la tasación es superior al 90% de la valoración, pagas lo que corresponda a tu tasación.

14) Si es inferior al 90%, se nombra a un tercer perito, y lo que él diga.

Fácil. Si partimos de un valor de compra real, esto está ganado en casi todos los casos."_

*EDITO: Para añadir un pdf al respective.*


----------



## kader35 (28 Dic 2012)

Os pongo un caso para que lo interpretemos y a ver qué opináis:

EXISTE OCUPANTE CON TITULO, SEGUN ESCRITURA AUT.EL 11-1-10 DURACION 15 AÑOS DESDE EL 1-10-09.RENTA ANUAL: XXXXX .. REFERENCIA CATASTRAL: XXXXXXXXXX.EXISTE HIPOTECA EXTINGUIDA, PTE.CANCELACION REG.E HIP DEL BANCO SABADELL CON PENDIENTE A5-4-11

Es un inmueble que tiene cargas y a mi me da la sensación que han hecho levantamiento de bienes, ya que es raro hacer un contrato de alquiler por 15 años y además elevarlo a escritura pública a los tres meses.


----------



## scratch (29 Dic 2012)

kader35 dijo:


> Os pongo un caso para que lo interpretemos y a ver qué opináis:
> 
> EXISTE OCUPANTE CON TITULO, SEGUN ESCRITURA AUT.EL 11-1-10 DURACION 15 AÑOS DESDE EL 1-10-09.RENTA ANUAL: XXXXX €.. REFERENCIA CATASTRAL: XXXXXXXXXX.EXISTE HIPOTECA EXTINGUIDA, PTE.CANCELACION REG.E HIP DEL BANCO SABADELL CON PENDIENTE A5-4-11
> 
> Es un inmueble que tiene cargas y a mi me da la sensación que han hecho levantamiento de bienes, ya que es raro hacer un contrato de alquiler por 15 años y además elevarlo a escritura pública a los tres meses.



De libro.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cto-sonajero-al-efecto-sonajero-hijoputa.html


----------



## pabloiseguro (30 Dic 2012)

scratch dijo:


> Añado, traído de otro hilo (Gracias a Kaiser77, que lo reposteó de otro hilo).
> 
> Es en relación a la parela que puede hacer Hacienda por le ITP, cómo reclamar si llega el caso.
> _
> ...



Muy interesante porque me va a tocar hacer una de estas. Supuesto: piso comprado por 75 mil, ojo, a un banco pero que esta gente valora según el catastro por 140 mil.

En cuanto a las subastas de la AEAT, mi primer acercamiento no hay sido muy alentador. Por una parte, no se pudo ver el local por dentro, por otra, el 24 y el 25 la oficina de la AEAT estaba cerrada, el 26 había uno que nada sabía del tema, el 27 otra funcionaria manifiesta que "cree" que el local por menos de 100000 no se puede quedar y el 28 (ultimo día) la jefa de subastas dice eso mismo y añade que tiene información extraoficial de que el local ha sido alquilado a alguien sin el consentimiento de la AEAT (WTF) Aparte no te dicen lo que se debe la AEAT con lo que se hace difícil hacerse cáblas acerca de la oferta mínima que va a aceptar la mesa de adjudicación.


----------



## scratch (30 Dic 2012)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Muy interesante porque me va a tocar hacer una de estas. Supuesto: piso comprado por 75 mil, ojo, a un banco pero que esta gente valora según el catastro por 140 mil.
> 
> En cuanto a las subastas de la AEAT, mi primer acercamiento no hay sido muy alentador. Por una parte, no se pudo ver el local por dentro, por otra, el 24 y el 25 la oficina de la AEAT estaba cerrada, el 26 había uno que nada sabía del tema, el 27 otra funcionaria manifiesta que "cree" que el local por menos de 100000 no se puede quedar y el 28 (ultimo día) la jefa de subastas dice eso mismo y añade que tiene información extraoficial de que el local ha sido alquilado a alguien sin el consentimiento de la AEAT (WTF) Aparte no te dicen lo que se debe la AEAT con lo que se hace difícil hacerse cáblas acerca de la oferta mínima que va a aceptar la mesa de adjudicación.



¿Y no te han dejado ver el expediente?
Lo que se debe a la AEAT lo pone en la nota simple del Registro de la propiedad. Lo de los 100.000 me huele a que es eso lo que se debe a la AEAT y por eso te dicen que por menos no se puede quedar.
De todas formas, si es en subasta, en 1ª licitación piden minimo el 100% del tipo, en 2ª el 75% y luego en adjudicación directa sin mínimo.

EDITO: Me suena de algo que si el contrato de alquiler es posterior al inicio de la ejecución se puede anular. A ver si entra alguien más que lo pueda confirmar.


----------



## pabloiseguro (30 Dic 2012)

scratch dijo:


> ¿Y no te han dejado ver el expediente?
> Lo que se debe a la AEAT lo pone en la nota simple del Registro de la propiedad. Lo de los 100.000 me huele a que es eso lo que se debe a la AEAT y por eso te dicen que por menos no se puede quedar.
> De todas formas, si es en subasta, en 1ª licitación piden minimo el 100% del tipo, en 2ª el 75% y luego en adjudicación directa sin mínimo.
> 
> EDITO: Me suena de algo que si el contrato de alquiler es posterior al inicio de la ejecución se puede anular. A ver si entra alguien más que lo pueda confirmar.



He puesto subasta pero era adjudicación directa sin precio mínimo y un depósito de unos 22000 euros. La información que daba la AEAT en su página era simplemente que el bien no tenía cargas. No llegué a pedir nota simple.


----------



## begginer (3 Ene 2013)

*Mi primera postura, chispas*

Feliz 2013 a tod@s.

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47126

Presentada postura de 6.000 €. Deuda con AEAT de unos 14.000 €.
Saldrá sobre el 15.

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## kader35 (3 Ene 2013)

begginer dijo:


> Feliz 2013 a tod@s.
> 
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47126
> 
> ...



Bonito prado, y no tiene cargas. La puja la veo bien, incluso alta. A ver si te lo quedas. Ya nos dirás y así vamos haciendo un seguimiento. ¿Has hecho la puja por internet? Si no lo pone, ¿no tienes que depositar ninguna cantidad?


----------



## scratch (3 Ene 2013)

begginer dijo:


> Feliz 2013 a tod@s.
> 
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47126
> 
> ...



Buen prado. :baba:
Casi te hago la competencia con él, pero me pillaba un poco a desmano. 
¿Cómo sabes que saldrá sobre el 15?¿Te lo han dicho en la AEAT?

Yo presenté postura de 1.000 por ésta:
https://www1.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47123

A ver si hay suerte, aunque lo dudo. Más que nada lo hice para ver cuál es el procedimiento, qué te comunican si no sales adjudicatario. Estoy en periodo de aprendizaje de cómo saber cuánto es el valor de algo, a cuánto se puede adjudicar, a cuánto se puede vender, etc. Llevo un montón de adjudicaciones vistas (las que aparece el valor de adjudicación por algún lado) comparadas con el precio de venta en internet. Me he encontrado varias fincas a la venta adjudicadas previamente.


----------



## Leño (3 Ene 2013)

scratch dijo:


> Buen prado. :baba:
> Casi te hago la competencia con él, pero me pillaba un poco a desmano.
> ¿Cómo sabes que saldrá sobre el 15?¿Te lo han dicho en la AEAT?
> 
> ...



Y dónde aparece el precio de adjdicación? yo no lo he visto nunca por ningún lado. Sabes en qué porcentaje sobre el valor de salida se están moviendo las adjudicaciones? según entiendo en el hilo, las posturas muy bajas quedan desestimadas y el lote sin adjudicatario.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (3 Ene 2013)

Leño dijo:


> *Y dónde aparece el precio de adjdicación? yo no lo he visto nunca por ningún lado*. Sabes en qué porcentaje sobre el valor de salida se están moviendo las adjudicaciones? según entiendo en el hilo, las posturas muy bajas quedan desestimadas y el lote sin adjudicatario.



En algunos, muy pocos, aparece justo al lado de la fecha. Los pocos que recuerdo que mostraran precio de adjudicación, la mayoría eran vehículos y en todos se igualaba la valoración o se superaba... Será una coincidencia, pero es una coincidencia curiosa.


----------



## scratch (3 Ene 2013)

Leño dijo:


> Y dónde aparece el precio de adjdicación? yo no lo he visto nunca por ningún lado. Sabes en qué porcentaje sobre el valor de salida se están moviendo las adjudicaciones? según entiendo en el hilo, las posturas muy bajas quedan desestimadas y el lote sin adjudicatario.



Por ejemplo en ésta, en el tercer lote, el que está adjudicado, si lo abres, en la parte de arriba te dice fecha de adjudicación e importe. En este caso es una subasta.
https://www1.agenciatributaria.gob....astaBienes.jsp&idEnajenacion=010R04760201201S

No siempre lo ponen, hay que buscar uno a uno, donde más lo he visto ha sido en adjudicaciones de vehículos.
No se en que porcentaje se están moviendo las adjudicaciones con respecto al precio de salida, subjetivamente creo que por un 50% pero no lo puedo asegurar, mi muestreo es muy limitado.
Efectivamente las posturas muy bajas se desestiman (insuficiencia de ofertas) y el lote no se adjudica, lo vuelven a sacar unos meses más tarde. Me parece normal, tampoco es lógico que a una persona la despojen de todos sus bienes a precio de saldo.

EDITO: Se me ha adelantado Reilly


----------



## begginer (3 Ene 2013)

kader35 dijo:


> Bonito prado, y no tiene cargas. La puja la veo bien, incluso alta. A ver si te lo quedas. Ya nos dirás y así vamos haciendo un seguimiento. ¿Has hecho la puja por internet? Si no lo pone, ¿no tienes que depositar ninguna cantidad?



Je je, por lo menos podré pastar en él si las cosas van mal.

La puja la hice físicamente en Hacienda. En este caso, no había precio mínimo ni había que hacer depósito. Sobre normal y corriente, rellenas un impreso autocopiable, metes dentro del sobre una hoja con tus datos y tu postura, cierras el sobre, pegatinas para registrar el impreso, coges tu copia, ellos grapan la suya al sobre y listo. Había hecho una fotocopia del DNI, no hacía falta incluirla pero lo hice.


----------



## Tiogelito (3 Ene 2013)

begginer dijo:


> La puja la hice físicamente en Hacienda.



Y ¿tiene que ser la oficina que indican, o se puede entregar el sobre en otra delegación y ya ellos lo remiten por valija interna?


----------



## begginer (3 Ene 2013)

scratch dijo:


> Buen prado. :baba:
> Casi te hago la competencia con él, pero me pillaba un poco a desmano.
> ¿Cómo sabes que saldrá sobre el 15?¿Te lo han dicho en la AEAT?
> 
> ...



Me gusta la zona, a 10 km al sur de San Vicente de la Barquera y la playa. Tengo hermanos que tienen casas en Prellezo también muy cerca de San Vicente y más familia en Torrelavega, ex-novias, etc..... 

El prao pertenece a una empresa constructora y promotora de obra civil y urbana, bla, bla, bla.... lo que me decidió a animarme ya que es urbana, parece que no tiene mucho desnivel (importante para los terrenos con vistas a edificar) y que tenían intención de construir.

Iba a haber pujado por un garaje en Pinto que se cerró el plazo el 24/12. Pregunté para el caso de que no se adjudicara y admitieran más pujas cuando salía y me dijeron que sobre el 11/01. El prao se cerró el 27/12 así que saldrá unos pocos días después.


----------



## begginer (3 Ene 2013)

Leño dijo:


> Y dónde aparece el precio de adjdicación? yo no lo he visto nunca por ningún lado. Sabes en qué porcentaje sobre el valor de salida se están moviendo las adjudicaciones? según entiendo en el hilo, las posturas muy bajas quedan desestimadas y el lote sin adjudicatario.



En algunas si aparece, creo recordar que alguna vi en la página de la AEAT en "enajenaciones realizadas". Para que puedas hacerte unas idea de precios, en la web del Plan Nacional Antidroga, cuelgan pdf con los resultados de las subastas y adjudicaciones y vienen los importes.

Yo creo que el precio de adjudicación vendrá determinado por el importe de la deuda por la que se hace el embargo. Hay ya dependerá del % con el que se conforme el ejecutante del embargo.

Yo el día que presenté la postura, subí a la unidad de subastas pero se me olvidó preguntar bastantes cosas (los nervios de mi estreno). Lo poco que pregunté me lo respondieron muy amablemente. Creo que El Secretario dijo que los expedientes se pueden consultar. Esto viene bien para no arruinarse pidiendo notas simples ya que en el expediente creo recordar que vienen las cifras de las deudas por las que se embarga.


----------



## begginer (3 Ene 2013)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Y ¿tiene que ser la oficina que indican, o se puede entregar el sobre en otra delegación y ya ellos lo remiten por valija interna?



No tengo certeza de que se puedan presentar pujas en distintas oficinas. Por lo leído aquí a El Secretario en alguna ocasión, comentaba casos de propiedades que estaban en provincias distintas a dónde se gestionaba el embargo y decía que venía bien porque habría menos pujas. Si alguien lo puede confirmar aunque la verdad es que sería mucho mejor poder presentar pujas para todo el territorio nacional en tu delegación.


----------



## kader35 (3 Ene 2013)

scratch dijo:


> Por ejemplo en ésta, en el tercer lote, el que está adjudicado, si lo abres, en la parte de arriba te dice fecha de adjudicación e importe. En este caso es una subasta.
> https://www1.agenciatributaria.gob....astaBienes.jsp&idEnajenacion=010R04760201201S



No funciona ninguno de los enlaces que has puesto. No se ve nada.


----------



## kader35 (3 Ene 2013)

begginer dijo:


> En algunas si aparece, creo recordar que alguna vi en la página de la AEAT en "enajenaciones realizadas". Para que puedas hacerte unas idea de precios, en la web del Plan Nacional Antidroga, cuelgan pdf con los resultados de las subastas y adjudicaciones y vienen los importes.
> 
> Yo creo que el precio de adjudicación vendrá determinado por el importe de la deuda por la que se hace el embargo. Hay ya dependerá del % con el que se conforme el ejecutante del embargo.
> 
> Yo el día que presenté la postura, subí a la unidad de subastas pero se me olvidó preguntar bastantes cosas (los nervios de mi estreno). Lo poco que pregunté me lo respondieron muy amablemente. Creo que El Secretario dijo que los expedientes se pueden consultar. Esto viene bien para no arruinarse pidiendo notas simples ya que en el expediente creo recordar que vienen las cifras de las deudas por las que se embarga.



Yo también he repasado las enajenaciones realizadas, en mi caso en Madrid, el 19 de diciembre y, excepto una, todas las demás las declaran desiertas. Y no entiendo nada, ya que si exigen un precio mínimo para adjudicar el bien, pues que lo pongan, y así la gente sabe a qué atenerse.


----------



## scratch (3 Ene 2013)

kader35 dijo:


> No funciona ninguno de los enlaces que has puesto. No se ve nada.



Pooos nu sé qué puede pasar, yo lo veo bien.

Prueba con éste enlace, es la misma subasta.

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....staLotes.faces?idEnajenacion=010R04760201201S

Y si sigues sin poder verlo, con que metas el código de subasta (S2012R0476001010) en google te sale un sólo resultado.


----------



## kader35 (3 Ene 2013)

scratch dijo:


> Pooos nu sé qué puede pasar, yo lo veo bien.
> 
> Prueba con éste enlace, es la misma subasta.
> 
> ...



Ahora si que ha funcionado el enlace. La finca rústica se ha adjudicado justo por el tipo y las otras dos han quedado desiertas. El tipo era alto, en cualquiera de los dos casos.


----------



## scratch (3 Ene 2013)

Mirad qué curioso,
https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....ia&_rvip=/pages/index.jsp&fecha=1351788874851

Se trata de 4 enajenaciones, pero si las miráis detenidamente son 2 propiedades que se enajenan por mitades (2 mitades indivisas de cada una) de tal manera que si eres un poco avispado te puedes quedar con la propiedad entera pujando por las dos mitades.


----------



## scratch (3 Ene 2013)

kader35 dijo:


> Ahora si que ha funcionado el enlace. La finca rústica se ha adjudicado justo por el tipo y las otras dos han quedado desiertas. El tipo era alto, en cualquiera de los dos casos.



Tengo la sensación que sólo publican el importe de adjudicación cuando éste es igual o superior al tipo. En el resto de casos, insuficiencia de ofertas o no publican este dato, supongo que porque el importe de adjudicación es bastante bajo.


----------



## begginer (7 Ene 2013)

scratch dijo:


> Buen prado. :baba:
> Casi te hago la competencia con él, pero me pillaba un poco a desmano.
> ¿Cómo sabes que saldrá sobre el 15?¿Te lo han dicho en la AEAT?



scratch, cúanto habías pensado ofrecer por él?


----------



## begginer (7 Ene 2013)

Secretario supongo que andarás líado ya que hace unos días que no pasas por aquí pero si no te importa cuando puedas comentar un poco la postura que presenté por el prao, si tiene posibilidades vista venta (¿cúal sería tu precio?), si la puja está ajustada, etc....

Gracias de antemano


----------



## kader35 (7 Ene 2013)

Me uno a la espera. Me gustaría saber qué opina Secretario de un inmueble con inquilinos, en el caso de que te interese la renta que están pagando.


----------



## scratch (9 Ene 2013)

begginer dijo:


> scratch, cúanto habías pensado ofrecer por él?



No lo miré mucho, pero me hice una idea de entre 4 o 6 mil lereles, por si había suerte.


----------



## kader35 (9 Ene 2013)

¿Qué tal, Secre? ¿Has sido bueno y te han echado los Reyes un piso en Príncipe de Vergara?


----------



## Maravedi (10 Ene 2013)

kader35 dijo:


> ¿Qué tal, Secre? ¿Has sido bueno y te han echado los Reyes un piso en Príncipe de Vergara?



Cuéntenos secre que le he visto por el hilo de los ligues::


----------



## begginer (10 Ene 2013)

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47628

Presentada postura por 10.000 €


https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47868

Presentada postura por 10.500 €

En la AEAT de Madrid me han dicho que los sobres del "prao" por el que pujé se abren mañana (....que nervios)

También he preguntado si no consideran suficientes las posturas presentadas que pasa y me ha dicho la señorita (muy amable) que suelen avisar a las 5 o 6 personas que han hecho las mejores posturas para que puedan presentar otras que, *OJO*, pueden ser *MAYORES O MENORES Y QUE SE TOMA EN CUENTA LA OFERTA DEL ULTIMO SOBRE* (puedes considerar que las ofertas anteriores eran elevadas y rebajar la misma *incluso antes de que se abran los sobres*, la postura válida es la última que se presenta, da igual si es la más baja). 
También es posible que a AEAT se le agote la paciencia o quiera liquidez o.... y acepte ofertas menores que las anteriores que había rechazado.

Por otro lado, también me ha indicado que AEAT nunca da las cifras que se han presentado. Se lo he consultado en referencia al aporte de otro forero que cuestionaba por qué no se indicaban los mínimos que aceptarían en una adjucación para simplificar las cosas. Le parecía lógico lo que le planteaba pero que era así.

Pregunté si los expedientes se pueden consultar y ha dicho que no, así que o se piden notas simples o hay que fiarse de Hacienda. ¿Alguien sabe si la información que da Hacienda es vinculante? Si resultase que el bien tiene cargas y la AEAT no lo indicara por error, ¿qué sucedería? ¿Es importante saber en el caso de que interese un bien con cargas quién tiene esas cargas para futuras negociaciones de quitas? Entiendo que este es un caso en el que el bien tiene una valoración muy alta (como el piso de Ppe. Vergara) y que no pedir una nota simple por el coste es un poco ridículo pero quiero saber (como Mercedes) si es importante conocer con quién tiene las cargas.

Un saludo.


P.D. SECREEEEEE!!!!


----------



## kader35 (10 Ene 2013)

Muy valiente, begginer. Gracias por tu aportación.

Yo quisiera hacerte una observación sobre el inmueble de Martínez Campos, y es que aunque pone que está libre de arrendatarios, casi a continuación pone que tiene ocupante sin título. Eso puede ser que siga viviendo allí el propietario o que haya algún "ocupa", creo yo, y las dos situaciones serían un problema.

Ya nos dirás algo del Prado, a ver si ha habido suerte.



begginer dijo:


> ........ pero quiero saber (como Mercedes) si es ...



::::


----------



## rory (10 Ene 2013)

begginer dijo:


> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47628
> 
> Presentada postura por 10.000 €
> 
> ...



Una duda. ¿Crees que tienes alguna posibilidad teniendo en cuenta que pujas por el 4% de la valoración?

Ya dijo el Secretario que menos del 40%-30% no lo suelen adjudicar. Otra cosa sería si tuviese cargas.


----------



## begginer (10 Ene 2013)

kader, 

en principio las posturas de hoy son un poco de tanteo, sobre todo en el de la calle trefacio, por ir probando cosas. En el de mtnez campos (este me interesa más) si suena la flauta y me lo adjudican pues sería cuestión de ir para allá, estudiar la situación, hablar con el "inquilino" y como hay 15 días para abonarlo, en ese tiempo tomar una decisión.

_.....como Mercedes_....... Mercedes Milá que tenía un programa que se llamaba "queremos saber" ..... pues eso una tontería


----------



## begginer (10 Ene 2013)

rory dijo:


> Una duda. ¿Crees que tienes alguna posibilidad teniendo en cuenta que pujas por el 4% de la valoración?
> 
> Ya dijo el Secretario que menos del 40%-30% no lo suelen adjudicar. Otra cosa sería si tuviese cargas.



Hola rory,

Entiendo que la cifra que importa y que tiene en consideración, en este caso la AEAT, es el importe de la deuda que tiene el propietario del bien con Hacienda. 
Por ejemplo, el bien vale 200.000 €, la deuda del dueño y por la que ejecuta Hacienda es de 15.000 €. Supongo que Hacienda no es tan buena cómo para intentar que el bien se adjudique lo más cerca posible de su tasación. Hacienda querrá cobrar lo suyo, posiblemente conformarse con algo menos si quiere liquidez pero no creo que le interese lo más mínimo si hay sobrante o no para el embargado. El inconveniente creo que es que el embargado iguale tu oferta y se lo quede él en el retracto, si es que en estos casos existe esto.


----------



## kader35 (10 Ene 2013)

Dos cosas: 

¿Es posible que te lo adjudiquen y que tú, después de verlo, no te quedes con el inmueble?

¿Te han dicho cuánto deben a Hacienda?


----------



## rory (10 Ene 2013)

begginer dijo:


> Hola rory,
> 
> Entiendo que la cifra que importa y que tiene en consideración, en este caso la AEAT, es el importe de la deuda que tiene el propietario del bien con Hacienda.
> Por ejemplo, el bien vale 200.000 €, la deuda del dueño y por la que ejecuta Hacienda es de 15.000 €. Supongo que Hacienda no es tan buena cómo para intentar que el bien se adjudique lo más cerca posible de su tasación. Hacienda querrá cobrar lo suyo, posiblemente conformarse con algo menos si quiere liquidez pero no creo que le interese lo más mínimo si hay sobrante o no para el embargado. El inconveniente creo que es que el embargado iguale tu oferta y se lo quede él en el retracto, si es que en estos casos existe esto.



Entendido, no había tenido en cuenta lo que dices, gracias. De todas formas, el importe de la deuda con la Seguridad Social o con la AEAT, por lo que he podido ver en las páginas de los organismos que sacan a subasta, no lo suelen especificar, para eso hay que pagar la nota simple.

Un saludo


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (10 Ene 2013)

kader35 dijo:


> Dos cosas:
> 
> *¿Es posible que te lo adjudiquen y que tú, después de verlo, no te quedes con el inmueble?
> *
> ¿Te han dicho cuánto deben a Hacienda?





> Dentro del Título XIII del Libro II del Código Penal, «Delitos contra el patrimonio y contra el orden socioeconómico» el Capítulo VIII y bajo la rúbrica: «De la alteración de precios en concursos y subastas públicas», recoge un único artículo que dispone: Los que solicitaren dádivas o promesas para no tomar parte en un concurso o subasta pública; los que intentaren alejar a los postores por medio de amenazas, dádivas, promesas o cualquier otro artificio; los que se concertaren entre sí con el fin de alterar el precio del remate, *o los que fraudulentamente quebraren o abandonaren la subasta habiendo obtenido la adjudicación*, serán castigados con la pena de prisión de uno a tres años y multa de doce a veinticuatro meses, así como inhabilitación especial para licitar en subastas judiciales entre tres y cinco años. Si se tratara de un concurso o subasta convocados por las administraciones o entes públicos, se impondrá además al agente y a la persona o empresa por él representada la pena de inhabilitación especial que comprenderá, en todo caso, el derecho a contratar con las Administraciones Públicas por un periodo de tres a cinco años».



Está claro que luego cada cual se las puede ingeniar para ofrecer una motivación convincente para el quebranto.


----------



## scratch (11 Ene 2013)

Venga va, confesad, ¿quién se lo ha llevado?
https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=51221


----------



## Ingeniero de Edificacion (11 Ene 2013)

begginer dijo:


> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47628
> 
> Presentada postura por 10.000 €
> 
> ...



Cuidado con lo que pujáis, analicemos los datos que dan , que parecen tomados de la nota:

PISO SOTANO ( coñe , un sótano?, será la primera nota que veo en la que dice directamente "sotano", no semisotano; SOTANO. Y la calle parece plana, ¿ donde tendrá las ventanas? )IZQUIERDA DELA CASA EN MADRID, CALLE GENERAL MARTINEZ CAMPOS_NUME RO CUARENTA YSIETE;ESTÁ SITUADOEN LA PLANTA DE *SÓTANOS*. OCUPA UNA SUPERFICIE DESETENTA Y DOS METROS , CUARENTA Y TRES DECIMETROS CUADRADOS, Y CONSTA DE TR ES HABITACIONES( en tiempos de la burbuja, los minipisos que hacíamos en Málaga tenían 60m2 const. con 1 dormitorios.¿ 62 m2 con tres dormitorios?,¿ sera la casa de las muñecas? , puede que una errata y sea seguramente 1 dorm), COCINA Y W.C..LINDA:AL FRENTE, PATIO POR DONDE TIENE SU ENTR ADA;DERECHA ENTRANDO, PATIO Y CUARTOS TRASTEROS;IZQUIERDA, CALLE DEL GENERAL MARTINEZ CAMPOS; Y FONDO, CASA NÚMERO CATORCE DE LA CALLE MIGUEL ANGEL ( por los linderos parece que solo le entra luz por el patio interior :: ).CUOTA OS ENTEROS, CIENTO CATORCE MILESIMAS POR CIENTO.SUJETO A LAS NORMAS Y REGLA MENTO DE COMUNIDAD INSCRITOS POR LA 9ª DE ORIGEN.SEGÚN EL TÍTULO ESTÁ LIBRE D E ARRENDATARIOS.
Información Adicional: OCUPANTE SIN TÍTULO. REFERENCIA CATASTRAL: 1565909VK4716F0019LP. *FINCA GRAVADA CON HIPOTECA *A FAVOR CAJA AHORROS DE CATALUÑA CANCELADA ECONOMICAMENTE, PENDIENTE CANCELACION REGISTRAL.

1º- Es un sótano::
2º-62 m2 , ¿1 dormitorio?
3º-Tiene hipoteca, que "parece" pagada. Lo que dice hacienda, ¿ es vinculante? NPI.
4º- tiene alguien viviendo dentro, que puede se un ocupa o tener un contrato no inscrito en el registro. A un tercero de buena fe, con contrato de alquiler legal no lo echas fácilmente ( esto mejor preguntarlo a un abogado).

Vamos que antes de pujar 1€ habría que hacer comprobaciones, trabajo de campo, estudiarlo bien y pagar a un buen abogado.

No te ofrezco mis servicios para las comprobaciones (sobre todo urbanísticas) porque te iba a costar más el desplazamiento ( 600kms) 

Pd: secretario, muy buen hilo. Felicitaciones.


----------



## begginer (11 Ene 2013)

Ingeniero de Edificacion dijo:


> Cuidado con lo que pujáis, analicemos los datos que dan , que parecen tomados de la nota:
> 
> PISO SOTANO ( coñe , un sótano?, será la primera nota que veo en la que dice directamente "sotano", no semisotano; SOTANO. Y la calle parece plana, ¿ donde tendrá las ventanas? )IZQUIERDA DELA CASA EN MADRID, CALLE GENERAL MARTINEZ CAMPOS_NUME RO CUARENTA YSIETE;ESTÁ SITUADOEN LA PLANTA DE *SÓTANOS*. OCUPA UNA SUPERFICIE DESETENTA Y DOS METROS , CUARENTA Y TRES DECIMETROS CUADRADOS, Y CONSTA DE TR ES HABITACIONES( en tiempos de la burbuja, los minipisos que hacíamos en Málaga tenían 60m2 const. con 1 dormitorios.¿ 62 m2 con tres dormitorios?,¿ sera la casa de las muñecas? , puede que una errata y sea seguramente 1 dorm), COCINA Y W.C..LINDA:AL FRENTE, PATIO POR DONDE TIENE SU ENTR ADA;DERECHA ENTRANDO, PATIO Y CUARTOS TRASTEROS;IZQUIERDA, CALLE DEL GENERAL MARTINEZ CAMPOS; Y FONDO, CASA NÚMERO CATORCE DE LA CALLE MIGUEL ANGEL ( por los linderos parece que solo le entra luz por el patio interior :: ).CUOTA OS ENTEROS, CIENTO CATORCE MILESIMAS POR CIENTO.SUJETO A LAS NORMAS Y REGLA MENTO DE COMUNIDAD INSCRITOS POR LA 9ª DE ORIGEN.SEGÚN EL TÍTULO ESTÁ LIBRE D E ARRENDATARIOS.
> Información Adicional: OCUPANTE SIN TÍTULO. REFERENCIA CATASTRAL: 1565909VK4716F0019LP. *FINCA GRAVADA CON HIPOTECA *A FAVOR CAJA AHORROS DE CATALUÑA CANCELADA ECONOMICAMENTE, PENDIENTE CANCELACION REGISTRAL.
> ...



Por lo demás, si que tienes razón en que hay que estudiar detenidamente cada caso, hacer trabajo de campo..... pero me parece tan buena zona que me lancé aunque sigo pensando que no me lo quedaré por ese precio.

Saludos


----------



## begginer (11 Ene 2013)

scratch dijo:


> Venga va, confesad, ¿quién se lo ha llevado?
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=51221




Yo no fuí, lo juro.


----------



## kader35 (11 Ene 2013)

begginer dijo:


> Por lo demás, si que tienes razón en que hay que estudiar detenidamente cada caso, hacer trabajo de campo..... pero me parece tan buena zona que me lancé aunque sigo pensando que no me lo quedaré por ese precio.
> 
> Saludos



No son 62 m2, sino 72. Hay una gran diferencia entre los metros cuadrados que se escrituraban en los años de ese inmueble y los que se escrituran ahora, que no sé de dónde los sacan. Mis padres tienen un piso de hace unos 50 años que tiene 61 m2 y tiene cocina (hermosa) con tendedero, tres habitaciones, un salón de unos 20 m2, un baño completo y una terraza alargada de unos 5mx1m. Antes no se medían los centímetros cuadrados como ahora, y no contaban ni las terrazas, ni tendederos, ni parte alícuota de los elementos comunes. En conclusión, que es un piso decente en cuanto a superficie.

Es verdad que la iluminación debe ser bastante deficiente, y que puede tener humedad, pero yo me lo quedaría si me lo dieran por 10.500, ya que actualmente en esa zona de Madrid, no se compra ni un kiosko de helados. O sea que yo creo que sería muy buena compra (salvo por lo de los ocupantes, pero habría que dar batalla).


----------



## Ponent09 (12 Ene 2013)

Hice una oferta por la licencia de taxi de Madrid y aún no veo resultado alguno.

Alguno sabe cuanto tarda? Era para el 24 de diciembre.


----------



## begginer (13 Ene 2013)

Ponent09 dijo:


> Hice una oferta por la licencia de taxi de Madrid y aún no veo resultado alguno.
> 
> Alguno sabe cuanto tarda? Era para el 24 de diciembre.



Según lo que me dijeron a mí, se abrieron los sobres el viernes. Llama mañana y te dirán.

¿Cuánto ofreciste si no es indiscreción?


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (14 Ene 2013)

begginer dijo:


> Según lo que me dijeron a mí, se abrieron los sobres el viernes. Llama mañana y te dirán.
> 
> ¿Cuánto ofreciste si no es indiscreción?



Si no tenía cargas supongo que por menos de 60K no creo que lo consiga.


----------



## El Secretario (14 Ene 2013)

Muy buenas amigos!. Siento no pasarme por aquí más a menudo, pero quería despejarme un poco. El Miércoles voy al consulado alemán a firmar una escritura, o más bien a ratificar unos poderes por la venta de unas propiedades en Alemania y estaba un poco cargado por decirlo así. Es de bastante pasta y sólo me apetecía distraerme sin más. 

Para el que tenga curiosidad, porque es curiosa la cosa: 


Una propiedad de tres socios. Va el hijo de uno de los socios a Berlín y firma la venta en nombre de los tres con un* mandato verbal*. Ojo! sin ningún papel que lo acredite. Se efectúa la venta, y luego los socios propietarios, podemos ir al consulado a ratificar los poderes de manera escrita para hacer válida la escritura de venta. 

En Alemania no es como aquí. El Notario interviene en la venta. Cuando vendes, se pacta el plazo de entrega del dinero, no se hace al instante, y los compradores,* depositan el dinero en la cuenta del Notario*, luego el Notario tras las oportunas comprobaciones, deposita el dinero en la cuenta de los vendedores. Es todo más trabado aunque más garantista también. No me acaba de convencer, pero es lo que hay. 

Sobre el ser generosos con los demás tiene su recompensa. El Karma, la disposición de los otros hacia ti. Una persona generosa (que no prima), se le acerca la gente e intentan los demás de alguna forma devolverles el favor. Yo por ejemplo he aprendido cosas en este post. Si me hubiera guardado lo que sé para mí hubiera sido imposible hacerlo, por ejemplo la manera de reclamar una paralela en caso de revisión de la ITP. Jamás me ha venido una, pero es bueno saberlo y uno de vosotros ha puesto un post que es oro en paño. Otro forero ha puesto fotos del piso de Madrid, que por cierto me dijeron que lo abrirían hoy (tengo pocas esperanzas), el caso es que ayudándonos, y más en tiempos de crisis, nos fortalece a todos y podemos seguir adelante. 

Un forero, que por cierto me dijo que ya había ido a varias subastas de la Seguridad Social me escribió un privado. Tiene bastante ojo y lo veo espabilado. Me hizo unas preguntas sobre una propiedad con unas edificaciones, y en efecto, las tenía, según foto del catastro, aunque no estaba reflejada en plano. 

Esto me dice varias cosas: una, que podéis empezar a andar solos sin la mano de un guía y coger experiencia y dos, que hay gente con olfato y talento para ver las cosas. Fácil no hay nada en este mundo, pero si tenéis ese plus que le falta a la mayoría al final triunfáis sin ninguna duda. 



Sobre las propiedades que no están claras. Son las que más dinero dan. Compré una propiedad que no tenía ni número de catastro. Por no tener no figuraba ni en el mapa, es decir estaba registrada pero no existía como parcela catastral, no se había hecho la división. 

Tuve que hacer un levantamiento topográfico, con topógrafo y arquitecto técnico y llevarlo al Catastro yo mismo según las lindes que ponía en la escritura (a ojo de buen cubero), y por ese motivo, por el lío que tenía quedó barata, en 2.350.000 pesetas. La vendimos un socio y yo por 40 millones de ptas a los 4 años.

¿Porqué era barata?. Pues porque tenías que trabajarla, y mucha gente no compra una finca que no figura en el catastro. Aquí te evitas al 90% de la competencia. Pero para eso tienes que trabajarlo, y para eso también tienes que invertir tiempo y algo de dinero, aunque poco.

El inversor que tiene dinero no necesita hacer milagros para hacerse rico. El que parte con poco, tiene que empezar el cuento de la lechera y para eso tiene que arriesgar, informarse más, tener olfato y buscar la pepita donde los demás sólo ven problemas.* Más que negocios tendremos que hacer milagros. *Con que hagamos uno que nos suene la flauta, el salto es tan brutal que ves el mundo de otra manera. Puede que te coja una falsa euforia y veas a los otros pequeñitos y te confíes, pero si tienes los pies en el suelo, el tener 200.000 en lugar de 20.000 es como cambiar una bicicleta por un deportivo y entonces ya no necesitarás buscar empleo en el INEM nunca más ni buscar una nómina. Tu mejor activo serás tú y eso vale muy mucho la pena. Se llama Libertad y podrás aplicarla aquí, en Chile o donde sea. Es una forma de vida con Leyes que varían muy poco de un país a otro. Tengo una amiga subastera en París que se gana la vida con dos pisos al año. Por cierto en París no hay crisis, se los quitan de las manos nada más comprarlos. 

Con 1 millón de euros puedes ser conservador y buscar unas plusvalía del capital al 4.5% por ejemplo, pero para uno que tiene 20.000 euros o menos, el 4.5% le sirve para comprar pipas y encima pierde dinero con la inflación. No nos sirve si queremos llegar arriba, tenemos que optimizarlo lo mejor que podamos, y eso se hace a base de estudiar, relacionarse y optimizar la información que te llega. No hay otra manera. 

Venga, vamos con las preguntas. 






begginer dijo:


> Feliz 2013 a tod@s.
> 
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47126
> 
> ...





begginer dijo:


> Secretario supongo que andarás líado ya que hace unos días que no pasas por aquí pero si no te importa cuando puedas comentar un poco la postura que presenté por el prao, si tiene posibilidades vista venta (¿cúal sería tu precio?), si la puja está ajustada, etc....
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Me parece que no se lo ha podido quedar. El prado está tasado en 155.000 si mal no recuerdo y a Hacienda se le debe 14.000 euros. 

Es que no cubre ni la deuda de Hacienda. 


Son funcionarios, la tasación manda. Ponga un 20% y entonces podrá decir que tiene posibilidades, pero por 6000 no se lo puede quedar. No te firmarán una venta tan baja entre otras cosas porque no les dejan. 

Otra cosa. Pone urbana, pero mira las fotos y esa finca de "urbana" no tiene nada. No es terreno urbano consolidado o en su defecto no está hecha la junta de compensación. ¿Dónde están las calles y servicios?. Tendría que tener un plan parcial donde se vieran las calles y las farolas. Tienes que ceder una parte del terreno al Ayuntamiento, si no tienes terreno suficiente entonces el terreno urbano te lo pueden dar en otro sitio y por supuesto no los metros que tienes en la actualidad. 

El terreno Urbanizable, que no urbano es rústico sin precio. Estamos en el 2013 señores, no pierdan la perspectiva que es muy importante. 

El terreno para mí se lo va a comer con patatas Hacienda a no ser que alguien se acerque al 20, 25% de tasación y *dando como explicación que esa tasación está fuera de lugar para ayudar a la mesa a firmarte la adjudicación. *Si no, no lo veo posible. 

Para estudiar un poco sobre terrenos urbanos

Plan parcial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Sobre fincas con rentas buenas. *Es de sentido común.* Si el inmueble lo vale y la renta es la adecuada, porqué no?.

Cuidado con las rentas con vencimiento a corto plazo si el inmueble no lo vale. Me ofrecían en el 98 un Local con una multinacional dentro que pagaban 340.000 pts al mes. Es decir, con eso ya vivía de manera holgada. Pedían 40 millones de pts, pero al inquilino le quedaban dos años. A los dos años se fue y el Local se pudo alquilar por la mitad.

Así que no sólo la renta tiene que ser aceptable, si no que con los tiempos que corren la finca, en caso de que quede desocupada *tiene que valer en el mercado actual* esa misma renta. Si no no vale la pena. 


Bueno amigos. Recalco lo dicho la primera vez. Tenéis que saber qué vale *ahora* lo que compráis. No perdáis la perspectiva. Estamos en crisis y el dinero ha volado de España. Se puede ganar dinero, pero con tiento. Si no os lo dan por el precio que pongáis tranquilos, saldrán cosas aún mejores. 

Mientras más liados estén las cosas y más formados estéis en el tema de deudas, más opciones tendréis en acceder a mercados donde la gente normal no va y por tanto menos competencia y más posiblidades tendréis también de dejar la bici para ir en coche. Sobre todo que os quede claro que lo más importante es comprar por poco y vender a un precio que os ganéis la vida. Es decir, *que el saldo final sea positivo*. Es el alma de toda transacción comercial. A partir de ahí y de los conocimientos que podáis tener sobre el tema, este u otro, os hará que os ganéis la vida sin problemas. Se trate de pisos, tomates o Aceite de oliva. 

El hilo ya no me necesita. Está vivo por sí solo y eso es gracias a vosotros. :

De verdad os deseo lo mejor y ojalá el 2013 sea un año enriquecedor y bueno para todos. 

Perdón por el tocho y las faltas. He escrito rápido y eso. 

Saludos!!


----------



## Ponent09 (14 Ene 2013)

begginer dijo:


> Según lo que me dijeron a mí, se abrieron los sobres el viernes. Llama mañana y te dirán.
> 
> ¿Cuánto ofreciste si no es indiscreción?



Ofrecí 42.000€ si no me equivoco (no se puede consultar actualmente).

Creo que tengo pocas posibilidades, pero por probar....


----------



## Ponent09 (14 Ene 2013)

Para el que le interese, otro caso real (licencia taxi). Presenté oferta por 42.000€, aún no hay respuesta pero he enviado un e-mail por el retraso que llevan y me contestan:

Se ha ampliado el plazo hasta el 24-4-13, la oferta más alta era de 81.000 €, el Ayuntamiento de Madrid ha comunicado que existe otro embargo de la TGSS.


----------



## Leño (14 Ene 2013)

Hola a todos, a ver si alguien puede resolverme esta duda: 
El embargado debe a la Seguridad Social 20.000 euros, se subasta y adjudica su propiedad por 40.000. ¿para quién va el remanente, para el embargado o para la SG?


----------



## El Secretario (14 Ene 2013)

Leño dijo:


> Hola a todos, a ver si alguien puede resolverme esta duda:
> El embargado debe a la Seguridad Social 20.000 euros, se subasta y adjudica su propiedad por 40.000. ¿para quién va el remanente, para el embargado o para la SG?



Muy buenas Sr Leño. 


Si la carga está delante de Hacienda, el sobrante va para el titular ó deudor. Recuerde que* las cargas anteriores quedan subsistentes*. 

Si la carga es posterior actúan así: 

Primero cobra el que ejecuta: Si se cubre la deuda, lo que sobra para el acreedor posterior.

Si aún sobra dinero, va para el deudor lo que sobre. 

Muchas veces se quedan en el juzgado dinero de sobrante que nadie reclama. A veces auténticas fortunas que los titulares o herederos no reclaman por desconocimiento. Suele pasar con propiedades de segunda residencia en la costa de extranjeros que por cualquier causa desaparecen y luego deben a la comunidad de propietarios u otra chuminada cuatro duros y ejecutan el bien.

A los cinco años, si nadie compra los derechos de ese sobrante, o los reclaman los deudores, pasa a manos del Estado.

Edito: acabo de llamar a la Delegación de Hacienda en Madrid. 

Prolongan la subasta del piso hasta el 24 de Abril. La han dejado desierta y la máxima oferta ha sido....la mía con 18.000 euros!!! :cook::cook:

Les he dicho que contando la carga que hay cubre suficiente y me han contestado que.....ya, tienes razón, pero son tres personas las que deciden y la ven demasiado baja. Ummmm en fin, tengo mis hipótesis pero mejor me las callo. 


Hasta el 24 de Abril hay nuevo plazo señores. El piso de 200 m2 tiene que esperar.


----------



## Leño (14 Ene 2013)

El Secretario dijo:


> Les he dicho que contando la carga que hay cubre suficiente y me han contestado que.....ya, tienes razón, pero son tres personas las que deciden y la ven demasiado baja. Ummmm en fin, tengo mis hipótesis pero mejor me las callo.
> 
> 
> Hasta el 24 de Abril hay nuevo plazo señores. El piso de 200 m2 tiene que esperar.



Por tanto, tu siguiente postura tendría que ser de 18.000 máximo, a mi modo de ver.

Gracias Secre


----------



## rory (14 Ene 2013)

Creo que El Secretario sospecha que alguno de los tres que tienen que decidir tiene algún amiguete o familiar al que interesa el piso (o interesa a ambos y van a medias) y la cantidad por la que pujó ha sido inferior a los 18000 euros, y por ese motivo se tiene que repetir el penalti.

Una duda. ¿Hay alguna manera de conocer lo que el embargado debe a hacienda o a la SS sin tener que pagar una nota simple cada vez?


----------



## Maravedi (14 Ene 2013)

Este piso es muy goloso burbuja s.l.?


----------



## begginer (16 Ene 2013)

begginer dijo:


> Feliz 2013 a tod@s.
> 
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47126
> 
> ...



Ayer llamé a Hacienda y me dijeron que lo habían adjudicado por 20.001 €

Y este garaje https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=50533 lo han adjudicado por 7.000 €

EDITO: La deuda con Hacienda de este garaje era de casi 17.000 € y se ha adjudicado por 7.000 € :8::8:.


----------



## Chila (16 Ene 2013)

rory dijo:


> Creo que El Secretario sospecha que alguno de los tres que tienen que decidir tiene algún amiguete o familiar al que interesa el piso (o interesa a ambos y van a medias) y la cantidad por la que pujó ha sido inferior a los 18000 euros, y por ese motivo se tiene que repetir el penalti.
> 
> Una duda. ¿Hay alguna manera de conocer lo que el embargado debe a hacienda o a la SS sin tener que pagar una nota simple cada vez?



Mafiosos everywhere.
Suerte secretario¡¡


----------



## Eddyydde (16 Ene 2013)

begginer dijo:


> Feliz 2013 a tod@s.
> 
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47126
> 
> ...



Buenas:

¿Como sabes lo que debe a la AEAT?, entiendo que como mínimo esa debería ser la oferta ¿no?.

Quiero intentar algo sencillo, un trastero o quizás un garaje, para ver como es la operativa y perder un poco el miedo.

Por otro lado, ¿que pasa si tiene deudas con la comunidad de vecinos?¿hay que asumirlas? Creo recordar que se comentó algo el este hilo pero no lo encuentro.

Salu2


----------



## hinka (16 Ene 2013)

Eddyydde dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> ¿Como sabes lo que debe a la AEAT?, entiendo que como mínimo esa debería ser la oferta ¿no?.
> 
> ...



La primera pregunta no estoy seguro. Pero llamas o vas en persona y supongo que te lo diran.
La segunda pregunta. El año en curso y el anterior.


----------



## Eddyydde (16 Ene 2013)

hinka dijo:


> La primera pregunta no estoy seguro. Pero llamas o vas en persona y supongo que te lo diran.
> La segunda pregunta. El año en curso y el anterior.



Buenas:

Ante todo gracias por contestar. 

¿De donde has sacado lo del año en curso y el anterior? la verdad es que me sonaba algo así pero "eso" ¿donde viene?, me refiero en que ley o instrucción está reflejada.

Salu2


----------



## Eddyydde (16 Ene 2013)

Eddyydde dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> ¿Como sabes lo que debe a la AEAT?, entiendo que como mínimo esa debería ser la oferta ¿no?.
> 
> ...



Buenas:

Me respondo a mí mismo a la primera pregunta.

Según las "Instrucciones para participar On-Line" de la AEAT, en su glosario de términos dice lo siguiente:

"Cargas: son las obligaciones económicas que pesan sobre los bienes (hipotecas, embargos, etc€¦) y que no se extinguen por su adjudicación, de modo que el adjudicatario debe hacer frente a su pago ante los correspondientes acreedores. El detalle de las cargas consta en el expediente y puede ser consultado por los interesados personándose en la unidad de subastas correspondiente."

Salu2


----------



## hinka (16 Ene 2013)

Eddyydde dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> Me respondo a mí mismo a la primera pregunta.
> 
> ...



Te respondo a la segunda.
Obligación obligación no tienes...pero respondes con tu piso de las deudas de ese tiempo. Vamos que te lo pueden embargar para cobrarse.
Por lo que pagas eso y ya te quedas tranquilo.

Ley de Propiedad Horizontal.
Articulo 9.1e

Y te pongo el texto:

El adquirente de una vivienda o local en régimen de propiedad horizontal, incluso con título inscrito en el Registro de la Propiedad, responde con el propio inmueble adquirido de las cantidades adeudadas a la comunidad de propietarios para el sostenimiento de los gastos generales por los anteriores titulares hasta el límite de los que resulten imputables a la parte vencida de la anualidad en la cual tenga lugar la adquisición y al año natural inmediatamente anterior. El piso o local estará legalmente afecto al cumplimiento de esta obligación.


Y ya que estamos el IBI solo de la parte proporcional del tiempo desde que eres propietario.


----------



## begginer (17 Ene 2013)

Eddyydde dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> Me respondo a mí mismo a la primera pregunta.
> 
> ...



Buenas,

Hacienda sólo te dice si tiene cargas y el importe de las mismas. Para saber lo que se debe a Hacienda hay que pedir una nota simple.


----------



## Eddyydde (17 Ene 2013)

OK, gracias por la ayuda

Salu2


----------



## El Secretario (17 Ene 2013)

Eddyydde dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> Me respondo a mí mismo a la primera pregunta.
> 
> ...



Buenos días amigos. 

Ayer firmé en el consulado de Barcelona la venta de unos inmuebles que tengo en Alemania. Tremendas vistas de Barcelona desde el piso 30 de la torre de Mapfre. Me ha costado, pero se ha firmado. El problema de que haya costado no es otra cosa de que figuramos en el título de propiedad tres españoles, y ver españoles es = a ver gente arruinada o sea que es = a ganga y al "podemos apretarles". 

Un político bastante importante del CDU nos lo quiso comprar, pero jugaba con nosotros. Ahora que le veía las orejas al lobo decía para firmar el día 23 de este mes con 100.000 euros más, pero al final puede más el negociar con gente que va de cara que con gente que tiene fama de ser millonarios, pero que se comportan como si trataran como vasallos.* No siempre el que tiene más dinero es el más serio y el que más interesa a la hora de negociar*. La experiencia me ha dicho, que el que va enseñando las cartas diciendo: "mira, lo poderoso que soy", al final es el que peor oferta te hace. 

Otra cosa que me ha llamado la atención es que los políticos allí son los primeros que especulan para hacer negocios. Por ejemplo esta pieza de la que hablo, imaginaros lo siguiente: 

Viene una multinacional y le dice al político: queremos ponernos en este terreno. Por ejemplo Carrefour por decir algo. (Macdonnal´s tiene un tinglado parecido, pero ponemos una superficie más grande). El político que sabe que pagará el oro y el moro, negocia con el propietario, se lo queda y ya le queda una renta de puta madre cada año alquilando la propiedad. 

Pensad que por ejemplo en Alemania, en cascos urbanos como en Berlín, se buscan terrenos de 5000 metros cuadrados. Los solares son muy baratos comparados con España, a 70/140 metro cuadrado. Allí hay una cantidad enorme de Supermercados de media superficie estilo Aldi, que alquilan los terrenos. Son todos cortados por el mismo patrón. Unos tres mil metros de Supermercado y el resto para aparcamiento. Pues bien, el alquiler está entre 150.000/230.000 al año con una inversión de un millón y medio máximo incluido Supermercado. 

En cinco años lo amortizas y con las rentas vives todo el año como un General. Este político hace la rueda y tiene....45 terrenos como este alquilados!! Calculad lo que saca cada mes el amigo de rentas. 

Todavía me queda un antiguo cuartel en la frontera con Chequia y Polonia, pero cuando lo venda, no volveré a invertir en Alemania. He ganado mucho dinero, pero hay barreras que yo como negociante me parecen un obstáculo grande, el idioma es el principal. Tengo demasiada pereza de aprender ahora el idioma de Goethe, aunque algo entiendo. 


Sobre España. Yendo para el consulado en coche con un empresario que tiene también participación, me ha explicado lo que le ha costado una cocina industrial (recordad que las crisis son oportunidades para cierta gente), el mes que viene inaugura un Restaurante y viene el alcalde a hacer el paripé porque el hombre tiene cierta entidad y es bastante conocido, pues bien, una cocina profesional con los fogones, la campana de 3.5 x 6 m de ancho, todo le costaba unos 60.000 euros. A él le ha costado unos 10.000 instalado. 

Valencia, cuando digo Valencia digo la Comunidad Valenciana, aquello se ve que ha sido una debacle total. Los que hacen el Agosto se ve que son los chatarreros. Hay uno que tiene tres naves llenas de cosas y no le cabe nada más. Hay negocios que han empezado hace poco tiempo e igual que abren cierran. Unos japoneses abrieron un Restaurante y al poco tiempo cerraron. La famosa campana de 6 metros x3 no le cabía por la puerta y el chatarrero le dijo a mi amigo: oye, me llevo las sillas, las mesas, todo menos la campana, como sé que quieres una te la doy pero no cabe por la puerta. 

Fue para allá con el paleta, rompieron la puerta y la volvieron a hacer ::. Ya tenía campana. 

2 cocinas de 4 fuegos nueva igual, tirada de precio, se llevó dos aires acondicionados de una Caja de ahorros que estaba hecha pero no había abierto siquiera!, es decir, montada para quedarse sin abrir. Dos aires industriales a gas que valían 50.000 el chatarrero se lo dejó en 4.000.

Ojo!, hablamos de cosas nuevas o casi nuevas. Si vas por la costa aquello es peor. Sagunto me comentó que tiene pisos para 20 años, pero los acreedores como el que pone las cocinas a 20 adosados que no se venderán y él no cobrará, ¿qué hacen con ellas?, ya no te digo el del aluminio que lo tiene que vender a precio de chatarra, o las puertas que ya me dirás donde las vuelve a colocar. Como acreedores cobran después del banco y como el banco no cubre pérdidas ellos no cobran tampoco. Distinto es un mercado alcista, pero en la tesitura que estamos todos estos que han vendido al por mayor están arruinados. 

Ahora el chatarrero le quiere vender el aire acondicionado de todo un hotel!. Qué puñetas se puede hacer con ellos?. Bueno, el frío es el futuro en Brasil y en Marruecos, donde están como en España en los años 60. Negociar con esta gente a un precio y mandárselo está muy bien si son gente seria. Vendí 7000 puntales de obra hace unos años y me salió a un euro de ganancia el puntal. 

Eso sí, que recojan aquí la mercancía. Si tienes que bajar, eso es otro mundo que daría para tres hilos completos. 

Vamos por harina, 

La deuda que deba en Hacienda os debe dar igual. Sirve quizás en ciertos lotes de referencia por si creen que pueden pedir más, pero eso no es decisivo para quedarte un bien. 

Ya que si Hacienda es la que ejecuta*, sea la deuda que sea, se levanta el embargo y a ti no te afecta. *

Puede que hayan deudas de 2 millones de hacienda en un lote de párkings que salen de uno a uno y hacienda te lo de en 4.000. No hay ningún problema en eso. En Organismos oficiales* la referencia es la tasación y las perspectivas de venta que tenga la entidad.* Nada más. En Hipotecarios la cosa cambia, pero no es el tema. 

Sobre los impuestos: 

IBI: este año y el anterior. Pero si me apuras y vas con un poco de putería el año al corriente. 

Vas allí y podes pagar a nombre del otro el año en curso, si te piden identificación vas con el auto de adjudicación o la escritura, si te dicen que se deben más recibos le dices que sí, sí, ya lo sé y te haces el sueco. 

Luego cambias el nombre y el año anterior se lo reclaman al antiguo dueño si no hay constancia en el registro de la deuda. Puede que la funcionaria se niegue a darte el recibo diciendo que lo tienes que pagar todo, pero no puede negarse a pagar el año en curso por mucho que diga. 

Sobre la comunidad lo mismo. Pero es mejor aquí estar bien con los vecinos y pagar este año y el anterior, que es lo que toca. 

Si alguna vez no os quedáis algo tranquilos, paciencia y seguid mirando cosas. El año 2013 será peor que el 2012 así que dejad que el cadáver pase por vuestra puerta y no tened prisa. No vale la pena lidiar por algo que está agonizando. Hacienda ya irá bajando pretensiones. De hecho ya lo hace, pero tiene que bajar más. Los precios se desploman y no hay un duro, además de manera literal. 

Escoged piezas con poco valor y que se puedan alquilar o vender bien, o si pegáis el salto, tened toda la información posible y tampoco jugaros mucho. Depende de vuestra personalidad ó expectativas la forma de invertir que hagáis. 

Siempre pocas cantidades. Mejor jugar una vez y ganar aunque sea muy poco, que tirarse a la piscina sin agua para coger el tesoro. 

Pues nada amigos, lo dicho, suerte para todos y el que tenga ganas, a estudiar, mirar, preguntar y si podéis colaborad con gente de vuestra confianza. Cuatro ojos ven más que dos y se anima uno al otro a conseguir metas. :

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Ene 2013)

Dicen que en la Vida quien no arriesga no gana...y eso es una verdad a medias...Yo he arriesgado algo pero he perdido bastante más...


----------



## Zorri (17 Ene 2013)

Hola secre , he ido a mirar la finca y tiene dos casas habitadas , una es un chalet
Y otra mas vieja habitada , tanto la finca como las edificaciones estan sin registrar .
Como puede ser que hacienda venda una finca y aparte una edificacion que esta incluida dentro de dicha finca?
Si compro la finca y luego se vende la casa en subasta de quien es la casa?
Despues es el tema de los habitantes de dichas casas que hacer con ellos .
Por ultimo comprar o no comprar? Negocio hay pero las personas tb


----------



## Chila (17 Ene 2013)

Este hilo es un master avanzado, no solo en subastas y adjudicaciones, sino en como desenvolverse en la vida.
Eternamente agradecido.


----------



## olestalkyn (18 Ene 2013)

Estupendo hilo. Gracias a todos los "contribuyentes"

Yo sólo puedo aportar una experiencia agridulce con un subastero, hace años, como himbersorh :no: ...al cabo de los meses me devolvió la pasta aportada...pero tuvimos un par de tiras y afloja :: Nada de lo prometido


----------



## vonguch (18 Ene 2013)

Hola a todos!
Magnifico hilo, de verdad!

Me estoy interesando en este tema y estoy principalmente interesado en los garajes, si me podríais dar alguna pista sobre cuanto debería ofrecer por Algo como esto: https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=51006

Inmueble 17.829,96*€ No constan cargas *Barcelona

Tipo de bien:Garaje
Título Jurídicoleno dominio
LocalizaciónS/ FABRA Y PUIG, S/N
08042 BARCELONA
Inscripción:Registro número 13 de BARCELONA
Tomo: 3000 Libro: 956
Folio: 109 Finca: 42737 Inscripción: 1
Descripción: FINCA 42737,SUBFINCA 201. IDENTIFICADOR: 08064000900588. URBAN: PARTICIPACION INDIVISA DE UNA TRESCIENTOS CUARENTA Y NUEVE AVA PARTE INDIVISA, DEL APARCAMIENTO SUBTERRÁNEO DE VEHÍCULOS AUTOMÓVILELS, EN EL SUB- SUELO DEL PASEO FABRA Y PUIG, ENTRE CALLE VILALBA DELS ARES Y PASEO VALLDAU- RA, QUE ES LA FINCA RESGISTRAL NÚMERO 42.737, AL FOLIO 163, DEL TOMMO 2.990, LIBRO 946 DE LA SECCIÓN 1ª A, DE LA QUE FORMA PARTE ESTA PARTICIPACIÓN.SE LE ASIGNA EL USO EXCLUSIVO DE LA PLAZA DE APARCAMIENTO NÚMERO CIENTO VEINTE, EN PLANTA -2.TIENE UNA SUPERFICIE ÚTIL APROXIMADA DE DIEZ METROS OCHENTA DE- CÍMETROS CUADRADOS CON UNAS MEDIDAS APROXIMADAS EN COTAS MÁXIMAS DE 2,40M. DE ANCHO Y DE 4,50M. DE FONDO.
Información Adicional: EDICTO DE SUBASTA PUBLICADO EN D.O.GENERALITAT DE CATALUÑA 6235 DE 18/10/2012. NOTA: SE VENDE CONCESION ADMINISTRATIVA SOBRE LA FINCA DE 50 AÑOS, A CONTAR DESDE 2009.

Imágenes:3

También que debería de mirar para comprar estos garajes si se pueden visitar o como y que pasos debo seguir una vez compre algo si me pudierais indicar, yo también me repasare todo el hilo ya que solo he podido mirar algunas páginas y preguntare las dudas que me surjan!

Otra cosa, los coches del pnsd hay algún problema en comprarlos? Ya me imagino que deben ser requisados de tema drogas, pero hay algún problema con adquirir alguno de estos coches para uso propio?

Un saludo y espero vuestras contestaciones!
Gracias!


----------



## ramonety (18 Ene 2013)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Estupendo hilo. Gracias a todos los "contribuyentes"
> 
> Yo sólo puedo aportar una experiencia agridulce con un subastero, hace años, como himbersorh :no: ...al cabo de los meses me devolvió la pasta aportada...pero tuvimos un par de tiras y afloja :: Nada de lo prometido



Cuenta, cuenta que nos has dejado con la miel en los labios, quieres insinuar que no era un negocio tan redondo eso de comprar en subastas y vender por el doble, como muchos explican por alli.
Saludos.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (18 Ene 2013)

vonguch dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> Magnifico hilo, de verdad!
> 
> Me estoy interesando en este tema y estoy principalmente interesado en los garajes, si me podríais dar alguna pista sobre cuanto debería ofrecer por Algo como esto: https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=51006
> ...



Así a brote pronto lo primero que has de tener en cuenta es lo que te pongo en negrita, luego por internet hay varios anuncios de alquiler de alguna de esas plazas, que sale sobre los noventa euros (aquí tienes una pista sobre el precio que puedes llegar a pagar), no parece que vayas a tener problema para ver el parking.


----------



## olestalkyn (18 Ene 2013)

ramonety dijo:


> Cuenta, cuenta que nos has dejado con la miel en los labios, quieres insinuar que no era un negocio tan redondo eso de comprar en subastas y vender por el doble, como muchos explican por alli.
> Saludos.



jeje...No...Yo no generalizo nada como tu pretendes hacer con mis palabras. Repito, EN MI CASO, el encargo dado a un subastero no llegó a cumplirse, lo que no significa que en otro momento, otro lugar, otras circunstancias, otros/as... hubiera o hubiese (subjuntivo  ) podido cumplirse, de ahí lo de la experiencia agridulce, dado que el dinero depositado podría haberme dado un bonito rendimiento y, sin embargo, estuvo inmovilizado sin más unos meses.

Es un mundillo muy particular, ciertamente, aunque con los cambios legales/normativos hay cierta "traslucidez" (que no transparencia) comparando con 20 años atrás. Esto último es una opinión poco fundada, dado que, excepto por este interesante hilo, no he vuelto a tener contacto con subasteros desde entonces.


----------



## vonguch (18 Ene 2013)

gracias reilly no me habia dado cuenta de ese detalle, si se puede comprar por algo como 7-10k seguramente no sea rentable x la inflaccion y todo el rollo ademas mirando he visto k una plaza d parking por 15-18k la tienes en bcn ciudad asi que probablemente haya mejores opciones

muchas gracias d nuevo a todos y a ver si compro algo pronto!


----------



## El Secretario (18 Ene 2013)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Estupendo hilo. Gracias a todos los "contribuyentes"
> 
> Yo sólo puedo aportar una experiencia agridulce con un subastero, hace años, como himbersorh :no: ...al cabo de los meses me devolvió la pasta aportada...pero tuvimos un par de tiras y afloja :: Nada de lo prometido




Muy buenas Sr Olestalkin. Conozco a un mecánico que cobraba las piezas como nuevas y las iba a buscar al chatarrero. Le pillaron con un tubo de escape, y claro, cantaba mucho por que nuevo, nuevo no era. 

Sobre los subasteros pues mire, hay de todo. Chungos conozco a unos cuantos y anécdotas las que quiera. Había uno que antes de meterse a esto de las subastas estaba en el negocio del narcotráfico, cada viernes pasaba una avioneta y le tiraba un fardo en una finca aislada del mundo. 

Pero claro, todos los Viernes a la misma hora y puntual al final te pillan. Luego puso un puticlú de chinas e iba a las subasta. 

Me acuerdo al principio cuando no era nadie en el mundillo no le pagué una subastilla (mundo que merece otro apartado) y se enfadó un poco. No le tocaba y no le di. Con el tiempo nos hicimos amigos y aquello pasó al olvido. 

Si nos vamos al otro lado, el subastero de la Zona donde estoy, el más rico con diferencia era un Pagès de Lérida. Un Agricultor que sólo con las subvenciones de sus grandes extensiones de trigo y frutales que le daba la CE cada año vivía holgadamente. Ojos azules, pantalón de pana, muy agradable en el trato y la conversación, humilde y buena persona. Este es el que más dinero tenía. Iba con otros dos en un grupo de tres, uno de ellos debe tener un pacto con el diablo porque está siempre igual de viejo y hace casi 20 años que lo conozco. Sobre éste no hablo, pero si hiciera una biografía os juro que sale una película. 

Grupos se podían hacer los que quieras, estaban los que no eran profesionales, pero que alguna vez venían, me acuerdo de varios. Siempre pactistas con los subastaros, la mayoría millonarios y respetados. 

La mayoría pelagatos, con algún capital y con ganas de encontrar "las pepitas· de oro". Algunos de cuidado, pero siempre respetando a los de arriba. Llegar a la cima cuesta, pero con ganas de comerte el mundo, mucho estudio, cautela y olfato se podía llegar. 

Aún tuvo suerte. De Barna y ciudades grandes, la cosa es más chunga aún. Me acuerdo de un tío que no pagaba a un subastero y también era una historia sórdida. Como digo anécdotas hay miles, y gente de toda condición lo mismo. Benga, explico esta:

Subastero que baja de Barcelona. Chungo. Compra un piso con inquilino en un barrio de Tarragona. El antiguo dueño se había separado. La mujer se fue con otro. El subastero le dice que se puede quedar pero a cambio tiene que pagar un alquiler. El dueño le dice que vale. 

Pasa un mes y no le paga, paga otro y tampoco, así hasta tres meses. Baja el subastero cabreado y le dice porqué no paga?. Le contesta el hombre: no te voy a pagar, sólo quiero morirme. 

Pa qué, el otro se cabrea, le pega una paliza, le quiere asustar y se lo lleva al río (bueno, el torrente llamado río) en el maletero de un todoterreno y en eso que viene la policía y le para cerca del río, antes de ir a cruzarlo. 

La policía que ve al tío detrás, abre el portón y le interroga: ¿Pero qué hace usted ahí?, le pasa algo?

El hombre le responde al policía: Es que delante me mareo y por eso voy aquí, ¿quiere cerrar la puerta? ::

La policía escamada le deja seguir y al final el subastero le dice: Mira, no te voy a matar, no te voy a hacer ese favor, si quieres te matas tú pero yo paso de ti. Acabó dándole dinero el subastero y le dejó un año gratis. Lo que puede cambiar una situación en un momento. 

Pero vamos, el que haya leído esto que no se asuste. Son cosas excepcionales que no ocurren casi nunca. Lo sabes, como aquel despechado que sale de la cárcel y el subastero que ha hecho un pacto con el diablo que dije antes se tiraba a su mujer y como venganza, en un reparto de subastilla de unos cinco millones de pesetas de la época en un bar (sí señores, esa es la oficina, cualquier bar donde todos se pongan hasta el Quico y pague la consumición el que compra, es la Ley), el cornudo llama a la policía y cide que en el bar se está traficando con droga. Como es en dinero B, cuando llega la poli el que llevaba los cinco kilos echa a correr con tan mala suerte que el gancho de un camión le lleva la cara y montones de billetes volando por la carretera. 

Vosotros todo esto no lo veréis. *Primero porque es excepcional y la mayoría de la gente es gente normal como cualquiera que lee esto ahora,* y segundo porque en las subastas de gestión directa no tienes porqué ver subasteros y tercero porque las subastas son eriales donde sólo va la actora, es decir, el banco y algún despistado. 


Abogados, Directores de Banco, Asesorías jurídicas varias están al acecho de las cosas buenas que no acaban saliendo. Chollos no hay, y cosas liadas y buenas las tienes que pillar tú. Esa es la realidad de éste negocio. 






ramonety dijo:


> Cuenta, cuenta que nos has dejado con la miel en los labios, quieres insinuar que no era un negocio tan redondo eso de comprar en subastas y vender por el doble, como muchos explican por alli.
> Saludos.




Este comentario es aparte de capcioso, malintencionado y no se ajusta a la verdad. 

Aquí nadie dice que sea fácil este negocio. Abrí el hilo con el ánimo de que la gente, el que quisiera, tuviera una herramienta más para poder paliar la crisis. Una puerta abierta cuando están todas cerradas. Al menos yo he hablado de dos tipos de inversiones, las arriesgadas donde puedes ganar dinero, pero también perderlo, y las conservadoras, que si sabes donde estás y lo que vale la pieza, puedes ganarte la vida. 

Siempre he comentado que* el título es lo fundamental*. Lo demás son herramientas que yo pongo para poder ser competitivo. 

Si tienes poco dinero tienes que hacer milagros, pero se hacen a base de mirar, estudiar, seguir mirando, al final te entrenas y ves un expediente que antes estabas media hora en cinco minutos, y mientras aprencías, que era un levantamiento topográfico, una tercería de dominio, qué permisos necesitas para un pozo, diferencia entre regadío y secano, entre urbanizable y urbana... etc etc etc.

Mira, en el año 2000 nació mi primer hijo. En ese momento puse 18 millones en la compra de un chalet, pero como hice una especie de ingeniería jurídica un poco enrevesada que no explico para no marearos más, la otra parte hizo un recurso y la jueza *confundió dueño con tercer poseedor.* :|:|. Acababa según ella de regalar 18 millones. 

Luego al año la Audiencia Provincial le pega un rapapolvo a la jueza y me da la razón, pero mientras tanto, qué haces?. 

Con un hijo, sin un duro, lo tenía claro, quería vivir de ésto y no buscarme una nómina. Mientras cualquier pelagatos tenía un coche, yo iba en autobús y guardaba lo poco que tenía para jugar en subastas comprando maquinaria. 

Un subastero viendo como hacía las cosas me comentó: Tú o acabas rico o pidiendo en el metro. :cook:. Pues bueno, salí, gané, pero sudores me costó. Después del autobús, este mismo subastero me dejó un Polo hecho polvo de subasta, hasta que me compré un Ford Fiesta comercial en el Ayuntamiento por 25.000 pesetas. 

Dinero tenía hasta para un BMW, pero tenía claro que el dinero era mi plusvalía, mi capital que bien trabajado podía darme la oportunidad de sacarme del hoyo, de la masa, y por eso hice grandes sacrificios. 

En los peores momentos tuve presiones para que pillara una nómina y dejara esto, pero yo disfrutaba, me sentía libre, y quería salir adelante. 

Este hilo no tiene otro fin que éste que he comentado. No encontraréis nada parecido en la red ni fuera, porque os hablo desde la experiencia en un sector muy especializado, y al nivel que he llegado yo conozco muy pocos. 

Como me quería ir del foro, al menos un tiempo quería dejar algo que fuera útil, y si no, siempre es bueno aprender algo. Seis meses más comentando cosas y el que ha tomado apuntes sale mucho mejor preparado que muchos abogados y el 90% de los subasteros. Eso sin ninguna duda. Al menos tenéis un preámbulo desde mi modesta opinión bastante bueno. 

Se puede decir que ha quedado un hilo guapo. Gracias a vosotros principalmente, ya que si yo predicara para las piedras, hace tiempo que hubiera dejado de escribir. 


Bueno, os confesaré que como tengo cosas que hacer, me he desfondado en el hilo. Es lo último que contesto por ahora. Me parece interesante el problema que expone y puede servir de utilidad. El Sr Zorri es de las personas que he visto más avispadas en estos temas y tiene olfato. Ojalá haga una buena y le vaya muy bien. Estoy convencido de que sí. 

Veamos el caso:




Zorri dijo:


> Hola secre , he ido a mirar la finca y tiene dos casas habitadas , una es un chalet
> Y otra mas vieja habitada , tanto la finca como las edificaciones estan sin registrar .
> Como puede ser que hacienda venda una finca y aparte una edificacion que esta incluida dentro de dicha finca?
> Si compro la finca y luego se vende la casa en subasta de quien es la casa?
> ...



Bien. Las fincas están dentro del terreno. *Ergo te quedas el terreno y las fincas. *

Ten en cuenta de que cuando Hacienda u otro organismo pide un Certificado de cargas al Registro para poner en subasta el inmueble, lo que hace hacienda y el juzgado la mayoría de veces es poner lo que pone en el Registro. 

Y si no hay casa, no la hay. En el Juzgado te encuentras más estos casos y *son verdaderas oportunidades que poca gente ve.* 

Hagamos algunas consideraciones con un ejemplo. 


Un juzgado. Sale un terreno por 18.000 euros. Ojo!, con una hipoteca delante de 70.000. 

Los terrenos en aquel sitio no valen más de 30.000


Nadie va a la subasta. Estamos el Abogado de Banco y yo solos. Compro en primera y el Director de Banco se me queda mirando con desdén y me dice: 

-Tú no tienes pinta de tener el dinero, seguro que vienes a través de otro

Le había jodido el negocio al abogado. ::

Pues bueno, resulta que encima del terreno había una casa, una gran casa de unos ingleses ya de cierta edad. Me acuerdo que me salió la señora y me dijo: Que sepas que has matado de disgusto a un inglés!!. No me dijo una persona, o un gran hombre. No, no, me dijo a un inglés, como si ser de la pérfida albión fuese más pecado. 

Hablé con ellos para hacer una hipoteca, pactarles un precio menor, pero no podían pagar, así que se marcharon. 

Cuando me dieron la posesión el alguacil que venía me pegó una bronca por hacer un mal giro en la carretera. Me miraba con desafío y parecía que le quitaban a él la casa. Encontramos una hormigonera en el chalet, le dije que si la quería para él y le cambió el semblante. A partir de entonces me empezó a hacer la pelota. 

Estaba la hormigonera y unos 500 antirrobos (como lo leéis). Los fui regalando, pero 15 años después, seguro que aún me quedan por el armario algunos. 

Bien centremos al tema. Si te quedas un terreno con unas casas sin declarar: *Declaración de obra nueva, Notario y Registro*. Si no paga IBI entonces necesitas unos papeles del Ayuntamiento, pero si la casa tiene unos años (creo que más de diez), no te pondrán ninguna pega. 


Sobre quedarte una casa con gente. No lo aconsejo. Tienes que pedir la posesión y el lanzamiento en el juzgado.

Se llama Lanzamiento porque antiguamente cuando desahuciaban a alguien le tiraban sus enseres por la ventana. Era así la cosa. 

Si te lo quedas, *es una Ley no escrita dar todas las facilidades al antiguo dueño y siempre pedir un precio menor de mercado*. Incluso si la vivienda vale la pena, darle un dinero para las llaves. Aunque están obligados a depositarlas en el juzgado raras veces lo hacen. Te ahorras el llevar un cerrajero, a veces la policía, y todo esto que hoy en día es un drama. 

Antes, es cierto que había mucho caradura que no pagaba porque eran morosos por Naturaleza, pero la coyuntura es distinta, y las sensibilidades también. 

Si fuera yo, no compraba una propiedad donde fuera la residencia de alguien, pero eso lo tenéis que decidir vosotros. 

Pues nada, muchas gracias por estar ahí. Ha sido un placer compartir estos momentos con Vosotros. Ojalá os sirva de algo, y si no, al menos os hayáis entretenido con el Tema. Me desenchufo por un tiempo. Perdón por las faltas y eso. 


¡¡Saludos a todos y Suerte!! :


----------



## vonguch (19 Ene 2013)

jooooder vengo yo y se va el OP!!:´(

Gran hilo! chapeau en serio!


----------



## rory (19 Ene 2013)

Pongo un caso interesante.


Importe de Tasación:
344.348,98 €
Cargas:
321.011,84 €
Descripción General del Bien:
FINCA 12957.- REGISTRO CI NCO/SANTANDER
Descripción Detallada:
URBANA: NUMERO SETENTA Y SIETE.- VIVIENDA SITUADA EN LA SEGUNDA PLANTA ALTA, ALA DERECHA SEGUN SE SUBE POR LAS ESCALERAS, TIPO A, FORMANDO PARTE DE UN CON--JUNTO INMOBILIARIO EN CUETO, SANTANDER, DENOMINADO "RESIDENCIAL LA PEREDA",BLOQUE 4, PORTAL SEÑALADO CON EL NUMERO 1 DE LA CALLE CLARA CAMPOAMOR, NUMERO 8 DE PROYECTO, CON UNA SUPERFICIE CONSTRUIDA APROXIMADA DE CIENTO TRECE METROS YCINCUENTA Y TRES DECIMETROS CUADRADOS Y UTIL DE OCHENTA Y CINCO METROS Y OCHO DECIMETROS CUADRADOS. SE DISTRIBUYE EN: PASILLO, SALON-COMEDOR, COCINA, TRES DORMITORIOS Y DOS BAÑOS. LINDA: FRENTE ENTRANDO O ESTE, VIVIENDA TIPO B DE SU MISMO PORTAL Y PLANTA, RELLANO DE ESCALERAS Y CAJA DE ASCENSOR; FONDO ENTRANDOU OESTE, VIVIENDA SITUADA EN LA SEGUNDA PLANTA ALTA A LA IZQUIERDA, TIPO A,DELPORTAL SEÑALADO CON EL NUMERO 3 DE LA CALLE CLARA CAMPOAMOR; DERECHA ENTRANDO O NORTE, E IZQUIERDA ENTRANDO O SUR, VUELO A TERRENO QUE ES ELEMENTO COMUN DELCONJUNTO INMOBILIARIO. SE LE ASIGNA UNA CUOTA DE PARTICIPACION EN RELACION CONEL TOTAL VALOR DEL INMUEBLE DEL QUE FORMA PARTE DE CINCO ENTEROS Y CUARENTA Y TRES CENTESIMAS DE OTRO ENTERO POR CIENTO. REFERENCIA CATASTRAL: 4040901VP3144A0077HI. CARGAS/SITUACIONES JURIDICAS: - HIPOTECA (INSCRIP. 3ª) A FAVOR DE LA CAIXA, EN GARANTIA DE UN CREDITO HASTA 325.000 EUROS EN CONCEPTO DE LIMITE DE CREDITO, HASTA 14.056,25 EUROS EN CON- CEPTO DE INTERESES REMUNERATORIOS, HASTA 71.418,75 EUROS EN CONCEPTO DE INTERESES DE DEMORA Y DE LA CANTIDAD DE 27.500 EUROS EN CONCEPTO DE COSTAS Y GASTOS,EN TOTAL 437.975,00 EUROS. CITADA ENTIDAD FINANCIERA INFORMA, EN SU ESCRITO DE FECHA 29 DE JUNIO DE 2011, QUE EL CAPITAL DISPUESTO PENDIENTE DE AMORTIZAR ES DE 321.011,84 EUROS. - COMUNIDAD DE PROPIETARIOS: SOLICITADA INFORMACION CON RESULTADO INFRUCTUOSO POR LO QUE SE HACE CONSTAR QUE "RESPECTO AL ESTADO DE DEUDAS CON LA COMUNIDAD DE PROPIETARIOS, QUE PUDIERAN EXISTIR DEL INMUEBLE, EL ADJUDICATARIO EXONERA EXPRESAMENTE A LA T.G.S.S., AL AMPARO DEL PUNTO E) DEL APARTADO 1) DEL ARTº 9 DE LA LEY 49/1960, DE 21 DE JULIO, SOBRE PROPIEDAD HORIZONTAL (BOE 23/07/1960)MODIFICADA POR LA LEY 8/1999, DE 6 DE ABRIL (BOE 08/04/99) DE LA OBLIGACION DEAPORTAR CERTIFICADO SOBRE EL ESTADO DE DEUDAS DE LA COMUNIDAD." (EL ADQUIRENTERESPONDERA DE LOS GASTOS DE LA COMUNIDAD DEL AÑO NATURAL INMEDIATAMENTE ANTE- RIOR Y DEL AÑO EN CURSO HASTA EL MOMENTO DE LA TRANSMISION DEL INMUEBLE). - AFECCION DURANTE EL PLAZO DE CINCO AÑOS, CONTADOS A PARTIR DEL 10/04/2007, -AL PAGO DE LIQUIDACIONES COMPLEMENTARIAS QUE PUDIERAN GIRARSE POR EL IMPUESTO DE TRANSMISIONES PATRIMONIALES Y A.J.D., SEGUN NOTA EXTENDIDA AL MARGEN DE LA INSCRIPCION 3ª DE ESTA FINCA. EL SERVICIO DE TRIBUTOS DE LA AGENCIA CANTABRA DE ADMON. TRIBUTARIA INFORMA, EN SU ESCRITO DE FECHA 22 DE JUNIO DE 2011, QUE POR ESE SERVICIO NO SE HA PRACTICADO LIQUIDACION COMPLEMENTARIA AL DIA DE LA FECHA. - AFECTA POR RAZON DE PROCEDENCIA, A LOS GASTOS DE URBANIZACION Y DEMAS GASTOSINHERENTES A LA UNIDAD DE ACTUACION, EL IMPORTE PROVISIONAL ASCIENDE A --- 640.932,03 EUROS. HAY QUE TENER EN CUENTA EL DERECHO DE USO ASIGNADO A LA ENTIDAD "ELECTRA DE --VIESGO" DE UNA PEQUEÑA CONSTRUCCION DESTINANDA A ALBERGAR LAS INSTALACIONES - ELECTRICAS DE UN CENTRO DE TRANSFORMACION.
Localización:
CL CLARA CAMPOAMOR 3 4 (39012) SANTANDER 

Subasta

Fecha:
17/01/2013 11:00
Lugar:
CL CALVO SOTELO 8 SANTANDER
Lote:
Número 3. Este bien constituye la totalidad del lote 
Tipo de enajenación:
23.337,14 €


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (19 Ene 2013)

Mi mas sincero agradecimiento al forero SECRETARIO, es usted un caballero. Aunque tambien ayudo a quien puedo soy mas reservado en esto de los foros, pero me he animado a aportar mi experiencia y ayudar a quien lo lea. Yo tuve mi contacto con las subastas en Sevilla en el 97, en el final de la crisis de la expo 92, no fue por iniciativa propia y con pocas balas, lo que a veces te atrofia el olfato pero con humildad fui aprendiendo. Estuve 3 años intensos y fructiferos, ya contare alguna anecdota.

Cuando descubri el hilo hice caso al Secretario y volvi esta vez solo a las adjudicaciones directas siguiendo sus indicaciones punto por punto.
Puso un ejemplo de un collar de oro y diamantes en Mallorca, puje por un poco mas de su valor en oro porque hay que pagar 21% de iva, estaba tasado en 24000 al final se adjudico en la 6 y ultima oportunidad en 4.500 euros, mas iva, esta administracion te comunica por escrito el importe, esto nos da una referencia por donde movernos.

Una finca rustica de olivos en Sevilla, tasada en mas del doble, la visite, pedi nota simple, hable con vecinos y con el oficial de hacienda que no me dijo por donde iban los tiros por mas que lo intente. Como no tenia cargas creo que a hacienda le cuesta mas aceptar ofertas bajas. Tasada en trescientos mil, valia 100, yo hubiese pujado por 45000 porque los olivos tenian poca cosecha y no esta el campo tampoco con liquidez, no me decidi a pujar pero me sirvio para engrasarme.

Hay mas pero sigo otro dia.


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (19 Ene 2013)

A.E.A.T. Enajenación mediante adjudicación directa

Home*>*Diccionario Juridico*>*Incidencias judiciales con las Administraciones Públicas*>*A.E.A.T*> Enajenación mediante adjudicación directa

DEFINICIÓN

Forma de enajenación conducente a la adjudicación directa de los bienes embargados del deudor que tendrá lugar,Cuando, después de realizados la subasta o el concurso, queden bienes sin adjudicarSi se trata de productos perecederos o existen otras razones de urgencia, justificadas en el expedienteEn otros casos en que no sea posible o no convenga promover concurrencia, por razones justificadas en el expediente.El órgano de Recaudación competente procederá, en el plazo de seis meses a realizar las gestiones conducentes a la adjudicación directa de los bienes en las mejores condiciones económicas, para lo que utilizará los medios que considere más ágiles y efectivos. Podrá acordarse la participación por vía telemática. Asimismo, el órgano de recaudación competente podrá exigir a los interesados un depósito en la cuantía que se estime adecuada.El precio mínimo de adjudicación será:Cuando los bienes hayan sido objeto de concurso o de subasta con una sola licitación, el tipo del concurso o la subasta.Cuando los bienes hayan sido objeto de subasta, con dos licitaciones, no existirá precio mínimo.Cuando los bienes no hayan sido objeto de concurso o subasta, se valorarán con referencia a precios de mercado y tratará de obtenerse, al menos, tres ofertas. Si las ofertas no alcanzan el valor señalado, podrán adjudicarse sin precio mínimo.

CONSECUENCIAS

Los bienes serán entregados al adjudicatario una vez haya sido hecho efectivo el importe concertado y se justifique el pago o la exención, en su caso, de los tributos que gravan la transmisión de los bienes, por tanto, se alzará el embargo de los bienes no enajenados.En caso de que el adjudicatario no satisfaga el precio de remate en el plazo establecido, se aplicará el importe del depósito que, en su caso, hubiera constituido a la cancelación de las deudas objeto del procedimiento, sin perjuicio de las responsabilidades en que pueda incurrir por los perjuicios que ocasione la falta de pago del precio de remate.Transcurrido el trámite de adjudicación directa, se adjudicará el bien o derecho a cualquier interesado que satisfaga el importe del tipo de la última subasta celebrada antes de que se acuerde la adjudicación de los bienes o derechos a la Hacienda pública.

REGULACIÓN LEGAL

Art. 150 del Real Decreto 1684/1990, de 20 de diciembre, por el que se aprueba el Reglamento General de Recaudación (derogada).Art. 107 del Real Decreto 939/2005, de 29 de julio, por el que se aprueba el Reglamento General de Recaudación (vigente).


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (19 Ene 2013)

Una vez que salen a adjudicacion directa tiene hacienda 6 meses, a veces lo intenta en 6 veces pero he visto que en el famoso piso de Madrid se saltan casi 4 meses, por que sera?


----------



## pabloiseguro (20 Ene 2013)

Más subastas http://www.seg-social.es/Internet_1/Lanzadera/index.htm?URL=5

Otra fuente de subastas son los Patronatos de Recaudación aunque es bastante coñazo hacer las correspondientes consultas.


----------



## Harald (20 Ene 2013)

Tengan cuidado con el elemento judeo-masónico del pabloiseguro este, yo no me fiaría ni un pelo.


----------



## ZEZAA (21 Ene 2013)

*Muy buen post*

Tras varios años (antes de mi registro) buscando la tan preciada INFORMACION en los foros de burbuja inmobiliaria y bolsa e inversiones, he decidido a animarme a participar. 

Por casualidad pude leer este post, y lo he visto página a página, como de un libro se tratara. Aprendí muchas cosas, y otras no las terminé de comprender.

Quiero pillar sitio, y seguir nutriéndome de todos ustedes. Una mención aparte de agradecimiento merece El Secretario. 

Un saludo.

PD: Eternamente agradecido a este foro.


----------



## hinka (21 Ene 2013)

Para consultar lo de las cargas.
¿Con la nota simple sirve o es necesario pedir el certificado de dominio y cargas?


----------



## Zorri (22 Ene 2013)

Las certificaciones registrales sirven de prueba frente a terceros en caso de disputas judiciales esto las diferencia de la nota simple, que es sencillamente un documento con carácter informativo pero que no da fe pública.


----------



## ZEZAA (22 Ene 2013)

Hola de nuevo, a ver, os expongo un caso práctico para que aprendamos.

Esta vivienda por ejemplo:

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=48776&idBien=0

Nº adjudicación directa:S2012R417600103701 
Presentación de ofertaselegacion Provincial AEAT Sevilla 
Fecha límite de presentación de ofertas:15-feb-2013 a las 23:59 
Precio mínimo de adjudicación:No hay precio mínimo de adjudicación 
Importe del depósito:5.933,66 € 



Inmueble 
Valoración: 129.415,50 € 
Cargas: 10.742,26 € 

Huelva 


Tipo de bien:Vivienda 
Título Jurídicoleno dominio 
Localización:CN/ TORRE DOÑANA, S/N 
21750 ALMONTE HUELVA 
Inscripción:Registro número 0 de ALMONTE 
Tomo: 1527 Libro: 413 
Folio: 71 Finca: 21946 Inscripción: 9 
Descripción: URBANA: 11. PISO O APARTAMENTO, TIPO A, SEÑALADO CON EL Nº 105, DEL EDIFICIO QUE FORMA PARTE DEL CONJUNTO DENOMINADO "TORRE DOÑANA", ENCLAVADO EN LA PARCELA DE TERRENO Nº 10, DEL SECTOR 0, EN LA URBANIZACIÓN PLAYA DE MATALASCAÑAS, TÉRMINO MUNICIPAL DE ALMONTE. 

Imágenes:5

A simple vista no veo nada anómalo en la descripción. Está situada en costa, segunda residencia para el verano es la tónica general en ese lugar.

Ya he visto, que hay que ver si existe físicamente, intentar saber si está habitada, y por último ir a registro a pedir una nota simple. (entiendo entonces, que la información que nos proporciona la Web de hacienda en cuanto a las cargas puede no coincidir con las que nos den en registro).

Supongamos, por ejemplo, que se oferta por 8000 (depósito 5933) y supongamos que ganemos.

Entonces se paga la diferencia entre lo ofertado y el depósito (2000 e aprox).

Mi duda en cuanto a la carga, que supongamos que sea la misma que me proporcione la nota simple. 10.000 euros aprox. He leído que se puede negociar con el banco, o imaginemos que fuera una cantidad superior, 500.000 euros como vuestro piso de Madrid. ¿en qué consiste negociar esa cuantía? ¿por qué el banco te la iba a bajar? Leí que siempre decir al notario que no se asume la carga ¿entonces como sería este paso?Imagino que estará la opción de asumir la carga y creo que ya estaría todo listo.
Pero si se decide no asumirla, ¿por qué el banco te la reduciría? ¿tendrías que hacer a tu nombre una hipoteca para asumir tu la carga? Aquí (y en otras partes) me pierdo.

GRACIAS por adelantado. :baba:


----------



## Don Pedro (22 Ene 2013)

ZEZAA dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, a ver, os expongo un caso práctico para que aprendamos.
> 
> Esta vivienda por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



A falta de opiniones más cualificadas, te comento lo que yo entiendo.

Tu te quedas con la vivienda, pero la vivienda "responde" de una serie de deudas que o bien las pagas o bien el acreedor puede reclamar y hacer que te embarguen dicha vivienda para pagarlas.

Si la deuda es con un banco y tu le dices que puedes responder de parte de la deuda, pero no de toda, el banco tiene que valorar si le resulta rentable reclamar la deuda judicialmente o conformarse con lo que tu le ofreces.

Por otra parte tienes que contar con lo que se deba de comunidad de vecinos y de IBI, que creo que no se refleja en la nota simple. En ambos casos se ha comentado que el que se queda con la vivienda tiene que pagar el año en curso y el anterior.

Saludos


----------



## Zorri (23 Ene 2013)

Hola Zezza el deposito se descuenta del importe de adjudicacion , como tu dices.
Ahora bien como no pongas mas de 8000 eur no te lo vas adjudicar ya que eso no es ni el 20% .


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (23 Ene 2013)

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Apartamento en subasta TORRE DOÑANA en Almonte 

Parece que ya hay alguien buscando el precio... no sé que tal resultará intentar buscarle el precio así.


----------



## Dudosillo (23 Ene 2013)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Apartamento en subasta TORRE DOÑANA en Almonte
> 
> Parece que ya hay alguien buscando el precio... no sé que tal resultará intentar buscarle el precio así.



En el anuncio, si le das a contactar aparece el teléfono, buscas ese numero en google y TA TA CHANNN : se dedica a las subastas.


----------



## scratch (23 Ene 2013)

Dudosillo dijo:


> En el anuncio, si le das a contactar aparece el teléfono, buscas ese numero en google y TA TA CHANNN : se dedica a las subastas.



Exacto!! 
La técnica es simple, el subastero pone el anuncio en páginas de venta de segunda mano, el interesado se pone en contacto, se le pide una cantidad de dinero a devolver si no es el adjudicatario, el subastero puja, pero siempre por debajo de lo que le ha pedido al "cliente".
Si el subastero sale adjudicatario ha obtenido un beneficio SIN HABER PUESTO UN DURO.
Si no sale adjudicatario no pasa nada, se devuelven las perras y andando (por cierto, mientras el subastero tiene la pasta, le puede sacar un rendimiento en un depósito cualquiera).
Hay variantes, no todos los clientes tendrán toda la pasta en cash para hacer frente a lo que pida el subastero.

EDITO: Es mucho mejor que el subastero no actúe en su propio nombre, sino en nombre del "cliente".


----------



## ZEZAA (23 Ene 2013)

Muy bien por vuestra parte :Aplauso:

Yo utilicé la web de milanuncios, para ver las ofertas y precios de la zona. Mi sorpresa fue la misma que explicáis, por lo que pensé en eso, que sería un subastero. Pero no imaginaba que funcionaran así, se me antoja muy "arriesgado" confiar tu dinero a un subastero. Me explico, indagando por milanuncios vi, que esta persona, o ese nick, tenía repartido diferentes anuncios por España con el mismo método, por lo que veo inviable esa confianza, al menos por mi parte.

Yo aún me lo tomo como caso práctico, aunque no dejo de reconocer que pudiera ser una buena opción. Es un sitio muy demadando por una capital relativamente grande como Sevilla. (así que si alguno os animáis, os ayudaría en cuanto pudiera).

Otra cuestión, en tema de garajes. He visto alguno interesante pero ya fuera de plazo. ¿hay forma de verlo por dentro a través de hacienda? porque en caso contrario veo difícil llegar a poder verlo. Y es de vital importancia. 

Un saludo!!


----------



## Tiogelito (23 Ene 2013)

Añado una pregunta al interesante (y en teoría menos arriesgado) tema de los garajes:

Si la idea no es vender el garaje, sino usarlo: ¿no parece a priori muy alto el riesgo de que el anterior propietario decida vengarse en el coche del nuevo propietario?


----------



## Eddyydde (23 Ene 2013)

Buenas:

Pues he hecho una postura en una adjudicación directa. Lo que realmente me interesaba era comprobar la operativa on-line y la verdad es que me ha sorprendido por sencilla e intuitiva.

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=50927

Adjunto el pantallazo del comprobante.

Me sorprende que siendo la fecha límite de presentación de ofertas el 21/01 no se vean las ofertas hasta como mínimo el 14/05 (entiendo eso al poder modificarse las ofertas hasta el 13/05). Es mucho tiempo ¿no?.

En principio el garaje en sí no me interesa demasiado, aunque si me lo dan por lo ofertado no le iba a hacer ascos :fiufiu:

Salu2


----------



## kader35 (23 Ene 2013)

Veo que vais poniendo en práctica las lecciones. :Aplauso: Yo lo único que he hecho ha sido pedir la nota simple sobre un chalet, que no ponía en Hacienda que tuviera hipoteca, y me he encontrado que sí tenía y bastante, además de estar alquilado por 15 años. Como puse más atrás, no importaba porque era buena renta para lo que pensaba ofrecer, pero ya con la hipoteca no me salen las cuentas y he abandonado la idea.

Desde luego, para entrar en este mundillo, creo que vendrían bien unos conocimientos básicos de Derecho, porque algunas cosas dan bastante miedo.


----------



## scratch (23 Ene 2013)

Eddyydde dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> Pues he hecho una postura en una adjudicación directa. Lo que realmente me interesaba era comprobar la operativa on-line y la verdad es que me ha sorprendido por sencilla e intuitiva.
> 
> ...



A lo que marco en negrita te respondo yo:
No es no se vean las ofertas hasta el 14/05, sino que tu oferta tiene validez hasta esa fecha, lo que quiere decir que si la subasta se queda desierta y vuelve a salir más adelante pero dentro de la validez de tu oferta, ésta sigue en vigor, aunque la puedes modificar.
Pego un extracto de la *"guía"* de la AEAT.

"La aplicación permite también presentar ofertas por INTERNET en el
procedimiento de adjudicación directa, cuando en la subasta ha resultado algún lote desierto. En este caso y accediendo al lote por el que se está interesado, *únicamente es necesario introducir el importe de la oferta que se presenta y la fecha de validez de la misma.* El plazo de presentación de ofertas será de un mes a contar desde el día de celebración de la subasta.
*Si no se presentan ofertas o si las presentadas no se consideran suficientes, la Mesa podrá acordar la apertura de un nuevo plazo mensual de presentación
hasta el límite de 6 meses.* *Si las ofertas presentadas durante el plazo mensual anterior tuvieran un plazo máximo de vigencia que al menos llegue hasta la nueva fecha límite de presentación de ofertas, mantendrán su vigencia, sin perjuicio de que puedan ser retiradas o mejoradas por su titular en cualquier momento previo a la conclusión del nuevo plazo de presentación.*"


----------



## Leño (23 Ene 2013)

kader35 dijo:


> Veo que vais poniendo en práctica las lecciones. :Aplauso: Yo lo único que he hecho ha sido pedir la nota simple sobre un chalet, que no ponía en Hacienda que tuviera hipoteca, y me he encontrado que sí tenía y bastante, además de estar *alquilado por 15 años*. Como puse más atrás, no importaba porque era buena renta para lo que pensaba ofrecer, pero ya con la hipoteca no me salen las cuentas y he abandonado la idea.
> 
> Desde luego, para entrar en este mundillo, creo que vendrían bien unos conocimientos básicos de Derecho, porque algunas cosas dan bastante miedo.



Lamento no encontrar el artículo de la ley ni el enlace, pero prometo seguir buscando. El caso es que leí que el adjudicatario, al convertirse en nuevo arrendador, puede extinguir unilateralmente el contrato de alquiler a los 5 años.

Edito, está aquí:
artículo 13.1 de la Ley de Arrendamientos Urbanos
Ley 29/1994, de 24 de noviembre, de Arrendamientos Urbanos


----------



## Zorri (23 Ene 2013)

Hola a todos , acabo de pedir una nota simple y es realmente una locura a ver si me podéis ayudar . 
subasta de hacienda , bien con cargas 84000 eur

nota simple : Cargas

Inscripcion 2ª ...... hipoteca caja rural 88000 eur
Inscripcion 4ª....... hipoteca caja rural 17300 eur
inscripcion 6ª ...... hipoteca cajamar 50000 eur

23/nov/2009 ... Anotacion preventiva de embargo letra A Seguridad social 4800eur 

4/ dic /2009 .... " " " " letra B Hacienda 30358,47 eur

1/jun/2010 ...... " " " " letra C B.Santander 93955,83 eur

9/jun/2010....... " " " " letra D actualizacion de la anotacion A , seguridad social 28696 eur

24/jun/2010...... " " " " letra E fontaneria y calefaccion 8215e

Ahora aqui mis preguntas.
1- ¿Por que hacienda solo pone 84000 eur de cargas?
2-Las hipotecas son cargas preferentes , estas despues de salir la subasta de hacienda gravarian sobre el bien , pero estan todas ellas vigentes ? 
3-Las cargas posteriores a la de hacienda despues de la subasta quedarian extintas?


----------



## Kennedy (24 Ene 2013)

Eddyydde dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> Pues he hecho una postura en una adjudicación directa. Lo que realmente me interesaba era comprobar la operativa on-line y la verdad es que me ha sorprendido por sencilla e intuitiva.
> 
> ...




En el último paso de la operativa online (adjudicación directa) me pide un "NRC", y cuando pone algo así como "pidiendo autorización a la entidad bancaria" se me queda esperando horas y horas...
¿Es que tengo que notificar antes a mi banco que Hacienda va a hacer un cargo en mi cuenta?
¿Cómo has conseguido solventar el tema del NRC?
Gracias.

Edito:
* Solicitud de contitucion de depositos a traves de la AEAT
** ( https://www1.agenciatributaria.gob.es/pymes1/padeposf.html?mov=01&mod=960 )
*
** Espere, Por favor
** Conectando con la Entidad Financiera (ahi se queda)


----------



## scratch (24 Ene 2013)

Zorri dijo:


> Hola a todos , acabo de pedir una nota simple y es realmente una locura a ver si me podéis ayudar .
> subasta de hacienda , bien con cargas 84000 eur
> 
> nota simple : Cargas
> ...



LA VIRGEN!!!! :8:

1.- Ni puñetera idea, sin todos los datos de la Nota es un poco complicado saberlo, y aun así no te garantizo nada.
2.- Tendrías que preguntar en las respectivas cajas si están vigentes o no. Si están canceladas pendientes de cancelación registral o qué.
3.- Si, las cargas posteriores a la que origina la subasta quedan extintas, peeeeero, esa anotación con letra D que actualiza la letra anotación con letra A, que es anterior al embargo de Hacienda no se si queda extinta.

A ver si aparece alguien que sepa más y arrojamos luz al asunto.


----------



## scratch (24 Ene 2013)

ZEZAA dijo:


> Muy bien por vuestra parte :Aplauso:
> 
> Yo utilicé la web de milanuncios, para ver las ofertas y precios de la zona. Mi sorpresa fue la misma que explicáis, por lo que pensé en eso, que sería un subastero. Pero no imaginaba que funcionaran así, se me antoja muy "arriesgado" confiar tu dinero a un subastero. Me explico, indagando por milanuncios vi, que esta persona, o ese nick, tenía repartido diferentes anuncios por España con el mismo método, por lo que veo inviable esa confianza, al menos por mi parte.
> 
> ...



Hombre, yo creo que tratándose de un garaje no deberías tener excesivas dificultades en "colarte" en el mismo para echar un vistazo.


----------



## Kennedy (24 Ene 2013)

ZEZAA dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, a ver, os expongo un caso práctico para que aprendamos.
> 
> Esta vivienda por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Por lo que he ido leyendo del D. Secretario (infinitas gracias), entiendo que si Hacienda saca a subasta un piso (por ejemplo) es porque el propietario tiene impagos a Hacienda. Si el propietario tiene dificultades para pagar a Hacienda, seguro que tampoco puede hacer frente a los pagos de la hipoteca.
El banco seguramente no ha ejecutado antes la hipoteca porque no le interesa que pase a morosos y tener que provisionar.

Bueno. Supongamos que ganas la subasta en Hacienda. Entonces el banco se va a encontrar que el antiguo propietario, que ya antes no podía pagar, ahora ni siquiera puede responder con su antiguo piso de su deuda con el banco. Porque ahora el piso es tuyo.

El marrón es tremendo para el banco porque su garantía de cobro, el piso que Hacienda ha subastado y que tú de has adjudicado, ha perdido gran parte de su valor como garantía. Como nuevo propietario de un piso desocupado (habitados no interesan) podrías, por ejemplo, alquilarlo 100 leuros/mes a 20 años... Si el banco ejecutara la hipoteca, ¿quién iba a pujar por un piso alquilado a largo plazo por un precio tan bajo? Nadie!

Entiendo que si el bien es de mucho valor (500.000 leuros o más), el banco va a sentarse a negociar contigo una quita *si encuentras un comprador solvente* para el piso que acabas de adquirir: preferirá tener una nueva hipoteca de menor importe pero cobrable, que tener que provisionar un montón de pasta en el Banco de España por la antigua hipoteca, de mayor importe pero incobrable.

En decir, el banco negociará una quita porque le estás arreglando, en el fondo, un marrón.

Si, además, estamos en época de boom, pues el tiempo corre a tu favor porque cada trimestre que pase el piso vale más: más compradores encontrarás y más pasta sacarás cuando lo vendas.

Espero haber conseguido explicarme.


----------



## ZEZAA (24 Ene 2013)

Kennedy dijo:


> En el último paso de la operativa online (adjudicación directa) me pide un "NRC", y cuando pone algo así como "pidiendo autorización a la entidad bancaria" se me queda esperando horas y horas...
> ¿Es que tengo que notificar antes a mi banco que Hacienda va a hacer un cargo en mi cuenta?
> ¿Cómo has conseguido solventar el tema del NRC?
> Gracias.



Según la Web de Agencia tributaria:

"*Si la entidad autoriza la operación, devolverá el NRC que figura en el justificante de la constitución del depósito. A partir de ese momento ya puede ser aportado por su titular*."

Ahora bien, que alguien que lo haya realizado, nos cuente la experiencia.

Igual, como dices, hay que dar orden al banco.


----------



## ZEZAA (24 Ene 2013)

Kennedy dijo:


> Por lo que he ido leyendo del D. Secretario (infinitas gracias), entiendo que si Hacienda saca a subasta un piso (por ejemplo) es porque el propietario tiene impagos a Hacienda. Si el propietario tiene dificultades para pagar a Hacienda, seguro que tampoco puede hacer frente a los pagos de la hipoteca.
> El banco seguramente no ha ejecutado antes la hipoteca porque no le interesa que pase a morosos y tener que provisionar.
> 
> Bueno. Supongamos que ganas la subasta en Hacienda. Entonces el banco se va a encontrar que el antiguo propietario, que ya antes no podía pagar, ahora ni siquiera puede responder con su antiguo piso de su deuda con el banco. Porque ahora el piso es tuyo.
> ...



Los has conseguido muy bien :Aplauso:


----------



## Eddyydde (24 Ene 2013)

Kennedy dijo:


> En el último paso de la operativa online (adjudicación directa) me pide un "NRC", y cuando pone algo así como "pidiendo autorización a la entidad bancaria" se me queda esperando horas y horas...
> ¿Es que tengo que notificar antes a mi banco que Hacienda va a hacer un cargo en mi cuenta?
> ¿Cómo has conseguido solventar el tema del NRC?
> Gracias.
> ...



Buenas:

Yo constituí el depósito a la primera y sin problemas. Si has comprobado lo siguiente (que seguro que sí):

- Que la entidad sea de las que te aparecen en la pantalla como colaboradoras.

- Que haya en la cuenta saldo suficiente para cubrir el deposito.

Quizás deberías probar con otro navegador, yo uso indistintamente Chrome y/o Internet Explorer.

Salu2


----------



## Eddyydde (24 Ene 2013)

scratch dijo:


> A lo que marco en negrita te respondo yo:
> No es no se vean las ofertas hasta el 14/05, sino que tu oferta tiene validez hasta esa fecha, lo que quiere decir que si la subasta se queda desierta y vuelve a salir más adelante pero dentro de la validez de tu oferta, ésta sigue en vigor, aunque la puedes modificar.
> Pego un extracto de la *"guía"* de la AEAT.
> [/B]"



Buenas:

¿Como puedo saber entonces en día en que se estudian las ofertas y se decide si son o no suficientemente altas?

Salu2


----------



## Kennedy (24 Ene 2013)

Eddyydde dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> Yo constituí el depósito a la primera y sin problemas. Si has comprobado lo siguiente (que seguro que sí):
> 
> ...



Hola.
La entidad colaboradora es Bankinter, la cual aparece en la pantalla.
En la cuenta hay saldo suficiente.
Pero mi navegador es Firefox. Probare con IE o chrome. Gracias!


----------



## scratch (24 Ene 2013)

Eddyydde dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> ¿Como puedo saber entonces en día en que se estudian las ofertas y se decide si son o no suficientemente altas?
> 
> Salu2



No lo puedes saber con exactitud, ocurre más o menos a los 10 días de finalizar el período de ofertas. De todas maneras aparece el resultado (adjudicado, suspendido, insuficiencia de ofertas, etc) en "Mi galería" en la página de la AEAT donde has hecho la oferta.


----------



## Eddyydde (24 Ene 2013)

scratch dijo:


> No lo puedes saber con exactitud, ocurre más o menos a los 10 días de finalizar el período de ofertas. De todas maneras aparece el resultado (adjudicado, suspendido, insuficiencia de ofertas, etc) en "Mi galería" en la página de la AEAT donde has hecho la oferta.



OK, estaré atento entonces. De todas formas puse mi correo y mi movil como datos de contacto.

A ver si entre todos vamos aprendiendo como funciona esto en la práctica.

Gracias.


----------



## plakaplaka (24 Ene 2013)

Vaya puñado de despropósitos.... 
Antes de rellenar el hilo de opiniones infundadas, sería bueno que la gente aclarase si sabe de lo que habla o suelta lo primero que se le pasa por la cabeza, porque no es lo mismo atender a los consejos de un experto que a cosas como estas...



Kennedy dijo:


> Por lo que he ido leyendo del D. Secretario (infinitas gracias), entiendo que si Hacienda saca a subasta un piso (por ejemplo) es porque el propietario tiene impagos a Hacienda. Si el propietario tiene dificultades para pagar a Hacienda, seguro que tampoco puede hacer frente a los pagos de la hipoteca.



Suposición que ni tiene por qué ser correcta, ni tiene especial trascendencia. Habrá que atender a la certificación de cargas para ver a cuánto asciende la deuda hipotecaria, que es lo que realmente importa, pues logicamente el hipotecado va a dejar de pagar cuando piedra la propiedad.



> Bueno. Supongamos que ganas la subasta en Hacienda. Entonces el banco se va a encontrar que el antiguo propietario, que ya antes no podía pagar, ahora ni siquiera puede responder con su antiguo piso de su deuda con el banco. Porque ahora el piso es tuyo.
> El marrón es tremendo para el banco porque su garantía de cobro, el piso que Hacienda ha subastado y que tú de has adjudicado, ha perdido gran parte de su valor como garantía.



OMFG :8: ¡Sobre el piso recae una hipoteca anterior! El banco puede ejecutar esa gareantía si hay impago del préstamo.




> Como nuevo propietario de un piso desocupado (habitados no interesan)



No interesan... o sí. Depende.



> podrías, por ejemplo, alquilarlo 100 leuros/mes a 20 años... Si el banco ejecutara la hipoteca, ¿quién iba a pujar por un piso alquilado a largo plazo por un precio tan bajo? Nadie!



Continuamos para bingo.... Leete la LAU. El máximo que se puede obligar a soportar de ese contrato de alquiler al nuevo propietario es hasta que cumpla 5 años de duración el arrendamiento. Y es factible (y probable) conseguir anular el contrato por simulación (más fácil será cuanto más descabellado sea).



> Espero haber conseguido explicarme.



:rolleye:


----------



## Kennedy (24 Ene 2013)

plakaplaka dijo:


> Vaya puñado de despropósitos....
> Antes de rellenar el hilo de opiniones infundadas, sería bueno que la gente aclarase si sabe de lo que habla o suelta lo primero que se le pasa por la cabeza, porque no es lo mismo atender a los consejos de un experto que a cosas como estas...
> 
> 
> ...




El único que considero un experto en este hilo es a El Secretario, quien, además de ser el creador del hilo, ha demostrado con creces ser un experto en el tema subastas. Tú, plakaplaka, no se quién eres, ni recuerdo un solo mensaje tuyo que valga la pena en este hilo.

Yo soy un novato en el mundo subastero. Sólo he dado mi opinión en este hilo tras leerlo completamente dos veces (una online y la otra impreso y subrayando). Quizá debiese haberme presentado en el hilo como novato en el tema. Cierto.

Sin embargo, no creo que intentar aclarar con un ejemplo el tema de las quitas (basándome en lo que he ido aprendiendo de Secretario, que no de ti, plakaplaka), merezca una respuesta tan llena de descalificaciones.

Este es un hilo para que aprendamos todos. 

Buenos días.


----------



## hinka (24 Ene 2013)

Kennedy dijo:


> En el último paso de la operativa online (adjudicación directa) me pide un "NRC", y cuando pone algo así como "pidiendo autorización a la entidad bancaria" se me queda esperando horas y horas...
> ¿Es que tengo que notificar antes a mi banco que Hacienda va a hacer un cargo en mi cuenta?
> ¿Cómo has conseguido solventar el tema del NRC?
> Gracias.
> ...



Creo que es lo normal a mi me paso lo mismo.
Y pruebas varios dias, hasta que un dia por vete tu a saber el motivo, Bingo!!! se conecta.


----------



## ZEZAA (24 Ene 2013)

Kennedy dijo:


> El único que considero un experto en este hilo es a El Secretario, quien, además de ser el creador del hilo, ha demostrado con creces ser un experto en el tema subastas. Tú, plakaplaka, no se quién eres, ni recuerdo un solo mensaje tuyo que valga la pena en este hilo.
> 
> Yo soy un novato en el mundo subastero. Sólo he dado mi opinión en este hilo tras leerlo completamente dos veces (una online y la otra impreso y subrayando). Quizá debiese haberme presentado en el hilo como novato en el tema. Cierto.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Suponiendo que fuera un disparate, para mí, novato también, el hecho de que de forma altruista alguien se preste a dar su opinión con sus mejores intenciones se agradece.

El hilo ha llegado tan lejos por las inquitetudes de muchos foreros, y ahí radica su éxito.


----------



## Zorri (25 Ene 2013)

scratch dijo:


> LA VIRGEN!!!! :8:
> 
> 1.- Ni puñetera idea, sin todos los datos de la Nota es un poco complicado saberlo, y aun así no te garantizo nada.
> 2.- Tendrías que preguntar en las respectivas cajas si están vigentes o no. Si están canceladas pendientes de cancelación registral o qué.
> ...



Bueno despues de hacer las oportunas comprobaciones llegue a este resultado
( gracias a Tristan ) . 
1-Las cargas posteriores a la subasta de hacienda quedan canceladas registralmente tras la subasta
2-Hay que hacerse cargo de las cargas anteriores a la de hacienda
3-La carga que muestra Hacienda es la sumade las deudas vivas de dichas hipotecas.

Ahora bien si te quedas con el bien puede que ejecuten cualquiera de las 3 hipotecas , si lo hicieran por la primera las otras quedarian canceladas y si lo hace la ultima y queda sobrante se retendria para los acreedores posteriores.


----------



## hinka (25 Ene 2013)

Zorri dijo:


> Bueno despues de hacer las oportunas comprobaciones llegue a este resultado
> ( gracias a Tristan ) .
> 1-Las cargas posteriores a la subasta de hacienda quedan canceladas registralmente tras la subasta
> 2-Hay que hacerse cargo de las cargas anteriores a la de hacienda
> ...



Si pero en tu caso. 
Al pedir la nota simple. Esta que trae.
1-La deuda total.
2-O lo que falta por pagar.
Entiendo que es lo primero.

Y la segunda duda. Como sabes en tu nota simple que es lo que queda delante o detras.
Porque por lo que pones La letra B es la de hacienda por lo que todo quedaria detras, menos los 4800 (letra A) de la seguridad social que seria los unicos que quedan pendientes.
No los 84000 que dice Hacienda que hay de cargas.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (25 Ene 2013)

hinka dijo:


> Si pero en tu caso.
> Al pedir la nota simple. Esta que trae.
> 1-La deuda total.
> 2-O lo que falta por pagar.
> ...



No sé si no lo termino de entender bien pero, segun lo veo, todas serían anteriores no?... con lo que las cantidades podrían encajar perfectamente.


----------



## Zorri (26 Ene 2013)

Inscripcion 2ª ...... hipoteca caja rural 88000 eur
Inscripcion 4ª....... hipoteca caja rural 17300 eur
inscripcion 6ª ...... hipoteca cajamar 50000 eur

23/nov/2009 ... Anotacion preventiva de embargo letra A Seguridad social 4800eur 

4/ dic /2009 .... " " " " letra B Hacienda 30358,47 eur

1/jun/2010 ...... " " " " letra C B.Santander 93955,83 eur

9/jun/2010....... " " " " letra D actualizacion de la anotacion A , seguridad social 28696 eur

24/jun/2010...... " " " " letra E fontaneria y calefaccion 8210 embargo de 

La anotacion de embargo de hacienda es del dia 4/dic/2009 todas las anotaciones siguientes son posteriores en fecha salvo la de la seguridad social que es anterior a la de hacienda .
La nota simple no te da el valor que queda de pagar de las hipotecas , en este caso , solo pone el valor cuando se formaliza la hipoteca . 
Si el banco hubieran ejecutado la hipoteca apareceria una anotacion en la nota simple con lo que se debe.


----------



## hinka (26 Ene 2013)

Zorri dijo:


> Inscripcion 2ª ...... hipoteca caja rural 88000 eur
> Inscripcion 4ª....... hipoteca caja rural 17300 eur
> inscripcion 6ª ...... hipoteca cajamar 50000 eur
> 
> ...



Creo que ya se a que se refiere Reilly-Minkoff, Zorri es que la fecha de hacienda pones que es de dic del 2010 no sera dic del 2009.

Pero yo aun sigo sin entender la nota simple. Que es lo que realmente se debe.


----------



## Zorri (26 Ene 2013)

Hinka tienes razon me confundi en el año del embargo de hacienda que es 2009 , ahora ya cuadran las cosas jjj


----------



## Kennedy (26 Ene 2013)

hinka dijo:


> Creo que es lo normal a mi me paso lo mismo.
> Y pruebas varios dias, hasta que un dia por vete tu a saber el motivo, Bingo!!! se conecta.




Tras cuatro dias de intentos, he cambiado de Firefox a Internet Explorer y me ha funcionado!
Gracias Hinka por tu aportación!


----------



## ZEZAA (26 Ene 2013)

Buenas noches, sigo con mi estudio particular.

Os expongo una duda.

Garaje, no hay cargas anteriores.

Pido nota simple y sale un embargo con hacienda de por ejemplo 20.000 euros.

Si hubiera cargas posteriores (entiendo que es como si no existieran).

Supongamos que valora AEAT el garaje en 12.000 euros.

¿qué ocurre? ¿que debería hacer la mesa ante la postura máxima que imaginemos sea 6000?

Si nos lo llevaramos por 6000 ¿la diferencia con los 20.000 las pierde AEAT si esta persona no tuviera más bienes?


----------



## scratch (28 Ene 2013)

ZEZAA dijo:


> Buenas noches, sigo con mi estudio particular.
> 
> Os expongo una duda.
> 
> ...



¿Alguna vez has visto a Hacienda pública soltar su presa cuando la tiene trincada?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Ene 2013)

Un conocido me ha pasado la web de un portal donde salen detalladas todas las subastas que hay por España...a ver que os parece...

subastaFACIL, subasta publica, subasta judicial, subastas de viviendas pisos casas y apartamentos, embargos


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Ene 2013)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Un conocido me ha pasado la web de un portal donde salen detalladas todas las subastas que hay por España...a ver que os parece...
> 
> subastaFACIL, subasta publica, subasta judicial, subastas de viviendas pisos casas y apartamentos, embargos




¿ Y por casualidad tu amigo no sera el que cobra por registrarse en esa pagina ?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Ene 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Y por casualidad tu amigo no sera el que cobra por registrarse en esa pagina ?



A ver el me paso esta web, despúes de verlo en una sección de Rankia, dedicada a las Subastas...Yo la he mirado un poco por encima y no cobran nada, creo...8:...incluso puedes dar tu Mail y Movil y te informan de cuando se va a producir la siguiente subasta por tu zona...


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (30 Ene 2013)

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob..../subastaBienes.faces?idLiclote=51750&idBien=0
1-RELOJ CABALLERO PIAGET ORO.2-COLLAR PERLAS CULTIVADAS (123 PERLAS) Y BROCHEORO BLANCO CON 5 DIAMANTES.3-ANILLO ORO CON BRILLANTE.4-DOS MONEDAS ORO. 5-CADENA ORO.6-PULSERA ORO CON TRES MONEDAS ORO.7-PULSERA ORO.8-GEMELOS Y ALFILER CORBATA ORO.9-BROCHE ORO CON MONEDA ORO.10-PLUMA Y BOLíGRAFO ORO. 11- 7 ENCENDEDORES (DUPONT,CARTIER,DUNHILL,ETC.).


Esta me parece guapa de jugar a echar cálculos, las monedas, por ejemplo, aunque no sea entendido se identifican más o menos bien y buscando por la red te haces una idea de lo que puedn valer. Lo mismo para el reloj.


----------



## Edez (30 Ene 2013)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob..../subastaBienes.faces?idLiclote=51750&idBien=0
> 1-RELOJ CABALLERO PIAGET ORO.2-COLLAR PERLAS CULTIVADAS (123 PERLAS) Y BROCHEORO BLANCO CON 5 DIAMANTES.3-ANILLO ORO CON BRILLANTE.4-DOS MONEDAS ORO. 5-CADENA ORO.6-PULSERA ORO CON TRES MONEDAS ORO.7-PULSERA ORO.8-GEMELOS Y ALFILER CORBATA ORO.9-BROCHE ORO CON MONEDA ORO.10-PLUMA Y BOLíGRAFO ORO. 11- 7 ENCENDEDORES (DUPONT,CARTIER,DUNHILL,ETC.).
> 
> 
> Esta me parece guapa de jugar a echar cálculos, las monedas, por ejemplo, aunque no sea entendido se identifican más o menos bien y buscando por la red te haces una idea de lo que puedn valer. Lo mismo para el reloj.



Por esta habran hostias, si algo tengo claro desde que sigo este hilo esque las joyas nunca quedan DESIERTO 
PD: gran y altruista hilo Sr. Secretario


----------



## Ponent09 (3 Feb 2013)

A ver quien me puede echar una mano con esta nota simple, en la subasta ponía que no había cargas y en la nota simple lo siguiente:

RELACIÓN DE CARGAS


OTRAS CARGAS


Por razón de procedencia de la finca 937 de Sant Pol de Mar: Mediante escritura autorizada por el Notario de Barcelona, Don Alberto Campos Porrata, el día 8 de mayo de 1.959, al folio 228, del tomo 220 del archivo, libro 10 de Sant Pol de Mar, que motivó la inscripción 1ª de fecha 12 de noviembre de 1.960, se Pactó que el comprador o la persona que le sustituya se comprometen y obligan a no destinar a usos industriales el terreno ni las edificaciones que en su día pudiera construir.


OTRAS CARGAS


Por razón de procedencia de la finca 937- de Sant Pol de Mar. Mediante escritura autorizada por el Notario de Barcelona Don Josep Maria Valls Xufré el día doce de febrero de dos mil dos, inscrita en el Registro con fecha veintidós de julio de dos mil dos, según la inscripción 13ª al folio 63 del tomo 1979 del archivo, libro 133 de Sant Pol de Mar, se constituyó la siguiente Servidumbre Recíproca de Paso para Personas y Vehículos sobre la finca de este número, como predio sirviente y las fincas 6938 y 6939, como predios dominantes. Contenido: paso para personas y vehículos, el ámbito superficial del cual es una porción de terreno sobre el que se halla construido el total edificio, porción, ésta sobre la que se constituye la servidumbre, que está libre de edificación. La parte de terreno sobre la que se constituye la referida servidumbre consta totalmente delimitada y acotada en el plano que las partes entregan. Dicha servidumbre se constituye para que, a través de esta finca, puedan acceder personas y vehículos desde la carretera Nacional II a las parcelas veintiuno y veintitres -registrales 6938 y 6939- y desde dichas parcelas veintiuno y veintitres a la Carretera Nacional II, dado que la finca de este número, posee derecho de paso desde la nacional II y hacia ésta. La descrita servidumbre se constituye por mientras desde la carretera Nacional II se pueda acceder a esta finca, de manera que si en algún momento dicho acceso se perdiera, se procederá a cancelar la servidumbre constituida a instancia de cualquiera de las partes o propietarios de los predios.


ANOTACIÓN


Anotación preventiva de embargo tomada sobre esta finca a favor de AGENCIA ESTATAL DE ADMINISTRACION TRIBUTARIA, en virtud de diversas providencias, siendo la última de ellas de fecha veinticuatro de abril de dos mil seis, en reclamación de CUATROCIENTOS NOVENTA Y TRES MIL DOSCIENTOS OCHENTA Y NUEVE EUROS Y VEINTIOCHO CÉNTIMOS DE EURO de principal, de CUARENTA Y NUEVE MIL SETECIENTOS CUARENTA Y TRES EUROS Y NOVENTA Y CUATRO CÉNTIMOS DE EURO de intereses, DIEZ MIL OCHOCIENTOS SESENTA EUROS Y SESENTA Y SEIS CÉNTIMOS DE EURO de costas, que hace un total de *QUINIENTOS CINCUENTA Y TRS MIL OCHOCIENTOS NOVENTA Y TRES EUROS OCHENTA Y OCHO CENTIMOS DE EURO, en virtud de mandamiento de fecha veinticinco de septiembre de dos mil siete, expedido por la Unidad de Recaudación de la Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria en Barcelona, que motivó la anotación letra B, de fecha once de octubre de dos mil siete* al folio 36 del tomo 2030 del archivo, libro 137 de Sant Pol de Mar, PRORROGADA con fecha 28 de junio de 2011 por la letra D, en virtut de providencia y mandamiento de fecha 20 de junio de 2011.


CON NOTA A SU MARGEN DE HABERSE EXPEDIDO CERTIFICACIÓN. 


ANOTACIÓN


Anotación preventiva de embargo tomada sobre esta finca a favor de ELENA MORENO NOGUE, *en virtud de providencia de fecha cuatro de junio de dos mil ocho en reclamación de veintinueve mil quinientos veintidós euros de principal; ocho mil ochocientos cincuenta y seis euros de intereses y costas, en virtud de mandamiento de fecha cuatro de junio de dos mil ocho *expedido por el Juzgado de Primera Instancia Número 3 de Arenys de Mar, en relación al procedimiento de Ejecución de títulos judiciales 706/2007 Sección, que motivó la anotación letra C, de fecha cuatro de septiembre de dos mil ocho, al folio 36, tomo 2030 del archivo, libro 137 de Sant Pol de Mar. 



AFECCIÓN


*AUTOLIQUIDACIÓN. Autoliquidado el impuesto por 191,89 euros, quedando afecta esta finca durante 5 años a la liquidación definitiva, según resulta de nota de fecha cuatro de septiembre de dos mil ocho*, al margen de la anotación C, al folio 36 del tomo 2030 del archivo, libro 137 de Sant Pol de Mar.


----------



## Don Pedro (3 Feb 2013)

A mi entender la única anotación que aparece es la que origina que se subaste, por lo que no afectaría al que se la quedara, a ver que dicen los foreros más entendidos.

Yo me daría una vuelta a ver de que forma afecta la servidumbre de paso.


----------



## Ponent09 (3 Feb 2013)

Don Pedro dijo:


> A mi entender la única anotación que aparece es la que origina que se subaste, por lo que no afectaría al que se la quedara, a ver que dicen los foreros más entendidos.
> 
> Yo me daría una vuelta a ver de que forma afecta la servidumbre de paso.



Perdona mi torpeza, ¿pero qué anotación origina que se subaste?


----------



## Don Pedro (3 Feb 2013)

Ups, me he colado, lo he leido con el móvil y no había visto la última anotación. En este caso el embargo de hacienda es anterior al otro del 2008 y este último desaparecería, pero pone que el de hacienda se actualiza en 2011, luego creo que la carga del 2008 pasaría a ser anterior y habría que pagarla.

Además ya se ha iniciado el proceso de embargo de la deuda del 2008 por parte del juzgado, por lo que podría darse el caso de que hacienda se lo adjudicase a un postor y el juzgado a otro, un follón.

A ver si el Sr. Secretario o alguien con mas conocimientos nos aclara el tema ya que considero que el saber interpretar el contenido de las notas simples es fundamental para evitar disgustos.


----------



## temis2011 (3 Feb 2013)

Pues si que nos lo aclare alguien, porque parece que la letra A no sale por ningún sitio...¿será la servidumbre?? 

la letra B... ahora pasa a ser la D, con lo que tiene pinta de que a saber con certeza quién es el propietario de la A, es la C la que insta la subasta y si no hay carga hipotecaria parece un pelotazo.


----------



## Ponent09 (3 Feb 2013)

temis2011 dijo:


> Pues si que nos lo aclare alguien, porque parece que la letra A no sale por ningún sitio...¿será la servidumbre??
> 
> la letra B... ahora pasa a ser la D, con lo que tiene pinta de que a saber con certeza quién es el propietario de la A, es la C la que insta la subasta y si no hay carga hipotecaria parece un pelotazo.



La hipoteca no es sobre esta finca, así que no me preocupa. La finca no tiene hipoteca.
El tema es que la carga C, si no me equivoco es deuda de comunidad (se han hecho varias reformas en la finca), y esto si que me preocupa porque si ejecuta la subasta la hipoteca como carga B y la C se elimina, como propietario a mi me exigirán año en curso y anterior de la comunidad, y me veo que van a poner importe de reformas dentro de ese año.

Es decir, a mi lo que me interesa es que ejecute la C, con la adjudicación se pague la deuda de comunidad, y la hipoteca me da igual porque no es de esta finca.


----------



## temis2011 (3 Feb 2013)

Ponent09 dijo:


> La hipoteca no es sobre esta finca, así que no me preocupa. La finca no tiene hipoteca.
> El tema es que la carga C, si no me equivoco es deuda de comunidad (se han hecho varias reformas en la finca), y esto si que me preocupa porque si ejecuta la subasta la hipoteca como carga B y la C se elimina, como propietario a mi me exigirán año en curso y anterior de la comunidad, y me veo que van a poner importe de reformas dentro de ese año.
> 
> Es decir, a mi lo que me interesa es que ejecute la C, con la adjudicación se pague la deuda de comunidad, y la hipoteca me da igual porque no es de esta finca.



no me entero de nada... entonces lo que has posteado no es del auto de ejecución... que es de una nota simple?? 

no dices que no tiene hipoteca?? ¿quién tiene la letra A?


----------



## Ponent09 (3 Feb 2013)

En el anuncio de hacienda pone que no tiene cargas.

Lo que he puesto es de la nota simple. La letra A como han dicho anteriormente podría ser la servidumbre ya que aparece como carga.


----------



## temis2011 (3 Feb 2013)

Ponent09 dijo:


> En el anuncio de hacienda pone que no tiene cargas.
> 
> Lo que he puesto es de la nota simple. La letra A como han dicho anteriormente podría ser la servidumbre ya que aparece como carga.



Lo de la letra A lo he dicho yo... pero lo he chutado, en la nota simple tiene que aparecer claramente quién es la A.... y aquí ya me pierdo pero tiene toda la pinta de que la letra C tiene que mover ficha rápidamente ya que la carga de hacienda ahora está marcada como la D por lo que iría por detrás... no sé si esto entra en el terreno de las tercerías...

A ver si viene el Secre y te lo aclara... suerte


----------



## El Secretario (3 Feb 2013)

Don Pedro dijo:


> Ups, me he colado, lo he leido con el móvil y no había visto la última anotación. En este caso el embargo de hacienda es anterior al otro del 2008 y este último desaparecería, pero pone que el de hacienda se actualiza en 2011, luego creo que la carga del 2008 pasaría a ser anterior y habría que pagarla.
> 
> Además ya se ha iniciado el proceso de embargo de la deuda del 2008 por parte del juzgado, por lo que podría darse el caso de que hacienda se lo adjudicase a un postor y el juzgado a otro, un follón.
> 
> A ver si el Sr. Secretario o alguien con mas conocimientos nos aclara el tema ya que considero que el saber interpretar el contenido de las notas simples es fundamental para evitar disgustos.





temis2011 dijo:


> Lo de la letra A lo he dicho yo... pero lo he chutado, en la nota simple tiene que aparecer claramente quién es la A.... y aquí ya me pierdo pero tiene toda la pinta de que la letra C tiene que mover ficha rápidamente ya que la carga de hacienda ahora está marcada como la D por lo que iría por detrás... no sé si esto entra en el terreno de las tercerías...
> 
> A ver si viene el Secre y te lo aclara... suerte



Muy buenas a todos amigos!!

A ver si para el fin de semana que viene me pongo más y os pego un tocho que os sirva a todos para conocer un poco más este mundillo. 

Gracias a todos los que habéis intervenido, ya haré mención particular en otro momento a los que han posteado. Tengo a mis hijos con fiebre y gripe, pero van los tíos y como tenían torneo de bádminton han querido ir, así que estoy de enfermero todo el día porque han venido peor. No me gustaría irme son responder a los que habéis posteado, así que lo haré en otro momento más propicio. 

Sobre la carga en cuestión. ¿Dónde está el problema?.

La B es prorrogada por la D, pero sigue siendo una prórroga, una extensión, sigue estando delante. 

La C es de un particular. No sé de dónde viene que sea de la Comunidad de Propietarios. Además con las diferentes providencias de Hacienda, subiendo la cuantías hasta más de 500.000 euros de deuda, para mí que la letra C está condenada. *Por muchos motivos* y no me extenderé, pero es que encima no se ha pedido certificación en el juzgado y si miras la fecha...es del 2008.

Entiendo que la anotación de haber pedido certificación es de Hacienda. No tenemos el original, pero *por lo puesto es así.*

Si contamos, estamos en el 2013, así que en teoría o está caducada o se ha prorrogado. 

En el peor de los casos, que es mucho suponer y yo no lo veo: imaginemos que se subastan a la vez, pero tú te quedas la finca por Hacienda. ¿Dónde está el problema? El que ha comprado detrás se queda sin finca. 

Si Hacienda es la que ejecuta tranquilo, que esa carga no te la comes seguro.

*Tiene razón Hacienda en no poner la carga como tal porque no le afecta a un tercero si se la queda en subasta*. 

Pues nada, un saludo amigos y lo dicho, cuando pueda, me extenderá más, machacaremos un poco más las cargas y os introduciré en las tercerías de dominio. Es importante para cuando hagáis tratos y así poder distinguir entre contratos privados y públicos. Importante también para cuando queráis hacer tratos con terceros, que los haréis seguro si os metéis en este mundillo. 

Saludos cordiales!!


----------



## Horizonte_enladrillado (5 Feb 2013)

Hola! Estoy buscando un vehículo estilo Renault Kangoo en Barcelona, y en la web de embargos no salen vehículos de Catalunya... podría ser que los embargos de Catalunya vayan por separado? Lo que he encontrado son vehículos embargados por la grúa: sin llaves ni papeles, y de eso paso bastante, veo mucho marrón y leuros entre la llave y los papeles...

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## begginer (5 Feb 2013)

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47628

Adjudicada en 173.100 €





https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47868

Adjudicada en 120.000 €


Jo.der, pues no hay que comprar y vender trasteros y plazas de garaje para llegar a estos números. A mi se me escapan. ¿No os parecen muy altas las cifras?


----------



## Geógrafo (5 Feb 2013)

Hola a todos.
Me leo y releo a menudo este post que es muy interesante y siempre he tenido curiosidad.

Ahora tengo una duda un poco "¿tonta?" porque he visto una cosa que no me cuadra demasiado y seguro que tiene que tener algo escondido pero no soy capaz de verlo y no es que esté interesado ni nada por el estilo pero creo que es algo que aún no hemos visto por aquí:

Os pongo la url: https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=52703

Según lo que yo veo de este caso:

La valoran en unos 12.000 euros y solo tiene 150 euros de carga y es pleno dominio. Mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿Esto quiere decir que el deudor solo le falta por pagar 150 euros de la deuda? Si es así, ¿cómo es eso posible?

Edito: Después de pensar un poco creo que me he dado cuenta del problema, no es que deba solo 150 euros y se lo hayan quitado, es que deberá por otros sitios y a ese terreno le faltaba ese dinero por pagar y por eso aparece esa carga, ¿es así verdad? Ya que hay otras que no tienen cargas y las subastan, perdonad pero ha sido una pregunta tonta.

También dice:
"Aporta contrato arrendamiento a favor del cónyuge del deudor por un importe de 300 euros de renta anual, por un periodo de 25 años.Fecha del contrato 1 de febrero de 2.007." 
Entiendo que quien se la adjudique tiene que tenerlo arrendado por esa cantidad y duración del arrendamiento, hasta ahí bien. Mi pregunta sería: ¿es posible arrendarlo a un cónyuge del deudor?

Tengo muchas más preguntas de otros casos pero iré exponiéndolas poquito a poco mientras me hago mi tutorial del post.

Saludos y muchísimas gracias a todos.

PD: Begginer, ¿cómo sabes el resultado final de la adjudicación de esos pisos? porque parece ser que en la web no lo ponen, ¿te pasas directamente por la delegación a preguntar?


PD2: Una cosa que no me queda claro es que si se subasta algo y es por adjudicación directa y no tiene cargas, ¿cuánto es lo mínimo (más o menos) para que te lo acepten?. Es decir, podría ofrecer el 10% de 12000 euros y quedarme con ello si nadie puja más alto? o hay alguna regla no escrita (o escrita) del mínimo aceptado? (Tendré que releer de nuevo porque no se si alguien dijo que el mínimo era el 25 ó 30%). 
Aunque también dicen que no hay precio mínimo de adjudicación.

PD: Dios mío!!!! pensaba que tenía alguna cosas claras y ahora que estoy escribiendo todo son dudas!!! No me lo puedo creer, os pido perdón a todos!!!

Saludos


----------



## begginer (5 Feb 2013)

Geógrafo dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Me leo y releo a menudo este post que es muy interesante y siempre he tenido curiosidad.
> 
> Ahora tengo una duda un poco "¿tonta?" porque he visto una cosa que no me cuadra demasiado y seguro que tiene que tener algo escondido pero no soy capaz de verlo y no es que esté interesado ni nada por el estilo pero creo que es algo que aún no hemos visto por aquí:
> ...



Buenas geógrafo,

La carga de 150 € es anterior al embargo de aeat y por lo tanto queda subsistente. Puede ser de cualquier cosa, un crédito, multas, etc....

En cuanto al contrato al cónyuge no tengo ni idea si es legal o se puede considerar un alzamiento de bienes. En cualquier caso por lo que he leído por aquí, al haber un nuevo propietario el máximo del contrato que tiene que respetar son 5 años.

El resultado de las adjudicaciones lo puedes preguntar llamando por teléfono a aeat y dando el número de expediente. Unos 15 días después de la fecha fin de plazo abren los sobres. No lo actualizan inmediatamente pero si llamas te lo dicen amablemente.

La cantidad mínima para adjudicarte un bien no se sabe. Depende de diversos factores: deudas, necesidad de liquidez de quién embarga el bien, tasaciones, etc.... 

Espero haberte ayudado. Saludos


----------



## Leño (5 Feb 2013)

Secre, una pregunta tengo para usted. 
Por qué en tus consejos no recomiendas pujar por viviendas habitadas? sé que es un problema, pero no lo veo tan insalvable. El lanzamiento judicial es un proceso muy pesado o largo? en definitiva, por qué descartar estos inmuebles?


----------



## kader35 (6 Feb 2013)

La pregunta va para Secretario, pero por lo que le vengo leyendo, diría que es por ética personal. Yo tampoco podría tener sobre mi conciencia el beneficiarme con la desgracia ajena. Ya sé que si yo no realizo la compra lo van a hacer otros, pero en mi caso, si lo hiciera, no podría mirarme al espejo.


----------



## begginer (8 Feb 2013)

Horizonte_enladrillado dijo:


> Hola! Estoy buscando un vehículo estilo Renault Kangoo en Barcelona, y en la web de embargos no salen vehículos de Catalunya... podría ser que los embargos de Catalunya vayan por separado? Lo que he encontrado son vehículos embargados por la grúa: sin llaves ni papeles, y de eso paso bastante, veo mucho marrón y leuros entre la llave y los papeles...
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo.



https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=52648&idBien=0

Buenas,

Esta te pilla en Alicante. SI tiene llaves y papeles.


----------



## sergete (9 Feb 2013)

begginer dijo:


> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=47628
> 
> Adjudicada en 173.100 €
> 
> ...



Hola begginer, ¿donde ves el precio de la adjudicacion? por mas que busco no soy capaz de encontrarlo...

Gracias


----------



## begginer (9 Feb 2013)

sergete dijo:


> Hola begginer, ¿donde ves el precio de la adjudicacion? por mas que busco no soy capaz de encontrarlo...
> 
> Gracias



Buenas sergete,

Ya se ha respondido en el hilo en varias ocasiones y hace muy poquitos posts. 



begginer dijo:


> Buenas geógrafo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si te has metido en el hilo deduzco que es porque te interesa el asunto y es por ello que deberías leerte el hilo completo para informarte bien.

Salidos


----------



## sergete (10 Feb 2013)

begginer dijo:


> Buenas sergete,
> 
> Ya se ha respondido en el hilo en varias ocasiones y hace muy poquitos posts.
> 
> ...



Hola begginer, gracias por la aclaración, la verdad es que me he leído el hilo entero un par de veces, pero debe ser que ese post, se me paso por alto...


----------



## Nómada65 (11 Feb 2013)

Puede parecer fácil, pero tienes que saber de Leyes, y si bien es verdad que en tiempos dificiles es cuando se amasa dinero, tambien es cierto que es cuando más posibilidades tienes de arruinarte, todo hay que decirlo. Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan Rentabilidades futuras.


----------



## hinka (11 Feb 2013)

Estoy viendo que algunas subastas, siendo del mismo titular. Las ponen en expedientes separados, aunque se subastan el mismo dia y hora. 
Pero otras las agrupan dentro del mismo expediente.

¿Sabéis si hay alguna diferencia?


----------



## Ingeniero de Edificacion (12 Feb 2013)

Leño dijo:


> Secre, una pregunta tengo para usted.
> Por qué en tus consejos no recomiendas pujar por viviendas habitadas? sé que es un problema, pero no lo veo tan insalvable. El lanzamiento judicial es un proceso muy pesado o largo? en definitiva, por qué descartar estos inmuebles?



esa te la puedo contestar yo:

te ganas un *enemigo*, para toda tu vida. El que pierde la vivienda se queda con la cara del último, no la del director del banco o el juez.

Y de los malos, de los que te pueden atropellar "por error" a los 10 años si te ven cruzar una calle.


----------



## Leño (12 Feb 2013)

Ingeniero de Edificacion dijo:


> esa te la puedo contestar yo:
> 
> te ganas un *enemigo*, para toda tu vida. El que pierde la vivienda se queda con la cara del último, no la del director del banco o el juez.
> 
> Y de los malos, de los que te pueden atropellar "por error" a los 10 años si te ven cruzar una calle.



No creo que sea eso.


----------



## Nómada65 (13 Feb 2013)

Leño dijo:


> No creo que sea eso.



Púes de este País cainita que solo atropella al más debil y ensalza al poderoso, puedes creertelo amigo.8:


----------



## Chila (13 Feb 2013)

Leño dijo:


> No creo que sea eso.




Esa es una buena razón.
Y además, que habiendo bienes sin habitar, ¿para qué te vas a meter en líos?
Y otra razón, para mi es ser un poco hijoputa pedir el lanzamiento de alguien para ganar unos euros.

Me parece una política correcta y muy ética no meterse en esos líos.


----------



## begginer (18 Feb 2013)

Buenas,

¿alguno de vosotros sabe de las subastas del PLAN NACIONAL SOBRE DROGAS? 

En su web indican que no habrá subastas hasta enero de 2013 y ya estamos en febrero


..... por reflotar y eso


----------



## Leño (18 Feb 2013)

begginer dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> ¿alguno de vosotros sabe de las subastas del PLAN NACIONAL SOBRE DROGAS?
> 
> ...



Las drogas están muy caras. Hay poco consumo, poco tráfico y pocas incautaciones!
Ahora en serio, ni idea, así lleva desde finales de diciembre..


----------



## PeterGriffyn (19 Feb 2013)

begginer dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> ¿alguno de vosotros sabe de las subastas del PLAN NACIONAL SOBRE DROGAS?
> 
> ...



suscribo la pregunta!


----------



## evar (19 Feb 2013)

Buenas,ahí os dejo lo último que se ve en la pagina del Plan Nacional de Drogas....


*Subastas y adjudicaciones directas en curso*

Subasta a celebrar el 22 de marzo de 2013, a las once horas, en la Delegación de Economía y Hacienda en Cádiz , sede Jerez de la Frontera, (Plaza de las Marinas, 1, Jerez de la Frontera) en primera y segunda convocatoria.
•El plazo para presentar la documentación estará abierto desde el martes 19 de febrero de 2013 hasta las 14 horas del día 7 de marzo de 2013, en las Delegaciones de Economía y Hacienda de Cádiz (Plaza de la Constitución, 1) y Jerez de la Frontera.


----------



## INE (19 Feb 2013)

Pregunta de novato, cuando una subasta de por ejemplo un vehículo, aquélla se queda desierta, ¿qué ocurre con dicho bien? Y, ¿puede quedarse una subasta desierta simplemente porque el precio alcanzado en la puja es demasiado bajo para cubrir la deuda? 
Por ejemplo este caso: BMW 525D.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## evar (19 Feb 2013)

Pues el ejemplo lo tienes con este vehiculo,la subasta DESIERTA es que o no han pujado por ella,o sencillamente nadie ha llegado al mínimo para llevarsela.
El coche se volverá a subastar más adelante o sino al desguace con el tiempo.


INE dijo:


> Pregunta de novato, cuando una subasta de por ejemplo un vehículo, aquélla se queda desierta, ¿qué ocurre con dicho bien? Y, ¿puede quedarse una subasta desierta simplemente porque el precio alcanzado en la puja es demasiado bajo para cubrir la deuda?
> Por ejemplo este caso: BMW 525D.
> Gracias de antemano.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (13 Mar 2013)

Parece que esto está algo parado. Dejo por aquí algunas dudas, y de paso movemos un poco la cosa.
1.- Adquirimos una finca a partir de una subasta de Hacienda, pero tiene una carga hipotecaria por delante. Cómo sabemos si el banco ha iniciado el procedimiento de embargo (en cuyo caso puede no interesarnos adquirir el bien)? Lo pone la nota simple quizás?

2.- Escrituramos la finca sin asumir la carga. Pagamos una broma al notario y la vendemos. Nos puede llegar una complementaria por el ITP que se pagaría de haber asumido la carga, o eso ya se entiende pagado por quien nos la compre (que presumiblemente asumirá la carga)?

3.- Nos hacemos con un inmueble hipotecado y somos tercer poseedor. Podemos celebrar contratos de arrendamiento u otorgarla en usufructo a través de inscripción registral (surtiendo efectos frente a terceros), o para esto es necesario el consentimiento de la entidad financiera?

4.- Dijimos que las cargas hay que renovarlas cada 4 años, para que no prescriban. Esto ha de entenderse también respecto de las hipotecas para los casos de tercera posesión?

Muchas gracias a todos por colaborar en este hilo. Por cierto y a modo de curiosidad, qué pasó con el piso de Príncipe de Vergara ese de Madrid que parecía un pelotazo?


----------



## Violator (15 Mar 2013)

Buenas a todos, a ver si alguien me puede dar consejo.

Resumiendo una larga historia, un familiar muy cercano tiene una lesión física que le impide seguir trabajando en su empresa, así que necesita buscarse la vida de otra manera.
La idea es tirar de ahorros e intentar comprar una licencia y trabajar como taxista. Gracias al hilo que abrió El Secretario, he visto que de vez en cuando salen licencias en subasta y que su precio final de adjudicación es más barato que el "mercado" (por no decir trapicheo) de licencias de taxi de Madrid.

Encontré ayer esta subasta: 

https://www1.agenciatributaria.gob....adjudicacionDirectaBienes.jsp&idLiclote=50538


Tipo de Bien 

Valoración 

Cargas 

Descripción 

Mueble

135.000,00 €

No constan cargas

LICENCIA MUNPAL.AUTOTAXI NUM 6465

Tipo de bien:Otros bienes y derechos
Título Jurídico:Otros derechos
Lugar del depósitoOMICILIO DEL DEUDOR. 
Descripción: LICENCIA MUNICIPAL DE AUTOTAXI NUMERO 6465. 
Información Adicional: EL REGISTRO DE LA OFICINA MUNICIPAL DEL TAXI ES EN EXCLUSIVA ADMINISTRATIVO. EL AYUNTAMIENTO CON FECHA 28/12/2012 COMUNICA QUE CONSTA UN EMBARGO DE LA TGSS URE 11 DE MADRID.SE APLICARA REGLAMENTO DE SERVICIOS DE TRANSPORTE PUBLICO URBANO EN AUTOM.TURISMO 

Lo que me pregunto es lo siguiente:

1-¿Qué precio orientativo habría que ofrecer para tener buenas opciones conseguir la adjudicación? ¿Alguien sabe lo que se suele pagar en otras subastas similares?
2-¿Ven alguna pega en las observaciones (el tema del ayuntamiento)?, ¿Si se gana la licencia ya se podría buscar un coche, prepararlo y comenzar a trabajar legalmente? ¿Hay algo que pueda echar para atrás que un neofito como yo en esto no vea?

Gracias a todos por vuestra labor desinteresada en el hilo.

Edit, buscando en el hilo acabo de ver esto, seguramente sea hasta la misma licencia:


Ponent09 dijo:


> Para el que le interese, otro caso real (licencia taxi). Presenté oferta por 42.000€, aún no hay respuesta pero he enviado un e-mail por el retraso que llevan y me contestan:
> 
> Se ha ampliado el plazo hasta el 24-4-13, la oferta más alta era de 81.000 €, el Ayuntamiento de Madrid ha comunicado que existe otro embargo de la TGSS.


----------



## enda (18 Mar 2013)

¿Alguien me echa una mano de como buscar una nota simple?
Tengo unos datos parecidos a los siguientes (he modificado los números)

```
Inscrita en

Registro:
    12345
Tomo:
    940
Libro:
    101
Folio:
    110
Finca:
    6543/1

Unidad de Recaudación Ejecutiva:
    02
Expediente:
    01 02 11 001122
```
Entro en la web de https://www.registradores.org , NOTA INFORMATIVA : Búsqueda por otros datos.

En esta sección puedo buscar por

```
Municipio:  
Número registral de la finca:  
Nombre de la finca:  
Calle, paraje o sitio:
```
Entiendo que el *Número registral de la finca* es lo que yo tengo como *Registro: 12345*

Pero además, tengo que seleccionar un registro de los 4 que aparecen en la ciudad y no se cual seleccionar.

```
Seleccione el Registro en el que desea realizar la búsqueda
```
No se si lo estoy haciendo bien, o tengo que buscarlo de otra manera.

Si hago la busqueda desde Búsqueda por datos registrales también tengo que seleccionar el "Seleccione el Registro en el que desea realizar la búsqueda" y además el número de finca.

```
Sección:
  Número de Finca:*
  Subfinca:
  Duplicado:
```
Si pongo como *Número de Finca* el dato que tengo *Finca: 6543/1* me da error por que no permite la barra* /*

¡Gracias!


----------



## scratch (20 Mar 2013)

enda dijo:


> ¿Alguien me echa una mano de como buscar una nota simple?
> Tengo unos datos parecidos a los siguientes (he modificado los números)
> 
> ```
> ...



No te lo puedo asegurar, pero prueba a poner 6543 en "número de finca" y 1 en el apartado "subfinca"

Para buscar el registro, si sabes la dirección postal del inmueble tienes que entrar aquí.
http://registradores.org/buscador_registros.jsp


----------



## scratch (20 Mar 2013)

Me cago en todos los nibelungos.
Se me ha pasado, ayer, el plazo para hacer una oferta de TRES inmuebles.


----------



## Kennedy (20 Mar 2013)

INE dijo:


> Pregunta de novato, cuando una subasta de por ejemplo un vehículo, aquélla se queda desierta, ¿qué ocurre con dicho bien? Y, ¿puede quedarse una subasta desierta simplemente porque el precio alcanzado en la puja es demasiado bajo para cubrir la deuda?
> Por ejemplo este caso: BMW 525D.
> Gracias de antemano.




Hay infinidad de variantes en el mundo de las subastas. 
Los ejemplos que pongo a continuación son habituales en las subastas de Hacienda:

En la primera ronda, normalmente, solo se aceptan pujas por el 100% de su valor de tasación o superior.
Si nadie puja por encima del 100%, la subasta pasa a segunda ronda.

En la segunda ronda, habitualmente el precio de salida es del 75% del valor de tasación. Si no hay ninguna puja por encima del 75%, pasa a tercera ronda.

La tercera ronda habitualmente es "Enajenación Directa". La mesa admite pujas de cualquier cuantía, y una vez finalizado el plazo de presentacion de ofertas, estudia la oferta más alta. Si la oferta más alta es demasiado baja (a criterio de la mesa), pasa a cuarta ronda. Pero si la mesa considera aceptable la oferta más alta, lo adjudica.
El criterio de qué cuantía es aceptable para la mesa, depende de la mesa...

En cuarta ronda y siguientes el proceso es exactamente igual que en la tercera.

Por ejemplo, para un aparcamiento en Adjudicación Directa (tercera ronda y siguientes), si ofertas un 20-30% del valor de tasación y tu puja es la más alta, hay posibilidades de que la mesa considere aceptable tu oferta y te adjudique el parking.

Saludos


----------



## diazepan (25 Mar 2013)

*plazos entre subastas?*

Hola, creo que voy a hacer una puja y me he puesto a hacer un seguimiento de las referencias a ver si sacaba alguna información, en primer lugar trataba de buscar fechas de primera y segunda subasta, pero no hay manera.
Por lo que puedo deducir estan saliendo en primera y si se queda desierta directamente a adjudicacion directa un mes despues con una fecha tope y sin tipo minimo (deberia ser el 75%) ¿es esto normal?

Tampoco hay ningun precio de adjudicacion directa publicado, por lo menos en los 6 meses que he mirado.

Tampoco entiendo que pasa con referencias que desaparecen, es decir aparecen con adjudicacion directa desierta y no vuelven a salir, en teoria solo hay 6 meses para subastar ¿que ha pasado? ¿los devuelven?

SAludos


----------



## Zorri (5 Abr 2013)

1-RELOJ CABALLERO PIAGET ORO.2-COLLAR PERLAS CULTIVADAS (123 PERLAS) Y BROCHEORO BLANCO CON 5 DIAMANTES.3-ANILLO ORO CON BRILLANTE.4-DOS MONEDAS ORO. 5-CADENA ORO.6-PULSERA ORO CON TRES MONEDAS ORO.7-PULSERA ORO.8-GEMELOS Y ALFILER CORBATA ORO.9-BROCHE ORO CON MONEDA ORO.10-PLUMA Y Bolígrafo ORO. 11- 7 ENCENDEDORES (DUPONT,CARTIER,DUNHILL,ETC.).
Alguien se ha quedado este lote en adjudicacion directa ?? 
Porque las monedas no pesaban lo que deberían ? cuanto tasaríais el lote?


----------



## s1n (6 May 2013)

Buenos dias,

soy nuevo en el foro y hace algún tiempo que sigo este hilo que os esta quedando muy interesante. Después de mirar algunas subastas, hoy me animo a poneros un caso que he estado mirando a ver si vosotros veis lo mismo que yo. Os pongo un resumen con colores de lo que me parece más importante.

*Adjudicación directa*

*Tipo de bien:* Vivienda
*Título jurídico:* pleno dominio
*Valoración:* 180.000€ (un poco inflado por lo que he estado mirando en la zona)
*Cargas:* 60.000€ hipoteca a favor de la Caixa
*Descripción:* Vivienda señalada con el número once...............EL DEUDOR Y SU CONSORTE INSCRIBEN LA TOTALIDAD DEL PLENO DOMINIO CON CARÁCTER DE BIEN CONYUGAL COMÚN.

*Información de la nota simple.*

*CARGAS*

Hipoteca de 120.000€

*Anotación Embargo administrativo Letra A*
*Participación:* Totalidad
*A favor de:* Hacienda pública por 60.000€
Expedida certificación de cargas
*Fecha:* 3/7/12

*Anotación Embargo administrativo Letra B*
*Participación:* Totalidad
*A favor de:* Hacienda pública por 500.000€ (delegación distinta a la anterior??)
Expedida certificación de cargas
*Fecha:* 4/7/12

*Anotación Embargo ejecutivo Letra C*
*Participación:* Totalidad
*A favor de:* Banco Mare Nostrum por 50000€ No especifica si es por hipoteca
*Fecha:* 23/7/12

*Anotación Embargo ejecutivo Letra D*
*Participación:* Totalidad
*A favor de:* Banco Mare Nostrum por 40000€ No especifica si es por hipoteca
*Fecha:* 13/8/12

*Anotación Embargo administrativo Letra E*
*Participación:* Totalidad
*A favor de:* Tesoreria general de la Seguridad Social por 100.000€
Expedida certificación de cargas
*Fecha:* 13/3/13

*Anotación Embargo administrativo Letra F*
*Participación:* Totalidad
*A favor de:* Tesoreria general de la Seguridad Social por 400.000€
Expedida certificación de cargas
*Fecha:* 13/3/13

Ahora vamos con lo que yo entiendo, este matrimonio debia de tener varias empresas que se fueron a pique y el estado ahora debe ir contra todo su patrimonio.
La adjudicación directa la hace Hacienda, por lo tanto si ejecuta el primer embargo el resto de embargos quedarian borrados para el adjudicatario y tan solo quedaria vigente la hipoteca. Que la hipoteca tampoco puede saber como esta pero es de suponer que habrá dejado de pagar las cuotas y puede que esté en proceso de ser embargada.

Si ejecuta el segundo embargo supongo que aún siendo de Hacienda también el primer embargo, por ser un procedimiento distinto, seguiria vigente junto con la hipoteca.

Ahora aqui viene la problematica que yo le veo. Supongamos que me adjudicara el primer embargo, el resto no deberian preocuparme porque quedan borrados. Pero supongo que los trámites desde el momento en que se adjudica hasta el dia que puedes ir al registro a inscribirla a tu nombre y borrar las cargas posteriores pasará un tiempo que podria ser considerable.
Entiendo que en ese tiempo se podría ejecutar algún embargo posterior, se subastara y se adjudicara a otra persona. Entonces que pasaria con el bien, resultaria que se le han ejecutado 2 embargos por 2 partes distintas y con 2 adjudicatarios distintos??

Un saludo a todos y felicidades por el hilo.

PD. Perdón por el tocho pero he intentado resumir.


----------



## hinka (6 May 2013)

Yo me iria a hacienda para saber por cual de las anotaciones se produce el embargo.
Entiendo que tiene que venir en el expediente que tienen alli.
Endiendo que si es por la C y D tendria que aparecer algo en la nota. Creo que en algun post de este hilo se comentaba algo. Creo que aparece una anotacion en la que se pide algo... y esto queda reflejado aqui. si no aparece es que no se ha iniciado ningun proceso asi que por lo menos tiene meses para arreglar el tema.
La E y F son de la seguridad social... sobre esto.... no tenian preferencia o algo asi...


----------



## Moulix (8 May 2013)

Me presento por primera vez en este post. 
Llevo desde que descubri este foro en navidades interesandome en el tema de las subastas, me lo he leido ya 2 veces, aparte de esta web alguna otra tambien me la he empapado, la verdad que nos estais abriendo los ojos de como funciona este "mundillo" muchas gracias secretario y demas participantes.
Yo me estoy planteando hacer alguna inversion de unos ahorrillos que tengo, y un dinero que me llegara en un temporada, pero la verdad que no veo nada destacable tal y como esta el mercado, las subastas hipotecarias totalmente descartadas porque el 70% del valor que se dio en su dia de tasacion hoy son precios totalmente burbujeados. 
A mi por cuestiones sentimentales y poder poner en practica una ilusion que tengo hace años me gustaria hacerme con algun terreno rustico, pero el problema que aqui el mercado no se ha desinflado para nada, y para bien o para mal la gente de los pueblos no vende y no esta necesitada de vender, de hecho en el pueblo de donde procede uno de mis padres y tenemos una casita, no se ha vendido una finca rustica en los ultimos 20 años. Incluso he pedido varias notas simples para comprobar en que situacion se encontraban varias "posibles fincas" de gente que podia estar mas o menso apurada y ninguna tenia ni anotaciones de embargo ni hipotecas ni nada, por lo que poca gente este forzada a vender. 
Ojeando la web del ministerio de hacienda he visto que se van a celebrar varias subastas, la mayoria proceden de anbinestados ( que por lo que he sabido es de gente que no tiene herededores o gente que da la herencia al estado ), y los precios la verdad que me parecen de risa, supongo que de lo que salgan subiran mucho, o si no que alguien me explique donde esta el truco. En este caso esta se celebraba en Salamanca el dia 02/05/13, no consigo ver los resultados de las adjudiaciones anteriores para aclarme en cuanto se adjudican finalmente. Las he mirado en el sigpac y catastro y son tierras de labor que por muy malas que fuesen valdran 10, 20 o 30 veces mas del precio que figura de licitacion, por ejemplo el Lote Nº2 sale a 105 euros/Hectarea de risa, la pena que me pilla a 500 Kms.

-
Lote nº 2: 
Finca Rústica sita en el t.m. deSaucelle Parcela nº 289 del polígono 506 con una superficie de 59.450 . Figura inscrita en el Registro de laPropiedad de Vitigudino al tomo 1.563, Libro 54, Folio 97, Finca 10.296, inscripción 1ª de Saucelle, Referencia Catastral 37304A506002890000TH. Tipo de licitación:628 ,00 €.

http://www.minhap.gob.es/Documentac...ondiciones de la Subasta 2013 Modificado.pdf

A ver si alguien nos puede aclarar, y muchas gracias por este post


----------



## Tiogelito (8 May 2013)

Aprovecho que estáis reflotando el hilo: ¿Qué fue de aquel piso en Príncipe de Vergara? Creo resume bastante bien la esencia del hilo...


----------



## El Secretario (24 May 2013)

Muy buenas.

Escribo esto y por ahora dejo las contribuciones en el foro por disidencia con la moderación. Creo que no están haciendo bien su trabajo y a mí no me vale la pena intentar poner calidad en este foro. 

Si empiezo a postear cosas de subastas lo haré en otro foro y con gusto os diré la dirección. 

Vamos a ver, me escribió un forero a principios de Mayo y me supo muy mal no contestarle. No me puse hasta hace unos días y vi entonces el correo. 

Mi consejo es que posteéis lo que os habéis quedado y no tengáis dudas en preguntar. Sobre todo* antes* de que os lo adjudiquéis. Es mucho dinero, así que tenéis que estar seguros de lo que hacéis. 


LA finca es la siguiente. La estudiamos para un futuro si os encontráis con este mismo problema:




> Título Jurídico:*Pleno dominio *
> 
> Descripción: *URBANA: PARTICIPACIÓN INDIVISA DE 1/93 AVA PARTE QUE DA DERECHO AL USO Y DISFRUTE DE LA PLAZA DE GARAJE NÚMERO 26 *EN LA SEGUNDA PLANTA DE SÓTANO DEL EDIFICIO DENOMINADO TORRE IV SITO EN MADRID, CON FACHADA A LA CALLE ROSA DE SILVA, 25, HOY PLAZA DE ANGEL CARBAJO, 6, QUE OCUPA PARTE DE LAS PLANTAS DE PRIMERO, SEGUNDO Y TERCER SÓTANO DEL MISMO. LA ENTRADA Y SALIDA AL MISMO SE VERIFICA MEDIANTE UNA RAMPA A NIVEL DE LA CALLE DE ROSA DE SILVA O FACHADA PRINCIPAL DEL EDIFICIO. CUOTA: TREINTA Y CINCO ENTEROS SEIS MIL TRESCIENTAS SETENTA Y SEIS DIEZMILÉSIMAS POR CIENTO. IDUFIR-:NÚMERO 28094000385904
> 
> ...




Bien. Forero que se ha quedado una plaza de garaje en buena zona por 13.000 creo recordar, tasada en 40.000 y que su precio son 26.000.

No es mal negocio.* De aquí le doy la enhorabuena*.: 13.000 (si no recuerdo mal). Es buen precio, aunque el mercado esté mal. 

Ahora la pregunta: Me dice que tiene el uso y disfrute del aparcamiento nº 26. Tiene una 1/93 ava parte indivisa. 

Bien. Dos cosas: El uso y disfrute en román paladino es el usufructo (derecho útil), que no tiene nada que ver con la nuda propiedad (derecho real). 

Tiende a confusión, porque el título es de: *Pleno dominio * como pone más arriba. 

¿En qué quedamos?. Pues yo apostaría en un 90% que es el pleno dominio de esa parte indivisa, pero no está de más gastarse 5 euros y buscar una nota simple en el Registro de la propiedad y salir de dudas. 

Bien, siendo el pleno dominio vemos que tienes 1/93 ava indivisa. ¿Eso qué significa?.

Pues que os encontraréis muchas veces que en lugar de comprar una plaza de párking con su número de finca registral, encontraréis que tenéis la parte indivisa de toda una planta, o de tres plantas de párkings

¿Porqué no se hacía la división horizontal y todos los vecinos tenían la misma?. Pues para ahorrar dinero. Se ahorraban 93 diferentes escrituras con 93 nuevas fincas registrales. Eso era una pasta. 

¿Es eso malo?. Bueno, ni malo ni bueno en un principio si no hay problemas. A mí no me gusta, pero muchos párkings, sobre todo antiguos está de esa manera. No he visto problemas de comuneros, pero podía haberlos. 

En definitiva: Que no os frene ver una parte indivisa en un párking. Mirad sobre todo si es pleno dominio en el registro, y si compráis otra cosa que sea grande, mirad si permiten la división horizontal de la planta. Hay gente que de locales que valen cero han hecho trasteros y se gana la vida alquilándolos o vendiéndolos. 

Sobre el piso de Madrid ya no aposté más por él. Creo que el último día era a mediados de Abril. Me enfrié y fui a por una nave de 2.500 m2 en mi provincia, que en realidad son 4 naves (tampoco está hecha la división horizontal pero físicamente son 4). Tasado en 1.400.000. Deuda 500.000. Adjudicada por 18.000. De alquileres hay unos 2.500 mensuales de dos naves. Ahora tengo que negociar la deuda, pero no tengo prisa. 

Me alegro de verdad ver testimonios de gente que va comprando. Sobre todo no perder el Norte. *Mirad lo que vale realmente en el mercado* y sólo comprar cosas competitivas. No tengáis prisa y trabajad, trabajad y trabajad, que traducido significa: información, información, información. Información y relación lo es todo. Sin daros cuenta, a pesar de las grandes dificultades del principio, si lo hacéis bien, pronto dejaréis de estar en el pozo y podréis ver un poco de luz mientras la mayoría por desgracia les espera años de estar en la sombra sin esperanza. 

Suerte a todos.


----------



## begginer (24 May 2013)

El Secretario dijo:


> Muy buenas.
> 
> Escribo esto y por ahora dejo las contribuciones en el foro por disidencia con la moderación. Creo que no están haciendo bien su trabajo y a mí no me vale la pena intentar poner calidad en este foro.
> 
> ...




Hola a tod@s,

Yo he sido el, creo, afortunado adjudicatario del garaje. Cuando lo vi en mi galería de la AEAT casi me da un chungo, jejeje.

La consulta la hice en privado al Secretario, gracias otra vez, y no abiertamente en el hilo, no por egoísmo o avaricia sino por vergüenza de poder haberla cagado. Uno que es así. 
Lógicamente postearé todo lo relativo a la adjudicación una vez vuelva de mis 10 días en Marruecos 

Saludos


----------



## Calabaza (24 May 2013)

Hola, Secretario:

Me alegro que hayas vuelto a pasar por el hilo.

Aprovechando el conocimiento que dejaste por aquí, estoy haciendo mis primeras pruebas. Para aprender la mecánica sin exponerme a agujeros demasiado importantes, he decidido empezar por mundo trastrero.

Quería consultarte por dónde andan, según tu opinión, las ofertas mínimas que está aceptando la AEAT en el segmento. Lógicamente, estoy buscándolos desde abajo. Inicialmente he presentado una primera serie de ofertas exploratorias que han oscilado entre el 12 y 17% del valor de tasación. Sistemáticamente las han considerado insuficientes y han fijado nuevas fechas.

Mi idea inicial era esperar a que los saquen tantas veces como quieran (soy paciente y sólo me interesan las cosas muy baratas), pero tengo la duda de si estoy tan absolutamente fuera de precio que, parafraseando a nuestros queridos ladrilleros, la AEAT antes de rebajarlo, prefiera prenderlos fuego.

Por favor, si haces las maletas, no dejes de dar la dirección

Un saludo


----------



## El Secretario (24 May 2013)

Calabaza dijo:


> Hola, Secretario:
> 
> Me alegro que hayas vuelto a pasar por el hilo.
> 
> ...



Muy buenas amigo. 

Mira, un buen licitador no sólo conoce las leyes, sino la idiosincrasia de cada sitio. Las manías del que firma la adjudicación y todo lo que le rodea. Digamos que ser perro viejo ayuda. 

Y ser perro viejo lleva su tiempo. Por ejemplo, yo sé en qué juzgados te dan el auto de adjudicación rápido, qué oficial es una tocapelotas, qué secretario es competente, qué jueza es un peligro y te la puede liar, y en este caso que nos ocupa, qué Delegación te dará los precios más baratos. 


Mira, licité por un terreno que para mí es bastante bueno. Es un solar que salen a su vez dos solares a pie de carretera y en el pueblo. Tasado en 24.000 euros. Puse 6.500 en el sobre, es decir, un 25% más o menos. 

No me lo dieron. La política de la Delegación de Barcelona es la siguiente; (esto se aprende llamando, preguntando y siendo educados). Me dijeron que no me lo podían dar porque....atención, salía por primera vez a gestión directa, y claro, son seis meses seguidos que se pone el Lote, así que si pongo la misma cantidad dentro de tres meses me lo darán sin problemas. 

Es decir, que ahora no, porque lo acaban de poner, pero cuando se agotan los seis meses, "escuchan " ofertas baratas. 

Así trabaja la delegación de Barcelona, que por cierto, conozco al jefe de Recaudación ejecutiva y es un buen tío. Es de los sitios más transparentes, y para mí mejor Delegación que la de Madrid. 

En provincias os podéis encontrar de todo. Peor gestión, menor transparencia, pero hay excepciones. 

Lo mejor es lo que has puesto. No tengas prisas, pero eso no significa que no trabajes. Las cosas se tienen que trabajar. Detrás de una compra, hay un porcentaje que dejas a la incertidumbre y mucho al buen juicio. ¿Cómo se trabaja?. Hablando con el vecino, yendo al Ayuntamiento para ver si puedes hacer una división horizontal en un local que no sirve para nada, yendo al catastro, registro...el catastro lo puedes ver gratis desde casa por internet sin problemas...

No te fijes en el 17 ó el 18% solamente. Fíjate en lo que realmente vale. La tasación puede ser engañosa. Una cosa con una rebaja del 50% puede darte más beneficio que otra con una rebaja del 90%. Tómalo como un indicativo, un referente, pero nunca como un valor definitivo para tu compra. 

Tened en cuenta una cosa: el mercado es bajista, está roto y no hay dinero. Esto a un lado de la balanza. En el otro es que hace cinco años no podías comprar una hoja porque se vendía todo!!. Ahora no hay nadie o casi nadie!!. Se está ancho, no te van a subir las cosas al cielo.


Son las distintas caras de la burbuja/crisis inmobiliaria. Ahora el que manda es el que tiene el dinero, aunque sea poco y eso tampoco es del todo malo. 

Quería comentaros otra cosa pero se me ha ido el santo al cielo. :cook::cook:

Bueno, es igual, el Agosto haremos un experimento que durará tres años. No lo haré desde aquí sino lo más seguro desde un blog. Pondré 50.000 euros y en tres años me pongo una meta que por cierto ya he conseguido una vez. Eso sí, gracias que invertí en Alemania, pero es lo mismo. En el blog pondré la cantidad a la que quiero llegar a pesar de estar en un mercado quebrado. La compra de deuda y las subrogaciones tendrán bastante que ver. 

Será muy especializado, pero lo pondré todo. Tanto si va bien como si va mal. La ingeniería jurídica, los asesores que tengo desde hace tiempo, si tengo que pagar cajas de vino por negociar deudas...todo!!. Puede ser divertido y muy instructivo.

Pues nada, ánimos a todos y Suerte. Espero de verdad que dentro de unos años al menos unos cuantos hayan aprovechado el primer empujón y esto les haya sido útil. Yo lo dejo aquí. 

Saludos.


----------



## mosquin1 (24 May 2013)

Hola a todos y en especial a el secretario

Me gustaria saber la opinion que os merece y las posibles trabas y pegas que pueda tener ocultas lo siguiente....

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=53123

gracias


----------



## hinka (26 May 2013)

El Secretario dijo:


> Muy buenas amigo.
> 
> Mira, un buen licitador no sólo conoce las leyes, sino la idiosincrasia de cada sitio. Las manías del que firma la adjudicación y todo lo que le rodea. Digamos que ser perro viejo ayuda.
> 
> ...



¿Nos puedes decir cual es el blog?

---------- Post added 26-may-2013 at 11:14 ----------

Aprovechando que esta el Secretario....
Ando mirando esto:

Nº adjudicación directa:S2013R158600100502
Presentación de ofertasELEGACION AEAT
Fecha límite de presentación de ofertas:29-may-2013 a las 23:59
Precio mínimo de adjudicación:No hay precio mínimo de adjudicación
Importe del depósito:2.798,22 €

Esta es la nota simple.

___ CARGAS (SALVO AFECCIONES FISCALES POR PROCEDENCIA) _______________


- ANOTACION DE EMBARGO.

Anotación preventiva de embargo letra A, A FAVOR DEL ESTADO, por deudas a la Hacienda Pública, importando los débitos un total de 435.878,66. Procedimiento administrativo de apremio que se instruye en la Unidad de Recaudación de la Delegación Especial de Galicia.Fecha: 10/03/03. En la misma fecha se expidió certificación de cargas de la finca.


- PRÓRROGA DE EMBARGO.

La anotación preventiva letra A a favor del ESTADO se prorroga por plazo de cuatro años mas desde esta fecha por la letra B siguiente.- A Coruña, 2 de Enero de 2.007.


nota marginal prorroga embargo : PRORROGADA LA ADJUNTA ANOTACION LETRA A POR LA SIGUIENTE LETRA B.- A CORUÑA, 2 DE ENERO DE 2.007.



- ANOTACION DE EMBARGO.

Anotación preventiva de embargo a instancia de la HACIENDA PUBLICA -EL ESTADO- por los importes siguientes: IMPORTE PENDIENTE TOTAL: 1.278.180,81 EUROS; INTERESES: 573.568,88 EUROS; COSTAS: 6.000 EUROS; IMPORTE A EMBARGAR: 1.857.749,69 EUROS, diligencia de embargo número 151023303162Y.- Causó la anotación letra C, con fecha 14 de Abril de 2.010.


- AFECCIÓN: AUTOLIQUIDADA DE TRANSMISIONES.

Afecta al posible pago del impuesto, según nota al margen de la inscripción/anotación C de fecha 14/04/2010.


certificacion de dominio y cargas : Con esta fecha se expidió certificación del dominio y cargas de esta finca en cumplimiento del mandamiento que refiere la anotación adjunta letra C.- A Coruña, 14 de Abril de 2.010. 


- PRÓRROGA DE EMBARGO.

Anotación de prorroga de la precedente anotación letra A por plazo de cuatro años desde esta fecha a instancia de la HACIENDA PUBLICA -EL ESTADO- Delegación Especial de Galicia, número de diligencia 150323000929W.- Causó la anotación letra D, con fecha 10 de Enero de 2.011.


- AFECCIÓN: AUTOLIQUIDADA DE TRANSMISIONES.

Afecta al posible pago del impuesto, según nota al margen de la inscripción/anotación D de fecha 10/01/2011.

___________ ASIENTO/S PRESENTACIÓN PENDIENTE/S _________


NO hay documentos pendientes de despacho


En principio no veo que exista ningun otra deuda anterior a la de haciendo. Por lo que entiendo que despues de la subasta quedaria limpia de toda deuda. ¿Seria esto correcto?


----------



## Dudosillo (26 May 2013)

No nos quedes huérfanos Secretario.
Déjanos la dirección del blog, por favor.


----------



## Pesado (27 May 2013)

Secre, borra mensajes que tienes el buzón lleno.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (30 May 2013)

Vaya, sabor agridulce ver que El Secretario se vuelve a asomar por aquí, pero al mismo tiempo anuncia su despedida. Aunque lo del blog pinta muy bien. Espero que ponga la dirección para seguirlo, he aprendido de este hombre más que de muchos maestros de mi infancia.

Respecto a mi experiencia, he pujado por dos inmuebles.
Para ambos, las cargas y la tasación son valores muy próximos, lo que me ha permitido presentar ofertas bajas y, lo más importante, realizar depósitos no demasiado grandes para tratarse de inmuebles 
De momento la adjudicación se ha prorrogado ante la insuficiencia de las ofertas presentadas, así que no creo que me lo adjudiquen. 

Modestamente, creo que he hecho bastante bien los deberes. Trabajo de campo en los inmuebles (poco, no he hablado con el presidente de la comunidad por ejemplo), pedir notas simples y, sobre todo, relaciones públicas con los funcionarios que llevan el tema. En este sentido, por un lado el jefe de servicio me dejó claro que no se van a adjudicar por precios irrisorios. Pero por otro, un vocal de procedimientos se quedó bastante impresionado con mi persona y con mi "secretariana" estrategia, y se deshizo en alabanzas por las posibilidades reales que tenía con ella de "pegar el salto y no depender de una nómina", como le dije que era mi intención (estoy parado). 

En resumen, que lo que nos está enseñando este hombre es oro en paño y aprovecho para darle infinitas gracias por su infinita generosidad. Ya os contaré si me quedo los inmuebles en cuestión.


----------



## Pesado (3 Jun 2013)

marolmat dijo:


> Vaya, sabor agridulce ver que El Secretario se vuelve a asomar por aquí, pero al mismo tiempo anuncia su despedida. Aunque lo del blog pinta muy bien. Espero que ponga la dirección para seguirlo, he aprendido de este hombre más que de muchos maestros de mi infancia.
> 
> Respecto a mi experiencia, he pujado por dos inmuebles.
> Para ambos, *las cargas y la tasación son valores muy próximos*, lo que me ha permitido presentar ofertas bajas y, lo más importante, realizar depósitos no demasiado grandes para tratarse de inmuebles
> ...



Con todos mis respetos, pero...qué sentido tiene pujar por un inmueble con unas cargas similares a la tasación? Teniendo en cuenta que la tasación seguramente está hinchada (al menos, en los inmuebles que he ido ojeando suele ser así), a ver si te vas a tener que comer una deuda mayor que el precio real del inmueble...


----------



## Black Horse (4 Jun 2013)

Se puede hacer todo el proceso online? Tengo claro que sí en lo referente a los depósitos y posturas, pero ¿cómo está el asunto de pedir notas simples?

Por otro lado, de los modos que hay de certificar la identidad electrónica ¿Cuál habéis escogido vosotros?


----------



## Komet (4 Jun 2013)

Pesado dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos, pero...qué sentido tiene pujar por un inmueble con unas cargas similares a la tasación? Teniendo en cuenta que la tasación seguramente está hinchada (al menos, en los inmuebles que he ido ojeando suele ser así), a ver si te vas a tener que comer una deuda mayor que el precio real del inmueble...



Acabo de terminar de leerme este hilo después de dedicarle varios meses de manera intermitente. 

Una de las estrategias que proponía el Secretario era precisamente participar en ese tipo de subastas.... resumiendo, la jugada está en adjudicarte por una cantidad pequeña un bien de un valor mucho mayor y negociar una quita de las cargas con los acreedores, o incluso en el peor de los casos alquilar ese bien mientras todavía seas tercer poseedor. Da igual que la tasación sea desproporcionada si al negociar la quita consigues reducirla en un 50 o 60%.... si además consigues a la vez que negocias con el banco darle el pase a alguien, entonces la jugada sale redonda consiguiendo un buen pico de beneficio sin haber aportado apenas pasta en la operación.....

A este tipo de subastas pertenecía aquella famosa del piso de Príncipe de Vergara, que por cierto tiene el portal enfrente del de Luis Bárcenas si no me equivoco... Algún día nos contarás Secretario que fue lo que te hizo dar marcha atrás, porque por los datos que iba leyendo en este hilo parecía un negocio seguro. Yo no me animé a hacer puja porque a parte de no haber participado en una subasta en mi vida, soy un poco cagado, pero espero con ansia a la publicación de su blog en agosto. Coincido con otros foreros en calificar este hilo y todos los conocimientos que ha tenido a bien compartir como "oro en paño". MUCHAS GRACIAS!

---------- Post added 04-jun-2013 at 13:18 ----------




Black Horse dijo:


> Se puede hacer todo el proceso online? Tengo claro que sí en lo referente a los depósitos y posturas, pero *¿cómo está el asunto de pedir notas simples?*
> 
> Por otro lado, de los modos que hay de certificar la identidad electrónica ¿Cuál habéis escogido vosotros?



Conociendo la dirección postal del bien, la nota simple se puede pedir también online en www.registradores.org


----------



## mosquin1 (4 Jun 2013)

¿como puedo saber o donde ver el precio en que se adjudica esto?

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=53123


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (4 Jun 2013)

mosquin1 dijo:


> ¿como puedo saber o donde ver el precio en que se adjudica esto?
> 
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=53123



Eso, a pesar de la fecha límite que pone, parece que está abierto a oferta. No se puede saber precio de adjudicación porque no está adjudicado... no hay muchas adjudicaciones directas que pongan la cantidad en la que se adjudica, la inmensa mayoría sólo pone la fecha.


----------



## Komet (4 Jun 2013)

mosquin1 dijo:


> ¿como puedo saber o donde ver el precio en que se adjudica esto?
> 
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=53123



En la pestaña que pone "Mostrar mas informacion" viene un número de teléfono en el que te pueden informar...


----------



## Black Horse (4 Jun 2013)

Gracias Komet!!


----------



## Pesado (5 Jun 2013)

Komet dijo:


> Acabo de terminar de leerme este hilo después de dedicarle varios meses de manera intermitente.
> 
> *Una de las estrategias que proponía el Secretario era precisamente participar en ese tipo de subastas.... resumiendo, la jugada está en adjudicarte por una cantidad pequeña un bien de un valor mucho mayor y negociar una quita de las cargas con los acreedores, o incluso en el peor de los casos alquilar ese bien mientras todavía seas tercer poseedor. Da igual que la tasación sea desproporcionada si al negociar la quita consigues reducirla en un 50 o 60%.... si además consigues a la vez que negocias con el banco darle el pase a alguien, entonces la jugada sale redonda consiguiendo un buen pico de beneficio sin haber aportado apenas pasta en la operación.....*
> 
> ...



Ah, bueno, entonces sí. El problema es que luego no puedas renegociar la deuda, seguramente ni alquilando la propiedad consigas hacer frente a los costes de la deuda...y a ver cómo consigues dar el pase de un inmueble con unas cargas tan elevadas...


----------



## Komet (5 Jun 2013)

Pesado dijo:


> Ah, bueno, entonces sí. El problema es que luego no puedas renegociar la deuda, seguramente ni alquilando la propiedad consigas hacer frente a los costes de la deuda...y a ver cómo consigues dar el pase de un inmueble con unas cargas tan elevadas...



Al ser tercer poseedor los costes de la deuda no son tuyos, así que en el peor de los casos no tienes que hacerlos frente... alquilándolo lo que recuperarías sería la inversión inicial, proporcionalmente mucho mas baja que la tasación y las cargas....


----------



## Pesado (5 Jun 2013)

Komet dijo:


> Al ser tercer poseedor los costes de la deuda no son tuyos, así que en el peor de los casos no tienes que hacerlos frente... alquilándolo lo que recuperarías sería la inversión inicial, proporcionalmente mucho mas baja que la tasación y las cargas....



Tienes razón, me estoy leyendo el hilo y había entendido mal el concepto de tercer poseedor. Mis disculpas.

Pero sigo teniendo una duda, por si alguien sabe que sucede. Supongamos que no has conseguido refinanciar la deuda ni tampoco encontrar un comprador.

Entonces, qué sucede?


----------



## Dudosillo (5 Jun 2013)

El inmueble es el que tiene la carga, no tú.
En el peor de los casos, pierdes lo que pagaste a hacienda por el+ los gastos.


----------



## Black Horse (6 Jun 2013)

Debido a que no vivo cerca de las ciudades donde se llevan a cabo los trámites y que, por otro lado mi actividad principal tampoco me deja demasiado tiempo libre para hacerlo, me estoy planteando obtener el certificado electrónico de persona física con alguna de las empresas que tiene reconocida la AEAT. La pregunta es ¿alguien ha obtenido dicha certificación? ¿da problemas? La AEAT pone en primer lugar a la fábrica nacional de moneda y timbre, por razones evidentes, pero hay un listado larguísimo. ¿Cuál de ellas es más barata o tiene mejor relación calidad o servicio/precio? Esta es la lista de las empresas que da la AEAT 

Agencia Tributaria - Entidades emisoras de certificados electrónicos.


----------



## hinka (7 Jun 2013)

Black Horse dijo:


> Debido a que no vivo cerca de las ciudades donde se llevan a cabo los trámites y que, por otro lado mi actividad principal tampoco me deja demasiado tiempo libre para hacerlo, me estoy planteando obtener el certificado electrónico de persona física con alguna de las empresas que tiene reconocida la AEAT. La pregunta es ¿alguien ha obtenido dicha certificación? ¿da problemas? La AEAT pone en primer lugar a la fábrica nacional de moneda y timbre, por razones evidentes, pero hay un listado larguísimo. ¿Cuál de ellas es más barata o tiene mejor relación calidad o servicio/precio? Esta es la lista de las empresas que da la AEAT
> 
> Agencia Tributaria - Entidades emisoras de certificados electrónicos.



Lo más facil, rapido y barato.
Te vas a la comisaria de policia donde tramitas tu DNI.
Le dices que te activen el DNI electronico. Te lo activan, te dan una clave y unas instrucciones de como instalarlo.
Te compras el terminal para leer tarjetas con chip o DNI´s.
Yo es lo que utilizo y va razonablemente bien.


----------



## Black Horse (7 Jun 2013)

Sí, el problema es que ´había oído que iba fatal...


----------



## Pesado (13 Jun 2013)

Secretario,

Sobre el Blog que piensas hacer con el reto/experimento a partir de 50k euros...pondrás el link en el foro para que te podamos seguir?


----------



## begginer (13 Jun 2013)

*Iniciado por Reilly-Minkoff*

Muy buenas Begginer, 

Verás, a parte de la curiosidad por ver cómo van saliendo las pujas que hacéis en el hilo, es que tengo mirado un garaje para dentro de un par semanas... tendría que hacerlo casi todo todavía (solo he visto el edificio por fuera), pero la verdad es que antes de echarme a andar me gustaría saber cómo te están yendo los trámites tras la adjudicación, si no es molestia.

Lo estás haciendo tú todo o te has puesto en manos de un gestor?? 
Ya tienes la posesión?? Cómo hacen esto en hacienda?? Te dan las llaves/mando del garaje y allá te las compongas??

Tampoco te quiero marear mucho porque la verdad es que dudas me asaltan a cientos. Pues eso, si tuvieras un huequillo para comentar cómo se va desarrollando, te lo agradecería en el alma. 

Por cierto, que sé que conoces la zona y también te gustan las rústicas, viste las que salían por la Revilla??... eran un par de ellas que salían por la Seguridad Social para estas fechas.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola a tod@s,

Ya recuperado de mi viaje a Morocco (vaya palizas en coche oiga hustec) y tras recomendárselo a todo el mundo, os cuento como va mi garaje.

Tras casi darme un chungo (la oferta la presenté por internet) al ver que era adjudicatario me pasé por Hacienda. Allí me dijeron que me llegaría la carta de pago en cosa de un mes aprox ya que el abogado del estado tenía la documentación :8:

Pregunté, ya que en el apartado de MI GALERIA en la página de AEAT tenía un pdf instándome al pago del bien, cúando empezaban a contar los 15 días hábiles que tenía para efectuar el pago y me confirmaron que desde que recibía la carta de pago por correo certificado. Esta me llegó el día 7/06.

Bueno realmente antes había ido a ver si le tiraba de la lengua al portero de la finca pero no me aportó casi nada. Un poco rancio.

Entre que llegaba la carta de pago y no, pedí una nota simple para confirmar que era un pleno dominio y así me lo aclara: 

TITULARES
Tal tal tal, S.L. *en pleno dominio* por título de compraventa, en virtud de Escritura Pública tal tal tal.....

En la nota simple indica también que el embargo es por 96.000 € anotado con la letra A y tiene uno posterior de la S.S. por 136.000 € anotado con la letra B.

Este lunes pasado fuí de nuevo a la finca para hablar con el "garajista" y pedirle el teléfono del administrador y ver de nuevo la plaza. En principio el administrador me ha dicho que no hay nada pendiente de pago. Se lo he pedido por escrito, así como si hay derramas próximas y el importe de la cuota.

Aprovechando la visita entré en el restaurante Txistu, está justo encima del garaje, para preguntar si les interesaría comprarla. Me dieron una tarjeta de sus oficinas y me dijeron que hablara con ellos pero que le suena que se habían deshecho de alguna hace poco. Me comentó el garajista que tenían muchas plazas en la primera planta.

Cuando volví a Hacienda para preguntar varias cosas tras llegarme la carta de pago (volví a confirmar desde cuándo empezaban los 15 días hábiles), pregunté si se hacía escritura pública de venta y me dijo que eso lo tenía que haber solicitado al hacer la oferta :: y que lo que me daban era el acta de adjudicación y con eso al registro. Si alguien sabe algo al respecto de si es un problema... aunque en Hacienda me dijeron que no y que así me la ahorraba.

Me comentó la funcionaria que si no iba a quedarme con el bien que les avisara lo antes posible para que no les supusiera un problema. :8::8:
Le pregunté si eso no era quebrar una subasta (no sabía que era eso de quebrar) y si no estaba penalizado. Me respondió que bueno que si alegaba alguna razón que no pasaba nada.
Me dijo que después de pagar y hasta que tuvieran el acta de adjudicación........... un par de meses. Eso es agosto por lo que supongo que será más bien septiembre.

Pregunté también a la amable funcionaria si había que ofrecérsela a la comunidad primero y me dijo que eso es en casos de varios propietarios.

En cuanto me llegue la confirmación por parte del administrador de que no tiene deudas chincharé la pasta por internec, pondré un anuncio de alquiler/venta, me pasaré por las oficinas del Txistu a ver que me cuentan, se la ofreceré también a otros restaurantes de postín que hay al lado y a la comunidad de vecinos.

Como curiosidad. Buscando en segundamano para ver otra vez cómo estaba el mercado, me encuentro un anuncio vendiendo esta misma plaza de la inmobiliaria REMIX :8::8:
La tienen a 15.000 €. Si sigue anunciada cuando la registre, es legal? les puedo denunciar?

Y de momento es todo lo que os puedo comentar. Bueno jejejeje, os puedo contar que he pujado por un lote de bebidas alcohólicas (Dom Perignon, Moet Chandon, Chivas 18 años, güisquis varios de 12 años, cognases, etc....) que si me lo adjudico me lo bebo cuando tenga el garaje registrado. Jajaja..... por favor no me lo piséis.

Saludos

P.D. Perdón por el tocho
P.D. 2.0. Reilly no sé a qué te refieres con las fincas de la Revilla y que conozco la zona. O estoy muy espeso o te confundes con otro. Ya me dirás


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (13 Jun 2013)

Menos mal que en el privado no ponía a parir a la forería ni te declaraba mi amor :XX::XX::XX:

Coñas a parte, no sé por qué pensaba que la nota simple la tenías de antes, la nota de la Seguridad Social está cancelada?? No te preocupa?? Ya sé que es posterior pero no tengo claro que las de la SS o Hacienda se anulen por ser posteriores y si lo unes al comentario del funcionario (sobre si la vas a quebrar)....

Otra cosa, ahora que comentas lo de Segundamano, hay unas disparidades del copón en cuanto al alquiler, si la cuota de comunidad es muy alta puede que te reviente la rentabilidad. Como no has comentado nada, supongo que no te habrás encontrado con que haya alguien usando la plaza.


Por cierto, hablando de parking, creo que en agosto salen otra vez unas de O'Donell que me han recordado esta entrada de Tristán, creo es muy interesantes para no darnos un hostiazo, de todas formas andar en la cocina y no quemarse... :cook:

Lo de las fincas es porque pensaba que habías sido tú el que había pujado (debe haber un comentario muuuuuuchas páginas atrás, qué pereza me da buscarlo!!) por una rústica por esa zona, vamos creo que son las mismas zonas.


----------



## scratch (13 Jun 2013)

Bueeeeeno, ayer hice oferta por tres trasterillos de un total de cuatro, en el mismo edificio.
Entre todos 1.000 € a ver por dónde salen. :fiufiu:

Pedí nota simple de uno de ellos, sale por un embargo de Hacienda con letra A, sin más cargas, los otros dos he dado por hecho que son de la misma empresa embargada (misma fecha de subasta, números de subasta consecutivos, mismo edificio, etc) así que doy por hecho también que tienen las mismas condiciones, si me adjudico alguno de los que no pedí la nota simple la pediré no vaya a ser que me pille los dedos.
Llamé a la delegación de Hacienda y SIEMPRE muy educadamente pedí información de la puja más alta que tuvieron la última vez (salieron en primera adjudicación directa a primeros de año), de los cuatro, del más pequeño ofertaron 200€, del más grande ofertaron 300€ y los otros dos no tuvieron ofertas.
El funcionario que me atendió fue muy educado y diligente. Me quedo con su última frase "... pues venga, a por los trasteros."


----------



## begginer (14 Jun 2013)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> Menos mal que en el privado no ponía a parir a la forería ni te declaraba mi amor :XX::XX::XX:.



Tienes razón reilly, he tenido muy poco tacto por no haber pedido tu permiso para publicar un mensaje privado. Mis disculpas.

De todas formas, por como sales en tu avatar, no eres mi tipo. Nuestro amor es imposible, asúmelo.

En la ficha del bien de Hacienda indica que no tiene cargas. Las posteriores desparecen.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (14 Jun 2013)

No es que no me fíe de Begginer, ni que yo sea D. errequerre, pero es que no me termina de quedar claro el asunto. A ver si algún alma caritativa tiene a bien solventarme la duda.

Ojo el tema es independiente del caso de Begginer, ya que sin esto claro no pujo ni por un boli.

En fin, esto es lo que dice Hacienda:


> Las cargas preferentes que recaen sobre los bienes que integran el lote adjudicado subsistirán después de la adjudicación, de tal forma que el adjudicatario deberá hacer frente a las mismas...



Queridos, necesitado de vuestra sabiduría me hallo.


----------



## begginer (14 Jun 2013)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> No es que no me fíe de Begginer, ni que yo sea D. errequerre, pero es que no me termina de quedar claro el asunto. A ver si algún alma caritativa tiene a bien solventarme la duda.
> 
> Ojo el tema es independiente del caso de Begginer, ya que sin esto claro no pujo ni por un boli.
> 
> ...



Esto ya está comentado en el hilo desde hace tiempo. Las anteriores al embargo subsisten y las posteriores desaparecen. Lo mejor que puedes hacer para quedarte tranquilo es preguntárselo a un abogado.


----------



## Komet (14 Jun 2013)

Por cargas preferentes se refiere a aquellas cargas que siendo posteriores no se cancelan, estas son: deudas derivadas del Impuesto de Bienes Inmuebles y deudas de la comunidad de propietarios y si son reclamadas en tercería de dominio: salarios de los trabajadores por cuenta ajena, derechos de Explotación del autor y cuotas a la Seguridad Social.

Como adjudicatario solo te afectan las dos primeras, a parte por supuesto de aquellas deudas inscritas anteriormente...


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (14 Jun 2013)

Muchas gracias a ambos, el tema es que no sé por qué entendía que las de la SS serían cargas preferentes. 

Pd.. Begginer, si lo de anteriores y posteriores lo tengo claro, el problema es/era que no tenía clara la consideración de cargas preferentes.


----------



## Diego Almazán (16 Jun 2013)

He empezado a leer el post, pero es enorme, y lo tendré que ir viendo poco a poco, por ahora llevo 10 páginas. El caso es que me he puesto a buscar y he encontrado esto, no necesito coche, pero soy de Jaén, por eso.

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=56838&idBien=0

Explicadme, que no me aclaro mucho, qué he de hacer?
Según pone, no tiene cargas, algo a valorar, tiene depositario, un tal Antonio nosequé, pero no sabemos si es o no el propietario, aunque hay fotos y por tanto parece estar bien. No tiene importe de adjudicación y pone que el depósito es 405 euros, que no se si significa que eso es el mínimo a pagar, en fin, ya me contaréis.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2013 at 20:06 ----------

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=56720&idBien=0

Y esto qué? No tiene mucha utilidad pero anda que no iba a celebrar la adjudicación del embargo si me lo dieran por 100 euracos. No?

Ahora ya en serio, no teniendo precio mínimo de adjudicación y siendo la valoración de 1800 euros, cuanto habría que pujar? Otra cosa es que no aparece la fianza digamos, que ahora no recuerdo cómo se llama


----------



## Black Horse (18 Jun 2013)

Diego Almazán dijo:


> He empezado a leer el post, pero es enorme, y lo tendré que ir viendo poco a poco, por ahora llevo 10 páginas. El caso es que me he puesto a buscar y he encontrado esto, no necesito coche, pero soy de Jaén, por eso.
> 
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=56838&idBien=0
> 
> ...



Para pujar por el coche tienes que hacer un depósito previo por ese importe. Aparte iría la puja que hagas. Si fueses el ganador te descontarían el importe del depósito. El depositario es el dueño (poco recomendable)

A las bebidas ya no llegas. La fecha limite era el 14 de junio.


----------



## scratch (25 Jun 2013)

scratch dijo:


> Bueeeeeno, ayer hice oferta por tres trasterillos de un total de cuatro, en el mismo edificio.
> Entre todos 1.000 € a ver por dónde salen. :fiufiu:
> 
> Pedí nota simple de uno de ellos, sale por un embargo de Hacienda con letra A, sin más cargas, los otros dos he dado por hecho que son de la misma empresa embargada (misma fecha de subasta, números de subasta consecutivos, mismo edificio, etc) así que doy por hecho también que tienen las mismas condiciones, si me adjudico alguno de los que no pedí la nota simple la pediré no vaya a ser que me pille los dedos.
> ...



Ha salido el resultado hoy. Me quedé sin trasteros. :ouch:
EDITO:
Y he de reconocer que me he puesto de mala leche 
También me he desanimado un poco, no tengo mucho dinero y no puedo optar a muchas cosas, aparte de que lo poco que tengo no me puedo permitir el lujo de perderlo. :´(

EDITO 2ª PARTE

Os pongo las adjudicaciones por las que oferté y los importes por los que lo hice. 
Mi posición era la siguiente:
El que realmente me interesaba era el más grande (para quedármelo), mi objetivo con ésta operación era hacerme con los tres, y vender o alquilar los otros dos para cubrir todos los gastos generados de tal forma que el que a mí me interesaba me saliera "gratis". Buscaba un precio de adjudicación bajo para poder vender sin dificultad a un precio bajo. Quizá mi fallo ha sido el ofertar demasiado bajo, pero es que tampoco tenía mucha idea del precio de mercado de los trasteros, no encontré ninguna referencia por la zona.
A toro pasado, ¿cuánto hubierais ofrecido? ¿A qué precio hubierais intentado vender/alquilar? En definitiva, ¿cuál es vuestra opinión?
Creo que así podremos aprender todos.

*TRASTERO 1 OFERTADO 325,00 €*
3.389,77 €
No constan cargas

Toledo

Tipo de bien:Trastero
Título Jurídicoleno dominio
Localización:CL/ CASARRUBIOS, 1
45214 CEDILLO DEL CONDADO TOLEDO
Inscripción:Registro número 2 de ILLESCAS	
Tomo: 1742 Libro: 89
Folio: 56 Finca: 7472 Inscripción: 1
Descripción: URBANA.FINCA NUMERO OCHO. CUARTO TRASTERO SEÑALADO CON NUMERO 16 EN PLANTA SO TANO DEL EDIFICIO EN CEDILLO DEL CONDADO (TOLEDO), CALLE CASARRUBIOS Nº 1. SU PERFICIE CONSTRUIDA DE 10,01 METROS CUADRADOS,TOTALMENTE DIAFANO.LINDA: DCHA CON TRASTERO Nº 17, IZQ CON EL Nº 15 Y FONDO CON MURO EDIFICIO, AL FRENTE CON PASILLO DE ACCESO A LOS MISMOS. CUOTA DE 0,21% GENERAL Y 6,35 % PARTICULAR.
Información Adicional: REFERENCIA CATASTRAL: 1214007VK2411S0009OT. GRAVADA, POR LA FINCA DE PROCEDENCIA 2505, CON SERVIDUMBRE PERSONAL VOLUNTARIA DESTINADA A UNA INSTALACIóN DE ENERGíA ELéCTRICA.

*
TRASTERO 2 (El que me interesaba) OFERTADO 450,00 €*
6.295,33 €
No constan cargas

Toledo

Tipo de bien:Trastero
Título Jurídicoleno dominio
Localización:CL/ CASARRUBIOS, 1
45214 CEDILLO DEL CONDADO TOLEDO
Inscripción:Registro número 2 de ILLESCAS	
Tomo: 1742 Libro: 89
Folio: 38 Finca: 7466 Inscripción: 1
Descripción: URBANA: FINCA NUMERO DOS. CUARTO TRASTERO NUMERO DOS, EN SOTANO DEL EDIFICIO EN CEDILO DEL CONDADO, CALLE CASARRUBIOS 1. SUPERFICIE CONSTRUIDA DE 18,42 ME TROS CUADRADOS, DIAFANO.LINDA: DCHA, CUARTO DE INSTALACIONES, IZQ, CON TRASTE RO NUMERO TRES, FONDO, CON RAMPA DE ACCESO AL GARAJE, FRENTE CON PASILLO DE ACCESO A LOS MISMOS. CUOTA: 0,38% ELEMENTOS COMUNES Y 11,6820 % PARTICULAR.
Información Adicional: REFERENCIA CATASTRAL: 1214007VK2411S0003EX. GRAVADA,POR LA FINCA DE PROCEDENCIA 2505, CON SERVIDUMBRE PERSONAL VOLUNTARIA DESTINADA A UNA INSTALACIóN DE ENERGíA ELéCTRICA.

*TRASTERO 3 OFERTADO 225,00 €*
2.905,52 €
No constan cargas

Toledo

Tipo de bien:Trastero
Título Jurídicoleno dominio
Localización:CL/ CASARRUBIOS, 1
45214 CEDILLO DEL CONDADO TOLEDO
Inscripción:Registro número 2 de ILLESCAS	
Tomo: 1742 Libro: 89
Folio: 35 Finca: 7465 Inscripción: 1
Descripción: URBANA: FINCA NUMERO UNO. CUARTO TRASTERO NUMERO UNO. EN SOTANO DEL EDIFICIO EN CEDILLO DEL CONDADO, CALLE CASARRUBIOS 1. SUPERFICIE DE 7,41 METROS CUADRA DOS. DIAFANO. LINDA: DCHA CON HUECO ASCENSOR, IZQ, CUARTO INSTALACIONES, FON- DO CON MURO DEL EDIFICIO, AL FRENTE CON PASILLO DE ACCESO. CUOTA, 0,15 % ELE- MENTOS COMUNES Y 4,7019 % PARTICULAR.
Información Adicional: REFERENCIA CATASTRAL: 1214007VK2411S0002WZ. GRAVADA, POR LA FINCA DE PROCEDENCIA 2505, CON SERVIDUMBRE PERSONAL VOLUNTARIA DESTINADA A UNA INSTALACIóN DE ENERGíA ELéCTRICA.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (25 Jun 2013)

scratch dijo:


> Ha salido el resultado hoy. Me quedé sin trasteros. :ouch:
> EDITO:
> Y he de reconocer que me he puesto de mala leche
> También me he desanimado un poco, no tengo mucho dinero y no puedo optar a muchas cosas, aparte de que lo poco que tengo no me puedo permitir el lujo de perderlo. :´(



Una pena Scratch, pero no hay que desesperar, ya saldrá la buena.

En cuanto a lo de la pasta, una posible solución está clara, en parte porque es una buena forma de salvar el escollo de la pasta y, por otro lado, porque también es una buena forma de "quitarse" competencia... Las contras las sabemos todos, ya se sabe aquello de las medias... Esto es una cuestión de cada uno. 
En mi caso ya he probado en buscar alguna colaboración y he encontrado buena disposición, también he recibido negativas como es lógico.


----------



## scratch (25 Jun 2013)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> Una pena Scratch, pero no hay que desesperar, ya saldrá la buena.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de la pasta, una posible solución está clara, en parte porque es una buena forma de salvar el escollo de la pasta y, por otro lado, porque también es una buena forma de "quitarse" competencia... Las contras las sabemos todos, ya se sabe aquello de las medias... Esto es una cuestión de cada uno.
> En mi caso ya he probado en buscar alguna colaboración y he encontrado buena disposición, también he recibido negativas como es lógico.



Tienes MP.


----------



## begginer (25 Jun 2013)

scratch, ¿sabes por cuánto se adjudicaron los trasteros?


----------



## scratch (25 Jun 2013)

begginer dijo:


> scratch, ¿sabes por cuánto se adjudicaron los trasteros?



No, mañana pregunto, también tengo interés en saberlo.


----------



## Leño (25 Jun 2013)

No retires el depósito hasta que el adjudicatario pague (en la aeat te informan de esto); podría darse el caso de que no pagase, perdiera su depósito, y el bien pasara al segundo mejor postor.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (25 Jun 2013)

Leño dijo:


> No retires el depósito hasta que el adjudicatario pague (en la aeat te informan de esto); podría darse el caso de que no pagase, perdiera su depósito, y el bien pasara al segundo mejor postor.



Probablemente éstas no tuvieran depósito, de todas formas está muy bien tener en cuenta esto que comentas.


----------



## scratch (25 Jun 2013)

Leño dijo:


> No retires el depósito hasta que el adjudicatario pague (en la aeat te informan de esto); podría darse el caso de que no pagase, perdiera su depósito, y el bien pasara al segundo mejor postor.





Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> Probablemente éstas no tuvieran depósito, de todas formas está muy bien tener en cuenta esto que comentas.



Como dice Reilly, en este caso no era necesario depósito, y efectívamente es un detalle a tener en cuenta.


----------



## begginer (26 Jun 2013)

scratch dijo:


> No, mañana pregunto, también tengo interés en saberlo.



Por hacer una porra

Trastero 1 -----> 711 €
Trastero 2 -----> 2300 €
Trastero 3 -----> 501 €


----------



## scratch (26 Jun 2013)

begginer dijo:


> scratch, ¿sabes por cuánto se adjudicaron los trasteros?





scratch dijo:


> No, mañana pregunto, también tengo interés en saberlo.





begginer dijo:


> Por hacer una porra
> 
> Trastero 1 -----> 711 €
> Trastero 2 -----> 2300 €
> Trastero 3 -----> 501 €



Se me ha ido la pelota y cuando me he dado cuenta eran más de las 14:00 

EDITO.
Mi porra
TTrastero 1 -----> 850 €
Trastero 2 -----> 1150 €
Trastero 3 -----> 725 €


----------



## Komet (26 Jun 2013)

Leño dijo:


> No retires el depósito hasta que el adjudicatario pague (en la aeat te informan de esto); podría darse el caso de que no pagase, perdiera su depósito, y el bien pasara al segundo mejor postor.



Así fue como el Secretario se quedó con un estanco....

Venga, a ver si me quedo con la muñeca chochona, ahí va mi porra.....

Trastero 1 -----> 450 €
Trastero 2 -----> 800 €
Trastero 3 -----> 350 €


----------



## scratch (27 Jun 2013)

begginer dijo:


> scratch, ¿sabes por cuánto se adjudicaron los trasteros?





scratch dijo:


> No, mañana pregunto, también tengo interés en saberlo.





begginer dijo:


> Por hacer una porra
> 
> Trastero 1 -----> 711 €
> Trastero 2 -----> 2300 €
> Trastero 3 -----> 501 €





scratch dijo:


> Se me ha ido la pelota y cuando me he dado cuenta eran más de las 14:00
> 
> EDITO.
> Mi porra
> ...





Komet dijo:


> Así fue como el Secretario se quedó con un estanco....
> 
> Venga, a ver si me quedo con la muñeca chochona, ahí va mi porra.....
> 
> ...



Ya tengo los datos:

*Trastero 1 -----> Adjudicado por 842 €
Trastero 2 -----> Adjudicado por 1613 €
Trastero 3 -----> Adjudicado por 762 €*

EDITO
Tirando de calculadora me sale que se han adjudicado por, aproximadamente, un 25% de la valoración. (entre un 24% y un 26%).


----------



## begginer (27 Jun 2013)

scratch dijo:


> Ya tengo los datos:
> 
> *Trastero 1 -----> Adjudicado por 842 €
> Trastero 2 -----> Adjudicado por 1613 €
> Trastero 3 -----> Adjudicado por 762 €*



Muy ajustada tu porra scratch......... has ganado la muñeca chochona.


Yo ayer efectué el pago de mi garaje. En septiembre tendré el acta de adjudicación y el manifiesto de cancelación de cargas por el embargo de la S.S.

Ayer también me dieron el certificado por parte de la comunidad de propietarios por el que indican que está al corriente de los pagos (que formal el embargado, jejeje)


----------



## scratch (27 Jun 2013)

begginer dijo:


> Muy ajustada tu porra scratch......... has ganado la muñeca chochona.
> 
> 
> Yo ayer efectué el pago de mi garaje. En septiembre tendré el acta de adjudicación y el manifiesto de cancelación de cargas por el embargo de la S.S.
> ...



Así me gustan los embargos, limpios de polvo y paja.
¿Qué vas a hacer con él? ¿Encontrasete comprador o inquilino? (si no es meterme donde no me llaman  )


----------



## begginer (27 Jun 2013)

scratch dijo:


> Así me gustan los embargos, limpios de polvo y paja.
> ¿Qué vas a hacer con él? ¿Encontrasete comprador o inquilino? (si no es meterme donde no me llaman  )



Quiero venderlo por 26.000 €. Si tardo pues lo alquilaré. Las dos últimas semanas he estado muy liado con la renta 2012 y no he hecho ni fotos de la plaza.


----------



## rory (28 Jun 2013)

Buenas a todos. Veo que el hilo sigue lento pero seguro. Quisiera exponer el caso de un garaje que me tiene un poco intrigado. Sale a enajenación el garaje tasado en 55.000 euros y en el expediente indica que no constan cargas.

Pido nota simple y me encuentro con que sí las tiene. Transcribo un fragmento de la nota simple, a ver si me echan ustedes una mano, que no me aclaro del todo con este caso.

La duda es sobre esa hipoteca. ¿Por qué está favor de hacienda? ¿cambia algo eso? Deduzco que lo único que cambia es que en caso de negociar una quita (que así sería), en vez de negociar con un banco, negocias con hacienda, que no sé si será mejor o peor.

Pero si existían cargas por una hipoteca a favor de hacienda, ¿por qué no lo ponen en el expediente? 

Luego está que las cargas superan el precio de tasación, pero eso es otra historia.


*Nota simple *

_CARGAS VIGENTES:

-*HIPOTECA* a favor de la Agencia Estatal de la Administración Tributaria para seguridad de a): El pago de hasta la suma de 70.000 euros del importe correspondiente a las cantidades aplazadas, a pagar según se indica en la cláusula primera.
b) Hasta como máximo un 25% de la suma asegurada conforme al apartado a) para costas y gastos de ejecución.

-Constituida en la inscripción 2ª con carácter unilateral y aceptada por la AEAT mediante nota al márgen de dicha inscripción 2ª.
Al margen de dicha inscripción, consta extendida la siguiente nota:
"*EXPEDIDA CERTIFICACIÓN DE CARGAS* de esta finca para la Ejecución de la hipoteca objeto de la inscripción adjunta en virtud de mandamiento....

Afección por autoliquidación del Impuesto de Transmisiones Patrimoniales, según nota al margen de la inscripción 2ª con fecha...
_


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (28 Jun 2013)

rory dijo:


> Buenas a todos. Veo que el hilo sigue lento pero seguro. Quisiera exponer el caso de un garaje que me tiene un poco intrigado. Sale a enajenación el garaje tasado en 55.000 euros y en el expediente indica que no constan cargas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenas Rory, 

A la espera de que alguien con nociones te conteste, lo que yo entiendo es que el deudor negoció con hacienda un pago fraccionado de la deuda, le pedirían un aval y al no presentarlo, constituyeron la hipo. Supongo que el impago de los plazos garantizados por la hipo motivan la subasta, y que el importe resultante de la misma cancelará la hipoteca y por eso dicen que no hay cargas. Claro que esta situación genera un montón de dudas.
A ver que te contestan.


----------



## rory (28 Jun 2013)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> Buenas Rory,
> 
> A la espera de que alguien con nociones te conteste, lo que yo entiendo es que el deudor negoció con hacienda un pago fraccionado de la deuda, le pedirían un aval y al no presentarlo, constituyeron la hipo. Supongo que el impago de los plazos garantizados por la hipo motivan la subasta, y que el importe resultante de la misma cancelará la hipoteca y por eso dicen que no hay cargas. Claro que esta situación genera un montón de dudas.
> A ver que te contestan.



Gracias compañero. Yo iba por ese camino, pero a tientas y me lo has aclarado un poco más. Creo que la cosa puede ir por ahí, pero no lo entiendo del todo y hay cabos sueltos.

Cuando dices que constituyeron la hipoteca, ¿te refieres a que el deudor puso de aval la hipoteca del garaje?


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (28 Jun 2013)

rory dijo:


> Gracias compañero. Yo iba por ese camino, pero a tientas y me lo has aclarado un poco más. Creo que la cosa puede ir por ahí, pero no lo entiendo del todo y hay cabos sueltos.
> 
> Cuando dices que constituyeron la hipoteca, ¿te refieres a que el deudor puso de aval la hipoteca del garaje?



Si que suscita muchas dudas la situación, las cantidades y demás. 

He encontrado esto: 



> Leo a través de la página notariosyregistradores.com que ya hay consulta vinculante de la Dirección General de Tributos por la que se establece que en la constitución de Hipotecas Unilaterales como garantía de pago para fraccionamientos y aplazamientos acordados con Hacienda, el sujeto pasivo, y por lo tanto, el obligado al pago del impuesto es la propia Hacienda, de forma que se trata de una operación exenta.
> 
> La hipoteca unilateral es una especialidad de la hipoteca, y como tal se trata de un contrato de garantía accesorio a otra obligación que se constituye en dos actos notariales. Primero, el deudor acude al notario y ofrece unilateralmente al acreedor la constitución de la hipoteca en garantía de una deuda.



Luego buscando por hipoteca unilateral salen muchos resultados, varios de ellos de jurisprudencia...


----------



## rory (29 Jun 2013)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> Si que suscita muchas dudas la situación, las cantidades y demás.
> 
> He encontrado esto:
> 
> ...



Gracias por el enlace, lo tengo algo más claro aún pero me quedan el cabo suelto de si esa hipoteca indirecta constituye carga. Yo creo que como dices, no hay cargas, pero no estoy al 100% convencido.

Y en el caso de que esos 70.000 euros sí constituyesen cargas, no sería buen negocio, ya que las cargas superan en casi un tercio a la valoración. El margen que se le sacaría a ese garaje sería ínfimo.


----------



## rory (5 Jul 2013)

Propongo un caso.

Imaginad un inmueble en adjudicación directa. Valoración 300.000 y cargas 200.000

En principio pinta bien. Se nos adjudica por unos 25.000, aunque el secretario dijo que más bien sería entre un 25 por ciento o 30% de restar las cargas a la valoración. Es decir, el 25 por ciento de 100.000 euros.

ya tenemos la propiedad del piso por 25.000 euros.

Ahora toca buscar comprador y negociar las cargas con el banco. Y ahí es dónde tengo la duda. para que la operación sea rentable para el tiempo invertido y las cantidades manejadas, el banco tendría que admitirnos una quita mínima del 40-50% de la deuda.

¿Dijo algo El Secretario sobre si las quitas suelen estar por el 50%, , 60% o por el contrario suelen ser más bajas?

Echando cálculos, para encontrar un rápido comprador la rebaja debe de ser buena, ya que hay mucha oferta de pisos. 

En el piso que nos ocupa, después de mirar pisos similares y sus precios, se podría ofertar por 200.000 euros, para hacer una venta rápida.

Si la quita es del 50%, la carga se queda en 100.000, que debemos restar a los 200.000 euros que nos paga el nuevo comprador, menos los 25.000 invertidos en la adjudicación. 

Nos quedan por tanto 75.000 euros de beneficio.

La duda principal es sobre cómo es la negociación del la quita con el banco, sobre qué porcentaje admiten de quita sobre las cargas.


----------



## Leño (5 Jul 2013)

rory dijo:


> Propongo un caso.
> 
> Imaginad un inmueble en adjudicación directa. Valoración 300.000 y cargas 200.000
> 
> ...




Creo recordar que dijo que por esas sumas el banco ni te recibe. Sin embargo, con la modificación de la LEC, para el banco es menos goloso acabar en ejecución. En mi opinión, hoy debería resultarle interesante al banco negociar una quita de hasta un 30-40%, que es igual a que el tercer poseedor ejerza su derecho de tanteo en subasta.
Y supongo que dependerá muchísimo del caso.


----------



## rory (5 Jul 2013)

Leño dijo:


> Creo recordar que dijo que por esas sumas el banco ni te recibe. Sin embargo, con la modificación de la LEC, para el banco es menos goloso acabar en ejecución. En mi opinión, hoy debería resultarle interesante al banco negociar una quita de hasta un 30-40%, que es igual a que el tercer poseedor ejerza su derecho de tanteo en subasta.
> Y supongo que dependerá muchísimo del caso.



Gracias. Pero entonces, ¿cómo negocias las cargas con el banco?

Si vamos a por un bien inmueble con unas buenas cargas es para luego negociarlas, sino no tiene sentido meterse.

Perdona, ¿en qué consiste la ejecución exactamente desde el punto de vista legal? ¿Puede resolver la ejecución cuando tú eres el tercer poseedor?


----------



## Leño (5 Jul 2013)

rory dijo:


> Gracias. Pero entonces, ¿cómo negocias las cargas con el banco?
> 
> Si vamos a por un bien inmueble con unas buenas cargas es para luego negociarlas, sino no tiene sentido meterse.



Claro, pero es que antes de ser tú el tercer poseedor no eres nadie para negociar con ellos. No te van a firmar una oferta vinculante jamás.
Cuando eres el adjudicatario ya estás en otra posición: eres objeto de negociación pero además ellos saben que te tienen cogido por los webs en cierta medida (la suma por la que has sido adjudicatario). Por eso hay que ser muy listo y tener mucha experiencia, a las dos partes les interesa llegar a un acuerdo, porque las dos pueden ganar, pero también las dos pueden perder. Si la carga es pequeña tu posición en la negociación es mala, y si es de varios millones tu posición mejora notablemente.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (5 Jul 2013)

En tu ejercicio, Rory, qué crees que va a hacer el banco si no negocia contigo?? la respuesta a esta pregunta la tienes es todas las subastas de los juzgados, habrá que ver qué entidad es y cómo está actuando con el resto de procesos, qué sistema están utilizando y los márgenes en los que se están moviendo


----------



## Komet (5 Jul 2013)

De toda la explicación que dio el Secretario la parte de como negociar con el banco es un poco la que quedó explicada de manera un poco menos concreta.... 

Tal y como ya han comentado cuanto mayor sea carga a negociar mayor es la posibilidad de que sean mas receptivos a negociar y de obtener una buena quita. Por otro lado recuerdo que comentó en un par de veces que lo conveniente no era ir uno mismo a pecho descubierto sino hacerlo a través de un abogado... También parece una buena idea para tener la sartén mas por el mango el firmar un contrato de alquiler por debajo del precio de mercado pero sin pasarse para que no te acusen de simulación de contrato... 

Hay un tema que no tengo muy claro del todo, pero yo creo que si en la negociación no llegas a ningún acuerdo con el banco, y finalmente el banco decide ejecutar la hipoteca, tu como tercer poseedor tendrías derecho de tanteo en la subasta, lo cual sería una carta muy potente a tu favor....


----------



## scratch (5 Jul 2013)

Leño dijo:


> Claro, pero es que antes de ser tú el tercer poseedor no eres nadie para negociar con ellos. No te van a firmar una oferta vinculante jamás.
> Cuando eres el adjudicatario ya estás en otra posición: *eres objeto de negociación pero además ellos saben que te tienen cogido por los webs en cierta medida (la suma por la que has sido adjudicatario)*. Por eso hay que ser muy listo y tener mucha experiencia, a las dos partes les interesa llegar a un acuerdo, porque las dos pueden ganar, pero también las dos pueden perder. Si la carga es pequeña tu posición en la negociación es mala, y si es de varios millones tu posición mejora notablemente.



Cuanto menor sea la suma por la que te la has adjudicado más capacidad de negociación tendrás, ten en cuenta que si no llegas a ningún acuerdo, en el peor de los casos podrás alquilar a la espera de ejecución hipotecaria, durante el tiempo que duran los trámites hasta la ejecución hay que intentar, al menos, recuperar lo que has invertido, cuanto menor sea este importe mayor facilidad para recuperarlo e incluso obtener beneficio.

Hay que conseguir hacerles ver que si te hacen la quita obtienen la pasta en el corto plazo y no tienen que meter la vivienda en sus balances y provisionar por ello. Si continúan con la ejecución pueden tardar muuuuuucho tiempo en recuperar la pasta y no tienen garantizado recuperar todo.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (5 Jul 2013)

Komet dijo:


> De toda la explicación que dio el Secretario la parte de como negociar con el banco es un poco la que quedó explicada de manera un poco menos concreta....
> 
> Tal y como ya han comentado cuanto mayor sea carga a negociar mayor es la posibilidad de que sean mas receptivos a negociar y de obtener una buena quita. Por otro lado recuerdo que comentó en un par de veces que lo conveniente no era ir uno mismo a pecho descubierto sino hacerlo a través de un abogado... También parece una buena idea para tener la sartén mas por el mango el firmar un contrato de alquiler por debajo del precio de mercado pero sin pasarse para que no te acusen de simulación de contrato...
> 
> Hay un tema que no tengo muy claro del todo, pero yo creo que si en la negociación no llegas a ningún acuerdo con el banco, y finalmente el banco decide ejecutar la hipoteca, tu como tercer poseedor tendrías derecho de tanteo en la subasta, lo cual sería una carta muy potente a tu favor....



En realidad Komet, para el caso que nos ocupa, la posición de tercer poseedor no tendría relevancia alguna sobre las acciones que como propietario puedan pertenecer, para lo que sí tiene relevancia es para la actitud del banco en la ejecución. 

El banco en condiciones normales querrá adjudicarse el bien al menor importe posible puesto que sabemos que la deuda restante va a persistir (otra cuestión será cuánta de esa deuda consigan recuperar). Con un tercer poseedor de por medio, la postura del banco será que éste se la adjudique por la mayor cantidad posible, arriesgándose a que ese tercer poseedor en una cantidad determinada decida dar por buena la pérdida y se coman el bien íntegro. 
Como bien apuntáis, los posibles arrendamientos deberían condicionar la postura del banco por varios motivos, la cantidad que ha recuperado el tercer poseedor desde el momento de la adquisición hasta la ejecución y el contrato que habrá de asumir el banco además de pagar el sobreprecio.


----------



## scratch (5 Jul 2013)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> En realidad Komet, para el caso que nos ocupa, la posición de tercer poseedor no tendría relevancia alguna sobre las acciones que como propietario puedan pertenecer, para lo que sí tiene relevancia es para la actitud del banco en la ejecución.
> 
> El banco en condiciones normales querrá adjudicarse el bien al menor importe posible puesto que sabemos que la deuda restante va a persistir (otra cuestión será cuánta de esa deuda consigan recuperar). *Con un tercer poseedor de por medio, la postura del banco será que éste se la adjudique por la mayor cantidad posible, arriesgándose a que ese tercer poseedor en una cantidad determinada decida dar por buena la pérdida y se coman el bien íntegro. *
> Como bien apuntáis, los posibles arrendamientos deberían condicionar la postura del banco por varios motivos, la cantidad que ha recuperado el tercer poseedor desde el momento de la adquisición hasta la ejecución y el contrato que habrá de asumir el banco además de pagar el sobreprecio.



Lo que está en negrita no lo entiendo:
_"...la postura del banco será que éste se la adjudique por la mayor cantidad posible..."_ ¿que se la adjudique el banco o el tercer poseedor?

_"...arriesgándose a que ese tercer poseedor en una cantidad determinada decida dar por buena la pérdida y se coman el bien íntegro."_ ¿Por qué se comerían el bien íntegro? ¿No se comerían lo mismo que si la ejecución fuera sin tercer poseedor en medio?


----------



## Komet (5 Jul 2013)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> En realidad Komet, para el caso que nos ocupa, la posición de tercer poseedor no tendría relevancia alguna sobre las acciones que como propietario puedan pertenecer, para lo que sí tiene relevancia es para la actitud del banco en la ejecución.



¿Entonces el tercer poseedor no tendría derecho de tanteo en caso de ejecutarse la hipoteca???

---------- Post added 05-jul-2013 at 14:59 ----------




scratch dijo:


> Lo que está en negrita no lo entiendo:
> _"...la postura del banco será que éste se la adjudique por la mayor cantidad posible..."_ ¿que se la adjudique el banco o el tercer poseedor?
> 
> Se entiende que al banco le interesa que el tercer poseedor se la adjudique por el mayor precio posible
> ...



Se comerían lo mismo, pero perderían la oportunidad de deshacerse de un marrón rápidamente... al banco le interesa que te quedes con la vivienda y por supuesto con la hipoteca, pero asumiendo lógicamente la menor quita posible...


----------



## Kennedy (5 Jul 2013)

rory dijo:


> Propongo un caso.
> 
> Imaginad un inmueble en adjudicación directa. Valoración 300.000 y cargas 200.000
> 
> ...




En el caso que mencionas, yo no pondría más de 3.000 euros.
Cuanto menor sea el importe por el que te lo adjudicas, menos pillado estás y mas poder de negociación tienes...


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (6 Jul 2013)

scratch dijo:


> Lo que está en negrita no lo entiendo:
> _"...la postura del banco será que éste se la adjudique por la mayor cantidad posible..."_ ¿que se la adjudique el banco o el tercer poseedor?
> 
> _"...arriesgándose a que ese tercer poseedor en una cantidad determinada decida dar por buena la pérdida y se coman el bien íntegro."_ ¿Por qué se comerían el bien íntegro? ¿No se comerían lo mismo que si la ejecución fuera sin tercer poseedor en medio?





Komet dijo:


> ¿Entonces el tercer poseedor no tendría derecho de tanteo en caso de ejecutarse la hipoteca???
> 
> *Sí, por ser propietario tienes derecho de tanteo. En realidad, tercer poseedor es una denominación que lleva a confusión. El tercer poseedor es propietario a todos los efectos, pero en relación con la hipoteca no asume la posición de deudor que tenía el propietario anterior. *
> 
> ...



Después de darle un par de vueltas, hoy lo veo menos claro. 

Por un lado estarían los gastos de la adjudicación, que serían mayores. 

Por otro lado, el diferencial entre adjudicación y precio al que terminaran colocándolo, sumando gastos por el tiempo que lo tengan en sus cuentas. Aquí es donde ya no veo tanta diferencia, puesto que en realidad sería una cuestión estrictamente contable (corregidme si me equivoco pls).


----------



## Komet (10 Jul 2013)

En la actual coyuntura, los bancos están siendo cada vez mas presionados para aumentar sus recursos propios, y si ejecutasen los estarían reduciendo al tener que provisionar creo que era el 30% del crédito desde que se inicia el proceso de ejecución (que durará como poco un año) hasta que consigan venderlo... súmale costas y gastos de tener el bien hasta conseguir colocarlo y los propios gastos de colocarlo. Además estarían obligados a adjudicárselo como mínimo por el 70% del tipo.... y encima cada día que pasa el bien vale menos

Ejecutar la hipoteca es disminuir recursos propios y atiborrarse un poco mas de un ladrillo que es jodido de cojones vender rápido a menos que tires el precio... es decir, hacer el camino contrario al que dictan la prudencia y la lógica.

Resumiendo, el banco se encuentra ante la dicotomía de aceptar pérdidas ahora y olvidarse del tema, o de recorrer un tortuoso y largo camino para probablemente acabar asumiendo las mismas pérdidas si no peores...


----------



## Kennedy (11 Jul 2013)

En referencia a los *gastos de comunidad*, y si no recuerdo mal, el secre dijo en su momento que lo suyo es pagar los gastos del año en curso y los del año anterior.

Pero qué pasa con los gastos de demandas de la comunidad contra el anterior propietario? Es decir, burofaxes, abogados, etc?


Edito para añadir que, googleando,
He encontrado que, específicamente, son solo los *gastos de mantenimiento de los elementos comunes* los que hay que pagar...


----------



## rory (12 Jul 2013)

Gracia a todos, creo que se van clarificando las cosas. En estas dos páginas yo he resuelto varias dudas que tenía.




Komet dijo:


> En la actual coyuntura, los bancos están siendo cada vez mas presionados para aumentar sus recursos propios, y si ejecutasen los estarían reduciendo al tener que provisionar creo que era el 30% del crédito desde que se inicia el proceso de ejecución (que durará como poco un año) hasta que consigan venderlo... súmale costas y gastos de tener el bien hasta conseguir colocarlo y los propios gastos de colocarlo. Además estarían obligados a adjudicárselo como mínimo por el 70% del tipo.... y encima cada día que pasa el bien vale menos
> 
> Ejecutar la hipoteca es disminuir recursos propios y atiborrarse un poco mas de un ladrillo que es jodido de cojones vender rápido a menos que tires el precio... es decir, hacer el camino contrario al que dictan la prudencia y la lógica.
> 
> Resumiendo, el banco se encuentra ante la dicotomía de aceptar pérdidas ahora y olvidarse del tema, o de recorrer un tortuoso y largo camino para probablemente acabar asumiendo las mismas pérdidas si no peores...



Es lo que yo pienso. El banco no quiere más bienes, quiere liquidez. 

Y ahí, esa desesperación por pillar pasta juega a favor del tercer poseedor a la hora de negociar la quita con el banco. Yo tampoco creo que quiera ejecutar la hipoteca y sumar un bien más a su cartera.

Está claro que hay que hacerse con el bien adjudicado al menor precio y que genera incertidumbre el hecho de encontrar comprador en un mercado muy parado.

---------- Post added 12-jul-2013 at 14:23 ----------




Kennedy dijo:


> En el caso que mencionas, yo no pondría más de 3.000 euros.
> Cuanto menor sea el importe por el que te lo adjudicas, menos pillado estás y mas poder de negociación tienes...



De acuerdo, pero tiene que ser una puja realista, porque sino estamos perdiendo el tiempo.

¿Por qué dices 3000? Yo recuerdo la regla que propuso El Secretario: 30% del tipo de la subasta

Pero es verdad que en el caso del piso de Príncipe de Vergara él mismo dijo que había pujado por 6000 euros y había sido la más alta. Y la desestimaron.

Edito: Vale, me había confundido, ya he entendido el porqué de los 3000 euros. La regla del 30/40% no nos valdría aquí.


----------



## begginer (26 Jul 2013)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> Por cierto, hablando de parking, creo que en agosto salen otra vez unas de O'Donell que me han recordado esta entrada de Tristán, creo es muy interesantes para no darnos un hostiazo, de todas formas andar en la cocina y no quemarse... :cook:



Hola a todos,

Estuve unos días fuera disfrutando de Cantabria y al día siguiente a volver (17/7) visité mi galería de la AEAT por si hubiera alguna novedad con el garaje. No había nada nuevo cosa que imaginaba y tampoco tenía ninguna puja por bien alguno.

Pero cuál es mi sorpresa :8::8: que al volver a entrar este lunes por la noche veo que me han adjudicado  una de las plazas que habías comentado de O'Donnell, la 87 en concreto, por la que si que había hecho oferta pero que al leer tu post había retirado. Empiezo a flipar en colores y constato una vez más lo mal que funciona todo.

Al día siguiente tempranito cojo la burra y me voy a ver la plaza en cuestión y, efectivamente, es una ubicada en medio de otras dos.....
Acto seguido me voy pa Hacienda pa decirles que cómo es posible que me la hayan adjudicado si retiré la oferta y que no la quiero ni regalá. La funcionaria, muy amable, me dice que es muy raro lo que ha pasado que mi oferta fue la segunda mejor (6.501 €) y que al no haber hecho efectivo el pago la mejor oferta, la plaza había pasado a mi.

Me indica que presente un escrito en el registro de hacienda para que quede constancia de que no la quiero, me da un folio, escribo mi dni y que renuncio al bien al no estar interesado en él, lo registran y me dan una copia "pegatinada".

Por las dos experiencias que he tenido sobre las renuncias a los bienes adjudicados, estas deben de estar a la orden del día. Sin problemas...

Espero que os ayude de algo ya que podemos encontrar que somos adjudicatarios de algo por lo que habíamos ofertado, no se nos adjudicó inicialmente y que al cabo de un par de meses (un mes hasta que llega la carta de pago + 15 días hábiles para realizar el pago + lo que tarde Hacienda en resolver la quiebra y la posterior adjudicación a la segunda mejor oferta + etc.....) podemos ser los felices (o no) propietarios (el secre y su estanco, no? ¡¡Secreeeee visitanos!!) del bien en cuestion.

Saludos


----------



## scratch (2 Ago 2013)

¿Alguien sabe de qué serviria ésto?

1.106.654,10 €
No constan cargas

Malaga

Tipo de bien:Otros
Título Jurídicoleno dominio
Localización:TN/ ZONA VERDE PÚBLICA, S/N
29691 MANILVA MALAGA
Inscripción:Registro número 0 de MANILVA	
Tomo: 1018 Libro: 209
Folio: 40 Finca: 13456 Inscripción: 2
Descripción: URBANA:ZONA VERDE PÚBLICA, PROCEDENTE DEL CORTIJO DEL HACHO O PEÑONCILLO, SI TUADA EN LOS PARAJES DE SABINILLAS, SALADERO Y MAICANDIL, DEL TÉRMINO MUNICI- PAL DE MANILVA. SUPERFICIE DE 203.796 M2. CALIFICACIÓN URBANISTICA: ZONA VER- DE PÚBLICO DEPORTIVA DENOMINADA V1.LINDEROS: NORTE, CALLE CORNISA DEL SOL Y ZONAS I4,I5 Y I6 DEL PGOU DE MANILVA. SUR, CALLE CORNISA DEL SOL Y ZONAS I3B ESTE, CALLE CORNISA DEL SOL Y FINCA REGISTRAL NÚMERO 11.427; Y OESTE, CALLE CORNISA DEL SOL Y ZONAS I4,I5 Y I6.





---------- Post added 02-ago-2013 at 23:23 ----------

Alguien se anima? :baba:

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=59252&idBien=0


----------



## El Secretario (10 Ago 2013)

Pesado dijo:


> Secretario,
> 
> Sobre el Blog que piensas hacer con el reto/experimento a partir de 50k euros...pondrás el link en el foro para que te podamos seguir?





begginer dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Estuve unos días fuera disfrutando de Cantabria y al día siguiente a volver (17/7) visité mi galería de la AEAT por si hubiera alguna novedad con el garaje. No había nada nuevo cosa que imaginaba y tampoco tenía ninguna puja por bien alguno.
> 
> ...




Muy buenas a todos amigos. Yo también me voy a Cantabria mañana. Bueno, mañana hago escala en Zaragoza que el viaje es largo y aprovecharé para comprar las selectas frutas de Aragón y visitar la Pilarica. 

No he entrado aquí porque estaba un poco saturado y prefería pensar en otras cosas, pero hoy si puedo resuelvo algunas dudas. 

Venga, la primera:

¿Porqué creéis que en algunas partes piden depósito y en otras no? Muy sencillo, porque en las que piden depósito están hasta los huevos de las quiebras y por eso piden alguna garantía para participar. 

*Si no lo quieres, mandas un escrito y no pasa nada*. Cada Delegación es un mundo, pero en el 99% de los casos tranquilos que lo archivan y punto. Si quiebras mucho te pueden tocar las pelotas. Pon alguna excusa un poco creíble y ya está. No da imagen quebrar subastas, pero por una vez no pasa nada. 

He leído lo de las Hipotecas en Hacienda. *Hacienda hace Hipotecas para dar garantía a alguna deuda.* Al final es ganar tiempo y se ejecuta la hipoteca. El que no tiene dinero, ya le puedes poner la forma que quieras el pago que no te pagará. Si no hay no hay. 

Si leéis que el piso está arrendado en el registro de la propiedad, es que lo más seguro es que sean de renta antigua. No se pone el arrendamiento en el Registro desde el año 86 (o por ahí, escribo de memoria).

¿Qué más?. Las compras con cargas grandes son un mundo aparte. Es otro Nivel y arriesgáis dinero. Se puede ganar mucho y nada es seguro, pero sabiendo donde te metes y con información puedes tener éxito la mayoría de las veces. 

¿Os acordáis del piso en Castellana?. Príncipe de Vergara. Lo traigo a colación porque *el 1 de Agosto recibo una carta ordinaria de Hacienda*. Ya pensaba que era algún palo raro que se inventan para recaudar más, pero no....Me habían adjudicado el piso!! :|:|. Yo más contento que unas pascuas. Es decir, pasan meses y meses sin saber nada, ya lo daba por enterrado y resulta que soy el adjudicatario. Llamo a Madrid y me dicen que sí, que soy el adjudicatario y que en Mayo se quisieron poner en contacto conmigo pero que estaba ausente. 

No sé como huevos se lo han montado, pero como me interesa quedármelo yo voy a lo mío y le pregunto a la funcionaria como puedo estar comparecido oficialmente y qué tengo que hacer para que me den la carta de pago para pagar el inmueble. Me dice que en cualquier delegación me presente y ya está. Dicho y hecho, fui a la de mi ciudad y me hicieron firmar la comparecencia y me dieron la carta de Pago. Carta que pagué el día 2 Agosto. 

Luego por Fax le mandé el justificante de pago a la Delegación de Madrid y me han dicho que en dos meses me dan el auto de adjudicación que ya puedo presentar en el registro, (previo pago del ITP, claro). 

Bueno, no sé porque tienen que tardar dos meses, pero es lo que hay. 

Aquí aprendemos que, aunque seáis catedráticos en Derecho Civil con un Doctorado cum Laude sobre embargos, no os sirve de nada si no conocéis la idiosincrasia de cada sitio donde hagáis la puja. Cada maestrillo tiene su librillo, y es la experiencia lo que hace ese plus para tener ventaja sobre los demás. En este caso, la Delegación de Madrid es un poco caótica, pero a mí me ha beneficiado. 

No quiero marearos con teoría, pero por ejemplo, comprar en el Juzgado de Vendrell nº 1 significa que no sabes si tendrás el auto dentro de dos meses o seis. Que la Ley te dice que te lo dan en x días, bueno, a ellos eso no le afecta, te dicen que la reclamación no ha lugar por que no tienen gente y se quedan igual. Reclama a la audiencia y como caiga en el 1 de los tres que hay reza, porque te pueden salir canas. Si no sabes donde te metes, puede ser una pesadilla. Hablo sobre todo de juzgados que merecen un punto y aparte. 


Vamos al grano. Me lo he quedado por 18.000 con una carga de más de 500.000. Es un piso de 200 metros cuadrados y por Navidad si Dios quiere tendré la llave y me pasearé por la ciudad a ver los belenes. 

Seguiré este caso por el foro. Si pierdo dinero lo diré, si gano también. Os podrá servir de experiencia en futuras operaciones si tenéis el ánimo de entrar y como mal menor aprenderéis una forma de hacer las cosas nueva. La compra y negociación de embargos. Ya anticipo que no será una línea recta. No hay una sola solución al jeroglífico. Lo primero que voy a hacer es Pedir una Nota Literal Extensa en el Registro de la propiedad certificada, para leer el historial de la finca. Lo siguiente cuando tenga el auto de adjudicación, pedir en la Notaría una copia de la Hipoteca del préstamo. Estudiar los dos como el biólogo que estudia una rana diseccionada, hasta dar con la tecla si hay tecla. Lo tercero averiguar quién se encarga de los casos del anterior Banco, ya que la Hipoteca es de un banco desaparecido, averiguar el abogado que lleva el expediente (me parece que está cogiendo polvo), y ver cómo puedo entrarle teniendo toda la información.

Mientras más puntos débiles encuentre mejor para mí, mientras más flexible sea el abogado que cobra una miseria por caso (el banco se lleva una parte de su minuta), mejor. 

No sé que deciros más. Lo estáis haciendo muy bien. Sobre todo lo que pilléis ahora que esté libre de cargas, fácil accesibilidad al inmueble, y gastaros poco. Muy poco diría yo. 

Ahora hay cosas de aduana, en la misma página de Hacienda salen. Yo me quedaré si puedo unas rejillas de Aluminio. Por cuatro duros tienes coche, aunque sea para piezas. Todo es comenzar aunque sea con 50 euros. Si os da miedo los inmuebles coged algo que os podías llevar en el coche sin problemas. La cuestión es coger confianza aunque al principio no veías mucho dinero. 

El Aston Martin que quedó desierto el mes pasado en Málaga y sale en Gestión directa este mes, para mí es buena compra. Si se queda entre 30-40.000 se gana dinero sí o sí. Por 30 es buena compra. Me ha dicho un amigo que tiene una empresa en Marruecos que el coche está bien, pero yo no puedo asegurarlo. Por 50.000 si está bien os lo quitan de las manos. 

Para los que quieran empezar en plan tranqui, en Aduana sale mucha cosa en gestión directa. Ferralla el 90% de lo que se subasta, para qué engañarnos, pero hay cosas que están bien. Los coches como el Mercedes Benz 250D se vende enseguida en Marruecos, y está en Melilla. 

Os dejo la página para que chafardeéis. Está en la misma que en hacienda:

http://www.agenciatributaria.es/sta...Subastas2013/Adjudicacionandalucia/ANEXO1.pdf

Aquí las fotos de los lotes. 


http://www.agenciatributaria.es/sta...ubastas2013/Adjudicacionandalucia/GALERIA.pdf

Tenéis hasta el 16 de Septiembre para hacer alguna oferta. Por 1000 euros te llevas cinco coches y normalmente cuando llegan allí funcionaban. Para expertos en mecánica o con contactos en el ramo. Si fuera yo iría por el Lote 15 por 1.200. Doblas sin muchos problemas. 

Sobre el piso de Madrid. Mi objetivo son los 100.000 euros. Es mi objetivo honesto. A partir de ahí todo me parece bien. Como digo, puedo perder el dinero, si pasa lo pondré y tampoco pasa nada, más se perdió en la guerra de Cuba. 

Tened en cuenta de que juego 18.000 porque puedo hacerlo, es decir, tengo las espaldas anchas y no me ahogan con ese dinero, pero para uno que tenga sólo esa cantidad, yo no le aconsejaría que jugara por esa cantidad. No más de 3.000 euros y viendo siempre la situación de cada uno. La compra y negociación de cargas con cierto montante no es fácil, pero es donde está el dinero. Mientras más cargas y liado, más fácil que los acreedores huyan con miedo y la negociación salga mejor. 

Salen tres patrulleras a subasta por 86.000 euros en Septiembre, pero Defensa te obliga a tener un sitio para el desguace, cumplir las normas ISO y sobre todo, que la finalidad final sea ese, desguazarlo. No te deja reconvertirlos o venderlos a terceros. Pedí las bases y me desanimé, porque tenía un comprador para una de ellas. Cada una pesa 320 toneladas. Casco de acero y aluminio. si dieran más libertad en la finalidad de los buques, hubiera sido un buen pelotazo. 

Defensa subasta tres patrulleros para poder convertirlos en chatarra | Ferrol360

Sobre el Blog entono mi mea culpa de vagancia para ponerme. De todas maneras, cuando lo haga os avisaré. De momento iré poniendo cosas sobre el piso de Madrid, ya que empecé con el tema lo acabo. Lo considero el inicio de los 50.000 euros convertidos en un millón en un par de años. Si llego a 150.000 ó 200.000 tampoco es para ponerse a llorar, pero vamos, empezaremos a ser ambiciosos.

Napoleón decía que un soldado que no aspire a llegar a ser General no era un buen soldado. No es malo que tengáis metas altas. Simplemente hay que trabajar en el sitio adecuado, y gastar las energías adecuadamente. Relacionaros con gente, hablad, e investigad. Mientras más relación e información tengáis más posibilidades de llegar a la meta que aspiréis tendréis. Dad las gracias por lo conseguido y sed generosos con los demás, que no tonto. La gente se acerca a los que le hacen ganar dinero. Si haces un negocio con alguien no le racanees. Si te portas bien te vendrá de nuevo, él y más gente. Ser generoso con los demás hace que te cojan confianza y a veces sin querer te den información que a ellos no le valen y que antes que a otro te la enseñan a ti. 

Pagué 7000 euros de un piso que no quería una inmobiliaria porque no le veía ganancia. Tenía una carga de la seguridad social de unos 60.000. Pues bien, me lo quedé yo y la carga a los 4 años desapareció. El piso se vendió por 193.000. 

Si yo no me hubiera abierto y ofrecido cosas, probablemente el dueño de la inmobiliaria no me hubiera dicho nada. 

Pues eso, colaborad en lo que podáis y sacaréis fruto. Actuad con racanería y os encontraréis solos. Los negocios también es una forma de ver la vida. Negocio es cuando dos sacan provecho. Con las cosas claras tendréis la conciencia tranquila, os labraréis un buen nombre y encima ganaréis dinero, no como Buffet que está en otro plano, pero sí lo suficiente para no depender de nadie, ni siquiera de Papá Estado. La libertad económica es la base para una vida con tranquilidad y quizás algunas veces con un poco de felicidad. 

Perdón por el rollazo. :cook:

Saludos a todos.:


----------



## Komet (10 Ago 2013)

Me alegro mucho de volver a leerte por aquí secretario y enhorabuena por el piso de Príncipe de Vergara... no me cabe duda de que es un buen negocio para el que sepa negociar con el banco. Ya nos irás contando como progresan las negociaciones a ver si aprendemos un poco mas los que estamos pensando tirarnos a la piscina...


----------



## Dudosillo (10 Ago 2013)

Joder, perdón por el rollazo dices.
Bendito rollazo.
Gracias Secre.


----------



## olestalkyn (10 Ago 2013)

El Secretario dijo:


> Vamos al grano. Me lo he quedado por 18.000 con una carga de más de 500.000. Es un piso de 200 metros cuadrados y por Navidad si Dios quiere tendré la llave y me pasearé por la ciudad a ver los belenes.
> 
> ...............................................................................................................
> 
> ...



Felicidades Secretario por el piso de Príncipe de Vergara. La negociación del medio kilo hipotecado promete, de acuerdo con los datos que aportas.

En cuanto al lote 15 que te gusta de Aduanas, puntualizar que aparecen las siglas CAT, por lo que esos coches sólo pueden ser adquiridos por desguaces...y de ahí que haya quedado desierto, supongo.

Gracias y Feliz Verano


----------



## PeterGriffyn (15 Ago 2013)

Resulta providencial su presencia por aqui en estos dias señor se secretario. 
En base a todo lo que he aprendido aqui, me he tirado a la piscina y me he adjudicado ueste inmueble: 
https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=52764
Me lo he llevado en 4000 euros. Como buen alumno pedí una nota simple de la que deduje que el piso era de una sociedad limitada y que estaba al día de pago respecto a la hipoteca, lo cual me daría un tiempo estupendo para buscar vendedor conforme cobraba ese alquiler. Estos días he abierto un hilo en el principal para plantear una duda respecto a esta adquisición, porque al no participar aqui ya casi nunca el autor de este lo crei mas oportuno.
En el hilo al que me refiero planteo si puedo ser el beneficiario de la renta de alquiler que se comenta en los detalles de esta adjudicación, que como pueden observar es bastante rentable para lo que me ha costado el piso, hecho que se explica por estar situado el inmueble en una estupenda zona de la capital hispalense. Este es el hilo en cuestión:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-he-comprado-piso-alquilado-cobrar-renta.html

Lamentablemente en ese hilo la gente me ha pegado una serie de artículos de la ley hipotecaria y de enjuiciamiento civil que echan por tierra nuestro sueño húmedo del tercer poseedor al que no le importan las cargas porque sus bienes quedan a salvo. 
Me encantaría que se pasara por aqui el secretario para arrojar un poco de luz a todo este entuerto. No estoy asustado porque soy un simple treintañero desempleado que no tengo nada a mi nombre, y porque en el peor de los casos la carga es menor al valor hipotético del piso, estando además el piso alquilado a un precio que paga de sobra la hipoteca. Pero mi idea era y es venderlo y no quiero responsabilidades más allá del propio inmueble. 
Perdonadme por el tocho


----------



## Komet (15 Ago 2013)

Te doy mi humilde opinión mientras esperamos a que el maestro te conteste....

He empezado a leer el hilo en el general y no he podido terminar de la cantidad de tonterias que he leído, así que no he podido verificar esos post con _*"artículos de la ley hipotecaria y de enjuiciamiento civil que echan por tierra nuestro sueño húmedo del tercer poseedor"*_ de los que hablas.... no obstante, o yo no me he enterado de nada de las enseñanzas del secretario, o realmente tu como tercer poseedor te quedas cobrando el alquiler hasta que el banco/bancos ejecuten la hipoteca/hipotecas y por supuesto no respondes con tus bienes de esas hipotecas, solo obviamente con el piso que te has adjudicado por 4000€.

El secretario lo explica en el post número 44 de este mismo hilo. Concretamente te pego la parte en la que lo explica:



El Secretario dijo:


> Muy importante: imaginaros que os quedáis lo que sea, con una carga descomunal y vais a por todas.
> 
> Imaginemos un chalet en Puerta de Hierro que sale por 4.020.000 euros en Hacienda y ahora está en el mercado por 3. La tasación es antigua y está en esos 4.020.000 euros. Se deben 4.000.000 de euros de Hipoteca que está por delante del embargo de Hacienda, es decir, hay que pagar o asumir.
> 
> ...


----------



## PeterGriffyn (15 Ago 2013)

Tenia claro todo eso y por lo mismo puje. Pero en ese hilo citan artículos que dan un poco de miedo. Se supone en base a los mismos que acepto subrogarme en las responsabilidades de la deuda, cosa que no coincide cpn las enseñanzas de nuestro querido maestro, al que aprovecho para volver a invocar


----------



## Komet (15 Ago 2013)

Hola marolmat, a ver, ahora he empezado el hilo pero por detrás y he encontrado a un post de los que te refieres que hace referencia al artículo 126 de la LH. 

_Cuando en juicio ejecutivo seguido conforme a las disposiciones de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Civil se persiguieren bienes hipotecados, y éstos hubiesen pasado a poder de un tercer poseedor, podrá el acreedor reclamar de éste el pago de la parte de crédito asegurada con los que el mismo posee, si al vencimiento del plazo no lo verifica el deudor después de requerido judicialmente o por Notario.

Requerido el tercer poseedor de uno de los dos modos expresados en el párrafo anterior, deberá verificar el pago del crédito con los intereses correspondientes, conforme a lo dispuesto en el artículo 114, o desamparar los bienes hipotecados.

*Si el tercer poseedor no paga ni desampara los bienes será responsable con los suyos propios*, además de los hipotecados, de los intereses devengados desde el requerimiento y de las costas judiciales a que por su morosidad diere lugar. En el caso de que el tercer poseedor desampare los bienes hipotecados, se considerarán éstos en poder del deudor, a fin de que pueda dirigirse contra los mismos el procedimiento ejecutivo._

A ver, yo creo que la clave está en la parte que te he puesto en negrita... Tal y como lo entiendo el tercer poseedor solamente responderá con el bien que compró en el caso que lo desampare; si no desampara el bien también será responsable con su patrimonio.

Entiendo que desamparar = no subrogarse a la hipoteca.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2013 at 20:02 ----------

Hostia, pero lo que si que no entiendo es lo del artículo 670.5 de la LEC:

_5.Quien resulte adjudicatario del bien inmueble conforme a lo previsto en los apartados anteriores habrá de aceptar la subsistencia de las cargas o gravámenes anteriores, si los hubiere y subrogarse en la responsabilidad derivada de ellos._

A ver que dice el secretario :fiufiu:


----------



## PeterGriffyn (15 Ago 2013)

A estos artículos me referia amigo. Solo el secretario puede alumbrarnos ahora. 
De todas formas estamos en plazo de que los inquilinos se retracten tenemos tiempo


----------



## Kennedy (15 Ago 2013)

Marolmat: enhorabuena por la adjudicación!

La zipoteca no es tuya, es del anterior propietario.



> El que resulte adjudicatario del bien se subroga en la responsabilidad derivada de estas cargas anteriores, que subsisten después de la aprobación del remate (artículo 670.5 LEC).



A mi entender, el articulo 670.5 de la LEC lo que viene a decir es que *el piso sigue siendo garante de la hipoteca. Pero no tú*. Tal y como ha venido indicando el Sr Secretario en este hilo.

Lo único que no veo tan claro es el importe de la hipoteca: es demasiado bajo respecto a los 4 millones del ejemplo de la nave que ponía Secretario. No sé si el banco que avendrá a alguna quita... Es cuestión de echar mano de algunas cajas de vino y probar suerte...

De todas formas, en dos años habrás sacado 15.000 euros (menos gastos) de rentas habiendo puesto solo 4.000 euros.

En cuanto al otro hilo "he comprado un piso alquilado...", se nota que no se han pasado antes por "qué puede valer esto" y no entienden la jugada...


----------



## PeterGriffyn (15 Ago 2013)

Kennedy:9695785 dijo:


> Marolmat: enhorabuena por la adjudicación!
> 
> La zipoteca no es tuya, es del anterior propietario.
> A mi entender, el articulo 670.5 de la LEC lo que viene a decir es que *el piso sigue siendo garante de la hipoteca. Pero no tú*. Tal y como ha venido indicando el Sr Secretario en este hilo.
> ...



Bueno, creo que en esa zona puedo vender con plusvalias sin negociar con el banco. De todas formas no tengo músculo para hacer lo que hay que hacer, que mas que en negociar una quita seria negociar una compra de esa deuda con un descuento sugerente.
Aprovecho para deciros que cuando le explique las cosas que por aqui aprendimos al funcionario de hacienda se quitó el sombrero conmigo y me espetó un: "ojalá todos los parados fueran como tú. Espero que tengas suerte". El hombre me llamó personalmente para comunicarme que me lo habia quedado, tan solo falta el retracto de los inquilinos. 
Con esto quiero repetiros que lo que aqui hemos aprendido es oro en paño. Espero que mi caso se desatasque y que todos podais dar el salto


----------



## Visa.Cash (16 Ago 2013)

Hola a todos, me he leído todo el jailo y tengo una pregunta muy simple.

Si tanto dinero se gana con esto, por qué no se constituyen empresas que se dediquen al mundillo de las subastas? En un principio la mecánica es bastante sencilla "*compro barato - negocio la quita - vendo - recojo plusvalías*"... Es decir leyendo todo esto me da la sensación de que el mundo de las subastas se compone de pequeños cowboys solitarios en busca de la pepita de oro perdida, cuando creo que todo esto se podría hacer también mediante un conglomerado empresarial, establecer una sucursal en cada capital de provincia, contratar a armarios empotrados llenos de tatuajes para que hagan de figurantes en las subastas y acojonar a los cervatillos... en fin, qué opináis?


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (16 Ago 2013)

Visa.Cash dijo:


> Hola a todos, me he leído todo el jailo y tengo una pregunta muy simple.
> 
> Si tanto dinero se gana con esto, por qué no se constituyen empresas que se dediquen al mundillo de las subastas? En un principio la mecánica es bastante sencilla "*compro barato - negocio la quita - vendo - recojo plusvalías*"... Es decir leyendo todo esto me da la sensación de que el mundo de las subastas se compone de pequeños cowboys solitarios en busca de la pepita de oro perdida, cuando creo que todo esto se podría hacer también mediante un conglomerado empresarial, establecer una sucursal en cada capital de provincia, contratar a armarios empotrados llenos de tatuajes para que hagan de figurantes en las subastas y acojonar a los cervatillos... en fin, qué opináis?



subastaFACIL, subasta publica, subasta judicial, subastas de viviendas pisos casas y apartamentos, embargos

subastaFACIL.com - YouTube

Y la cantidad de ellos que habrán habido con iniciativas similares. 

Los vehículos, por ejemplo, son un tema en el que las empresas tienen muchísima ventaja respecto un particular.


----------



## Visa.Cash (16 Ago 2013)

Bueno yo creo que eso que me pones es un portal que se dedica a copiar-pegar las cosas que cuelga Hacienda en su web, y que su modelo de negocio se basa en el tráfico de su web, banners etc. Yo hablo de otra cosa.


----------



## Ehraf (16 Ago 2013)

Saludos a todos.
Tras un mes y medio de inmersión teórica en este mundillo, me he decidido a darme de alta como forero y mi primer post sólo puede ser de agradecimiento al Secretario por haber compartido sus conocimientos y experiencia con los que "pasábamos por aquí".
Personalmente, espero poder agradecértelo en el futuro de forma "más tangible" (jamón, mariscada o similar). 

---------- Post added 16-ago-2013 at 01:28 ----------

En mi segundo post, quisiera felicitar a marolmat por haberse lanzado exitosamente a la acción.
Algunas respuestas del otro hilo demuestran que una de las mayores enfermedades nacionales sigue siendo opinar -sentando cátedra- de lo que no se tiene ni p... idea.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (16 Ago 2013)

Visa.Cash dijo:


> Bueno yo creo que eso que me pones es un portal que se dedica a copiar-pegar las cosas que cuelga Hacienda en su web, y que su modelo de negocio se basa en el tráfico de su web, banners etc. Yo hablo de otra cosa.



subastaFACIL, subasta publica, subasta judicial, subastas de viviendas pisos casas y apartamentos, embargos

Es verdad que tienen todo lo de Hacienda y la Seguridad Social, principalmente porque es lo más fácil de recopilar, pero también he visto judicial y, por ejemplo, entre los primeros resultados de la página de Madrid hay una notarial. 

No sé si sólo busca tráfico y publi (que es prácticamente inexistente por lo que veo), tampoco sé cómo funcionan, ni estoy dado de alta ni he contactado con ellos, pero sí que me da la impresión de que tratan de hacer algo similar a lo que comentabas. Por eso lo he enlazado.


----------



## Ehraf (16 Ago 2013)

Secretario, dos dudas sobre Príncipe de Vergara (por si tienes a bien responder cuando lo veas):
-cómo prevés la toma de posesión? Pareces bastante seguro en cuanto a fechas...
-el embargo que originó el procedimiento pudo haber caducado mientras "se pensaban la adjudicación" (era de abril de 2009). Fueron diligentes a la hora de renovarlo?


----------



## Visa.Cash (16 Ago 2013)

Por cierto el hilo es muy largo pero hay una cosa que no se ha comentado y me extraña. Cuando adquieres una propiedad y quieres venderla, dónde la anuncias? Se hace de forma tradicional, anuncios en periódicos o se deja todo en manos de alguna inmobiliaria, o bien se encarga uno mismo de todo a través de portales rollo fotocasa idealistas etc?


----------



## Komet (16 Ago 2013)

Aunque no termino de entender lo que pone en la LEC, no creo que tengas ningún problema. En cuanto venga el Secretario nos lo aclarará..

Una pregunta sin ánimo de ser capciosa, sabes si lo inquilinos del alquiler de 7500€ están al corriente de los pagos???


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (16 Ago 2013)

Buscando en google por el artículo concreto podemos encontrar sentencias relacionadas con el asunto. Pondré la primera que he me ha salido, aunque no guarda relación estricta, en ella el TS creo que aclara un poco el tema... A ver que os parece, yo creo que aclara bastante la situación. 



Spoiler



Quinto.—El segundo motivo se refiere a la infracción de los artículos 670.5 de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Civil, 118 de la Ley Hipotecaria y 231 de su Reglamento, si bien en su desarrollo se refiere exclusivamente a la primera de las normas citadas y en modo alguno a las demás, sin precisar, por tanto, como resulta exigible, en qué concepto considera que han sido infringidas.

En todo caso, tal infracción no se ha producido. Es cierto que el artículo 670.5 de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Civil, previsto para la adjudicación de bienes inmuebles pero trasladable al supuesto ante el que nos hallamos dispone que "quien resulte adjudicatario del bien inmueble conforme a lo previsto en los apartados anteriores, habrá de aceptar la subsistencia de las cargas o gravámenes anteriores, si los hubiere, y subrogarse en la responsabilidad derivada de ellos". No obstante, la sentencia impugnada razona en el sentido de que la pretensión de la demandante de que las demandadas -adquirentes en subasta- debían hacerse cargo de la deuda de los trabajadores en aplicación del artículo 670.5 de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Civil no puede prosperar pues, si bien la carga estaba inscrita en el Registro, "la misma jurídicamente no existía" además de que* la subrogación se produce respecto de la carga y no respecto de la deuda que tal carga asegura, esto es, la subrogación, al amparo del precepto, se refiere al deber de naturaleza real de soportar la realización forzosa del bien para satisfacer el crédito asegurado por el embargo, pero no implica la asunción forzosa de la misma posición del deudor en la relación obligacional.
*
*A ello se puede añadir que la "responsabilidad" en que se subroga el adjudicatario, según dispone el artículo 670.5 de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Civil, consiste en haber de satisfacer la deuda garantizada mediante el embargo si no quiere ver sometido a ejecución el bien de que se trata, pero -como se ha dicho- en absoluto queda pasivamente legitimado el adjudicatario para haber de soportar una acción de reclamación por la deuda.
*


----------



## PeterGriffyn (16 Ago 2013)

Visa.Cash:9696303 dijo:


> Hola a todos, me he leído todo el jailo y tengo una pregunta muy simple. (...)
> qué opináis?



Que no has leído/entendido el hilo. Aqui nadie va a subastas, "apostamos" en adjudicación directa y sobre cerrado. Lo que usted describe eran los subasteros asociados a los que solo les faltaba legalizar su situación para ser empresa


----------



## Visa.Cash (16 Ago 2013)

Ok ok, queda claro. Es que el secretario también ha hablado bastante de subastas presenciales, de la "fauna" con la que se ha encontrado, del patriarca gitano que le dijo "toma este dinero y vete chaval", por eso lo preguntaba.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (17 Ago 2013)

Cuando entre el secretario que nos aclare por qué no hay riesgo de asumir la carga siendo tercer poseedor, pero creo que es mediante el desamparo del bien.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (19 Ago 2013)

También me gustaría preguntarle para que me interesaría ir al notario, ya que con el auto de adjudicación puedo ir al Registro directamente.


----------



## Leño (19 Ago 2013)

marolmat dijo:


> Cuando entre el secretario que nos aclare por qué no hay riesgo de asumir la carga siendo tercer poseedor, pero creo que es mediante el desamparo del bien.



A mí también me gustaría volver a ver por aquí al Secretario. Convendría aclarar los conceptos de tercer poseedor y asunción de cargas haciendo hincapié en la diferencia entre subastas judiciales y subastas de Hacienda, SS...
El art. 670 de la LEC dice bien clarito:
_5. Quien resulte adjudicatario del bien inmueble conforme a lo previsto en los apartados anteriores habrá de aceptar la subsistencia de las cargas o gravámenes anteriores, si los hubiere y subrogarse en la responsabilidad derivada de ellos._, si bien es cierto que habla de subastas judiciales.
Ley 1/2000, de 7 de enero, de Enjuiciamiento Civil. TTULO IV.De la ejecucin dineraria (Vigente hasta el 22 de Julio de 2014).


----------



## Ehraf (20 Ago 2013)

Sentencia del Tribunal Supremo (27/2/2012)
Sentencia T.S. 72/2012 (Sala 1) de 27 de febrero. Embargo. Anotacin preventiva. Subasta pblica - 124346 - Lex Nova, informacin jurdica actualizada

"[...]

Fundamento Cuarto
[...]
Pero, en todo caso, la sustentada en el motivo no puede prosperar pues parte de la consideración, carente de cualquier fundamento legal o jurisprudencial, de que los adjudicatarios de un bien subastado continúan la personalidad del deudor y asumen su posición respecto del resto de los acreedores por el hecho de que existiera una anotación de embargo sobre los bienes. No existe subrogación a favor de la demandante en los derechos de los trabajadores de Monix S.A., a los que ha pagado, frente a los adjudicatarios de los bienes embargados a dicha mercantil para pago de los salarios, pues efectivamente tales adjudicatarios adquieren los bienes con la carga correspondiente pero no asumen la deuda de forma que, cualquiera que fuera el alcance de la misma, en modo alguno sería aplicable a ellos el principio de responsabilidad patrimonial universal del artículo 1911 del Código Civil *pues únicamente sería el bien el que respondería con su valor de dicho embargo y no los compradores con su propio patrimonio*, como parece sostener la parte recurrente al formular el motivo; tesis que incluso, llevada al extremo, implicaría que dichos adquirentes estarían pasivamente legitimados para soportar una reclamación del crédito garantizado por el embargo. [...]

Fundamento Quinto
[...]En todo caso, tal infracción no se ha producido. Es cierto que el artículo 670.5 de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Civil, previsto para la adjudicación de bienes inmuebles pero trasladable al supuesto ante el que nos hallamos dispone que "quien resulte adjudicatario del bien inmueble conforme a lo previsto en los apartados anteriores, habrá de aceptar la subsistencia de las cargas o gravámenes anteriores, si los hubiere, y subrogarse en la responsabilidad derivada de ellos". No obstante, la sentencia impugnada razona en el sentido de que la pretensión de la demandante de que las demandadas -adquirentes en subasta- debían hacerse cargo de la deuda de los trabajadores en aplicación del artículo 670.5 de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Civil no puede prosperar pues, si bien la carga estaba inscrita en el Registro, "la misma jurídicamente no existía" además de que *la subrogación se produce respecto de la carga y no respecto de la deuda que tal carga asegura, esto es, la subrogación, al amparo del precepto, se refiere al deber de naturaleza real de soportar la realización forzosa del bien para satisfacer el crédito asegurado por el embargo, pero no implica la asunción forzosa de la misma posición del deudor en la relación obligacional*.

A ello se puede añadir que la "responsabilidad" en que se subroga el adjudicatario, según dispone el artículo 670.5 de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Civil, consiste en haber de satisfacer la deuda garantizada mediante el embargo si no quiere ver sometido a ejecución el bien de que se trata, pero -como se ha dicho- *en absoluto queda pasivamente legitimado el adjudicatario para haber de soportar una acción de reclamación por la deuda*. [...]"


Creo que con esto se disipa cualquier duda.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (21 Ago 2013)

Ehraf:9720131 dijo:


> Sentencia del Tribunal Supremo (27/2/2012)
> Sentencia T.S. 72/2012 (Sala 1) de 27 de febrero. Embargo. Anotacin preventiva. Subasta pblica - 124346 - Lex Nova, informacin jurdica actualizada
> 
> "[...]
> ...



Y tanto que las disipa. Muchas gracias!

---------- Post added m-d-Y at h:i A ----------

Por cierto, actualizo información. El inquilino ha firmado hoy el desistimiento al retracto. El piso es mio. Os ire informando de los acontecimientos


----------



## Kennedy (21 Ago 2013)

Ehraf dijo:


> Sentencia del Tribunal Supremo (27/2/2012)
> Sentencia T.S. 72/2012 (Sala 1) de 27 de febrero. Embargo. Anotacin preventiva. Subasta pblica - 124346 - Lex Nova, informacin jurdica actualizada
> 
> "[...]
> ...




Muchas gracias, Ehraf.

La sentencia del Supremo está totalmente en la línea de lo que apuntaba El Secretario, y además tiene toda la lógica del mundo.

Saludos


----------



## mike69 (23 Ago 2013)

Fantastico hilo, lo he leido en dos dias.

Agradezco al Sr. Secretario que haya compartido sus conocimientos y experiencias, de un mundo, las subastas, desconocido, temido y admirado.

Antes de la sentencia del supremo, el tercer poseedor, para curarse de lo dispuesto en el articulo 670 del codigo civil, en una adjudicacion administrativa solicitaba poder elevar a publico la adquisicion.

Ahora con la sentencia del supremo, con la adjudicacion administrativa ¿te vas directamente al registro y te ahorras el notario?¿Sigue siendo necesario para evitar subrogarte en la hipoteca como tercer poseedor acudir al notario? Edito lo escrito porque no lo tengo claro ni con la sentencia del Supremo. Sigo buscando imformacion.

Perdonad la metedura de pata. Espero que el senor Secretario nos saque de dudas.

Quieierar preguntarle al Sr. SECRETARIO que opina de la venta extrajudicial llevadas a cabo por los notarios.

Gracias.


----------



## scratch (24 Ago 2013)

mike69 dijo:


> Fantastico hilo, lo he leido en dos dias.
> 
> Agradezco al Sr. Secretario que haya compartido sus conocimientos y experiencias, de un mundo, las subastas, desconocido, temido y admirado.
> 
> ...



Espera, que me he "despistao" ¿Ya no es necesario ir al Notario a escriturar diciendole QUE NO NOS HACEMOS CARGO DE LAS DEUDAS del anterior propietario? ¿Es suficiente con ir al Registro y que el efecto sea el mismo (No hacerse cargo de las deudas)?

---------- Post added 24-ago-2013 at 00:22 ----------

Para los que aún tuvieran dudas acerca del ITP (que te hagan una paralela por una adjudicación)

"_...Segundo.-Expuestas las pretensiones ejercitadas y las razones en que se basan, y centrados en el primer motivo, *hay que destacar que aunque es sin duda cierto que la Jurisprudencia tiene declarado que no procede efectuar comprobación de valores en los supuestos en los que un inmueble ha sido transmitido en virtud de subasta judicial*...._"
Extraído de ésta sentencia del TS. 
Sentencia T.S.J. Castilla y Len 2032/2010 de 30 de septiembre. ITP. Transmisin de inmueble adquirido en subasta pblica. Comprobacin de valores - 37309 - Lex Nova, informacin jurdica actualizada


----------



## temis2011 (24 Ago 2013)

scratch dijo:


> Espera, que me he "despistao" ¿Ya no es necesario ir al Notario a escriturar diciendole QUE NO NOS HACEMOS CARGO DE LAS DEUDAS del anterior propietario? ¿Es suficiente con ir al Registro y que el efecto sea el mismo (No hacerse cargo de las deudas)?
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-ago-2013 at 00:22 ----------
> 
> ...



Ojo scracht la sentencia que has colgado es en base a una cesión a tercero, dan la razón en que no hay motivos para no hacer una paralela en una adjudicación de subasta pero en el caso de que esta adjudicación se traspase a un tercero es cuando si admiten la paralela.


----------



## Leño (24 Ago 2013)

Hola, opiniones pido.
Un banco ejecuta hipoteca en que el valor de tasación coincide con la deuda y son 100.000 euros. El piso podría llegar a encontrar comprador por unos 120-130000 euros.
1) En la subasta no hay postores. En este caso, el banco presumiblemente se queda la vivienda por 70.000 euros (70%) y sigue reclamando 30.000 al deudor.
2) En la subasta hay más participantes, y suponemos que uno de ellos ofrece 70.000 euros (70%). La pregunta es ¿creeis que el banco seguirá pujando hasta el total de la deuda o se quedará con el pájaro en mano que, al fin y al cabo, es lo que habría ofrecido en caso de subasta desierta?


----------



## mike69 (24 Ago 2013)

scratch dijo:


> Espera, que me he "despistao" ¿Ya no es necesario ir al Notario a escriturar diciendole QUE NO NOS HACEMOS CARGO DE LAS DEUDAS del anterior propietario? ¿Es suficiente con ir al Registro y que el efecto sea el mismo (No hacerse cargo de las deudas)?



He rectificado en mi post porque yo tampoco lo tengo claro.

Gracias por la puntualizacion.


----------



## Komet (24 Ago 2013)

Leño dijo:


> Hola, opiniones pido.
> Un banco ejecuta hipoteca en que el valor de tasación coincide con la deuda y son 100.000 euros. El piso podría llegar a encontrar comprador por unos 120-130000 euros.
> 1) En la subasta no hay postores. En este caso, el banco presumiblemente se queda la vivienda por 70.000 euros (70%) y sigue reclamando 30.000 al deudor.
> 2) En la subasta hay más participantes, y suponemos que uno de ellos ofrece 70.000 euros (70%). La pregunta es ¿creeis que el banco seguirá pujando hasta el total de la deuda o se quedará con el pájaro en mano que, al fin y al cabo, es lo que habría ofrecido en caso de subasta desierta?



No se si he entendido bien el caso que expones, pero en caso de que alguien puje por el 70% del valor y nadie suba, entonces el banco tendría derecho de tanteo por ese 70% así que subir no subiría la puja porque no tendría necesidad...


----------



## Leño (25 Ago 2013)

Komet dijo:


> No se si he entendido bien el caso que expones, pero en caso de que alguien puje por el 70% del valor y nadie suba, entonces el banco tendría derecho de tanteo por ese 70% así que subir no subiría la puja porque no tendría necesidad...



El banco no tiene derecho de tanteo. Cuando hay más pujas, el representante del banco habla en subasta o calla para siempre (siempre y cuando la puja sea igual o superior al 70% y con las excepciones de la LEC).


----------



## scratch (25 Ago 2013)

temis2011 dijo:


> Ojo scracht la sentencia que has colgado es en base a una cesión a tercero, dan la razón en que no hay motivos para no hacer una paralela en una adjudicación de subasta pero en el caso de que esta adjudicación se traspase a un tercero es cuando si admiten la paralela.



Si, si, lo tengo claro, hay que tener cuidado con eso. Mi aporte se limitaba en este caso al párrafo que indico, donde se dice explicitamente que hay jurisprudencia que declara que en una adjudicación (sin cesión en la adjudicación, es decir tú haces la oferta y tú te quedas con el bien, otra cosa es lo que hagas después) el precio de remate es el que va al ITP y que no hay lugar a una paralea.


----------



## anemona (30 Ago 2013)

*Gracias*

Vaya vaya con El Secretario... qué gran sabio! Millones de gracias por tus "tochacos", te aseguro que nos son muy útiles :Aplauso:
Quisiera hacer una consulta, a ver si alguien sabe qué tiempo de media pasa hasta que se tiene la propiedad una vez que te adjudican un inmueble.
Os cuento: hemos comprado una casa a Servihabitat y firmamos el contrato de arras en mayo. Nos dieron un plaza de 6 meses para firmar el contrato de compra-venta, por lo que aún están dentro de plazo, pero nos estamos empezando a desesperar... Hemos llamado a Servihabitat y nos han dicho que les ha sido adjudicado el inmueble ya (tienen las llaves, lo hemos visitado y está en perfecto estado, el dueño no llegó a vivir allí nunca), pero que aún no tienen la propiedad. Según dicen eso ya depende de lo que tarde el juzgado (en este caso, el de Madrid, ya que la vivienda está en Navalcarnero) y ellos no responden del tiempo que puedan tardar en el juzgado en tramitar la propiedad...

Alguna referencia de plazos del juzgado de Madrid???

Mil gracias


----------



## K... (30 Ago 2013)

Si es como dice El Secretario lo de las viviendas en Adjudicación Directa es el sueño húmedo de cualquier burbujista:

Te adjudicas una vivienda con una deuda descomunal por un precio de risa y te vas a vivir durante dos años por cuatro duros a una vivienda de lujo. Cuando se acabe ese chollo de buscas otra vivienda y vuelta a empezar...


----------



## Eddyydde (3 Sep 2013)

Buenas:

Al parecer se ha producido una modificación de la Ley de Propiedad Horizontal que habrá que tener en cuenta

Modificación capital de la Ley de Propiedad Horizontal - Rankia

Salu2


----------



## Javirir (4 Sep 2013)

Hola a todos, aunque hace poco que os voy siguiendo, encuentro que este hilo es de lo mas interesante. Agradezco a Secretario por haberlo iniciado y os felicito a todos por participar y mantenerlo vivo con vuestras aportaciones.
Hace poco me interesé por un Aston Martin que incluso se llego a comentar por aquí, y aunque estuve a punto de participar en la adjudicación, al final por inexperiencia me eché atrás...
Alguien más participó o sabe como quedó la adjudicación?


----------



## begginer (5 Sep 2013)

Javirir dijo:


> Hola a todos, aunque hace poco que os voy siguiendo, encuentro que este hilo es de lo mas interesante. Agradezco a Secretario por haberlo iniciado y os felicito a todos por participar y mantenerlo vivo con vuestras aportaciones.
> Hace poco me interesé por un Aston Martin que incluso se llego a comentar por aquí, y aunque estuve a punto de participar en la adjudicación, al final por inexperiencia me eché atrás...
> Alguien más participó o sabe como quedó la adjudicación?



Siempre que quieras saber el resultado de una adjudicación puedes llamar al teléfono de la delegación de hacienda correspondiente (viene en la ficha del bien en cuestión) al cabo de unos 15 días de la fecha de finalización que es cuando se resuelven más o menos.


----------



## eldelao (10 Sep 2013)

Aparte de hacienda, ¿donde se pueden ver subastas en gestión directa?


----------



## Humim (10 Sep 2013)

Una cosa a ver si los entendidos del foro me podeis aconsejar, he visto un coche, este: https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob..../subastaBienes.faces?idLiclote=58976&idBien=0

que esta por 15000 euros mas o menos, bueno eso pone la valoracion de bien , por cuanto se podria sacar?? es para ver si interesaria pujar por el


----------



## Guanotopía (10 Sep 2013)

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Bmw 330d coupe. Venta de coches de segunda mano bmw 330d coupe - Vehículos de ocasión bmw 330d coupe de todas las marcas: BMW, Mercedes, Audi,...


----------



## makokillo (10 Sep 2013)

Humim dijo:


> Una cosa a ver si los entendidos del foro me podeis aconsejar, he visto un coche, este: https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob..../subastaBienes.faces?idLiclote=58976&idBien=0
> 
> que esta por 15000 euros mas o menos, bueno eso pone la valoracion de bien , por cuanto se podria sacar?? es para ver si interesaria pujar por el



Y como funcionan esas subastas? por que si el precio de salida es de 15.000 euros desde luego no es ningun chollo ni muchisimo menos.


----------



## Humim (10 Sep 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Y como funcionan esas subastas? por que si el precio de salida es de 15.000 euros desde luego no es ningun chollo ni muchisimo menos.



Eso es la valoración del bien 15000 pavos es lo que vale, otra cosa es por cuanto sale a subasta y luego por cuanto podriamos comprar el bien mas o menos que es lo que pregunto :cook:


----------



## makokillo (10 Sep 2013)

Humim dijo:


> Eso es la valoración del bien 15000 pavos es lo que vale, otra cosa es por cuanto sale a subasta y luego por cuanto podriamos comprar el bien mas o menos que es lo que pregunto :cook:



Y no se sabe cual es el precio de salida?
En este tipo de subastas solo se deberia meter uno para comprar autenticos chollos por que para comprar a precio mas o menos de mercado lo compro a un particular que me deje probar el coche y que lo revise un mecanico o en un compraventa que me de al menos 6 meses de garantia. Yo no pagaria por ese vehiculo mas de 7000 u 8000 euros


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (10 Sep 2013)

Los vehículos de gama media/alta, por lo que he visto, pueden salir bastante caros... algunos bastante por encima del tipo, muuucha competencia. En alguna de esas he visto más de una decena de licitadores acreditados. 
Un ejemplo:

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/subastaLotes.faces

Si llegan a AD, más o menos, el tope se supone que estará en el tipo de segunda licitación. En el caso del que estáis hablando, el tipo de la segunda serán 11700... pero ya os digo que últimamente las subastas se están moviendo mucho más que unos meses atrás, en general, no sólo las de vehículos.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 15:56 ----------




Javirir dijo:


> Hola a todos, aunque hace poco que os voy siguiendo, encuentro que este hilo es de lo mas interesante. Agradezco a Secretario por haberlo iniciado y os felicito a todos por participar y mantenerlo vivo con vuestras aportaciones.
> Hace poco me interesé por un Aston Martin que incluso se llego a comentar por aquí, y aunque estuve a punto de participar en la adjudicación, al final por inexperiencia me eché atrás...
> Alguien más participó o sabe como quedó la adjudicación?



Creo que es éste, verdad??

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/subastaLotes.faces

Desierto en segunda licitación por 47880€. No los encuentro, ni éste ni el Mercedes que salía el mismo día (23/07), en próximas subastas.


----------



## scratch (12 Sep 2013)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> Los vehículos de gama media/alta, por lo que he visto, pueden salir bastante caros... algunos bastante por encima del tipo, muuucha competencia. En alguna de esas he visto más de una decena de licitadores acreditados.
> Un ejemplo:
> 
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/subastaLotes.faces
> ...



Reilly, ¿dónde puedes ver el número de licitadores acreditados para cada subasta/AD?

EDITO:
El Aston Martin se adjudicó el día 03/09/2013, no se el importe de adjudicación.
El Mercedes se adjudicó el dia 02/09/2013, por 9500 €


----------



## Eddyydde (12 Sep 2013)

Buenas:

Aquí se hacen unos comentarios interesantes sobre las adjudicaciones directas de Hacienda

Las adjudicaciones directas de Hacienda - Rankia

Salu2


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (12 Sep 2013)

scratch dijo:


> Reilly, ¿dónde puedes ver el número de licitadores acreditados para cada subasta/AD?
> 
> EDITO:
> El Aston Martin se adjudicó el día 03/09/2013, no se el importe de adjudicación.
> El Mercedes se adjudicó el dia 02/09/2013, por 9500 €



Con razón no las encontraba... no esperaba que hubieran sido ya!! 

Pues el Mercedes tiene que haber salido entre pitos y flautas por encima de los 20k... no es ninguna ganga (en autoscout están más o menos en esos precios, aunque los kms pueden marcar la diferencia) 

Sobre los licitadores, en AD hasta donde alcanzo no se puede, en Subasta sólo hay que acceder con certificado a la hora en que se esté celebrando y pinchar en "ver subasta"


Por cierto, hoy vuelve a salir en AD una patente baratilla... por si os animáis : : :cook: 
https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=56017


----------



## scratch (12 Sep 2013)

Eddyydde dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> Aquí se hacen unos comentarios interesantes sobre las adjudicaciones directas de Hacienda
> 
> ...



Muy interesante... y reciente.
Habrá que estudiar con detenimiento lo que se dice.


----------



## scratch (13 Sep 2013)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> Con razón no las encontraba... no esperaba que hubieran sido ya!!
> 
> Pues el Mercedes tiene que haber salido entre pitos y flautas por encima de los 20k... no es ninguna ganga (en autoscout están más o menos en esos precios, aunque los kms pueden marcar la diferencia)
> 
> ...



¿El Mercedes era éste?

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....casAdjudicadosPorInternet.jsp&idLiclote=55077

Fíjate en el final de la última línea, en "Información adicional".


----------



## Nómada65 (15 Sep 2013)

Eddyydde dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> Aquí se hacen unos comentarios interesantes sobre las adjudicaciones directas de Hacienda
> 
> ...



Sería harto interesante que el Sr. Secretario apareciera por este hilo para rebatir/desmentir las afirmaciones realizadas en Rankia. Me he mirado este hilo detenidamente y todo parece fácil a priori. En cambio en Rankia piden mucho cuidado y precaución ante las subastas AEAT. Lo veo de bastante gravedad y peligroso. Estamos hablando de dinero y eso es sagrado. No todo el campo es orégano.:|


----------



## viendolasVenir (17 Sep 2013)

Alguien a parte de el secretario ha comprado algo en alguna subasta, tal como explica en este hilo? 
Me gustaría comprar algun parking por mi zona, si alguna vez sale alguno, pero no se si vale la pena meterse en un fregao de estos.


----------



## Nómada65 (28 Sep 2013)

NS/NC huuummmm.


----------



## klon (30 Sep 2013)

Excelente hilo sr secretario. ¿ya esta en funcionamiento su blog?.


----------



## Quintino (30 Sep 2013)

Buenas, siempre me ha interesado este tema , creo que se pueden conseguir cosas de todo tipo a precios muy bajos y por supuesto puedes hacer un buen negocio con ello , sin embargo no tengo mucha idea. 
viendo los enlaces que has puesto me surge una pregunta: ¿ que diferencia hay entre una adjudicación directa , un concurso y una subasta?


----------



## bobolisto (2 Oct 2013)

A ver qué tal estos:

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=59724

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=59725

Según idealista, por la zona los precios de venta no bajan de 90.000 euros.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (2 Oct 2013)

Algún conforero necesita coche nuevo?? Kia Rio (2012) 7000€ 

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....astaBienes.jsp&idEnajenacion=006R07860201303S

No pongo el enlace directo al vehículo porque me da error, no sé qué hago mal...


----------



## Eddyydde (3 Oct 2013)

Buenas:

Mirad lo que he encontrado

Plan Nacional sobre Drogas - Convocatorias y Reuniones - Delegación del Gobierno para el Plan Nacional sobre Drogas- Enajenación directa 1/2013- Inmuebles

"_ 1- Condiciones Generales :
...
La Delegación se hará cargo hasta la fecha de la firma de las correspondientes escrituras de compraventa de los gastos de Comunidad de Propietarios, en su caso y del Impuesto sobre Bienes Inmuebles del año en curso.

La Delegación asume la cancelación económica de las cargas registrales que pudieran hallarse pendientes de cancelación a la fecha de formalización de las escrituras de compraventa._"

Al menos parece que los riesgos que acechan en otras adjudicaciones aquí no son de aplicación.

Salu2


----------



## scratch (3 Oct 2013)

bobolisto dijo:


> A ver qué tal estos:
> 
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/wcl2/SOLexterno/pages/adjudicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=59724
> 
> ...



Sin saber nada más yo no metía más de 35k-37k y probablemente me esté pasando.
- No sabemos si la deuda de la OPAEF se ha incrementado o si se ha iniciado el procedimiento de embargo.
- Idem con la deuda del ayuntamiento.
- Sin saber si está ocupada y por quíen (inquilino, propietario)... y la étnia
...


----------



## Ultramontano (8 Oct 2013)

El Gobierno da luz verde a la creación de un sistema de subastas electrónicas judiciales con un único portal - Última hora - MSN Noticas


*El Gobierno da luz verde a la creación de un sistema de subastas electrónicas judiciales con un único portal*

La vicepresidenta asegura que es un "paso muy decisivo para terminar con una corruptela del sistema"







La vicepresidenta asegura que es un "paso muy decisivo para terminar con una corruptela del sistema"

La vicepresidenta del Gobierno, Soraya Sáenz de Santamaría, ha informado este viernes de que el Ejecutivo ha dado luz verde a la creación del portal electrónico único de subastas judicial, a propuesta del Ministerio de Justicia.

En la rueda de prensa posterior a la reunión del Consejo de Ministros, Sáenz de Santamaría ha explicado que "el informe de la Comisión de Reforma de la Administraciones Públicas propuso establecer un sistema de subastas electrónicas, a través de un portal único de subastas judicial.

Según la vicepresidenta, esta medida tiene por objeto que, "a través de la Agencia Estatal del Boletín Oficial del Estado (BOE), se lleven a cabo las subastas judiciales mediante un procedimiento informático", lo que, en su opinión, supondrá un sistema "mucho más transparente" que el actual.

"Esta medida va a tener una repercusión fundamental en el ámbito económico y judicial. Solamente apuntar que en el año 2012 los juzgados de primera instancia e instrucción celebraron más de 72.000 subastas", ha comentado Sáenz de Santamaría.

Así, ha asegurado que la creación del portal electrónico de subastas judiciales "exige la modificación" de 26 artículos de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Civil. "Con esta reforma se cambia completamente el sistema de subastas, tanto para bienes muebles como inmuebles, adaptando el mismo al sistema electrónico y fortaleciendo los criterios de publicidad, seguridad y disponibilidad".

En este sentido, Sáenz de Santamaría ha asegurado que con esta reforma "se acaba con las limitaciones de publicidad y con la rigidez de procedimientos". "Si se me permite, es un paso muy decisivo para terminar con una corruptela del sistema, que era la actuación de los llamados subasteros", ha remachado.

PARTICIPAR EN TODO TIPO DE SUBASTAS

Asimismo, ha afirmado que "se permitirá que el usurario pueda utilizar esta herramienta electrónica y que se dé de alta en un solo lugar para poder participar en todo tipo de subastas". "Un solo portal implica ahorro de costes, una base única de datos, simplificación de la gestión y facilidades en la consulta", ha agregado.

"Esta subasta electrónica multiplicará la publicidad del procedimiento y por tanto la capacidad para que distintos usuarios puedan pujar, facilita información tanto de la subasta como del bien, y permitirá pujar casi en cualquier momento y desde cualquier lugar", ha precisado, para después añadir que la norma permitirá "beneficiar a los deudores por cuanto a mayor capacidad de puja, mayor valor puede alcanzar el precio de la subasta y por tanto también de los acreedores, para saldar la deuda".

Según ha informado el Ministerio de Justicia en un comunicado, el anteproyecto "simplifica el procedimiento para participar en subastas" ya que los ciudadanos "podrán acceder a todo tipo de pujas de bienes muebles e inmuebles que se produzcan en cualquier lugar del Estado solo con darse de alta en el Portal de Electrónico de Subastas del Boletín Oficial del Estado".

"La seguridad jurídica del procedimiento estará garantizada con una identificación inequívoca de todos los que intervienen, mediante la firma electrónica o firma con sistema de claves previamente concertadas. El sistema, del que será responsable un secretario judicial, garantizará un certificado electrónico de todas y cada una de las transacciones", ha precisado.

---------- Post added 08-oct-2013 at 12:00 ----------

El Gobierno, a la caza de los subasteros - MSN Noticias - Nacional

*El Gobierno, a la caza de los subasteros*

El Ministerio de Justicia pretende hacer más accesibles las subastas judiciales para acabar con una “corruptela del sistema” al que la crisis ya ha dado una primera estocada. 







Las noticias sobre operaciones policiales contra corruptos o traficantes de drogas suelen ir acompañadas de imágenes de relojes de lujo, coches de alta gama, colecciones de arte o chalet que han sido incautados en los mismos y que posteriormente acaban en subastas judiciales. Unos procedimientos en los que reinan los subasteros, definidos como “la corruptela del sistema” por la vicepresidenta del Gobierno, Soraya Sáenz de Santamaría. Una corruptela a la que los distintos Ejecutivos que han pasado por Moncloa han tratado, sin éxito, extinguir y que se compone de personas que se hacen con bienes en las subastas judiciales y luego los venden por un precio mayor. Se benefician de que el sistema actual aún es complejo y algo opaco.

Por ello el Consejo de Ministros del pasado viernes aprobó la creación de un portal electrónico único de subastas judiciales al que puedan acudir todos los ciudadanos y con el que se pretende dar mayor transparencia. Además, permitirá que el ciudadano interesado pueda participar en todas las pujas que desee con solo darse de alta.

Eso sí, lo que no ha aclarado el Ministerio de Justicia aún es si se rebajará el dinero que una persona debe consignar para acceder a una subasta, que es uno de los factores que limitan la participación. “Uno de los problema de las subastas judiciales es que suelen acudir a ellas personas que tienen mucho dinero”, explica Jordi Nieva, catedrático de Derecho Procesal de la Universitat de Barcelona.

Un enemigo inesperado

Los subasteros se han encontrado en los últimos tiempos con un nuevo enemigo que nada tiene que ver con el Gobierno, la crisis. Nieva explica que la rebaja de los precios de los inmuebles tras explotar la burbuja inmobiliaria ha hecho que no sea rentable hacerse con estas casas para luego venderlas por una cantidad mayor. No obstante, el drama de las personas que no pueden pagar sus hipotecas y ven peligrar su vivienda ha sido visto por algunos subasteros como una oportunidad para hacer negocio.

El pasado mes de junio, la Guardia Civil desmanteló una red de más de 30 personas en la que había unos 15 subasteros que se ponían de acuerdo para llevarse casas con el precio más bajo posible. Contaban con la ayuda de abogados, procuradores y funcionarios judiciales que escondían o retiraban los anuncios de los inmuebles más interesantes de los paneles de información.

Prácticas como esta son las que se pretenden eliminar con la reforma del sistema. Según el Ministerio de Justicia con el nuevo portal se podrá tener información casi “ilimitada” del bien ofertado ,“lo que facilitará su venta a un precio superior”. Quizá con estas mejoras que promete el Gobierno sea el momento de hacerse con ese coche, reloj de lujo, chalet o colección de arte incautados en operaciones policiales del que se siempre estuvo antojado. El Ejecutivo pone de su parte con estas facilidades. Ahora, lo de tener el dinero para pagarlos o que los bancos den los créditos para hacerse con ellos ya es otro cantar.


----------



## scratch (9 Oct 2013)

Llamadme conspiranoico si queréis, pero cada vez que el Estado hace algo "por nuestro bien" me cago en los pantalones.
Venga, a ver si descubrimos entre todos qué es lo que se encuentra detrás de la noticia del post anterior.
Aporto mi granito:
- Controlar, mediante el certificado electrónico quién puede tener pasta. (si haces una oferta en subasta... es que tienes pasta o la vas a tener)
- Pillar más pasta mediante impuestos haciendo subir el importe de las adjudicaciones.
...


----------



## Zorri (9 Oct 2013)

Hola a todos , por si a alguien le interesa en Lugo se subastara un piso que parece interesante , séptima planta en el Nº 80 de la c\ Fernandez de la hoz en las proximidades del paseo de la castellana , 125 m2 útiles tasado en 345.000 eur .
El piso se puede ver y se adjudicara a la mejor oferta económica .
Es un bien donado por un vecino al ayuntamiento , si alguien necesita mas información ...


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (9 Oct 2013)

scratch dijo:


> Llamadme conspiranoico si queréis, pero cada vez que el Estado hace algo "por nuestro bien" me cago en los pantalones.
> Venga, a ver si descubrimos entre todos qué es lo que se encuentra detrás de la noticia del post anterior.
> Aporto mi granito:
> - Controlar, mediante el certificado electrónico quién puede tener pasta. (si haces una oferta en subasta... es que tienes pasta o la vas a tener)
> ...



Que no vendan historias, esto simplemente es la deriva natural, la continuidad de lo que empezaron hace bastante tiempo en Murcia... el resto son brindis al sol, las verdaderas mafias y corruptelas ya sabe todo el mundo dónde están, BOE mediante o mediopensionista.

Ello no empece, en absoluto, que tengas razón en sospechar que andan tras la pela y a la caza de tomar alguna matrícula. Aunque mucho me temo que los que han estado volando por debajo del radar van a continuar haciéndolo exactamente igual.


----------



## scratch (15 Oct 2013)

scratch dijo:


> Llamadme conspiranoico si queréis, pero cada vez que el Estado hace algo "por nuestro bien" me cago en los pantalones.
> Venga, a ver si descubrimos entre todos qué es lo que se encuentra detrás de la noticia del post anterior.
> Aporto mi granito:
> - Controlar, mediante el certificado electrónico quién puede tener pasta. (si haces una oferta en subasta... es que tienes pasta o la vas a tener)
> ...



Ayer se me ocurrió otra.
Como los banksters se están comiendo todos los pisos en los que ejecutan hipoteca porque no puja ni el tato es posible que intenten quitarse alguno de enmedio a costa de hacer creer al personal que es un chollo.


----------



## klon (15 Oct 2013)

scratch dijo:


> Llamadme conspiranoico si queréis, pero cada vez que el Estado hace algo "por nuestro bien" me cago en los pantalones.
> Venga, a ver si descubrimos entre todos qué es lo que se encuentra detrás de la noticia del post anterior.
> Aporto mi granito:
> - Controlar, mediante el certificado electrónico quién puede tener pasta. (si haces una oferta en subasta... es que tienes pasta o la vas a tener)
> ...



Mas bien es para hacer participar mas gente y de rebote subir el precio de la adjudicación.

El tema de controlar la pasta, ya la tienen controlada (la que es limpita claro)


----------



## Tiogelito (15 Oct 2013)

Yo creo sinceramente que es por unificar y simplificar normativa.

En una adjudicación en el edicto pone expresamente
*" Las cargas o gravámenes anteriores, si los hubiere, al crédito del actor continuarán subsistentes entendiéndose por el solo hecho de participar en la subasta, que el licitador los admite y queda subrogado en la responsabilidad derivada de aquellos, si el remate se adjudicare a su favor"*

https://www.administraciondejustici...tTp0AfAyDQD05O1C_IdlQEAL-48AY!/?itemId=280832

A mi me ha espantado


----------



## hombre-pobre (18 Oct 2013)

Hola buenas. Soy nuevo en este foro aunque no en las subastas donde llevo más o menos dos años y pico metido

Me he leído todo el hilo y la verdad que el Secretario hizo un buen trabajo de iniciación, desde aquí mis más sinceras felicitaciones

Supongo que algo bueno habréis sacado de todo esto o eso espero pero sí me gustaría avisaros que este mundo es bastante difícil y que tenéis que ir con pies de plomo y así y todo solamente vais a espabilar a base de palos así que meteros en esto solamente si tenéis dinero ahorrado que no os importe perder, al menos hasta que tengáis experiencia (que así y todo te pueden salir malas inversiones y otras muy buenas)

Y sobre lo otro, de unificar todas las subastas de los juzgados en un único portal yo no lo veo nada mal. A mi me da igual que el gobierno quiera controlarlo mejor, porque yo duermo bastante tranquilo sabiendo que pago los impuestos como debe. 

Además creo que ya lo hace bastante igualmente y esto nos ayudaría a los subasteros a estar más con nuestras familias, gastar menos gasolina, ahorrarse noches de hoteles y sobretodo *TIEMPO* que no tiene precio

Al final el portal puede llegar a más gente de los que acuden ahora a los juzgados pero eso no significa que a todos les vaya a salir bien la jugada, muchos :abajo: y eso hará que al final sigamos los mismos


----------



## PeterGriffyn (22 Oct 2013)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Yo creo sinceramente que es por unificar y simplificar normativa.
> 
> En una adjudicación en el edicto pone expresamente
> *" Las cargas o gravámenes anteriores, si los hubiere, al crédito del actor continuarán subsistentes entendiéndose por el solo hecho de participar en la subasta, que el licitador los admite y queda subrogado en la responsabilidad derivada de aquellos, si el remate se adjudicare a su favor"*
> ...



Pues que no le espante, porque si bien es verdad que el adjudicatario se subroga en la responsabilidad de las cargas, también lo es que la responsabilidad de éste termina con el inmueble. Responde de esas cargas con garantía real, nunca personal (bienes presentes y futuros).


----------



## scratch (31 Oct 2013)

marolmat dijo:


> Pues que no le espante, porque si bien es verdad que el adjudicatario se subroga en la responsabilidad de las cargas, también lo es que la responsabilidad de éste termina con el inmueble. Responde de esas cargas con garantía real, nunca personal (bienes presentes y futuros).



Ahora que te veo por aquí, ¿qué tal va lo del piso aquel que conseguiste con inquilino?


----------



## hinka (4 Nov 2013)

A ver si alguno me puede decir algo sobre esto.

Me he comprado un coche de la aeat.
El caso es que voy al registro y tiene tres apuntes.
el 1º por el que se realiza el embargo
Y otros dos posteriores 
El caso que yo voy a pagar por anular el mio y me quieren cobrar por anular los otros dos.
¿El caso que pasa si dejo sin pagar por borrar los otros dos?
No se supone que cuando se anula el primero los posteriores desaparecen.


----------



## temis2011 (4 Nov 2013)

hinka dijo:


> A ver si alguno me puede decir algo sobre esto.
> 
> Me he comprado un coche de la aeat.
> El caso es que voy al registro y tiene tres apuntes.
> ...



El registro supongo que quiere lo suyo, quién quieres que pague por quitarlos, o los quitas tú o te los llevas en la nota.


----------



## metalero (5 Nov 2013)

buenos dias, vuelvo otra vez a intentar enterarme de esto, al princio del hilo crei enterarme pero ahora con mas tiempo y tranquilidad espero poder ponerme al tanto, lo primero e he echo a sido darme una vuelta por la pagina de hacienda y e encontrado algo interesante

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=58354&idBien=0

o llevan mucho tiempo para adjudicarla o las fotos las han sacado de cuentame


----------



## INimputable (7 Nov 2013)

Buenas, estoy intentando pujar en adjudicación directa y a la hora de la firma me da problemas y no consigo finalizar la puja. Me parecio leer hace un tiempo algun problema similar, pero no lo encuentro entre tantas paginas. 

Edito para informar que ya he conseguido pujar, cuando se cierre el plazo informare :: aunque creo que he pujado demasido bajo


----------



## scratch (9 Nov 2013)

metalero dijo:


> buenos dias, vuelvo otra vez a intentar enterarme de esto, al princio del hilo crei enterarme pero ahora con mas tiempo y tranquilidad espero poder ponerme al tanto, lo primero e he echo a sido darme una vuelta por la pagina de hacienda y e encontrado algo interesante
> 
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=58354&idBien=0
> 
> o llevan mucho tiempo para adjudicarla o las fotos las han sacado de cuentame



Yo también lo vi el otro día, me partía de risa.
EDITO:
A ver si tengo un ratillo y os cuento la intentona que hicimos el conforero Reilly-Minkoff y yo en septiembre con tres Adjudicaciones Directas. No sacamos nada de pasta pero nos sirvió de experiencia enriquecedora y para tomarnos unas birras y echarnos unas risas.


----------



## rory (9 Nov 2013)

Yo tenía una casa de hacienda en adjudicación directa que me tentaba mucho, pero lo que contó Tristán el subastero sobre las adjudicaciones de hacienda me echó para atrás.

Aunque es una posibilidad remota, es posible que estés pagando por una casa que luego no puedas ocupar porque el dueño es otro y eso Hacienda no te lo dice.


----------



## INimputable (9 Nov 2013)

rory dijo:


> Yo tenía una casa de hacienda en adjudicación directa que me tentaba mucho, pero lo que contó Tristán el subastero sobre las adjudicaciones de hacienda me echó para atrás.
> 
> Aunque es una posibilidad remota, es posible que estés pagando por una casa que luego no puedas ocupar porque el dueño es otro y eso Hacienda no te lo dice.



Por ese motivo hay que ir al registro y pedir una nota de la propiedad ¿No?


Sent from my iPhone.

---------- Post added 09-nov-2013 at 21:03 ----------




scratch dijo:


> Yo también lo vi el otro día, me partía de risa.
> EDITO:
> A ver si tengo un ratillo y os cuento la intentona que hicimos el conforero Reilly-Minkoff y yo en septiembre con tres Adjudicaciones Directas. No sacamos nada de pasta pero nos sirvió de experiencia enriquecedora y para tomarnos unas birras y echarnos unas risas.



Venga animate y cuenta, que soy muy curioso   y asi aprendemos cosillas...


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## rory (10 Nov 2013)

INimputable dijo:


> Por ese motivo hay que ir al registro y pedir una nota de la propiedad ¿No?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.
> ...



La nota simple hay que pedirla siempre, pero ese no es el problema. 

El problema es que las compraventas posteriores no hayan sido registradas, algo que es posible porque no existe obligatoriedad.

E imagina que pagas por algo que tiene un dueño diferente al que hacienda embarga.


----------



## INimputable (10 Nov 2013)

rory dijo:


> La nota simple hay que pedirla siempre, pero ese no es el problema.
> 
> El problema es que las compraventas posteriores no hayan sido registradas, algo que es posible porque no existe obligatoriedad.
> 
> E imagina que pagas por algo que tiene un dueño diferente al que hacienda embarga.



A ver si lo entiendo, lo que ocurrirá por ejemplo será: que sujeto A antes de que le embarguen "vende" el inmueble a B y así evita el embargo ( mas conocido como alzamiento de bienes), y hacienda no se entera y subasta el inmueble ¿¿?? Entiendo que la pasta te la devolverían, tarde, pero lo harían. 


Sent from my iPhone.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2013 at 16:57 ----------

PD esa parte del hilo me la perdí 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Nov 2013)

INimputable dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendo, lo que ocurrirá por ejemplo será: que sujeto A antes de que le embarguen "vende" el inmueble a B y así evita el embargo ( mas conocido como alzamiento de bienes), y hacienda no se entera y subasta el inmueble ¿¿?? Entiendo que la pasta te la devolverían, tarde, pero lo harían.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.
> ...



Ya veriamos ya, pero de momento quien palma pasta eres tú...


----------



## temis2011 (10 Nov 2013)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Ya veriamos ya, pero de momento quien palma pasta eres tú...



Ahí el que tiene el pufo es b, que se ha llevado la carga del embargo.ienso:


----------



## rory (10 Nov 2013)

Seguramente la pasta te la devolverían, pero ya te metes en embrollos y seguro que tardan en devolverte los billetes.


----------



## metalero (12 Nov 2013)

scratch dijo:


> Yo también lo vi el otro día, me partía de risa.
> EDITO:
> A ver si tengo un ratillo y os cuento la intentona que hicimos el conforero Reilly-Minkoff y yo en septiembre con tres Adjudicaciones Directas. No sacamos nada de pasta pero nos sirvió de experiencia enriquecedora y para tomarnos unas birras y echarnos unas risas.



no te digo nada pero mira lo que acabo de encontrar

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=58353&idBien=0

para llevarte el pack jejeje


----------



## scratch (12 Nov 2013)

metalero dijo:


> no te digo nada pero mira lo que acabo de encontrar
> 
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=58353&idBien=0
> 
> para llevarte el pack jejeje



Je,je,je, me da que han tirado de "foto de archivo"
El caso es que si miras en gúgel el edificio sigue en pie... y con la fachada remozada. ienso:


----------



## INimputable (12 Nov 2013)

¿Alguno ha pujado o pujo en octubre por los vinos?


----------



## metalero (12 Nov 2013)

scratch dijo:


> Je,je,je, me da que han tirado de "foto de archivo"
> El caso es que si miras en gúgel el edificio sigue en pie... y con la fachada remozada. ienso:



ya le heche un ojo al google cuando lo vi... un poco sospechoso.... para mi que llevan para subastarle mucho tiempo

tengo una duda haber si me la podeis resolver

hace tiempo estube mirando una plaza de garaje de pinto que en la pagina ponia que no tenia cargas pero antes de nada fui al registro de la propiedad y tenia muchisimas cargas.... ahora lo que no se por que pone que no tiene cargas si tenia unas cuantas a sus espaldas, la nota que la pedis antes de dar el sobre o despues cuando ya os lo han adjudicado?


----------



## INimputable (12 Nov 2013)

metalero dijo:


> ya le heche un ojo al google cuando lo vi... un poco sospechoso.... para mi que llevan para subastarle mucho tiempo
> 
> tengo una duda haber si me la podeis resolver
> 
> hace tiempo estube mirando una plaza de garaje de pinto que en la pagina ponia que no tenia cargas pero antes de nada fui al registro de la propiedad y tenia muchisimas cargas.... ahora lo que no se por que pone que no tiene cargas si tenia unas cuantas a sus espaldas, la nota que la pedis antes de dar el sobre o despues cuando ya os lo han adjudicado?



Si hay que poner deposito lo normal es pedirla antes, si no te arriesgas a que te lo adjudiquen y al no interesarte por las cargas palmes pasta::. Digo...


----------



## ramsés (12 Nov 2013)

¿Qué opináis de estas monedas?
eBay.es: tiffany en venta - Monedas y Billetes


----------



## PeterGriffyn (13 Nov 2013)

scratch dijo:


> Ahora que te veo por aquí, ¿qué tal va lo del piso aquel que conseguiste con inquilino?



Gracias por preguntar. Pues luces y sombras. 
En primer lugar, la deuda está próxima a lo que el banco considera que es el precio de mercado de este inmueble, por lo que no hacen quita alguna del principal. Solo, y eso si encuentro a un comprador con el dinero en mano, se haría una rebaja de los intereses. Algo que más o menos sabía, por lo bajo de la deuda y la situación del piso. Al decirles que no pagaría la hipoteca, me comunicaron que iniciarían el proceso ejecutivo, con lo cual calculo que tengo unos 18 meses hasta que me lo embarguen.

Respecto al pago del ITP he de deciros que la deuda computa en el cálculo del mismo, y esto no solo porque lo diga la ley, que lo dice, sino porque dicho imperativo aparece reflejado bajo la casilla donde se debe consignar el valor del inmueble. Así que lo de liquidar por el precio que se paga en la subasta es, como mínimo, arriesgado, cuando no fraudulento, por más que nos podamos "escaquear" de que nos lo revisen, por haber intervenido Hacienda directamente.

En el lado positivo, decir que he tenido la suerte del principiante con el inquilino, el cual me ha dejado ver y fotografiar el piso, paga religiosamente y accede a las visitas de inmobiliarias e interesados. Esto y el hecho de que la ejecutoria esté tan avanzada, me hace preguntarme si no sería mejor que la venta no se realizara, puesto que la misma acarrearía un detonante impositivo que no sé si daría al traste con la operación. 

En fin, os mantendré informados.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 19:14 ----------




temis2011 dijo:


> El registro supongo que quiere lo suyo, quién quieres que pague por quitarlos, o los quitas tú o te los llevas en la nota.



El mandamiento de cancelación de cargas que te dieron es inscribible. Eres libre de hacerlo o no, pero si quieres inscribir tu derecho y que la nueva situación jurídica del bien tenga publicidad tienes que pagarlo. Pero no sé si te merecerá la pena siendo un automóvil...


----------



## ax% (16 Nov 2013)

rory dijo:


> La nota simple hay que pedirla siempre, pero ese no es el problema.
> 
> El problema es que las compraventas posteriores no hayan sido registradas, algo que es posible porque no existe obligatoriedad.
> 
> E imagina que pagas por algo que tiene un dueño diferente al que hacienda embarga.



Escribi una parrafada sobre este asunto y desaparecio junto a otros posts...
1
Si alguien no registra sus compras inmobiliarias corre el riesgo de que segundas ventas queden registradas y por muy fraudulentas que sean la primera que se registre es la valida -posesión al margen, que sería otro problema- los otros compradores deberían ir por lo penal contra el vendedor... se presupone que todos los compradores actuan de buena fé. 
¿es correcto?
2
Hacienda inicia un proceso contra un moroso y los inmuebles son utilizados para subsanar la deuda mediante un embargo, pero si entre que Hacienda inicia el papeleo mientras llega una compraventa al registro y se registra automaticamente el bien no puede ser embargado por hacienda por no corresponder el titular del bien con el moroso con hacienda. Hacienda ha sufrido un alzamiento de bienes y actuará en consecuencia pero no contra el comprador de buena fé del inmueble cuya compra ha quedado ya registrada.
¿es correcto?


----------



## scratch (16 Nov 2013)

marolmat dijo:


> Gracias por preguntar. Pues luces y sombras.
> En primer lugar, la deuda está próxima a lo que el banco considera que es el precio de mercado de este inmueble, por lo que no hacen quita alguna del principal. Solo, y eso si encuentro a un comprador con el dinero en mano, se haría una rebaja de los intereses. Algo que más o menos sabía, por lo bajo de la deuda y la situación del piso. Al decirles que no pagaría la hipoteca, me comunicaron que iniciarían el proceso ejecutivo, con lo cual calculo que tengo unos 18 meses hasta que me lo embarguen.
> 
> *Respecto al pago del ITP he de deciros que la deuda computa en el cálculo del mismo, y esto no solo porque lo diga la ley, que lo dice, sino porque dicho imperativo aparece reflejado bajo la casilla donde se debe consignar el valor del inmueble. Así que lo de liquidar por el precio que se paga en la subasta es, como mínimo, arriesgado, cuando no fraudulento, por más que nos podamos "escaquear" de que nos lo revisen, por haber intervenido Hacienda directamente.*
> ...



marolmat, ¿puedes explicar lo que remarco en negrita para dummies? No es que te hayas expresado mal, es que yo soy muy torpe. :ouch:


----------



## PeterGriffyn (18 Nov 2013)

scratch dijo:


> marolmat, ¿puedes explicar lo que remarco en negrita para dummies? No es que te hayas expresado mal, es que yo soy muy torpe. :ouch:



Según parece, El Secretario y demás profesionales del mundillo de la subasta liquidan el ITP por el precio del remate (el dinero que pagan). Pero la ley dice, y en el formulario de pago del ITP se recalca, que las cargas que minoren el precio de venta han de computar en la base imponible del impuesto. Te lo explico con números, verás qué fácil:

*piso a subastar: Valoración: 100k Cargas: 80K (hipoteca)* Te lo adjudicas en 5K
Pues bien, el ITP de ese piso no es el 8% de 5 mil euros, sino el 8% de 85 mil. Puesto que este impuesto es de tipo autoliquidativo (tú dices cuanto te corresponde y si está mal te revisan), El Secre y demás subasteros "juegan" a pagar el 8% de 5 mil, confiando en que la Comunidad Autónoma no les revise la autoliquidación, por haber intervenido Hacienda en la compraventa, y no dos particulares. 
Resumiendo y después de haberme metido en el fango, no recomiendo la compra de inmuebles en Adjudicación Directa, puesto que los impuestos de transmisión son elevados si quieres dormir tranquilo, y porque entiendo que todo lo que nos ha contado el autor del hilo no puede acontecer, o al menos no en los mismos términos, en un mercado bajista para la vivienda. 
A lo dicho debemos de añadir que Hacienda te da la propiedad, nunca la posesión.


----------



## miguelcaballero (8 Ene 2014)

marolmat dijo:


> Según parece, El Secretario y demás profesionales del mundillo de la subasta liquidan el ITP por el precio del remate (el dinero que pagan). Pero la ley dice, y en el formulario de pago del ITP se recalca, que las cargas que minoren el precio de venta han de computar en la base imponible del impuesto. Te lo explico con números, verás qué fácil:
> 
> *piso a subastar: Valoración: 100k Cargas: 80K (hipoteca)* Te lo adjudicas en 5K
> Pues bien, el ITP de ese piso no es el 8% de 5 mil euros, sino el 8% de 85 mil. Puesto que este impuesto es de tipo autoliquidativo (tú dices cuanto te corresponde y si está mal te revisan), El Secre y demás subasteros "juegan" a pagar el 8% de 5 mil, confiando en que la Comunidad Autónoma no les revise la autoliquidación, por haber intervenido Hacienda en la compraventa, y no dos particulares.
> ...




Aprovecho para reflotar este interesantísimo hilo y para reconfirmar al 100% la afirmación del compañero Marolmat. Si bien es cierto que hasta hace pocos años no había demasiado "interés" por parte de Hacienda en revisar esos porcentajes hoy empiezan a ser comunes. Cuando tu compras esa vivienda asumiendo las cargas, implícitamente estás valorando la vivienda en la suma de ambos conceptos. Que hasta hace bien poco no era una preocupación para Hacienda no quiere decir que a partir de ahora no lo vaya a ser. Mi humilde consejo es tener preparado esa diferencia porque es muy fácil que la complementaria llegue......


----------



## carper (11 Ene 2014)

Buenos días,

Gracias al reflote que ha hecho el compañero, me gustaría aprovechar para poner casos prácticos para gente como yo que nos estamos iniciando en este mundillo.

Este jueves sale a subasta a través de los juzgados de Palma de Mallorca un trastero que ha sido valorado en 4000€, siguiendo las recomendaciones del post, he pedido una nota simple y a continuación iré a visitar el inmueble, lo he hecho en este orden porque en el boletín de los juzgados no figuraba el nombre de la calle.

El numero de procedimiento de ejecución es el 34/2012, según entiendo, debo hacerme cargo de las deudas anteriores a éste procedimiento, pero no a las posteriores. En la nota simple hay un embargo con número de mandamiento 409/2010 ¿debo yo hacerme cargo de la deuda del mandamiento 409/2010?



Otro consejo que me gustaría pediros ¿qué técnicas utilizáis para poder entrar en la finca a ver el trastero?¿Cómo conseguís averiguar quien es el administrador de una finca para conocer las deudas o derramas de la comunidad?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## leiro (11 Ene 2014)

Carper el embargo que se ejecuta es el que te viene con la letra A por lo que quedaría anulado y los posteriores si tuviera también pero no tiene mas que por el que sale.

Para averiguar quien es el administrador puedes esperar a que salga algún vecino y preguntarle quienes son los cargos de la comunidad y en qué piso viven y llamarles a ver que te cuentan y si tienes posibilidad de que te enseñen el trastero que sale a subasta por fuera y a ver si te pueden enseñar uno igual por dentro.


----------



## carper (11 Ene 2014)

Hola Leiro, gracias por tu rápida respuesta. Es cierto que sólo hay un embargo, pero tenía dudas al ver en la nota simple dos números de mandamientos 409/2010 y 34/2012 y que la subasta fuera por el número 34/2012, me despista que haya 2 números si sólo hay un embargo.

El tema de preguntar a los vecinos por el nombre del administrador y para que te dejen entrar a ver los trasteros es la única opción que se me ocurre, pero veo difícil que de buen rollo te den esa información ¿Vosotros la conseguís así la información?

Gracias de nuevo y a ver si reflotamos este interesantísimo hilo.


----------



## leiro (11 Ene 2014)

Según leo en la nota parece que lo primero es la anotación de embargo del juzgado y en el segundo el mismo juzgado pide una certificación del estado registral y de las cargas de la misma, lo mismo que tienes tu en la nota simple para ellos valorar el bien y sacarlo a subasta, coinciden el acreedor, el deudor, el juzgado y pone que es el embargo A asi que sale por ese.

Yo estuve barajando algún trastero, garaje o algún coche pero de la seguridad social o de hacienda ya que las de juzgados me parecían más complicadas y al final me dicidí por un coche por el tema de no tener que moverme para obtener la posesión y realizar el alzamiento en caso de que se complicara la cosa.

Pero yo es lo que hubiese hecho acercarme por la finca y preguntar a algún vecino o si tenia portero al portero y ahí ya empezar a investigar sobre el presidente administrador o lo que fuera e intentar ver la propiedad en cuestión por lo menos la puerta si es un trastero para ver que en realidad sea un trastero y exista y también intentar ver alguno por dentro para hacerme a la idea de como son.


----------



## carper (12 Ene 2014)

Gracias de nuevo por tu respuesta Leiro. Según entiendo, el primer párrafo es una anotación de embargo sobre el inmueble por una deuda de 32.224 € y en el segundo párrafo solicita un certificado para saber si el inmueble que se va a embargar tiene cargas previas ¿es correcto? 

Con una valoración de 4.000 € por el trastero y una deuda de 32.224 € ¿qué tipo de oferta haríais?¿En que os basaríais? 

¿A que te refieres cuando dices "tener que moverme para obtener la posesión y realizar el alzamiento en caso de que se complicara la cosa."?


----------



## leiro (12 Ene 2014)

Te recomiendo que te leas el hilo entero o el blog de Tristán el subastero en Rankia entero como orientación antes de meterte en subastas, aunque en concreto te podría aconsejar la entrada que escribió el día 30 de diciembre.

Hay que tener en cuenta que los gastos en las subastas de inmuebles se te pueden disparar bastante por lo que hay que estudiar muy bien la operación y calcular todos los gastos al alza.

Tienes los mismos gastos que cuando compras una propiedad, mas quitarle las cargas que tuviera, obtener la posesión del bien, cerrajero, los meses que vayas a tener el dinero inmovilizado... pueden ser infinitos o salirte bien y subir poco mas que una compraventa normal.

Tu no podrías llegar al trastero con un cerrajero entrar en el aunque sea de tu propiedad sin saber el estado de la posesión.

Tienes dos opciones legales o hablas con el tío y le ofreces pasta para que te entregue la posesión firmándote un papelito, esta es la opción barata o reclamarla judicialmente y que se ejecute entregándote a ti el juzgado la posesión.

A parte del trastero tendrá mas propiedades o derechos que le habrán embargado para llegar a ese importe y esto es solo una parte de la subasta.

Para ponerle precio yo miraría en cuanto esta el precio de propiedades similares en la zona para ver si han inflado mucho la valoración, puede que le hayan subido un 25% la valoración con respecto al mercado o que hayan bajado los precios desde que la hicieron, luego ves sumando los gastos de escritura, impuestos, en las subastas judiciales creo que te dan la posesión pero asi que seguramente tendrás que solicitar el alzamiento tendrías que sumarlo también o averiguar si el tío estaría dispuesto a dártela, los gastos de comunidad e impuestos atrasados de los 2 últimos años, etc si es para ti te sale bien de precio pero si es para vender igual le sacas solo 1000 o 1500 vendiendo rápido que también te valdría para aprender.


----------



## J.Smith (12 Ene 2014)

Otro consejo que me gustaría pediros ¿qué técnicas utilizáis para poder entrar en la finca a ver el trastero?¿Cómo conseguís averiguar quien es el administrador de una finca para conocer las deudas o derramas de la comunidad?

Gracias de antemano 



A traves del telefonillo pregunta por el Presidente de la Comunidad a cualquier vecino y el te indicara si tienen administrador.Y enterate de los gastos de comunidad, pues en Palma hay algunas comunidades que cobran hasta el mantenimiento de la piscina a los trasteros.
La mejor hora para encontrarlos la tarde -noche.

Sobre el precio a pagar lo encontraras en SEGUNDAMANO o en el MIL anuncios.
Ten en cuenta que en Palma los trasteros son muy pequeños y rara vez encuentras alguno que valga la pena.


----------



## carper (13 Ene 2014)

Gracias de nuevo por vuestros consejos. El post lo leí entero este verano y tomé muchas anotaciones, pero aun así tanta información me sobrepasa y agradezco ir actualizando conocimientos con gente de este post. El blog de "Tristán el subastero" lo conozco y lo sigo, la verdad que acojona un poco algunos casos que cuenta, hay que andarse con pies de plomo. Tristán y El Secretario son dos grandes profesionales, pero parece que tienen puntos de vista algo diferentes sobre el tipo de subastas en las que participar... 

Más o menos tengo controlados los gastos que tendré (IVA + registro de la propiedad + ITP + 3 años comunidad y el año en curso + cerrajero + plusvalía + extras) Hace poco me adjudique 8 trasteros de una promotora por una media de 400 € cada uno, sumándole los gastos que mencionaba anteriormente se me ha ido cada uno a casi 900 €, aún así los compré bien de precio y ya he vendido alguno obteniendo beneficio. 

Ya que cometí algunos errores en la compra de estos trasteros quería saber como lo haríais vosotros, aunque veo que el procedimiento es el mismo que había pensado, echarle cara y hablar con vecinos, etc.

Es la primera vez que participaré en una subasta judicial, la de los 8 trasteros fue por AET, tengo una premisa muy clara que hacía mucho hincapié el El Secretario, comprar muy barato, sino ya aparecerán más oportunidades.


----------



## leiro (13 Ene 2014)

Si te has adjudicado por la AEAT me podrás resolver una duda que tengo yo y que no encuentro ¿Tuviste que ir al notario para inscribir el bien? Porque me suena que en las judiciales te dan la propiedad y ya no tienes que ir al notario con lo que te ahorras un gasto pero en las demás no.

Pues si ya has sido adjudicatario alguna vez ya sabes como va el tema, la diferencia que le veo es que en la AEAT y seguridad social miran más ellos las subastas y ven mejor los problemas que pueda haber que puedan no ser evidentes para un novato como nosotros aunque alguna vez se les escapa algo, en cambio en las judiciales debido a que suelen tener mucha carga de trabajo y hay más pasotismo puede haber más problemas o plazos más largos.
Hay es donde veo yo la diferencia y por la que me tiran para atrás las judiciales, una unidad ejecutiva se dedica exclusivamente a cobrar deudas y estudian mejor el expediente, en cambio en un juzgado tocan muchos temas y se les pueden pasar muchas cosas.

Otra cosa muy importante son los plazos en SS yo en 15 días ya tenia todo el papeleo que dependía de ellos y en un juzgado los plazos pueden ser mucho mas amplios.

Lo de los gastos pues ya esta claro entonces miras el precio por la zona y le vas restando los gastos y el beneficio que quieras obtener.

Y si ya te has adjudicado otras propiedades ya sabras como va el tema de la posesión.

Aquí hay una chuletilla que te puede servir para las dudas que puedan surgir y como va a ir todo

Pública Subasta


----------



## carper (13 Ene 2014)

Hola Leiro,

No tuve que ir al notario para inscribir el bien. Con la documentación que me dieron en AEAT directo al registro de la propiedad del municipio del inmueble. Ahora que he vendido uno si que he tenido que ir primero al notario y el nuevo dueño después al registro.

Mi primera adjudicación en subasta fue unos ordenadores en la S.S. la segunda un coche en los juzgados y la tercera unos trasteros en AEAT, los pasos y tiempos para recibir lo que me había adjudicado fueron cortos en todos los casos, quizás el que menos me gustó fue el de los juzgados por como transcurre todo, en una sala 5 subasteros de pie delante de una mesa haciendo ofertas verbales, antes de entrar todos comentando lo mal que estaba el coche que se iba a subastar, etc.

Estoy interesado en un parking que sale a subasta por el juzgado y me sigo liando con la nota simple. El edicto de subasta pone que tiene una deuda con CaixaBank de 4.500 € + 1.500 € de intereses y costas, en la nota simple pone que tiene una deuda con CaixaBank de 9.075 € + 2.700 € de intereses y costas, además hay una segunda anotación de la S.S. con una deuda de 3.700 €. Entiendo que sale a subasta por la deuda con CaixaBank, pero ¿qué pasa con la de S.S.? Si mi oferta es inferior para cubrir la deuda de CaixaBank ¿Debo abonar yo el resto de la deuda? Cual de los dos importes sería el correcto ¿El de la nota simple o el del edicto judicial? 

Edicto judicial:
http://goo.gl/cD8BaH
Nota simple:


----------



## leiro (13 Ene 2014)

Deberías tachar los datos personales antes de publicar documentos en un foro público.

Si la subasta el juzgado será que sale por la del juzgado que la seguridad social ya tiene su sistema para embargar. Si tienes dudas busca más pistas como las fechas y el nº de procedimiento.

Si sale por la A con lo que tu te lo adjudiques se paga lo que debe a Caixabank y si falta se quedan sin cobrar de esa subasta y tendra que ir a por más bienes del deudor y si sobrara irría a la seguridad social.
Por lo tanto tu te lo adjudicas y el bien ese ya no tendría ninguna caraga ni tu tienes que pagar mas.


----------



## carper (14 Ene 2014)

Datos personales editados 

Entendido Leiro, si hubiera una hipoteca anterior a la anotación A si que tendría que hacerme cargo ¿correcto?

¿Creéis que un banco le puede interesar un garaje y trastero si no cubre la deuda en la subasta? Pagar un 70% de la tasación apenas deja margen...


----------



## sauwi (19 Ene 2014)

Hola, quería ver me quedo con algún terreno rústico


Por ahora he visto esta, pero más aadelante puede ser otra
https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=59234&idBien=0

Tengo varias dudas

1-¿Lo primero sería pedir una nota simple para ver si tiene cargas?
2-¿Cual es el mínimo por el que se podría conseguir, 10%, 20% de la valoración?
3¿Hay gastos fijos como Impuesto de Transmisiones Patrimoniales, notaría, registro o gestoría?
4¿Si tuviera producción, al quedarme con la finca sería de mi propiedad?
5¿Si fuera de regadío, tendría unos gastos fijos por derecho al agua?

Gracias a todos por este hilo tan interesante


----------



## metalero (29 Ene 2014)

buenos dias

que significa esto esactamente?

DERECHOS DEL DEUDOR SOBRE EL INMUEBLE EMBARGADO: 100% DEL PLENO DOMINIO CON CARÁCTER GANANCIAL.

un saludo


----------



## miguelcaballero (9 Feb 2014)

metalero dijo:


> buenos dias
> 
> que significa esto esactamente?
> 
> ...



A expensas de una posible corrección por parte de los expertos significa básicamente que la persona a la que le van a embargar el inmueble es el único propietario, si bien está casado en régimen de gananciales.


----------



## metalero (11 Mar 2014)

miguelcaballero dijo:


> A expensas de una posible corrección por parte de los expertos significa básicamente que la persona a la que le van a embargar el inmueble es el único propietario, si bien está casado en régimen de gananciales.




muchas gracias!

esta muy parado el post!! que tal os va?? alguna novedad? porcierto salen muy pocas cosas en la pagina de hacienda o me lo parece ami?


----------



## temis2011 (11 Mar 2014)

Aun sale alguna cosilla pero los funcis no quieren malvender


----------



## metalero (11 Mar 2014)

temis2011 dijo:


> Aun sale alguna cosilla pero los funcis no quieren malvender



hace poco estube en la delegacion de madrid y me dijo claramente.... no lo vamos a malvender minimo un 70% del valor, si no se queda con el embargo asta que haga falta ::


----------



## temis2011 (12 Mar 2014)

metalero dijo:


> hace poco estube en la delegacion de madrid y me dijo claramente.... no lo vamos a malvender minimo un 70% del valor, si no se queda con el embargo asta que haga falta ::



pues nada, como no cuesta nada trolearles, seguiremos insistiendo en que los demás no queremos malcomprar.


----------



## scratch (26 Abr 2014)

leiro dijo:


> Si te has adjudicado por la AEAT me podrás resolver una duda que tengo yo y que no encuentro ¿Tuviste que ir al notario para inscribir el bien? Porque me suena que en las judiciales te dan la propiedad y ya no tienes que ir al notario con lo que te ahorras un gasto pero en las demás no.
> 
> Pues si ya has sido adjudicatario alguna vez ya sabes como va el tema, la diferencia que le veo es que en la AEAT y seguridad social miran más ellos las subastas y ven mejor los problemas que pueda haber que puedan no ser evidentes para un novato como nosotros aunque alguna vez se les escapa algo, en cambio en las judiciales debido a que suelen tener mucha carga de trabajo y hay más pasotismo puede haber más problemas o plazos más largos.
> Hay es donde veo yo la diferencia y por la que me tiran para atrás las judiciales, una unidad ejecutiva se dedica exclusivamente a cobrar deudas y estudian mejor el expediente, en cambio en un juzgado tocan muchos temas y se les pueden pasar muchas cosas.
> ...



Aún tengo dudas con el tema de la posesión, ¿me podéis informar cómo va el tema, por favor?
¿Después de la adjudicación de un bien de la AEAT o de las SS hay que ir al juzgado a pedir la posesión?


----------



## temis2011 (26 Abr 2014)

scratch dijo:


> Aún tengo dudas con el tema de la posesión, ¿me podéis informar cómo va el tema, por favor?
> ¿Después de la adjudicación de un bien de la AEAT o de las SS hay que ir al juzgado a pedir la posesión?



Al juzgado por qué?? lo que tendrán es que elevarlo a escritura pública.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (27 Abr 2014)

scratch dijo:


> Aún tengo dudas con el tema de la posesión, ¿me podéis informar cómo va el tema, por favor?
> ¿Después de la adjudicación de un bien de la AEAT o de las SS hay que ir al juzgado a pedir la posesión?



en las subastas que no sean del juzgado lo que te adjudicas es la propiedad. La posesión es inmediata si el inmueble está vacio, cerrajero mediante. Cuando está habitado tienes que solicitarla al juzgado. Si compras para vender antes de que te embarguen lo tendras chungo porque el desahucio puede alargarse más que el embargo, dependiendo de cómo esté el proceso en el banco en el momento de la compra. 
Todo consiste y se resume en TRABAJO DE CAMPO TRABAJO DE CAMPO TRABAJO DE CAMPO.


----------



## scratch (17 Jun 2014)

Apañeros!!!! necesito "halluda".
Ando detras de un bólido de la AEAT, he pedido la hoja de antecedentes en tráfico, me falta pedir la nota simple de bienes muebles.
En la de tráfico aparece ésto:

*Concepto...........Expediente.........Fecha...........Autoridad........Datos Autoridad*
PRECINTO..........xx/xxxxxx...........xx/xx/xxxx..........AT.................AEATxxxxxxx
EMBARGO...........REGIS.B.M..........xx/xx/xxxx

Entiendo que el embargo es el trabado por la AEAT y el precinto también.
El embargo se levantaría con la adjudicación, pero ¿y el precinto?, ¿también se levanta con la adjudicación? o hay que realizar algún otro trámite.

Aprovecho para preguntar, ¿cuánto tarda la AEAT en dar "la propiedad" de los vehículos?


----------



## Leño (19 Jun 2014)

scratch dijo:


> Apañeros!!!! necesito "halluda".
> Ando detras de un bólido de la AEAT, he pedido la hoja de antecedentes en tráfico, me falta pedir la nota simple de bienes muebles.
> En la de tráfico aparece ésto:
> 
> ...



Si el precinto es de la AEAT no hay problema, se levanta con la adjudicación. Si el embargo es posterior al de la AEAT también queda cancelado con el decreto de adjudicación.


----------



## scratch (20 Jun 2014)

Leño dijo:


> Si el precinto es de la AEAT no hay problema, se levanta con la adjudicación. Si el embargo es posterior al de la AEAT también queda cancelado con el decreto de adjudicación.



El embargo es de la AEAT, el precinto es de la Administracion Tributaria Autonómica.

El embargo es de octubre de 2013 y el precinto de Febrero de 2014.

He estado preguntando en la AEAT y me han dicho que preguntaron a la AT autonómica si el precinto se cancelaba de oficio y les han respondido que tengo que pasar a recoger yo la cancelación, pero me da miedito. Como andan caninos no me extrañaría que les hubiesen dado la información a medias y que faltase "previo pago de los impuestos que originó el precinto"


----------



## Leño (22 Jun 2014)

scratch dijo:


> El embargo es de la AEAT, el precinto es de la Administracion Tributaria Autonómica.
> 
> El embargo es de octubre de 2013 y el precinto de Febrero de 2014.
> 
> He estado preguntando en la AEAT y me han dicho que preguntaron a la AT autonómica si el precinto se cancelaba de oficio y les han respondido que tengo que pasar a recoger yo la cancelación, pero me da miedito. Como andan caninos no me extrañaría que les hubiesen dado la información a medias y que faltase "previo pago de los impuestos que originó el precinto"



Qué va. El precinto es para evitar la venta del vehículo por parte del deudor, y tenerlo inmovilizado (seguramente el permiso de circulación estará retenido en Tráfico), y habrás de cancelarlo cuando te puedas identificar como el adjudicatario de la subasta que originó el embargo y el precinto (que en tu caso son los mismos) con tu decreto de adjudicación y de cancelación de cargas.


----------



## Kennedy (8 Jul 2014)

Tristán, caminito del penal por tomarse la Posesión por su mano



> Ese es uno de los puntos negros de las subastas de la Seguridad Social y de las adjudicaciones directas, que el órgano subastador no tiene jurisdicción para entregarnos la *Posesión* y, por lo tanto, *hay que iniciar un nuevo procedimiento judicial para reclamarla*.


----------



## temis2011 (8 Jul 2014)

Kennedy dijo:


> Tristán, caminito del penal por tomarse la Posesión por su mano



No recuerdo mi contraseña en rankia, luego me la actualizo, gracias por el enlace.

Y Tristán no se puede enganchar a que no tenía ningún sitio dónde notificarle, porque las anteriores notificaciones del juzgado habían sido negativas... con todo lo que pone si que parece que por lo menos defensa tiene.


----------



## Comodoro (28 Jul 2014)

Kennedy dijo:


> Tristán, caminito del penal por tomarse la Posesión por su mano



¿Y en el caso de las subastas de los juzgados habría este mismo problema relacionado con la posesión o algún otro con el que se tenga que tener cuidado?

Yo lo que veo es que en las subastas de los juzgados hay mucho más donde elegir. ¿Por qué se centró El Secretario en las de la aeat y ss?


----------



## Ultramontano (13 Sep 2014)

Me leí este hilo hace ya cosa de un año y no recuerdo todos los detalles que se dieron en él.
¿Que pasa cuando las cargas superan el valor de tasación? He encontrado una así, y sale con tipo de enajenación negativo. ¿Que implica ésto en la práctica? Porque no creo que paguen por quedarte el bien.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (20 Sep 2014)

Comodoro dijo:


> ¿Y en el caso de las subastas de los juzgados habría este mismo problema relacionado con la posesión o algún otro con el que se tenga que tener cuidado?
> 
> Yo lo que veo es que en las subastas de los juzgados hay mucho más donde elegir. ¿Por qué se centró El Secretario en las de la aeat y ss?



No. El juzgado te da la posesión. Cuando te lo adjudicas y pagas el remate, vas allí con el cerrajero y si alguien está dentro se procede al desahucio. 
Es en las de Hacienda y Seguridad Social donde tienes que iniciar el procedimiento de desahucio si el piso tiene "bicho".
No perdamos la perspectiva desde la que El Secretario quiso enfocar el hilo. Esto se trata de comprar con poca pasta. En una subasta judicial la ley protege al banco, que puede quedárselo por la mitad de la tasación. Esto significa que hay que tener pasta para comprar, y casi nunca tendremos problemas con las cargas, puesto que la hipotecaria suele ser la principal. 

Como ya dije hace tiempo y después de haberme embarcado yo mismo en un caso real, se presentan dos problemas que el autor del hilo minimiza pero que suponen importantes obstáculos para el éxito de una operación:

El primero, que ya no estamos en un mercado alcista como parece que él se encontró.
El segundo y más importante, es que las cargas computan para calcular el ITP, por lo que iros olvidando de comprar cosas como aquel pisazo del centro de Madrid, puesto que os podéis llevar una sorpresa.


----------



## metalero (23 Sep 2014)

marolmat dijo:


> No. El juzgado te da la posesión. Cuando te lo adjudicas y pagas el remate, vas allí con el cerrajero y si alguien está dentro se procede al desahucio.
> Es en las de Hacienda y Seguridad Social donde tienes que iniciar el procedimiento de desahucio si el piso tiene "bicho".
> No perdamos la perspectiva desde la que El Secretario quiso enfocar el hilo. Esto se trata de comprar con poca pasta. En una subasta judicial la ley protege al banco, que puede quedárselo por la mitad de la tasación. Esto significa que hay que tener pasta para comprar, y casi nunca tendremos problemas con las cargas, puesto que la hipotecaria suele ser la principal.
> 
> ...




puedes explicar eso??


----------



## temis2011 (24 Sep 2014)

metalero dijo:


> puedes explicar eso??



Cuando te adjudicas algún bien que lleva una carga, creo que se refiere a un piso de un post que el forero Cipotecón habló aquí de que llevaba una hipoteca, y que a la hora de inscribirlo el defendía que solo lo inscribía y pagaba itp por el valor de adjudicación, ya que la carga no la había aceptado, y nuestros amigos de hacienda te pueden abrir un expediente con una liquidación paralela incluyendo las cargas, el tema es controvertido, recuerdo que estuve mirando y aunque es verdad que esto hacienda si lo detecta lo inicia, también es verdad que había opiniones de abogados que defendían el no hacerlo, sería bueno si vas a hacer algo de esto, encontrar algúna sentencia y guardartela o enviar una consulta vinculante al departamento de tributos de tu comunidad autónoma para no llevarte sorpresas y cubrirte.


----------



## sajero (24 Sep 2014)

marolmat dijo:


> No. El juzgado te da la posesión. Cuando te lo adjudicas y pagas el remate, vas allí con el cerrajero y si alguien está dentro se procede al desahucio.
> Es en las de Hacienda y Seguridad Social donde tienes que iniciar el procedimiento de desahucio si el piso tiene "bicho".
> No perdamos la perspectiva desde la que El Secretario quiso enfocar el hilo. Esto se trata de comprar con poca pasta. En una subasta judicial la ley protege al banco, que puede quedárselo por la mitad de la tasación. Esto significa que hay que tener pasta para comprar, y casi nunca tendremos problemas con las cargas, puesto que la hipotecaria suele ser la principal.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que aqui está el tema. Mercado alcista el tiempo juega a tu favor , mercado bajista, sin liquidez y encima parado... . Y luego hacienda me parece que revuelve mucho más que antes. 
He encontrado esta subasta: https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....judicacionDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=69005 
Creo que es bastante parecida a la que comento del pisazo de Madrid. Pisazo en la castellana con garaje trastero y hasta dos entradas 300 metros y 50 de terraza.... la repera. Si lo pudieramos sacar por poco sobre 30.000 o 40000 merecria la pena? lo he consultado y pasa eso; es mucha carga, se podria quitar negociando? el itp? te cobrarian del total con cargas? la escritura y demas? en que fase de ejecución estará? si te sale mal palmas los 30.000 por lo qeu decia secretario en todo caso la carga de 600 y pico mil grava ese piso... como lo veis?


----------



## PeterGriffyn (25 Sep 2014)

temis2011 dijo:


> Cuando te adjudicas algún bien que lleva una carga, creo que se refiere a un piso de un post que el forero Cipotecón habló aquí de que llevaba una hipoteca, y que a la hora de inscribirlo el defendía que solo lo inscribía y pagaba itp por el valor de adjudicación, ya que la carga no la había aceptado, y nuestros amigos de hacienda te pueden abrir un expediente con una liquidación paralela incluyendo las cargas, el tema es controvertido, recuerdo que estuve mirando y aunque es verdad que esto hacienda si lo detecta lo inicia, también es verdad que había opiniones de abogados que defendían el no hacerlo, sería bueno si vas a hacer algo de esto, encontrar algúna sentencia y guardartela o enviar una consulta vinculante al departamento de tributos de tu comunidad autónoma para no llevarte sorpresas y cubrirte.



Bien explicado. 
Lo que sucede con este impuesto es que es una autoliquidación. Por lo tanto usted lo calcula siguiendo las instrucciones que para tal fin aparecen plasmadas en el propio impreso, y luego lo paga. En dichas instrucciones aparece bien clarito que las cargas computan para el cálculo del impuesto. 
Esta cuestión queda recogida en la Ley de ITP, por lo que solo cabe encomendarse a que Hacienda no nos reclame nada teniendo presente que vas a pasar cinco años con un nudo en la garganta, o bien una vez recibida la complementaria reclamar y esperar que algún juez interprete el articulado de forma que nos convenga.



sajero dijo:


> Yo creo que aqui está el tema. Mercado alcista el tiempo juega a tu favor , mercado bajista, sin liquidez y encima parado... . Y luego hacienda me parece que revuelve mucho más que antes.
> He encontrado esta subasta: https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.e...dLiclote=69005
> Creo que es bastante parecida a la que comento del pisazo de Madrid. Pisazo en la castellana con garaje trastero y hasta dos entradas 300 metros y 50 de terraza.... la repera. Si lo pudieramos sacar por poco sobre 30.000 o 40000 merecria la pena? lo he consultado y pasa eso; es mucha carga, se podria quitar negociando? el itp? te cobrarian del total con cargas? la escritura y demas? en que fase de ejecución estará? si te sale mal palmas los 30.000 por lo qeu decia secretario en todo caso la carga de 600 y pico mil grava ese piso... como lo veis?



Independientemente de que se puedan negociar las cargas, en el Acta de Adjudicación de Hacienda aparecen las que tenga por delante en el momento del remate. Éstas son las que computan. 
Para saber si se está ejectuando conviene solicitar la nota simple. Todo eso lo explicó El Secretario, al que desde aquí mando un saludo y lo animo a volver a participar.


----------



## C.BALE (11 Oct 2014)

http://www.seg-social.es/Internet_1/Lanzadera/index.htm?URL=5

¿ Alguien me explica como va lo de esta subasta?

*Importe de Tasación:*
462.998,25 €
*Cargas:*
276.703,53 €
*Descripción General del Bien:*
100% PLENO DOMINIO CON CA RACTER PRIVATIVO
*Descripción Detallada:*
URBANA: PISO TERCERO DERECHA, DE PALACIO VALDES, DEL EDIFICIO EN MADRID, EN EL PASEO DE LA HABANA, 54. SITUADO EN LA TERCERA PLANTA, DE 190,29M2. ES CONTINUACION DE LA FINCA 36166 DE LA SECCION 2ª DEL REGISTRO Nº 6. REFERENCIA CATASTRAL: 1882703VK4718B0014YE. TITULAR: MARIA PALOMA CABELLO ESTEBAN EL 100% DEL PLENO DOMINIO POR TITULO DE COMPRAVENTA CON CARACTER PRIVATIVO. EXISTE UNA SERVIDUMBRE DE LUCES Y VISTAS CONSTITUIDA SOBRE LA FINCA MATRIZ Nº 9055 COMO PREDIO DOMINANTE.
*Localización:*
PO DE LA HABANA 54 3º DCH (28036) MADRID

Entiendo que debes empezar la puja a partir de 186 k€, y que si te lo llevas asumes la carga de 276 k €

La verdad veo dificil conseguir algún chollo de esta manera...


----------



## Leño (11 Oct 2014)

C.BALE dijo:


> http://www.seg-social.es/Internet_1/Lanzadera/index.htm?URL=5
> 
> ¿ Alguien me explica como va lo de esta subasta?
> 
> ...



¿Por qué dices que habría que empezar la puja por 186? no tiene porqué.
Normalmente las subastas de la seguridad social reflejan las cargas anteriores incluyendo la propia anotación. Lo mejor es ir y pedir más información: cuánto reclama la ss, si hay más cargas anteriores, si se ha iniciado por éstas cargas procedimiento de embargo o ejecución, etc. También que te especifiquen las reglas de la subasta (sin precio mínimo, o al alza, etc) y si saben algo de la situación posesoria.


----------



## C.BALE (12 Oct 2014)

Leño dijo:


> ¿Por qué dices que habría que empezar la puja por 186? no tiene porqué.
> Normalmente las subastas de la seguridad social reflejan las cargas anteriores incluyendo la propia anotación. Lo mejor es ir y pedir más información: cuánto reclama la ss, si hay más cargas anteriores, si se ha iniciado por éstas cargas procedimiento de embargo o ejecución, etc. También que te especifiquen las reglas de la subasta (sin precio mínimo, o al alza, etc) y si saben algo de la situación posesoria.



Ok gracias, intentaré contactar telefonicamente ya que, no voy a poder ir fisicamente.

Lo de los 186 k era por donde tipo de enajenación ...


----------



## El dudas (17 Nov 2014)

*c. acreedores + hacienda= pujar ?????*

Hola a todos. Lo primero agradecer la difusión de vuestra experiencia a través de este foro. 
De vez en cuando me doy una vuelta por las páginas web de información de subastas en busca una vivienda de 2 º residencia y hace unos pocos días encontré una que salía por adjudicación directa de hacienda. Solicité una nota simple y en la información aparece como titular una empresa constructora. 

Las cargas propias son:

Anotación letra A.
10 de marzo de 2009 declaración de CONCURSO VOLUNTARIO DE ACREEDORES DE LA SOCIEDAD XXXXXX . 

10 de marzo de 2011 SE APRUEBA EL CONVENIO propuesto por la concursada sociedad XXXX, se decreta el cese de todos los efectos de la declaración de concurso y de los administradores concursales. Tras la aprobación del convenio, la mercantil xxxx recuperará la integridad de sus facultades de administración y disposición.

Anotación letra B 
11 de marzo de 2011, promovido por la dependencia regional de recaudación de la agencia tributaria, a favor de la HACIENDA PÚBLICA en expediente administrativo de apremio contra la XXXXxX, en reclamación de:

-107.317 principal
- 19.902 intereses
- 400 costas 

11 de marzo de 2011 se ha expedido certificación de esta finca conforme a lo establecido en la Ley de Procedimiento Administrativo para la ejecución del embargo practicado

23 de mayo de 2014 se ha expedido certificación de esta finca conforme a lo establecido....

Afecta por el plazo de CINCO años, al pago del impuesto por posible liquidación complementaria, según consta al margen de la anotación letra B de esta finca, de fecha 11 de marzo de 2011.

Anotación letra c
Anotación preventiva de embargo practicada el 20 de enero de 2014 promovido por la comunidad de propietarios en reclamación de 3.083 +1200. 

No hay documentos pendientes de despacho.

He podido hablar con el administrador y me dice que la deuda real con la comunidad a fecha de hoy es de 9000 y que seguramente el ibi en el ayuntamiento estará sin pagar.

La vivienda salió por 120.000 en primera , por 90.000 en segunda. Estoy interesado en la vivienda pero no se que hacer. No tengo conocimiento suficiente en estos temas , pero veo que puede ser una oportunidad.

Si alguien me puede advertir de los problemas que puede acarrear una adjudicación de este tipo se lo agradecería.


Muchas gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## merendola (19 Nov 2014)

Una pregunta chorra.

Si me adjudico una bien mueble en adjudicación directa, pongamos una moto, una bici, un escritorio, lo que sea y está ubicado en Cádiz y yo en Barcelona. Cómo lo hago para traérmelo?

Si he pagado y soy el propietario, tengo que ir a buscarlo yo o puedo enviar, por ejemplo una empresa de paquetería a buscarlo?


----------



## hinka (20 Nov 2014)

merendola dijo:


> Una pregunta chorra.
> 
> Si me adjudico una bien mueble en adjudicación directa, pongamos una moto, una bici, un escritorio, lo que sea y está ubicado en Cádiz y yo en Barcelona. Cómo lo hago para traérmelo?
> 
> Si he pagado y soy el propietario, tengo que ir a buscarlo yo o puedo enviar, por ejemplo una empresa de paquetería a buscarlo?



Haces un escrito autorizando al SR. X a recoger lo que sea en tu nombre.
Todo firmado y compulsado.

---------- Post added 20-nov-2014 at 12:33 ----------

Alguien sabe si hay alguna web donde ver las adjudicaciones directas de la Seguridad Social.
O hay que ir en persona a las oficinas.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (22 Nov 2014)

merendola dijo:


> Una pregunta chorra.
> 
> Si me adjudico una bien mueble en adjudicación directa, pongamos una moto, una bici, un escritorio, lo que sea y está ubicado en Cádiz y yo en Barcelona. Cómo lo hago para traérmelo?
> 
> Si he pagado y soy el propietario, tengo que ir a buscarlo yo o puedo enviar, por ejemplo una empresa de paquetería a buscarlo?



Cuando te adjudicas algo tienes que firmar papeleo, que supongo que puede hacerse por Internet. La empresa de paquetería se lo lleva si lo tienen embalado y demás, si no, no pasarían a recogerlo. Dudo que los funcionarios te lo embalen.


----------



## angelnewman (28 Nov 2014)

hola caballeros, leí el hilo con fruicción y aprendiendo, pq me interesa todo lo interesante y como hago trapicheos a menudo pues eso
pero que pasó con los ánimos... otra burbuja más? se ve flojo el hilo y secre donde anda? me recuerda a mi, siempre lo veo todo sencillo... bueno las cosas cambian supongo, un saludo y ánimo q esto mola chicos, saludos y animos sobre todo a marolmat que parece algo tocado.
de todas formas marolmat que es lo peor que te puede pasar, palmar lo que pusiste (espero lo recuperes con el alquiler si esto se dilata), no poder pagar no es delito, no se si te anotarán en registro morosos (no, pq cumples desamparando el bien no?) dinos algo hombre,sds.


----------



## angelnewman (29 Nov 2014)

y eso de quebrar la subasta, para dejárselo al segundo mejor postor, no se. Esto es lo que dice la info de como funcionan las subastas de la AEAT (SACADO SE SU WEB):"...Si no pagara dentro de ese plazo, perderá el depósito y se anulará la
adjudicación. La anulación de la adjudicación hecha en subasta no supone la
adjudicación automática al segundo postor, pasando el lote a adjudicación
directa. "


----------



## PeterGriffyn (30 Nov 2014)

angelnewman dijo:


> hola caballeros, leí el hilo con fruicción y aprendiendo, pq me interesa todo lo interesante y como hago trapicheos a menudo pues eso
> pero que pasó con los ánimos... otra burbuja más? se ve flojo el hilo y secre donde anda? me recuerda a mi, siempre lo veo todo sencillo... bueno las cosas cambian supongo, un saludo y ánimo q esto mola chicos, saludos y animos sobre todo a marolmat que parece algo tocado.
> de todas formas marolmat que es lo peor que te puede pasar, palmar lo que pusiste (espero lo recuperes con el alquiler si esto se dilata), no poder pagar no es delito, no se si te anotarán en registro morosos (no, pq cumples desamparando el bien no?) dinos algo hombre,sds.



Buenas y gracias por la mención. 
A ver reconozco que en mi caso he tenido bastante suerte, pero también he visto algunos contratiempos de los que solo vagamente se han expuesto en el hilo.
En primer gran escollo que se nos presenta en este mundillo es que para el ITP deben computarse las cargas, así que olvidaros de todo aquello de comprar cosas muy caras con cargas bestiales a precios populares. 
Muy relacionado a esto se encuentra el hecho de que aunque dicho impuesto efectivamente consiste en una autoliquidacion al menos en Andalucía lo revisan. Me llego una paralela en menos de 8 meses.
Y el tercer gran escollo es el hecho de que Hacienda otorgue la propiedad pero no la posesión.
Todos ellos los he sorteado (de momento) pero he aprendido que no es todo tan bonito como se nos pintó. Aunque reconozco que en una etapa alcista y sin obsesión recaudatoria administrativa todo debió de ser tal y como contaba El Secretario. Pero ahora las cosas cambiaron.


----------



## 8torignatius (17 Jun 2015)

Hola Secretario, dime por favor una cosa, ¿Qué opinas de este señor llamado Tristán el Subastero que escribe en un blog llamado Subastanomics? Yo leí alguno de sus artículos en rankia y me parecía alguien de fiar.

Me interesa porque va a salir a subasta un piso en mi barrio y estoy dando vueltas a la idea de consultarle


----------



## JM-PA (20 Jun 2015)

Interesante ver los lotes que se anuncian de negocios que cierran:

SEGUNDAMANO Anuncios de maquinaria y mobiliario de hostelería segunda mano Toda España . Anuncios maquinaria y mobiliario de hostelería Ocasión Toda España - Pagina 4


¡¡¡Un remolque cervecería bocatería por 15.000 euros!!! Con esto te das una vuelta por pueblos turísticos con playa y sin chiringuito y en un verano lo has amortizado. 

400 euros de caja al día fácil... si estuviera en paro y tuviera unos ahorrillos probaba alquilarlo en lugar de votar a podemos

Remolque cervecería-bocateria en Navarra - Segundamano.es - 64332915


----------



## worder (20 Jun 2015)

JM-PA dijo:


> ¡¡¡Un remolque cervecería bocatería por 15.000 euros!!! Con esto te das una vuelta por pueblos turísticos con playa y sin chiringuito y en un verano lo has amortizado.
> 
> 400 euros de caja al día fácil... si estuviera en paro y tuviera unos ahorrillos probaba alquilarlo en lugar de votar a podemos
> 
> Remolque cervecería-bocateria en Navarra - Segundamano.es - 64332915



Si se ganara eso a diario estaría saturado el negocio, lo cual es posible que no te falte razón, pero lo dudo. Aparte está el tema de las licencias, que eso es otro frente de batalla.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (26 Jun 2015)

Bueno señores hoy ha sido un día grande. He vendido el piso que me adjudiqué en Adjudicación Directa de Hacienda hace 22 meses.
Como algunos sabréis, me picó la curiosidad leyendo las cosas que nos contaba El Secretario en este hilo antes de dejarlo tirado, y me lancé a por un piso en el centro de mi ciudad con una carga superior al valor de mercado, adjudicándomelo en 4 mil euros.

Hoy he vendido el inmueble con pérdidas si tenemos en cuenta la carga que lo gravaba y que como sabéis hay que satisfacer para su venta a un tercero, debido a la reticencia del banco a negociar la quita, por considerar el piso interesante dada su ubicación. 

Pero el mercado bajista y los impuestos que, diga lo que diga El Secretario, HAY QUE PAGAR, no han impedido que la operación sea rentable gracias a que el inmueble ha estado alquilado y a lo mucho que he aprendido con este caso.

Así que por tanto sabor agridulce y si veo algo que interese volveré a jugar.
Quien tenga alguna duda que yo humildemente pueda resolverle, estaré encantado, preferentemente en el hilo, ya que por privado impedimos que otros puedan aprender.
Saludos


----------



## mosquin1 (30 Jul 2015)

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=81046&idBien=0

He visto esta vivienda y me surgen dudas.......

Si me lo adjudico puede el banco reclamarme y obligarme a pagar la carga?
-Puedo vivir sin hacerme cargo de la carga-deuda?
-Como saber que no este "okupado" o con renta antigua

En fin, dudas y miedos mil y me gustaría que los grandes expertos nos despejen estas dudas y den sus opiniones sobre estas y todo lo que habría que tener en cuenta para lanzarse a por un bien así.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (31 Jul 2015)

mosquin1 dijo:


> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob....nDirectaBienes.faces?idLiclote=81046&idBien=0
> 
> He visto esta vivienda y me surgen dudas.......
> 
> ...



Buenas.
De momento vete haciendo a la idea de que tr lo puedes adjudicar por lo que cuesta un turismo, pero vas a pagar más de ITP que de remate. 
Hacienda te otorga la propiedad pero no la posesión, de manera que debes hacer trabajo de campo para averiguar si está habitada.
Sería además necesario que pidieras nota simple para evaluar que cargas pueden estar reclamandose y saber cuanto tiempo tienes para su venta.
En resumen solo te aconsejo la compra si el mercado para ese piso estuviera alcista y si puedes esquivar el pago del itp, hecho que por mi experiencia descartaria.


----------



## mosquin1 (31 Jul 2015)

Muchas gracias marolmat por las respuestas.

A dia de hoy se pueden comprar pisos en esa zona por 400.000 (menos del importe que tiene de cargas), pero la duda es si se puede ganar como bien dices "por lo que vale un turismo" y sumando todos los impuestos legales a pagar siga mereciendo la pena por poder vivir toda la vida sin estar obligado a pagar las cargas al banco (o que se pueda negociar una grandísima quita con banco)

Yo la utilizaría para vivir,no para vender
Varias dudas mas.......

Tendría que pagar las cargas al banco?
O podría vivir todo el tiempo del mundo sin pagar las cargas aunque la posesión sea del banco ?
Los bancos hacen quitas importantes sobre las cargas para quitarse de una vez el problema de sus balances o por el contrario se enrocan y te pasan toda la carga sin dar opción a negociar una gran quita?


----------



## PeterGriffyn (1 Ago 2015)

Bueno si no se cancela la carga embargan el inmueble. Eso puede tardar dias o un par de años, dependiendo de cómo vaya la reclamación de esa deuda. 
La carga no sería problema porque lo echan del piso cuando toque y su responsabilidad concluye.
Lo malo es el ITP. Eso es con la hacienda autonómica, y si no lo paga le embargarían cuentas bienes nóminas herencias etcétera.
Yo no le aconsejo meterse.


----------



## Kennedy (11 Ago 2015)

En las subastas de Justicia me encuentro repetidamente esto:



> Que las cargas o gravámenes anteriores, si los hubiere, al crédito del actor continuarán subsistentes y que, por el sólo hecho de participar en la subasta, el licitador los admite y acepta quedar subrogado en la responsabilidad derivada de aquéllos, si el remate se adjudicare a su favor.



Me gustaría saber si lo que quiere decir es que al pujar se aceptan las cargas anteriores.
Porque, en caso afirmativo, supone una estocada a la estrategia de Secretario...


----------



## PeterGriffyn (12 Ago 2015)

Kennedy dijo:


> En las subastas de Justicia me encuentro repetidamente esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En la práctica significa que no puedes decir que dicha carga no esta a tu nombre y por lo tanto no te afecta. Supone que el inmueble que te vas a adjudicar te lo pueden embargar. En lo que no se confunde el secretario es en que la responsabilidad del rematante se termina en el inmueble. No pueden ir a por sus bienes si el posterior embargo no salda la carga. Somos tercer poseedor


----------



## Kennedy (13 Ago 2015)

Estoy interesado en un inmueble que es de una SL (que a su vez es parte de una SA) y que forma parte de un gran complejo inmobiliario. Es obra nueva y sujeto a IVA.

Intento descifrar lo que quiere decir esta nota simple:

CARGAS-----------

POR PROCEDENCIA DE LA FINCA Nº: (...), Asiento de Nota Marginal 5 con Fecha (...) 11/2010, TOMO: (...) LIBRO: (...) FOLIO: (...) Titulo OBRA NUEVA Y PROPIEDAD HORIZONTAL Asiento (...) y Diario (...) Notario DON (...) Nº de Protocolo (...)/2010, Fecha de Documento (...)/11/2010 
Afecta a la posible revisión por la autoliquidación del Impuesto de Transmisiones Patrimoniales y Actos Jurídicos Documentados por el plazo de 5 años, a partir del día de la fecha​
Lo de "asiento de nota marginal" entiendo que viene a ser como un asiento de inicio...

En cuanto a lo de "afecta a posible revisión por la auto liquidación del ITP y AJD por el plazo de 5 años"... No acabo de entender qué significa.


ANOTACIÓN DE EMBARGO ADMINISTRATIVO a favor de la entidad (...) contra (...), para responder de un total de (...alrededor de un millón de euros...) del principal. Mandamiento administrativo de Anot Emb T de fecha (...) de Septiembre de 2014, por el (...) con número de mandamiento (...) según expediente administrativo de apremio de fecha (...) de Septiembre de 2014. Anotado bajo la letra A con fecha (...) de Octubre de 2014​
Este párrafo entiendo que significa la "carga A" es el embargo de Hacienda.

Otras En virtud del mandamiento que ha causado la anotación A, se ha expedido certificación de cargas a efectos de ejecución, en virtud del expediente administrativo de apremio expresado en la misma. (...) de octubre de 2014​
Este último párrafo entiendo que indica que se ha expedido una certificación de cargas, gracias a la cual Hacienda puede anunciar en la subasta del inmueble que "no constan cargas".


A la vista de los tres párrafos, parece que la única carga ("A") es el embargo de Hacienda.

Mi duda se refiere principalmente al primer párrafo.

Gracias de antemano por cualquier ayuda.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (14 Ago 2015)

Kennedy dijo:


> Estoy interesado en un inmueble que es de una SL (que a su vez es parte de una SA) y que forma parte de un gran complejo inmobiliario. Es obra nueva y sujeto a IVA.
> 
> Intento descifrar lo que quiere decir esta nota simple:
> 
> ...



Respecto a la adscripción de cinco años del itp se debe a que el impuesto es autoliquidable y hacienda se reserva el derecho a verificar si se pago lo que tocaba.
Si la carga es de 1 millon te va a tocar pagar el 8% de esa cantidad al inscribir tu derecho. 
El mandamiento se expide a peticion de un juzgado. Quien prestara ese millon quiere cobrarlo y ha iniciado los tramites. Sal de ahi pitando.


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 Ago 2015)

8torignatius dijo:


> Hola Secretario, dime por favor una cosa, ¿Qué opinas de este señor llamado Tristán el Subastero que escribe en un blog llamado Subastanomics? Yo leí alguno de sus artículos en rankia y me parecía alguien de fiar.
> 
> Me interesa porque va a salir a subasta un piso en mi barrio y estoy dando vueltas a la idea de consultarle



El forero Secretario ya no existe como tal. Inmoló la cuenta y ahora postea bajo otro nick aunque lo hace muy de tarde en tarde. 
Es el típico caso de forero "Guadiana" que aparece y desaparece sin motivo aparente , lo cual es una pena, porque lo considero de lo mejorcito que ha posteado nunca en Burbuja ( aunque muchas veces esté en desacuerdo con él )
En cuanto a Tristán el Subastero ,también lo he seguido en Rankia y no se porque, creo que son la misma persona. 
Saludos.


----------



## worder (14 Ago 2015)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> El forero Secretario ya no existe como tal. Inmoló la cuenta y ahora postea bajo otro nick aunque lo hace muy de tarde en tarde.
> Es el típico caso de forero "Guadiana" que aparece y desaparece sin motivo aparente , lo cual es una pena, porque lo considero de lo mejorcito que ha posteado nunca en Burbuja ( aunque muchas veces esté en desacuerdo con él )
> En cuanto a Tristán el Subastero ,también lo he seguido en Rankia y no se porque, creo que son la misma persona.
> Saludos.



Así es, ahora postea como "El Cipotecón"

Lo de que Tristán y él son la misma persona, yo también lo he pensado más de una vez.


----------



## Kennedy (14 Ago 2015)

Gracias por tu ayuda, marolmat !



marolmat dijo:


> Respecto a la adscripción de cinco años del itp se debe a que el impuesto es autoliquidable y hacienda se reserva el derecho a verificar si se pago lo que tocaba.



Ok. Tu interpretación me parece lógica.



> Si la carga es de 1 millon te va a tocar pagar el 8% de esa cantidad al inscribir tu derecho.
> El mandamiento se expide a peticion de un juzgado. Quien prestara ese millon quiere cobrarlo y ha iniciado los tramites. Sal de ahi pitando.



Yo mas bien entiendo que la SL debe un millón Hacienda, y ésta va liquidando los bienes de la SL hasta ir recuperando el total de la deuda. El inmueble en cuestión está valorado en menos de 200.000 euros...

Pinta a que la anotación hace referencia al total de la deuda de esa SL con Hacienda, pero no que la carga del inmueble sea de un millón...

¿De verdad crees que hay que pagar el 8% de ITP para eliminar esa carga???
¿Además del 21% de IVA???


----------



## PeterGriffyn (15 Ago 2015)

Kennedy dijo:


> Gracias por tu ayuda, marolmat !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A la luz de lo que ahora cuenta le doy la razon. Si el inmueble esta libre de cargas solo pagara el itp a razon del precio del remate. El inmueble dejara de estar gravado con la deuda cuando se transmita en subasta (de lo contrario podria ser alzamiento de bienes).


----------



## makinof (17 Ago 2015)

Holaa!! Estoy leyendo el foro y aprendiendo mucho. Pero no encontré nada sobre una duda que tengo. Como se participa en una subasta de adjudicación directa si no hay deposito? Y tengo certificado. Pongo la cantidad y nada mas? O tengo que abrir cuenta? Espero vuestras respuestas graciassss.


----------



## Thor89 (17 Ago 2015)

makinof dijo:


> Holaa!! Estoy leyendo el foro y aprendiendo mucho. Pero no encontré nada sobre una duda que tengo. Como se participa en una subasta de adjudicación directa si no hay deposito? Y tengo certificado. Pongo la cantidad y nada mas? O tengo que abrir cuenta? Espero vuestras respuestas graciassss.



Exacto... pones la cantidad y listo.


----------



## makinof (17 Ago 2015)

Gracias por la súper rapidez. Entonces si salgo adjudicatario me enviaran numero de cuenta para hacer ingreso con la cantidad y listo?


----------



## klaroqsi (21 Ago 2015)

Hola compañeros!! Soy practicante nuevo en este foro y me ha llamado mucho la atención el hilo de El Secretario, que sé que ya no escribe como tal. Resido en zona Marina Baixa y estaría dispuesto a aprender de vosotros y, por supuesto, invertir, si es que aún hay sitio, en este mundo,'el cual no se aleja mucho del mío, aunque con enormes diferencias. Si alguien quiere contactar, estaría encantado de poder tomar un café e intercambiar opiniones. Saludos a todos!! Os sigo con impaciente entusiasmo.


A veces se gana, a veces se aprende.


----------



## Marie Laveau (12 Oct 2015)

up este hilo, estoy interesada en saber cómo funcionan las subastas de viviendas.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (12 Oct 2015)

Marie Laveau dijo:


> up este hilo, estoy interesada en saber cómo funcionan las subastas de viviendas.



Tan sencillo como empezar a leer el hilo desde el principio, o apuntarse a un curso CCC ...


----------



## diegor (19 Oct 2015)

Hola, acabo de pedir una nota simple para adquirir un garaje en una adjudicación directa de la agencia tributaria, pero no entiendo muy bien el apartado de las cargas. Dice lo siguiente:

- HIPOTECA INMOBILIARIA UNILATERAL a favor de la Hacienda pública, en garantía de las siguientes cantidades: 17973€ como principal de la deuda. b) del pago de intereses de demora devengados durante el periodo del aplazamiento 2071€ c) y de un 25% de la suma de la deuda más los intereses, que asciende a 5011€. La Hipoteca se constituye por hasta el 5 de julio de 2015.

La pregunta es si yo me tengo que hacer cargo de esta hipoteca, o si esta es la razón por la que el bien se subasta y por tanto al hacer la oferta y ser adjudicado el bien la carga desaparece.

Por otra parte me gustaría saber como tendría que pagar el ITP. ¿El precio que pague, más el valor de toda la deuda que tiene el bien, o la valoración que tiene el inmueble?


----------



## carper (20 Oct 2015)

Entiendo que la hipoteca de la Hacienda pública es la deuda por la que sale a subasta el parking, por lo que si no hay cargas anteriores a esta y te lo adjudicas, no te tendrás que hacer cargo de dicha hipoteca ya que quedará cancelada.

El ITP será por el precio de adjudicación.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (21 Oct 2015)

diegor dijo:


> Hola, acabo de pedir una nota simple para adquirir un garaje en una adjudicación directa de la agencia tributaria, pero no entiendo muy bien el apartado de las cargas. Dice lo siguiente:
> 
> - HIPOTECA INMOBILIARIA UNILATERAL a favor de la Hacienda pública, en garantía de las siguientes cantidades: 17973€ como principal de la deuda. b) del pago de intereses de demora devengados durante el periodo del aplazamiento 2071€ c) y de un 25% de la suma de la deuda más los intereses, que asciende a 5011€. La Hipoteca se constituye por hasta el 5 de julio de 2015.
> 
> ...



Buenas. Con los datos que aportas y el sesgo que mis limitados conocimientos me imponen, creo que esa hipoteca a favor de hacienda, siempre que la subasta sea de ese organismo y por esa deuda, queda limpia con lo que pagues en remate. La carencia o sobrante atañe al propietario.
Respecto a lo del ITP, es un porcentaje que varía por comunidad y cuya base imponible se compone de la suma de las cargas más el precio del remate.
Espero haberte orientado un poco.


----------



## Tonakka (23 Oct 2015)

marolmat dijo:


> Hacienda otorga la propiedad pero no la posesión.



¿Podrias por favor aclarar esta frase? ¿Entiendo que pasas a ser propietario, y ya te apañas tu con los bichos que pudieses tener? ¿O significa que ni siquiera te dan las llaves del palacete y has de contratar a un cerrajero para que te abra las puertas?


----------



## Albertini (23 Oct 2015)

Buenas

Yo he estado mirando por encima el tema, me interesaria una vivienda para vivir, no para invertir, que podéis recomendarme?

Gracias

---------- Post added 23-oct-2015 at 12:37 ----------

Por ej veo esto y me quedo asi ::



> URBANA: 5,34% EN NUDA PROPIEDAD Y 5,34% EN PLENO DOMINIO.VIVIENDA SEÑALADA CON LA LETRA "A", ESCALERA IZQUIERDA, PLANTA 8ª, DE LA CASA SITA EN PASEO DE LA CASTELLANA Nº 123 DE MADRID. SUPERFICIE: 112 MS CUADRADOS. COMPUESTA DE VESTÍBULO, COMEDOR-ESTAR, 2 DORMITORIOS, ASEO, COCINA, DORMITORIO DE SERVICIO Y CUARTO DE ASEO DE SERVICIO. LINDAOR SU ENTRADA O FRENTE, CON PATIO CENTRAL Y ESCALERA DE LA IZQUIERDA; DERECHA ENTRANDO: VIVIENDA "A" DE LA ESCALERA DE LA DERECHA E IGUAL PLANTA;IZQUIERDA: VIVIENDA LETRA "B";ESCALERA DE LA IZQUIERDA; Y FONDO: PLAZA DE CUZCO POR DONDE TIENE DOS TERRAZAS. CUOTA: NOVECIENTAS SETENTA Y TRES MILÉSIMAS POR CIENTO. REF. CATASTRAL: 1490504VK4719A0069ST.-


----------



## kron-ragnarok (23 Oct 2015)

Buenas.

Acabo de descubrir este hilo, y desde hace tiempo me surge una duda, ya que busque informacion pero apenas encontre.

Buscaba de subastas de materiales de negocios que cierran(En mi caso, videojuegos y merchandising), pero no encontre por subasta publica, y no se si habra algun sitio donde puedas verlo, ya sea administracion publica o empresa privada.

¿Sabeis algo del tema?

Un saludo.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (25 Oct 2015)

Tonakka dijo:


> ¿Podrias por favor aclarar esta frase? ¿Entiendo que pasas a ser propietario, y ya te apañas tu con los bichos que pudieses tener? ¿O significa que ni siquiera te dan las llaves del palacete y has de contratar a un cerrajero para que te abra las puertas?



Lo segundo . Por eso el autor del hilo insistia tanto en hacer trabajo de campo. Es importante averiguar si esta ocupado sbore todo si compramos para invertir y no vamos a subrogarnos en la hipoteca, ya que podemos tardar em desalojar el inmueble mas tiempo que el banco en quitarnoslo.


----------



## TRAJANO42 (4 Nov 2015)

*Duda puja aeat*

Buenas tardes, una pregunta sencilla.
Quiero pujar por una propiedad que subasta la AEAT, y tengo una duda.

¿Para que la mesa de la subasta pase la subasta a 2ª LICITACIÓN, es condición sine qua non que haya licitadores en la 1ª LICITACIÓN o lo puede hacer sin haber licitadores en la primera o que habiéndolos no ofrezcan ninguna puja?

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## hinka (25 Nov 2015)

A ver si alguno me puede ayudar.
Desde que instale Windows 10 con edge no puedo acceder a las subasta de la AEAT desde la parte de Subastas con firma electrónica me da "vaya no podemos encontrar... "
¿A alguno le ha pasado y lo ha solucionado?


----------



## miguelcaballero (15 Dic 2015)

Es posible, al menos a mi me pasa con el DNI electrónico, que no esté habilitado para Windows 10. Suena un poco ridículo pero me temo que es así....


----------



## diegor (7 Ene 2016)

Hola, tengo una duda sobre una adjudicación directa de un vehículo.

He pedido un informe del vehículo para comprobar las cargas y el propietario, así como los embargos que recaen sobre el vehículo. Mi pregunta es si es necesario que vaya al registro de bienes muebles para verificar si en él existe anotada alguna carga más, o si en el informe de Tráfico ya deberían de aparecer todas.

Por otra parte y puesto que en este caso no hay precio mínimo para la adjudicación, me gustaría saber que porcentaje de la valoración es el mínimo que tendría que pujar para tener alguna probabilidad de que el bien me sea adjudicado.

Gracias.


----------



## chesco (20 Feb 2016)

Buenas, rescato el hilo ya que tras leerlo entero, si, entero, no acabo de encontrar respuesta.

Subasta de nave industrial por división de cosa común entre dos socios.

Tasacion 300.000 €
Préstamo hipotecario pendiente 200.000€. A nombre de los socios.

Precio de licitación 100.000€.
El adjudicatario responde y se subroga en las obligaciones como consecuencia de la hipoteca sobre el bien de su nueva titularidad.

Ante el banco, los que firmaron el préstamo siguen igual.

Para que el banco no ejecute la hipoteca, el adjudicatario decide buena opción la de hacerse cargo de la hipoteca, ¿como se hace ese tramite?

¿Se comunica al banco la nueva titularidad una vez inscrita, y se solicita al banco que facilite cuenta bancaria para el pago de las letras?

Tendría que ingresar el dinero mensualmente? o se le da al banco numero de cuenta donde debe domiciliar los pagos de la misma?

Entiendo que es un tramite puramente bancario, pero no lo se si alguno lo sabe.

Gracias


----------



## temis2011 (20 Feb 2016)

Pues claro que es un trámite bancario, el que se quede la nave por los 100.000 se lleva la carga hipotecaria si o si, si los responsables de la hipoteca no pagan el banco ejecutara.

Dicho esto, me parece una soberana pasada meterte en ese berenjenal con esas cargas para una nave que las tienes a patadas, ya vale la nave ese pastón-¿?


----------



## chesco (20 Feb 2016)

Gracias, las cantidades son un mero ejemplo.

Supongamos que interesa quedarse con ese préstamo, por tipo de interes por ejemplo...

Mi pregunta es como de forma practica y real se establece esos pagos?

Voy todos los meses a ventanilla y pago la letra contra el préstamo?

Le digo al banco acreedor que se cobre en mi cuenta perteneciente a otra entidad?

Saludos


----------



## miguelcaballero (26 Feb 2016)

Evidentemente el banco se encargará de reconocerte a ti como deudor, pudiendo incluso reclamarte el pago íntegro del capital pendiente sin necesidad de subrogarte en su hipoteca. En ningún caso permitirá esa solución de ir a la ventanilla a pagar las cuotas, dado que el bien por el que responde la hipoteca no pertenece ya al propietario de la nave.


----------



## jajavi (7 Nov 2016)

Riboche II dijo:


> Subidita al hilo. Como os va en el negocio, ahora que todo sale de forma pública en la pagina del BOE?
> 
> Yo voy siguiendo alguna subasta, y la verdad que o hay gente con mucho dinero y poca cabeza, o ejecutados con ganas de ir ganando tiempo mientras van cubriendo su deuda a base de perder depósitos y quebrar su propia subasta. Pero se estan pagando auténcicas barbaridades por cosas que a mi juicio se pueden negociar directamente en el mercado, sin todo el engorro de pasar por los juzgados.



me está pasando eso mismo.
Si te ahorras un 30% merece la pena la subasta, pero pagar un 5% menos que mercado...me parece una locura. Luego viene el desahucio, los ibis y comunidad impagados etc....
Pero en el fondo mejor, cuantos mas quiebren ahora, menos quedaran dentro de un año


----------



## carper (8 Nov 2016)

Y lo peor, el tiempo de espera, porque si el margen es pequeño, pero tienes rotación pude valer la pena.


----------



## plakaplaka (21 Oct 2021)

Hola @El Secretario
Estoy con un tema de una preventiva de embargo, y recordé la existencia de este hilo, con algunas sugerencias sobre la no aceptación de cargas anteriores al firmar la escritura en el notario. Voy a repasármelo.
De paso, lo subo a ver si tienes alguna an´çecdota cachonda más para contar, o nuevas adquisiciones. ¿Sigues pescando en subastas?
Saludos


----------

